# Clomid buddies?



## krissie328

Anyone else starting clomid? I am on my second round ttc #2. The first round was in August and I did not ovulate.

I would love some buddies to wait it out with. :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Anyone?


----------



## robinsonmom

Waiting for AF so I can start my clomid. Pick up prescription tomorrow. Can't believe how inexpensive it is.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I think a months supply was $8 for me.


----------



## abanana2010

Me i did 50mg cd 2-6 and also doing trigger 5000ius with lh surge.. going on cd 8


----------



## robinsonmom

picked up clomid 100mg today. thought I was starting off with 50mg surprised its 100mg, waiting for AF I have to induce it since I am very irregular. how long have you ladies been trying? me 3 years my DD will be 9 this year.


----------



## krissie328

We started ntnp in November 14, started ttc in May. So 14 months or so. My DS is 18 months.


----------



## Jenn95

Hi, hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) This month is my first month of starting Clomid 50mg, I'm really nervous, but excited as well. A little over two months ago I had gotten a BFP, only to lead to a gut wrenching chemical pg. :( it was very upsetting, but I'm trying to stay positive. Hopefully 2016 will be our year!

So today I am on cd5 my doc told me to take the Clomid from Cd5-9. I was thinking to start it this evening, but what do you ladies think? I'm a worrier! Especially with side effects and all that, I get nervous! I have heard of women who have been on clomid with no issues and then horror stories! And I have heard Clomid can cause insomnia, so I definitely don't want that to happen! So it's either take the Clomid now or before bed haha. my doc says it doesn't really matter as long as I try my best to take it at the same time every day. I'm just nervous! :p I'm glad to have you other ladies though, to stick it out with :) wishing lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## krissie328

Hi Jenn!! I am really sorry about your cp. :hug: Was it from a natural cycle?

I would take it right before bed. I do that and I have had no problems. I do wake up about 3 with some hot flashes towards the last couple days on the pills but that has been all. I don't tend to get to many side effects from clomid other than that. And my bbt tends to run high. 

I am currently CD 8 and just waiting to ovulate now. I took it days 2-6 and so I should ovulate mid-late next week. :happydance:


----------



## Jenn95

Thanks Krissie, it was hard :( but got through it with the support of my DH. It was from a natural cycle. AF is always crazy for me I can go months without seeing her face then out of no where AF comes. I wasn't on any fertility meds at the time. DH and I have been ttc for over 2 years now, and the past 6 months we have been trying to just have a mind set of "whatever happens, happens" and we both are very much into "natural remedies" and such to aide in pg. I tried losing all the extra weight I needed to, and continuing eating healthy. I just didn't want to go to a fertility doctor, I guess I was still in denial about everything, that their could be an issue. So I finally broke down after this cp and went to a fertility doc. I have always suspected I had PCOS, because it runs in my family. But now its confirmed (darn!) I was surprised how nice the fertility doc was, and understanding, nothing personal against him, lol, but living in NY most doctors are always "serious". He was really patient and suggested we try Clomid this cycle. So, a little reluctance later and I decided to give it a shot. I want a little one so badly and I feel like it will never happen! I will do just about anything at this point! :/ I'm rambling now, I'm sorry! Thats fantastic!! Lots and lots of :dust: :dust: to you!!! Hoping you get your sticky bean!! :)


----------



## krissie328

I completely understand. We spent over 8 years TTC our son. I think I tried nearly every natural remedy. But in the end our first round of clomid we conceived. To my knowledge it was the first time I had been pregnant. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate at all during those years. I also have pcos.


----------



## elliecain

I'm on day 2 of Clomid and this is the first time I've taken anything. I also had a really heart wrenching cp after 7 months of trying naturally. It's been another 6 months since then and I finally went to a specialist. The NHS one said there is nothing wrong and we should be patient. Since I'm approaching 39 now, I decided to go private for a second opinion and the specialist has given me Clomid 50mg. 
I've not had any symptoms yet (except my tongue feels odd) and really hopeful I won't get any. I'm already an emotional mess from so many unsuccessful cycles and I have slight hypothyroidism with low bbts so hot flushes would probably just make my temps normal!!!

Anyway, good luck and keep sharing the symptoms!


----------



## krissie328

I had a big wave of emotion yesterday. But I managed to get through it without crying.


----------



## Jenn95

Elliecain- so sorry to hear about your cp :hugs: I'm also on 50mg Clomid and on day 2 as well. I don't know if it's all in my mind but I seem a little depressed it started yesterday about 4 hours after I took the Clomid. I will be taking the Clomid tonight before bed instead of during the day to try and rest through the emotional times I'm having right now! I just want to be done with the 5 days of this. I know that sounds horrible, I'm just nervous and excited, it's weird haha. 

Krissie- I'm really sorry you were feeling really emotional! Glad you are feeling better today!


----------



## Jenn95

Oh, was also wondering... Are either of you ladies using a trigger shot or just Clomid? And was wondering your thoughts on both with and without. I have super long cycles anywhere from 38-55 days, yeah crazy, and I am worried about ovulating late! I hear of women who have mature follicles but they never mature to eggs and release on their own. So I'm worried! And the $ is pricy for the trigger shot. But I also don't want to have another cycle of disappointment. I don't know, I'm conflicted!


----------



## robinsonmom

Hello Ellie & Jenn. I am just waiting for AF to start my clomid, I made up my mind to take it at night since hearing all the horror stories of symptoms. Jen I know what you mean about feeling nervous excited. I feel the same, like getting on a new rollercoaster ride when you know its a thrill but your kinda afraid of heights. Lol


----------



## Jenn95

Robinsmom- Hi there!! yes, exactly like that type of nervous excited!! Yeah, yesterday I took my Clomid at 3pm, today, no no no. I have decided to take it in the PM. Since yesterday was my first day in not to worried about waiting it out a few hours for today. I took it at 9pm, now 11pm. So getting ready for bed now, thank goodness. I know what you mean about the horror stories! I shouldn't have googled lol! Yesterday I was an emotional wreck, maybe just AF getting to me, but I'm usually not like that, so MAYBE Clomid? Not sure, either way, I think PM is a good choice for sure! I also had a headache ALL day, hopefully that stops because I know so many people have that as a side effect. But hey, if I get my sticky bean it is ALL worth it!! Are you using a trigger shot or just Clomid?


----------



## krissie328

I just use clomid. My first round when I got pregnant with ds I also only used clomid. 

I guess one nice thing with the trigger you would know when you will ovulate. But I'm not sure how many people really need it.


----------



## robinsonmom

I am only using clomid..for now.. I get blood work done on cd21 If my OB doesn't see that I oed then trigger it is!


----------



## elliecain

I'm just using Clomid as I already ovulate without it. This is more to get a really good egg/more than one to give the sperm the best possible chance. Neither of us have any issues, except I'm slightly hypothyroid and taking thyroxine.

I'm booked in for an us scan on cd12 to check on the eggs and lining. I'll do this for 3 cycles max then look at other options.

So far no symptoms. I take it at about 4 and I feel lucky that I've not have any symptoms. I've read that this may be because I have normal cycles so the hormones aren't actually being changed for me. I hope the rest of you get through it ok.


----------



## krissie328

Do any of you ladies temp? My bbt are just going up and up. My normal pre o temps would be high 96s-97.3. So I am super confused with what's going on with them.


----------



## Jenn95

Ah, okay. I'm not doing trigger either (yet, waiting to see if I O on my own with Clomid)! 

Krissie- I see what you mean about your temps! I USED TO temp, but it got to confusing for me. The up and down, ugh, it was crazy. And FF always tried to "pinpoint" O, but blood test confirmed I never did... So for me personally they aren't a good indicator! I can't say much about this months temp chart for you as I never experienced this. However, and I don't want to give false hope!! But my cousin had a chart that looked like yours about two years ago. It is not normal for her to steadily rise in temp like she did. That was the cycle she got pregnant with her DS! So I really hope this is a good sign for you! It may just be coincidence, but maybe not :) she never really figured out why that happened that cycle, because ever since then her temps have been so "normal" for her. Even with her now DD she never had a chart like that again! I hope this is good luck for you!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Jenn. My last dose of clomid was 4 days ago so hopefully they at least level out soon.


----------



## Jenn95

You're welcome! Wishing you lots of :dust: Hopefully you will O soon! Do you use OPK's or just temps? I know a lot of women who say Clomid messes up OPK results.. But my doc said as long as you *Don't* test while actually taking the Clomid and take it from CD 10 (and CD8 if Clomid CD's 3-7) on it won't alter the results :) these five days feel like the longest of my life! I usually never O and never get +OPK's so I'm hoping I do this cycle!! I'm really hoping I O this cycle and don't need a trigger next cycle!!


----------



## krissie328

I do use opks. I've never had a problem with a false positive. They've always been accurate for me so just waiting for my positive. I will probably start testing twice a day on Tuesday. I expect I will o between Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Jenn95

That's great! I was worried about false +'s at first but my doctor said not to worry. And it's always reassuring hearing you say you haven't had any problems! :) I know everyone is different but for you personally what is the average number of days you O after stopping Clomid?


----------



## Jenn95

Do any of you ladies experience bloating or pressure around your ovaries on Clomid? Tonight will be day 3 of Clomid for me. I don't feel and pain but I just feel pressure and tugging down there lol. I'm just so worried about OHSS! Especially since my doctor doesn't want to monitor me. I'm such a worry wart!


----------



## robinsonmom

Jenn alot of what I've read online most if not all women have bloating/pressure around ovaries. They describe it as a "full feeling" down there. Krissie waiting to O can sometimes be harder then waiting in the tww.


----------



## robinsonmom

I temp, I've never compared temping to opk's. Its just a preference and works well with my schedule I actually am a slightly different ttcer as I don't get a thrill peeing on things. Teehee.. I find temping very accurate but If they are wonky I know I have not oed yet. I've read clomid evens your temps out.


----------



## Jenn95

Thank you Robinsmom! That makes me feel better! :) I find temping better then OPK's and cheaper (haha)! Mine are always crazy though! So I will see... :)


----------



## elliecain

I've still not had any symptoms and I feel really lucky!


----------



## Rq120

Mind if I join you ladies? I'm not on clomid, but actually femara. This is my first cycle with interventions (it was all natural before). I can't take clomid because it makes endometriosis grow, but the femara basically does the same thing. 

I started my femara last Saturday (1/9) through last Wednesday (1/13). I had an U/S today and they found one mature egg at 23cm and several immature eggs. They said my lining was perfect. So I was instructed to take my trigger shot tonight and BD tomorrow and Wednesday. My doc gave me an RX for progesterone (capsules that I use vaginally) to start Saturday (1/23) and I've been instructed to take a home pregnancy test 2/1. 

Whew, It's going to be a long two weeks!!


----------



## krissie328

How are things going ladies?

I am CD 13 and I am a bit anxious that I have not got a positive opk. But I checked my cycle with DS and I didn't get a positive opk until CD 15. So I am hoping for a similar pattern this time. I have had some tenderness in my left ovary side so I am taking that as a positive sign.


----------



## elliecain

I'm CD7 and took my last pill yesterday. I escaped without any symptoms and now just waiting to ovulate. I've got a scan booked next Monday to see how the follies and lining are. I'm quite looking forward to it!

Good luck all! xx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck ellie! Hopefully they see something. I'm not doing monitoring this cycle or next. If nothing happened by then I'm suppose to go back.


----------



## baseball_mom

Hi there. I'm new to this group. I am 36 years old with two beautiful kids from a previous relationship. My boyfriend and I have been TTC for over a year now. He had already been through the infertility process with his ex wife with no success and when we got together I thought, well I already have 2 kids so having a 3rd will be a snap. Unfortunately, that was not the case. I was on 3 cycles of just clomid before I was referred to a fertility specialist. We have been on 2 cycles of clomid with a trigger shot and IUI and both failed. Due to insurance and financial reasons, we have decided to do this month without IUI but still using the clomid and trigger shot (my 2 previous cycles were exactly the same) so I'm using those 2 cycles to determine when to take the trigger shot without monitoring. I switched the clomid to the evening but still find myself super emotional on them. I'm on day 3 of the clomid and hoping for the best! I really just found this site today when I was looking for some encouragement on this journey.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome baseball_mom. I hope you can find some support here through your journey. We all know how difficult and trying ltttc can be. :hug:


----------



## Jenn95

Krissie any sign of O yet? :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Well I got a bit of ewcm this morning and my opk did seem a bit darker. So hoping those things are meaning o is coming. I will probably take another opk in a bit to see if anything has changed.


----------



## Jenn95

Sounds promising! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## krissie328

I sure hope so. I am going to test when I get home this afternoon. Fx it's positive! We've had good timing so far so feeling more optimistic.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

I got my positive opk yesterday. So I'm thinking today is o day. Fx for a temp raise tomorrow.


----------



## elliecain

I'm still getting negative opks, but I have my follicle scan tomorrow evening, so should find out how far off I am then :) I'd expect ovulation to be on Wednesday or Thursday, so I won't get positive opks for a couple more days. Fingers crossed for a temp rise for you tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn95

Hi ladies! I actually just moved over to the 2ww thread! I O'd Yesterday, CD14 so I am 1dpo today! :)


----------



## krissie328

Jenn95 said:


> Hi ladies! I actually just moved over to the 2ww thread! I O'd Yesterday, CD14 so I am 1dpo today! :)

Yay! Congrats. 

I think I o'd today. Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## elliecain

Excellent Jenn! 
I hope you get your temp shift soon Krissie.

My follicle scan yesterday showed 2 dominant follicles, so I'm waiting for ovulation today or tomorrow! My lining was great too, at 8.8.


----------



## Rq120

I'm 6 DPO today. No symptoms really. I am doing progesterone vaginally this cycle because my luteal phase is usually 8 days. I would usually start spotting tomorrow so we will see if this helps. I was told by my RE to test on 2/1 and the wait is hard (as we ALL know!).

On a side note: hubby, friends, and I have a vacation to Mexico booked and paid for in April but now all this info has come out about the Zika virus. Looks like if I do get pregnant before then that I'll be staying home and they will be going without me :(
But I'm still full TTC mode and we won't stop for a vacation (no matter how much it sucks to miss it)


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm starting Femara this cycle. Last time I was ttc it we tried clomid first and it didn't work for me. I'd ovulate one cycle then not ovulate the next. They'd up the dose and same thing would happen. 

When I finally got in to the fertility specialist he recommended Femara (Letrizole) and it worked much better for me. Got my bfp on the 3rd cycle and ended up having twins :) 

Very excited to start trying again. Hoping Femara will once again do its magic for us.


----------



## MamaMac123

Rq120 - nice to see I'm not the only one doing Femara! &#9786;&#65039; That would be a bummer to miss the vacation but totally worth it for the baby! :dust: 

Just went back and read through all the posts so far. I also have pcos. Have any of you ladies been put on metformin? I was on that last time and starting it again this time. My fertility doctor says it helps pcos patients to get pregnant and also helps lower the miscarriage risk when you stay on it during the pregnancy. 

I bbt chart also. With pcos our temps are all over the place of course (how I envy women with nice normal consistent charts! Haha) but I do still get a nice distinct temp rise when I ovulate. This was my chart from when I got pregnant with the twins if anyone wants to check it out:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome MamaMac. I am currently on metformin. I was with DS as well. I have found that taking clomid really messes with my temps. I noticed once I stopped it they settled down again.


----------



## Rq120

My fertility problems are limited to endo, not PCOS, so no metformin or other therapies for me. I think using metformin is pretty common. I don't temp (too much work). This is my first time TTC and my first cycle with Femara. I hope it works and I can get a BFP here soon!


----------



## elliecain

Hi girls. How you are all ok and enjoying your 2wws...

After no symptoms while I took the Clomid, I had the worst ever ovulation pains this month, definitely due to the medicine. I was truly in agony from midday until I went to sleep. Now, at 4dpo, I'm getting lots of little cramps (like AF ones) and I'm really constipated. I usually have sore boobs and creamy cm around now, instead of which I have sensitive nipples and sticky cm. My temps are very odd this month, with really rocky pattern prior to ovulation and only a very small rise after.

Anyone else experienced any of this?

I've always read that different from normal is good, so I'm trying to be optimistic despite my very odd temp pattern.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo Ellie! That's an awesome temp rise today! It usually takes me a couple days post ov to get that nice spike too so that's not anything to worry about I don't think. Good luck in the 2ww! :dust: 

I'm on day 4 of Femara then just waiting to ovulate. 

I've started metformin again and I forgot just how miserable this medication is. Like I knew it wasn't fun but I forgot just how much! It gives me these yucky abdominal cramps and diarrhea so I constantly feel like I have a stomach virus. Blah. I feel miserable.


----------



## Rq120

The TWW sucked and I'm out this month. Doc called for an update tonight, had a BFN this am so they told me to stop progesterone and call on CD1


----------



## krissie328

Rq120 said:


> The TWW sucked and I'm out this month. Doc called for an update tonight, had a BFN this am so they told me to stop progesterone and call on CD1

Sorry hun! :hug:

I am 10 dpo. Still getting bfn. But it's still early. But I have a 12 day lp so expect af on Sunday.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

I thought I would come update... I got my bfp on Saturday. I cannot believe we got pregnant out first round of clomid again!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi this is my first time replying on these threads so apologies if I get some terminology wrong. Me and my husband have been TTC since Nov 2013 I was constantly on the pill prior from age of 16 I'm nearly 33 now we went for all the test blood tests which showed my hormone levels where low but the womb scan and ovary tests came back fine. My husbands sperm count came back a little low under standard but nothing to be concerned about I don't have Pcos and they put it down to unexplained infertility. My periods when coming off the pill where all over place I would AF every month but could never predict when to which the GYN said I might not be ovulating and prescribed Clomid.

we didn't take Clomid to begin with and my periods did regulate around August last year I did BFP in September but unfortunately MC at 6 weeks and BFN since. My periods started to become irregular again in December 2015 so took my first round of Clomid in Jan 2016 Cd2-6 50mg. I haven't really had any side effects but normally I Opk CD14 I'm now on CD17 and no Lh surge on Opk as of yet I'm wondering whether anyone else is finding they're ovulating later aswell and wondering how everyone is finding Clomid


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I ovulated on cd 18.


----------



## AngelaALA

krissie328 said:


> Angela- I ovulated on cd 18.

Thanks it fills me with confidence I've been getting slight pains so hoping O is on its way how are you finding Clomid


----------



## AngelaALA

And congratulations Krissie328 it fills me with hope that it can work Goodluck on your pregnancy


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats krissie! I was following you on a different thread. I'm so glad clomid worked on your first round! That gives me so much hope!


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Angela- I ovulated on cd 18.
> 
> Thanks it fills me with confidence I've been getting slight pains so hoping O is on its way how are you finding ClomidClick to expand...

I got on really well with clomid. I had some hot flashes at night and I was a tad more emotional. But really nothing I wasn't able to handle.


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy said:


> Congrats krissie! I was following you on a different thread. I'm so glad clomid worked on your first round! That gives me so much hope!

Thank you. This is actually my second clomid baby. My first was also conceived on our first round! It really is our miracle drug.


----------



## star_e

hi all,

i am new to this forum and thread. i am on my first clomid round, 50 mg, cd15 and no positive opk. i have searched to web for forums on round 1 clomid users to learn more about when ovulation usually occurs and what the symptoms are leading up to it. i have pcos and get my period on my own only 2-4 times a year. prior to starting clomid this month, i had not had a period for 5 months. i took provera to induce the period and that worked. then i took clomid days 5-9 and now im on cd15. i have absolutely no symptoms of ovulation. no CM, no cramping, no tender breasts, nothing. I didn't even have any side effects from the clomid. wouldn't i have had some side effect from clomid if it was working? 

i have been anxiously awaiting some ovulation sign, and every morning get very disappointed when i seek the negative opk. Also, I am getting my bloods checked cd21, but i am not being monitored otherwise. no u/s for follicle checking. i am seeing an obgyn not an RE. if this round does not work, should i move to see an RE or can an obgyn do the u/s monitoring. i think if i stay with the obgyn another round, i'll be put on 100mg of clomid, but i really want the u/s monitoring. i feel anxious. i just wish i had some indication that i would O this round. i have heard of people O'ing on cd21, so i am trying to stay positive, but its hard.


----------



## elliecain

Hello to the newbies!
I took my first round of Clomid this month, CD2-6. I had a scan on CD12 that showed 2 dominant follicles. I had very strong ovulation pains on CD14 filed by temp rise and then my CD20 progesterone level of 97.5 (my usual is around 35) shows both follicles must have ruptured. I'm now 12dpo, period due on Wednesday. I have my fingers firmly crossed that Clomid will work for me first try too! I'm so happy for you, Krissie!


----------



## star_e

elliecain: are you seeing an RE or an obgyn? My obgyn is not monitoring me with u/s scanning. I did not ask her to do that because I am new to the TTC world and only learned about that as an option through forums. I am thinking if this round does not work, I should either ask her to do u/s monitoring or perhaps look for an RE. 

I would like advice on what to do. I know I should not rule this cycle out yet since its cd15 and i technically still have time to O and get the O symptoms, but I am just feeling like its not going to happen because I don't have any symptoms and I did not even have one side effect from clomid (it just feels like it has done nothing). My fingers are crossed that I still have a shot this round, but if I don't should i just let my obgyn prescribe the 100mg or should i go to an RE and stop seeing the obgyn?


----------



## 2ducks

Hello ladies! I am starting clomid next month, I have a vacation to Central America in two weeks so we are waiting until we get back and have passed the Zika danger time window to start my progesterone withdrawal and clomid. I was just reading through the thread, I have learned a lot so thank you. 

star_e- I am seeing an OBGYN right now. She said we are going to do a 21 day ultra sound after I take my first round of Clomid. I think that it is completely appropriate for you to ask for an ultra sound, especially for your first round. I am not sure at what point I will ask to see an RE, but I feel really comfortable with the current game plan. My health insurance will not cover any infertility treatments, right now I am seeing the OBGYN because I am not having periods so it is considered a medical issue. Hopefully things will work out as planned....

I am also going to see an acupuncturist with my clomid. I did a 6 round visit with one to help regulate my cycles. It did not help but that is because I most likely have PCOS. I hope that the acupuncture visits with the clomid will help me ovulate. Good luck to everyone and I will be back next month when I start my clomid!


----------



## star_e

2ducks: 

i hope you have a great trip! and can't wait to hear about your first round of clomid when you get back. 

and thank you for your suggestion about asking my obgyn for u/s monitoring. I will definitely ask her that. I think my insurance covers fertility specialists, but I should look into it further to make sure. If my obgyn will do u/s monitoring than I will stay with her, at least for another round of clomid on a higher dosage. Maybe I am not giving this round a fair shot, but given that I feel absolutely no signs of O'ing I just feel like its not going to happen. Unless they suddenly appear out of no where in the next few days. 

i also have pcos and i think i have read that women with pcos often get negative opks. if i were having symptoms, i would at least have that as an indication despite getting negative opks. but, as i mentioned, i have no symptoms at all. 

maybe i will look into seeing an acupuncturist. i just wish i knew what was going on!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star-e

I'm a first time Clomid user too I do not have Pcos or any explained issues TTC since Nov 2013. I normally O CD14 but it's now hitting cd19 and still negative on Opk I've read threads where alot of people saying it caused late O so I'm staying hopeful I'm meant to go on Weds for bloods but not sure whether I should as not Od yet. Also I too didn't really have any side effects either and not really got any signs of O either


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA: i've read threads that say women with pcos sometimes do not get a positive opk. and that when they went to get their bloods tested they realized they had oved. not sure though. that's why i wish to have at least ONE sign. i hope you get a positive opk soon. i hope i do too! this is my first trying ttc ever and also my first time on clomid. doc put me on it right away because of my pcos and the fact that i had not had a period for the past five months. i just don't think clomid 50mg has worked. but, i will keep you and this forum posted. i'm curious to see if my inclinations are correct - that i am out this shot b/c i have not had any signs OR if they can suddenly just appear. only time will tell. gl to you and keep me posted!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star-e well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get that smiley face soon on the Opk. I'm now cd20 and still negative on Opk this is really strange for me and it's definitely down to the Clomid as I do get an Lh surge every month. I'm wondering whether Clomid is regulating my cycles back to getting my surge on or around 14th of every month I'm hoping that's what it's doing. I'm going to call my doc up at the hospital get there advice on what to do about tomorrow if I should go for blood tests or not and by the way I'm new to these threads so don't know all the terminology what's an RE sorry if I sound stupid


----------



## AngelaALA

Well got through to my Doc at the hospital told me to still go for bloods tomorrow even though I'm still negative on Opk she also said that for first three months I'll remain on 50mg then will be increased after this to 100mg if no joy and also will start follicle tracking next month have to contact them on CD1 and they will book me in for it. This is all very daunting first time on Clomid I just hope all this hassle works and I get my BFP and carry full term


----------



## star_e

Angel: RE is reproductive endocronologist. I guess I could say RE or FS (fertility specialist). I am new to forums too! I actually did a search on Google and found lists of abbreviations. I have been reading the forums for a while but really wanted to participate too and ask my specific questions b/c sometimes i cannot find answers to them. 

do you check cervical position? i am not sure if this is something that will work for me b/c i checked today and it was so far back i could hardly touch it. today was the first day i noticed a tiny tiny bit of cm. im on cd16. i am so hoping i'll ovd! i had been feeling very negative about it, but when i saw the tiny tiny bit of cm, i though well maybe i still have a chance. this ttc process is so fascinating to me. i can see how its frustrating, but also interesting. i am learning so much about my body that i never knew before. i'll keep everyone updated about whether or not clomid 50mg days 5-9 worked in terms of ovd for me.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well got through to my Doc at the hospital told me to still go for bloods tomorrow even though I'm still negative on Opk she also said that for first three months I'll remain on 50mg then will be increased after this to 100mg if no joy and also will start follicle tracking next month have to contact them on CD1 and they will book me in for it. This is all very daunting first time on Clomid I just hope all this hassle works and I get my BFP and carry full term


i hope it works for you too! so she is keeping you on 50 even if you don't ovd? my doc said if i dont ovd she will move me to 100. so are you at cd20 today? im at cd16 and i'll go in for cd21 for bloods. i am going to ask my doc to u/s track me as well next month. i just want more information.


----------



## AngelaALA

star_e said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Well got through to my Doc at the hospital told me to still go for bloods tomorrow even though I'm still negative on Opk she also said that for first three months I'll remain on 50mg then will be increased after this to 100mg if no joy and also will start follicle tracking next month have to contact them on CD1 and they will book me in for it. This is all very daunting first time on Clomid I just hope all this hassle works and I get my BFP and carry full term
> 
> i hope it works for you too! so she is keeping you on 50 even if you don't ovd? my doc said if i dont ovd she will move me to 100. so are you at cd20 today? im at cd16 and i'll go in for cd21 for bloods. i am going to ask my doc to u/s track me as well next month. i just want more information.Click to expand...

Yes she is keeping me on 50mg for three months but staring me on Follicle tracking next month alongside Clomid I'm on Cd20 and go for bloods tomorrow even though I haven't had a positive on Opk she still wants me to do the bloods as she said they will tell them more and are more accurate she told me to call them on Thurs for the results. I am finding it interesting but also quite nerve racking too. Everyone around me seems to be pregnant or just had kids and they all talk about how unexpected it was and how quick and easy it was which is heartbreaking for me as I've been trying for over two years and wish it was easy for me and I didn't have to go through this. It would be easier I guess if they knew why I couldn't conceive but they don't they've put it down to unexplained fertility. If one more person says to me it'll happen when it will happen I think I'll scream &#128561;. I am hoping this works though and trying to stay positive I'm feeling much better now I know they'll be starting follicle tracking next month as that will give me more insite as to what is going on.

Have you Od yet or still waiting how long have you been TTC


----------



## star_e

U have been ttc for two years but u just started the clomid right? Maybe the clomid will be the push u need to get a bfp. I really hope u get one soon! I know people have been trying for years but still two years is still frustrating and I'm with u. Comments like it will happen when it does must feel almost dismissive. I'm excited for your monitoring. Please walk me through what u r doing with that bc I want to do the monitoring too!

Good news- I got a positive opk tonight. I just BDed w DH and am lying here for 30 minutes just to make sure. The interesting thing is I was so nervous about not having any signs and I had actually pretty much given up hope yesterday because I thought that I should be at least experiencing something. And then today I got a small amount of cm and I started reading up about the cervical position and I was checking that and it felt high and the I felt a fullness in my ovaries. Not a pain. Just a noticeable fullness. So even though I never test twice I decided to test and I got a smiley face! 

Does this mean I will ovd tomorrow? I'll BD again tomorrow and the day after that. Do I still need to BD eod even after that just to make sure?


----------



## star_e

Oh and I am new to ttc. This is my first round in general. She put me on clomid right away bc AF only comes naturally like 2-4 times a year. Prior to this AF induced by provera I had not had one for five months. . Im hoping for you that bc this is your first clomid round that it will be the push u need! 

even though I have not been trying for years yet, I can completely understand how hearbreaking it would be to hear about unexpected pregnancies. What I have learned from looking at all the forums and reading people's stories is that it can be very difficult to get pregnant and can be a very long journey. I think the monitoring will be great. More info is helpful.


----------



## AngelaALA

star_e said:


> Oh and I am new to ttc. This is my first round in general. She put me on clomid right away bc AF only comes naturally like 2-4 times a year. Prior to this AF induced by provera I had not had one for five months. . Im hoping for you that bc this is your first clomid round that it will be the push u need!
> 
> even though I have not been trying for years yet, I can completely understand how hearbreaking it would be to hear about unexpected pregnancies. What I have learned from looking at all the forums and reading people's stories is that it can be very difficult to get pregnant and can be a very long journey. I think the monitoring will be great. More info is helpful.

Congrats on the &#9786; on Opk definitely plenty of BDing that's the fun bit and I do the too I put my legs in the air afterwards as if doing the bicycle exercise. I would do it as much as you can as the egg realises 24-36hours after your surge so plenty all the time also the egg cancelling for as long as 48 hours before leaving if u fertilized so yes keep on at it. Exciting times ahead xx

It must be frustrating for you too though not having AF every month but you never know maybe soon after 2ww you shall get your BFP I'll cross my fingers for you. I am finding these forums helpful though as it helps hearing the success stories and knowing that there are people out there like us.

I was on the pill from age of 16 up to 30 never really any break came off the pill in Nov 2013 wen me and Dh started TTC got told by Dr that the pill will be out my system immediately but after a year my AF was all over the place every month would appear but not regular all different times so we went for all the test my bloods came back that my hormone levels where low but womb and ovaries check where clear. husbands sperm count was just under normal but nothing to be concerned about so they put it down too unexplained infertility and prescribed us with Clomid. I didn't take it at first as had a half marathon coming up and in July 2014 my AF started regulating then in Aug I got BFP but Mc at 6 wks after that constant BFN and AF then in Dec my AF became irregular again so we started Clomid in Jan 2016 CD2-6 with the hope it will help. 

I'm thinking I may have had a short O as had all the symptoms a few days ago but didn't use Opk twice a day so may have missed it but me and Dh have been BDing almost every night since AF went &#128513; so you never know I'm excited to find out what my bloods say I'm going the hospital now to get them done wish me luck &#127808; xx


----------



## star_e

I wish you the best of luck. You should probably get your results in a few days right? Maybe the opk did not pick it up bc it happened at night. I had not been testing twice a day but when I felt the fullness in my ovaries I knew something was different. my ovaries feel so full though. I have my button on my jeans unbuttoned bc I feel too full there. 

And yes not have AF is very frustrating for me. Some years I only have it two times. It's always been like this. I'm 34 now and just hopeful Clomid works. 

I am very sorry to hear about the mc. My fingers are crossed that it will happen for you soon. And since u BDed consistently hopefully the swimmers made it. 

We started clomid same time. I started this January too. Hopefully the new year brings us luck. 

Oh and I hope it takes a while to ovd after a positive opk bc we BD last night. I couldn't do it this morning bc I had to wake up very early. So we will BD again tonight. And tomorrow. I just can't believe how full my ovaries feel. maybe clomid intensifies things bc even though I get AF seldomnly I've never felt this when I do get it. Of course maybe I never ovd before this. I don't know. This is just something I've never felt before.


----------



## shortcakes21

hey... waiting for af here to start my 1st round of clomid.. if i dont have in a week dr says will put me on progesterone.


----------



## bahh

Hello girls I am pretty new here so I would like to introduce myself first :)
I used LOADS this forum for my 2nd pregnancy, my baby was a preemie and the girls helped me a lot <3 

Sadly I divorced my 1st and 2nd baby´s father, moved to Brazil and started a new life! I am a teacher and I love kids, so raising my babies (even almost on my own) was easy and fun!

Oh, well, I met my husband 2 years ago and he is the best partner someone can have! He loves my kids, we have a pretty stable life and now we want another (and last lol) baby to complete our (already full) house :D

Now I am TTC again the 3rd and last one, since I have some problems (with my ovaries) and TTC was always hard I choose a fertility doctor right away, he prescribed me Clomid and I hope I get prego in my first cicle (it´s our anniversary this month and would be the PERFECT gift to my husband).

Nice to meet you all and loaaaaaaads of baby dust!
(sorry about my english lol I lived in US for 7 years but it´s been 4 that I am back and I don´t practice my english as much as I used to...)


----------



## star_e

shortcakes21 said:


> hey... waiting for af here to start my 1st round of clomid.. if i dont have in a week dr says will put me on progesterone.


hopefully AF comes soon! g'luck and keep us posted.


----------



## star_e

bahh said:


> Hello girls I am pretty new here so I would like to introduce myself first :)
> I used LOADS this forum for my 2nd pregnancy, my baby was a preemie and the girls helped me a lot <3
> 
> Sadly I divorced my 1st and 2nd baby´s father, moved to Brazil and started a new life! I am a teacher and I love kids, so raising my babies (even almost on my own) was easy and fun!
> 
> Oh, well, I met my husband 2 years ago and he is the best partner someone can have! He loves my kids, we have a pretty stable life and now we want another (and last lol) baby to complete our (already full) house :D
> 
> Now I am TTC again the 3rd and last one, since I have some problems (with my ovaries) and TTC was always hard I choose a fertility doctor right away, he prescribed me Clomid and I hope I get prego in my first cicle (it´s our anniversary this month and would be the PERFECT gift to my husband).
> 
> Nice to meet you all and loaaaaaaads of baby dust!
> (sorry about my english lol I lived in US for 7 years but it´s been 4 that I am back and I don´t practice my english as much as I used to...)



welcome! i am on my first round of clomid too. have you started taking them yet?


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome shortcakes 21 I hope you get good results with Clomid cross my fingers for you and lovely having some Clomid buddies to share my journey with keep us updated and we're here for support too x

star e - defo keep with the BDing apologies late reply been in work on lates so happy that you have Od how long did it last for exciting times ahead with your 2ww wen do you go for bloods. The RE's secretary told me to call them tomorrow for my results so I will keep you posted. That fullness you talk about I felt something similar to that quite some days ago so I'm hoping I did O but just missed it on the OPK or as I've read on these threads and forums I maybe still due to O as some say it caused them to O late. Have any of guys ever tempd I've never done it and don't really understand what to do


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome blaaahh I hope Clomid gives you that happy anniversary gift you dream of keep us posted where your first two naturally conceived


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome shortcakes 21 I hope you get good results with Clomid cross my fingers for you and lovely having some Clomid buddies to share my journey with keep us updated and we're here for support too x
> 
> star e - defo keep with the BDing apologies late reply been in work on lates so happy that you have Od how long did it last for exciting times ahead with your 2ww wen do you go for bloods. The RE's secretary told me to call them tomorrow for my results so I will keep you posted. That fullness you talk about I felt something similar to that quite some days ago so I'm hoping I did O but just missed it on the OPK or as I've read on these threads and forums I maybe still due to O as some say it caused them to O late. Have any of guys ever tempd I've never done it and don't really understand what to do


I did the BD again tonight. :) so hopeful!

I have never temped and agree it seems confusing. There is so much more to learn. I don't even know which one to buy. Btw I'm using this app called woman calendar and I have found it to be very helpful. 

Oh and the fullness thing got so bad this afternoon. Not only did I have to unbutton my jeans. I also has to unzip them. Fortunately I wore a long shirt today so I could cover it. But I just couldn't believe how bloated and full I was! I guess I'll have to wear a dress next time bc my jeans were extremely uncomfortable today.


----------



## bahh

star_e said:


> bahh said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls I am pretty new here so I would like to introduce myself first :)
> I used LOADS this forum for my 2nd pregnancy, my baby was a preemie and the girls helped me a lot <3
> 
> Sadly I divorced my 1st and 2nd baby´s father, moved to Brazil and started a new life! I am a teacher and I love kids, so raising my babies (even almost on my own) was easy and fun!
> 
> Oh, well, I met my husband 2 years ago and he is the best partner someone can have! He loves my kids, we have a pretty stable life and now we want another (and last lol) baby to complete our (already full) house :D
> 
> Now I am TTC again the 3rd and last one, since I have some problems (with my ovaries) and TTC was always hard I choose a fertility doctor right away, he prescribed me Clomid and I hope I get prego in my first cicle (it´s our anniversary this month and would be the PERFECT gift to my husband).
> 
> Nice to meet you all and loaaaaaaads of baby dust!
> (sorry about my english lol I lived in US for 7 years but it´s been 4 that I am back and I don´t practice my english as much as I used to...)
> 
> 
> 
> welcome! i am on my first round of clomid too. have you started taking them yet?Click to expand...


Yes! In fact I "finished" my 4th Clomid pill saturday... I am supposed to start to ovulate! I didn´t buy the kit yet but I am doing ultrasounds... Honestly I had no side effects at all, I hope it works without the side effects with you too :)


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome blaaahh I hope Clomid gives you that happy anniversary gift you dream of keep us posted where your first two naturally conceived

yes, they were "almost" naturally haha

My son took me 1 year and I took some brazilian "natural" medicines to get me pregnant and to ovulate properly (I usually don´t, I have "sindrome de ovarios policisticos", sorry i don´t know the proper name in english )... In Brazil everyone drinks loads of natural herbs, teas, fruits, some are very popular for fertility and I gave it a try (at least worked with me lol)
My second, a girl, took me 6 months, but I have to do a cycle with birth control (idk, docs told me to) and some other meds to, many ultrasounds (to see if I was ovulating) and I took my miracle herbs too haha.
My girl was born preemie (30 weeks) and it was extremely hard for me, I also had some miscarriages (3)... So getting pregnant was never a walk in the park for me!

This time, with all my history, my Doctor told me to do a list of tests and because I told him that I wanted a "push" he prescribed Clomid, it´s my first cycle and first time ever, heard wonderful things about it and I hope it works well for me <3 

Praying and crossing fingers for our anniversary gift to be our baby :)

are you taking Clomid as well? Tell me your story :flower:


----------



## AngelaALA

star_e said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Welcome shortcakes 21 I hope you get good results with Clomid cross my fingers for you and lovely having some Clomid buddies to share my journey with keep us updated and we're here for support too x
> 
> star e - defo keep with the BDing apologies late reply been in work on lates so happy that you have Od how long did it last for exciting times ahead with your 2ww wen do you go for bloods. The RE's secretary told me to call them tomorrow for my results so I will keep you posted. That fullness you talk about I felt something similar to that quite some days ago so I'm hoping I did O but just missed it on the OPK or as I've read on these threads and forums I maybe still due to O as some say it caused them to O late. Have any of guys ever tempd I've never done it and don't really understand what to do
> 
> 
> I did the BD again tonight. :) so hopeful!
> 
> I have never temped and agree it seems confusing. There is so much more to learn. I don't even know which one to buy. Btw I'm using this app called woman calendar and I have found it to be very helpful.
> 
> Oh and the fullness thing got so bad this afternoon. Not only did I have to unbutton my jeans. I also has to unzip them. Fortunately I wore a long shirt today so I could cover it. But I just couldn't believe how bloated and full I was! I guess I'll have to wear a dress next time bc my jeans were extremely uncomfortable today.Click to expand...


Are you still showing positive on OPK, I hope it does work for you fingers crossed. Well I'm still negative on OPK but I'm going to call RE soon for my blood results so I'll keep you guys posted. That fullness your describing be very careful hun if you start getting abdominal pain with it go straight the doctors as Clomid can cause a rare condition can't remember the name but it's when too many eggs mature and your ovaries can become inflamed it can be deadly, I don't want to scare you hun but one of the symptoms is severe bloating.

I hope it is a good sign for you though and Clomid works first time keep us posted on your TWW xx good thoughts to you right now that it all goes well, ooohhh just thought what if you are realising more than one egg you could have twins I would love twins I'm a twin myself xx


----------



## AngelaALA

bahh said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Welcome blaaahh I hope Clomid gives you that happy anniversary gift you dream of keep us posted where your first two naturally conceived
> 
> yes, they were "almost" naturally haha
> 
> My son took me 1 year and I took some brazilian "natural" medicines to get me pregnant and to ovulate properly (I usually don´t, I have "sindrome de ovarios policisticos", sorry i don´t know the proper name in english )... In Brazil everyone drinks loads of natural herbs, teas, fruits, some are very popular for fertility and I gave it a try (at least worked with me lol)
> My second, a girl, took me 6 months, but I have to do a cycle with birth control (idk, docs told me to) and some other meds to, many ultrasounds (to see if I was ovulating) and I took my miracle herbs too haha.
> My girl was born preemie (30 weeks) and it was extremely hard for me, I also had some miscarriages (3)... So getting pregnant was never a walk in the park for me!
> 
> This time, with all my history, my Doctor told me to do a list of tests and because I told him that I wanted a "push" he prescribed Clomid, it´s my first cycle and first time ever, heard wonderful things about it and I hope it works well for me <3
> 
> Praying and crossing fingers for our anniversary gift to be our baby :)
> 
> are you taking Clomid as well? Tell me your story :flower:Click to expand...

first time on Clomid started taking it in January 2016 CD2-6, long time contraceptive pill user from age of 16 till came off it in Nov 2013 so been trying to conceive since then. Went for fertility tests which showed my hormone levels were low but womb and ovaries completely fine and hubby's sperm count was okay so put it down to possibility I wasn't ovulating and told me it's unexplained infertility. My AFs were every month but not regular could never tell when they would start never around the same time of the month. Didn't take Clomid at first as had a half marathon coming up and around July 2015 my AF regulated I got BFP naturally in Aug 2015 but MC at 6wks, then nothing since AF showed it's ugly head every month and BFN since, my AF started to irregulate again in Dec 2015 so I started Clomid in Jan.

I have been doing Opk only not temping and it's now CD22 and still neg on OPK even though went for bloods yesterday I've got to call them today for results. Been told if AF comes then next month they will start follicle tracking too. I didn't have any side effects from Clomid but I took it at night so possibly slept through any side effects I may have had.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well got some exciting news about my bloods today they said that I'm ovulating yeeyyyy so &#55357;&#56842; happy. They said anything over 30 is a good sign and mine are 96 which is extremely good. They can't explain why I've had no positive on the OPK but said the bloods are more accurate and precise and everything is showing as good news I'm so relieved &#55357;&#56844; plenty of BDing for me OT I could already be in my 2ww who knows I will keep you all posted cross your fingers for me girls, how exciting would it be if we all got our BFP this month we'll have to start a new thread the count down begins &#55357;&#56832; xx


----------



## star_e

[Are you still showing positive on OPK, I hope it does work for you fingers crossed. Well I'm still negative on OPK but I'm going to call RE soon for my blood results so I'll keep you guys posted. That fullness your describing be very careful hun if you start getting abdominal pain with it go straight the doctors as Clomid can cause a rare condition can't remember the name but it's when too many eggs mature and your ovaries can become inflamed it can be deadly, I don't want to scare you hun but one of the symptoms is severe bloating.

I hope it is a good sign for you though and Clomid works first time keep us posted on your TWW xx good thoughts to you right now that it all goes well, ooohhh just thought what if you are realising more than one egg you could have twins I would love twins I'm a twin myself xx[/QUOTE]

Angel: i am not showing positive any more. it went to negative yesterday afternoon. thank you for the valuable piece of information! i had no idea that i should be on the look out for signs of severe bloating. i mean, yesterday, i was severely bloated. maybe another person would not describe it as severe, but b/c i have never been bloated in that way before, it felt severe to me. i will now know to keep this on my radar and go to the doc if i ever feel abdominal pain. 

i would love twins too!


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well got some exciting news about my bloods today they said that I'm ovulating yeeyyyy so &#65533;&#65533; happy. They said anything over 30 is a good sign and mine are 96 which is extremely good. They can't explain why I've had no positive on the OPK but said the bloods are more accurate and precise and everything is showing as good news I'm so relieved &#65533;&#65533; plenty of BDing for me OT I could already be in my 2ww who knows I will keep you all posted cross your fingers for me girls, how exciting would it be if we all got our BFP this month we'll have to start a new thread the count down begins &#65533;&#65533; xx


amazing news! so happy for you! :) when do you think you ovd'ed? 


i hope that my positive opk was a real positive. i'll find out when i get my bloods done too. i get them done next tuesday (feb 16th). if it turns out that i ovd'ed and i got my first positive sign on cd16 at 7pm and it was still positive in morning on cd17, but negative by the afternoon. what would you tentatively (obviously cant be precise b/c i didnt temp) mark your ovd day as? i mean on cd17 by the evening the bloating had gone down a lot, i dont know if the bloating was the sign i was about to ovd or if it means i already did ovd. when the test showed negative in the evening, that just means the surge is gone, right? not necessarily that i ovd'ed? 

my fingers are definitely crossed for you! so exciting! definitely keep us posted!

today i still felt a bit bloated, but not nearly in the same way as yesterday. i also spoke with my doc and she said if this cycle is a bust that she will put me on 100mg. i hope that does not mean that i will be even more bloated next time.


----------



## star_e

hi all,

has your washing down there changed now that you are ttc? before ttc, i would wash with vagisil. i found it to be mild and gentle for everyday use. i am going to do some reasearch as to whether or not it is safe to use when ttc. i have not used it since starting the ttc journey; opted to use water instead. if water alone is the best thing to use then i will.


----------



## star_e

bahhh: did you buy the opk kit yet?


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> bahh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Welcome blaaahh I hope Clomid gives you that happy anniversary gift you dream of keep us posted where your first two naturally conceived
> 
> yes, they were "almost" naturally haha
> 
> My son took me 1 year and I took some brazilian "natural" medicines to get me pregnant and to ovulate properly (I usually don´t, I have "sindrome de ovarios policisticos", sorry i don´t know the proper name in english )... In Brazil everyone drinks loads of natural herbs, teas, fruits, some are very popular for fertility and I gave it a try (at least worked with me lol)
> My second, a girl, took me 6 months, but I have to do a cycle with birth control (idk, docs told me to) and some other meds to, many ultrasounds (to see if I was ovulating) and I took my miracle herbs too haha.
> My girl was born preemie (30 weeks) and it was extremely hard for me, I also had some miscarriages (3)... So getting pregnant was never a walk in the park for me!
> 
> This time, with all my history, my Doctor told me to do a list of tests and because I told him that I wanted a "push" he prescribed Clomid, it´s my first cycle and first time ever, heard wonderful things about it and I hope it works well for me <3
> 
> Praying and crossing fingers for our anniversary gift to be our baby :)
> 
> are you taking Clomid as well? Tell me your story :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> first time on Clomid started taking it in January 2016 CD2-6, long time contraceptive pill user from age of 16 till came off it in Nov 2013 so been trying to conceive since then. Went for fertility tests which showed my hormone levels were low but womb and ovaries completely fine and hubby's sperm count was okay so put it down to possibility I wasn't ovulating and told me it's unexplained infertility. My AFs were every month but not regular could never tell when they would start never around the same time of the month. Didn't take Clomid at first as had a half marathon coming up and around July 2015 my AF regulated I got BFP naturally in Aug 2015 but MC at 6wks, then nothing since AF showed it's ugly head every month and BFN since, my AF started to irregulate again in Dec 2015 so I started Clomid in Jan.
> 
> I have been doing Opk only not temping and it's now CD22 and still neg on OPK even though went for bloods yesterday I've got to call them today for results. Been told if AF comes then next month they will start follicle tracking too. I didn't have any side effects from Clomid but I took it at night so possibly slept through any side effects I may have had.Click to expand...

Oh! I hope you ovulate too and get a BFP this month or the following, its wonderful to know we are not alone in this journey :)


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Well got some exciting news about my bloods today they said that I'm ovulating yeeyyyy so &#65533;&#65533; happy. They said anything over 30 is a good sign and mine are 96 which is extremely good. They can't explain why I've had no positive on the OPK but said the bloods are more accurate and precise and everything is showing as good news I'm so relieved &#65533;&#65533; plenty of BDing for me OT I could already be in my 2ww who knows I will keep you all posted cross your fingers for me girls, how exciting would it be if we all got our BFP this month we'll have to start a new thread the count down begins &#65533;&#65533; xx

ahhhh! I answered the last one first and just saw this one!

yeaaa! Let´s do loads of baby dances haha and pray for our beans to stick :)


----------



## bahh

star_e said:


> [Are you still showing positive on OPK, I hope it does work for you fingers crossed. Well I'm still negative on OPK but I'm going to call RE soon for my blood results so I'll keep you guys posted. That fullness your describing be very careful hun if you start getting abdominal pain with it go straight the doctors as Clomid can cause a rare condition can't remember the name but it's when too many eggs mature and your ovaries can become inflamed it can be deadly, I don't want to scare you hun but one of the symptoms is severe bloating.
> 
> I hope it is a good sign for you though and Clomid works first time keep us posted on your TWW xx good thoughts to you right now that it all goes well, ooohhh just thought what if you are realising more than one egg you could have twins I would love twins I'm a twin myself xx

Angel: i am not showing positive any more. it went to negative yesterday afternoon. thank you for the valuable piece of information! i had no idea that i should be on the look out for signs of severe bloating. i mean, yesterday, i was severely bloated. maybe another person would not describe it as severe, but b/c i have never been bloated in that way before, it felt severe to me. i will now know to keep this on my radar and go to the doc if i ever feel abdominal pain. 

i would love twins too![/QUOTE]

Sorry to get "in the middle" of the conversation... but I just wanted to say that I would love twins too lol


----------



## bahh

star_e said:


> bahhh: did you buy the opk kit yet?

Yes :D I wasn´t gonna buy since my doc is checking on me daily (by ultrasound) BUT I did lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Bahh your not butting in hun it's nice chatting to you all and let's hope we all get them sets of twins we all want lol.

Star-e that sounds really positive like you have Od definitely and you O around 24-36hrs after your surge and the egg can remain for up to 48hrs afterwards, I wash with babywash always have as if it's gentle enough for a baby then it's good enough for me xx. And I don't think you need to be worried about the bloating anymore as if it was anything bad then it wouldn't go away and you would get severe abdominal pain all your symptoms sound extremely good hun fingers crossed for us all exciting times ahead xx


----------



## AngelaALA

bahh said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> bahhh: did you buy the opk kit yet?
> 
> Yes :D I wasn´t gonna buy since my doc is checking on me daily (by ultrasound) BUT I did lolClick to expand...

You are getting daily ultrasounds when do they start hun please keep me posted I'm really interested in how you get on as I've been told I will start follicle tracking next month if I get my AF


----------



## AngelaALA

Just got some news my friend who has moved to Australia has just had baby girl she didn't even know she was pregnant at all went hospital with bad abdominal pains and was told she was in labour. I'm made up for her I honestly am but it also upsets me as everyone around me is finding it so easy to conceive. Why can't it be so simple for me it's heartbreaking. Glad I can now chat to you guys who are going through the same thing as none of my family and friends seem to really understand my struggle they just constantly say stuff like 'it'll happen when it happens' which is annoying but I know they mean well.


----------



## star_e

am rushing out the door, but wanted to post real quick. i decided to test again. i posted earlier about how i got my first postive opk on cd16 which was tuesday night. the next morning (wed cd17) it was positive and by the evening it was negative. i forgot to test thursday morning cd18 and couldnt in the evening either. so i this morning friday (cd19) its still positive. what does that mean? i was supposed to go in for bloods this coming tuesday, but i dont know if i should. will call the docs, but is the cd16 test the day i should go by or the cd19 test today? if the first positive opk was not accompanied by the extreme bloating, i would think maybe it was wrong or maybe nothing happened and clomid did not work. but, i have never experienced that level of bloating and fullness before. i guess i assumed that meant ovd was coming. i guess it could be a clomid side effect, but i did also have fertile cm and a very high cervix position. 

any thoughts? does this mean BD again tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## AngelaALA

star_e said:


> am rushing out the door, but wanted to post real quick. i decided to test again. i posted earlier about how i got my first postive opk on cd16 which was tuesday night. the next morning (wed cd17) it was positive and by the evening it was negative. i forgot to test thursday morning cd18 and couldnt in the evening either. so i this morning friday (cd19) its still positive. what does that mean? i was supposed to go in for bloods this coming tuesday, but i dont know if i should. will call the docs, but is the cd16 test the day i should go by or the cd19 test today? if the first positive opk was not accompanied by the extreme bloating, i would think maybe it was wrong or maybe nothing happened and clomid did not work. but, i have never experienced that level of bloating and fullness before. i guess i assumed that meant ovd was coming. i guess it could be a clomid side effect, but i did also have fertile cm and a very high cervix position.
> 
> any thoughts? does this mean BD again tonight and tomorrow?

Yes definitely hun get BDing you could be releasing more than one egg don't panic it's all good hun sounds all positive to me and nothing to worry about at all. Keep me posted hun and I would still go for your bloods as they will give you more insite xx


----------



## star_e

angela: doc said same thing you said--to go in for the bloods anyway. if the bloods don't show high progesterone level, then she said to come back and do them again a few days later. 

i also did some online research and others have said that it could be (1) i did not ovulate the first time (but i don't see how that could be possible given the crazy bloating..who knows), (2) residual LH (which is what doc told me could have happened), (3) both ovaries ovulating separately or (4) some sort of cyst (i didnt really understand this one). 

thanks for your support. i will definitely keep you updated.

also re: hearing about your friend in Australia having a child. I can completely understand how you feel. i think your feelings make a lot of sense and i would feel the exact same way. none of the people around me are pregnant. they want to be, but they are having trouble making a relationship work. so they are 34+ and really trying to find a mate.  my fingers are crossed for you. i am very hopeful that this shot with clomids help will be the one. but even if it isn't. you mentioned getting tracking done soon. that will be more information and helpful to get you that BFP. keep me updated.


----------



## star_e

bah: yes, please keep us posted about follicle tracking. walk us through it. that sounds really interesting. you have lots of information to work with by doing daily ultrasounds.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star_e I think you are safe I reckon you have Od definitely you could now be in your TWW how far are you off having your bloods done, keep me posted on the result. Well I'm CD23 and still neg on OPK but with blood results I got I'm guessing I've already Od and I could be in my TWW bad thing though me and husband come down with flu lay in bed dying now we haven't been able to BD the last two nights and looks like BDing will be off the cards for next few days too so I'm hoping I've already Od keep fingers crossed for me girls let the TWW commence xx


----------



## bahh

Ok, I´m going nuts girls!

I took clomid from days 3-6 (February) my Doc started the ultrasound Thursday, he didn´t show me much about my follicles, He said "I´ll make sure tomorrow, but I think you already ovulated" I though the saw the mature eggs or something, but didn´t show me in the screen anything...
Friday I repeated it, and guess what? Nothing, he told me again that I probably ovulated too soon, I´ll repeat monday.

I had minor cramps on day 8-9 (only 2-3 days after Clomid) so I dumbly (I´m sorry, but doing pregnancy tests before your missed period is crazy, just makes you more anxious) did a pregnancy test yesterday and guess what? POSITIVE

So, today is saturday, I can´t reach my doctor (his office, I may find his number somewhere) and I am going nuts, I wasnt supposed to ovulate after clomid till this week (that´s why we started the ultrasounds thursday) and now I have a crazy pregnancy test positive :O, other than that I repeated the test today and it was showing negative now (different brands, different hours)...

Is it even possible to ovulate THAT soon after Clomid? Omg, now I really don´t know if I am already pregnant (fingers crossed), if I didn´t ovulate at all or if I will ovulate "later", I will also tell my Doc monday about the pregnancy test and I will try a blood work to check my Hcg, I am so hopeful that I even though about having twins (read that I shows super early in pregnancy tests)... 

I really don´t know what to think and I´ll be going crazy till monday lol

BTW I used "agua inglesa" before starting Clomid (and after I tested negative for pregnancy, this is really important because agua inglesa can abort if you´re already pregnant) it worked with my 1st and 2nd pregnancies, it´s not described, it´s just a natural herb and famous in Brazil to use it BEFORE TTC, if you´re sure you´re not pregnant yet! Another tea that we drink before ovulation is "chá da folha da framboesa vermelha" it helps with progesterone, it may sound crazy or funny with all the medicine we have available now, but I come from a country where the "natural herbs" still very popular and after researching found many things about those were true!

Anyways... Till monday I don´t know what to do lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Bahh keep calm hun, Ive heard it can make you ovulate really early around CD4-10 so you maybe pregnant and in your TWW keep me posted I hope you get the good news you so deserve. I'm crossing everything for you xx sending you loads of positive vibes that the BFP is real xx


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Just got some news my friend who has moved to Australia has just had baby girl she didn't even know she was pregnant at all went hospital with bad abdominal pains and was told she was in labour. I'm made up for her I honestly am but it also upsets me as everyone around me is finding it so easy to conceive. Why can't it be so simple for me it's heartbreaking. Glad I can now chat to you guys who are going through the same thing as none of my family and friends seem to really understand my struggle they just constantly say stuff like 'it'll happen when it happens' which is annoying but I know they mean well.

I know it´s hard I often hear people telling me "just relax and you´ll get pregnant in no time"

No honey, I have PCSO, I don´t ovulate properly and that´s why I´m on meds, otherwise I wouldn´t do that... But don´t worry honey! You´ll get your positive soon :) in fact, all of us <3


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Bahh keep calm hun, Ive heard it can make you ovulate really early around CD4-10 so you maybe pregnant and in your TWW keep me posted I hope you get the good news you so deserve. I'm crossing everything for you xx sending you loads of positive vibes that the BFP is real xx

Thank you VERY much... I´m going crazy haha

I´ll try to relax till monday (there isnt much I can do anyways)... If I didn´t ovulate at all, it´ll be so disappointing, I´m used to "negatives" for pregnancy tests, but not ovulating... I´m be crossing fingers too, hopefully I ovulated early :) 

Here in Brazil we also take folic acid daily to try to conceive, are you taking it? (just curious)


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping baby dust for all of us and positive thoughts all round. How you feeling today bahh you still worried or feeling positive now xx

I know how you feel everyone is finding it so easy to get pregnant and none of them understand what I'm going through, I'm glad I've got you guys who understand my journey. When I had my MC I hated people saying to me 'atleast you know you can get pregnant' and 'it just wasn't meant to be' yes I know I got pregnant and maybe it wasn't meant to be but it took me nearly two years to get that BFP and for it to be taken away was devastating.

I also hate it when I tell people who don't understand my struggle and they say 'it'll happen when it will happen' really well it's been nearly 2 and half years so it won't happen when it will happen and in order to get my beautiful baby I need help.

It's good to have a rant about people who don't understand lol, so glad I can vent and go through this journey with you guys xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes I've been taking follic acid since December 2015, what Mg you on on clomid I've heard others who suffer from Pcos got upped to 100mg and got pregnant of that so please stay positive I've got everything crossed for you, I can feel it in my waters lol all of us will get our happy ever after bundles of joy.

Star_e are you okay hun your awfully quiet is everything okay hun xx


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Here's hoping baby dust for all of us and positive thoughts all round. How you feeling today bahh you still worried or feeling positive now xx
> 
> I know how you feel everyone is finding it so easy to get pregnant and none of them understand what I'm going through, I'm glad I've got you guys who understand my journey. When I had my MC I hated people saying to me 'atleast you know you can get pregnant' and 'it just wasn't meant to be' yes I know I got pregnant and maybe it wasn't meant to be but it took me nearly two years to get that BFP and for it to be taken away was devastating.
> 
> I also hate it when I tell people who don't understand my struggle and they say 'it'll happen when it will happen' really well it's been nearly 2 and half years so it won't happen when it will happen and in order to get my beautiful baby I need help.
> 
> It's good to have a rant about people who don't understand lol, so glad I can vent and go through this journey with you guys xx

Angela I know how it feels, it took me 1 year in my first pregnancy, 1 year after MC I was trying for almost 2... I also had a MC 4 months ago, devastating, that´s why my doc is watching me "close" but I´ll be honest I´m really disappointed with the ovulation, I don´t think I had enough BD too :( I was kind of "saving" it for ovulation... But anyways, maybe I´m pregnant and I´m praying really hard for this! (oh! I was taking 75 mg of Clomid, one in the morning half before bed)

I know in this 2 years you probably have tried everything (like I did lol) but you want to know something really goofy haha, it took me foreveeeeer to get pregnant with my son, but my daughter took me only 6 months :) so probably your second baby will be easier too (not easyyyy like those ladies that get pregnant in one shot, but easier than now, for sure!) I also did some crazy positions when BDing haha, like staying with my legs really up (it´s called "vela" in yoga) not really in the BD but after it... also used a progs cream and I didn´t use clomid (my doc didn´t prescribed me by that time) ... I just drank the tea I was talking about + folic acid and trying with an opk kit... I also changed my diet, loose weight (now I´m chubby again lol but on a diet again too) and did the "goofy" legs haha, oh I used baked soda in my lady parts (I told you I´m crazy haha) but actually it was a doctor tip, he said washing your ladies parts with baking soda right before BD makes your "acid" neutral and it´s easier for the sperms to swim :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Haha that is crazy but whatever works do it well me and hubby BD from the date of last AF nearly everyday till the dreaded flu took hold two days ago, so I'm hoping all good and I did the legs on the air too as if riding a bike upside down lol &#55357;&#56833; crazy but you got to do what you got to do I also wash with babywash as if it's mild enough for a baby then it must be all good. We'll here's hoping we both get great news 9 days to go till AF here's hoping it's a no show and I get my BFP xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well reading articles aswell if your cm is right sperm can live up to six days awaiting the release of an egg so you may not have missed your chance hun keep thinking positive xx


----------



## star_e

Angela. Hope u get over the flu very soon! My fingers are crossed for you!

I'm a bit winded from all the BDing. The 2ww will at least give me and DH a little break. I'm going in for the bloods on Tuesday and will keep u posted. 

Stay hydrated and yes may the 2ww begin. Good luck to us all!


----------



## star_e

Bah: wow! What great news! I can understand being restless until Monday. I would feel the same way. Clomid does make some people ovulate early. And it might be that thats what happened for you. Keep us posted about what doc says. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## star_e

bahh said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Bahh keep calm hun, Ive heard it can make you ovulate really early around CD4-10 so you maybe pregnant and in your TWW keep me posted I hope you get the good news you so deserve. I'm crossing everything for you xx sending you loads of positive vibes that the BFP is real xx
> 
> Thank you VERY much... I´m going crazy haha
> 
> I´ll try to relax till monday (there isnt much I can do anyways)... If I didn´t ovulate at all, it´ll be so disappointing, I´m used to "negatives" for pregnancy tests, but not ovulating... I´m be crossing fingers too, hopefully I ovulated early :)
> 
> Here in Brazil we also take folic acid daily to try to conceive, are you taking it? (just curious)Click to expand...


My doc told me to take a multivitamin that contains folic acid in it. I could take a prenatal one. Maybe I'll switch to those when I finish this jar.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Here's hoping baby dust for all of us and positive thoughts all round. How you feeling today bahh you still worried or feeling positive now xx
> 
> I know how you feel everyone is finding it so easy to get pregnant and none of them understand what I'm going through, I'm glad I've got you guys who understand my journey. When I had my MC I hated people saying to me 'atleast you know you can get pregnant' and 'it just wasn't meant to be' yes I know I got pregnant and maybe it wasn't meant to be but it took me nearly two years to get that BFP and for it to be taken away was devastating.
> 
> I also hate it when I tell people who don't understand my struggle and they say 'it'll happen when it will happen' really well it's been nearly 2 and half years so it won't happen when it will happen and in order to get my beautiful baby I need help.
> 
> It's good to have a rant about people who don't understand lol, so glad I can vent and go through this journey with you guys xx

I completely understand where u are coming from. I think those people don't understand how present ttc is in the lives of people ttc. It's being thought about, dreamed about, talked about all the time. And people are planning and putting forth such beautiful and hopeful energy. I am so very sorry about the mc. I hope you get a BFP very soon. Sometimes I get my information confused. But I think this is your first round w clomid. So maybe this is going to be that push u need. And also for us all!


----------



## star_e

I'm okay. Waiting for Tuesday to come around for the bloods. When I got the other positive opk i was just sort of like... More BDing.... It's kind of hard to go go go. And I had thought by Friday I could get a break. Then we had to BD then too. But we didn't today. We both just want to be for a bit. I feel like Friday's positive opk was just residual LH. I don't think I was either barely ovd'ing or about to. At least that's what I feel. Bloods will tell me more. By Friday night I was just so tired. Oh I ordered my bbt thermometer today! Yea! ill have to start up my research on learning about that. And I need to still check out the fertility app thing. Ill look into that soon.


----------



## star_e

in terms of making cm good for sperm. On this round I tried mucinex and water. But I didn't do the mucinex till the day I got the positive opk. I think it's best to do it a couple of days before that right? 

Hope we all get BFPs!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm sure you will get good results Tuesday keep me posted and I know what you mean two weeks of constant BDing took it out of us at first it was great but by the end it became a little mundane just BDing for the sake of it if you get me lol.

Well I'm 8 days off AF so wish me luck my nipples are still sensitive, my belly is still bloated and feels hard underneath, I've been getting bad backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains. And I suffer from bad skin and my skin hasn't halved cleared up.

I'm hoping these are all positive signs I'm worried though as I know the flu can be harmful if your pregnant and can cause MC, I'm hoping if I am then I'll only be around 1-2 weeks so hopefully far too early for the flu to cause any problems xx


----------



## bahh

haha thank God I´m not the crazy one washing with baking soda and putting my legs up like crazy HAHA

Last night I felt extremely exhausted and didn´t BD but I woke up like "I should have... What if I´m ovulating today like I was supposed to"

I also have a headache, Is it from Clomid? :/

I fell a lil (very lil!) cramp in my "lower" belly, I think if I´m not pregnant my body is being mean haha, actually the side effects on Clomid is almost mean... Lil cramps, fatigue... O God, I think I´ll not sleep till docs tomorrow lol and still have to work all day before appointment... I´m crossing everything for me and for you ladies :) 

I really hope we´ll get our positives soon! 

Thank you for all the support, star and Angela! 

Loads of baby dust for us :D and keep me updated too girls, I´m anxious for me and everyone haha


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> I'm sure you will get good results Tuesday keep me posted and I know what you mean two weeks of constant BDing took it out of us at first it was great but by the end it became a little mundane just BDing for the sake of it if you get me lol.
> 
> Well I'm 8 days off AF so wish me luck my nipples are still sensitive, my belly is still bloated and feels hard underneath, I've been getting bad backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains. And I suffer from bad skin and my skin hasn't halved cleared up.
> 
> I'm hoping these are all positive signs I'm worried though as I know the flu can be harmful if your pregnant and can cause MC, I'm hoping if I am then I'll only be around 1-2 weeks so hopefully far too early for the flu to cause any problems xx


ahhhh that´s great! I reaaaaally hope the symptoms is just a baby on the way :D

I also "feel" kind of pregnant, but I did before in the past and I wasn´t, so I´m trying to ignore some symptoms and wait for the docs...

My AF was supposed to come only by the end of the month, ARGH... We´re in the "limbo" waiting position haha


----------



## AngelaALA

Yep in limbo I hate this limbo part I'm so eager to test but I know it's far too soon. And I'm also crazy as I did the legs in the air too LTTC you got to do what you got to do to give yourself the best chance xx

Do you think you have Od though when do you go for your next scan hun xx

Okay I'm also freaking out slightly I've been the loo and had a really small amount of brown/pinkish discharge in my knickers only a tiny bit but I'm not AF for another 8 days could that be Imbedding bleeding??? I'm so eager to test but know there's no point yet feel like I'm going crazy.

I'm also suffering from headaches I never get headaches but I'm thinking that might be down to flu xx

What are all your symptoms bahh


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> I'm sure you will get good results Tuesday keep me posted and I know what you mean two weeks of constant BDing took it out of us at first it was great but by the end it became a little mundane just BDing for the sake of it if you get me lol.
> 
> Well I'm 8 days off AF so wish me luck my nipples are still sensitive, my belly is still bloated and feels hard underneath, I've been getting bad backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains. And I suffer from bad skin and my skin hasn't halved cleared up.
> 
> I'm hoping these are all positive signs I'm worried though as I know the flu can be harmful if your pregnant and can cause MC, I'm hoping if I am then I'll only be around 1-2 weeks so hopefully far too early for the flu to cause any problems xx



i think those signs sound very positive! from what i have read stomach cramps are a very common symptom people experience before getting a BFP! oh i am so hopeful for you! and 8 days off AF, meaning it should have started 8 days ago? so you have one more week to wait? fingers crossed for you!

and yea, at first the BDing was great, but yes, by the end it was like oh....again.....bit too much.

as far as the flu goes, i think that if you are pregnant it is very early for the flu to have that kind of an impact. i really think you will be fine. have you had the flu before? wishing you a speedy recovery and a BFP!


----------



## star_e

bah: its possible those cramps and fatigue mean you will ovulate soon if you haven't already. this is my first round of clomid and while i did not experience headaches, three days before i got my positive opk, i did feel tired and a bit sick from my stomach. at that point i did not have any classic signs that ovulation was coming. the only time i had the EWCM and the high cervix position was the same day that i got the positive opk. also, i do know exactly what you mean about feeling like you should have BDed. The BDing is harder than i thought. It was definitely fun at first, but on the nights where we are both exhausted and still have to cook dinner and still have to do this or that and add the BD on top of that.....

so you appointment tomorrow, that's for the follicle tracking, right? let us know what happens.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Yep in limbo I hate this limbo part I'm so eager to test but I know it's far too soon. And I'm also crazy as I did the legs in the air too LTTC you got to do what you got to do to give yourself the best chance xx
> 
> Do you think you have Od though when do you go for your next scan hun xx
> 
> Okay I'm also freaking out slightly I've been the loo and had a really small amount of brown/pinkish discharge in my knickers only a tiny bit but I'm not AF for another 8 days could that be Imbedding bleeding??? I'm so eager to test but know there's no point yet feel like I'm going crazy.
> 
> I'm also suffering from headaches I never get headaches but I'm thinking that might be down to flu xx
> 
> What are all your symptoms bahh



i am so excited to hear about what happens with you! i think the bleeding could very well be implanting! on many other forums when i read up about what people were experiencing during the 2ww that was one thing they mentioned. oh...fingers crossed for you. i'm sure you are doing this anyway, but just write down all those symptoms so you have them when you talk to doc and just as a record.

oh and i answered my own question to you by reading this post. i had responded to the other one before reading this one. so you are do for AF in 8 days. how long do you have before you can test? i am pretty sure i ovd'ed on Wednesday Feb 10th. i mean the bloods will tell me for sure, but if they come back as a yes, then i will think of wednesday as ovd day. so i guess i will test feb 24th. your symptoms seem positive. can you tell us when you started experiencing them - how many days after ovd do you think they started. i know its probably hard to tell exactly.


----------



## AngelaALA

star_e said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will get good results Tuesday keep me posted and I know what you mean two weeks of constant BDing took it out of us at first it was great but by the end it became a little mundane just BDing for the sake of it if you get me lol.
> 
> Well I'm 8 days off AF so wish me luck my nipples are still sensitive, my belly is still bloated and feels hard underneath, I've been getting bad backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains. And I suffer from bad skin and my skin hasn't halved cleared up.
> 
> I'm hoping these are all positive signs I'm worried though as I know the flu can be harmful if your pregnant and can cause MC, I'm hoping if I am then I'll only be around 1-2 weeks so hopefully far too early for the flu to cause any problems xx
> 
> 
> 
> i think those signs sound very positive! from what i have read stomach cramps are a very common symptom people experience before getting a BFP! oh i am so hopeful for you! and 8 days off AF, meaning it should have started 8 days ago? so you have one more week to wait? fingers crossed for you!
> 
> and yea, at first the BDing was great, but yes, by the end it was like oh....again.....bit too much.
> 
> as far as the flu goes, i think that if you are pregnant it is very early for the flu to have that kind of an impact. i really think you will be fine. have you had the flu before? wishing you a speedy recovery and a BFP![/QUOTE
> 
> Well with the spotting too and I'm so emotional I am not an emotional person at all but find myself getting teary Watchung things on TV it's crazy xx
> 
> At the mo I'm not going to get my hopes up and not testing early after my MC I was constantly testing hpts waisting and getting upset everytime I got a BFN and AF came so I told myself that this time I will not get hopes up and not test till AF due but I've never had symptoms like this before even wen I got pregnant all I had was heavy boobs, bloating and sensitive nipples nothing like this.
> 
> I have had flu before, quite a few of my friends had flu before the got BFP they say your more susceptible to illness when pregnant as you immune system drops.
> 
> We shall see I'll keep you posted with my symptoms, have you had any symptoms star_e xx how long again before AF is supposed to show xxClick to expand...


----------



## AngelaALA

The symptoms started around three days ago, I can't really test till 18th Feb but I made a promise to myself that I won't test till 22nd Feb if AF doesn't show not before then.

It does all sound good though but I'm not going to get my hopes up at all right now, LTTC getting my hopes up and being disappointed even though I've never had symptoms like this before xx

Wouldn't it be amazing if we both get our BFP this month and bahh you get you BFP too xx here's hoping crossing everything for us all baby dust all round xx


----------



## star_e

in terms of AF showing up, am i supposed to just count two weeks from after ovulation? b/c AF is so crazy irregular that i have no clue how long or short my cycles are. before this round of clomid, AF was non existant for five months. if i ovd'ed and egg and sperm did not meet, that means that this next cycle, AF will come on her own, right?

and good plan about refraining from poas. if you can just wait until its time. and just take very good care of yourself. drink lots of water and hopefully you will get the flu over with.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> The symptoms started around three days ago, I can't really test till 18th Feb but I made a promise to myself that I won't test till 22nd Feb if AF doesn't show not before then.
> 
> It does all sound good though but I'm not going to get my hopes up at all right now, LTTC getting my hopes up and being disappointed even though I've never had symptoms like this before xx
> 
> Wouldn't it be amazing if we both get our BFP this month and bahh you get you BFP too xx here's hoping crossing everything for us all baby dust all round xx


we will be testing around the same time! so are you doing more than a 2ww? im still a bit confused about your time line. i think i may have ovd on wed but i have no signs at all. 

the thing that is confusing me right now is that i decided to check my cervix position b/c i want to get more familiar with it. and it still feels so very high up. i have no idea how to tell whether it is open or closed and am not sure if its hard or soft. i think i need to just keep checking it to get more familiar with it. all i know is that its pretty much as high as it was on wednesday (maybe a tiny bit lower but still high). i also remember when i was younger having an obgyn telling me i had the longest V (i dont know if there is an acronym for the lady part so i just said V) she had ever seen. so i have no idea if my V is just very long or if the cervix is high :shrug: 

i also understand not wanting to get your hopes up. i think that is a wise plan and will implement the same thing. we can just be investigative and curious but not neccessarily getting hopes up. please keep us updated on when you experience what and on what dpo you experienced it if you can. i know its not precise b/c u might no know the exact day. same with me. im calling it wed but who knows if its wed.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well my last AF came on 22nd Jan and lasted 7 days till 28th we started BDing almost right away and I started doing OPKS once a day in the morning but always negative, I'm guessing I must of Od around CD16-18 as when I went and got my bloods done on Cd20 (messed up my dates somehow and went a day early). They came back extremely good she said anything over 30 is good shows O and mine were 96 so even though neg on sticks I was definitely Oing, I'm now CD24 and am due AF around 22nd Feb. I've read up about IB and it is very common it happens around 6-10 days after O so I'm guessing if I am then I'm around 6-8 dpo my symptoms started around three days ago.

Started with heavy boobs and sensitive nipples, then stomach bloating feels hard underneath, my sense of smell is more sensitive, I've gone off coffee and normally can't function without my two cups in the morning.

I feel emotional and I'm not an emotional person, I'm constipated, last night got cramping and backache and now a little tiny bit of spotting that's it nothing else.

I'm trying to not get my hopes up but can't help it with all these symptoms I'm still not going to test till 22nd though xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Just because you've got no symptoms doesn't mean you might not be in your TWW hun xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Just because you've got no symptoms doesn't mean you might not be in your TWW hun xx

Thanks for posting the detailed timeline. It helps me very much to make sense of mine as well. I think I will test 3 days after you test bc my AF came on 25th and I als ovd either cd16 or cd17. So I guess if I did ovd then I would be due for AF around feb 25. 

The only thing I feel is a bit sick from stomach. But I have a very weak stomach. I'll keep u updated. We will know more soon! Hope the time passes quickly!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well my flu is passing by had really bad hot flushes last night I was soaking wet through, all I've got now is a cough and sore throat, I've still got no appetite, still off coffee, still constipated and I've now got a butterfly feeling in my stomach I've had more spotting since them two times yesterday. I did the stupid thing and did a hpt today which was BFN I knew it would be as the test I've got can be taken 4 days prior to AF but I'm still around 7 days till AF so I'm not going to test at all till 22nd now. I hope you do get your BFP hun you deserve it xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well my flu is passing by had really bad hot flushes last night I was soaking wet through, all I've got now is a cough and sore throat, I've still got no appetite, still off coffee, still constipated and I've now got a butterfly feeling in my stomach I've had more spotting since them two times yesterday. I did the stupid thing and did a hpt today which was BFN I knew it would be as the test I've got can be taken 4 days prior to AF but I'm still around 7 days till AF so I'm not going to test at all till 22nd now. I hope you do get your BFP hun you deserve it xx


I am glad the flu is passing by. sorry about the hot flushes, i had a couple of those when i was taking provera. it was freezing outside and i was still having them. its uncomfortable. at least the flu is getting better. and it was too early to test so don't get worried. if you can just wait to test closer to when its likely it will be an accurate read. i know its hard though. as you will see below i have continued to poas as well.

so on my end---i am very confused! i 

i decided to do another opk test this morning (Monday cd22), i didn't test yesterday. and today i have the smiley face again! (the exclamation point here is for confusion!) the reason why i decided to test is b/c i was feeling very sick last night from my stomach. and i felt that way a few days before i got the first +opk which was cd16 (last tuesday). then to remind you, i still had the +opk in the morning of cd17 (last wed). did not test thursday, cd18. but did test on friday (cd19) and still had the +opk. that alone confused me and i thought it was just residual LH. which is why i stopped taking mucinix and wasn't going to force BDing ED over the weekend.

so didn't test on cd20(saturday) or cd21(sunday which was yesterday). I did test today though and its positive again (cd22). this means that i have had positives from last tuesday to this monday. its almost a week. yesterday, my cervix very high and still had slighlty stretchy cm.

thank goodness we BDed Friday and Sunday. We skipped saturday b/c i honestly thought that the fridays +opk was just residual LH surge. but now with another positive, i am confused. this makes no sense to me at all. i guess i will BD tonight too. i really wish this wasn't so confusing.

i will still go in for my bloods on tuesday, but i have a feeling i will have to go in the following week as well.


----------



## AngelaALA

That is strange hun but don't panic like you said it could be residual Lh you get your bloods tomorrow so not much longer to wait and the results will tell you more. 

I think I may be out this month and all my symptoms where down to flu, I've had more brown discharge today so I think I may be AF early I'm sick of the irregularity of my cycle again I wish it would just regulate again. I will know more tomorrow if AF shows its ugly head but I'm not feeling hopeful no more oh well the good thing is, is if it's not my time this month then atleast next month I start follicle tracking so I can look forward to that x


----------



## star_e

I agree- there is still a lot to look forward to and you still might get your BFP. Stay hopeful bc that spirit is important to have. I will remain hopeful for u as well. 

My thing is totally confusing. And the doc is out this entire week. So I'm getting bloods done at one of the labs she recommended but don't know when I'll get the results. I called the office and they said maybe the nurse practioner will call me w them on Friday. I just hope I don't have to wait till the following Monday when the doc is back.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope they don't make you wait hun that would be awful this TTC is stressful without having to wait extra time for results. How are you feeling about it all are you still positive I'm crossing everything for you that you get good results xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope they don't make you wait for your results it's stressful enough this TTC without being made to wait longer for results, I'm crossing absolutely everything for you that you get a great result. How are you feeling now any symptoms, I really do hope you get good results you deserve it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I've contacted my RE's secretary today as it's day three and I'm still getting dark brown discharge which has slightly increased with cramping I'm still 6 days of wen AF should be due. She's going to get her to call me this afternoon and discuss it to see if I need to go in for further tests so we shall see I'll keep you posted on how I get on xx

Just wish things where simple and straightforward but if I have any other issues then atleast I can get them addressed now to give me the best chance of pregnancy x


----------



## bahh

Angelaa I hope this is just implantation bleeding <3

Star_e Tell us about your blood work today :D

Girlsssss I am pregnant, actually a lil pregnant haha
did a Hcg yesterday but waited till today´s results! Only 20something (It´s supposed to be over 100!) So I may just got pregnant.

I ll repeat the blood test friday (fingers crossed) but for some reason I kind of feel pregnant and I can´t believe after a MC 4 months ago I´ve got preggo in my very 1st cycle of Clomid!

Anyways, I´m not gonna get my hopes "too" up, since my history with MC I should wait and see and really pray for this bean to stick :)

I´m crossing everything for you girls! And also praying "hard" lol

Can´t wait till friday


----------



## star_e

Bah: congrats! That's amazing. Keep us posted about Friday! what wonderful news for you! I was confused about the hcg. What does that stand for? And 20 something is a level? Fx that this is the BFP u have been waiting for!

Angela: stay positive. U still have a chance. Let us know what ur doc says. 

As for me. I'm not feeling super positive right now. I don't know I just did a lot of reading about people with PCOS receiving multiple positive OPK's and apparently people with PCOS have this problem. And sometimes it means you have not ovd at all. It could mean your body is trying to release an egg but just can't. Sometimes it means you will ovd late. So it's very confusing because I don't know if I've ovd. Which means I have to keep BDing if I keep getting positive opks. I'm just a bit down because I can see that my body may have been trying to release the egg. Even before I started this journey I would have pains every now and then when I think my body was trying to have AF but it just couldn't do it. I would have symptoms of it for weeks and no AF. I think that I am really going to need to do temping. I'm waiting for my thermometer to get in which I ordered online. Because that's going to really help me to determine when I did Ovd. 

I'm going in for the bloods this afternoon but I'll probably end up having to go again next week given all the positive OPKs. Also, I don't want to be speculating about everything again next cycle if this one doesn't work so I am definitely going to tell my doc that I want to see a specialist next cycle because I want more information with monitoring and just more time to talk to the doc. My current doc always seems busy and I never feel like I get enough time. So all in all I woke up frustrated.


----------



## star_e

Oh and yea they are going to make me wait for results. It's just so frustrating.

Angela when u got your bloods how soon did they tell u what the results were?


----------



## AngelaALA

Bahh that's amazing news I'm so so happy for you I hope you get your perfect happy ending in nine months time I'm so so pleased exciting journey ahead for you now, please keep us posted on your journey.

Star_e don't be too disheartened see if you can transferred to a proper fertility specialist hun that can help you through your journey more offer you U/S and follicle tracking, please don't get disheartened we're both just at the start of our fertility treatment the road maybe bumpy but the chances of our happy ending is far greater than without any help xx

Well I got a call back from my RE they told me not to worry about the discharge, I'm still to start follicle tracking on my next cycle but there also sending me out an appointment to attend there fertility clinic to discuss my symptoms more and see if there maybe any underlying problems so we shall see xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I found out my results the next day hun xx


----------



## sfaulk1

Hello! Same boat as you, hun. TTC #2 with clomid. I have PCOS and with our son it took 2.5 years to conceive "naturally". I took vitamin d and got pregnant, but my dr says that was a coincidence. Now, our son is 15 months old and we're planning for #2. Since, I had so much trouble with the 1st, my dr put me on clomid 50mg days 5-9.


----------



## star_e

sfaulk1 said:


> Hello! Same boat as you, hun. TTC #2 with clomid. I have PCOS and with our son it took 2.5 years to conceive "naturally". I took vitamin d and got pregnant, but my dr says that was a coincidence. Now, our son is 15 months old and we're planning for #2. Since, I had so much trouble with the 1st, my dr put me on clomid 50mg days 5-9.


hi! have you started taking clomid yet? what's your timeline? did you have to take provera to get your AF?


----------



## star_e

angela: when is your next appointment? and did it take you a long time to get into the fertility clinic? i am thinking even though i have not told me doc that i want to move on to a FS, that i might just call around and book an appointment in case it takes a long time (in case they are booked up). i feel a little nervous about telling my obgyn that after one round i want to see someone else. it really has nothing to do with her. its just i want more information and she does not do follicle tracking (i havent actually asked her if she will do that, so technically i don't know). i know whe mentioned that if this cycle is a bust, she would want to do a u/s at the beginning of my next cycle to make sure i dont have cysts. i can either ask her to do mid-cycle tracking or i might just be honest and say given my long history with pcos, i feel more comfortable moving on. i'll try not to be disheartened. today i just feel sad, tired, like i want to cry. need to update my feelings status. will do that after this post. 

oh and an admin question. when i sign in to find this group, i have to actually type clomid in the search bar and then i find the group by looking for the clomid buddies name in the search results. is there a way to have it know that i want it to take me to this thread and is there a way to get emails about when someone has posted?


----------



## star_e

also, i guess if i did not ovd this cycle, i'll have to take provera again to get AF. since AF rarely comes on her own. and provera definitely has side effects for me. clomid did not, other than those two days i had the crazy bloating, which i thought was ovd but who knows. only time will tell.

i don't know if i already asked this question. but with the bbt, that is only really good to tell if you have ovded right? its not really used to alert you before ovd, correct? also, do you all actually understand how to read the chart, or do you just let it do it for you? cause when i look at other peoples charts it does not make sense to me as i see temp rises and falls before the crosshair marks the ovd date and i also see temp rises and falls after the ovd date is marked (and sometimes those higher three temps are not always higher than the pre ovd date). i think its confusing. also, i will set it on advanced monitor, but i hope that it does not rely too much on cm b/c i am still confused about cm. i have to do internal checks b/c there is not enough externally and i dont see how it could ever be dry. if you check internall how could it be dry? what does dry actually mean?


----------



## AngelaALA

At the top of thread there should be some bars you can click on one is called thread tools in this bar you go down and click on subscribe to this thread which will open another window and click on instant email notifications 

Don't get disheartened hun do what is best for you to give you the best chance. I don't temp or check cm so I can't help you on this but I'm sure you will find the information you need via doctor and Google.

I'm from England we get free health-care through Nhs. When I went to doctors about issues with getting pregnant they sent me off for blood tests when the tests came back my hormone levels where low they sent me off to gynecologist who after my test from them came back clear I got sent off to a fertility specialist at an early pregnancy unit. They did all sorts of tests and put me on clomid, I have a direct number to my specialists secretary and since taking Clomid it's helped as any concern or anything I can speak to them and because this is there specialised field they know where to go and what to do next which gives me confidence, I know I'm lucky to live in a country that offers a service like this for free hun. 

Push your doctor see if they will send you to a specialist xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> At the top of thread there should be some bars you can click on one is called thread tools in this bar you go down and click on subscribe to this thread which will open another window and click on instant email notifications
> 
> Don't get disheartened hun do what is best for you to give you the best chance. I don't temp or check cm so I can't help you on this but I'm sure you will find the information you need via doctor and Google.
> 
> I'm from England we get free health-care through Nhs. When I went to doctors about issues with getting pregnant they sent me off for blood tests when the tests came back my hormone levels where low they sent me off to gynecologist who after my test from them came back clear I got sent off to a fertility specialist at an early pregnancy unit. They did all sorts of tests and put me on clomid, I have a direct number to my specialists secretary and since taking Clomid it's helped as any concern or anything I can speak to them and because this is there specialised field they know where to go and what to do next which gives me confidence, I know I'm lucky to live in a country that offers a service like this for free hun.
> 
> Push your doctor see if they will send you to a specialist xx


yea, i am now subscribed to the thread! thanks for the help with that. i have been doing more googling about the bbt and am getting a bit more clear, but will keep reading up on it. bbt and cm are def a bit confusing, but i find it interesting. i'll get more clear on it with time. i think it takes time to notice these types of differences. 

i will talk to her. i have an appt with her next monday. at that appt i will tell her i want to see an FS.

i did the bloods today and they said they should be sent to docs in one to two days. so i will call them on Thursday to check and hopefully the nurse practitioner will call me with the results since doc is out of town. 

i really hope the progesterone level is high! i want to know that i at least ovd.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm definitely out my AF has well and truly showed it's ugly head a week flipping early so round two of Clomid begins tomorrow and I'll have my fertility clinic to look forward to and follicle tracking so that's something I guess xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well I'm definitely out my AF has well and truly showed it's ugly head a week flipping early so round two of Clomid begins tomorrow and I'll have my fertility clinic to look forward to and follicle tracking so that's something I guess xx


I am very sorry to hear that. Was very hopeful for you. sending u positive energy for round two! Very much interested in hearing about your follicle tracking. Hopefully if this cycle is a bust for me I'll be doing that too. 

I have spent a ridiculous amount of time trying to find my cervix. I have read everything I can find on the Internet and looked at pictures. And I definitely cannot find it. I'm all bothered down there now bc of all the feeling I've been doing. Kind of annoyed. I kept spending more time doing it bc I didn't want to have wasted all that time and not have advanced. And now I have officially given up. Next time I'm at the docs I will ask her where it is. It is impossible to reach. Who knows if I'm reaching past it. Uggggg.


----------



## bahh

star_e said:


> Bah: congrats! That's amazing. Keep us posted about Friday! what wonderful news for you! I was confused about the hcg. What does that stand for? And 20 something is a level? Fx that this is the BFP u have been waiting for!
> 
> Angela: stay positive. U still have a chance. Let us know what ur doc says.
> 
> As for me. I'm not feeling super positive right now. I don't know I just did a lot of reading about people with PCOS receiving multiple positive OPK's and apparently people with PCOS have this problem. And sometimes it means you have not ovd at all. It could mean your body is trying to release an egg but just can't. Sometimes it means you will ovd late. So it's very confusing because I don't know if I've ovd. Which means I have to keep BDing if I keep getting positive opks. I'm just a bit down because I can see that my body may have been trying to release the egg. Even before I started this journey I would have pains every now and then when I think my body was trying to have AF but it just couldn't do it. I would have symptoms of it for weeks and no AF. I think that I am really going to need to do temping. I'm waiting for my thermometer to get in which I ordered online. Because that's going to really help me to determine when I did Ovd.
> 
> I'm going in for the bloods this afternoon but I'll probably end up having to go again next week given all the positive OPKs. Also, I don't want to be speculating about everything again next cycle if this one doesn't work so I am definitely going to tell my doc that I want to see a specialist next cycle because I want more information with monitoring and just more time to talk to the doc. My current doc always seems busy and I never feel like I get enough time. So all in all I woke up frustrated.

Thank you honey! I also have PCOS and Clomid worked with me, so it may take more than one cycle but I really hope it works for you :) 

Hcg level is the hormone for pregnancy, since I told my doctor about my pregnancy test coming positive he decided to run blood work to check my hcg level, below 5 ml (if i´m not wrong) means you´re not pregnant, up to 25 means that you are, but because mine were not 25 yet I´ll repeat the test friday (fingers crossed I can keep this baby in my oven) it will be over 25 for sure if pregnancy goes well... But I´m not crazily excited yet, I´ll see what happens, I lost my baby 4 months ago and I was suuuuuuuuper excited, so this time I´ll just wait a lil longer :)


----------



## bahh

AngelaALA said:


> Bahh that's amazing news I'm so so happy for you I hope you get your perfect happy ending in nine months time I'm so so pleased exciting journey ahead for you now, please keep us posted on your journey.
> 
> Star_e don't be too disheartened see if you can transferred to a proper fertility specialist hun that can help you through your journey more offer you U/S and follicle tracking, please don't get disheartened we're both just at the start of our fertility treatment the road maybe bumpy but the chances of our happy ending is far greater than without any help xx
> 
> Well I got a call back from my RE they told me not to worry about the discharge, I'm still to start follicle tracking on my next cycle but there also sending me out an appointment to attend there fertility clinic to discuss my symptoms more and see if there maybe any underlying problems so we shall see xx

Thank you! I hope this baby grows healthy, only we know how devastating is to loose a baby.


----------



## bahh

sfaulk1 said:


> Hello! Same boat as you, hun. TTC #2 with clomid. I have PCOS and with our son it took 2.5 years to conceive "naturally". I took vitamin d and got pregnant, but my dr says that was a coincidence. Now, our son is 15 months old and we're planning for #2. Since, I had so much trouble with the 1st, my dr put me on clomid 50mg days 5-9.

I´m TTc # 3 and I also have PCOS :) 

I think I´ve got pregnant in 1st cycle but I´ll confirm it friday :D


----------



## star_e

bah: my Fx for you! what wonderful news that would be. Let us know on Friday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Bah I know your pain I've had a MC in the past too but I'll keep FX for you that your HCG rises steadily throughout and all goes well for you.

star_e I don't do any of that cervix checking stuff I always think I'm not a professional so don't really understand all that and think the more you play down there if you get me then the more you may do harm than good and plus may leave you prone to infection, I think if you want to check it yourself then you are right to go see your doctor and let them talk you through it better hun xx

Well I start Clomid round two today 50mg CD2-6 I'm going to take it at night again and I also now know that Clomid shortened my cycle from around 30 days to 26 days which means I need to start OPKS earlier and I've also contacted Dr today they are sending me out my appointment time for follicle tracking x


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Bah I know your pain I've had a MC in the past too but I'll keep FX for you that your HCG rises steadily throughout and all goes well for you.
> 
> star_e I don't do any of that cervix checking stuff I always think I'm not a professional so don't really understand all that and think the more you play down there if you get me then the more you may do harm than good and plus may leave you prone to infection, I think if you want to check it yourself then you are right to go see your doctor and let them talk you through it better hun xx
> 
> Well I start Clomid round two today 50mg CD2-6 I'm going to take it at night again and I also now know that Clomid shortened my cycle from around 30 days to 26 days which means I need to start OPKS earlier and I've also contacted Dr today they are sending me out my appointment time for follicle tracking x

It's great that u are getting started! Yea lots to look forward to. 

And u are absolutely right about the cp. if I'm going to do it I'll have my doc walk me through it but I think I'm not going to check it anymore bc I have been very uncomfortable down there. Even still a bit today. I did too much poking and I definitely don't want an infection. Better to stop now. 

gonna call docs office tomorrow to see if my results have come in.


----------



## AngelaALA

Keep me posted hun on how your results go hope it is good news for you xx


----------



## star_e

Got results. I did not ovd. I think they will have me go in for another test just bc I got so many positives. But it's unlikely. So I'm out this month. She is emailing me a list of FS names and I'm going to make an appointment asap. Disappointed bc i didn't even have a chance this round. I didn't ovd. I thought the clomid would change things but that dose might be too low. 

Now I have to get the appointment and hopefully they will give me provera soon bc I won't get my AF on my own. They might push it back though bc I got my last positive opk on Monday. it's frustrating bc pcos can make the LH hormone high. So I get the positive opk but no actual ovd.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god so sorry to hear that hun I guess the journey continues for us two hun, are you going to book an appointment with an Fs, don't give up hope hun we've both just started our journey we may have a long way to go but we are giving ourselves the best chance for our happy ending xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Oh god so sorry to hear that hun I guess the journey continues for us two hun, are you going to book an appointment with an Fs, don't give up hope hun we've both just started our journey we may have a long way to go but we are giving ourselves the best chance for our happy ending xx


the journey does continue! and you are right, it has just begun. i will do everything i am able to give myself the best possible chance for this. i have pcos. it makes things more challenging, but not impossible. 

what is a bit frustrating is the docs office said they would send me FS names via email and they never did. so i called them back twice and they seemed really annoyed with me but i just wanted to make sure that i got the names so i could call around and make appointments. of course they never sent them and the office is now closed. so i decided to do my own research and look for some names and many of the people i called didnt have appointments for weeks, about a month away. i finally found one FS who has an appointment available and i booked it for monday. 

i still want to see my docs list though. so i can compare. at least i have something booked though. 

it may be a bit slow moving i think b/c they will likely want to see all my prior medical records and my fingers are crossed that they wont redo all the tests, the sonograms and all that. i have pcos so i hope they will just accept the last test and not make me do it again. 

here's to hoping that on monday i am posting saying that there is some plan (like round two begins!), not that i have been pushed back for this or that reason.

how's AF going for you? you started clomid today right?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I had stepped away from the thread to deal with some stuff. 

I found out on 2/6 that I was pregnant with our clomid baby. However, I miscarried on 2/14. So I have been working through processing that and getting my head around trying again. 

I think we are going to NTNP for now and maybe start clomid again in May.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god sorry to hear that hun it's devastating having an MC, I wish you all the luck in the future that you get your BFP and this time you carry all the way through 

star_e did you get through to your doctors, you've got an appointment with an FS so that's a great thing as you will be in the best place for the best advice and support, keep me updated xx

Well I'm on CD3 day two of Clomid and no side effects so far which is good I guess x


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- I had stepped away from the thread to deal with some stuff.
> 
> I found out on 2/6 that I was pregnant with our clomid baby. However, I miscarried on 2/14. So I have been working through processing that and getting my head around trying again.
> 
> I think we are going to NTNP for now and maybe start clomid again in May.


i am so very sorry to hear that. sending you the warmest wishes. i hope you heal soon and i hope you get that bfp and carry the child to term.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Oh god sorry to hear that hun it's devastating having an MC, I wish you all the luck in the future that you get your BFP and this time you carry all the way through
> 
> star_e did you get through to your doctors, you've got an appointment with an FS so that's a great thing as you will be in the best place for the best advice and support, keep me updated xx
> 
> Well I'm on CD3 day two of Clomid and no side effects so far which is good I guess x




i finally got them to send me the list. it was a struggle to get them to do it. but, i think i am just going to keep my monday appointment. so i have that to look forward to. 

aside from that, yesterday after getting the bad news that i did not ovd. i felt some pinching pain which i had not felt before. so i decided to poas again and got another positive opk. then i tested this morning still the same- positive. just tested tonight after holding pee for 4 hours and its negative. i would not be surprised if tomorrow is positive also. i decided to BD last night just in case there is still a shot. i had the pinching pain almost the entire day today. ive never experienced this pinching. honestly, at this point. i would be happy if AF at least came on her own. im going to keep testing until monday though. i figure its more info to tell the doc. we are going to have to find some other way to tell when ovd is coming b/c the opks dont really work on me. oh and what was so annoying is that i decided to do a bit of an experiment and test with two different types of tests. up until now i had been using the clear blue ones and i kept getting the smileys. having read that some tests are more sensitve than others, i decided to pee in a cup instead of on the stick and put both sticks in to see if there was a difference btwn the tests. but so annoying, they both were negative this time. so much for that.

i'll keep you updated.


----------



## AngelaALA

The docs can run other test hun like the follicle tracking and ultrasounds that can tell more about if you are Oing so don't give up hope yet see what they say on Monday it's a step in the right direction. I've just took Clomid pill number three I've noticed that Clomid has shortened my AF and I don't bleed as heavy. AF I'm reckoning will be gone by tomorrow so I'm going to start with OPKs straight away this time in the hope I don't miss it. I'm still waiting for my appointments to be sent out though for follicle tracking and the fertility clinic so I'll let you know how I get on and I'm not suffering from any side effects so far x


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> The docs can run other test hun like the follicle tracking and ultrasounds that can tell more about if you are Oing so don't give up hope yet see what they say on Monday it's a step in the right direction. I've just took Clomid pill number three I've noticed that Clomid has shortened my AF and I don't bleed as heavy. AF I'm reckoning will be gone by tomorrow so I'm going to start with OPKs straight away this time in the hope I don't miss it. I'm still waiting for my appointments to be sent out though for follicle tracking and the fertility clinic so I'll let you know how I get on and I'm not suffering from any side effects so far x


great, please let me know how that goes. i think follicle tracking seems like a great treatment plan. the waiting around is so hard and this type of care helps to break up the length of the wait and all of the uncertainty that comes with it. i am very much looking forward to asking my doc about that as i want that to be a part of my treatment as well. more info will definitely help me. interestingly, clomid had a different effect on my AF than you. it made me bleed very heavy and for a lot longer than i normally would. glad to know you are not suffering from side effects! and that you get to start the more fun part of the cycle soon.

I will let you know how monday goes. time is crawling right now. i cant wait till monday!


----------



## AngelaALA

AF has now gone so back to OPKs, I've still got two lots of Clomid to take the next two nights but back on the OPK bandwagon now it's not as exciting as last month die to the disappointment of AF showing but I'm going to remain hopeful x


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> AF has now gone so back to OPKs, I've still got two lots of Clomid to take the next two nights but back on the OPK bandwagon now it's not as exciting as last month die to the disappointment of AF showing but I'm going to remain hopeful x

You get follicle tracking this month so thats new and hopefully very helpful. Keep me updated. Good luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers hun just took Clomid pill number 4 got one more tomorrow then start with OPKs I'm not as excited this time round though as got disappointment last month but we shall see not long till your appointment on Monday you will have to let me know how you get on xx


----------



## bahh

Hi girls...

Im devastating my hcg levels didnt increased much my doc told me to not get too excited that may end up in a MC... I wish I've never done that pregnancy test...

I'm still doing blood work Monday... But I'm really sad and that's why I didn't post much since Friday... Sorry I'm just really reaaaally mad with my body right now... Even thinking about giving ttc a break (if I MC I'll have to, anyways)

Why us? I'm just in a bad mood :'( (crying loads)


----------



## star_e

bahh said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> Im devastating my hcg levels didnt increased much my doc told me to not get too excited that may end up in a MC... I wish I've never done that pregnancy test...
> 
> I'm still doing blood work Monday... But I'm really sad and that's why I didn't post much since Friday... Sorry I'm just really reaaaally mad with my body right now... Even thinking about giving ttc a break (if I MC I'll have to, anyways)
> 
> Why us? I'm just in a bad mood :'( (crying loads)

Bah I was really curious as to why we had not heard back from you. I am so so very sorry. Sending u warm wishes. So the bloods on Monday are for the hcg?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Cheers hun just took Clomid pill number 4 got one more tomorrow then start with OPKs I'm not as excited this time round though as got disappointment last month but we shall see not long till your appointment on Monday you will have to let me know how you get on xx


One more pill to go! That's great. At least you can get started again. Wishing u lots of luck.


----------



## AngelaALA

Bahh that's awful so sorry to hear that if you do MC it's not your fault and there's nothing you could have done to prevent it, Fx for you hun An MC is always devastating. 

I started Opks today only on Cd 6 but doing them early this time in the hope I don't miss it x


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies, just trying to catch up here! I am due to start clomid, 100mg CD3-7. I ovulate on my own every cycle normally around CD19. Did it make you ovulate earlier or later than normal?


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi said:


> Hi ladies, just trying to catch up here! I am due to start clomid, 100mg CD3-7. I ovulate on my own every cycle normally around CD19. Did it make you ovulate earlier or later than normal?

I'm on my first round of it and the 50mg did not make me ovd at all. Hopefully 100 mg will. I did not notice any side effects from clomid. Let us know what your experience is with it. Good luck. 

Angela: good luck w your round too. Keep u posted about my appt tomorrow.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Star! Do you normally ovulate on your own?


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi said:


> Thanks Star! Do you normally ovulate on your own?

No. I have pcos and get my period about 2 times a year. I was on clomid 50mg this cycle but I did not ovd. I'm hoping with a higher dose I'll ovd.


----------



## Vankiwi

Fingers crossed the higher dose does it!


----------



## cowgirl21

Hi ladies, I'm back in this horrible game again. 
Tried for three years without doctors for #2, (see my signature thingy for ds). Went to Dr on Thursday and started on provera. (10mg for 10 days, would like to shorten to 5 or 7 though??)
Then Clomid....
My Dr had really just said not to waste money on opk bc Pcos has crazy hormones that make them useless.. I really need this to work. Hub is turning 47 this year :( :( :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys finished my round of Clomid yesterday so I'm now playing the O game negative up to now and got my follicle tracking on 03Rd March so we shall see how that goes xx I've noticed this time around that Clomid has made me feel really lethargic I could sleep all day x


----------



## AngelaALA

How has your appointment gone today star e


----------



## star_e

cowgirl21 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back in this horrible game again.
> Tried for three years without doctors for #2, (see my signature thingy for ds). Went to Dr on Thursday and started on provera. (10mg for 10 days, would like to shorten to 5 or 7 though??)
> Then Clomid....
> My Dr had really just said not to waste money on opk bc Pcos has crazy hormones that make them useless.. I really need this to work. Hub is turning 47 this year :( :( :(

That's great that your doc told you that from the get go. Mine didn't and I wasted my money in the OPKs. Pcos makes them positive for long periods of time. Then negative for a bit then positive. They are def useless. 

Keep us posted on what's happening this cycle. Good luck.


----------



## star_e

Cowgirl: did you get a bfp with #1 after two cycles of clomid? What dowse were you on?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Hey guys finished my round of Clomid yesterday so I'm now playing the O game negative up to now and got my follicle tracking on 03Rd March so we shall see how that goes xx I've noticed this time around that Clomid has made me feel really lethargic I could sleep all day x

Angela so they kept you on the same dose right? How often will they do the tracking? Did they do a sonogram at he beginning of ur cycle too? I've heard that after every round of Clomid they do a sonogram at the beginning of the cycle to make sure there are no cysts? 

My appt is late this afternoon. I'm looking forward to it. Just want to know what the plan is for this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

No they didn't do anything, I don't think my Docs will up there game at all in the first three months to be honest, but we shall see, I'm still waiting for the date to come through for fertility clinic yet so they may do more tests and yes they've kept me on the same dose. I don't know how often they will do the tracking if I'm honest it's all new to me and not really been fully explained xx


----------



## star_e

so i had my first appointment with the FS today. 

DH and I had discussed what we would like to get across - we wanted to up the dose of clomid and be monitored during the cycle. i would be comfortable with getting a trigger shot as well. 

the doc said she wanted to do all of that plus IUI. Is this skipping a step? I mean, shouldn't we be uping the dose of clomid, doing the trigger shot and trying to conceive by BDing?

I am annoyed with myself for not asking more questions, especially since I have been thinking about the appointment all weekend.


Is IUI something people jump straight to after one failed round of clomid?


----------



## cowgirl21

star_e said:


> Cowgirl: did you get a bfp with #1 after two cycles of clomid? What dowse were you on?

Hey!!
Little guy was only 50mgs. My Dr called me with my CD 21 blood test results and said that progesterone level was not high enough so I must not have have ovulated. She sent me rx for more provera and higher dose of Clomid. I had a wedding that I was in that following weekend so I didn't scramble to take pills, and from so many other women's testimonials, okothought maybe I was a also a late ovulator.
Positive test like a week or so later


----------



## cowgirl21

So my Dr also told me this time that they don't recommend anyone take Clomid for more than ten or twelve times in their life. I was shocked.

For the opks, I do wish I would have wasted the Money just to check but whatever. We didn't do what Dr recommended either, instead of the bding once every other day, we went for gold agenda did every day and for longer days than suggested. LOL this time is different bc ds sleeps in our room..... I did take two months of Clomid that was two years after its expiration date, haha. 

I don't have anyone that is having the same problem as me. One friend has endometriosis and Clomid won't work for her. They did sort of ovarian drilling and she got bfp but
can't get #2 either. 

For my Dr, after the initial diagnosis of Pcos and the polypectomy & d&c, I have not had any ultrasounds to check ovaries.
When I did get my bfp, I had HORRIBLE pains on my left ovary, since I did get a positive test, they had sent me for ultrasound to check for ectopic but it was just the cyst on the ovary where the egg came from they said. Very scary


----------



## cowgirl21

star_e said:


> so i had my first appointment with the FS today.
> 
> DH and I had discussed what we would like to get across - we wanted to up the dose of clomid and be monitored during the cycle. i would be comfortable with getting a trigger shot as well.
> 
> the doc said she wanted to do all of that plus IUI. Is this skipping a step? I mean, shouldn't we be uping the dose of clomid, doing the trigger shot and trying to conceive by BDing?
> 
> I am annoyed with myself for not asking more questions, especially since I have been thinking about the appointment all weekend.
> 
> 
> Is IUI something people jump straight to after one failed round of clomid?

No, that is weird they want to jump to that so fast. Did hubby have his specimen tested? Maybe Dr didn't share all the reasons why they are jumping to that so fast. Maybe they just want the bigger paycheck from the iui procedure


----------



## AngelaALA

I agree Star e it seems like a big jump when all options with fertility meds haven't been explored yet the IUI is very expensive so that would be my last hope xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hi girls :wave: I'm starting Clomid in March. Just wanted to introduce myself as I think I'll be spending the next 1-3 cycles on it.. Hopefully just one! :shy: DH and I have been together 7 years, mostly NTNP. After 6 months of trying with irregular (and probably annovulatory) cycles, I found and RE and they took me on as a patient. He is perfect for me, doctor-patient wise! I did preliminary testing in December/January, had a laparoscopy done just this month and when I go back for my post-surg follow up appt we're planning to proceed with Provera and Clomid. My appointment is on March 1st, and hopefully that will still be our plan. I had hotflashes and lightweight insomnia with the Provera, hopefully this round won't be so rough. I've heard Clomid has side effects too, so do you lovelies have any tips? Anything you wish someone would've told you before you started Clomid? I have my hopes up pretty high for it; all the fertility testing so far has come back great, laparoscopy went excellent/tubes are clear -- there just seems to be an issue with ovulation. I was diagnosed with PCOS by my RE, so that's probably that answer.

TIA ladies :) Wish me luck! I'm going to back read more of this thread when I get a moment.. Just couldn't wait to jump in! :thumbup:


----------



## star_e

Yea, I am just concerned as to why there were no alternatives suggested to me. I was not prepared for the consultation. The ttc journey is new to me and when she suggested going to iui i was not expecting it. I think I just need to ask why she is suggesting that and what the other alternatives are and what are the success rates of each. 

what are the cons to doing iui? obviously the huge one is cost, and maybe that its unnatural. the pros would be higher chance of things working out. am i leaving anything out?

i was surprised when other options were not recommended, at least just so choices were presented. i was talking to DH about it and he said we were the ones who could have asked what the alternatives were and we didnt. we are both new to all this and its been a lot to catch up on in a short amount of time.

are you all scared of doing iui? do you have reservations of it as an option down the line?


----------



## star_e

cowgirl21 said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> Cowgirl: did you get a bfp with #1 after two cycles of clomid? What dowse were you on?
> 
> Hey!!
> Little guy was only 50mgs. My Dr called me with my CD 21 blood test results and said that progesterone level was not high enough so I must not have have ovulated. She sent me rx for more provera and higher dose of Clomid. I had a wedding that I was in that following weekend so I didn't scramble to take pills, and from so many other women's testimonials, okothought maybe I was a also a late ovulator.
> Positive test like a week or so laterClick to expand...


i read this and just smiled. what a beautiful story! so prior to that positive you had no other positive tests? i take it opks generally work for you?


----------



## star_e

cowgirl21 said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> so i had my first appointment with the FS today.
> 
> DH and I had discussed what we would like to get across - we wanted to up the dose of clomid and be monitored during the cycle. i would be comfortable with getting a trigger shot as well.
> 
> the doc said she wanted to do all of that plus IUI. Is this skipping a step? I mean, shouldn't we be uping the dose of clomid, doing the trigger shot and trying to conceive by BDing?
> 
> I am annoyed with myself for not asking more questions, especially since I have been thinking about the appointment all weekend.
> 
> 
> Is IUI something people jump straight to after one failed round of clomid?
> 
> No, that is weird they want to jump to that so fast. Did hubby have his specimen tested? Maybe Dr didn't share all the reasons why they are jumping to that so fast. Maybe they just want the bigger paycheck from the iui procedureClick to expand...

DH is getting his SA done and they ran a bunch of blood tests on me. she wants to make sure there is not something else wrong before doing the iui. 

they mentioned doing a test to check if my tubes are open, but i need to call and ask when that will be.

i have read about success stories with iui, but many mc stories as well. it seems like for many, getting a bfp is this joyous moment, but the chances of mc seem quite high.


----------



## star_e

wifeybby said:


> Hi girls :wave: I'm starting Clomid in March. Just wanted to introduce myself as I think I'll be spending the next 1-3 cycles on it.. Hopefully just one! :shy: DH and I have been together 7 years, mostly NTNP. After 6 months of trying with irregular (and probably annovulatory) cycles, I found and RE and they took me on as a patient. He is perfect for me, doctor-patient wise! I did preliminary testing in December/January, had a laparoscopy done just this month and when I go back for my post-surg follow up appt we're planning to proceed with Provera and Clomid. My appointment is on March 1st, and hopefully that will still be our plan. I had hotflashes and lightweight insomnia with the Provera, hopefully this round won't be so rough. I've heard Clomid has side effects too, so do you lovelies have any tips? Anything you wish someone would've told you before you started Clomid? I have my hopes up pretty high for it; all the fertility testing so far has come back great, laparoscopy went excellent/tubes are clear -- there just seems to be an issue with ovulation. I was diagnosed with PCOS by my RE, so that's probably that answer.
> 
> TIA ladies :) Wish me luck! I'm going to back read more of this thread when I get a moment.. Just couldn't wait to jump in! :thumbup:


Welcome! and GL! I have only done one round of clomid and i had no side effects. but i did not ovd on clomid either :( 

can you tell me more about the laparoscopy? at what point during the cycle do they do that? do they also look at the shape of the uterus during that procedure?


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome wifebby and good luck on your Clomid journey x I'm on my second round and haven't had many side effects but I took the advice to take it at night so you sleep through any side effects you mighthave xx

Star e I have to admit IUI I do find scary as I know that is my last chance saloon, I don't think it's a higher chance of MC because they make sure the eggs they implant are viable and your closely monitored but it is really expensive, in England we have the NHS whereby I will get one free chance at IUI but then will have to pay after that which runs into thousands so I want to try everything I can before going down that route. Please keep me updated on what happens, my Dr said I should write down all questions I want to ask be prepared for when I go fertility clinic maybe you could do the same go in with a list of questions after all its your body your health and your money so you want to know every option out there xx

Well I'm on CD8 today and really feel like O will come soon I'm getting a full bloated feeling that I didn't get last month no pain just feel full and lethargic I'm also getting creamy Cm which is the stage before EWCM but I'm feeling kind of dry if you get me, I think Clomid is affecting this, has anyone used sperm friendly lubricant before if so what brand and where can I buy it as think I'm going to need some I've heard people mention something called preeseed anyone know what this is and where I can get it xx


----------



## star_e

angel: I have used pre-seed. its a bit uncomfortable to insert b/c you have to insert it with this plastic tube and well plastic is not comfortable. but, I have great things about it in terms of helping out with cm. it was also very helpful b/c the clomid makes me very dry and that makes BDing uncomfortable for me and especially DH. I would recommend pre-seed. plus my doc recommended it for me too. oh and in terms of where to get it, you can order it online through amazon. they have it at my pharmacy, but I'm not sure if you have it at your pharmacy.

in terms of iui. my health insurance covers most of it. its expensive, but the part the insurance covers is the majority of it. ivf is not covered by my insurance at all, and b/c of that is not an option for us right now. I hope that iui works for us!!! I will definitely keep you updated. nothing is really happening right now b/c my doc says she does not like to start the new cycle until cd35 just to eliminate the possibility of early pregnancy. I am confident I am not as they drew my bloods again and it showed no ovd. but I guess she is just being cautious. so I have to wait until next week to get my meds to induce the period. 

good luck! keep me updated.


----------



## star_e

oh and definitely write down the list of questions. I think that is extremely important. I am going to make sure to do that from now and on. i thought you went to the clinic already? is your appointment this week?


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck star e and keep me updated on how you get on xx and sorry was getting IUI and IVF muddled up xx we havent been offered that, I'm sure IUI is a good thing though as high possibility of your egg being fertilized I guess it also gets rid of the waiting game to of wondering if O has come and if you caught the right time etc that's got to be a good thing xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Good luck star e and keep me updated on how you get on xx and sorry was getting IUI and IVF muddled up xx we havent been offered that, I'm sure IUI is a good thing though as high possibility of your egg being fertilized I guess it also gets rid of the waiting game to of wondering if O has come and if you caught the right time etc that's got to be a good thing xx


i thought you might be thinking of ivf b/c you said the part about your health care offering only one free one, which is amazing btw. yea, i'll let you know how i get on with iui. and what the process is like. still have to wait yet again until next week. all i know as of now is that next week they will give me the meds for AF, then i have to take them for 10 days! and then AF arrives, and then do the clomid. so it is going to be like another 3 weeks before there is any interesting action happening :( 
oh well, at least i get some of my restlessness mitigated by these appointments. i just like to be doing things.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's still exciting times ahead though and no I've not got my appointment through yet they've sent me my appointment for the follicle tracking which is on 03Rd March but not for the fertility clinic I'm still waiting for that to come through if I've not got anything through by 03Rd I'll chase it up whilst at the hospital. I'm going to look for that preeseed now as I do feel very dry which is definitely down to Clomid as I was definitely not like this before it. Have you ever heard of muniex I've heard a few people mention that, is it like Preseed. I think I'm getting that full feeling you where on about last month but I know you didn't O so don't want to get my hopes up too much as it sounds like a side effect of the Clomid x


----------



## cowgirl21

No, my Dr said not to bother with opks because of my PcPcos (hormones are crazy)


----------



## cowgirl21

And looking back, totally a miracle that I didn't jump on the drug and cause a mc. Yes, I had even tested and got bfn


----------



## AngelaALA

I've heard the same that if you suffer from PCOS it can cause positive Opks which are misreading, when did you find out you where pregnant cowgirl if you got negative hpt what cycle of Clomid where you on xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> It's still exciting times ahead though and no I've not got my appointment through yet they've sent me my appointment for the follicle tracking which is on 03Rd March but not for the fertility clinic I'm still waiting for that to come through if I've not got anything through by 03Rd I'll chase it up whilst at the hospital. I'm going to look for that preeseed now as I do feel very dry which is definitely down to Clomid as I was definitely not like this before it. Have you ever heard of muniex I've heard a few people mention that, is it like Preseed. I think I'm getting that full feeling you where on about last month but I know you didn't O so don't want to get my hopes up too much as it sounds like a side effect of the Clomid x


yes, i took mucinex this cycle. it can be mucinex or robitussin. it just has to be the one with ONLY the guaifenesin ingrediant. NOT the one with the decongestant. i took 400 mg. 

in terms of the bloating, it may be a side effect, maybe not. even though i did not ovd, i think by body was really trying too. it was just not able to do it. so perhaps the bloating is still a sign. you don't seem to have trouble ovd though, so hopefully you will get it soon. and at least opks work for you. it is a total waste of money for some people with pcos.


----------



## star_e

star_e said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> It's still exciting times ahead though and no I've not got my appointment through yet they've sent me my appointment for the follicle tracking which is on 03Rd March but not for the fertility clinic I'm still waiting for that to come through if I've not got anything through by 03Rd I'll chase it up whilst at the hospital. I'm going to look for that preeseed now as I do feel very dry which is definitely down to Clomid as I was definitely not like this before it. Have you ever heard of muniex I've heard a few people mention that, is it like Preseed. I think I'm getting that full feeling you where on about last month but I know you didn't O so don't want to get my hopes up too much as it sounds like a side effect of the Clomid x
> 
> 
> yes, i took mucinex this cycle. it can be mucinex or robitussin. it just has to be the one with ONLY the guaifenesin ingrediant. NOT the one with the decongestant. i took 400 mg.
> 
> in terms of the bloating, it may be a side effect, maybe not. even though i did not ovd, i think by body was really trying too. it was just not able to do it. so perhaps the bloating is still a sign. you don't seem to have trouble ovd though, so hopefully you will get it soon. and at least opks work for you. it is a total waste of money for some people with pcos.Click to expand...



good luck and btw, the bloating lasted for like two days for me. it was small bloating and then on cd17 it was that crazy bloating. i did not experience any pain though, just fullness.


----------



## cowgirl21

My mind is gone with date details but I apparently put it in my signature, which I cannot figure out how to change now.., 
First try of Clomid (took at night but I was still cloudy and dizzy during the day) day 1 was July 24th, I didn't get a clear positive test until Sept 3. Which is what, like 42 days? I know that's a hell of a long time to wait after


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I hope it works again for you cowgirl and you get your BFP.

I've ordered my Preseed should be delivered in the next couple of days I hope as reckon I'm due to O any day now I got a package that comes with really early hpts, Opks and a basal temp so wish me luck this month xx


----------



## wifeybby

Thanks for the warm welcome, girls. Everyone here on BnB seems to be so nice and open. Love this site so much <3

@Star -- The laparoscopy wasn't scary until the night before lol I think it was just nerves. Before the lap, I had two ultrasounds done. The first was transvaginal, and everything seemed to look good. So I went back in a couple weeks for a saline ultrasound (aka sonohystogram) where they do an ultrasound but guide a catheter through the cervix to inflate it to see in all the fold for fibroids or polyps. That came back great for me too.. I was surprised that since RE stated in my first visit he was concerned with my fallopian tubes, why he didn't so a HSG or dye test to check patency. Instead, he went right for the lap to check the tubes and they were already clear from my understanding thus far. So for now, I think I kinda went through surgery for nothing but I won't really know until my follow up appt on March 1st. I don't think it mattered what point you're at in the cycle, the nurse that schedules surgery didn't take that into consideration. They might not want you to be menstruating at the time, that's all. I had some spotting for about a week, my RE said two weeks of spotting is normal.. The pain and discomfort was average, I really did need the Percocet and Phenergan they gave me, but again, after a week I was back to feeling 100% normal.


I also agree with the IUI situation, angela - I wouldn't jump into it right away either, but your doctor may just want to do what will work first to save time and stress inbetween. Maybe try asking him if he would be ok with trying timed BD with a monitored cycle first, then try the IUI for the third cycle?


----------



## AngelaALA

The IUI is star e hun her doctor is going for that option, I'm on Clomid 50mg second cycle I'm doing follicle tracking on 3Rd March and bloods on CD21 also awaiting my appointment to come through for fertility clinic. I'm LTTC since Nov 2013, been for all tests all good they put it down to unexplained fertility. I'm doing Opks and didn't get a positive at all last month but from bloods I was definitely O anything over 30 is good and mine where 96. 

I've also bought Preseed this month as my Cm is extremely dry caused by the Clomid. It comes as a package on amazon along with OPKs a basal thermometer and really early hpts so we shall see if I'm lucky this month wish me luck xx


----------



## star_e

gluck angela! did you give more thought to the mucinix?


----------



## star_e

wifebby - thanks for the info about the lapaoscropy. i was actually confusing that test with an hsg test.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes I did hun but they don't sell it in England I have to get it shipped in and by the time it gets delivered it will be too late I Googled it, I'm going to try the Preseed and if no joy this cycle then I'll order mucinex right away so it comes in time xx anymore news with yourself how you feeling at the mo xx


----------



## cowgirl21

I've never heard of taking mucinex, just the Guaifenesin in Robitussin but now that I google, I see that the mucinex has much more of that ingredient. I'd be afraid it would dry it all up! lol

I swear I saw Preseed on our shelves in "wal-mart" haha, yes I shop there sometimes but no where near one of those people you'd see on the photo slideshows of the crazies!

I seriously cannot wait to be done with this provera to get AF. 
Did any of you take Provera to get AF? If so, what was your mgs (dosage) and for how many days?


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry I've not had to take provera just Clomid so I can't help you there hun x


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Yes I did hun but they don't sell it in England I have to get it shipped in and by the time it gets delivered it will be too late I Googled it, I'm going to try the Preseed and if no joy this cycle then I'll order mucinex right away so it comes in time xx anymore news with yourself how you feeling at the mo xx

At the moment I'm just annoyed bc AF does not come on her own. So it pushes everything back. Have to wait till Monday to get the provera and then I have to take that for 10 days so it brings on AF. If she would come on her own I wouldn't need to do that. So I guess I'm bored waiting for Monday. 

Some people say they have reversed pcos with the food they eat. As I e mentioned before, I think, the only symptoms I have are the immature follicles and lack of menstruation. Is it really possible to change this just by eating other food? I mean I eat somewhat well I think but I don't drink a lot of water.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm not sure hun having a healthy lifestyle and diet couldn't do no harm though but I don't think it matters it's one them I've apparently got no issues at all but I'm just having problems conceiving I have friends who drink smoke overweight eat junk food all the time and can pop them out like no one's business butte I eat right exercise healthy weight and struggling so I don't think any of it matters it just is what it is and unfortunately for us we need help xx


----------



## brandi91

Can I join? I'm on CD 14 (almost 15) on my first round of Clomid. No O yet!!!!!


----------



## star_e

brandi91 said:


> Can I join? I'm on CD 14 (almost 15) on my first round of Clomid. No O yet!!!!!


Welcome! I didn't ovd on my first round. But many people do. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome brandi I apparently Od on my first round of Clomid according to my bloods but didn't get a positive Opk, I'm on my second month of Clomid now currently on CD11 still neg on OPK but the second line is getting darker so I reckon O will come soon, Clomid has also caused my CM to dry up too so I'm hoping my order of Preseed comes today. Also I got pains on the right handside yesterday and today had a few tiny pains on the left so I'm hoping that's my ovaries.

Do you normally O brandi what's your story xx


----------



## star_e

Hope you get it soon Angela. What OPKs do u use? 

DH went in for his SA test today. And Monday I go in to pick up my prescription for provera and I think maybe to do a sonogram to make sure I don't have any cycts from the last round of clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck Star e let me know how Monday goes. And welcome Brandi91

I'm on CD12 and still neg on OPK but I'm so adamant that O has either happened or is going to happen today as I've had all the symptoms I use the clearblue digital and I'm sure I'm not registering as Oing on it as I didn't get a positive last month wither but my bloods said I had. I've had the pain iny side hot flushes emotional and I started getting EWCM yesterday so all signs of O I'm just going to do plenty of BDing this weekend and hope for the best I really hope I've not missed my chance already as haven't BD the last 4 nights due to us working bad shifts not seen each other xx


----------



## star_e

Angela those signs are definitely spot on. And now that you know you O even thought it doesn't read positive, you know to trust your own intuition. But I can see how the feeling of uncertainty is present. are you temping?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e have you got any results back yet xx

Well I'm CD13 just done another Opk and the line is the darkest I've seen it so far still not a positive but that must mean something I also took my temp and I know I can't be sure as I've not been tracking properly but it was 96.7 the other day and now it's 97.45 that must also mean O is coming I really hope it is and I've not missed it xx any theories guys or advice would be helpful xx


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies, may I join? This is my first round of Clomid. We started late because I had to get an HSG to ensure my tubes were open, which they are! &#128522; So we started Clomid on cd7 instead of cd5. I'm doing 3 days of Clomid and we will be doing IUI when I get a pos opk. Im cd9 now and going to take my last Clomid tonight. I haven't noticed any side effects but I'm on the low dose. We have been ttc for over a year now and we're not sure what's causing the infertility. My dh also had a SA which showed slightly low motility and some morphology that was off....so that may be the issue but hoping this new route will help us out.


----------



## AngelaALA

Guys I need help the ones on right are from yesterday really faint lines the second to left darker line from this morning then one far right really dark does mean I'm Oing now :shrug:


----------



## LuLu15

The one on the far left looks positive to me! &#128522;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks best get BDing I wasn't going to take one till 9pm tonight leaving 12 hours since my last but I got backache out of nowhere then stomach cramps and bloating so took one just incase and got that right away it's the darkest one I've had so far xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well guys me and DH BD with help from Preseed as Clomid has well not helped with CM, well a while later I thought I would just check on clearblue digital and got my smiley face :happydance: I'm so happy since I didn't get one last month wish me luck for a sticky egg I'm also going to temp aswell see if it rises still then falls to double confirm xx


----------



## AngelaALA

LuLu15 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? This is my first round of Clomid. We started late because I had to get an HSG to ensure my tubes were open, which they are! &#128522; So we started Clomid on cd7 instead of cd5. I'm doing 3 days of Clomid and we will be doing IUI when I get a pos opk. Im cd9 now and going to take my last Clomid tonight. I haven't noticed any side effects but I'm on the low dose. We have been ttc for over a year now and we're not sure what's causing the infertility. My dh also had a SA which showed slightly low motility and some morphology that was off....so that may be the issue but hoping this new route will help us out.[/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome lulu15 FX for you this month I am on second round Clomid 50mg I go for follicle tracking on Thursday but I'm not doing IUI yet they want to try me on clomid only for first three months to see if it works before moving on to other stuff


----------



## LuLu15

AngelaALA said:


> View attachment 931816
> 
> 
> Well guys me and DH BD with help from Preseed as Clomid has well not helped with CM, well a while later I thought I would just check on clearblue digital and got my smiley face :happydance: I'm so happy since I didn't get one last month wish me luck for a sticky egg I'm also going to temp aswell see if it rises still then falls to double confirm xx

Yay!! Go get that egg! Fingers crossed for you! :happydance: 

I do ovulate on my own...or at least the tests say I am going to but I'm not sure what's going on so the doc figured we could try this way this month to see if giving the swimmers a little help getting closer to the egg would do the trick.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX it works hun

I'm the same the doctors ran all the fertility checks and couldn't find anything wrong womb and ovaries all fine but for some reason hormone levels in blood low no explanation DH SC came back a little low but nothing to be concerned about they put it down to unexplained infertility and put me on clomid our first round didn't work I don't think but hoping this round does.

I'm also going to call the doc tomorrow as my follicle tracking is on Thurs but due to getting a positive Opk today I know for a fact Thurs will be too late to check I hope they move it forward xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you! 

I'm nervous about the blood tests if this cycle doesn't work. They want them done on cd2 or cd3. My thyroid was off a bit and so I have been taking Meds for that but the doctor said he doesn't think that my levels would be keeping us from conceiving.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX it works hun I hope it does for you, how long have you TTC, it is hard but being on here and talking to all these guys that are going through the same thing has really helped me alot and also amazing for advice and support too xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks!! It going on 13 months now. I love this board because everyone is so nice and helpful. It helps to calm my nerves to be able to talk about this because I know my dh gets tired of it! Lol I do have a couple friends who listen but I don't see them everyday ya know. How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Hey Star e have you got any results back yet xx
> 
> Well I'm CD13 just done another Opk and the line is the darkest I've seen it so far still not a positive but that must mean something I also took my temp and I know I can't be sure as I've not been tracking properly but it was 96.7 the other day and now it's 97.45 that must also mean O is coming I really hope it is and I've not missed it xx any theories guys or advice would be helpful xx

 I haven't started temping yet. I just bought the book taking charge of your fertility which will explain the process to me. If I read anything insightful. I'll let you know. If you can try to BD EOD since you aren't exactly sure when it will occur (bc last time you O even without a + opk). I wasn't aware that the temperature changes could suggest that O was coming. I thought temping only shows when O has happened. Have you had any changes in cm?

Tomorrow is my appointment so I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. It's so slow moving. I've just been on the back burner. Waiting for cd 35 bc doc likes to wait until then to begin new cycle. So I've literally just been waiting. Then I have the long process of taking meds for 10 days to get AF. Then AF comes. And then clomid and trigger shot and IUI. So at some point there will be lots of things happening.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e I was actually just wondering about you as you had gone quite I hop your okay and keep us posted how are you feeling about it all doing IUI and all that hun.

I know I didn't get a positive last month so I feel more reassured this month now I've got it, I can't really remember when I started with OPKs last month so I reckon I started too late to catch it as Clomid has shortened it. Well my CM ain't good Clomid made it dry up so Preseed has been a godsend but the other day I did get a bit of EWCM on TP when I wiped. 

Apparently from advice I've received temping when you O you should get a dip in temp for for around three days and then it's meant to start increasing if it increases for 10 days straight then it can be a sign of pregnancy if it carries on increasing after 10 days then defo take a hpt. I'm still all new to temping so if you could post your findings about it from the book that would be so much help hun. I'm really just going to monitor it whilst in two week wait see if I get a slight constant increase helps break up the wait.

I've also just downloaded an app on Google app store called myfertilityfriend it's what all these guys have showing up on there posts it monitors everything does analysis of tour results and charts your temp it's a free app so I'm giving it a go.

lulu I'm now in the LTTC phase been TTC since NOV 2013 got BFP in Aug 2015 but MC at 5 wks, that was a natural one too but the only one I've ever had. I'm a long time contraceptive pill user from age of 16 till 30 so I think that has also messed me up too, also being in thirties hasn't helped either but me and DH didn't meet till I was 26 and I wanted everything perfect before trying, if I knew we were going to have this many issues I would of tried sooner xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.

I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Hey Star e I was actually just wondering about you as you had gone quite I hop your okay and keep us posted how are you feeling about it all doing IUI and all that hun.
> 
> I know I didn't get a positive last month so I feel more reassured this month now I've got it, I can't really remember when I started with OPKs last month so I reckon I started too late to catch it as Clomid has shortened it. Well my CM ain't good Clomid made it dry up so Preseed has been a godsend but the other day I did get a bit of EWCM on TP when I wiped.
> 
> Apparently from advice I've received temping when you O you should get a dip in temp for for around three days and then it's meant to start increasing if it increases for 10 days straight then it can be a sign of pregnancy if it carries on increasing after 10 days then defo take a hpt. I'm still all new to temping so if you could post your findings about it from the book that would be so much help hun. I'm really just going to monitor it whilst in two week wait see if I get a slight constant increase helps break up the wait.
> 
> I've also just downloaded an app on Google app store called myfertilityfriend it's what all these guys have showing up on there posts it monitors everything does analysis of tour results and charts your temp it's a free app so I'm giving it a go.
> 
> lulu I'm now in the LTTC phase been TTC since NOV 2013 got BFP in Aug 2015 but MC at 5 wks, that was a natural one too but the only one I've ever had. I'm a long time contraceptive pill user from age of 16 till 30 so I think that has also messed me up too, also being in thirties hasn't helped either but me and DH didn't meet till I was 26 and I wanted everything perfect before trying, if I knew we were going to have this many issues I would of tried sooner xx


I downloaded FF a few weeks ago. For some reason, I thought we had talked about that, but realized I got it confused with another post. FF provides you with so many free lessons. They send you an email everyday with a new lesson and its very helpful. I have not started using it yet as my cycle has not begun, but I have been delighted to be able to get so much useful information. I need to start practicing more though so that I am prepared and not confused when my cycle does start. And yes, basically there is a dip before ovulation and then an increase. If there is an increase for 3 days, then it means you have O. If pregnancy is achieved then the temps should stay high. I will say, I have heard people recommend not to temp after the three days if it will stress you out to much. Some people temp until they have confirmed O, but feel too stressed to be checking afterwards as a temperature dip may indicate no pregnancy. It all just depends on how one reacts to the information. Personally, I think I will continue to test b/c I will eventually find out and I would rather have more information. But I totally get it if that would bother some. Everyone should do what is best for them.


----------



## star_e

thanks for asking about me. lately i have been a bit down. i feel better when things are happening, but its just a long long wait. and im scared too. i mean, im 34 and ideally i would want more than one child, but sometimes, after reading so many stories of the difficulties and knowing that if worse comes to worse, IVF is not really an option for me right now, i just get scared. i really hope IUI works. and of course i will tell all of you about the process in case you decide to do it too. 

today was my appointment, they took bloods again, another progesterone test to make sure i did not ovd. and they gave me a provera prescription which i will take for 10 days. i am waiting for them to call me. they said they will call today and let me know if i ovd. if i did not (which i am confident i did not), then i will pick up my prescripton and start taking it today. once AF comes, i will go in for a u/s on cd 2 or 3 so that they can check for cysts. if no cysts, i will be put on a higher dose of clomid.

i'll let you all know what they say when they call me today.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.
> 
> I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx

oh so follicle tracking has to be on a certain day? they will start tracking my follicles at some point in my cycle too, but i am not familiar with the process. if thursday is too late for you, then that means you won't know if you O? cause you need to do it prior to o, right? and then again after o?

i wish you tons of luck! i am glad the preseed worked for you as well! it definitely helped me. they also say cinnamon is good for cm. so if you can just put it in the things you eat. enjoy the Bding and keep us posted!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e and I really hope you get to start your journey again soon xx I feel like I've started this journey with you so it's really nice to hear from you. I'm the same turning 33 soon and would like more than one so really hoping it works soon.

The follicle tracking is supposed to look at them before you O so can tell you if you have some good full eggs that can be inseminated if you get me, it can also tell you if O will happen and when. But it'll be too late for me I reckon it will be able to tell me that I have Od but that's it won't be able to tell me if my eggs where viable

Well today I've been getting really bad abdominal pains so severe at times it took my breath away so I called non emergency NHS number for advice and they told me to call my doc as there the specialist so call my doc and they say oh well just see how you go and if it gets worse go A&E useless. The pains have calmed down now so I'll leave it for now but at the time I was worried about that OOHS if that's how you spell it where your ovaries are over stimulated. My doc is garbage that I've been transferred to so if no BFP this month I'm going to ask for another Doc as she's rubbish x


----------



## MayesW

never took Clomid myself, but I have a friend who were finding it very hard to get pregnant. I don't really remember for how much time she took Clomid but then later she got pregnant. I guess this should be very seriously be discussed with a doctor. As much as I can remember, she took 100 mg of Clomid. I'm just trying to say that Clomid really does seem to be helpful...


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Star e and I really hope you get to start your journey again soon xx I feel like I've started this journey with you so it's really nice to hear from you. I'm the same turning 33 soon and would like more than one so really hoping it works soon.
> 
> The follicle tracking is supposed to look at them before you O so can tell you if you have some good full eggs that can be inseminated if you get me, it can also tell you if O will happen and when. But it'll be too late for me I reckon it will be able to tell me that I have Od but that's it won't be able to tell me if my eggs where viable
> 
> Well today I've been getting really bad abdominal pains so severe at times it took my breath away so I called non emergency NHS number for advice and they told me to call my doc as there the specialist so call my doc and they say oh well just see how you go and if it gets worse go A&E useless. The pains have calmed down now so I'll leave it for now but at the time I was worried about that OOHS if that's how you spell it where your ovaries are over stimulated. My doc is garbage that I've been transferred to so if no BFP this month I'm going to ask for another Doc as she's rubbish x

so sorry to hear about the abdominal pains. yikes, that sounds very painful. glad it calmed down though. i have heard about many people on clomid getting pretty bad pains; its good that you called in to make sure. better to be safe, for sure. sometimes its necessary to cycle through docs. if you have a bad feeling about one, it is definitely better to move on. do you like the clinic itself? 

btw, i got the call. i did not ovd, which i already knew anyway, so i was not bothered in the least by the news. they gave me the proscription and its like provera, but a bit different. it has to be inserted in the area if you get me and apparently it has less side effects than the provera, which will be good b/c the provera made me irritable. so we shall see. so at least i get to mark something on my calender. today is day 1 of the tablet. after the 10 days of this, AF should come 2-4 days later. i'll keep you updated.

let me know how thrusday goes.


----------



## LuLu15

AngelaALA said:


> Hey Star e I was actually just wondering about you as you had gone quite I hop your okay and keep us posted how are you feeling about it all doing IUI and all that hun.
> 
> I know I didn't get a positive last month so I feel more reassured this month now I've got it, I can't really remember when I started with OPKs last month so I reckon I started too late to catch it as Clomid has shortened it. Well my CM ain't good Clomid made it dry up so Preseed has been a godsend but the other day I did get a bit of EWCM on TP when I wiped.
> 
> Apparently from advice I've received temping when you O you should get a dip in temp for for around three days and then it's meant to start increasing if it increases for 10 days straight then it can be a sign of pregnancy if it carries on increasing after 10 days then defo take a hpt. I'm still all new to temping so if you could post your findings about it from the book that would be so much help hun. I'm really just going to monitor it whilst in two week wait see if I get a slight constant increase helps break up the wait.
> 
> I've also just downloaded an app on Google app store called myfertilityfriend it's what all these guys have showing up on there posts it monitors everything does analysis of tour results and charts your temp it's a free app so I'm giving it a go.
> 
> lulu I'm now in the LTTC phase been TTC since NOV 2013 got BFP in Aug 2015 but MC at 5 wks, that was a natural one too but the only one I've ever had. I'm a long time contraceptive pill user from age of 16 till 30 so I think that has also messed me up too, also being in thirties hasn't helped either but me and DH didn't meet till I was 26 and I wanted everything perfect before trying, if I knew we were going to have this many issues I would of tried sooner xx

I'm about to hit 30 soon and still want one to two more. I didn't think it would be a problem but it has been which is causing me to obsess over it and that really can't be good for ttc anyway. 

I really hope your doctor will listen to you. and I hope you were able to catch the egg this go around. I started taking guaifenisin today because Clomid completely dried me and I have noticed a difference. I think I'm also going to take preseed with me to the next appointment so that if they use lube it is sperm friendly lube and not the stuff that kills them. That happened last month and it made me worry so much.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks best get BDing I wasn't going to take one till 9pm tonight leaving 12 hours since my last but I got backache out of nowhere then stomach cramps and bloating so took one just incase and got that right away it's the darkest one I've had so far xx

angela, i cannot believe i missed all these posts. i just decided to click back a page right now and eyes widened with all the posts. so does this mean you have been receiving positives for a couple of days now?


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? This is my first round of Clomid. We started late because I had to get an HSG to ensure my tubes were open, which they are! &#128522; So we started Clomid on cd7 instead of cd5. I'm doing 3 days of Clomid and we will be doing IUI when I get a pos opk. Im cd9 now and going to take my last Clomid tonight. I haven't noticed any side effects but I'm on the low dose. We have been ttc for over a year now and we're not sure what's causing the infertility. My dh also had a SA which showed slightly low motility and some morphology that was off....so that may be the issue but hoping this new route will help us out.

lulu welcome! sorry i didnt see your post earlier. i will be starting my second round of clomid in a couple of weeks. i dont ovd on my own so i have to take something for a while to induce it and then wait out AF. I will be doing IUI for the first time this cycle. have you done IUI before? do you also get the trigger shot?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well that's good news star e you can now start again and hopefully have better luck this time and O is definitely likely.

Well took Opk digital now says negative but second line still quite dark and cheapie is still quite dark but gone lighter so must be coming out of LH phase so I guess tomorrow or Wednesday I will O or maybe I've already O due to the pain I felt we've BD twice today in the hope to catch it and will BD the next three days too I know it won't be able to tell me if any good follicles or how many but it should tell me if I've Od here's hoping I have so come tomorrow I should start DPO1 and the antagonising TWW will begin again xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> View attachment 931794
> 
> 
> Guys I need help the ones on right are from yesterday really faint lines the second to left darker line from this morning then one far right really dark does mean I'm Oing now :shrug:


i know this is an old post, i just had not seen it until now b/c i randomly decided to click on the previous page, but anyway, for what its worth, i agree with lulu, the one on far left looks positive.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey lulu I know what you mean about stressing out and about Clomid affecting CM as I've had the same problem Preseed has been a godsend this month would definitely use it. Well I hope you also get that sticky egg Fx for you and baby dust 

And star e I got positive opk yesterday evening but now got negative so think it lasted around a day and half which means O is on its way xx


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Thanks!! It going on 13 months now. I love this board because everyone is so nice and helpful. It helps to calm my nerves to be able to talk about this because I know my dh gets tired of it! Lol I do have a couple friends who listen but I don't see them everyday ya know. How long have you guys been trying?


i have absolutely no one to talk to about this except you all, and of course DH. the people around me are not pregnant, and some of them want to be, but they don't have a mate yet. bringing up that im ttc would probably make them more stressed, so im just on my own with it. 

i just started trying last month. im 34 and have always had issues with PCOS, don't ovd, only get AF about 2 times a year. docs put me on clomid right away given my long history with PCOS. 50mg of clomid did not make me ovd. so my FS is going to put me on a higher dose of clomid and we will try IUI.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- yeah I think we may need to be using preseed as well to be just to make sure. I don't have much experience with us and such but I'm sure they can tell if you O'd and can give insight about the O. 

Star- thank you!! This will be my first IUI too and supposedly I do O but nothing has happened over the last year. My docs office told me that when I get an "almost" positive on opk, she actually described it as the line being half the color of the control to call them so I can go in to do an US and possibly the IUI. She did mention a trigger shot but I'm wondering if I should ask for it to better my chances?? I dunno I'm so new to this part of ttc. Have you don't triggers?


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Angela- yeah I think we may need to be using preseed as well to be just to make sure. I don't have much experience with us and such but I'm sure they can tell if you O'd and can give insight about the O.
> 
> Star- thank you!! This will be my first IUI too and supposedly I do O but nothing has happened over the last year. My docs office told me that when I get an "almost" positive on opk, she actually described it as the line being half the color of the control to call them so I can go in to do an US and possibly the IUI. She did mention a trigger shot but I'm wondering if I should ask for it to better my chances?? I dunno I'm so new to this part of ttc. Have you don't triggers?

''

this cycle will be my first with iui and the trigger shot. so i dont know anything about it. but you mentioned bringing preseed to the appointment. i had never thought of that, i mean, i have no idea what type of lube they use. its probably a great idea to bring it. i want to do that too. i dont see why there would be a problem, would there be any reason why they wouldnt use what we bring in? i mean, the last thing we need is to have them use something that kills the swimmers.

i also totally understand you when you say you think about getting pregnant often. for me, being 34, i feel anxious. i hope its realistic to think i can have more than one child. and its such a slow moving process. thats been the biggest realization for me, since i am new to this. the need to have so much patience. fortunately, i am comforted by small things. i just started taking the progesterone pill to induce AF and i felt less frustrated today b/c at least i was doing something, at least i could mark it on my calendar.


----------



## star_e

good luck angela. i bet the day you felt the cramps was O day. i hear that from so many people. that the cramps mean it either came that day or the day after. let us know when you find out. at least we will be hear during your tww. 
fx for you.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e yep I believe I may be DPO1 now in my TWW that pain was awful never felt anything like it before it could be a sign that I produced more than one egg I hope so I'd love twins I'm a twin myself so is mum it's not skipped three generations in our family my doc told me that because of that fact I'm high risk of multiple births on clomid xx

I'm still getting a little bit of pain but only very dull on my right hand side Cm is watery OPK now negative so not taking them anymore now and took temp at 5am this morning and it had dramatically dropped so I'm hoping over next three days it increases which confirms O had happened I'm feeling good guys like positive about this month wish me luck xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- Im really hoping they use the preseed. I should be going by this weekend I will try it out and see what they say. I would hate for that to be the reason we don't conceive ya know! 
My parents had fertility issues and they had my brother and I at 39 and 40. So it is definetely possible ladies! Try not to worry &#128522;.

I'm excited for you star!


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck lulu15 I hope you get your sticky egg xx


----------



## star_e

lulu, thanks so much for the sharing the info about your mom having you and your brother at 39 and 40. those stories are so comforting. i heard a story recently of someone having three children after 35 and i felt very hopeful.

angela: it is so nice to hear your cheery voice about this cycle. i wish you the best of luck and have my fx for you!

afm, i am not feeling well at all. today i have been sad, an unusual sense of sadness. not hopeful or excited, just at low ebb. i had to force myself to go outside and stand in the sun for a bit. its like my body was begging me to give it some sunshine. i have never felt an impulse to stand in the sun like this, ever in my life. i stood in the sun for 20 minutes and it helped. but as soon as i got back indoors i felt sick again. i later just started crying. if my stomach could articulate its feelings, it would have said it felt lost, as if i had fed it something it could not recognize. but i ate a normal diet today. 

then it struck me that all of this is mostly likely the result of the progesterone tablet which i started taking last night. it is different than the provera pill that my obgyn gave me on my last cycle. the obgyn gave me the provera and i swallowed the pill for 10 days, i dont remember how many mg it was though. but the FS gave me a progesterone tablet, she called it prometrium (don't know how to spell it) that i insert vaginally and its 100mg. she gave me this b/c she said it had less side effects. the provera made me moody and irritable, but this makes me feel nauseous and very sad. i would rather be grumpy and irritable than feel the way i am feeling right now--lost at sea + sea sick. 

i hope that my body will get used to it and it wont feel this bad in a few days. otherwise it is going to be very hard for me to get through the next days. i am going to ask to be put on the provera for the next cycle. i really hope this goes away soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

You might not need provera the next cycle star e as you might have your BFP think of it that way. All these pills do mess with your hormones and play havoc with your emotions whilst taking Clomid I would just start crying for no reason happy sad it didn't matter which is completely unlike me. Just think of it as a countdown hun only 9 days to go and hopefully the symptoms will pass after this and if you need to just chat about what's going on with you we're all here with open ears to listen xx I hope you feel better soon hun xx 

And I wish we had sun in England it's either cold and raining or warm and raining there our two seasons lol you stand outside for twenty minutes you'd just be soaked wet through and end up with a cold lol xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you so much Angela! And same to you, I hope you get that BFP very soon! 

Star- Angela is right, all these hormones are just crazy and make us feel so unlike ourselves. Its so great to have each other to talk about how we really feel and know others get it! This has got to be one of the most crazy emotional roller coasters of my life. Take it one day at a time and hopefully that helps to pass the time. &#128522;


----------



## star_e

Thank you both for the support. I really appreciate it! 


I'll take one day at a time and who knows maybe tomorrow will be better. I'll let you know. 

My fingers are crossed for both of you! Good luck and here's to hoping we all get BFPs this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping star e I hope your feeling better today 

Well I'm possibly DPO2 now took another OPK don't know why just did and it's really faint so definitely no more now, yesterday got slight twinges on right side but nothing really major nothing at all like the day before. Took temperature this morning and it's risen day before it dipped to 97.05 and today it's risen to 97.33 so just monitor it see if it continues to be high for the next three days plus got my follicle tracking tomorrow which should also confirm O has occurred. Me and Dh using Preseed throughout BD for the two days leading up to O, twice on O day and then the day after O so I've done all I can and given myself the best chance possible so just playing the dreaded TWW stage now. I hate this stage as there is nothing you can do but wait atleast the stage before you can prep organise your doing something but in this stage your just over analyzing every possible symptom your having hoping it's a good sign. Well FX for me that I may get my happy ending to my 2 and half years of TTC xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- hope you are feeling better today!! 

Angela- I'm excited for you!! It sounds like you guys did all you can for this cycle! Look forward to your update tomorrow on your follicle tracking. 

I'm sitting over here peeing on sticks trying to decide if they are at the "halfway" point that they want them to be. I work tomorrow and if they are there today I can't go for IUI tomorrow. Will you guys look at the 2 I took? They are both with fmu and at the 5 min mark. I might call to see if they can get me in today just to look....not sure if they do stuff like that though.


----------



## LuLu15

Here are my opks, 2 different tests...almost halfway? Tomorrow may be completely half way? Lol I'm not sure ugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu it looks like O is on its way I always get faint lines showing up prior to O I got the other day then next day I got O I would do another tonight the one tomorrow morning good luck xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks Angela! I just got my package of ic opks! I won't feel so bad testing a lot more now lol! It almost hurts every time I use an expensive one and get a negative haha! Will update with my tests &#128522;. 

Have you decided which day you are going to start testing? Or do you wait for after af is late?


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck hun FX you get your sticky egg

I've decided I'm not going to test till 12th my AF is due between 12th and 16th I've got cheap 6 day early hpts and a 4 day early one so if by 12th AF is a no show then I'll do one as something must show up by then.

Well today I've still had very slight cramping nothing major only very slight and also had TMI diarrhea not loads but had that yesterday aswell a bit of an upset tummy so not sure what that's about at all if I'm honest.

Due to the pains me and Dh are going to BD tonight feel sorry for him as I told him he could have a break tonight as he said he's tired out lol oh well put up and shut up hubby for one more night some men would kill for this much BD lol xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Here's hoping star e I hope your feeling better today
> 
> Well I'm possibly DPO2 now took another OPK don't know why just did and it's really faint so definitely no more now, yesterday got slight twinges on right side but nothing really major nothing at all like the day before. Took temperature this morning and it's risen day before it dipped to 97.05 and today it's risen to 97.33 so just monitor it see if it continues to be high for the next three days plus got my follicle tracking tomorrow which should also confirm O has occurred. Me and Dh using Preseed throughout BD for the two days leading up to O, twice on O day and then the day after O so I've done all I can and given myself the best chance possible so just playing the dreaded TWW stage now. I hate this stage as there is nothing you can do but wait atleast the stage before you can prep organise your doing something but in this stage your just over analyzing every possible symptom your having hoping it's a good sign. Well FX for me that I may get my happy ending to my 2 and half years of TTC xx

angela, all of that sounds very good. it sounds like you did do as much as you could. great job with the BDing. awesome that you got two in on O day. good for you. you have certainly given yourself the best chance and deserve this. FX for you!!!! tell us about your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## star_e

lulu, the test looks like O is coming soon. i remember you said you are doing IUI, but, do they follicle track? i am curious b/c opks don't even work for me at all. they show up positive for way too long. so i would not ever know if i was ovulating unless i was looking at secondary fertility signs as even my cm is dry b/c of the clomid.

keep us updated, fx for you.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- i sometimes try to wait for af but other times I've tested so early lol. I'm excited to see when you do test. My dh is the same way, I have to make sure and tell him otherwise it might not happen. One more night won't hurt! Lol 

Star- so it seems like they usually don't do follicle tracking unless you call and ask (I had to pay out of pocket because of insurance). I went today and I had 3 follicles, 2 on the right at 10 and I think 12 or 13 and one on the left at 14. She wants me to go back Friday because it seems like I will O this weekend sometime and they only do early morning appointments on weekends. If they are bigger she may just give me the trigger and I go Saturday but I'm gunna ask if I can go Sunday as I've heard there's a better chance if they do the IUI 36-48 hrs post trigger. 
I would call your doc and let them know opk doesn't work because that was the first thing the nurse asked, "did you get a surge on an opk"


----------



## robinsonmom

can I join, just finished last clomid pill just waiting for o now. I don't use opks but I do temp


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Robinsonmom of course you can a new Clomid buddy xx tell us your story is this your first round xx

Lulu all sounds FX for you really hope it's your month this month xx

Star e how are you feeling today have the emotions calmed down hope your well xx

Well I'm DPO3 couldn't BD last night as DHs gramps is very ill in hospital so we had to rush over last night which killed the mood both of us didn't feel up to it when we got home but I'm hoping that we have done enough now got a dip in temp two days ago then last two days it has steadily increased just see if it keeps increasing and stays high till I can test on 12th and doesn't dip xx go for my follicle tracking today so that should confirm O but won't tell me anymore if I had some food follicles as it's too late for that now so just hope and pray they where xx I'll keep you guys posted about how I get on xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu meant all sounds good and also meant good follicles not food follicles dam you predictive text lol xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx

Angela what amazing news! Three eggs! It's no wonder you had that pain that took your breath away. All worth it if it works out! And you did not up the dose of clomid right? It was the same dose? My fx for you! I can imagine the next 9 days will seem long but at least you are not waiting with little hope. There seems to be a great chance! Good luck. 

Welcome Robinson! Tell us your story. 

Lulu can you pick the day of the trigger shot? I will definitely tell them about opk when I see them next. After I finish progesterone I have to wait a few days for AF to start. So it's a very long wait. Will be more exciting once I actually start taking the clomid. The progesterone 10'day thing is very boring. Thanks for the tip of iui witching 36-48 of trigger. I'll remember that when its my time. 

Afm, yesterday was better but still sad. I didn't feel nauseous but I did feel sad. Same thing today. Sad but no nausea. It seems to get way worse in the evening. Mornings are okay. But evenings I can feel it strongly. I just feel off. But it's definitely better.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- 3 eggs that is fantastic!!! Can't wait for you to test either!! Triplets would be a lot of work but so fun! I'm hoping I get 2-3 eggs too. 

Robin- welcome!! 

I'm also waiting to O. I use opks because they need me to be able to tell them when I'm almost O'ing to do IUI. But I'm going back tomorrow for another follicle check and may just get a trigger. Good luck!!


----------



## robinsonmom

yes this is my first round, been ttcing ntnp 3 years now. have an dd that's 8 from a previous marriage, my dh has 3 kids. After several obs and blood test I came back with unexplained infertility. I have no imbalances but I don't o on my own ever since my mic 3 yes ago. I had 28 day cycles now I can go a year without AF. Decided to get aggressive this year, wish me luck.


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck robin!! Do you know about when you are supposed to O?


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Robin and Lulu I hope O comes soon for you.

Star e glad you feel a bit better xx

Well I've not really got anything to update really today went out with friends last night maybe my last night out for 9 months hopefully xx I've had slight twinges and a bit of backache but nothing big if I'm honest my temp has risen again just hope it keeps high till I can test on 12th 8 days to go xx I would love twins but my god not triplets I'd die xx I just hope one has been a sticky egg and hope my long 2 and half years of TTC is finally over xx


----------



## LuLu15

star_e said:


> AngelaALA said:
> 
> 
> Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx
> 
> Angela what amazing news! Three eggs! It's no wonder you had that pain that took your breath away. All worth it if it works out! And you did not up the dose of clomid right? It was the same dose? My fx for you! I can imagine the next 9 days will seem long but at least you are not waiting with little hope. There seems to be a great chance! Good luck.
> 
> Welcome Robinson! Tell us your story.
> 
> Lulu can you pick the day of the trigger shot? I will definitely tell them about opk when I see them next. After I finish progesterone I have to wait a few days for AF to start. So it's a very long wait. Will be more exciting once I actually start taking the clomid. The progesterone 10'day thing is very boring. Thanks for the tip of iui witching 36-48 of trigger. I'll remember that when its my time.
> 
> Afm, yesterday was better but still sad. I didn't feel nauseous but I did feel sad. Same thing today. Sad but no nausea. It seems to get way worse in the evening. Mornings are okay. But evenings I can feel it strongly. I just feel off. But it's definitely better.Click to expand...


Star- I'm not sure if I can pick when to trigger...I think the follicles need to be big enough otherwise they won't be good. But I'm really hoping today they are big enough to trigger! I'm also so glad you are feeling a bit better! Try to keep yourself busy...that usually helps to keep my mind off things. 

My appt is at 2:15 today for the follicle check and I will update them...my opks still aren't positive so we'll see.


----------



## LuLu15

Got done with my appointment. Turns out I have 3 follicles on the right and 1 on the left. They didn't grow as much as they hoped. The doc came in and said to keep doing the opks through the weekend and keep bd'ing just in case but he doesn't think I'll O this weekend. He thinks the Clomid made me O later than usual. The one on the left is at 15 and the other 3 are around 13 I think. So I have another appointment on Monday to check them again and hopefully we can trigger Monday. I need to buy more opks now lol just playing the waiting game.


----------



## star_e

Robin sorry to hear about the mc I wish you the best of luck this cycle! 

Lulu hope u O soon. It's sounds like the follicles are def on the way to getting bigger. Good luck with the appointment on wed! Good thing too that you have been BDing just in case! Do you temp? Sorry if I'm be already asked u. I don't don't remember. 

Angela. So great that the temp is rising! Fx crossed or u! What a joy of its twins. I would love twins!

AFM I'm better today. Thank goodness. I think my body has finally adjusted to it. It was a shock at first and now it seems to be normal. Went out for a fun dinner tonight. So that was good.


----------



## cowgirl21

Trying to catch up from my absence. You ladies are a great support group. I have no one to even talk to about this stuff, no one gets it...
My provera round finally produced af. I was getting worried, but it was like 4/5 days after the last pill. This round of Clomid I'm on CD 3-7. 
I can't even remember when Dr advised to bd. Not sure if this is even a waste of time as dh decided to have a giant fight with me (I think the hormones are in the air and he reacts way awful). 
Fingers crossed for all!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi cowgirl the best way to predict O is with OPKS if you ain't got PCOS and temp do you temp at all. Well I'm possibly DPO5 not really got any symptoms I'm still getting slight backache and cramps but nothing really major if I recall though when I had my MC I didn't really get any symptoms I think a few days before I got my BFP my boobs felt huge and heavy and my stomach bloated out but apart from that nothing. Not long till I can test 8 days to go, still temping it's still high but dipped slightly today saying that I have had restless sleep and in the end took temp half hour early as had to get up xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu all sounds good though a possibility of four eggs there that's really good FX for you xx


----------



## cowgirl21

Hi Angela, 
I do have Pcos and my Dr had advised me to save my money bc Pcos messes up the hormones and the results are voided. I'm not sure if Clomid helps with that or not. I don't temp bc our bedroom only had a space heater and terrible insulation. Plus ds
still doesn't sleep well so I never get any true rest. 

When I was on Clomid for ds, we bd.ed every day for over two weeks. I figured I would be a late o'er and I was. But this time Dr switched me from CD 5-9 to 3-7


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right cowgirl well I hope you get that sticky egg do you get O symptoms xx I hope it works for you xx babydust all round what CD are you hun xx


----------



## 2ducks

Hi girls! I have been anxiously waiting my opportunity to jump on this thread. Long story short. I stopped BCP last may to get preggo, 10 months later no period. I was recently diagnosed with PCOS, my doc says being on BCP for 13+ years masked the symptoms. I am doing a pack of hormonal BCP started yesterday to induce a withdrawal bleed and then I will start Clomid on day 5! I was initially going to do a progesterone withdrawal but the doc said she wanted me to have the estrogen in the pill so I could have a stronger bleed. In a little less than four weeks I will be starting Clomid. I am going to focus the next four weeks on doing yoga, eating healthy and re-starting acupuncture. I am going to start temping again once my withdrawal bleed starts, I took a break because I found temping with no ovulation and no period for months at a time too depressing. I also got connected with a massage therapist who does fertility massage which I can get covered by my health insurance with a co-pay. I am currently working with an OBGYN, she has been great. I know that many people recommend seeing a fertility doc with clomid but my health insurance will not cover fertility treatment with a specialist so I want to do what I can with my OBGYN. 


What I would like to know is there anything I should do to prepare myself for taking clomid? Anything that you wish you had known before taking it? Does Clomid really mess up OPKs?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi 2ducks welcome and FX Clomid works for you and you get a BFP. I took Clomid at night before bed that way you sleep through most of the site effects plus the side effects only last for as long as your taking it so after finishing you last pill the side effects should go I got hot flushes and became emotional just teary over nothing at all. Also alot of women who suffer from PCOS say don't bother doing OPKS because they can be false positives and best way is know your body look out for symptoms like change in CM and temp.

Are they sending you for any tests too to track your ovulation xx


----------



## 2ducks

Angela, Thanks for the info! I am getting a 21 day progesterone blood test to confirm ovulation. I talked about doing an u/s with my OBGYN. She said that it tells the same thing as a blood test only it is a lot cheaper, I am all for cheaper. I am going to an OBGYN office that is 45 minutes from my house because the only OBGYN in my area is a dude in his 60s and I prefer female providers. I don't want to go back in to her unless absolutely necessary. I am going to do my blood draw at my PCP so I don't have to drive 45 minutes and wait for an hour at the hospital lab. If I have to get higher dosages of clomid I will insist on a u/s so I can actually see what is going on. Thanks for the advice on taking it at night. Since I already have a bunch of OPKs I will still use them but definitely not rely on them. Did you find that clomid dried up your CM?


----------



## AngelaALA

OMG yes Preseed has been my godsend this month without it we couldn't have BD some people also rave about mucinex too which makes you produce more CM yourself I'm thinking even though Preseed was great this month if not successful I'll look at mucinex next month.

Also I did bloods first month which showed I had Od but Clomid shortened my cycle to only 26 days so by time I started OPKS and BD it was already too late. Due to that this month I started temping and also started OPKS as soon as AF went I don't suffer from PCOS. 

Some people find Clomid can cause your cycle to shorten or lengthen with some saying they didn't O till CD21-23. Bloods do show increase in progesterone so can tell if Od which is good so that will help xx. Goodluck hun let us know how your getting on. Clomid this month made me suffer from slight overhyperstimulation of ovaries and I've released three eggs so I'm hoping I'm lucky and I get my sticky egg x


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I don't temp, my schedule is all over the place and I would never wake at the same time to take my temp. I thought of trying but just not sure if I'd get good temps. 
My opks are getting darker though...I think I'll get my positive tomorrow or tonight. I'm hoping its tomorrow because then I have my appointment at 8:15 on Monday and we can do the IUI then. This time sensitive stuff is crazy. 

Hi 2ducks welcome!! I've heard great things about acupuncture! And I understand about staying with your obgyn, the fertility stuff gets so expensive. I never thought an ultrasound would cost so much. Fx for you during the next few weeks! 

Thanks Angela, I'm hoping the 4 follicle release so that we have a better chance! Headed to the store now to get more opks lol. I think I'll use a digital because the lines are almost positive.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's what I did Lulu wen lines got dark I used digital as they're too expensive to use all the time xx Ooohhh sounds like it's not far till your TWW, I apparently dropped three eggs with one follicle being more dominant than the others but four my god you not nervous about multiple births I'd be happy with just one, I'd also love twins but my god no more than that triplets or quadruplets no thanks I'd cry and not happy tears lol xx


----------



## cowgirl21

I've seen it before where drss don't recommend the digital ones bc you won't be able to see the slight changes if they are detecting a surge...sort of like the pregnancy tests when you have slightly less hcg than what the sensitivity of the test is.

I didn't use preseed or mucinex or anything to help with cm with ds. 

I have no idea when I o,ed with ds pregnancy because it seemed like I had crazy pains in my ovaries all the time. 
I do seem like I'm pretty in tune to what my body is feeling though. Sadly, bc ds was breech I had a csect and still have no feeling around the area of my incision, which sucks but whatever, I'm happy he is here


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX you get that baby sister or brother for DS, I'm trying for my first have been since Nov 2013 so I would kill for a pregnancy scar or stretch marks my baby war wounds as I call them it's all I seem to think about lately can't even really concentrate in work anymore especially since starting Clomid in Jan, just really hope it works I feel happy that I know my body is reacting well to Clomid as I dropped three eggs this month and I've got another 4 months on Clomid before I have to think about IVF so I'm hopeful xx


----------



## LuLu15

I think I would cry if all 4 were fertilized lol but after trying for so long and seeing so many bfn it just seems surreal to me to even be pregnant. It's weird...but twins would be fun...they warned me about multiples so the larger numbers make me nervous lol. 

My dr told me not to rely on the digital one too because they work differently so I have some ic's and I got the digital one that shows the blinking face and solid but even with them getting darker I didn't get a blinking face it was just a circle...so who knows what's going on with my body ugh. The digital just helps ease my mind lol, but they are so expensive. We'll just bd and hope we catch it on Monday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sounds like a plan lulu sounds like your doing as much as you can FX and baby dust for you xx hope it works I like the cheapies as they start going darker which means I can see when O is coming xx


----------



## star_e

pcos can definitely mess up opks. though i have heard of opks working for some women with pcos. i have pcos and opks did not work for me. they read positive for two weeks. 

in terms of clomid, like angela said, taking it at night can help minimize side effects. personally, i did not have any side effects with clomid. though i really have had them with prometrium, which is progesterone that i insert vaginally to induce AF. fortunately, the side effects from that were only severe the first two days, the effects have finally subsided.

preseed is a life savior. i could not have BDed as much as I did during the first cycle without it. its amazing. to help increase cm, you can try adding cinnamon to your tea or morning breakfast. it is said to help with that. also, mucinex or robitussin, but only if they ONLY have one ingredient - the guaifessin ingredient. 

afm, no news. last day of prometrium will be on wed, then i have to wait for AF. last time when i took provera, i started my period two days later. hopefully it will be similiar with this. i get excited logging stuff on my calendar. so i log the days i take the prometrium. i just like doing things. it makes it more fun to have things to do.

angela, fx for you and twins! what a joy that would be :)

good luck to everyone on this cycle!


----------



## star_e

lulu when do you find out if the 4 follies fertilized?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well FX you get that baby sister or brother for DS, I'm trying for my first have been since Nov 2013 so I would kill for a pregnancy scar or stretch marks my baby war wounds as I call them it's all I seem to think about lately can't even really concentrate in work anymore especially since starting Clomid in Jan, just really hope it works I feel happy that I know my body is reacting well to Clomid as I dropped three eggs this month and I've got another 4 months on Clomid before I have to think about IVF so I'm hopeful xx

angela, i hear you on not being able to concentrate. its difficult, especially when the cycle starts moving and there is more to get excited about. good luck and glad to hear you are not experiencing too much discomfort with symptoms. i have heard many people say they got their BFPs and had no symptoms at all. gluck.


----------



## star_e

2ducks said:


> Hi girls! I have been anxiously waiting my opportunity to jump on this thread. Long story short. I stopped BCP last may to get preggo, 10 months later no period. I was recently diagnosed with PCOS, my doc says being on BCP for 13+ years masked the symptoms. I am doing a pack of hormonal BCP started yesterday to induce a withdrawal bleed and then I will start Clomid on day 5! I was initially going to do a progesterone withdrawal but the doc said she wanted me to have the estrogen in the pill so I could have a stronger bleed. In a little less than four weeks I will be starting Clomid. I am going to focus the next four weeks on doing yoga, eating healthy and re-starting acupuncture. I am going to start temping again once my withdrawal bleed starts, I took a break because I found temping with no ovulation and no period for months at a time too depressing. I also got connected with a massage therapist who does fertility massage which I can get covered by my health insurance with a co-pay. I am currently working with an OBGYN, she has been great. I know that many people recommend seeing a fertility doc with clomid but my health insurance will not cover fertility treatment with a specialist so I want to do what I can with my OBGYN.
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is there anything I should do to prepare myself for taking clomid? Anything that you wish you had known before taking it? Does Clomid really mess up OPKs?


2ducks, the one thing id recommend if you have to do clomid for a second round, make sure that your obgyn checks to see if you have developed any cysts before putting you on clomid again. i will start my second cycle of clomid in a few weeks and my doc is going to do that. and even before i moved to see an FS, my obgyn said she was going to send me off to get a us to make sure that no cycst were present.

hopefully, you will get the BFP this round though!


----------



## robinsonmom

Not sure when Ill on while on the clomid. Hoping for cd14-16


----------



## star_e

robinsonmom said:


> Not sure when Ill on while on the clomid. Hoping for cd14-16

What day are you on right now? Have you already started taking clomid?


----------



## cowgirl21

Angela, yes believe me, I understand. Hub and I held off two years on marriage bc we wanted a family immediately. I quit my job right after getting married back in 2008. (Though we were really ntnp before but figured the really trying would produce a big family, nope..) so after 3.5 years or so we went for help. After a long time God blessed us with ds. I ALWAYS had and have such anger in my heart bc of infertility. So many people having kids and not even wanting them. Ds has blessed us but at the same time is a VERY difficult child (& I'm not just saying it, ...) but we always have had it in our plan for at least two close in age. Ds will be four in a couple of months so that obviously had gone out the door bc God has not answered our prayers. Ever since Dr cleared us for bd after ds, we were ntnp but went to straight trying after he was a year. It's completely not easy, never is for us. 
God has put being a mother into each of our hearts, that's why we are all here. It's so hard to swallow being challenged with fertility but I'm glad that we can share support in groups like these. So here's to all of us, that God may answer our prayers and quickly!!!   


So continuing with me, I am only on CD 2 & really hadn't had any red blood period since Oct 30. && wow it is like constant cramps!! Ouchhh


----------



## cowgirl21

2 ducks are you in USA? (Mobile doesn't say) our health insurance seems so different than those in the UK with the nhs. I know I didn't have the cash to go to a fs since insurance wouldn't cover fertility Dr or treatments. (Which is completely absurd in my.mind)


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I really thought I'd get a pos opk today but it's still negative. I had some cramps yesterday so I was thinking I was getting ready for O but maybe it's just the follies growing. I'm thinking if they are big enough we will trigger tomorrow and then I'm not sure how the fertility doc tests for pregnancy. Not sure if he does bloods or just has me poas and then follows up with bloods? Or US since there is a higher risk of multiples? Not sure, I guess I could ask that tomorrow lol. 

I agree cowgirl, the cost of fertility tx is rediculous! My doc was able to send my HSG to insurance but the US and Clomid I've had to pay for and the IUI we'll have to pay for as well.


----------



## robinsonmom

Cowgirl we have very similar stories! Been ttc ntnp for 3 years quit my job a few months after marriage to relieve stress.. Thought that was the problem. Just recently went for help and just finished my first round of clomid 100mg. I am on cd 9 and waiting to Ovulate.


----------



## AngelaALA

I am one of the fortunate ones I live in England and am getting all my treatment on the national health service I'll be stuck without it definitely xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- it's so nice that they cover it over there. I'm not sure how many months we can afford the treatment, and I'm pretty sure it would hit us hard if we had to do ivf. 

But I did get a flashing smiley this afternoon finally!! Hopefully tomorrow it will be positive.


----------



## cowgirl21

robinsonmom said:


> Cowgirl we have very similar stories! Been ttc ntnp for 3 years quit my job a few months after marriage to relieve stress.. Thought that was the problem. Just recently went for help and just finished my first round of clomid 100mg. I am on cd 9 and waiting to Ovulate.

Absolutely, I hope this is your month! 

Robinson,,I live near a town with that name!


----------



## cowgirl21

How much was iui? I'm cringing thinking of having to pay those ones. Thankfully Clomid Has a genetic and it is only like five bucks


----------



## LuLu15

IUI will be $480ish with ultrasound. Without ultrasound its around $200. It doesn't make sense to me to not have the US and make sure it's a good timing. But what surprised me was follicle checks are $200 too so those are not included in the "IUI with US" oh and then the trigger shot is another cost too lol. Same with Sperm analysis for hubby.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Angela- it's so nice that they cover it over there. I'm not sure how many months we can afford the treatment, and I'm pretty sure it would hit us hard if we had to do ivf.
> 
> But I did get a flashing smiley this afternoon finally!! Hopefully tomorrow it will be positive.


Yea! That's good news. Let us know how the trigger shot goes. Gluck


----------



## star_e

Robin - just curious if you ever took 50mg of clomid. Saw u mentioned that u just took your first round at 100. Was it bc u did not ovd with 50? I'll be starting my first round of clomid 100 bc last cycle the 50 did not make me ovd. I'm hoping the 100 does. I know there are many women w pcos that end up with BFPs. But sometimes I wonder, even w medication to induce the period, if it's harder for women who menstruated less before the medication to ovd. Hopefully not bc I only get it twice a year. Sometimes only once. And it's weird too bc my bloodwork shows normal hormones. I'm very curious to see if clomid works this cycle. 

Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## star_e

Angela any updates? Hope u r doing well. 

Afm nothing new. Side effects of prometrium net I'll there but totally manageable. Thank goodness. Just three more days of it.


----------



## AngelaALA

No updates really star e I'm around DPO6 on CD21 been getting bloating, backache and cramping quite a bit everyday in fact since CD13 when I got my positive OPK but these symptoms are symptoms I get every month prior to AF arriving so I can't judge only difference is I normally get tender boobs before AF but not got that this time I'm going to start testing on 11th it may be too early as AF is due between 12th & 16th but I've got the 6 day early hpts so hopefully they might show something we shall see. I'm not sure how I'm feeling now though if I'm honest I don't feel hopeful or like I am but that could be down to my low mood due to DHs gramps passing away the other day, I'm hoping I do get a BFP as the whole family could do with some good news xx

Only three days to go my god that's gone quick well feels quick to me and then hopefully start this crazy train again are you excited about the IUI and all that how do you feel about it all xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- I'm so sorry to hear about your DHs gramps! 
4 more days till you test, not too far away! Fx for you!! 

Star- yay only 3 more days for you! Are you getting excited? 

Afm just had another appointment, they found 1 good sized follicle and then kinda stopped looking lol then we did the trigger and we will go in for the IUI in the afternoon tomorrow and do timed bd tonight. I am not to test for 2 weeks... TWO WEEKS!!! I told the nurse how hard that is going to be. But she said seeing the positive from the Trigger shot and then it going negative can be really hard. So...almost in the tww.


----------



## AngelaALA

Not long to go lulu this TWW is a killer I'm hating it already I'm possibly DPO7 should really wait another week but I'm going to test on DPO11 and just see but I'm not hopeful that it will say BFP as think it may still be too soon but we shall see, one good follicle that's great news atleast you know you have a good egg hun FX for you, you will have to keep us all update with any signs and symptoms xx babydust to you I hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## 2ducks

Thanks for all the great info ladies! I will definitely ask my OBGYN about an u/s to check for cysts, I didn't know that could happen. I hope that OPKs will work for me, I bought a small package of ICs and I have a few left over from my last big package but I definitely wont buy any more until I actually know if they are working. 

Star- I also am very excited to start logging things on my chart again. I had so much hope when I added FF to my phone, it was so exciting to see my chart evolve every day but after 65 days of no ovulation and no positive OPK I really needed a break. 

When everyone had their first round of clomid was it more common to get a 21 day u/s or blood draw? My OB is suggesting a blood draw because it gives the same info.


----------



## Siobhan27

Hi everyone!
I am new here and really wanted to connect with some other ladies going through the same thing I am. Last month I started Clomid for the first time. I took it from day 5-9 on 50mg, but that didn't work so them they upped my dose right away to 100mg and so I took it from day 11-15 and that seemed to trigger something. But then I got a phone call from the clinic saying that my progesterone levels were too low and that I needed to have the HCG shot, or the trigger shot. After that I did ovulate properly and I thought after that shot that I would for sure get pregnant, but sadly it didn't happen and AF came.

So here I am on cycle #2 and on my second round of Clomid. Does anyone have any advice or success stories from your second round? I really want this time to work.

Thanks!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi siobhan welcome nice to hear your story and Goodluck hun FX that you get your BFP very soon xx on here at the mo we are all going through fertility treatment but some of us are now in our TWW so may have some positive stories soon. Statistics show that your more likely to fall pregnant on your second to third go of Clomid so FX crossed for you, I'm on second month of Clomid currently in TWW on possibly DPO8 I didn't have luck on first month I'm on 50mg taken CD2-6 it also messed my cycle up last month shortened it to 26days but this month cycle seems to be going back to CD30 and had follicle tracking which showed three good sized follicles that had burst so three good eggs Im hoping atleast one of them has stuck and I get my BFP this month but we shall see I'm testing on 11th it maybe too soon but I can't hold out much longer it's killing me xx

2ducks on my first round of Clomid I had CD21 bloods which can tell you that you have definitely ovulated they are really accurate so they can reassure you that you have Actually O, the second month I did follicle tracking which is the U/S this is better than bloods as this actually shows how many follicles you have of good size meaning good mature eggs and when you may O or if you have already Od but I believe it is more expensive than bloods xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I stupidly did a hpts which obviously came back as BFN don't know why I did it as Implantation has more than likely not even happened yet it's far too soon to tell. The things is I just don't feel positive about it this month I don't know why I just don't which is weird maybe it's because I'm LTTC and constantly feeling hopeful misinterpreting symptoms as being pregnant each month then getting BFN has took its toll and now I don't get my hopes up, IDK I'm defo holding out now till 11th and if still BFN then I'll wait to see if AF shows its ugly head and if it doesn't by 17th then I'll test again. I really hope I'm wrong though and I do get a BFP xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> No updates really star e I'm around DPO6 on CD21 been getting bloating, backache and cramping quite a bit everyday in fact since CD13 when I got my positive OPK but these symptoms are symptoms I get every month prior to AF arriving so I can't judge only difference is I normally get tender boobs before AF but not got that this time I'm going to start testing on 11th it may be too early as AF is due between 12th & 16th but I've got the 6 day early hpts so hopefully they might show something we shall see. I'm not sure how I'm feeling now though if I'm honest I don't feel hopeful or like I am but that could be down to my low mood due to DHs gramps passing away the other day, I'm hoping I do get a BFP as the whole family could do with some good news xx
> 
> Only three days to go my god that's gone quick well feels quick to me and then hopefully start this crazy train again are you excited about the IUI and all that how do you feel about it all xx


Angela, i am very sorry hear about your DH's gramps passing away. that is really hard. sending you warm wishes to get through it.

i understand having moods that go up and down with all this. its only natural b/c the wait is so long. if the wait was not that long then maybe it would be easier to stay positive but time really sets in. a day can feel like forever and the mind sometimes decides on its own what it will focus on. 

i think its totally fine to allow yourself to feel down, just try not to be stressed. stress is the worst and can work against the ttc process. so just be comforting to yourself and hopefully your mood will pick up.

i had been horrible down because of the prometrium and then the side effects went away. lately i have been just super busy, especially yesterday. the prometrium has really made my skin break out and normally i get cortisone injections to rid myself of them and had scheduled an appointment to do just that. but then at like 1am b/c i can never fall asleep i realized maybe thats not a good idea since im ttc. of course i researched it and found out its not a good idea so i spent the next while debating on whether to go to my appointment at all. decided to go and ask for a ttc/pregnancy safe topical gel. so he gave me two things, one for spot treatment and one for prevention and they are both class b on the pregnancy drug category. so i think that should be okay. i'll probably only use the spot treatment one for now until i do more research on the preventive one b/c that on would require me to apply everyday and i dont want the stress of having to worry about it.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Angela- I'm so sorry to hear about your DHs gramps!
> 4 more days till you test, not too far away! Fx for you!!
> 
> Star- yay only 3 more days for you! Are you getting excited?
> 
> Afm just had another appointment, they found 1 good sized follicle and then kinda stopped looking lol then we did the trigger and we will go in for the IUI in the afternoon tomorrow and do timed bd tonight. I am not to test for 2 weeks... TWO WEEKS!!! I told the nurse how hard that is going to be. But she said seeing the positive from the Trigger shot and then it going negative can be really hard. So...almost in the tww.

lulu, so today is the big day. good luck with the trigger!!!!! very exciting. so do they tell you to do BDing after the IUI as well? I think it was you who told me that you and DH do the BDing just to make sure and that sounds like an excellent plan. are you bringing the preseed to the appointment? did you ask them about it?


----------



## star_e

2ducks said:


> Thanks for all the great info ladies! I will definitely ask my OBGYN about an u/s to check for cysts, I didn't know that could happen. I hope that OPKs will work for me, I bought a small package of ICs and I have a few left over from my last big package but I definitely wont buy any more until I actually know if they are working.
> 
> Star- I also am very excited to start logging things on my chart again. I had so much hope when I added FF to my phone, it was so exciting to see my chart evolve every day but after 65 days of no ovulation and no positive OPK I really needed a break.
> 
> When everyone had their first round of clomid was it more common to get a 21 day u/s or blood draw? My OB is suggesting a blood draw because it gives the same info.

2ducks that is a smart plan. i made the mistake of buying the expensive clear blue ones and wasted two packs of them trying to figure it all out. after all that waste I realized they just dont work for me at all. 

the other thing i would suggest is if you determine that opks work for you and have trouble reading the IC, you could use a digi to just confirm the reading if you think the IC is positive, but you dont know. if you do that you could pee in a cup and stick both sticks in the cup. that way you can do a test to see what one says and compare it to the other. i think the digi ones are super sensitive and in a way that may or may not be good. it will all depend on whether or not opks work for you. the first run with them might be frustrating, but i hope that they do work for you.


----------



## star_e

2ducks said:


> Thanks for all the great info ladies! I will definitely ask my OBGYN about an u/s to check for cysts, I didn't know that could happen. I hope that OPKs will work for me, I bought a small package of ICs and I have a few left over from my last big package but I definitely wont buy any more until I actually know if they are working.
> 
> Star- I also am very excited to start logging things on my chart again. I had so much hope when I added FF to my phone, it was so exciting to see my chart evolve every day but after 65 days of no ovulation and no positive OPK I really needed a break.
> 
> When everyone had their first round of clomid was it more common to get a 21 day u/s or blood draw? My OB is suggesting a blood draw because it gives the same info.


as for cd21 my obgyn had my bloods drawn. this cycle im with an FS so i dont know what she will do. im still waiting for AF to come.


----------



## star_e

Siobhan27 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new here and really wanted to connect with some other ladies going through the same thing I am. Last month I started Clomid for the first time. I took it from day 5-9 on 50mg, but that didn't work so them they upped my dose right away to 100mg and so I took it from day 11-15 and that seemed to trigger something. But then I got a phone call from the clinic saying that my progesterone levels were too low and that I needed to have the HCG shot, or the trigger shot. After that I did ovulate properly and I thought after that shot that I would for sure get pregnant, but sadly it didn't happen and AF came.
> 
> So here I am on cycle #2 and on my second round of Clomid. Does anyone have any advice or success stories from your second round? I really want this time to work.
> 
> Thanks!


welcome sio!

i will start my second round of clomid, hopefully in like 10 days or so. we shall see. my first round of clomid 50 mg did not make me ovd. so this round they will up me to 100 and do the trigger shot. so i cannot personally tell you about a success story, though there are many out there! it can very well work on the second or third time. its all individual. fx for you !

how many follies did you have on the last round? were they monitoring the sizes as well?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well I stupidly did a hpts which obviously came back as BFN don't know why I did it as Implantation has more than likely not even happened yet it's far too soon to tell. The things is I just don't feel positive about it this month I don't know why I just don't which is weird maybe it's because I'm LTTC and constantly feeling hopeful misinterpreting symptoms as being pregnant each month then getting BFN has took its toll and now I don't get my hopes up, IDK I'm defo holding out now till 11th and if still BFN then I'll wait to see if AF shows its ugly head and if it doesn't by 17th then I'll test again. I really hope I'm wrong though and I do get a BFP xx


angela, i totally understand your desire to test. but it is far too early to test. so please do not let the BFN bring you down! its a tough ride all of this. hopefully you will get it this round. you will be able to test very soon and find out. i guess for now, just try very hard not to test until its likely it will be an accurate read. that said, i get it, i would probably test too. its so hard to resist, but just try not to.

afm, nothing new. i have 2 more days of the prometrium. then the wait for AF. my goodness if the prometrium does not work and does not bring AF, i will really sink down into a beyond frustrating place. there is no reason to think it will not work, but b/c its not the provera that i took last time that did work, i am a bit skeptical b/c its something new. and i remember when i was taking provera that by these last two days i felt that if i did not take the pill, AF would come immediately. its like i felt AF was begging me to stop taking the pill b/c she wanted to come. i dont feel like that this time. so ugggg, i cannot belive im saying, here's to hoping that annoying AF comes.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e I know it was far too early I really don't know why I did test not long before I can test though I just have to be patient, I really hope I am I'm still suffering from backache and cramps last two days also my stomach feels a little off but I can't predict it is too soon to really get symptoms to be honest the best sign is taking a test xx

I'm sure AF will come for you star e here's hoping you can start soon FX for you can't wait for you to start your journey again xx


----------



## LuLu15

Sip- welcome!! I am on my first round only so I have no idea if it will work for me but I have my fx for you that it works!! 

Angela- remember it's still super early! I hate symptoms too because they always seem like they are great and then those darn tests prove otherwise. I am really hoping this is your month and those tests will start showing bfp soon! 

Star- the big day! IUI around 4 this afternoon. I got the trigger yesterday and have been feeling like total crap. Bloated, cramps, my whole body aches and now a sore throat. She said I'd feel pregnant and then it should go away. I did ask them about the preseed and she said the one they use is water based....not sure if it's sperm friendly but I didn't push it. And I will ask today about the schedules bd, they told us to do it last night and I'm not sure if we're up to it again tonight; may skip to igt due to IUI and then bd tomorrow night again. 
It's funny how we want weird things! I really hope af shows up for you! Fx.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks lulu only two days left to wait to test if BFN then I'll test on 13th and if still BFN then I'm not going to test again until after 17th if AF doesn't show as it should of definitely by then.

I hope IUI goes well FX that it works hun and babydust just think as of today you will be in your TWW please keep us updated about how everything is going and how you got on xx


----------



## LuLu15

Fx for your Angela!! &#128522; 

Had my IUI, not much to it, DHs count was fine at 10mil, we didn't abstain from bd so that's why it wasn't higher but the nurse said it was fine for IUI! Here's to hoping! She said I can count my 2 weeks to test from yesterday because we had timed bd. If not I just call and get another prescription of Clomid and head to cycle 14! Not sure why I feel defeated already....maybe it's this trigger shot...so many hormones going.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck LULU you are officially DPO2 then aren't you xx exciting times ahead FX you get your BFP when are you going to test xx 

AFM I keep waking up early which is annoying I feel restless I'm DPO9 and my temp has shot back up on FF it says it could be an Implantation dip that I had on DPO7 but who knows we shall see only two more days till I test on DPO11 I am getting impatient now though still bloated still getting cramps only slight and still getting slight backache in the lower back I'm just hoping this isn't dreaded AF symptoms wish me luck xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you Angela! Implantation dip is great! Especially since your temp is going back up!! Only 2 more days!! 

Afm yesterday I had the worst cramps/ O pains of my life! Not sure if more than 1 follicle was releasing on my right side but man I had a hard time walking and even today I can still feel it and certain movements hurt pretty bad. I'm usually really good with pain too. so I also thought to my self....I can't really test early, because if I do I will get a false positive. My friend told me she got cheap tests and tested each day until she got a negative, which was around day 9pt. After that she tested and got a negative on day 10 and the night of 10 but then woke up early and got her positive on day 11. Not sure if I wanna test until negative....


----------



## star_e

i love reading your posts. its great to be here. my life has gotten terribly busy. hopefully it will slow down by sunday. im also having major panic attacks. im super nervous right now bc i have no symptoms of cramps or anything and i really really believe this prometrium might not bring on AF. last time w provera i knew AF would come. i could feel it. this time nothing. i don't think i can handle havimg to wait again ane take more meds just to get AF. im so nervous about it. moody about it. feel dread. 

lulu i totally get u about not wanting to push it with asking them to use preseed. i would do the same thing. and so happy that iui is over now for you!!!! im not looking forward to the pain you describe though. i have no idea what ovd pains feel like. or the trigger shot. and i had not really thought about abstaining from BD if doing IUI. i guess the count could be lower but i think its more beneficial to BD too. whats the usual protocol on that?

angela: how you doing today? backaches? two days till u test! fx for you! i love how there is so much action going on for you ladies. its intereting to catch up on. 

oh please please AF come! tomorrow is my last day and if AF does not show up two days later im calling them and will be so very sad.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I had really severe abdominal pain too and it turned out that it was because I dropped three eggs so you could be right and have dropped more than one, also I can see why your friend did that because then atleast you would know the hpts sticks are working correctly xx

Star e I hope AF does come for you I really do I've got everything crossed for you, what will be the next step if it doesn't will you have to go on provera 

AFM I'm still getting slight backache and cramps but not as bad now almost as if they are subsiding so I'm not sure what that means I was tempted to test agen but I refrained which I'm happy about and went the shops for bits and pieces and went to the hpts but walked away I refuse to buy anymore at the moment I've got 4 already in the house lol its crazy it's like being addicted to buying fertility stuff lol I'm just hoping I can change that addiction to buying baby stuff soon xx


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hello everyone! I'm just got back from the doctor and she is starting me on Provera. I don't know anything about this or Clomid and was looking for a group to join with ladies in similar situations. Are Provera and Clomid closely related?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi teacherlynn welcome, I don't think they are if I'm honest I don't take provera just Clomid but from other people on here provera brings on AF and Clomid assists with ovulating xx I'm currently on second month of Clomid 50 mg currently iny TWW xx if you've not took Clomid before it's best to take at night as you'll sleep through most side effects and it can dry up CM so invest in some mucinex or Preseed xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I'm so sorry you're having panic attacks! Those are the worst, dh gets them from time to time and we have to work through them which can be rough! I really hope af shows up for you! If not, what's your next step? 
The clinic I go to seems to have luck with pregnancies so that's why I didn't push on the preseed, whatever works I'm down to try. 
I've heard that places tell you to abstain from bd for 48 hrs prior to IUI, our place told us to just go for it because it's better to have fresh little guys up there as close to O as possible so the doc told us to go ahead an bd. The nurse seemed to think 10 mil was a fine number and I also did some googling and found that anything above 9 mil gives the same results, but also low counts can result in pregnancy too. So I just need 1 of those little guys to make it lol. 

Angela- I'm hoping more follicles did release! Hopefully we went through all that pain for something lol. Yeah I kinda wanna test now because what if I never know when the HCG leaves and comes back and I think a bfp really is still from the trigger? When I mentioned this to my husband he just looked and me and said "don't' test" lol maybe he knows that I would be crushed! 
It would be so great to change the addiction to buying baby stuff instead of buying pregnancy tests!! Keeping my fx for ya!

Hi teacher!! Welcome! I've never taken provera but I think they work different. When do you see your doctor next?? Maybe ask her what her plan is and why you're taking it. &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm a little confused my FF says from my temps I'm only DPO8 but I thought I was DPO10 took another 10mum hpts this morning BFN, I'm worried now that I've missed my chance as if FF is correct then due to what was happening with DH'S gramps we didn't BD on O day or the day after that in fact it was 5 days later when we felt in the mood again all the way for 5 days prior to O we BD so I'm hoping that was enough as it says sperm can live up to 2-3 days so here's hoping but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it this month I feel like I already know that I'm out if I'm honest, I've now decided I'm going to listen to FF and class myself as DPO8, it says I should AF by 17th so I'm going to hold off till then I think before I test again as don't think I can take the disappointment of seeing constant BFN's it's only another week away and if AF hasn't shown by then, then I can get my hopes up xx also my symptoms seem to have subsided slightly still getting slight pains in stomach low down especially on the left side but nothing too major but like I've said before when I did get my BFP last year I got no symptoms at all till I missed AF.

Anyway how is everyone getting on xx we need to start seeing some BFPS on here soon and hopefully all of us will have our BFPS before long 2016 BFPS all round would be amazing xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Lulu I had really severe abdominal pain too and it turned out that it was because I dropped three eggs so you could be right and have dropped more than one, also I can see why your friend did that because then atleast you would know the hpts sticks are working correctly xx
> 
> Star e I hope AF does come for you I really do I've got everything crossed for you, what will be the next step if it doesn't will you have to go on provera
> 
> AFM I'm still getting slight backache and cramps but not as bad now almost as if they are subsiding so I'm not sure what that means I was tempted to test agen but I refrained which I'm happy about and went the shops for bits and pieces and went to the hpts but walked away I refuse to buy anymore at the moment I've got 4 already in the house lol its crazy it's like being addicted to buying fertility stuff lol I'm just hoping I can change that addiction to buying baby stuff soon xx

lol about buying fertility stuff. I feel like right now my addiction is trying to eat nutritious foods to boost fertility. yesterday was my last Prometrium pill. So if it does not work in two days I will call them. And as for the next step, I would imagine they were just there. That would be so horrible because I would have to do it for another 10 days! I really don't think I could handle that. That would be beyond annoying! Please continue to have your fx for me. 

glad you resisted the urge to test! just wait until it's likely that it will be accurate. I hope he will be buying baby stuff very soon!


----------



## star_e

TeacherLynn said:


> Hello everyone! I'm just got back from the doctor and she is starting me on Provera. I don't know anything about this or Clomid and was looking for a group to join with ladies in similar situations. Are Provera and Clomid closely related?

hi teacher Lynn! Angela said it just like I would  Rivera is used to induce AF and clomid for stimulating ovd. first round of Clomid at 50 mg did not work for me. So they are upping me this month 100 mg. But instead of putting me on the Provera as they did last time they put me on Prometrium so I'll be updating this thread soon as to whether or not Prometrium works. Provera definitely did for me. Provera definitely made me moody and I did not have any side effects from Clomid. When are you starting them?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> AFM I'm a little confused my FF says from my temps I'm only DPO8 but I thought I was DPO10 took another 10mum hpts this morning BFN, I'm worried now that I've missed my chance as if FF is correct then due to what was happening with DH'S gramps we didn't BD on O day or the day after that in fact it was 5 days later when we felt in the mood again all the way for 5 days prior to O we BD so I'm hoping that was enough as it says sperm can live up to 2-3 days so here's hoping but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it this month I feel like I already know that I'm out if I'm honest, I've now decided I'm going to listen to FF and class myself as DPO8, it says I should AF by 17th so I'm going to hold off till then I think before I test again as don't think I can take the disappointment of seeing constant BFN's it's only another week away and if AF hasn't shown by then, then I can get my hopes up xx also my symptoms seem to have subsided slightly still getting slight pains in stomach low down especially on the left side but nothing too major but like I've said before when I did get my BFP last year I got no symptoms at all till I missed AF.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway how is everyone getting on xx we need to start seeing some BFPS on here soon and hopefully all of us will have our BFPS before long 2016 BFPS all round would be amazing xx

Angela can you explain this a bit more? I'm confused. I thought you had followed FF? isn't that how you knew you ovd?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah I've just really started on FF and I didn't start temping till I got my BBT with the Preseed package so only started a few days before O, well I got that really bad pain constantly on CD14 and due to positive OPK the day before, my CM and my symptoms on that day it said I most likely Od on that day but after a a charted more temps after my dip FF changed my O date to CD16 which makes me DPO8 not 10 and I think it might be right, I'm now not going to test till 14th which will make me DPO12 so I should definitely now by then and get a BFP. I'm just worried as we didn't have BD on O day or day after I'm just hoping Preseed did it's job and kept a happy healthy environment for his wrigglers to last a couple of days xx

I'm still keeping my FX for you star e that AF will come I really hope it does xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Yeah I've just really started on FF and I didn't start temping till I got my BBT with the Preseed package so only started a few days before O, well I got that really bad pain constantly on CD14 and due to positive OPK the day before, my CM and my symptoms on that day it said I most likely Od on that day but after a a charted more temps after my dip FF changed my O date to CD16 which makes me DPO8 not 10 and I think it might be right, I'm now not going to test till 14th which will make me DPO12 so I should definitely now by then and get a BFP. I'm just worried as we didn't have BD on O day or day after I'm just hoping Preseed did it's job and kept a happy healthy environment for his wrigglers to last a couple of days xx
> 
> I'm still keeping my FX for you star e that AF will come I really hope it does xx

oh I see. I didn't realize FF could change the O date. so it's a bit confusing but it's bc it's your forst cycle temping. I haven't temped yet. will start this cycle if AF ever shows. today is day 1 not taking the prometrium. but as I've said with provera I knew I would start bc of all those symptoms. I had slight symptoms today but so so slight. not anywhere near what provera did. even if I do get AF I still might ask for the provera. this prometrium has really did a number on me. First with the sadness and the nausea and now with the uncertainty. I would rather take Provera and just being a bad mood and at least know what I'm getting. 

I very much hope that precede work for you to make DHs swimmers catch your egg. I think it's very positive that you did BD five days before O. that's very good. was FF influencing whether not you continued to BD? I still need to class myself in it as well, but, I'm wondering if FF had never shown that you O would it have had an effect on what you did?

I have my fx for you. there is still a lot of hope. keep us updated.


----------



## star_e

lulu how are you doing? any updates?


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping star e yeah FF is saying because it's not got a few months of data it can't fully predict properly I think I'm possibly DPO10 though I Od a day earlier than what FF is saying but we shall see, not long till I test again anyway only 3 days away xx I don't know why though I just really don't feel positive at all I am getting my usual pre warning for AF signs so we shall see, me and DH did plan on BDing on FF O day and night after but due to DHs Gramps we didn't as both of us where really not in the mood so if I'm honest due to that if we did miss our slot then I don't feel so bad about AF coming and know that next month we will get it right xx


----------



## star_e

angela: well in three days you can test. i hope you get it! but even if you don't you what to do next time. but, what would you do next time? b/c i thought FF was not really good at necessarily helping to determine when O will happen, but only if O did happen. i guess knowing this cycle when you O would help for next cycle b/c it would be around the same day? i need to start learning this temping stuff. i very much hope that you get your BFP! fx for you!

afm, uggggg AF has not shown! last time when i took the provera, it showed by today. when i stopped provera, AF showed two days later. im very restless right now. i mean, i am experiencing _some_ symptoms. whereas pretty much, prior today i wasnt. but still. i wish i had not went along with the prometrium suggestion. provera worked so i should have just stayed on it. but i didnt know and she said it would have less side effects. im nervous. i mean, the bar is super low if im waiting around and anxious about whether or not a medically induced AF shows. i mean come on. cant even get AF. i am going to be really frustrated if i am set back again. i can hardly even think about anything else. i just want it to come!


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on in a couple days! 

Angela- only 3 more days!! Keeping my fx. I don't think I could ever temp, I would never do it at the same time lol. 

Star- did they say how long after the medication you should get af? I'm really hoping she comes and you can continue with this cycle! 

Afm- I've just been waiting out this trigger...I have to admit I started to "test out the trigger". Waiting for a negative then can start testing...not sure if this is a good thing or not. And I can't really symptom spot because this trigger is giving me symptoms with the HCG they gave me.


----------



## star_e

lulu, i hope you get it. keep us updated.


the slight symptoms i had earlier have gone away. i just dont think the prometrium worked. technically it can take a couple of days for AF to come. but, i am feeling negative b/c at this point in my last cycle, provera had already worked. im still going to hold out hope, but this is really frustrating.


----------



## Vankiwi

When I stop prometrium it takes 2-2.5 days for AF to come.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e there is still hope that you may get it I'm going to keep my FX for you and LULU if I'm honest I'd probably do the same if I'm honest FX you get your BFP xx keep us updated on what is happening and any symptoms you may have xx

AFM I'm DPO10 and I'm not really getting any symptoms anymore they seem to have subsided but it is too early really to get any symptoms, took a cheapie one-step stick today which was negative they are meant to be 6 day early sticks but reading up on them they're rubbish and really only two day early sticks as most people only get a positive with them by DPO12 but what do you except for something that is so cheap xx only two days till I'm DPO12 so I should definitely know by then plus AF is due now and should definitely be here by 16th xx we shall see for some reason I'm not feeling confident though xx

star e temping is quite straight forward I try to take at the same time set my alarm to wake me up at 5am but as you can see from my chart I haven't been sticking to that time as I've been really restless waking up at odd times and FF says it's best to take temp after unbroken sleep than try take at your slotted time if you don't think you can fall asleep again or not enough time I.e three hours from waking up and slotted time xx


----------



## star_e

by 10 pm tonight it will be three full days since my last pill. my symptoms have subsided and I suspected this would happen even before I stopped my last pill bc I had the provera round to compare it to. the clinic is not open on the weekend. so I'll call Monday. it's so annoying bc I bet they will say give it another few days. then I'll have to go back in and wait all just to have to take the meds for another 10 days. Im really not hopeful and feel so low right now. im just going to be pushed back again. I can't even start the cycle bc I can't even get AF.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e can you not ask them to put you back on provera if you have no AF by Monday xx


----------



## star_e

so I just called the pharmacy to see how many mg my provera was in January when I took it and it was the highest dose. whereas on prometrium the FS gave me the lowest dose. I guess my obgyn gave me the highest bc she knows my history with PCOS. I told the FS that some years I only get AF once a year. I guess she went the conservative route and at the time I didn't even know my provera dose was the highest. I think this dose of prometrium was too low. Either way I am so sad right now. I just wanted to start my journey again and prob won't get to.


----------



## AngelaALA

Please don't get down or give in Star e this whole TTC with fertility assistance takes time until the perfect dosages are found for your body what works for one person may not work for another and so on, you will find the correct dosages and pattern for you and at the same time like us all we are learning about how our bodies react and work through our cycles helping us to better understand the signs our bodies give us so don't loose faith as you will understand your body better than any doctor so come Monday you can tell her it's not worked and why and tell her what type of doses you actually need, you best at reading your own body and know wen something is right or wrong xx please keep me posted on Monday about how you get on and don't be fobbed off by her if she says give it a few more days after all you know it's not worked and your the one paying her for time therefore she needs to listen and come up with a solution xx


----------



## star_e

I called the nurse who is on call today and told her about my concerns. Of course she just told me to call the doc on the Monday. 

So, there is potentially something happening. Not sure though. I have slight spotting, I guess that's what it's called -- I see some spotting, but only when I wipe and not every time I wipe. I remember with the Provera that the first day was pretty much the same way (except I saw something every time I wiped and this time its only occasionally when I wipe). Then the next day (with the Provera) was the full on flow. So if this is something similar to Provera then I should expect to see a full on flow tomorrow. If that does not happen, then maybe AF is not going to come.

I don't know. I will definitely update you all tomorrow. Please keep your fx for me!

Angela: thank you for the support. you are definitely right about how it takes time to learn how the body works, etc. I know I need to be patient but oh it is so hard. how you doing today?


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm DPO11 took another test and it's BFN I'm feeling so deflated now I don't think I am at all now, I think I'm going to just wait now till AF shows its ugly head should be here definitely by 16th, I am gutted but I already knew I guess I know it's still early but there's not even the faintest of lines and all my symptoms seem to have gone now plus with the skin break out that which I always get before AF I know I'm out xx 

Star e well that sounds hopeful that something is happening and AF maybe on its way FX for you I really hope it has worked xx


----------



## LuLu15

Hit ladies sorry I haven't been around work is still crazy busy!

Star- I'm so sorry you are feeling down and Angela is right we know our bodies and they can change also. Talk with the doc tomorrow is af doesn't show and tell her what you want. A good doc will listen to their patient and try things that is known to work. Keep your head up we are here for ya going through this crazy roller coaster of a life ttc. I've got my fx and my toe crossed that af shows for ya!! &#128522; 

Angela- ladies get their bfp as late as 16dpo and sometimes way after af is late so don't call yourself out till af shows!! :) when HCG builds up in my body I break out horribly, hopefully it's a different hormone change for ya! Keeping these fx crossed for you too!! 

Afm just waiting around for my real test date and still poas lol. It's very lightly positive...I tried a different test yesterday afternoon and it was negative but I had drank coffee and 1L of water before testing so I think it was dilute. This morning I got another slight positive.. This wait is horrible. My friend who was going through the same thing said his wife would wait the whole 2 weeks before she tested...I was so surprised because of my poas addiction lol. I'm not feeling much though.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela , I just saw your chart...your temps are looking good! How long is your lp usually?


----------



## star_e

AF showed! I am very surprised. I really thought it would not show. I did start feeling some symptoms yesterday, but I thought it was my body trying to work, but not quite making it. I am very thankful for this. I want to start taking the clomid and trying again. I will call the clinic on Monday and tell them I started and then they will ask me to come in for a u/s to make sure I do not have cycts, etc. I am hopeful I will get the clear and they will give me the clomid. I just want to know if clomid will make me ovd cause it didn't last time. Maybe the higher dose will work. I will keep you all posted. 

Angela, I agree with Lulu, it's not over until AF shows. Things can change. I was pretty much certain that AF for me would not show and it did. I will keep my fx for you. And of course, I understand your sentiments. This ttc journey is really difficult and there is so much uncertainty. My AF infrequency is really frustrating and its hard for me not to let it get me down. I try to be positive about it, but its hard. 

I took my temp this morning just in case AF showed. So get to log my first temp in FF today. 

Lulu, faint lines seem like a good sign. When is the real test date?


----------



## LuLu15

Star- yay!!!! So excited for you that you can ttc this cycle!! What was your last dose of Clomid? I've heard that some people don't O on one dose and then O really well on a higher dose. Keep us posted on what they say! Do you do Clomid cd5-9 or cd3-7? 
They keep getting lighter and lighter now I gotta keep an eye on them to see if they hopefully get darker again. I have a bunch of ic's so that's what I've been using lol. Official test day is the 21st, af due 22nd.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Lulu I'm not sure how long my Lp is as this is the first time I've tempd and didn't start from beginning of month as only started due to getting a BBT with my Preseed package, if my cycle is anything like it use to be wen I went regular then I will definitely have AF by 16th and if that happens then my LP will be 14 days xx
Lulu how many DPO are you, a faint line is a really positive sign what mui are your hpts and we're did you get them from FX for you that you get you BFP, if I don't get my BFP this time then I've decided I'm going to hold out till my LP phase is over and then test next time as seeing BFN all the time just gets me down and disheartens me if AF shows I know I've got 4 months left of TTC with Clomid at 50 mg as they won't increase it due to me reacting so well to this dose before they start me on IVF so wish me luck xx

star e I knew it would come that's making news and it's great that you started temping from day one as it will give you a clearer picture I'm so excited for you IUI is only round the corner now I've got big high hopes for you this month xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I think I'm definitely out guys I've just been toilet and got a tiny bit of spotting so I reckon by tomorrow full blown AF will show. I'm gutted but if I'm honest with myself I already knew xx oh well roll on next month hopefully now I'm more intune with my body and how it's working it will help me next month get my BFP xx


----------



## star_e

Angela so sorry about the spotting. You mentioned IVF and I was curious if you have ever considered IUI? I have not tried it yet, but the plan is to do it this cycle. I have to ovd first though, so there is always a hurdle to get to. I was successful with getting AF last cycle, but not with ovd. So if you get AF tomorrow, it came early, right? Let us know what happens tomorrow. Fx that AF will not come!

Lulu, my last dose of clomid was 50mg and I took it cd5-9. This dose will be 100mg, but I am not sure what days yet b/c they have not given me the prescription yet. They told me to call them once AF starts and I have to go in for an us on cd 2 or 3. They will check to see if I have any cycts and if I do not, they will give me the clomid and tell me what days. So I am going to call them first thing tomorrow. I am hopeful I can get an appointment for tomorrow. I have read a number of stories of women who did not ovd with 50 but did with 100. I'd be so thankful if the meds at least worked to get me to ovd. I want to know that my body responds to the stimulus. fx for your test date! let us know how you are getting along.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e AF hasn't shown it's ugly face it is due between 12th -16th but due to the spotting I know it is coming xx I asked the Doc about IUI but she said that I could try it but I would have to give up one of my chances at IVF, I've been told that because we haven't got any children we're entitled to 3 free goes at IVF, so the doc told me I'm better keeping all my shots for that xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e AF hasn't shown it's ugly face it is due between 12th -16th but due to the spotting I know it is coming xx I asked the Doc about IUI but she said that I could try it but I would have to give up one of my chances at IVF, I've been told that because we haven't got any children we're entitled to 3 free goes at IVF, so the doc told me I'm better keeping all my shots for that xx

that makes sense. and 3 free IVFs! I'm so happy for you that that's a real option. IUI is covered by my insurance but not IVF. so IUI has to work for me. hopefully you will get your BFP on one of the clomid rounds though. my fx that AF does not show for you. 

afm I called the clinic and I was hoping I would get in today but they told me to come in tomorrow. so tomorrow it is. I don't know exactly what they will do. they were super busy when they called me back so didn't have time to ask much. We shall see.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know I am lucky that I get it through NHS I guess xx

Well I'll keep my FX crossed for you hun that everything goes well tomorrow xx keep us posted about how you get on xx


----------



## xcupcake

Hey, sorry to butt in. I'm on my first cycle of clomid 50mg cd2-6. I have a few questions...firstly I'm currently 14dpo AF was due cd28 but does clomid lengthen your cycles? I usually have a 30 day cycle but DR said it will regulate to 28 days, I ov'd on cd15..

I had cramping as if AF was coming starting at 10dpo until 12dpo and nothing, not even spotting, usually I start cramping an hour after she's here. Been having a few weird symptoms, I'm convinced it's the clomid playing with my head but I'm too scared to test incase it lengthens the cycles, I can't face the disappointment. Would appreciate some of your ladies input :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi cupcake welcome I would definitely test if I was you do you temp and what is your usual luteal phase xx you should hopefully see something at DPO14. Clomid can act differently for all sorts of women it shortened my cycle on the first month from CD30 to CD26 but this month it seems to have gone back to normal CD length I know some people have sed it lengthened and others sed there CD remained the same, test hun you could be BFP xx


----------



## xcupcake

I don't temp, I use OPK's which didn't work for me this month at all just going by the pains in my right ovary! I've got tests coming tomorrow, wasn't going to test this early but I can't take this any longer lol I'm constantly thinking about it, having cramps on and off but no way near as bad as AF cramps I'm convinced that it's the tablets making me feel weird but I'll find out soon. I'm going to test tomorrow morning, if I'm feeling brave that is :D


----------



## AngelaALA

I started temping this month and find it really useful xx I didn't get a positive on OPKS either as due to it shortening my cycle I Od early and missed it my bloods on CD21 said I had Od, this month I had follicle tracking which showed I had dropped three eggs but I think I missed my moment as due to bad news in family we didn't BD on O day or day after but did leading up to it xx FX you get your BFP if not I buy Internet cheapie O sticks off Internet that way I start doing them as soon as AF disappears and do two a day once in morning and in evening so I don't miss it xx


----------



## xcupcake

Ah see I don't get any of that, basically the Dr just told me to take them and go back in 3 months if nothing is happening! This has all happened before, I got all obsessed with OPK's & ttc for 3 years before I had my ds...just gave up and it happened, maybe I should just stop stressing over it although it's really hard not to lol! Just hoping I do get a bfp, not feeling optimistic though x


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- I am 7dpt6dpo so still very early but I think my tests will prob be negative tomorrow or the next day, I will post a pic of the tests. Did af show today at all? My friend went straight to IVF and they got pregnant with their now almost 2 year old. She never messed with IUI either. 

Star-so excited for your appointment tomorrow! Keep us updated! Fx that 100mg will be perfect and you'll get your bfp!! 

Hi cupcake!! Welcome, I agree with Angela, try testing and see! This was my first go with Clomid and it made me O late and thus will probably lengthen my cycle. I usually O day 15-16 and they had to trigger me on day 17 to time with IUI. Fx that you get the bfp!! &#128522;


----------



## LuLu15

Here are my "testing out the trigger" photos. The top was day 1 and the last one is from this morning. My friend said her's went negative on day 10 I believe...I've heard other ladies say they got a negative on day 5 by looks like I'll be closer to day 10 being negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xcupcake

Depending on when the tests come I will test tomorrow, if it's too late I'll test on wed. I'm 99% positive I ov'd on cd15 and bd the night before.. I'll find out sooner or later I suppose x


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck cupcake!! &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

No AF Yet had the tiniest bit of spotting again today which is unusual as it's normally quite heavy style spotting on day two but I guess it will get heavier tomorrow and then AF on 16th I know it's not IB as this is normal for me to get a skin outbreak, bloating, boobs feel big and spotting before AF comes so all the signs are there xx

lol Lulu I never thought I would say this on here but I hope you get BFN soon so the next BFP you get will be the real one xx

cupcake it's strange that Doc isn't monitoring you due to all side effects Clomid can have but I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow let us know how you get on FX for you xx


----------



## LuLu15

Lol! Thank you Angela me too! 

What would be your next step? Would you guys try for ivf? Or do you have to do more cycles with Clomid?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I've got one more round of Clomid the Doc said they will probably try another three months after that of Clomid then refer me to the women's hospital for IVF, I'm hoping it won't come to that though and the Clomid will work xx


----------



## star_e

welcome cupcake! Opk tests don't really work for me and I only get AF 1-4 times a year due to PCOS. I have heard that clomid can either shorten or lengthen the cycle. Since I don't really have anything to go off, I can't help much with that question. I will be on my second cycle of clomid. first cycle on 50mg did not make me ovd. hopefully everything goes well for you.

lulu: I am a bit confused about the images that lulu sent. I guess its b/c I have never done an hcg test. so with those tests we are hoping they are negative? lulu, what cd day are you on? I know you said you will get the real test on cd21 and I think that may be soon, right? fx for you!


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well I've got one more round of Clomid the Doc said they will probably try another three months after that of Clomid then refer me to the women's hospital for IVF, I'm hoping it won't come to that though and the Clomid will work xx


fx that the clomid works for you!

what cd days do you take it? some people do 3-7 others 5-9. does anyone know if there is a difference between taking them on different sets of days?


----------



## cowgirl21

Sorry, have not been on here for a while. Really need to come back to all of you ladies who are going through same thing...
I'm on CD 12 on the 15th. I did Clomid CD 3-7.
Star, my Dr told me years ago that the different time was the earlier shot for quantity of eggs, and the later day 5 to 9 resulted in better quality of eggs. Five years ago I did 5 to 9, this time she put me on 3 to 7. I seriously have zero side effects this time so I'm really doubting my 50mg worked at all. Gahhh I wish I could speed up ruining for this!!!


----------



## LuLu15

Fx Angela that Clomid does the trick. 

Star- so since I got a trigger shot to make me ovulate, the trigger shot is a dose of HCG which is he pregnancy hormone....so since they gave me that I will have false positive tests which can take up to 12 days to be negative and IF I do get pregnant then they will start to get darker. I am 7dpo today and they are still getting lighter...so no new HCG in my system. Does that make sense?


----------



## AngelaALA

Ive been told to take my Clomid CD2-6 guys I think every doc is different xx


----------



## star_e

cowgirl: Has 50mg worked for you before? It did not work for me at all. I hope it does work for you! I had some symptoms with 50mg, like getting really bloated and having some tingling sensation, but still no ovd

afm: just got back from my appointment. they did an us and everything looked good. they said DH's sperm analysis was great. so they gave me the prescription for the trigger shot and clomid. i was surprised that they gave me 150mg for clomid b/c last time it was 50mg. I'll just make sure to keep an eye out on my symptoms.

I have another appointment on Monday, I guess they will check the follicle size on that day. I start the clomid today! cd3-7. glad everything is starting up again. it feels much better to be doing things again. so glad AF came, now i need ovd to come. i mean if 150 doesn't do it, i really don't even know what the next step is. i very much hope it works.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Fx Angela that Clomid does the trick.
> 
> Star- so since I got a trigger shot to make me ovulate, the trigger shot is a dose of HCG which is he pregnancy hormone....so since they gave me that I will have false positive tests which can take up to 12 days to be negative and IF I do get pregnant then they will start to get darker. I am 7dpo today and they are still getting lighter...so no new HCG in my system. Does that make sense?

i see, yes that does make sense. So, if they are getting lighter though, that means you just have to wait till 12dpo and then hope they are darker?

also, how many mg of clomid do you take?


----------



## star_e

angela: any updates?


----------



## xcupcake

I tested at 2pm today, bfn. Still no af :( going to test tomorrow with fmu, looks like it has lengthened my cycle. Got my fxd for you all x


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you guys really hope we get some BFPS here soon and star e that's fantastic news so made up for you xx

lulu have the hpts got any lighter yet xx

cupcake I hope you get your BFP how many DPO are you now

AFM I'm currently DPO13 still getting slight spotting I expected the spotting to get heavier today with a bit of fresh blood but nope still just brown spotting and light. I am due on tomorrow so hopefully it will come so I can start my Clomid again I've prepared this time and purchased a bundle of cheapie O sticks and hpts off ebay so hopefully will be here by time AF disappears.

This Clomid game is crazy first month shortened my cycle to only CD26 meaning based on my LP I Od within a day or two of AF disappearing meaning I completely missed my chance and now it's lengthened my CD to the max as new cycle doesn't start till AF shows properly it's grim I wonder what it will do in the next cycle xx I also took a test today DPO13 not in hope I was but to just make sure before I start Clomid again and it was BFN xx I'm hoping that now I'm reading my signs better temping Opks etc that next month I've given myself the best chance of my BFP. I'm also going to ask my doc about why different Clomid days for each individual person see what she says xx


----------



## LuLu15

star_e said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Fx Angela that Clomid does the trick.
> 
> Star- so since I got a trigger shot to make me ovulate, the trigger shot is a dose of HCG which is he pregnancy hormone....so since they gave me that I will have false positive tests which can take up to 12 days to be negative and IF I do get pregnant then they will start to get darker. I am 7dpo today and they are still getting lighter...so no new HCG in my system. Does that make sense?
> 
> i see, yes that does make sense. So, if they are getting lighter though, that means you just have to wait till 12dpo and then hope they are darker?
> 
> also, how many mg of clomid do you take?Click to expand...


Yes!! &#128522; Sorry, sometimes I have a hard time explaining things. The reason I am testing so early is because if I never tested at decided to test at 10dpo and there was a line I wouldn't know if it was from the trigger or not. So I figure test it out and really hope it starts to get dark again. Yeah, and if it gets darker then I call and they send me for bloods. 
They started me on 50mg of Clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Also I had the worst PMS pains ever last night never suffered from them before ever I don't know how women go through them each month they are grim I thought due to the pains I would have full blown AF today but nope I sound like you now Star e I just want it to hurry and come now hate this stuck in limbo it's worse than the TWW lol xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- yay!! So happy for you that you are staring Clomid!!! Fx for you! Remind me, are you doing IUI as well or just times bd? 

Cupcake- how many dpo are you? You're never out the af shows her face! &#9786;&#65039;

Angela- fx for you! I always had the expensive opks but I finally got the ic's and they work just as well and I would use an expensive one to 'verify'. Did you doc write you a prescription for Clomid already or do you make an appointment with them to see them first?


----------



## LuLu15

Sorry Angela I meant to answer you're other question and thought why not add the picture lol. It was lighter again today. The bottom one is this morning. :wacko: it's very much a squinter...dh barely saw it! And I'm 7dpo8dpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngelaALA

The Doc gave me a three month prescription at 50mg she's already told me after follicle tracking last month that they will only prescribe Clomid for 6 months due to the increase of risk of cancer but she also said that due to me responding so well to the small dose they won't be increasing the dosage for me but will look at me going on it for the full 6 months before referring me for IVF xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu that's great news so now you know your batch are working properly and hopefully now them lines will start to get darker again now FX for you xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- my doc was going to do the same for us....give me a 3 mo th prescription for the Clomid to continue each month. So if af shows her face I have to call and ask them for the 3 month prescription so I can start for next cycle. 
My dh keeps asking 'when will we know??' I tell him at least by this weekend because one of my apps says af is due Sunday where the other 2 say I'm due for af on Tuesday...It's so hard because I am so nervous to see bother bfn. But if we go on to the next cycle then we do. Fx for all of us! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Also I had the worst PMS pains ever last night never suffered from them before ever I don't know how women go through them each month they are grim I thought due to the pains I would have full blown AF today but nope I sound like you now Star e I just want it to hurry and come now hate this stuck in limbo it's worse than the TWW lol xx


yea, i totally agree. waiting for AF is the worst. once AF comes, I consider that to be pretty good b/c it means you are on the road again. getting closer to making it happen. last cycle i knew i had not bfp as i did not ovd and i was just waiting for AF, it was very frustrating and boring. when i have bad pms i usually take a midol and i find it helpful. they also have something called pamprin and it helps.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- yay!! So happy for you that you are staring Clomid!!! Fx for you! Remind me, are you doing IUI as well or just times bd?
> 
> Cupcake- how many dpo are you? You're never out the af shows her face! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Angela- fx for you! I always had the expensive opks but I finally got the ic's and they work just as well and I would use an expensive one to 'verify'. Did you doc write you a prescription for Clomid already or do you make an appointment with them to see them first?


lulu, yes i am doing IUI this cycle with a trigger shot. when you do the trigger shot, do you do the shot yourself? I was confused b/c they gave me a prescription for the shot. i dont know if that means i have to give it to myself or what. i didn't ask! i have an appointment on monday so i can ask then.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Angela- my doc was going to do the same for us....give me a 3 mo th prescription for the Clomid to continue each month. So if af shows her face I have to call and ask them for the 3 month prescription so I can start for next cycle.
> My dh keeps asking 'when will we know??' I tell him at least by this weekend because one of my apps says af is due Sunday where the other 2 say I'm due for af on Tuesday...It's so hard because I am so nervous to see bother bfn. But if we go on to the next cycle then we do. Fx for all of us! &#128522;

lulu, what apps do you use? my fx are crossed for you!!! keep us updated! hope you get your BFP, would be so exciting! 

is this your second cycle with IUI?


----------



## cowgirl21

star_e said:


> cowgirl: Has 50mg worked for you before? It did not work for me at all. I hope it does work for you! I had some symptoms with 50mg, like getting really bloated and having some tingling sensation, but still no o.

Well, yes and no. CD 21 revealed too low of progesterone so Dr concluded that no o occurred .but I waited.. I have heard before that Clomid can work just a later than what they expect. Ended up with ds out of it.
I know Dr said they won't work for me bc of the Pcos, but Damn I wish I had done an ppl

Really really wish the best for all of you. Infertility is so rough


----------



## star_e

cowgirl21 said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> cowgirl: Has 50mg worked for you before? It did not work for me at all. I hope it does work for you! I had some symptoms with 50mg, like getting really bloated and having some tingling sensation, but still no o.
> 
> Well, yes and no. CD 21 revealed too low of progesterone so Dr concluded that no o occurred .but I waited.. I have heard before that Clomid can work just a later than what they expect. Ended up with ds out of it.
> I know Dr said they won't work for me bc of the Pcos, but Damn I wish I had done an ppl
> 
> Really really wish the best for all of you. Infertility is so roughClick to expand...

that's a wonderful story - that you ended up with ds even though they had said no O. good luck on this cycle! i hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## LuLu15

Star- they did the trigger shot for me but I have heard that people have done the trigger shot at home which I wanted because of time but it ended up working out. I have heard 36 hours after trigger is the best time for IUI. So try to time it well. :) I felt myself O a few hours after IUI. Or it was IUI but it was those strong pains that felt like O. 
I use FF, Ovia and Ovulation calculator. I will post my test tomorrow morning again.

Cowgirl fx that this cycle is like before! Fx for bfp!


----------



## cowgirl21

Any of you seem like you have on and off twinging in your ovaries all the time? Mine make me crazy bc I think that it must mean ovulation time


----------



## xcupcake

Im 16dpo, surely if I was going to get a bfp it would have shown by now.. I ov'd on cd16 not cd15. Still bfn anyway! I can't even compare to the last time I was pg as I didn't find out til I was 5/6 weeks. Just wish af would hurry up if I'm not going to get my bfp x


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- they did the trigger shot for me but I have heard that people have done the trigger shot at home which I wanted because of time but it ended up working out. I have heard 36 hours after trigger is the best time for IUI. So try to time it well. :) I felt myself O a few hours after IUI. Or it was IUI but it was those strong pains that felt like O.
> I use FF, Ovia and Ovulation calculator. I will post my test tomorrow morning again.
> 
> Cowgirl fx that this cycle is like before! Fx for bfp!

so doing it at home is good bc I can time BD better? I will make sure to BD those 36 hours after trigger. do you BD ED after trigger and is one time a day better than twice for those 36 hours? also when you do Your trigger shot, how long after that do they perform the IUI?


----------



## star_e

cowgirl21 said:


> Any of you seem like you have on and off twinging in your ovaries all the time? Mine make me crazy bc I think that it must mean ovulation time

I had tingling sensations on my first round of clomid. I did not o but I felt tingling. I had not felt those sensations before. not pain just a tingling.


----------



## LuLu15

Star- However the timing works out best for you. My doc said that when I got the trigger at 9am on a Monday that I would O around 9pm on Tuesday night so I tried to do the IUI as late as possible on Tuesday which was around 4pm and I've heard that getting the IUI within 4-6 hours of O time is good timing. So I think they do it 36 hours after from my understanding. As for bd we bd 1 more day after the IUI the next day. So we didn't bd right after IUI cuz dh was kinda tired by that time and was just did 1 more time on Wednesday to try to cover all our bases. I've heard once a day is good enough and when you bd more than once a day it doesn't give the guy enough time to produce more sperm. We had bd the day before IUI and dh's numbers were a little lower the day of IUI but there were enough to do the IUI.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- However the timing works out best for you. My doc said that when I got the trigger at 9am on a Monday that I would O around 9pm on Tuesday night so I tried to do the IUI as late as possible on Tuesday which was around 4pm and I've heard that getting the IUI within 4-6 hours of O time is good timing. So I think they do it 36 hours after from my understanding. As for bd we bd 1 more day after the IUI the next day. So we didn't bd right after IUI cuz dh was kinda tired by that time and was just did 1 more time on Wednesday to try to cover all our bases. I've heard once a day is good enough and when you bd more than once a day it doesn't give the guy enough time to produce more sperm. We had bd the day before IUI and dh's numbers were a little lower the day of IUI but there were enough to do the IUI.

thank you so much for this very clear explanation. this was very helpful. I am realizing I don't know enough about IUI so I'm going to start doing research. I appreciate the tips with timing. I'll try to get IUI done at a good time as well. and yea it does make sense to BD the day after too. just in case. definitely on trigger day and o day. DH and I will prob do EOD after clomid as well. cause I don't think EOD could hurt. 

I am just hoping I get to this step. first I have to go through the hurdle of Oing. hopefully clomid works this time!

how are you doing?


----------



## LuLu15

Fx for you star!! You're welcome, I'm the same and still don't know everything but I google different questions and read about them online. I also talked to a guy I work with who went through the same thing with the same doc and he gave me some tips on timing and such.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Fx for you star!! You're welcome, I'm the same and still don't know everything but I google different questions and read about them online. I also talked to a guy I work with who went through the same thing with the same doc and he gave me some tips on timing and such.


fx for you! keep us updated. 

Angela: any updates?


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl I got twinges all the way even still getting them today at CD1 of a new cycle xx

lulu wen is AF due if you still don't see any sign of AF and still BFN go your Docs as they will do bloods which are very precise you may be pregnant just not showing enough HCG yet xx

star e AF started today still only very light but it's now fresh blood not old so I'm classing this as CD1 of a new cycle now xx just need to get heavier so Clomid round three can start xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- Af is either due Sunday or Tuesday....since I O'd late I think my cycle will be longer? At least I hope it will so my lp will be normal. I will call them Tuesday if af doesn't show.
Fx for you for this cycle!! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Cowgirl I got twinges all the way even still getting them today at CD1 of a new cycle xx
> 
> lulu wen is AF due if you still don't see any sign of AF and still BFN go your Docs as they will do bloods which are very precise you may be pregnant just not showing enough HCG yet xx
> 
> star e AF started today still only very light but it's now fresh blood not old so I'm classing this as CD1 of a new cycle now xx just need to get heavier so Clomid round three can start xx


do your cycles vary in terms of the heaviness? the provera made me bleed a lot but the cycle was a lot lighter. it was like medium flow and then light flow. the provera made AF stick around for a very long time though. I remember last cycle at cd 9 I still had a little.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Lulu FX you get your BFP soon we need some good news on here xx

star e no they follow the same patter spotting then spotting gets heavier the AF shows heavy for three days the goes gradually lighter till 7 days is up xx this month though which I think is down to Clomid has remained light till today I'll be started Clomid round three tomorrow grim, I know Clomid is a wider drug for some people but due to it being month three I'm feeling disheartened about it all now if no joy this month then I'm going to take a breather for a few months before I start round 4 xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well Lulu FX you get your BFP soon we need some good news on here xx
> 
> star e no they follow the same patter spotting then spotting gets heavier the AF shows heavy for three days the goes gradually lighter till 7 days is up xx this month though which I think is down to Clomid has remained light till today I'll be started Clomid round three tomorrow grim, I know Clomid is a wider drug for some people but due to it being month three I'm feeling disheartened about it all now if no joy this month then I'm going to take a breather for a few months before I start round 4 xx

hey Angela! I'm so sorry to hear you are grim. I just started this journey and even I have found it to be taxing. I told DH a few weeks ago that I totally understand how people decide to take a few months off because it can be so hard. fortunately you have IVF available for free. I have heard the sucess rates are much higher with that treatment. Clomid still has a chance of working! I have my fx crossed for you. and sending you warm wishes. I know my heart will be grim if this cycle is a flop or even worse if I don't O. if I don't O with 150 I mean, I guess there's 200. it's tough getting one child. and yet I long for more than 1. there is so much uncertainty and I read something that went into detail about comparing IUI to IVF and it opened my eyes up even further to the difficulty of getting it. the timing has to be spot on, the sperm has to catch the egg, it's better to have released more than 1 follicle, etc. I started to wonder. how do people get pregnant? 

all that is said to tell you I get why you are down. I hope this cycle brings you joy. I hope it brings me joy. all of us here in this thread. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e if I'm honest when I started Clomid I'd heard it was a wonder drug and was so excited I thought I'd be pregnant in no time at all but now three months in my hope is waining and I'm starting to feel doubtful but I know I have to try and remain positive and keep my chin up which I'll try to do xx I've contacted my Doc and there sending me for follicle tracking on 16th which if my pattern stays the same as last month then it will be on O day xx

How are you feeling today Star e xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Star e if I'm honest when I started Clomid I'd heard it was a wonder drug and was so excited I thought I'd be pregnant in no time at all but now three months in my hope is waining and I'm starting to feel doubtful but I know I have to try and remain positive and keep my chin up which I'll try to do xx I've contacted my Doc and there sending me for follicle tracking on 16th which if my pattern stays the same as last month then it will be on O day xx
> 
> How are you feeling today Star e xx

I'm anxious. I feel uneasy bc I don't know yet that I can O. I felt so relieved that I started AF. now I have to O and then after that--- well all of the other hurdles. though I tried last cycle it wasn't really a cycle bc I didn't O. I want to have had a shot. it's too much to think about and worry about. I would feel a lot better if I were even 30. but at 34, with wanting more than 1 it puts pressure. all I can do is keep trying. i hope I O!


----------



## AngelaALA

You will O this time Star e 50mg was just too low for you alot of people don't O on 50mg but do once there dose is increased so I do really think that this time will be your time xx


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry you are feeling down, I'm right there with you. The anxiety and stress of hoping, wondering, wanting....it's all getting tiresome. On top of it all I'm sick. I really have my fx that this next cycle is it! Angela, I feel the same with Clomid I had high hopes for it as well and the tests are just getting lighter and af time is getting good closer. BUT it's gotta happen right?? Angela even if you have to move to ivf, the chances are so great! And star now that you are starting Clomid you got over a huge hurdle. Fx for you ladies!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I've still got my FX for you really hope you get a BFP xx what DPO are you now xx


----------



## star_e

I hope i O! Angela I have heard that many people O w higher dose. so hope it's me. and lulu I hear you the hoping and waiting is a lot to deal with! I I have two more days of taking clomid and have an appointment on Monday for us. I guess they will look at follicle sizes at that point. I hope that there is some good news there. if they aren't big enoug on Monday I'm curious if that means I wait for them to get bigger or of it means 150'didnt work. I don't know. 

fx for you all!


----------



## cowgirl21

Just wanted all of you to know that each of you ladies are in my prayers. I pray that God grants each of us the desires of our hearts.

With that, today is.my CD 15, Clomid days 3:7. I caught some flu or something. My ovaries hurt like mad
I don't use opks or do temps.
Really hope I already o.ed. 
I am so miserable right now it sucks, not going to have any energy to bd, doubt hubby wants to come near me either!


----------



## LuLu15

I am 10dpo still seeing a tiniest line, will check again in the morning. Hoping this is your month Angela. Star in excited to hear about your follicle scan! Will they use a trigger is they see good sized follicles? 

Thank you cowgirl! Fx for you! I hope you feel better! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

I don't know what they will do on Monday. I know I'll do a us but don't know what results Im supposed to expect. never done this before so I guess il wait and see. I have the shot in my refrigerator and I'm going to do IUI but I don't know if Monday is a big day where I receive news or of its just a check up.

lulu for u when u go for us what do they tell you? my last day of clomid is tomorrow. 

cowgirl sorry about the ovary pain Tha sounds hard. fx for you!

Angela how's it going?

btw I don't really feel any side effects/symptoms of the clomid. does that mean it's not working?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi cowgirl I hope you feel better soon xx just to let you know if it helps to reassure you I got really bad O pain CD14 but I didn't actually O till CD16 xx Goodluck FX for you xx

lulu sounds very promising though that they may start turning darker I really hope they do FX for you xx keep us updated

star e I was going to ask if you had any side effects xx the side effects don't affect everyone it doesn't mean it's not working I don't really get any side effects I take it at night and both months I've Od so that doesn't mean anything xx

I'm okay AFM I started taking Clomid again last night and this month I'm determined I'm temping from day one got follicle tracking on my possible O day ordered a mountain of Opk and hpts off Internet going to start eating right no drinking at all this month even though it's Bday month 33 on 28 Apr and I'm starting running again as last time I got BFP I was running alot training for a half marathon xx I'm keeping positive this will work for us all this has got to work and even though our journeys are long and hard it will just make our pregnancies and babies more loved miraculous and stories we tell them about our struggles to get them will make them feel loved and happy xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Hi cowgirl I hope you feel better soon xx just to let you know if it helps to reassure you I got really bad O pain CD14 but I didn't actually O till CD16 xx Goodluck FX for you xx
> 
> lulu sounds very promising though that they may start turning darker I really hope they do FX for you xx keep us updated
> 
> star e I was going to ask if you had any side effects xx the side effects don't affect everyone it doesn't mean it's not working I don't really get any side effects I take it at night and both months I've Od so that doesn't mean anything xx
> 
> I'm okay AFM I started taking Clomid again last night and this month I'm determined I'm temping from day one got follicle tracking on my possible O day ordered a mountain of Opk and hpts off Internet going to start eating right no drinking at all this month even though it's Bday month 33 on 28 Apr and I'm starting running again as last time I got BFP I was running alot training for a half marathon xx I'm keeping positive this will work for us all this has got to work and even though our journeys are long and hard it will just make our pregnancies and babies more loved miraculous and stories we tell them about our struggles to get them will make them feel loved and happy xx

Angela: so glad you are doing all those things for this cycle! that's great news. i've been trying to eat right as well. the hard part for me is drinking water. i don't really drink that much of anything. maybe 3 cups a day. i've had docs tell me i need to drink more for years. i got this water app tracker that is helpful in a way, but not really b/c i dont meet my goals ever. i get very distracted with whatever i am doing and then hours have past by and i havent drank anything. i'll keep trying. going to drink some water right now.

i have also heard exercise is good. exercise is kind of tough for me. i usually go to gym like once a week. i can up it up to twice. how often do you exercise?

afm, i got stressed and bit down yesterday. i just didn't have a good day. and i know stress is not good for ttc, so i am trying to lift my spirits up a bit.


----------



## AngelaALA

I use to go running every other day but since before Xmas I've been really lazy and done nothing so I'm going to start every other day again I'm doing a small run in June that will keep me motivated xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I didn't have any side effects from Clomid either! When I go to the us they measure the follicle size and they also measure the lining. Then they tell me to come back on a certain day. 

Angela- I wish I had energy to work out lol. I used to too and then got lazy with work and school. 

Afm getting bfn.. I'm 11dpo and feeling out...I was pretty down about it...I showed dh the test this morning and told him 'I see nothing' he looked at it and said 'yeah' and just handed it back and I just teared up. Took another test just now and still bfn. I will call the clinic when af shows. Which is either tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu your not out till AF comes when is it due what sticks are you using xx FX for you still and we are all here for you we all know the pain of a BFN and it does hurt xx

AFM my AF is on its way out I'm going to start OPKS tomorrow and I'm on third day of Clomid that I'll take tonight I'm getting ready now to go running really not looking forward to this but I have to do it xx


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- I didn't have any side effects from Clomid either! When I go to the us they measure the follicle size and they also measure the lining. Then they tell me to come back on a certain day.
> 
> Angela- I wish I had energy to work out lol. I used to too and then got lazy with work and school.
> 
> Afm getting bfn.. I'm 11dpo and feeling out...I was pretty down about it...I showed dh the test this morning and told him 'I see nothing' he looked at it and said 'yeah' and just handed it back and I just teared up. Took another test just now and still bfn. I will call the clinic when af shows. Which is either tomorrow or tuesday.

lulu I'm so sorry about the bfns. I agree with Angela- it's not over till AF shows. fx for you! very much hope you get it! 

Angela good luck with the run! I'm going to try to exercise today but I'm dreading it. 

afm no news. don't feel any symptoms but glad to know that's not necessarily a bad sign. so my last dose of clomid was last night. how soon after clomid do you all start BD? and how often? also when do you start taking mucinex?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I went for my run and OMG it killed me I only ran 3.5miles aswell but hey ho got to start somewhere xx I'm going to try Preseed again this month star e if I need it xx and I start BDing as soon as AF is gone but not often though just for fun then on lead up to O on O and days after BD everyday or twice a day if we can xx just to try and cover all basis xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Well I went for my run and OMG it killed me I only ran 3.5miles aswell but hey ho got to start somewhere xx I'm going to try Preseed again this month star e if I need it xx and I start BDing as soon as AF is gone but not often though just for fun then on lead up to O on O and days after BD everyday or twice a day if we can xx just to try and cover all basis xx


congrats on the run! 3.5 miles is great! I went to the gym and did the elliptical machine for 30 minutes. that was very hard for me!

I'll start BDing today and do EOD or more if O is approaching. Hopefully the clinic will be able to tell me when O is approaching because I have no way of really knowing. I mean I could buy the non digi opks and see if those are less sensitive. i know the clear blue tests do not work for me. i remember thing the non digi ones they had at the pharmacy and it never read positive, so maybe they are less sensitive. i'll think about that as an option. if it doesnt work then i'll just not waste my time with it next cycle (if this cycle flops).


----------



## cowgirl21

So with ds I bet I ov way later than the suggested time frame with Clomid, so keep your heads up. I read so many other testimonials of women that had the same outcome. It sucks to wait, but it's worth it.

For me, full blown viral infection. I'd swear its pneumonia too, my chest hurts soooo bad. Hubby had a bad day of work yesterday plus I over did it taking my sick kid to our neighborsbirthday party.Bd eod but not last night, already sent hubby a msg to get a plastic sheet to cover me bc I don't want to miss an egg LOL


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you ladies! Angela that is a great run!! I don't think I could do that lol! I use an arc trainer usually but I've never been able to just run. 
Star we usually bd starting on day 8 and then eod until I get a positive opk or when it starts my 'fertile' week then it's everyday and then the day after O, we usually only get one time in a day. 

So I took another test this morning and I think I see something but I am cautious about it, last nights test was super negative and then there was a super light line this morning...ill post the picture. I'm 12po and 13 dp trigger...they said to call them if I get a pos on 14 dp trigger which is tomorrow...I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## LuLu15

Here's this mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cowgirl21

Fingers crossed for you Lulu!! First morning urine is always more concentrated and best for testing.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl I really hope you feel better soon FX for you so that it doesn't mess up your cycle.

Lulu FX for you too I really hope they get darker xx like cowgirl said test with the first urine of the day which inmost potent xx

Star e hope your doing okay and sounds like a good plan I'm going to start BD tomorrow and OPKS I just really hope it works this cycle I really do xx and temping is probably the best way star e to see if you have Od yourself xx with the cheapie OPK I always knew when O was coming up as they would start to get darker on the lead up to it xx FX for you xx


----------



## cowgirl21

Lulu, what's that test look like today?

Totally just had a horrible episode of almost passing out and throwing up. Room.was spinning and going dark. Too early for even implantation so it is this virus. Damn it's a doozy


----------



## star_e

cowgirl - so sorry you are going through that. throwing up is the worst, at least for me. I hope you feel better soon!

lulu, fx for you! keep us updated.

angela: good luck with the BD! i hope it works for you this cycle!

afm: i think i might have bad news to report. i went in for my us today (cd 9) and the doc said i had a bunch of little follicles on the right and left but they were all <10mm. i didn't ask what size they were though. i just called them and left a message with the nurse and will receive a call back with the information on what exact size they are. the doc told me this is not bad news yet. she said its still early and for me to come back on Friday. 

i have been doing some research on it ever since i got home though and maybe she didn't say it was bad news, but i feel like it is bad news. i guess i'll know for sure on friday. i am just sad b/c it seems like the bar is too low for me with having to take meds to get AF and not knowing if it will happen and now this. if clomid 150 does not work, i dont even know whats next. this is not good. i don't feel well right now. i am so sad. why are they so small?


----------



## cowgirl21

Star, I'm so sorry to hear you are down. It doesn't mean it's out of reach, you still have a little while to go. Let's hear what Dr has to say and that scan on Friday. 
Chin up, it's going to happen for you <3


----------



## LuLu15

Cowgirl- hope you feel better soon!! Tummy viruses are the worst...I'm so sorry. 

Star- cd 9 is still super early for follicles to be a good size. I didn't get a good sized one until cd17!!!! So you still got a lot of time. Fx that those follicles get bigger!! 

Afm- I think my tests are getting darker...I called my fertility doc today and now I am sitting here at the lab to get my blood drawn. I'll post the pic of the test from this morning...I'm super nervous. The wait is super long...so hoping they can still calm me today with the results.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- how are you doing? Any updates?


----------



## LuLu15

This mornings test with fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star_e

lulu, when do you get the results from the bloods? fx for you!!!! hopefully you'll get them very soon!

on cd17 when your follicle(s) were a good size, what size were they? on what day of the cycle do you usually get your first us and what size are they on that day? i hope cd 9 is just too early. i wish at least one of them had been over 10, but all of them were <10mm. i really hope i am reporting good news as to their size on friday. i just want to know that my body responds to the medication. i mean, i went from 50mg of clomid to 150. i thought this would work, hopefully there is still a chance.


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I definitely think there is still a chance. So they have us call them when we get an almost positive on opk and then they do and US to see the size of the follicles to determine when IUI will happen. I went in on cd12 and they were around 11-13...I had 4 of them...they told me come back in 2 days and we will check them again to see if we can trigger and then do IUI Saturday...well I went in on Friday which was cd14 and they STILL weren't big enough...so I waited all weekend....and kept taking opks which non were positive yet and I went back in Monday which was cd17 and finally I had one that was large enough they triggered me that morning and I went in The next day around 4pm and had my IUI. Clomid made me O late. The one good follicle was 24.


----------



## LuLu15

Oh and I'm hoping the results come in before the end of the day...when I asked the tech she told me it could take 6 hours but I'm hoping it's less.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- I definitely think there is still a chance. So they have us call them when we get an almost positive on opk and then they do and US to see the size of the follicles to determine when IUI will happen. I went in on cd12 and they were around 11-13...I had 4 of them...they told me come back in 2 days and we will check them again to see if we can trigger and then do IUI Saturday...well I went in on Friday which was cd14 and they STILL weren't big enough...so I waited all weekend....and kept taking opks which non were positive yet and I went back in Monday which was cd17 and finally I had one that was large enough they triggered me that morning and I went in The next day around 4pm and had my IUI. Clomid made me O late. The one good follicle was 24.


oh lulu, i hope you get the results today! please keep us updated! fx for you! so your follie grew a lot. your follie went from 13mm on cd12 to 24 mm by cd17. hopefully mine will grow too!

i just called the office and spoke with the doc, she said they don't measure follies if they are <10mm. I asked her again if this was a bad sign and she said it was very early and that this was not a bad sign. she said there were about 10 follies and that we obviously don't want all of them to grow, we just want a few them to grow. So I'll just try to be patient. hopefully, i will have good news to report on friday. i really need some hope.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl I hope you feel better soon FX the tummy bug disappears soon for you xx

lulu OMG I see the line on your last test it's faint but it's definitely there so excited to hear about your bloods FX for you xx

star e I agree with Lulu CD9 your only just really out of AF follicles grow over time with one becoming more dominant than the others I didn't O till CD16 last month and having 10 follicles is really good news hun I reckon you will get a good one out of them xx

AFM I'm CD6 one more day of Clomid to take and AF will be gone by tomorrow I'm already getting a really bloated belly though already so as of tomorrow I'm going to start OPKS just incase I O early I hope I don't though I hope on follicle tracking day on CD16 I hope that will be my O day again so I can time BD perfectly. All this TTC would be so much easier if you knew the exact time and date you were going to O, how long your egg actually survives for and how long your dhs sperm actually survives for aswell but it's all guesstimates so part of it is just pure luck xx

Let's hope we all get lucky tho babydust all round.

I'm also thinking this month I may take a trip to the naughty shop maybe get a few dress up things as I have noticed and so has DH that whilst going through this BD has become alot less fun and more regimented especially the week of O so I think we need to reintroduce a bit of fun xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Cowgirl I hope you feel better soon FX the tummy bug disappears soon for you xx
> 
> lulu OMG I see the line on your last test it's faint but it's definitely there so excited to hear about your bloods FX for you xx
> 
> star e I agree with Lulu CD9 your only just really out of AF follicles grow over time with one becoming more dominant than the others I didn't O till CD16 last month and having 10 follicles is really good news hun I reckon you will get a good one out of them xx
> 
> AFM I'm CD6 one more day of Clomid to take and AF will be gone by tomorrow I'm already getting a really bloated belly though already so as of tomorrow I'm going to start OPKS just incase I O early I hope I don't though I hope on follicle tracking day on CD16 I hope that will be my O day again so I can time BD perfectly. All this TTC would be so much easier if you knew the exact time and date you were going to O, how long your egg actually survives for and how long your dhs sperm actually survives for aswell but it's all guesstimates so part of it is just pure luck xx
> 
> Let's hope we all get lucky tho babydust all round.
> 
> I'm also thinking this month I may take a trip to the naughty shop maybe get a few dress up things as I have noticed and so has DH that whilst going through this BD has become alot less fun and more regimented especially the week of O so I think we need to reintroduce a bit of fun xx

good luck this cycle angela! i completely agree with you about BDing becoming even more stressful around O time (I have not O yet, but last cycle we didn't know that opks did not work and so we thought we were Oing). Doing EOD and then ED for a few days is so hard. I think introducing excitement is a great idea. on your last cycle, what size were your follies on cd16?


----------



## cowgirl21

I guess I'm super mean with dh, "let's go. Let's get this over with..." Hahaa , well we've been married almost eight years and the only time we weren't trying for a baby is when or miracle happened with that first round of Clomid. 
It definitely is quite non romantic, but it is what it is. 
And thanks for the healing wishes, thank God I don't have a GI bug, it's a respiratory virus, I'd swear pneumonia with it. Can't stop coughing. My ovaries, esp my left hurt like crazy when I cough.

Really hoping to hear some good news from you ladies! 
For me, Tuesday is CD 19. Heading for a CD 21 blood test probably on Friday (I asked Dr about the whole timing thing and she said anytime from cd21 to cd24 ) the curiosity is killing me. Shoulda wasted money on opk!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck cowgirl on your bloods FX you get a good result xx

AFM I'm CD7 AF finally gone I decided to take an Opk last night and a faint line appeared so did another this morning and the line is darker as if O is coming I really hope it doesn't as it's far too soon I'm only CD7 I hope Clomid hasn't yet again shortened my cycle this is getting crazy xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Goodluck cowgirl on your bloods FX you get a good result xx
> 
> AFM I'm CD7 AF finally gone I decided to take an Opk last night and a faint line appeared so did another this morning and the line is darker as if O is coming I really hope it doesn't as it's far too soon I'm only CD7 I hope Clomid hasn't yet again shortened my cycle this is getting crazy xx


angela is it bad if clomid shortens your cycle? what's wrong with it coming early?

afm, i have extremely negative thoughts and fears racing through my mind. i keep thinking friday will be bad news, that she will say they are not growing, that my fear that my follies cannot mature will become reality. it didnt help that i was doing research last night and came across some information that said some women with PCOS that have a certain gene are much less responsive to fertility treatments. it said for women with that gene, even IVF is much less successful. it noted that it is often the "thin" PCOS people who have that gene. Well, im a thin pcos. i have non of the symptoms of PCOS other than lack of ovulation. and when she checked on friday, i dont know...was she seeing follicles or those small cysts that are always there that PCOS people have that are called the string of pearls. DH says doc is expert and can tell the difference btwn follies and the small cysts. im just worried. i honestly cannot wait till friday. i mean, i'll put in the time to get pregnant, i will plough through the cycles and try my hardest, but if i cannot ovd then i have no chance. i know there will still be things i can try if 150 does not work. but, even so, that's not comforting news. it makes me feel very scared.

i need good news on friday. i want to just ovd this cycle. even if no bfp, i just want to ovd. i want to know my body will work for this.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM my Opks are still getting darker but not positive I'm worried now that I'm going to O in thereat few days I'm only CD7 and reckon I may O by CD10 meaning when I go for my follicle tracking it will be too late on CD16 to see anything at all as my follicles would have already collapsed so I won't know if I had any good eggs or not xx

I don't think Oing early is a problem but I'm annoyed as wen CD16 comes if I'm right it will be pointless if that's the case though I'll ask for CD21 bloods to help confirm that O occurred xx

Star e please don't stress I reckon by Friday you will be told they have grown and everything will be okay the fact you have growing follicles is a good sign, O occurs if I'm right when a follicle gets to the right size and becomes the most dominant one wen that happens it then cause the LH surge and that cause the follicle to erupt releasing the egg so I'm sure everything will be okay Star e FX that everything goes okay but I think everything will for you xx


----------



## LuLu15

Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't wrote back... I've been at work and I got my results whirl at work. Not good news. My HCG was 10 but my progesterone was 4. They said usually those numbers together like that show a non viable pregnancy....she said she's seen progesterone that low and good results but my HCG was just so low. I asked them for progesterone and got that...so I'm on my way home to do my first dose and hoping that might help. I will get blood work done tomorrow again to see what the new numbers are. On another note... My thyroid is doing better and in a normal range now. I had a good cry at work and still feeling pretty down but I'm sure the little HCG in me is causing some of that too. I hope you ladies are doing great and I will stick around because I'm sure i'llbe startingmy second round of Clomid soon. I will check back in, just wanted to give you ladies the update.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Lulu FX for you that it works I know how it feels when it is all out of your control and you feel helpless we are all here for you I will keep praying you get a good result and everything goes well. This whole TTC is rubbish I don't know what I would do without all you guys to talk to and for support I would go insane xx


----------



## star_e

Angela can you ask them if you can go in early for the tracking?


----------



## AngelaALA

No I tried last month Star e and unfortunately there are other patients and appointments therefore that is my appointment time and that is it xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thank you Angela!! It's so true! I would go crazy if I didn't have you ladies to talk to! And I remember getting opks that seemed so close but I hadn't O'd yet so I think you will be ok that you're going is o O later. 

When is your next appointment star?


----------



## LuLu15

Cowgirl- good luck on your blood test!! Hoping you get great numbers!!


----------



## cowgirl21

Star, they are going to grow, stress isn't going to help though so is there something you can do to take your mind off of it some? I totally know that is easier said than done though. 
150 isn't the max dose of Clomid, so don't give up with that either just yet. In your internet search did you yield other options for what you are classifying yourself as? Do you have any insulin problems? & yes thin people have that too... 

Angela, 
Sorry I missed , are you doing ivf or iui and need them retrieved? When you think can you just bd so in case your Dr missed then you still have that chance it happened naturally?

Lulu,
Yay for results but fingers crossed and prayers
sent that the test was just done super early and things progress well. Did you request bloodwork
to recheck numbers in a few days to see if they are doubling? 


I sent poor dh into the store today for preg tests and ovulation tests, he was a little mad but whatever. I asked him if he even said anything to the cashier or vice versa and he said no... but I took an ovulation test when we got home and it was pretty strong color line, surprised me. I'll take another tomorrow to see if it is disappearing. Yup, totally dtd tonight though


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm just doing Clomid and BDing only no IUI or IVF so the tracking doesn't matter it would just be nice to know if there is good sized follicles there xx well I think I'm okay guys took a normal cheapie Opk today and no line at all so must just be the the other Opks that show a faint line all the way through but gets dark on LH days so all is fine just waiting for O now me and DH haven't started BDing yet as he is on nights and I'm on lates so we're like two passing ships but it's only for another day then we can do the bed dance xx CD8 today and I took my last Clomid pill last night let's hope I get my sticky egg this month FX xx

Cowgirl Goodluck that O is on its way FX that you get a sticky egg xx


----------



## LuLu15

Cowgirl- thank you! And yes! &#128522; I go later this afternoon to make sure I give it the true 48 hours. And then I won't hear the results until Thursday. 
Exited you got a dark opk!! Fx you get that egg and for a sticky one!! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

lulu I must have missed your update yesterday. sorry you were feeling down. I hope the results on Thursday are good news. glad the thyroid is doing better. 

afm had intense nausea this morning. I think the effects of clomid are starting to begin. I was buckled over sick for a few hours. I'm better now though. did not BD last night bc I was just too tired. I think the negative thoughts took too much of m energy away. I will be tonight. 

you are right cowgirl the stress is not good. I'll ask my doc if I am insulin resistant. 

my us is on Friday. I am hoping they have grown. I really wish today was Thursday bc I'm so anxious to go.


----------



## star_e

Angela that's good then that u haven't O yet. hopefully it will be soon! and that you'll get good info at your next scan which is on cd 16 right?


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I hope you feel better soon only one more sleep till scan I'm sure everything will be fine FX for you xx

Lulu again I really hope it goes well not long to wait now xx

star e yes no O yet scan on CD16 faint lines are starting to appear on cheapie Opks so I'm thinking O may come in next 3-4 days there still not positive yet though so FX I'm going to start BD tomorrow just incase xx AFM I'm CD8 still getting bad bloating and today got a few pain on right hand side like O pains so who knows maybe I'll release more eggs again I hope I do I would love twins xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e I hope you feel better soon only one more sleep till scan I'm sure everything will be fine FX for you xx
> 
> Lulu again I really hope it goes well not long to wait now xx
> 
> star e yes no O yet scan on CD16 faint lines are starting to appear on cheapie Opks so I'm thinking O may come in next 3-4 days there still not positive yet though so FX I'm going to start BD tomorrow just incase xx AFM I'm CD8 still getting bad bloating and today got a few pain on right hand side like O pains so who knows maybe I'll release more eggs again I hope I do I would love twins xx

Fx for you! keep us updated. 

I just BD. my appointment is Friday so at this time tomorrow I'll be almost there. I'll let you all know as soon as I find out.


----------



## star_e

well tomorrow is my us scan. just hoping it shows those follies have grown. DH and BDed last night. i think we will prob do it again friday and skip today. i guess we will see how we are feeling tonight. 

the challenge today for me is to try not to worry the entire day about the us scan. 

has anyone here done acupuncture and does it help?


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck star!! Excited to hear about your scan!! I have never tried acupuncture but have heard it's been helpful! 

Angela- how are you doing today??

Afm got my second beta back it was a 29, so it just about tripled...I'm just nervous it's low. But my tests are still getting darker. I'm so nervous.. I feel like each time I'm gunna test there's gunna be a bfn.


----------



## LuLu15

This is today's test. Around 16dpo, I'm pretty sure I O'd late in the day so it's technically 15 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I'm so happy for you congratulations that's amazing news and I'm sure it will all be okay what happens next do you have to go for another beta again to check your levels xx

AFM I'm CD9 still negative on Opks so just waiting for O really, I've got no symptoms of O either at the mo so we shall see xx


----------



## star_e

lulu fx for you! super exciting!!! 

hope O starts for you soon Angela. have you kept up with the running?

I did the elliptical machine again today and drank 5 cups of water which for me is a lot. I'm trying to get to 8. tomorrow is my scan. oh I hope I hope. I'm so anxious. just waiting for tomorrow. hope I'm not met w bad news. I really need a positive sign.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e good luck today let us know how it's goes FX for you but I know them follies will be bigger xx

AFM no I haven't been running again since but that's down to having no hot water or heating and having to get a new boiler fitted in the house meaning no showers or baths but now it's fixed I've got no excuse so will be going again today or tomorrow xx I'm CD10 today still neg Opks however getting alot of CM creamy and O pains like stretching on my left side today was the right side the other day so reckoning O shouldn't be too far away for me xx still not started BDing as DH has been on nights but going to start as of tonight xx


----------



## star_e

so bad news (?), follies are still small. only one follie is at 12mm. doc says i am clomid resistant. i was very very sad. DH was with me for this appointment b/c we have both been super hopeful the entire week. doc says clomid just does not work for me. so to me this is very bad news, but she seemed totally okay with it. she said it just does not work for you. she said that my tests show good ovarian reserves, so there is not problem with that. and that some people don't respond to clomid. 

she gave us four shots to take over the next four days. they are follitism shots that are used to help make the follies grow. she says there is a high chance it will work, but if it does not work, its okay bc we will start with injections first thing on the next cycle. right now we are starting them late and its a lot better if we start the cycle with it. so there is still a chance for this cycle, but if not, i have a plan set for next cycle.

im thankful that the ovarian reserve is good, i am just still sad. i wanted clomid to work. hopefully we will find something that will get me to ovulate. my next appointment is tuesday. we take the four shots, one each night and on tuesday we will look to see if they have made the one with 12mm grow, and maybe others. somehow starting the injections at the beginning of the cycle is better, but i didnt ask why. i dont know maybe it gives it more time to work. 

sad, but, it was helpful that doc seemed positive about the next steps.


----------



## star_e

so basically its bad news in that clomid did not work, and its bad that it might not work this cycle. but i guess her optimism made me feel like i will eventually find something that works b/c i don't have the ovarian reserve problems. 

i don't know....


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I'm so so sorry to hear that, I guess the positive you can take from it is that you changed to a good doctor and without her doing all this US you would never have known if you had stayed with your old doc she would of got you taking Clomid for no reason as it wouldn't work but could still cause cancer so the positive thing is is that you still have options still have things open to you and by the sounds of it the Doc already has a plan of action for you. I wish you all the best and pray that the shots work xx everything crossed for you xx


----------



## star_e

yea, if i had stayed with the old doc, she would have had me at 100 first, then 150 and then maybe even have kept me on it for another cycle. the us is good b/c she monitors me frequently and we can see what is happening. i mean, i feel bad that clomid does not work for me. i wish it would have worked. now i have to try something else and hope that it works. w/o O i have no chance. so i need to find something that gets me to O. i very much hope this works. its just tough b/c i know how hard it is to get a BFP even if O happens. but, i havent been able to get to that point. its all the AF drama, now the O hurdle. im glad i moved to this new place though. hopefully i'll have luck if not this cycle, next cycle.

i will do round one of the shots tonight. i'll let you all know how it goes.

any news from your end? what are the opks saying? LH surge coming soon?


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you star e I really hope the shots work xx

AFM I'm just waiting for O still neg on Opks but the bloating and full feeling is here so hopefully O soon I hate this feeling it's crazy I'm definitely taking a break for a few months before TTC again and move forward for the next three months of Clomid as these last two months have just been a complete emotional roller-coaster my emotions on clomid are all over the place my skin is awful I feel tired all the time and constantly have a bloated stomach and get backache and cramping it's mental so told DH if we're not lucky this month then I defo need a breather before I go insane on this stuff we'll still try in them two months but without Clomid and see if I O on my own xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> FX for you star e I really hope the shots work xx
> 
> AFM I'm just waiting for O still neg on Opks but the bloating and full feeling is here so hopefully O soon I hate this feeling it's crazy I'm definitely taking a break for a few months before TTC again and move forward for the next three months of Clomid as these last two months have just been a complete emotional roller-coaster my emotions on clomid are all over the place my skin is awful I feel tired all the time and constantly have a bloated stomach and get backache and cramping it's mental so told DH if we're not lucky this month then I defo need a breather before I go insane on this stuff we'll still try in them two months but without Clomid and see if I O on my own xx

fx crossed for you. I completely understand. I got terrible skin w the prometrium and had those moments of deep sadness. the clomid only effected me on one day with nausea. prob bc I'm resistant I don't get too much of an effect. anyways I understand bc it's tough. I have also felt exhausted. maybe that was clomid. DH gave me first injection tonight. I was scared especially bc he was nervous about it too. it stung but wasn't too bad. the area is a bit sore now. hopefully these shots work. 

hope you O soon. and sorry clomid is having strong effects for you. it seems to have strong effects on a lot of people. I very much hope this cycle works for you! keep us updated.


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! Need to catch up... I have also been through an emotional roller coaster...I don't think I like progesterone! Lol. 

Star- I'm so sorry that Clomid did not work but I think it's great your doc is optimistic about the injections. Fx it works this cycle!! 

Angela- fx you O very soon!! I understand taking a break...I'm on the fence with taking a break myself. I was talking to my friend and telling her how I never realized how crazy of an emotional roller coaster this journey is. I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk about it with and know how we each are feeling. 

Afm- my tests started to get lighter yesterday...all I had was a digital this morning, which I'm not sure what the sensitivity is and it still said "not pregnant" so I don't think my numbers are increasing as they should...thinking this is a true chemical...I'm off to get my labs drawn but I won't know till Monday...I really just want to stop taking this progesterone knowing my tests aren't getting any stronger. Also I hate taking medication in general lol.


----------



## cowgirl21

Awe, Lulu I'm sorry, I wish it wasn't true... next month for sure

Star, so glad you found a much more thorough doctor to help you. I'm sure they know exactly how to get you pregnant.

Angela, take a break. There is also the thought that you might have a random time that you ovulate without meds too, but I still pray that it works for you this month.


For me, went yesterday for CD 21 progesterone test. Since it's Easter weekend I have to wait to call doctor Monday to call for results. I think I may have ovulated late but I don't think hubby and I did the deed enough so I'm worried we wasted the whole month. I Haven't had any sort of implantation spotting but I'm praying hard. This is going to be a longggggggg week.


----------



## LuLu15

Cowgirl- you never know, all it takes is once! I've heard of people who got pregnant bd a week before O. So fx it works for you!! I agree on the loooong weekend. I'm going to pick up more tests tonight just to double check my feeling that the numbers are dropping.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lu FX it all goes well I really hope it does for you I have everything crossed for us all, I really hope you get good results xx this whole roller-coaster of trying with fertility assistance is crazy makes you more regimented and you look at every sign every slight twinge, I've heard alot of people just get pregnant when they actually just stop so maybe if this isn't your month then that might happen but if your anything like me I don't think I could stop even without Clomid I'd still be BBT and Opk and cm and cp lol its just that I want it so badly my biological clock is ticking and nothing more would make my family complete without the pitter patter of tiny feet xx

Star e keep us updated about the shots and what happens next FX for you we've been through this journey from day one together and nothing would make me happier to hear that you have Od xx

Cowgirl really hope your levels come back good FX for you last month I know me and Dh missed our golden opportunity for BD due to his gramps passing away I really hope you caught it if it's the right environment in there his swimmers can live for five days FX for you xx 

AFM CD11 got EWCM today and alot of it sorry TMI still neg on Opks but with that sign it can't be far off so wish me luck me and DH have started BDing everyday we will for a week hope it does work as I would hate that I've gone through all this for nothing I'm thinking of going for acupuncture to help with stress as my job is stressful at the mo and so is all this baby making it can't be helping things xx


----------



## cowgirl21

With ds, we weren't taking any chances of sperm.not living assigns being where it need to be so we had sex everyday for two weeks, lol


----------



## star_e

lulu I have my fx for you! I'm not familiar with cp though I have heard about it. hopefully those tests are just finicky and maybe the bloods on Monday will be good. taking progesterone totally blows. I'm pretty sure that's what the provera and prometrium are and it very much effects me. my skin breaks out and I feel like crap. so I can understand wanting to get off it. have your temps stayed high? 

Angela. so awesome that you have the ewcm! I really want to experience that as I never have. not bc I think the experience would be good but bc of what it means. that O is coming! I have heard really positive things about acupuncture. how it's helpful to bring blood flow to uterus and for stress relief. I'm thinking of trying it as well. 

cowgirl fx for you! I know waiting is the worst hopefully you'll get it. sometimes it's hard to be perfect w the BD. I mean I've been so exhausted and not really doing it bc I figure the follies need to grow and I can rest up for when it counts. which will hopefully be this month. 

afm. DH gave me my second injection. they sting and I feel sore from them. I read up about them a lot today and I now understand why it's better to take them at the beginning of the cycle. it's mostly bc then you have the chance to dial it up more. some people get 8 or more injections bc they do not respond to the lighter doses. hopefully my ovaries will respond to these four shots. but if they are very stubborn I guess we will just have to do more shots or up the dose. I feel sad about this entire thing bc I have to do so much to have the chance. I wish my ovaries would just let the follies develop. I'm trying to stay positive. 

Tuesday is my appointment. I really really hope I don't start off the post that day with bad news.....


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl I don't know how you did two solid weeks of BDing lol a full week is good enough for me don't think I could cope and neither could DH for two weeks lol xx we have a good sex life but due to shift work and long hours and both our jobs being stressful at times we normally every three days roughly so the week of O by the end it can become a little tedious rather than fun if you get me 'come on Dh I know you've had a shit night in work got off two hours late and have been working with heavy machinery all night and feel shattered so come upstairs and let's get this over and done with so you can sleep' lol xx that's what it's like sometimes whereas on days wen I'm not in my fertile window I'd just let him go bed xx

Star e FX for you that those little stubborn follies are growing inside there and you get positive news on Tuesday not long to go are you not going to just do a bit of BDing just incase the shots make you O xx

AFM Opk still neg CM this morning but it will come soon enough wish me luck I get my sticky egg I've come to the realisation now that by Thurs when I have my follicle tracking it will be too late but hopefully they'll still be able to see collapsed follicles and take the sizes xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- thank you! This journey is so crazy...I think I'm finally ok with moving on! Had a few days of crys and now I just want my cycle to start so we can go to the next. I hope that opk gets positive soon and the doc is able to see something on Thursday!! 

Star- thank you! Yes I believe they are similar. I almost didn't take it today because I'm thinking they will tell me to stop on Monday but there's always the what ifs. I've got my fx that those follies are growing for you!! I hope you get some great news!! 

Cowgirl- I don't think we could last for 2 weeks lol...same as Angela...during the fertile week we are beat by the end and take a good break haha!!! Fx Monday you get some good results from your blood test! 

Afm just waiting around....my test are still "positive" but just lighter...I've been reading and people say tests aren't an indication of how much HCG but just that you are pregnant but I can't get a positive on regular digis and my HCG was just so low in the beginning so preparing for the worst. Glad I have you ladies! &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I really hope you get a good result and everything goes well for you my heart goes out to you right now I know that feeling when I was going through my MC just feeling helpless not knowing what will happen and knowing there is nothing you can do FX for you I would love for you to get good news xx

AFM I'm CD12 got EWCM again today and a positive Opk tonight it was neg this morning but defo positive tonight extremely dark so O is on its way BD last night and will BD for next 4 days to make sure wish me luck I hope I get a sticky egg xx


----------



## star_e

angela: that's great news. O is arriving! definitely have my fx crossed for you that you get your sticky egg!

lulu: im really hopeful that you will get a good result. this ttc journey is so tough. all the ups and downs and mostly the uncertainty that gets me.

afm: did my third injection tonight. tomorrow is my last night of injection. i hope im not being super super stupid right now for not BDing. we have just been so darn tired and in my head im thinking, we have to check on tuesday to see if they are growing. if they are then we will trigger, if they are not, i think the cycle is a bust. but, i guess i have not considered the chance of Oing on my own. i will BD tomorrow then just in case. im not hopeful for this cycle just b/c ive done a lot of reasearch on these injections and most people have to do like 8+ injections and they start at the beginning of the cycle like cd3. the only way this would work is if my ovaries were super responsive. and im pretty sure they are very stubborn. i just wish they would let up a bit and let the follie grow. we shall see on tuesday.


----------



## cowgirl21

Well, we wanted a family immediately buy held off for two years, then started trying. Almost four years, plus fertility meds, we both just got it done because we wanted it so bad.

Each of you are in my heart, each situation is different.

Today I felt some things in my belly, I can't tell what kind of things. )had a csect w ds so I have scar tissue) I'm wishing and praying so much that it is implantation. I can't wait to call Dr for results tomorrow, ahhhhh!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck star e I really hope these trigger shots do work for you as you deserve it xx I've got everything crossed for you and LULU that everything will work out and go well this month babydust all round xx 

AFM CD13 we BD last night again have done the last two and will do for the next three just to be on the safe side and we get that sticky egg I really hope it works this month got follicle tracking on Thursday it should still be able to tell if I Od and even though the follicles will be already collapsing the doctor should be able to tell if they where a decent size wish me luck we catch that sticky egg xx


----------



## cowgirl21

Good luck!!! Here's to time moving quickly to get those results!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl ooohhh could be Imbedding how many DPO are you now xx Goodluck with your results what results are you waiting for again xx I hope you do get a BFP FX for you and babydust xx I know you already have a child but I know your journey was long and hard getting him and now your journey is just as tough for your second. I really hope you do get your BFP this month and all that hard work would have been worth it xx FX 

AFM CD13 now neg on OPK haven't had my temp dip and increase yet though so just waiting for that to confirm O has actually occurred xx


----------



## cowgirl21

AngelaALA said:


> Cowgirl ooohhh could be Imbedding how many DPO are you now xx Goodluck with your results what results are you waiting for again xx I hope you do get a BFP FX for you and babydust xx I know you already have a child but I know your journey was long and hard getting him and now your journey is just as tough for your second. I really hope you do get your BFP this month and all that hard work would have been worth it xx FX
> 
> AFM CD13 now neg on OPK haven't had my temp dip and increase yet though so just waiting for that to confirm O has actually occurred xx

Thanks! I'm waiting for cd21 progesterone test to confirm ovulation or not so I can get the next dose of Clomid.
Yes, almost 3.5/4 years for a sibling, so hard when he started asking for one when he was two, and all these holidays not being able to provide any family to celebrate with. (Ready to adopt ten kids so we can all be together)
Cd13 is likely pretty early still, fx!!!


----------



## star_e

cowgirl, gluck for today! today is the day you get the results, right? keep us updated. fx for you!

angela: from the sounds of your BD schedule, it seems like you did what you could from your end to make this cycle work. fx for you that you get your BFP. your us is this week, right?

afm, no news. tonight is last injection and tomorrow is my appointment. tomorrow i will either find out the cycle is a bust or that we have a chance. we shall see. will post tomorrow as soon as i am able to.


----------



## cowgirl21

Called Dr and got progesterone results. Friday it was only .5 indicating no ovulation. The assistant said she had in my chart that if it didn't work instead of giving me next higher dose that I have to go to fertility specialist. Gahhhh I am so sad. I am still feeling stretchy feelings in my uterus so I don't know what the heck is going on. 

Good luck to you tomorrow!!


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- Fx that you get a sticky bean this cycle!! Looks like you did everything right!! &#128522;

Star- fx those follies got bigger and you can O this cycle and catch that egg!! 

Cowgirl- any results yet?? Hope they are good!

Afm- beta came back at 15...so they want to make sure it's not ectopic since af hasn't started but I only stopped progesterone yesterday. So blood work this weekend again. Ttc may be on hold due to a nodule they found on my thyroid. But will keep you ladies updated!! And fx for you all!!!


----------



## star_e

cowgirl. I'm so sorry about the results. will they give you another blood test in case it was taken too early? are you moving on to the specialist?

lulu. still hopeful for you. since AF has not arrived maybe there is still hope. how did they find the nodule? is everything okay with your thyroid? is it a new nodule?

afm. just BDed and my appointment is tomorrow. will report when I find out. 

Angela any updates?


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl so sorry to hear that I really am I hope the specialist can give you answers and help you get you BFP keep us posted how you get on and we are all here for you all in the same boat xx

Lulu FX for you I really hope everything goes okay and it isn't ectopic I wish you all the best and pray it all goes smoothly xx

Star e FX for you too that everything goes well today I hope your follicles have grown to a good size xx

AFM CD14 just waiting for my temps to go up to confirm O and my follicle tracking on Thursday will also confirm O too I really hope I have xx me and Dh have BD the last three nights and will continue for the next 2 days aswell to give us a good chance xx FX I O guys and have some good follies and get a sticky egg xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hi girls :) I know I'm not very consistent on this thread, which is annoying lol but I thought maybe you all might have some insight on what I'm going through.

For my March cycle, I used Provera to induce AF. Started Clomid 50mg CD3-7. US CD12 revealed one follie on my R ovary too small to trigger. US CD15 revealed follies on both sides, still too small to trigger. RE gave me Clomid 100mg CD15-20, next US CD25, hoping to trigger then.

Has anyone heard of taking clomid twice on one cycle like this? Any success? I found some info online, the term for it is "stair-stepping"; but I really can't find much on it. I thought maybe someone on this forum would know about it? Or been there, done that????

Cowgirl; so sorry your progesterone levels didn't come back higher. I hope this cycle at least gives you and your doctor a better idea of what's going on somehow. If you choose to move onto a fertility specialist, my advice to you would to be "have no fear" - I was terrified of seeing an RE. Thinking I was doomed for the worst. Not the case. They are so smart, specialized and goal oriented. They work their butts off to give families a healthy pregnancy. I hope you find the right doctor for you! :hugs:

star_e - FX your follicles are ready to trigger!! Best wishes! Can't wait to see your next update!! :D

LuLu, FX you have a healthy, happy, sticky bean there! Praying its not ectopic for you!


----------



## star_e

they haven't grown at all. I'll tell you more later. just leaving appointment. feel awful.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Star e FX you get it sorted hun so gutted for you xx


----------



## star_e

im so sad right now. first off, i am in pain because of the injections. i was exercising yesterday and had to stop because of the discomfort. i thought maybe that was a good sign, thinking maybe the follies were growing. went in today and the biggest follicle that was at 12mm has stayed at 12mm. it did not grow at all with the four shots! 

so the RE suggested doing another four injections and told me to come in on friday for another u/s. she said sometimes it just takes a few more days. i was so sad. i mean, i thought it would at least grow a little, at least to 14 or 16. for it to have stayed the same makes me so very worried. i have another set of four shots and will start one of them tonight. its so uncomfortable. i feel very sore, and its just this chronic pain at the injection areas. the u/s was so uncomfortable today. 

apparently they have me on a low does of the injections b/c they are worried about overstimulating. in my very negative mind right now, i wonder if my ovaries can even be overstimulated. 

i feel terrible. i have to do more injections. and i really do not believe i will be reporting good news on here on friday. i really dont. im scared right now. im scared that something is just seriously wrong with my follies, that they just wont grow.


----------



## LuLu15

Oh star I am so sorry about the news!! Did they up the dose of injections for the next 4? Also did you ask the nurses to tell you other places you can inject so that it's not so painful? I can only imagine the pain and discomfort! Fx that you have good news on Friday!! 

Angela- fx for you Angela!! I really hope this is your month!! 

Wifey- I haven't heard of taking Clomid twice...can you ask the doc why they are doing it that way? 

Afm- started spitting today... I probably won't need to get more blood work done. My endocrinologist called and said he needs to do a biopsy on this nodule on my thyroid. And he also suggested we put ttc on hold until we know the outcome of this nodule. If it comes back as cancer they can't do anything if I'm pregnant and surgery would be needed. So I'm hoping the biopsy can be done soon!! But we may be out this next month and will start again in May.


----------



## star_e

lulu: sending you the best wishes that the nodule is benign! i hope you get it resolved soon. please let us know how you are doing with this. will send you many prayers.

afm: no they did not up the dose on the injections. same dose. just gave myself the first injection. it is so painful. i have seen people in videos give them to themselves and they say they feel no pain and that it does not hurt them. everyone is different because it definitely hurts me. my tummy has all these bruise marks from the injections. very small bruises, not big. its chronic dull pain and right now its a stinging pain, the stinging lasts for a while after the injection. and uggg 4 more. that will be 8 by friday. im just scared. what if they are still small on friday. i am at a low dose, so there is the hope for a higher dose. but to me this is bad. im doing injections and im still not responding. im so sad.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu that's awful news I really hope it is benign FX for you that everything is okay xx

Star e so sorry to hear that I really am I hope you do get a good result on Friday them injections sound horrendous xx

AFM I'm CD15 a little worried as my temps aren't going up which they should be by now so I don't think I'm going to O this month but we shall see I have my follicle tracking on Thursday so I'm going to stay hopeful till this xx


----------



## wifeybby

FX its benign LuLu, I know its hard not to worry but please take it easy

star, I'm so sorry to hear you're having a hard time with the injections. I haven't used those (yet) but I have heard them be described just as you said. I hope they are working, and your follies will grow by Friday. Best wishes your way. Did she mention what size your follies are? I was at 10mm on CD15. :(

From what my RE said, and from what I've gathered online I guess there is no need to wait for another cycle to up your Clomid dosage. My RE said my follies look perfect, just too small, and that my uterine lining looks great. So, to avoid wasting time he started me on 100mg that day. I read studies about it online and it seems to be successful. I'm comfortable and excited about it; however, since I went in CD12 and follies were too small, CD15 follies still too small - I don't know how confident I really am about them growing now. I feel the same as you, Star, like there's something wrong with my follies and why they just won't grow. I go back and forth on being positive and hopeless. I just want this so bad I can't stand it. Today is Day 3 of 100mg, I go back 5 days after my last pill for ultrasound; on April 6. Hopefully they will be big enough to trigger shot. It seems like that's a long time to hold onto eggs though, I'm concerned about the quality. Unless somehow this round of Clomid sprouts new follies that grow quickly - highly unlikely.

Good luck to everyone and hope we see some BFPs here soon :)


----------



## star_e

wifeybby: I have definitely heard of people adding clomid mid cycle and some people have success. sorry if you mentioned this earlier but are you responsive to clomid (in the past)? or is this your first cycle with it. I was deemed clomid resistant this cycle and within the cycle we switched to injections. I'm like at cd18 today and I still have another three injections left. I go in on Friday before the last dose. if no growth the cycle will be canceled and we will start at the beginning. apparently if follies are stubborn some people have done 20 days of injections. I hope you respond to clomid and don't have to go through this. from what I have read it can take several cycles with the injections to figure out what dose works and depends to on the RE and what protocols they follow. some want to stay at low dose for longer periods of time and others to at high dose and then dial back. it seems like many people do 14+ injections. the problem is that they can be dormant for a long time and then all of a sudden within a few days multiples can develop and then the cycle is canceled. right now I can't even imagine that happening bc my follies seem stubborn beyond belief. and I have this fear of something being wrong with them. I think given what I've read it can just take a while to figure it out. fx for you that clomid is what works for you. keep us updated.


----------



## star_e

so went to the bathroom this morning and saw what I thought was ewcm. never seen that before but does not make sense given that my follow was at 12 yesterday. I did take another injection last night but doubt it did anything. then I realized it's probably just the ultrasound gel form yesterday coming out. :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby FX for you I hope Clomid works for you and you respond well to higher dose, I'm on cycle three of Clomid hope it works as will only let me do Clomid for another three before IVF, have you had any symptoms with Clomid xx

star e the injections sound awful but I really hope they work for you I really do and you get your BFP I really hope it works FX for you, if it is EWCM it should be clear and stretch in your fingers if it does then it was defo EWCM not gel as the gel doesn't stretch xx

I'm CD15 hoping I get good news at Dr's tomorrow but we shall see I'll keep you guys posted we have BD the past 5 days will again tonight and next day if I get good news just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Wifebby FX for you I hope Clomid works for you and you respond well to higher dose, I'm on cycle three of Clomid hope it works as will only let me do Clomid for another three before IVF, have you had any symptoms with Clomid xx
> 
> star e the injections sound awful but I really hope they work for you I really do and you get your BFP I really hope it works FX for you, if it is EWCM it should be clear and stretch in your fingers if it does then it was defo EWCM not gel as the gel doesn't stretch xx
> 
> I'm CD15 hoping I get good news at Dr's tomorrow but we shall see I'll keep you guys posted we have BD the past 5 days will again tonight and next day if I get good news just to be on the safe side xx


Angela it stretched but it was only there this morning. it's gone now. how long do you have yours for? it came out this morning as I was going to bathroom and I saw it and then was able to collect a little to stretch it out. but even one hour later it was gone so I assumed it was the gel. cause if it was ewcm wouldn't it still be here or does it show up just once and go away the rest of the day?

keep us posted about appointment. hope you did indeed O! are your temps still unusual? if you did O you have done your part with all the BDing! fx for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry for the TMI but I normally only notice my Cm in the morning after my number two if you get me sorry for the TMI, I don't notice it really any other time xx it sounds to me it was EWCM xx


----------



## AngelaALA

You can see my chart in KY signature Star e my temps have been quite high throughout but could be down to Clomid, they haven't risen yet I had a dip on CD13 that could be O but I need my temps to rise to confirm to be honest though the last two nights I've had restless nights constant broken sleep so that could be why my temps are off plus I'm taking them an hour earlier now with the clocks going forward I don't know whether that will be effecting them xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Sorry for the TMI but I normally only notice my Cm in the morning after my number two if you get me sorry for the TMI, I don't notice it really any other time xx it sounds to me it was EWCM xx

Angela This was in the morning after my number 2!!!!!!


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> You can see my chart in KY signature Star e my temps have been quite high throughout but could be down to Clomid, they haven't risen yet I had a dip on CD13 that could be O but I need my temps to rise to confirm to be honest though the last two nights I've had restless nights constant broken sleep so that could be why my temps are off plus I'm taking them an hour earlier now with the clocks going forward I don't know whether that will be effecting them xx

oh yes i do see your chart. yea cd13 could be the day. your cd14 and cd15 are the same temp and that is higher than cd13, so technically as long as it doesn't dip, aren't you good? hope your temps keep rising b/c your BDing schedule was awesome this cycle.

im thinking im going to play it safe and BD tonight. im not sure if i should call the clinic and let them know. my next appointment is friday, but i have two more injections up until then. tonight and tomorrow. i hope i still have a chance this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well they say that's the most likely time that you will be able to spot your Cm xx it maybe a good sign you've not got long to wait till Fri hun xx FX for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck star e well my fertile Cm has lasted 5 days it's definitely going now though I know it is so hopefully I should also see a temp increase tomorrow and my follicle tracking will confirm O then I'll hopefully be changing to DPO rather than CD they can tell roughly when you Od by the follicle collapsing so I'll know how many DPO I roughly am, my chart is a little-used up the last two days though as I've had constant restless sleep every couple of hours waking up and crazy dreams dreamt last night I was in a car crash and came out completely unscathed but the pile up cars was horrendous it woke me up, I don't normally dreamt all either I'm a really good sleeper xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Not little used I mean a little off dam predictive text lol xx


----------



## star_e

oh good angela, your appointment is tomorrow! you can get the info and see how many follies might have collapsed. fx for you that you did indeed O and that you get your BFP this cycle. can they roughly tell what size it was as well? i guess they can get a good idea of how many follies were released by looking at your estraidol level too (i think). do they do bw tomorrow as well?

i just did my injection. i have already come to dread it and i havent even done it for very long. i actually have two more days of them, but i see the doc before my last dose. i really am trying to cling onto hope. but, even if it was ewcm, my follie was only 12 yesterday. i doubt anything is actually happening. but it was fun to get excited for a while. i just hope i am not met with disappointing news on friday. i really need this. i just want to know i can O. i dont want to be in that horribly dark place where i feel like i don't have a chance.


----------



## star_e

Dh is still at work. he has so much to do and its already late and im tired. dont know if i'll get to BD. and after having accumulated many bruises from these injections my poor lower tummy is hurt. even when i get animated when talking i feel that dull ache. ugggg.


----------



## star_e

well went to bathroom this evening before going to sleep and there was more ewcm. it was very stretchy. never had this ever before. DH managed to get home and we BDed. Going to hold onto some hope.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck and FX star e it sounds hopefully like a good sign as EWCM is meant to be when you are most fertile mine this month after two days of EWCM then went to watery and is now gone completely, I hope it is a good sign praying it is for you xx not long to wait only one more day till you will know xx

AFM I'm possibly DPO3 had a good temp rise today and FF has now put my O day as CD13 and by the looks of it we timed BD well two days before, on O and two days after, hopefully follicle tracking will also confirm this too FX I get my sticky egg this month from my Lp AF is due on 11th April xx 

They can tell the size star e so will tell me how big they are and how many I had and also can see where the egg burst out the follicle too, they dobt do bw as they say they just tell the same as follicle tracking but obviously follicle tracking is more precise than bw xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM went for follicle tracking got one follicle collapsing on left hand side so released one egg only doctor said though it is possible FF is correct that it was CD13 but to be on the safe side to BD still for the next two days as the release is a slow process and I could be slowly releasing meaning I'm most fertile right now so just told DH he's gutted as told him last night would be the last lol wish me luck xx Also she's given me a prescription for Clomid 50mg for the next three months but here's hoping I won't need it xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> AFM went for follicle tracking got one follicle collapsing on left hand side so released one egg only doctor said though it is possible FF is correct that it was CD13 but to be on the safe side to BD still for the next two days as the release is a slow process and I could be slowly releasing meaning I'm most fertile right now so just told DH he's gutted as told him last night would be the last lol wish me luck xx Also she's given me a prescription for Clomid 50mg for the next three months but here's hoping I won't need it xx

oh how interesting. the slow release part. good thing she told you that! I mean BDing gets to be too much during these times but it must be done so I'm glad you know! yea for confirmation that you O! my fx for you!!!! hope this is the one!

afm more ewcm this morning. I hope this is a sign of something positive. i have never ever had it before. so it's definitely new. might just be a response to the meds. who knows. I'll find out tomorrow. how many days do you usually have ewcm and how many days after that do you O?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! 
Do you mind if I join? I know this thread is long so some of you may be past clomid but this is my first month taking it and I was wondering when you ovulated on it? I know it's different for everyone but I was just curious. 

A little background on me: we've been Ttc for 13 cycles now. With a few months of ntnp before that. All tests came back normal but according to temps and OPKs i haven't been ovulating since my mc in early November. Doc put me on 100mg of clomid cd 3-7 which I finished two days ago


----------



## star_e

Angela I see from you FF chart you had it for two days and then O. I'm curious if this is usually the case for you or if you ever O a few days later.


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Do you mind if I join? I know this thread is long so some of you may be past clomid but this is my first month taking it and I was wondering when you ovulated on it? I know it's different for everyone but I was just curious.
> 
> A little background on me: we've been Ttc for 13 cycles now. With a few months of ntnp before that. All tests came back normal but according to temps and OPKs i haven't been ovulating since my mc in early November. Doc put me on 100mg of clomid cd 3-7 which I finished two days ago

mrs green welcome!!!!

I'm so sorry about the mc. and very much hope clomid works for you. is this your first cycle with it?

I was put on clomid but deemed clomid resistant this cycle. I have pcos and do not ovd on my own. 150 mg of clomid didn't even get me to Ovd. I'm currently doing follistem injections and so far have not been responsive but I'm on a low dose as they gave me it this cycle mid cycle bc clomid didn't work. I go in tomorrow to see if the follies have grown.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I had fertile CM for five days straight as watery is also fertile and I Od in the middle of that patch xx

Welcome Mrs Green sorry to hear of MC i had an MC last year in August 5 wks that was a natural BFP xx

Just to warn you Clomid can shorten your cycle and lengthen it, my first month it shortened it to 26days meaning I Od as soon as AF went meaning I missed my chance as didn't BD at that time and by the time I started OPKS on CD12 it was already too late, last month it lengthened it and I Od on CD16 luckily I caught it as bought loads of cheapie Opks and was BBT but unfortunately due to a bereavement we missed some days of my fertile window plus Clomid dried up my CM last month and I had to rely on Preseed. This is my third month and it seems to have levelled out so FX for me xx

Are they doing anything else like BW or follicle tracking or us xx

Quick question guys the Dr has given me a prescription for another three months of Clomid I know if I get BFP this month and carry through then I know my free fertility treatment is gone I won't get any help again should I get the Clomid and keep it just incase I get a BFP so I can try it on my own for another baby after this one xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Star- this is my first month taking it. I'm so sorry about you being clomid resistant. Hope you get your bfp soon. 

Angela-I'm not sure it's the right thing but I'd probably keep it. I'm sure the doctors would say not to though. 
I'm not doing anything except a cd 5 ultrasound and then taking the medication. Hopefully I ov. If not, or if no bfp in 3 months they'll change to something else.


----------



## LuLu15

Welcome Mrs.green. So sorry about your miscarriage. Last cycle was my first time with Clomid and I ovulated late where they triggered me. But it can also make your cycles shorter. 

Angela- yes def fill that prescription...just check the expiration date as well. Fx this is your cycle!! Go get that egg!! &#9786;&#65039;

Star- yay for ewcm!!! I really hope this is a great sign for you!! When do you go back again? 

Afm- I got my biopsy date, it's not til May 11th!!! So that at least 2 months off of ttc. I asked to be put on a list if someone cancels. Also af started yesterday and the cramps are horrible! But ibuprofen has helped. Really hoping this is the month for you ladies!! &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I really hope everything is okay and it is benign and you'll be back on the TTC cycle was again and get your BFP please keep going in the forum be lovely to still hear from you xx

sod it I'm going to get the prescription my last lot lasted nearly three years before it's expiration date so I'm going to get it xx

Mrs Green I would buy a load of cheapie Opks one step there called on Internet and start doing them twice a day xx also get a basal body thermometer it's really easy to do download fertility friend on Google Apps it's free and document your temps your BBT is the only thing that can actually confirm that O has occurred due to the increase in your BBT if it doesn't rise you've not Od and if that's the case then you can tell Dr who can start running more tests Goodluck xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Angela! I do track my bbt and use OPKs like crazy haha which is how I know I wasn't ovulating before.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh I can see it Mrsgreen have you started Opks yet I would incase it's shortened it xx FX for you hope you get your BFP keep us posted hun xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm starting tonight since the doc said it can cause false positive OPKs. So that'll be 48 hours since I took my last pill.


----------



## AngelaALA

I've never heard that Clomid can cause false positives before well FX it looks like you may have a dip there xx do you also check your CM xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I do! I don't usually get much ewcm so I bought preseed this month. I hope this is it!


----------



## wifeybby

Such a busy thread <3 I'm a few pages behind already!

Star, this was my first Clomid cycle ever. I didn't respond to 50mg, and I'm really hoping the side effects and ovarian activity I'm feeling are good signs 100mg is working. Having a bit of increased anxiety today (may or may not be clomid related) so I just have to keep reminding myself to take a deep breath and remember I'm doing the best and all that I can. I'm glad to hear you've heard of the stair-stepping clomid treatment plan and I hope I'm one of the success stories <3 I hope the injections are far worth all the pain and stress they've caused you. My heart really goes out to you and I hope they're doing all they should to grow your follies. Getting that news that they haven't grown enough is terrible and I totally hope you get the best news possible!

Angela, the side effects I've had have been frequent hot flashes, moodiness (anger yesterday, anxiety today) and I feel like I've noticed a lot of ovarian activity, like heaviness and pin pokes and just a different kind of general uncomfortableness there. I hope Clomid works perfectly for you and gives you a few good mature eggs for a strong O and BFP! :dust:

TMI, I think CM is starting to change for me too; today has been a mix of EW and creamy; like very stretchy but not yet clear. Looks healthy and on it's way to becoming EWCM soon. FX!! Today is 4/5 for Clomid, starting OPKs Monday just to cover all bases. Next follie tracking Wednesday! Hoping to trigger then and catch it!


----------



## wifeybby

:hi: Mrs Green! So very sorry to see your MC. I hope that never happens again. I hope Clomid works just as it should for you and your TTC journey is over soon :) Lovely photo avatar! This has been my first time with Clomid too, so I can totally relate to how you feel. These ladies here are a great resource and so kind. <3


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you wifebby I'm possibly 3DPO and follicle tracking today showed I have Od one follicle collapsing xx 

I hope you get your BFP FX for you and babydust all round let's see some April BFPS here xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks wifey!
Your photo is beautiful too! Tomorrow is your last day of clomid? We're very close in our cycles then. I finished 2 days ago and am on cd 9.


----------



## wifeybby

Thank you, Angela! Hope your TWW somehow flies by and you get a :bfp:. I agree, lets see some April babies here! :D

Thank you, MrsG! I got married last February. Been together 7 years though! :D Well, this cycle is a new one for me lol my RE gave me Clomid twice in one cycle. I used Provera to induce AF, took Clomid CD3-7 and no response by CD15 so he increased me to 100mg that day. So I could be technically CD18, but I've seen others who stair-stepped Clomid recount starting first day of Clomid, so I'd be CD4. I prefer to think I'm CD18 though, seems to make more sense. Hoping on my next US on Wednesday (CD24 or CD10 lol) my follies will be mature enough to trigger shot. When, or if they ever grow enough, I have Pregnyl 10,000iu to trigger with. Are you doing follicle tracking, or bloodwork? Sorry if I missed you saying that. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Jasmineroddy

Hello 

I am on cd 20 I ovulated on cd 17 and 18 I BD on Friday the 25th and Sunday the 27th and again on 30th. I finished my last clomid pill on the 20th . Is their any chance I can be pregnant... Help


----------



## AngelaALA

Jasmin welcome that's means you may have Od on 28th or 29th You BD on two days before O which are meant to be your most fertile days sperm is meant to live for 5 days in the right environment so there is a chance FX for you and Goodluck xx


----------



## BRich13

Hey everyone! I've read through a few pages and wanted to join in on this thread. I'm only on CD3 and my second round of 50mg clomid. I suffered a MC in January and had a chemical on 3/29. My doctor advised me to treat it as a period and continue with the clomid in hope of finally getting a sticky baby! My frustration level has been crazy and everyone around us is pregnant. We're just hoping and praying to finally have a health baby!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry about your losses brich! I hope you get a sticky bean very soon.


----------



## BRich13

Thank you mrs.green2015! We are going to New Orleans next weekend to celebrate my Mom's 50th birthday so we plan on cutting loose and having ourselves a good time! It'll be during our fertile time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So much fun! Have lots of bd and have fun! I know what it's like to have to get away


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Birch Goodluck and FX you get your sticky egg and BFP sorry to hear about the MC and chemical I really hope this time around goes well, I know how you feel I've had an MC last year and I'm now on round three of Clomid really hope it works everyone around me has either had kids or pregnant and it is hard especially when they don't know what to say to you and say it wasn't meant to be and atleast you can get pregnant and the most common one it will happen when it will happen that phrase drives me insane xx


----------



## star_e

angela: why can't you get the fertility treatments if you get your bfp and carry through? is there a time cap? you are on a low dose of clomid, and havent had any bad reactions to it, so it seems fine to fill it and get that extra boost for your next bfp! :) i hope this is your cycle!

lulu: i hope someone cancels and you get in soon! and hope that it is benign and you can start your journey soon. please do keep us updated on how you are doing. would really like to hear from you!

mrs. green: good luck on this first cycle with clomid!

afm: been uncomfortable the entire day. not pain, just mild cramping and a full, bloated feeling. breasts are tender. tomorrow is my appointment, and i think i will be taken aback if i find out they haven't grown b/c i am experiencing symptoms that i have not felt before. i feel things. so if they are not growing than why are these things happening. i also want symptoms to be something i can rely on, not just sensations that occur and are indicative of nothing. please keep your fx for me! i need all the luck i can get. i am actually nervous about tomorrow. had i not had the ewcm yesterday and today or the cramps and the tender breasts, i would not be hopeful and would go in pretty much expecting bad news. now hope is mixed in. i'll report as soon as i am able to tomorrow.


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm starting tonight since the doc said it can cause false positive OPKs. So that'll be 48 hours since I took my last pill.



do you have pcos? my pcos gives me false positives b/c my LH is naturally high, i think and so opks are not reliable for me.


----------



## star_e

wifeybby said:


> Such a busy thread <3 I'm a few pages behind already!
> 
> Star, this was my first Clomid cycle ever. I didn't respond to 50mg, and I'm really hoping the side effects and ovarian activity I'm feeling are good signs 100mg is working. Having a bit of increased anxiety today (may or may not be clomid related) so I just have to keep reminding myself to take a deep breath and remember I'm doing the best and all that I can. I'm glad to hear you've heard of the stair-stepping clomid treatment plan and I hope I'm one of the success stories <3 I hope the injections are far worth all the pain and stress they've caused you. My heart really goes out to you and I hope they're doing all they should to grow your follies. Getting that news that they haven't grown enough is terrible and I totally hope you get the best news possible!
> 
> Angela, the side effects I've had have been frequent hot flashes, moodiness (anger yesterday, anxiety today) and I feel like I've noticed a lot of ovarian activity, like heaviness and pin pokes and just a different kind of general uncomfortableness there. I hope Clomid works perfectly for you and gives you a few good mature eggs for a strong O and BFP! :dust:
> 
> TMI, I think CM is starting to change for me too; today has been a mix of EW and creamy; like very stretchy but not yet clear. Looks healthy and on it's way to becoming EWCM soon. FX!! Today is 4/5 for Clomid, starting OPKs Monday just to cover all bases. Next follie tracking Wednesday! Hoping to trigger then and catch it!


wifebby: your symptoms sound positive to me. i am feeling similar things with these injections. i very much hope this is good news for both of us! and i very much hope that 100mg of clomid works for you and you do not have to bother with all these injections! fx for you that it works! btw, i had hot flashes with clomid too! it was awful. even though it had been very cold outside, i would still just get flooded with heat. aside from the hot flashes, i got nausea with 150mg, but not with the 50mg. my ewcm today was not totally clear, it was very stretchy, but i think there was a bit of a cloudy look to it. good luck with the appointment on wed! fx for you!


----------



## star_e

welcome jasmine! fx for you! i think there is a chance if you BDed before you O.

welcome birch! i am so sorry to hear about your mc and cp. i very much hope clomid works for you this cycle and you can carry the baby to term. fx for you! keep us posted on how you are doing. are you going to get any monitoring during the cycle?


----------



## star_e

my injection tonight is going to hurt more than usual b/c im uncomfortable in that area, its super sensitive and achy. im dreading this one.


----------



## star_e

uggggg b/c i was dreading the injection so much, i accidentally didn't push all the medicine in. when i took the needle out, i saw that there was still another 25 ui remaining. i had to get a new needle to put the rest of it in, so i stuck myself twice! ugggggg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Star- I wish you so much good luck for tomorrow! I can't wait to hear how they've grown! what kind of shots are you doing?

I don't have pcos. The doc just said the clomid can cause false positives and to start opks a couple days after your last pill. But I just took an opk, although my urine was more diluted than I normally would take an opk. The opk was super negative so i think I'll be fine starting my
Official opks tomorrow with no false positives


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I have all my fingers crossed that tomorrow you get fantastic news! You deserve it!! And thank you, I hope this nodule thing is benign also...I wish it was May 11th tomorrow. I just feel sad. But God has his plans and this needs to get taken care of. 

Angela do you go back for any other appointments or are you just waiting to test now? 

Mrs. Green- hope you get that positive opk real soon! Good luck!


----------



## wifeybby

Star, all fingers crossed here that you get the best possible news tomorrow! I think you're absolutely right, the symptoms can't be for nothing. It's a very new, odd feeling so I don't think it's for nothing. I felt nothing on my 50mg dosage, and it was unresponsive, so if I'm feeling it that has to be good. Hope you're good to go tomorrow and the injections are instantly a thing of the past! <3 best wishes <3


----------



## star_e

thank you all for your support. will post as soon as I am able to tomorrow. not going to BD tonight bc I'm totally exhausted and so is DH. we did yesterday. hopefully I'll get good news tomorrow and then I'll be back to the BD. until tomorrow!


----------



## cowgirl21

I'm still kinda here. I come and read every once and a while. I've been so very depressed since getting a low progesterone level back indicating that the clomid didn't work. Then the dr saying they wouldn't give me any more that I'd have to go to a specialist - which I was sure was not covered by insurance. (Also having to wait to get the appointment) 
I just feel like sh$t ... then my family abandoning us on Easter. I just can't take it. so gutted


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm CD3 today and taking my first clomid dose shortly. Eek!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e we get fertility treatment free on NHS including three free goes of IVF if Clomid doesn't work as both me and DH don't have any children and are LTTC and over 30 but once we have a child we're no longer entitled to free help therefore we will have to go private which costs alot of money xx also I hope everything goes well for you today praying you get good news I have absolutely everything crossed for you I really do xx

Lulu no I don't get any more tests now follicle tracking has confirmed O so it's just a waiting game now till test day xx

Cowgirl so sorry you feel really down how have your family let you down if you don't mind me asking xx sorry you can no longer do Clomid that socks have you found out if your insurance covers your treatment I hope it does FX for you I really hope things work out for you and you can get your second child xx

AFM 4DPO me and DH BD last night off The Dr advice just to be on the safe side she told us to BD tonight too but I don't see any point since my CM is dry now xx we did all we can and now it's just the waiting game I hate the TWW it's the worst part about the whole process xx


----------



## BRich13

star_e: Last cycle I tracked my bbt, cervical mucus, opks and took Tussin. I plan to do the same thing this cycle because it obviously worked lol! My progesterone level was at 22 on cd21 which was very good so I'm hoping that we can get the same this time around with a sticky baby!

Vankiwi: We are literally on the same day! I'm taking my second pill today. When is AF due for you? I'm due on the 26th.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e any news hope your okay xx 

Goodluck Vankiwi and Brich FX for you xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Star- thinking of you this morning!

Afm- lots of twinges on both sides so hoping I'm getting close to a positive opk. Only cd 10 so I won't expect it for a few more days.


----------



## star_e

I've been wanting to log on for so long. but only have a few minutes to update you. I over stimulated. too many grew. I'm terribly uncomfortable. the mucus literally hangs down in a stream. sorry tmi. the cycle is pretty much canceled. will give you more details when I get home tonight and have time.


----------



## LuLu15

Oh star huge hugs!!! I'm so sorry it got canceled! I will log on after work to see the update! I really hope they work something out for next cycle!


----------



## star_e

it might still be a while until I update you. Today's been a crazy day and the only think I can think of is how I want to update you. will have to wait till later haven't had a moment to myself. feelings wise im sad and irritated.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry star!


----------



## star_e

so last night was so uncomfortable bc of all of the symptoms! todau I saw a different doc today bc mine was out and when he did the ultrasound he immediately said oh you are responding now. you went from rags to riches. apparently i have one at 15 and like two or three at 13 and a bunch of 12s so he said in order to mature we would finish up the injections over weekend but only if we do IVF. bc we would then do egg retrieval and multiple follicles is good for that. he said that as of right now IUI would not be possible because too many of them would mature. 

here is the thing. from the get go the docs at this clinic have pushed IVF. and when I sat down to talk to the doc about what our options were he pushed IVF very strongly. and he also said it will be unlikely that I'll have a chance to do iui bc I have pcos and I will overstimulate every time and we will have to cancel the cycles. then he assured me that IVF would work immediately. how does he know for sure that either of those statements are true?

first off I have dome tons of research on this and it is possible to get the dose right. of course I'm open to being wrong. maybe I'm wrong. but I could be right. yes it takes trial and error and it could take a while. but it is possible. we now know I respond to the medication. why can't we play around w the dose. part of the reaSom why it's difficult is bc w pcos the follies lie dormant for a while and then all of a sudden they all. wake up. but I have read about stories where people figure it out. 

I just am really concerned bc I think these people are too concerned with doing IVF and that worries me. DH and I are not doing that. our insurance covers IUI and we told them that but they still pushed IVF and made IUI sound hopeless. I don't know I guess I just want to be at a place that is willing to try and put positive energy towards my goals.

I'm also very sad right now bc I have all these symptoms like the ewcm tender breasts bloated feeling pinches and pokes bc I have follicles that could develop and now the cycle is prob scrapped. he did say to come back on Monday to see if the follicle the biggest one has grown on its own but he said he does not think it will work bc we aren't supposed to start and stop the meds. so he says he has low hopes. 

I know his cycle is toast. I'm sad about this but also worried about all the other stuff. 

I'm still not home yet and I just want to crash. I'm so overwhelmed.


----------



## star_e

cowgirl. really sorry to hear your news about clomid. what about trying femera? 

Angela any updates? 

I'm so restless right now. it's so sad that I have follies that could grow. and now it's basically scrapped. it's just so frustrating. I'm sad and had secretly cry in the bathroom today bc I never had a moment to be alone. even now I'm still not at home and I just want to break down crying. I'm all emotional from the meds and so sad bc I don't know if in being paranoid but I just got the impression that they don't have faith in what I want to do. why couldn't they be more positive about trying to get the IUI to work?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e we get fertility treatment free on NHS including three free goes of IVF if Clomid doesn't work as both me and DH don't have any children and are LTTC and over 30 but once we have a child we're no longer entitled to free help therefore we will have to go private which costs alot of money xx also I hope everything goes well for you today praying you get good news I have absolutely everything crossed for you I really do xx
> 
> Lulu no I don't get any more tests now follicle tracking has confirmed O so it's just a waiting game now till test day xx
> 
> Cowgirl so sorry you feel really down how have your family let you down if you don't mind me asking xx sorry you can no longer do Clomid that socks have you found out if your insurance covers your treatment I hope it does FX for you I really hope things work out for you and you can get your second child xx
> 
> 
> 
> AFM 4DPO me and DH BD last night off The Dr advice just to be on the safe side she told us to BD tonight too but I don't see any point since my CM is dry now xx we did all we can and now it's just the waiting game I hate the TWW it's the worst part about the whole process xx

wishing you the best of luck Angela! I hope you get your bfp! fx are tightly crossed for you. waiting is horrible. we are here for you!

ugggggggg I'm so restless. and in pain bc I'm so stimulated. I can't believe the news today. I'm in turmoil. 

I want to thank all of you for being here! I am wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I'm so sorry to hear that I really am in a way it's good news as you know the injections work but in another it's awful as they've over stimulated you xx if you and your Dh are adamant to keep going with IUI then put your foot down with the Dr tell the IVF is simply not an option as you can't afford it and if they're not willing to try with IUI then you will have to go somewhere else xx

I really hope you get all this figured out soon I really do and that at the end of it all you will get your BFP, if you need to just chat or let off steam then we are all here to listen and offer support I pray you get good news soon and it all works out for you in the end xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e I'm so sorry to hear that I really am in a way it's good news as you know the injections work but in another it's awful as they've over stimulated you xx if you and your Dh are adamant to keep going with IUI then put your foot down with the Dr tell the IVF is simply not an option as you can't afford it and if they're not willing to try with IUI then you will have to go somewhere else xx
> 
> I really hope you get all this figured out soon I really do and that at the end of it all you will get your BFP, if you need to just chat or let off steam then we are all here to listen and offer support I pray you get good news soon and it all works out for you in the end xx


thanks so much for your support. i have another appointment on Monday and will state my preferences as clearly as i am able. i just need to be direct. i will do that and see what they say. 

for now, i am praying that tomorrow i feel better. being overstimulated is awful.


----------



## Vankiwi

BRich I'm not really sure what day AF is due as I'm not sure what clomid will do to my cycle! Normally would be around the 28th or 29th though.


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi Goodluck and FX have you guys Birch and Vankiwi had any symptoms yet xx I get slight hot flushes, skin breakouts and my emotions are up and down on it all over the place xx

Star e god knows how your feeling right now you must be in a lot of pain remember last month I had slight hyperoverstimulation where I had released three eggs the uncomfortable full feeling and cramping and sharp pains that where so uncomfortable it would take your breath away, I was so worried I called the Dr's so I can't even imagine how your feeling with all them follies active xx 

I hope you feel better soon and you get the answers you want and need FX for you xx I know it's a stupid question at this point and sorry if it upsets you but are you and DH going to BD before your nxt appt just incase your dominant follicle erupts as it's only 1mm from being good isn't it xx as it's 15mm and anything 16+ is classed as good xx


----------



## Vankiwi

No symptoms yet, hopefully I miss the side effects!


----------



## AngelaALA

well that's good Vankiwi the emotions and skin breakouts didn't start till the second month on it for me it's weird as I'm not really an emotional person don't cry well it takes alot to set me off but on clomid I can be laughing and happy one minute then spaced out the next then all of a sudden start crying for no reason at all its crazy so if I'm not lucky this month, me andDH have come to an agreement that I'm going to take two months off Clomid just to feel sane again before I go back on it for three months xx 

AFM DPO6 and my temp has risen dramatically now so I'm happy I've got 4 days till I'll start testing going to start at DPO10 I know it's early but I know I can't hold out till AF is due I have an LP of 13 days so AF is due around 11th April here's hoping it doesn't show its ugly head, I normally start spotting around two - three days before AF comes so I should get some insight on whether I might be in with a chance by 8th - 9th April. I'm feeling much more positive this month as me and DH have done everything right and have timed BD to a tea, right now I just wish I could close my eyes and wake up on 11th as these next 9 days are going to drag xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Star- that's so frustrating. I had an old doctor who I felt never listened or pushed whatever she thought. I am not one to stick up for myself in those kind of situations. Anyway, I told my best friend and she came with me and stood up for me. She wasn't rude at all but just direct and I think having someone else these to kind of be your advocate might help.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Vankiwi Goodluck and FX have you guys Birch and Vankiwi had any symptoms yet xx I get slight hot flushes, skin breakouts and my emotions are up and down on it all over the place xx
> 
> Star e god knows how your feeling right now you must be in a lot of pain remember last month I had slight hyperoverstimulation where I had released three eggs the uncomfortable full feeling and cramping and sharp pains that where so uncomfortable it would take your breath away, I was so worried I called the Dr's so I can't even imagine how your feeling with all them follies active xx
> 
> I hope you feel better soon and you get the answers you want and need FX for you xx I know it's a stupid question at this point and sorry if it upsets you but are you and DH going to BD before your nxt appt just incase your dominant follicle erupts as it's only 1mm from being good isn't it xx as it's 15mm and anything 16+ is classed as good xx


I appreciate your support. and the question is a great one and one DH and I talked about last night. I couldn't do anything last night bc of the pain. today is bad too but thankfuy better than yesterday. I think we might try tonight if I can or tomorrow. but honestly I know in my gut on Monday he's going to say nothing grew or that they are shrinking. we stopped the meds. I know Monday's us will not be good. i am very sad today and cried for a long time. it was just very discouraging to here the doc say how unlikely this will be for me unless I do IVF. ive read reviews of other clinics in the area and people sort of say the same things. that the docs push IVF. sucks that clomid didn't work for me. cause it's hard for the injections to stimulate just a few follies. I'm discouraged right now. the thought of a new cycle with all those injections....

hoping your TWW somehow goes quickly. and that your egg is happily on its way toward implantation. hope you get your bfp. you prob don't have any appointment for a while now right? it's just a waiting game?


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Star- that's so frustrating. I had an old doctor who I felt never listened or pushed whatever she thought. I am not one to stick up for myself in those kind of situations. Anyway, I told my best friend and she came with me and stood up for me. She wasn't rude at all but just direct and I think having someone else these to kind of be your advocate might help.

yea that's what happens to me! I get so frustrated with myself after bc I'm just very quiet. and just let them talk and hardly say anything. of course I have plenty to say but it won't come out of my mouth. DH is not like that at all. he's super direct but he is unable to come to the appointments bc it's too far from his work and they never haven morning appointments. I'm going to try hard on Monday to make my points and figure out if they are willing to help us. 

did you switch docs because of this? do u like your new doc now?


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> well that's good Vankiwi the emotions and skin breakouts didn't start till the second month on it for me it's weird as I'm not really an emotional person don't cry well it takes alot to set me off but on clomid I can be laughing and happy one minute then spaced out the next then all of a sudden start crying for no reason at all its crazy so if I'm not lucky this month, me andDH have come to an agreement that I'm going to take two months off Clomid just to feel sane again before I go back on it for three months xx
> 
> AFM DPO6 and my temp has risen dramatically now so I'm happy I've got 4 days till I'll start testing going to start at DPO10 I know it's early but I know I can't hold out till AF is due I have an LP of 13 days so AF is due around 11th April here's hoping it doesn't show its ugly head, I normally start spotting around two - three days before AF comes so I should get some insight on whether I might be in with a chance by 8th - 9th April. I'm feeling much more positive this month as me and DH have done everything right and have timed BD to a tea, right now I just wish I could close my eyes and wake up on 11th as these next 9 days are going to drag xx


it's true. you did everything in terms of the BD perfectly. good for you two. u put all this positive energy toward it and my fx for you!!!! the next few days will be long but you'll get there and hopefully w a BFP :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e a good piece of advice I was told was to write everything down that you want to ask and take the sheet with you that might help you get the answers you want xx also ask the question that with the Clomid and the injections together could that have increased the stimulation. My heart goes out to you I really hope things change for you and they start looking brighter xx hoping and praying it all works out xx 

I hope I do get a BFP because I know that if it's BFN again this month I'm going to be so heartbroken as we have done everything right this month xx


----------



## wifeybby

Star, so sorry to hear you over-stimmed. I'm sure it hurts just as badly as not responding at all, however at least now you know you're able to respond to these meds, just need less injections or better timing on Drs end? Hope you're recovering well and taking it easy over the weekend. I bet it won't be soon until your BFP! Really bummed for you dear. You'll be in my thoughts!

Finished clomid yesterday. Got cramps after BD last night and some off and on today. Hope it's a good sign of growing follies. It feels like my next scan Wednesday is so far away! So nervous to hear what's going on - growth, no growth, good news, bad news, it's a test of patience!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck wifebby FX hope everything goes well xx 

Oh and Star e yeah that's it no more tests till I either get a BFP or BFN xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Star- i did switch doctors. And I LOVE my new doc. I actually got her one day when I had the emergency appointment for my mc when my regular doctor wasn't there. DH and I loved her so we asked her to take us on. But now I'm working with my RE and he's awesome too! 

Wifey- excited for you! I wish I was getting scans to see what is going on. I've had tons of cramps! These little follicles better be growing and drop multiple eggs!


----------



## star_e

Angela interesting that you mentioned asking if the combo between clomid and the injections could have contributed to the overstim bc forgot to mention that I thought it was strange when he said actually you prob did respond to clomid. the other doc said I didn't. maybe it was just slow growth. I should have asked more at the time but I was so gutted and overwhelmed with him pushing for IVF. I'm going to ask that question. 

wifebby the waits are so hard. you'll at least be more excited on Tuesday bc you'll know it's the next day. distract yourself tomorrow and Monday will be annoying but hopefully it will go by fast. fx for good news for you! 

Angela same with you my fx that this is the one! keep us updated on the poas results. but def try to wait as long as you can before testing so the read is more accurate.


----------



## Vankiwi

Mrs Green I wish I was getting scans too! No idea what will go on in there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Van- it's such a guessing game! Lol but my doctor told me if no positive opk by cd 21 to call. But on the instructions he sent home it said if no positive opk by cd 15 to call and schedule an ultra sound... So if I don't get a positive, which they're completely negative so I doubt I will maybe I'll get one. Lol


----------



## Vankiwi

mrs.green2015 said:


> Van- it's such a guessing game! Lol but my doctor told me if no positive opk by cd 21 to call. But on the instructions he sent home it said if no positive opk by cd 15 to call and schedule an ultra sound... So if I don't get a positive, which they're completely negative so I doubt I will maybe I'll get one. Lol

What dosage did you take? You're on CD11 right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yup cd 11! It's actually going by super fast so far. I took 100mg from cd3-7. This is my first time taking it. I haven't ovulated since my mc in November and I just met with a RE who perscribed it.


----------



## Vankiwi

Same as me then! First timer on 100mg 3-7. Just took my third dose! Fingers crossed it works for us!


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yup cd 11! It's actually going by super fast so far. I took 100mg from cd3-7. This is my first time taking it. I haven't ovulated since my mc in November and I just met with a RE who perscribed it.


how your follies are growing and you get your sticky bean this cycle!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks star! I hope that your follicles still grow and you can possibly get your bfp the old fashioned way!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck for tomorrow star e I hope everything goes well xx 

Mrsgreen sorry to hear about your MC I hope Clomid works for you and you O soon FX for you xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Angela!

Question for everyone: when did you get a positive opk on clomid? And we're you not ovulating at all before or why
Were you on it?

Currently cd 12 and my OPKs are more negative than ever. I don't want to loose hope but I am starting to already.


----------



## star_e

I got my first positive opk on cd 16. but the OPKs don't actually work on me. I had them positive for nearly two weeks. my pcos caused them to ready positive. I never ovd that cycle. I started clomid bc pcos. I don't ovd on my own. doc told me I was clomid resistant and you are up to date with all my injection drama and the over stim situation. 

I hope you get your positive opk! remeber w clomid people normally ovd between 5-10 days after taking the pill. you are at cd 11. did u take them from cd 5-9 or 3-7? 

also some people ovd late with clomid. so don't lose hope yet!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I took them 3-7 so I guess I'll try not to stress until cd 16 or so. I'm just such a stresser haha

So I'm sure you said but if your follicles still grow can you bd and concieve naturally?


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> I took them 3-7 so I guess I'll try not to stress until cd 16 or so. I'm just such a stresser haha
> 
> So I'm sure you said but if your follicles still grow can you bd and concieve naturally?

you still have several days to go. I hope you get that LH surge. fx for you. 

if the Follie grows and the others don't then we can do the IUI and BD on our own. tomorrow is my appointment. I'd be very surprised if there is still a shot this cycle. I'm on cd 22 already. I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. 

keep us updated on the opk situation and if you start getting some symptoms like ewcm then maybe on those days try texting more than once. you have to do a four hour hold. even though OPKs didn't work well for me I remember them saying nothing in the morning sometimes but then positive in the afternoon.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm really hoping it does work out for you and the one grows!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e Goodluck today I hope you do get good news xx

Mrs Green well my first round of Clomid shortened my cycle to only 26 days so I Od as soon as AF went didn't start OPKS till CD12 so completely missed my shot but bloods confirmed O, the second cycle I Od late CD16 the later you O the more likely to get multiples follicle tracking confirmed I had released three eggs the pain I felt was awful but due to the death of DHS gramps we didn't time BD well as couldn't BD on O day or day after only one day before plus Clomid dried my CM up that month and I had to rely on Preseed xx this month my third month everything has levelled out my CM was back didn't have to use Preseed once I Od CD13 and follicle tracking confirmed I'd released one egg and we've timed BD well.

Clomid is strange and it can shorten it or lengthen it, it's took me three months to level out on clomid xx my advice due to that is to buy loads of cheapie Internet Opks do them twice a day as soon as AF goes xx I know a few people on here didn't O till CD21 so there is still hope xx. FX for you xx


----------



## star_e

so went in today. all of the follicles continued to grow. I now have 7 mature follicles. cycle is officially cancelled. DH and I have been instructed not to BD for one to two weeks until these follicles have shrunk. after that I'll have to take the meds for ten days to induce AF. so basically I'm out for another month. unless the follicles shrink in one week but doc said it could take two weeks. even more than wanting to get back to trying to ttc, I want these follies to shrink soon bc I am so uncomfortable! I'm also scared about how much potential pain I'll feel if I ovd on my own given the number of mature follicles. I have an appointment next week for a consultation on what's next for us. if at that appointment they seem negative as to the prospects of a protocol that works with our insurance coverage, I'll look for another clinic. 

also I had forgot to tell the doc that DH and I BDed on Saturday. so I went back and told the nurse and she said it's okay as long as we don't anymore. she said sperm does not really last beyond two days. should I be worried about out this? 

also if these eggs shrink, does anyone know what happens to them? are they still potentially good follicles for another cycle or were they harmed in some way by growing and then shrinking?


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e so sorry to hear that I really am so there is a chance that you could O but 7 follicles is alot and very dangerous, my heart goes out to you hun it really does FX you get the answers you deserve hun xx

Your follicles will just die out and collapse and disintegrate every month you loose 10,000 eggs they all start in follicles but don't all grow only one becomes dominant nearly all do not grow and after O they dissolve away with the one that bursts collapses and produces progesterone. I guess there playing safe with two weeks as they might not burst at the same time xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Mrs Green hopefully you O soon FX for you xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e so sorry to hear that I really am so there is a chance that you could O but 7 follicles is alot and very dangerous, my heart goes out to you hun it really does FX you get the answers you deserve hun xx
> 
> Your follicles will just die out and collapse and disintegrate every month you loose 10,000 eggs they all start in follicles but don't all grow only one becomes dominant nearly all do not grow and after O they dissolve away with the one that bursts collapses and produces progesterone. I guess there playing safe with two weeks as they might not burst at the same time xx

okay so at least I don't have to feel bad about losing the follies. I'd have lost them anyway. I'm so sad right now. I just think this journey is going to be so so long. and the fact that I have to wait like a month before trying again. I hope most of them shrink by Monday so I can move on from this.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping star e that you get that good news your journey maybe long but it will make it more special when it happens which it will hun I've got faith xx


----------



## wifeybby

Oh Star, I hope you find comfort soon. I see the overstim as a good thing in an odd way - you proved you can have mature follies ready to go! I know how disappointing it is to wait for another cycle but I'm so sure it won't take long until you get your BFP. Next cycle, they'll have a better idea on how to treat you, taking out a lot of guesswork this time, I bet! Im so sorry this cycle was so hard. I hope you recover soon and have a better cycle next <3 Angela is right about what happens with follies - don't sweat losing them because its the way it always goes. :) I have to ask, and please don't think I'm crazy lol but are you at all tempted to BD and try with these follies? I know, I know, no one wants a litter of babies, or to be the next Kate Gosselin (ok, except maybe me :winkwink:) And I would never advise you to go against medical advice. I'm not at all saying you should - I'm just wondering what you're thinking! I feel like I'm desperate enough that I'd BD and hope they don't all fertilize lol please don't think I'm terrible!

AFM, still crampy here and there. TMI- Very bad stomach/bm issues this morning but I know it was from over indulging all weekend - we went out to eat twice and had ice cream and junk at home. And I'm lactose intolerant. Not looking into that in terms of TTC lol but I can tell there's still female cramping going on besides the digestive issue. Only one more workday, then I'm off for a follie scan Wed.. Terrified, really. I'm convinced I'll get bad news, but of course my mind flies back and forth into positive/negative. Just wish it would be scan time and get it over with already. Quite tired of thinking about it 24-7. Had to tell some people from work today that I didn't respond to the first round of clomid and my dosage got increased. A few girls were wondering how it went, and I didn't text them all last week/spring break to update them; it just sucks, not a convo you want to have. So I got all kinds of bs generic crap advice. And the therapist next to my office is 3 months pg, with THE cutest bump ever. She's like 5'2 and 100lbs pre-baby. So her bump is all baby, and she's the perfect cute pregnant girl. So jealous. But I know she's a PCOS'er too and it took her forever to conceive. So not as jealous as a regular case, just more so sad for myself and wish it was me. You know what I mean.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby I was thinking the same I don't think I could not BD incase I did get atleast one sticky egg but it depends on how much pain I would be in as I know it was painful with just three so wouldn't like to imagine how much discomfort all them follies would cause and I completely understand what you mean about others being pg and the generic stuff they say when you tell them your TTC journey everyone around me has either had a baby or pg and talking about how easy it was and how they didn't even know it makes my blood boil and I think why not me why is this so hard xx


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!! 
Star- I'm so sorry about the over stim but it is good to know that you can produce mature follies!! I hope this next month goes super fast for you so that you can continue with the next cycle. 
Angela- the tww can be the worst but I'm getting excited for you to test soon!! &#128522; 
Wifey- good luck for Wednesday, I hope the scan looks good!! Also I know how you feel about seeing other women pregnant or announcing. Facebook is flooding with people announcing babies born or that they are pregnant. It's hard to see. 

Afm- af has come and gone...now only 2 more af before we can try again...school starts again at the beginning of next month...which I'm not looking forward to and we are visiting family at the end of this month...which I am looking forward to lol. So we are waiting for June hopefully to start again and that's when I turn 30...the next few months are going to be crazy!! 
Fx for all you ladies that you get your bfp very soon!!! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

wifebby - always ask questions! I am all about the exchange and free flow of information, which includes questions! Thank you for the discussion.

I have not thought about BDing. I have the trigger shot in my fridge. So beyond relying on my own body to release the egg, inside my fridge, I have the medicine that's intended to make that happen. but I wouldn't do it b/c I would be too scared of the possibility that more than two eggs would get fertilized. The fear is too large. If the risk were minimal, the clinic would plow forward with the iui, as it would bring $$ to them.

I have read many stories of people going ahead when there were 5 follies, despite the risk, but mine was 7 or 8, I don't remember. And they were all mature, not near maturation. Twins would be awesome, but what if it was more. I have also read stories of people who have had 4 follies and only one got fertilized. So I know it is also possible to BD and maybe the outcome would still only be 1 fertilized egg. But because I don't know what would happen, I have to just abstain. 


I know what you mean about gastro-intestinal issues. I have had some problems with them in the past, especially after traveling to some places. It can be such a pain to deal with. Sorry you are have the cramps. Hope it goes away soon, and especially hope you get good news on Wednesday. I know what you mean about thinking about it 24/7. this has been so frustrating b/c its the only thing I am thinking about or want to talk about. and now I am basically out for a month. that's so long! but at least I get to follow all of your journeys on this thread. wed is almost here! yea!

oh and in terms of the girls at work, I can empathize with not wanting to have the convo. I have not told anyone about my ttc journey. and with the over-stim situation, it's been horrible talking to people b/c I am so uncomfortable. I sometimes have to just close my eyes and put my head down for a bit and breathe in and out as the pins and pokes happen. 

and yea, of course its hard to see all the pregnant ladies. cause we all want to be there so badly. ive been emotionaly eating too lately, which isn't good. but right now with this over-stim situation and the fact that I am going to have to wait like another month just makes me want another cookie with some ice cream on top.


----------



## star_e

angela, if those little pups on your profile pic are yours, they are the cutest. ive been meaning to tell you that. so so cute.


----------



## star_e

uggg, ive done some reasearch on this and found out that for many people who have over-stimmed, the follies turn into cysts and they then have to do bcps for a month or so to get rid of them. i was already complaining about the one month wait, that could be two! this one person even said she had to get surgery to remove one b/c it was so big. 

im also so uncomfortable right now. this over-stim sucks!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry to hear about the over stimulation star e. Fx they do not turn into cysts and you can try soon.

Angela- your temps are looking fabulous!

Afm, sorry I have been mia. I must have unsubscribed. We aren't currently trying so I wasn't paying attention. My first af after May 10th is our next ttc cycle.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> So sorry to hear about the over stimulation star e. Fx they do not turn into cysts and you can try soon.
> 
> Angela- your temps are looking fabulous!
> 
> Afm, sorry I have been mia. I must have unsubscribed. We aren't currently trying so I wasn't paying attention. My first af after May 10th is our next ttc cycle.


are you enjoying the break?


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Star- I'm so sorry about the over stim but it is good to know that you can produce mature follies!! I hope this next month goes super fast for you so that you can continue with the next cycle.
> Angela- the tww can be the worst but I'm getting excited for you to test soon!! &#128522;
> Wifey- good luck for Wednesday, I hope the scan looks good!! Also I know how you feel about seeing other women pregnant or announcing. Facebook is flooding with people announcing babies born or that they are pregnant. It's hard to see.
> 
> Afm- af has come and gone...now only 2 more af before we can try again...school starts again at the beginning of next month...which I'm not looking forward to and we are visiting family at the end of this month...which I am looking forward to lol. So we are waiting for June hopefully to start again and that's when I turn 30...the next few months are going to be crazy!!
> Fx for all you ladies that you get your bfp very soon!!! &#128522;

have fun visiting the family! and yea for only two more AFs. hope it passes by quickly!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e yes they are my dogs there my babies for now xx

AFM DPO8 took a hpts but negative I know it's really early but I couldn't resist. I'm off to see a psychic tonight with my friends I don't think I believe in that stuff but it will be interesting to see what they say xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and thanks Krissie my temps are still high but last month they didn't start dropping till DPO12 so I'm just playing the waiting game till then xx


----------



## wifeybby

I totally get it, Star! :D I knew it was irresponsible to go against it and BD but just had to ask if you thought of it. Being overstimmed puts you in such a hard position, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Really hoping they don't turn into cysts and you can keep moving forward. Thank you for having me as part of the discussion, BnB has been a total lifesaver for me in this TTC world.

Pray for good results tomorrow for me ladies! At this point I'm just sick of wondering and want to just know. Thinking that if Clomid doesn't work for us we may be done TTC for a while.. :cry: I can't afford injections or IVF. I'll ask about Femara if tomorrow is bad news, but who knows what he'll say. I'm just so tired of worrying about it. I just want my body to work. Today is going to be a lot of back and forth emotions. Thanks for listening and understanding guys <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby I really hope you get good news FX for you right now xx


----------



## star_e

wifeybby said:


> I totally get it, Star! :D I knew it was irresponsible to go against it and BD but just had to ask if you thought of it. Being overstimmed puts you in such a hard position, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Really hoping they don't turn into cysts and you can keep moving forward. Thank you for having me as part of the discussion, BnB has been a total lifesaver for me in this TTC world.
> 
> Pray for good results tomorrow for me ladies! At this point I'm just sick of wondering and want to just know. Thinking that if Clomid doesn't work for us we may be done TTC for a while.. :cry: I can't afford injections or IVF. I'll ask about Femara if tomorrow is bad news, but who knows what he'll say. I'm just so tired of worrying about it. I just want my body to work. Today is going to be a lot of back and forth emotions. Thanks for listening and understanding guys <3


it's really just a gamble. i've done more research and some people do iui with 5 follies and still bfn. this journey is going to be long. i am praying for no cysts. today DH and i are going for a consult to ask what the next steps are. we had scheduled it for next week, but DH does not think he can make that appointment so they fit us in today. we prob won't have as long to talk to her about it, but we wrote down what questions we want to ask. 

yea, tomorrow is your appointment! i have my fx for you and will send out a prayer for you. if it is bad, news, which i really hope it is not, ask them about femara. that is what i am going to inquire today. so many people who did not respond to clomid do with femara, some people even do combos. and also remember that if you have a follie that is like maybe 12mm, i forget what cycle day you are, but i remember on cd13 i had one that was a 12mm and they said i was clomid resistant, they can also try within this cycle to give you more clomid. if there is bad news, just inquire about ways to salvage the cycle now. i hope it does not come to that, but wanted to suggest stuff in case its helpful.

good luck tomorrow. and i'll update you all on how my appointment goes today. bnb is a lifesaver for me too. i so greatly appreciate all of you.


----------



## star_e

went to my appointment. the good news is my faith has been restored in the clinic. the last two visits i had not seen my RE and had to see the other RE who was just negative, not nice and it was not good. but my RE is totally different. She is nice and tells us what the chances are and its not in a negative way, even if she is explaining an option that will have a low chance of success. she was really nice and explained stuff very clearly to me and DH and set aside a lot of time for us to ask questions.

the bad news is that it might take 6 weeks for these follies to shrink! apparently there are 12 mature follies, 6 on each side! even if we had been willing to convert to IVF, which we were not, we would not have been able to because of the high chance of OHSS. she said that i am extremely sensitive to the medicine and that most people do not respond like that to such a low dose. 

i am going to pray that it does not take 6 weeks. if AF has not come in 3 weeks, i am to cal them so that they can give me progesterone to bring on AF. if AF comes sooner, that's great b/c i won't have to wait as long.


----------



## wifeybby

Holy moly, Star! TWELVE! Wooo! Can't even imagine.. Overstimmed is an understatement now! Glad you got into _your_ RE and are feeling better about the clinic. I haven't seen any other one than mine, but I can imagine I wouldn't like it. I'm sure they will figure out the right treatment and get you pg right away. They just over achieved this month, lol! Hope AF comes on time and you're on the path to BFP!

Can't stop thinking about my scan tomorrow - and I'm going to be so mad if he wants me to come back in a few days to rescan. I can not take off more time from work, and I can not afford more scans. Since they have an infertility diagnosis on the paperwork now it's all out of pocket. I haven't even gotten all my bills yet for everything I've done, including surgery - but what I have gotten so far is enough to cause a panic attack. Going to call my insurance and try to get them to cover some of the labwork, but who knows.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I've been Mia! We're in the process of moving. Not only moving but into my moms house. It's a long story but it's basically that we don't want to sign a lease anywhere because we're actively looking for a house to buy, so rental is out of the option plus it'd be nice to save some extra money for our new house. So needless to say there's a lot of work to be done at outhouse and my moms! So busy busy busy. Lol. 

Wifey- I can't wait for your scan tomorrow. My insurance tells me every cost before we go in. And we pay all office visits up front. We're super lucky that our insurance actually pays 50% of all infertility treatments. Also, we were told lab work is like regular insurance. So that may be covered. I hope it is! And I hope your scan shows everything perfect!

Star- I'm hoping that AF shows for you very quickly! Also, holy cow on the 12 follicles! Are they planning to reduce the amount of medication?

Sorry to everyone else I missed. That was a lot to catch up on. 


Afm- got a positive opk today!!!!!! Yay! I haven't seen one of those since my mc over 5 months ago!


----------



## star_e

wifebby: i can only imagine how expensive it is. the u/s alone are so expensive and the labwork can be outrageous. i very much hope your insurance covers the lab work. as far as the re-scan goes, it just depends on the size. they could give you more meds and then you'd have to def do another scan or it could be that all is well and you have some juicy follies ready to go. i have my fx for you! 

let us know how it goes!


----------



## star_e

mrs. green, yea for you positive opk! that's wonderful news. get to BDing and hope you get that BFP this cycle! also, that's great you have a place to stay with your mom so you can save up for a house. so exciting that you will get a house soon.! 

as far as what goes next for me. we discussed our options, she laid out several. but the one she said would have the highest chances of working, but could also ultimately lead to the same situation, is starting me on an even lower dose than the low dose i was on and femara (so a combo cycle). she says its possible that i still might get over stimulated. 

she said trying a cycle with femara alone (meaning no injections) will likely lead to no results, as did clomid. she said there are always exceptions and that of course we could try that, but she thinks the option of maybe doing femara with the extremely low dose of the injectables is a better bet. again, though, i could end up in the same place. its kind of like a science project, we just don't know until we try stuff.

i have decided to keep taking my temps, in case i ovd. for those of you familiar with charts, can you check my chart out. does it look weird to you? i don't temp at the same time at all. those temps vary from 2am-9am. its b/c i wake up late on the weekends and during the week i have to get up to go to the bathroom and i never know when that will be. sometimes if i get up at 5 and know i will wake up again at 7am, i have to temp b/c i wont get a full 3 hours rest before tyring to temp again. on the days i do wake up at night to go to bathroom, i temp then and then also when i wake up a few hours later and usually those two temps are different. so i think thats why my chart looks so weird.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Try using this calculator! It's super helpful. I take mine at 5am every day because that's the earliest I get up. On days I don't have to get up until 6 or on weekend I wake up at 5, take my temp and go back to sleep. That way it's at the same time. 

Also, use the adjuster with a grain of salt. It sometimes can adjust too much. But I know my temps so if it does too high I know that doesn't seem right. And for the 3 hour rule, I say it depends. For me 2 hours seems to do the trick. I occasionally have to get up and let the dog out and forget to temp. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Try using this calculator! It's super helpful. I take mine at 5am every day because that's the earliest I get up. On days I don't have to get up until 6 or on weekend I wake up at 5, take my temp and go back to sleep. That way it's at the same time.
> 
> Also, use the adjuster with a grain of salt. It sometimes can adjust too much. But I know my temps so if it does too high I know that doesn't seem right. And for the 3 hour rule, I say it depends. For me 2 hours seems to do the trick. I occasionally have to get up and let the dog out and forget to temp.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


thanks for this helpful link! my problem is that i wake up at night to use the bathroom, almost every night and its at different times. so this calculator will help me. ive read that not drinking anything two hours before bed might help rectify the going to the bathroom thing, but that is tough to implement b/c i really like drinking my tea before bed and also, ive tried it before and sometimes i still wake to go to bathroom.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I'm glad you've got a bit of good news that they are willing to try something new FX that it works and 12 follicles my god the discomfort you must be feeling must be uncomfortable it's your body making up for all those years you haven't Od lol xx but I am happy that there is an option for you Goodluck and I really hope next month is your month after the exhausting and upsetting journey you have been on so far xx 

Wifebby I really hope everything goes well at your scan and you have Od my heart goes out to you I've been TTC for well over two years on clomid for three and it doesn't get easier to manage the disappointment. I really hope you have Od FX for you xx

Mrs Green Goodluck on your house hunting a few of Mt friends did that moved in with parents whilst looking and they did benefit from it able to save up larger deposits and because they weren't in a chain it meant they could negotiate prices better. Goodluck on the house hunting and also that's fantastic news that you've finally got a positive OPK I think it's a sign of good things to come xx. FX for you xx

AFM DPO9 no symptoms at all my temps have dropped slightly too they're still high but not as Highest would like them to be, I know it's early days I won't get any proper signs till DPO12 as I was spotting by that day and got a big temp drop before AF came. Took another hpts and BFN still, I'll take another IC next two days and if no temp dip or spotting by DPO12 then I'll take a FRER xx


----------



## star_e

good luck wifebby! thinking of you this morning.


----------



## star_e

good luck Angela! your temps still look good and they don't have to constantly be getting higher right? I'm new to temping world and learning as I go along and as I read about others experiences. so you can test at Dpo 12. that's in a few days! fx for you! keep us updated. I hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## wifeybby

Thank you so so so much for all the well wishes, thoughts and prayers! I have great news! :happydance:

Since restarting Clomid, my RE said that in a sense today is CD10 for me. I went in for a scan and as soon as he inserted the thing (lol!) I saw a huge follie! He said it is 16mm right now, and is exactly what he wanted to see today. He said that he wants me to come back on Friday (CD12) for another scan and trigger shot if I don't O on my own tomorrow. He said that since they grow 1-2 mm/day, I should be right at 20 on Friday which is perfect for the injection. Eeee!

I can't believe it! I really, truly believed I was going to get another "no" or "not responding" today. Just last night, good news like this seemed impossible.

I'm so thrilled to just have a chance for a BFP this cycle. Being annovulatory most of the time, this is half the battle! I feel like I have a full blown chance for a 2016 baby after all. So excited! Even if this cycle is BFN, I am thankful to be responding to Clomid at this dosage, and am happy to continue on with more clomid cycles. It's breaking us financially to keep seeing the RE, so I really hope I get my BFP within the next few cycles. Going to continue OPKs with dollar store cheapies, and use my last cb digi test stick on Friday morning.

Thank you all so much for being here for me and the support. You guys are amazing and I hope I continue to have good news to share with you. :) All of your positive thoughts and prayers are a true blessing to me and mean more than I can say. <3


----------



## star_e

wifebby that is amazing news!!!! congrats! :) you are right this is a big victory no matter what happens this cycle. now you know you respond to the meds and that is way more affordable than injections. I very much hope you get your BFP this cycle! hope Friday is your O day. good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wifey- that is amazing! Yay!! That's means we'll be super close this month. I'm ov today! I actually think I already did this morning. But that means we can tests at almost the same time!


----------



## wifeybby

Thank you, Star! Will absolutely keep you posted :D

MrsGreen, cycle twin! So excited to be testing with you soon!! Keep up on the BD and I so hope you catch a BFP this cycle :) the TWW is going to be torture though lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm terrified of this cycle. I feel like it's just going to happen because I want it to bad.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e yes as long as they stay high then it's all good your chart is what they call rocky mountains it's because you don't take temps at same time O can be harder to detect with that chart but not impossible and as long as the rocky temps stay high all is good xx I hope you do O next cycle hun and your follies shrink soon xx

Wifebby congratulations that is amazing news I'm so happy for you not long till your in the TWW xx FX you get your BFP and 2016 baby xx 

Mrs Green that's fantastic news that you've Od welcome to the torture of the TWW it's been he'll feels like it's dragging so much only 4 days left for me but I should really have an idea in 3 days time so not long to go xx 

Yeah Star e I should really know by DPO12 as I always start spotting for two days before AF xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Star e yes as long as they stay high then it's all good your chart is what they call rocky mountains it's because you don't take temps at same time O can be harder to detect with that chart but not impossible and as long as the rocky temps stay high all is good xx I hope you do O next cycle hun and your follies shrink soon xx
> 
> Wifebby congratulations that is amazing news I'm so happy for you not long till your in the TWW xx FX you get your BFP and 2016 baby xx
> 
> Mrs Green that's fantastic news that you've Od welcome to the torture of the TWW it's been he'll feels like it's dragging so much only 4 days left for me but I should really have an idea in 3 days time so not long to go xx
> 
> Yeah Star e I should really know by DPO12 as I always start spotting for two days before AF xx

fx for you Angela!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO10 took a test this morning it was BFN my temps are slightly dropping too I'm not reading too much into it yet as I should know for sure by Sat if I'm still in the game or not by if I start spotting and my temps dramatically drop keep your FX for me xx I know this month if AF comes and I get BFN I'm going to be so devastated as it will be 3 months on Clomid and this month we have done absolutely everything right wen it comes to BDing xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Angela! 
Just worst case.. What's your next step with Ttc if it doesn't work?


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm going to take a few months off I think as I need a break from Clomid I feel like I'm going crazy on it tired of bloating and my emotions being up and down and my skin breakouts so in the two months I'm going to focus on getting healthy and fit again xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's a good plan! Are you working with a RE? My RE said if it doesn't work in 3 months he'll change to something else


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> AFM DPO10 took a test this morning it was BFN my temps are slightly dropping too I'm not reading too much into it yet as I should know for sure by Sat if I'm still in the game or not by if I start spotting and my temps dramatically drop keep your FX for me xx I know this month if AF comes and I get BFN I'm going to be so devastated as it will be 3 months on Clomid and this month we have done absolutely everything right wen it comes to BDing xx

I completely understand your sentiments here. I have my fx for you. I very much hope those temps do not drop and that AF takes the back seat she so readily deserves. I hope you get your bfp this cycle and am sending you positive energy and warm wishes!


----------



## star_e

afm I am just praying it does not take me six weeks to shrink my follies. I very much hope AF shows in like a week or max 2. if it doesn't I have to wait another week as doc said to call if it doesn't show in 2-3 weeks then I have to take prometrium for 10 days. then we check for cysts. I mean it's been two days since received the the news and I'm already super frustrated. oh well. it is what it is. I can't change this. I just have to accept it.


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> I'm going to take a few months off I think as I need a break from Clomid I feel like I'm going crazy on it tired of bloating and my emotions being up and down and my skin breakouts so in the two months I'm going to focus on getting healthy and fit again xx

Fx that you won't have to worry about it at all!! Ltttc is so so hard.


----------



## wifeybby

FX so tight for you, Angela!! Fingers, toes, legs, eyes -- everything crossed for you! I really hope this is it. I wouldn't get down yet either. Please let this third time be the charm!!


----------



## wifeybby

Star, hang in there :) I'm sure the hormones are going all over too with all the follies you have. The frustration will pass soon, and be filled with hope and suspense for next chance. Praying they (the follies) go away safely and quickly. I bet they will! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Putting a hold on TTC is killer.. I hope it somehow goes by faster and you get that BFP ASAP when you get back to it! Or better yet, that you happened to catch one of those follies with the pre-o BD!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thank you guys for all your support it really does keep me sane without you guys I don't think I could keep going and Krissie I know what you mean this month it will be 2yrs 5 months with one MC in there that we have been trying and it does wear you down xx

Star e I really hope you get the good news you deserve as your journey has been so tough, you deserve to get that BFN and if you told me tomorrow you was there would be no envy or resentment just pure joy same goes for all you guys xx FX for everyone and babydust xxx

Well tonight I don't know why I decided to do another IC and I'm sure I seen a line it wasn't pink it was more like a shadow I didn't take a pic of it as it was so faint it wouldn't have shown up and was one of them that could have just been my mind playing tricks on me I don't know maybe it's my mind seeing what I want it to see as I want to see a second line so badly it was strange though as I've never experienced that before xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Thank you guys for all your support it really does keep me sane without you guys I don't think I could keep going and Krissie I know what you mean this month it will be 2yrs 5 months with one MC in there that we have been trying and it does wear you down xx
> 
> Star e I really hope you get the good news you deserve as your journey has been so tough, you deserve to get that BFN and if you told me tomorrow you was there would be no envy or resentment just pure joy same goes for all you guys xx FX for everyone and babydust xxx
> 
> Well tonight I don't know why I decided to do another IC and I'm sure I seen a line it wasn't pink it was more like a shadow I didn't take a pic of it as it was so faint it wouldn't have shown up and was one of them that could have just been my mind playing tricks on me I don't know maybe it's my mind seeing what I want it to see as I want to see a second line so badly it was strange though as I've never experienced that before xx

that's awesome though! hopefully it's there later! fx for you! you deserved this long ago. this has to be your cycle! sending you warm wishes!


----------



## cowgirl21

Random check in, I hope each of your journeys is producing what we all desire, and that each journey is as short as possible. Lttc sucks!!!

Tomorrow is the deadline before starting new course of drugs. Monday I have a consult with a new Dr bc mine doesn't seem to want to do anything. Experienced my first dye run evap line. I was excited for a while thinking it could possibly mean slight chance but I know it's not. I've done too many tests to know the difference


----------



## AngelaALA

Cowgirl FX that you get the answers you need and your new Dr is willing to help you out, I agree LTTTC is the worst there is so much pressure on me especially from DHS side as he is an only child which does not help now I refuse to talk to them about it wen they ask leading questions I just brush them off with a generic yeah I'm fine which seems to have worked as they have kind of stopped xx

AFM DPO11 took an IC it was BFN, I've not got long to wait to know for sure now though LH is 13 days long with AF due on DPO14 that's only three days away last month I was spotting by today DPO11 and I've got no spotting so far plus my CP still feels closed. I should really get a better understanding tomorrow wish me luck xx I may just take an IC tonight again as that's when I seen a faint line not with MU but with evening urine xx if temp stays high tomorrow and no spotting I'm going to do a FRER xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Cowgirl FX that you get the answers you need and your new Dr is willing to help you out, I agree LTTTC is the worst there is so much pressure on me especially from DHS side as he is an only child which does not help now I refuse to talk to them about it wen they ask leading questions I just brush them off with a generic yeah I'm fine which seems to have worked as they have kind of stopped xx
> 
> AFM DPO11 took an IC it was BFN, I've not got long to wait to know for sure now though LH is 13 days long with AF due on DPO14 that's only three days away last month I was spotting by today DPO11 and I've got no spotting so far plus my CP still feels closed. I should really get a better understanding tomorrow wish me luck xx I may just take an IC tonight again as that's when I seen a faint line not with MU but with evening urine xx if temp stays high tomorrow and no spotting I'm going to do a FRER xx

Angela good luck! wishing you the very very best! love to see you get it this cycle! sending you the warmest wishes. what's is frer? and how is that different than ic test?


also good luck cowgirl! I hope the new doc is a lot better and that you get your answers. what new course are you trying?


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Angela. 

Cowgirl- I hope your new doctor is proactive and you get what you need. 

Star- frer is first response early result pregnancy test, ic is Internet cheapie. Frer is suppose to be the most sensitive test on the market and picks up hcg the soonest.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi guys how are you all xx. Star e Krissie has pretty much answered the question if you want to buy some type in FRER and they'll come up they're cheaper to buy online than in shop xx 

Well I took another IC and BFN I think the other days must have been an indent still hope yet not out till AF arrives expected Monday no spotting yet but have had a couple of cramps and a dull aiche in my lower back, also sense of smell has gone in to overdrive and constantly last couple of days getting a runny nose who knows we shall see not reading too much into symptoms as they can be misleading xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hi ladies, glad everyone is doing ok :)

I went back today for a follie scan and I was at 22mm! I was only 16mm 2 days ago so 100mg clomid really did it for me. So pleased. I received the trigger shot so I will O either tonight or tomorrow! Also, got a flashing smiley on my CB digi opk early this am - that was a big moment for me! Now to just BD the weekend away and enjoy the fact that I at least have a legit TWW for the first time in my life! So praying for a BFP, but I can live with BFN knowing I can keep trying clomid.

Fx Angela!! So tight!

Cowgirl, what's your next med/tx plan? Hope it goes well and gives you a BFP quickly!


----------



## star_e

Angela so you will have a better idea by tomorrow right? well that's soon, fx for you! when are you doing the frer? 

wifeybby- what wonderful news. a big juicy follie! get to BDing! good luck this cycle! 

afm i'm really praying that fertility friend is detecting something that did happen and that I did Ovd on Saturday because that would speed up my waiting time. but the crosshairs are dotted line and I don't really know if I did or did not ovulate. Part of me thinks that I shouldn't believe it because I went in to the doctors on Monday, two days later and that's where he told me not to BD and he didn't mention seeing a collapsed follie. I really want to believ FF as that gives me something to mentally chew on rather than think this is going to take forever. but I also think it's unlikely bc he would have told me if he saw in on the u/s I'd think.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby that's amazing news plenty of BDing to catch that sticky egg Goodluck and FX for you xx 

Star e it's saying you have Od on that day as your temps have risen higher and stayed higher for three days after the dip, if you have Od due to how many active follies you had it could have been missed but I'm not sure FX it's correct and those follies are now shrinking down to nothing xx

AFM I'm DPO12 temp has took a big rise which last month by this time it had gone down, not spotting when I woke so hopefully I'll monitor that today and won't see any took a FRER and IC with FMU both BFN I thought I seen possible shadows where lines should be but again could be my mind playing tricks on me wanting to see something that's not actually there, I didn't take any pics because there was no point it wouldn't of shown anything if no spotting by tonight I might take another IC but we shall see part of me is still hopeful due to the big temp rise I think could this be the start of my triphasic pattern and due to no spotting yet but part of me feels like I should atleast be seeing an actual line by now on hpts I don't know I guess Ice not got long now to wait AF will be here in two days xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Wifebby that's amazing news plenty of BDing to catch that sticky egg Goodluck and FX for you xx
> 
> Star e it's saying you have Od on that day as your temps have risen higher and stayed higher for three days after the dip, if you have Od due to how many active follies you had it could have been missed but I'm not sure FX it's correct and those follies are now shrinking down to nothing xx
> 
> AFM I'm DPO12 temp has took a big rise which last month by this time it had gone down, not spotting when I woke so hopefully I'll monitor that today and won't see any took a FRER and IC with FMU both BFN I thought I seen possible shadows where lines should be but again could be my mind playing tricks on me wanting to see something that's not actually there, I didn't take any pics because there was no point it wouldn't of shown anything if no spotting by tonight I might take another IC but we shall see part of me is still hopeful due to the big temp rise I think could this be the start of my triphasic pattern and due to no spotting yet but part of me feels like I should atleast be seeing an actual line by now on hpts I don't know I guess Ice not got long now to wait AF will be here in two days xx

Angela I hope your temp rises again tomorrow and that you don't have the spotting! keep us updated! fx for you!!!! maybe the line will be darker in the morning!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi star e how you feeling now xx

AFM I think I'm out took another IC today BFN still I'm DPO13 so surely by now I should be showing something on them, no sign of AF either yet no spotting and temps still high but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore due to BFN AF is due tomorrow xx 

Right now I'm just feeling so down like I want to cry I'm tired of all this TTC it's exhausting and feel hopeless like it's never going to happen xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Okay guys I'm slightly freaking out I decided to use my FRER as even though BFN on IC my temps are still high and should have started to drop yesterday and I've no spotting at all which as far back as I can remember I have always spotted for a few days leading up to AF and AF is due tomorrow. Well I took the FRER and got a line it's extremely faint but it's there I'm sure of it, I stared at it for ages and I must have taken around 20 pics to try and get the best one that will hopefully show it, so guys what do you think xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I pulled the FRER apart to check for an indent but there is none the line is still there to see with the naked eye I've tried to take a pic of it but it doesn't seem to be picking up on my phone camera, I've uploaded it anyway for you guys to see to tell me if I am going insane or not

I've got no more FRER left and only 6 ICs I refuse to buy anymore as I've waisted so much money over the past 21/2 yrs on hpts. I've decided if no AF spotting or symptoms by tonight I'll take another IC and and no AF tomorrow then I'll do another IC but if by evening time no Af I'll go shop and buy a digi to take the next day DPO15 with FMU if no AF when I wake up, I'll be a day late by then so it will definitely tell me either way by then xx


----------



## star_e

Angela I didn't see a line on the first set of pics but I do see a faint line on the second! I think there is still hope I'm the air! and it seems like other symptoms are matching up w n spotting at all. I think your gameplan on what to do seems good. either way you will know more and more each day as the line will be getting darker. sending you the warmest wishes and hoping for the best. I started this journey with you and would be truly amazing to see you get this BFP that you so completely deserve. I hope it is there for the taking. fx tightly for you!


----------



## star_e

afm, im still holding out hope that i did ovd b/c of my temps. they are definitely still high. the problem with my temps is that i dont take them at the same time due to the fact that i am a poor sleeper and wake up to go to the bathroom or i just wake up for a bit and then go back to sleep. i have noticed that the later in the morning i take the temp, the higher it gets. 

i read when doing research about this that other people will sometimes average the two temps. usually i am not able to get two temps b/c during the week if i wake up at 5am and really need to use the bathroom, i am not going to be able to sleep another three hours. so i will just record that temp. and sometimes i am lucky and i dont wake up at night and i take my later morning temp, but that is always higher. today i took my temp at around 5am and and then again around 8am and averaged the two (i was able to do this b/c its the weekend and could get two solid blocks of sleep). the 5am one was 98.18 and the 8am one was 98.65. not sure if the average thing is more accurate or less accurate. i really don't know. either way both temps are still on the high end.

i guess the other thing i am thinking is, what else could be causing these temps to be high? i tried to search for results relating to whether or not overstimulation causes higher temps and could not find any information about it. that's the only other thing i can think of.


----------



## star_e

just asked DH what he thinks and I decided to record the lower 5am temp bc looking back on all of my times that I take the temps 5am is closer to the time I take them than 8am. so it's the more accurate temp.


----------



## AngelaALA

I agree Star e keep with the 5am reading that's the time when I take my temp xx

I don't know what to think I think I'm out as I took a digi it came back not pregnant I'm DPO13 AF due tomorrow so it surely should have shown up something xx


----------



## krissie328

I wouldn't think so. With my chemical I had a clear positive on a frer at 12 dpo and a negative digi. It didn't turn positive for nearly a day and a half. Consider frer picks us about 6 hcg but a digital picks up 25. 

Star- your temps looks good. I'd feel comfortable saying you are post ovulation. 

Afm, I still having ovulated. I'm so bummed. I'm looking forward to clomid next month.


----------



## star_e

Krissy- what day do you usually ovd? what dose of clomid will you be on next cycle? clomid seems to work for a lot of people so hope you have success with it! keep us posted. 

Angela- what day does FF say you should test? I think it might still be too early. I mean if AF doesn't show that means you are in the game. so I wouldn't count yourself out. fx for you!


----------



## krissie328

I don't usually o on my own. The few times I've managed is usually cd 28+. I will be on 50 mg. I have got pregnant both times I've used it at that dosage. So I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> I don't usually o on my own. The few times I've managed is usually cd 28+. I will be on 50 mg. I have got pregnant both times I've used it at that dosage. So I'm feeling good about it.

that's really good. it's worked for you before so now you'll take it next cycle and I'm sure it will work again. wish I had the same response to clomid. hopefully I did indeed O w the FSH injections. my insurance covers them so it's not expensive for me it's just easy to over stimulate and makes me very uncomfortable. I think you have probably answered this already but don't remember. how long on clomid did it take you to get your BFPs?


----------



## wifeybby

Good luck, Krissie! Hope you get your BFP first round!!

Angela, I don't see any lines but I feel like there's something there! I so hope it gets darker over the next couple days!! Omg!!

I think I'm 1DPO - I was very crampy yesterday but today not so much. Opk still positive today though. We BD last night and tonight to cover, plus I think we'll do an extra day or two just to make sure lol just hoping and praying this is it.


----------



## star_e

good luck wifeybby! hope you get your bfp. great that you are covering all your basis! you'll get to know you did everything you could. fx that this is your bfp cycle!


----------



## krissie328

Star- my very first round ever resulted in my ds. My second round was last January and I got pregnant but had a miscarriage. So May will be my third round. I'm really hoping we are successful that round and end up with a February due date. 

Do you know what your next steps are? 

Wifey- sounds very positive! Fx you caught that eggy!


----------



## AngelaALA

Confused.com DPO14 and still BFN on ICs but no symptoms of AF and temp still high, the statistics state that if you get a BFN on DPO14 your chances of a BFP are low I just wish AF would come now and stop being so cruel looks like that FRER was a dud xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Confused.com DPO14 and still BFN on ICs but no symptoms of AF and temp still high, the statistics state that if you get a BFN on DPO14 your chances of a BFP are low I just wish AF would come now and stop being so cruel looks like that FRER was a dud xx

I wish I knew more about this. I thought if the temps stayed high then that meant a likely BFP? It is confusing. I have my fx for you that there is still a chance. since you started clomid AF shows up roughly at the same time?


----------



## star_e

afm, i am still just wondering if there is any other reason why my temps are higher other than ovulation (i.e. maybe it is the result of over stimulation). if i did O, well...

when I went in last Monday for my follicle check and i learned that i needed to abstain from BDing because I had 12 follies, DH and I listened to the RE's advice and we did not BD. 

But we did BD _before_ Monday. We BDed on Wed and Sat before hearing the news. And Saturday is the day FF marked as my O day. So if I did in fact ovd, then I did BD on O day (Saturday) and 3 days before O (on Wednesday). Did not BD the two days before O (no BD Thursday or Friday).

I don't know what to think. :shrug: 

It would be lovely to think I have a chance (cause if i did O, i seriously doubt it was more than one follie b/c on monday is when i had 12) or even just that I Oed. I really don't think so though...my mind is leaning to the thought that the FSH and overstimulation caused the raise in temps. And that I haven't Oed. Also the fact that the RE did not tell me on Monday that he saw a collapsed follie suggests to me that there was not one there to be seen.

I have been feeling cramps. that could be that AF will come next week or it could be that my ovaries are still sensitive from the over stimulation. this is all so confusing.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I hope you get your answers soon. You are in such a weird limbo right now. I am sure that is so frustrating. 

Angela- Still keeping my fx for you. 

Afm, my ticker says 39 days until ttc!! Now that I am back at work today I have nothing better to think about. :blush: Still no sign of o showing up. All my fertile cm is gone, so I don't know what to think. I am leaning towards annovulatory cycle. I have also been terrible on my diet the last two weeks so I am getting back on today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I've been Mia ladies. Moving and lots of not fun stuff happening over here. 

Star- I hope you did ov. If you didn't does AF normally show on her own if no ovulation?

Wifey- good luck! Can't wait to see a bfp!

Krissie- it sounds like clomid works amazing for you. Im think you'll get your bfp very soon with clomid! 

Afm- 5dpo and lots of cramping and weird feelings but I think it's still from the clomid.


----------



## star_e

i have been bad with my diet as well. but, i have gained 4 pounds in the last two to three weeks and i do not think i have eaten enough to have done that. part of me thinks at least a little bit of it is a reaction to the FSH injections as i've read on other forums that other people gained weight with the injections as well. i dont know. i just feel winded from all the uncertainty.

the cramps, the tender breasts would all suggest something was a brewing if i had not had these symptoms the entire time due to the injections...ugggg

i really want answers. i guess if i did O its been a week already and i should know more by the weekend. 

......


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Sorry I've been Mia ladies. Moving and lots of not fun stuff happening over here.
> 
> Star- I hope you did ov. If you didn't does AF normally show on her own if no ovulation?
> 
> Wifey- good luck! Can't wait to see a bfp!
> 
> Krissie- it sounds like clomid works amazing for you. Im think you'll get your bfp very soon with clomid!
> 
> Afm- 5dpo and lots of cramping and weird feelings but I think it's still from the clomid.


good luck mrs. green! hope those symptoms mean a bfp is on the way :)

i do not O on my own and no AF unless medically induced b/c of my pcos. prior to ttc i had not had AF for 6 months. it usually comes twice a year. been incredibly infrequent since the get go. unfortunately.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Star- I know you've said it but when you'll they be inducing AF for you?

I really hope they don't and you get a suprise bfp!


----------



## star_e

mrs.green2015 said:


> Star- I know you've said it but when you'll they be inducing AF for you?
> 
> I really hope they don't and you get a suprise bfp!


well its all up in the air right now. if i ovd then it will come on its own; if i did not ovd then if it does not show in another 2weeks i will have to take meds to induce it and i have to be on them for 10 days! so its super time consuming. that is why i very much hope i ovd b/c it speaks up the im out for the it can take up to six weeks prediction.

a surprise bfp, wouldn't that be lovely! like a dream. i have no clue what is going on right now. i feel like my ttc journey has been totally confusing and i never know what is going on. 

i hope the move is going okay mrs. green. i know it is stressful to move...good luck with that, hope you get settled in soon.


----------



## star_e

angela, any updates? how you doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm out guys my temp has took a complete nose dive today no AF Yet but I'm getting bad cramps as if it's on its way xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> I'm out guys my temp has took a complete nose dive today no AF Yet but I'm getting bad cramps as if it's on its way xx

I'm so sorry Angela. that's awful. you really deserve it. I so hope you are able to get it with clomid. Wish those temps had stayed up. fx that you get it soon.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so sorry Angela. Are you doing clomid this coming cycle?


----------



## AngelaALA

No I'm going to take a month off I need to just to get my head straight again I'm going to ask the Dr if there is any further tests they can do on us both to see if anything at all could be causing this infertility it's so frustrating being told it's unexplained infertility trying for nearly 2 1/2 yrs doing everything right and still nothing, if there's nothing actually wrong with us then why is it so difficult for us to conceive, I feel like a complete failure just can't stop crying at the moment xx


----------



## wifeybby

You are NOT a failure, Angela. In no way, shape or form are you a failure. What we're all trying to do is a complete miracle - there's so much to TTC it could be a million different things. I haven't been TTC as long as you, so I won't pretend to know exactly how you feel, but I can relate. DH and I have been together 7 years without a BFP. (Granted, not trying, but being 18 years old - 25 years old you'd think it would've happened) Excuse my language, but it just flat out SUCKS. I get it. Idk if you believe in God, but I feel like God/the universe/whatever is out there knows how badly you want this child and it will happen for you. It's not easy going cycle after cycle BFN, and I'm sure it was gutting to get that BFP and result in BFN. My heart really goes out to you and I hope you find some answers soon. Please know you're not a failure. You are a WOMAN with a beautiful mind, body and soul and you WILL conceive, carry a healthy baby and become a mother. Figuring out the when, how and why is the hard part. Your TTC journey has made you so strong, believe it or not. I know it feels like it tears you down and beats you up - but you get back up, dust yourself off and get back on it. This won't defeat you.

sending so much love and :hugs: your way. <3


----------



## star_e

angela, while i have not been ttc as long as you, i can only imagine how frustrating and disappointing this must feel. having unexplained infertility must be very confusing because you don't know what is going on. but, i completely agree with what wifebby said, especially the fact that it could be so many different things causing this. i think speaking with your doctor is a great idea b/c you have put in the time, you have TI perfectly, you ovulate, i am not sure if you told me if DH's SA has been tested? but, even if it has and its good, just ask her to explain to you what else can be done and what she thinks you should do next. i really hope that she is able to shine some light on the issue, even if only a little as these ttc issues are inherently complicated to understand which is why the docs often try to push ivf b/c its the method that results in much more information as to what is actually happening you still have 3 more rounds of clomid i believe; i have my fx for you that you get more answers and that those rounds of clomid end in a bfp. sending you the warmest wishes. :hugs:


----------



## star_e

afm, still have no idea what is going on, only time will tell. i have been having AF style cramps, but i had them earlier too b/c of the over stim. its really frustrating having ovulatory dysfunction issues. and the ttc stuff is just so long. everything takes forever. its just waiting and more waiting and the reward for waiting is more waiting.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Angela- I can't even imagine trying for so long specially with unexplained fertility. You're in my thoughts and I hope a month off helps. I also hope you get your bfp soon. You so deserve it!

Star- how frustrating for you too! I'm holding so much hope for you and a suprise bfp!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for all the support it means alot and I really hope everything works out for all you guys too. I contacted my doctor spoke to her secretary as she is on annual leave till nxt Tuesday she is going to get her to call me when she is back and has wrote down all my questions about the unexplained infertility about when my DH had his sperm Count she said she required two specimens to compare and said it's a little on low side but nothing to be concerned about and when we went to our normal GP they refused to allow him to do a second SC as said he didn't need to as they've got the results of that one, also I had bloods taken at a particular time of month to check my hormone levels that was one of the first tests they did and the Dr was concerned about these as my hormone levels were not at the correct level that they would expect them to be at that time of month but then nothing further happened with that and it wasn't looked at in more detail they just sent me for a womb scan which was all fine and a tube check which showed up everything was fine and a thyroid check which was also fine. So I would like to know if all my bits are fine then couldn't there be an underlying issue to so with my hormone levels and dhs SC. 

She's wrote it all down and pulled out my notes, the tests were all done by another Dr before I got transferred to her as she is the follicle tracking specialist she said it's strange that the hormone imbalance wasn't looked at more closely and my DH should give another sample as they do require two, I'm just waiting for her to contact me once she is back to discuss all this and see what our next step might be either remain on clomid or try something else xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm glad they will be taking you more seriously. I hope they find something easy to fix and you get your bfp!


----------



## wifeybby

I'm glad you got to touch base and are getting more attention from them. FX they do more testing and figure you out! :) <3 best wishes!!


----------



## krissie328

That sounds really good Angela. It's so disappointing things weren't done sooner. Hopefully now further testing will show a better treatment plan.


----------



## star_e

great angela - glad she will be back next tuesday and hopefully you all will get to the bottom of this and figure it very soon. maybe femara would work better? although i know clomid makes you ovulate, maybe femara would just do something different. hope you get your much deserved bfp soon!


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I'm glad you contacted your doctor! Sometimes we have to be our own advocates!


----------



## cowgirl21

100% own advocate. I got the harsh truth from my new Dr. It really was a bit of a wake up call too. One thing to note, for all of you who do not have periods every three months you need medicine to induce a bleed because women like us are getting uterine cancer so fast.
So this one put me on metformin. Today was day two of that at the low dose and I'm dizzy, chest feels funny, migraine, nauseous, metallic taste. Thankfully I did start AF on my own, 39 days from last cd1. 
An old classmate said she went on it and it did regulate AF cycles. 
Dr advised me to try the metformin for two months without an ovulation med.
Old Dr, still hasn't called me from last Friday when they were supposed to send me Rxfor second Clomid ddose :furious:
(And apparently conceiving my ds on that first round of Clomid years ago was a straight miracle)


----------



## krissie328

I allow myself 50 days and then start a 10 day course of progesterone to bring on af. Although since having ds my periods are definitely more frequent. Even being annovulatory they are still coming.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> I allow myself 50 days and then start a 10 day course of progesterone to bring on af. Although since having ds my periods are definitely more frequent. Even being annovulatory they are still coming.

krissie, so you take the meds to induce AF and then you take them again 50 days later?

i have to take meds to induce AF as well. do you have pcos? sorry if you said that already and i don't remember.


----------



## krissie328

Yes I do have pcos. So I start them on cd 50. I take them 10 days and typically start af 3-5 days later.

If af doesn't show I plan to start them in 3 weeks. It's a little early but I'm ready to start back on clomid


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> Yes I do have pcos. So I start them on cd 50. I take them 10 days and typically start af 3-5 days later.
> 
> If af doesn't show I plan to start them in 3 weeks. It's a little early but I'm ready to start back on clomid


have you ever done shorter than 50 days? I have never really counted my days so I don't remember. I started one round of clomid in February and then this cycle which has been so long. do you basically wait that long just to make sure you don't start the prometrium in case you are pg? 

if AF does not show by Tuesday I think I'm going to call my doc and see if it's time to get on the meds to induce it. she told me call in 2-3 weeks and Tuesday will be two weeks. I'll see what she says. I don't have any AF symptoms.


----------



## krissie328

I only wait that long when we aren't actively ttc. I was told on clomid if no period by cd 35 to start it. I have done it before cd 50 when ttc. I tend to start between cd 30-35. But I'm also tracking my cycle so I know I haven't ovulated and therefore not pregnant.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> I only wait that long when we aren't actively ttc. I was told on clomid if no period by cd 35 to start it. I have done it before cd 50 when ttc. I tend to start between cd 30-35. But I'm also tracking my cycle so I know I haven't ovulated and therefore not pregnant.


okay i see. i think i started the prometrium around cd 35 last cycle. now im just waiting things out to see if af shows, which i doubt she will. on tuesday it will have been two weeks since i saw doc. so i can try to call her then or i can wait out the third week. she told me to call her in 2-3 weeks if af had not shown. at least im finally getting closer to that point.


----------



## Vankiwi

If you did take the prometrium and you were pregnant it wouldn't matter anyway!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello over here as well :)


----------



## star_e

any updates? how's everyone doing?


----------



## wifeybby

8DPO here, still waiting to test.. Afraid of getting a false positive when I do test from the hcg trigger shot. On my ICs it looked like it was out of my system at like 6DPO/7DPTS but I think my ICs are junk because I only ever got faint BFPs after he 10,000 U injection. Ordered some FRER and afraid they'll say BFP and its still just he trigger...

How are you, star?

GL with clomid this round, Krissie! Sounds like it usually does the trick for you. FX for a sticky, healthy BFP!


----------



## star_e

wifeybby, is there a rough estimate of when the trigger shot effects go away? will it be gone by 14 dpo? fx for you. keep us updated :)

afm, my temps dropped significantly today but i doubt that means af will show b/c i dont think i ovd. 

nonetheless, i think the temp thing is very delicate b/c the climate is changing here and its finally starting to warm up, so my room was hotter than normal causing me to take off all the sheets. when i temped my temp was low, i also felt cold so i put the covers back on. i went back to sleep and tested 3 hours later and the temp was higher than the past two days. i have noticed throughout the week to that the temps vary greatly based on whether i wake and the sheets are over my shoulder or at mid waist. i

i really dont think i ovd at all. i am going to call them on monday actually and tell them and hopefully they will give me prometrium so i can get back in the game but they might make me wait another week. at least im almost there though. i pray i dont have a cyst or that the follicles havent shrunk enough. i just hope i get the news that says i can start again soon.

anyway, hope everyone has a great cycle! keep me updated.


----------



## krissie328

Fx eveything looks good and you can get started on a new cycle starts!

Wifey- hopefully when you test you will get a bfp and the trigger will be gone. I haven't used the trigger so I have no idea how long it takes to stop showing up. 

Not much going on here. Just cd 20 and no sign of ovulation. So just waiting on May and then I think I will work on making af come so I can get on with clomid.


----------



## star_e

okay i am in shock :shock: AF started today!!! i really thought the drop in temp yesterday was due entirely to the blanket being off. today when i temped it was even lower and i had terrible cramps. went to bathroom and yup, there she was. i usually dont count the first day i see blood as AF, but today i did b/c it was bright red. and sorry if tmi, but its not at the point where it's on my pad on its own. its only there when i wipe, but its bright red instead of being more of a brownish red when i spot and when i am sitting on the toilet a drop will fall into the toilet. so i counted this as first day. does that seem right? or does it have to be full flow for it to me the first day?

usually the docs office says to call on first day of _full flow_ to inform them not necessarily the first day of af. i think i might call them anyway cause i am not sure what today would count as.

also, i think you can see my previous chart, but, i was thinking it's also possible that i ovd on monday, right? cause i forgot to temp that day and that's why FF has marked it with a dotted blue line and the chart would still make sense if that day was O day (and that could explain why on monday when i went to the clinic the doc did not say he had seen a collapsed folllie; could be that i ovd that evening). OR maybe he just didn't see it and i did O on sat.

either way, i am thrilled. this means that i am pushed up by 10 days for sure maybe even more (b/c i dont have to take the meds to induce af and the doc also might have made me wait another week). also, it means that FF and bbt work for me! i thought this would be yet another tool i dont have access to, but it turns out it works for me too, despite the fsh injections. 

although it is possible to have what seems like an af without ovd, i don't think that's the case here. the reading i have done suggests that if you are doing bbt and the temps correspond to O and how they would look when af starts that that's pretty much solid evidence for determining that O occcurred. 

i'm going to the call the clinic now. hopefully all is well and i don't have giant cysts or anything. i just can't believe the af news.


----------



## Vankiwi

Great news star! You definitely o'ed looking at your chart. Awesome! What's the plan for this cycle?


----------



## krissie328

I would agree it looks like you did o. Based on your chart I would think Saturday is the correct day. It is possible with all the other follicles the doctor just missed it? Where you did miss Monday's temp it is possible you o'd that day. Either way you had a good LP and af arrived on her own. :happydance:


----------



## star_e

thanks for the support you all. very happy that she arrived on her own. yay!

as for plans for this cycle, i will find out tomorrow at my appointment. will let you all know what happens.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's fantastic news star!!


----------



## star_e

mrs green how are you? any updates?


is anyone having trouble signing on to bnb on computer? the Mother's Day add won't let me do anything. I can X out of it with my phone but not my computer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't been on my computer but the ad sure is annoying! 

I'm 12dpo and tested this morning. Got a very faint second line. I'll test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker. Fx!


----------



## krissie328

Pictures mrs.green! I need my fix. :haha: fx this is your positive.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys sorry I've been MIA after this last AF I just needed a little time but I have still been reading the messages you have all been leaving xx

Krissie when do you starts meds to bring on AF xx

wifebby hope you get your BFP this month not long off test date now xx

Mrs Green exciting times ahead I hope the line gets darker for you what tests are you using xx

Vankiwi how are you doing what have you been up to xx

star e that's amazing news that you Od and AF came all on its own I'm so happy for you and hopefully this cycle will be the one for you xx

AFM I'm not taking Clomid the next two months I'm having a break before I start up again trying to get myself fit and healthy loose a few extra pound I've put on. I'm just waiting for the Dr to call me about what else we can do or if there is other tests we can take xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela sometimes you just need a break! If this cycle doesn't work for us I might take a month off too.

I'm 3dpo today. Looking forward to testing next week!


----------



## krissie328

I am glad you are back Angela!! DH and I have taken several breaks both ttc #1 and a second. I struggle so much with the emotional toll ltttc causes. 

I hope you feel better soon and during this break your doctor will be able to give you some more answers. :hugs:


----------



## mama10893

Hi all! I am hoping it's okay for me to join in here :) I am 22, SO is 24! after almost a year of TTC we have discovered i am not ovulating on my own! I have had some tests for PCOS done as it runs in my family, but so far everything is coming back normal, so unsure at this point why i am not ovulating! SO's sperm analysis was gret, so thats a plus! My doctor took pity on me and decided to try me on clomid! I am on CD 5 right now, started first round of clomid CD 3-7! so far not experiencing many side effects at all, really hoping i at least ovulate! I have done OPKs every day for months and never gotten a positive, so even seeing a positive one of them will make me super happy! i hope everythings going well for all of you :) baby dust to all!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck mama!! Fx clomid does the trick for you.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie and Vankiwi Goodluck to you too and FX we all get our happy ending soon xx

Welcome mamma and FX you get your positive OPK and a sticky egg xx


----------



## mama10893

thanks angela and krissie!! in feeling pretty good about this cycle :)


----------



## star_e

well from one day to the next the news can change. I have bad news. 

I went to my appointment and the follicles on the left side shrunk, but there are still three large follicles on the right side. So doc said that I'm out another month. She said that I can come in on Thursday just to see if they have shrunk because it's possible that with the flux of hormones from AF they could shrink in the next two days, but it's highly unlikely. she said I can choose just to not come in and that I can call tomorrow to cancel because it is really unlikely. I'm going to go, but I understand that I need to prepare to wait another month. so I'm extremely disappointed about that and she said in another month if i only have one big one left she could drain it. but they can't do that now because they don't use anesthesia to drain them and it's incredibly painful and because of the pain they can only do it on one not three. she said they only subject a patient to it without anesthesia for one. the prospect of having to do that in one month is terrifying. the simple little blood draws are painful to me. im so sad right now.

anyway as if that wasn't bad enough  I decided to ask about my medical records (my clinic does not have an online portal and so i cannot review them and never know what my levels are; for example, they told me i don't have a problem with ovarian reserves, but they never told me the levels so i have no information so that i can do my own research). so i asked them if i can have a copy of my records. When I first started talking to the nurse about it, she looked a little surprised that I was asking for that information and she said we're just looking at your hormone levels (in a way that i interpreted as, well its not a big deal what we are doing). and I said I get that but I'm curious and would like the information. she said well you can sign a medical release form or you could just bring a notebook and write the information down. And I said yeah I'll bring a notebook that sounds great, but I would like the information that you have on file right now/ current info. So then when I was done seeing the doctor I went outside and asked the lady at the front if I could sign a medical release form so that I can have the records and she just looked really surprised too and i got the sense that she was like perturbed or something. then the doctor came in and heard us discussing medical release and she looked surprised as well and I felt very confused and uncomfortable. I wanted to say I'm not leaving I just want information to review but I clamped up and didn't say anything. it was just really awkward. when the doc left the room, I told the nurse thanks I just want the information bc I'm curious and the lady said well you're entitled to it. but she said it in a way that I interpreted as being upset/ it felt negative. So I walked away not feeling good about the entire situation because I think they think that I was requesting them because I'm unhappy with the service when I was really requesting them because I just want the information. its like i feel clueless when i am there because the information is not shared. i like information and want to start a file where i keep track of my levels, etc, but i didn't think it would lead to this really awkward interaction.

overall terrible day.


----------



## star_e

mrs. green, that is such exciting news and i have my fx for you. i so very much hope the line gets darker and you get that lovely BFP. please keep us updated! good luck!

angela - so good to hear from you!!! i can completely understand wanting to take a break and get fit. i will try to do that with this next month as well. the fsh injections caused me to gain weight and i'll try to shed some of it, though i must say i find it very difficult to curb my appetite. i'll try though. 

mama - welcome! hope clomid helps you to ovd. good luck.


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi said:


> Angela sometimes you just need a break! If this cycle doesn't work for us I might take a month off too.
> 
> I'm 3dpo today. Looking forward to testing next week!

good luck vankiwiw! fx for you! keep us updated.


----------



## mama10893

thanks star! sorry about your bummer visit to the doctor :(


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry you had such a rough day star. I am sorry it is likely you will be out another month. :hug:


----------



## Vankiwi

Sorry the news wasn't better Star!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that star that's awful news I really hope with AF coming on its own it makes the others collapse and you don't need it draining xx also the Docs maybe worried about you going elsewhere for a second opinion don't let them make you feel bad it is your right to see your notes so sod em xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Sorry to hear that star that's awful news I really hope with AF coming on its own it makes the others collapse and you don't need it draining xx also the Docs maybe worried about you going elsewhere for a second opinion don't let them make you feel bad it is your right to see your notes so sod em xx


thank you Angela!

I do have a right to that information and I should not have to keep my own knowledge in the dark just to make them feel secure. wish it had not been awkward but I want the info and going forward I'm going to bring a notebook and write stuff down so that I don't have to sign the release every week. i want to be more informed about what's going on and that's impossible without the specifics. 

Angela have you been doing the running? how's that going? I went on a bike ride the other day and killed my legs. I guess I'm super out of shape. my attainable goal is to be able to do five full modified push ups (the ones on the knees bc regular is to hard for me). I have very little muscle!


----------



## star_e

thank you all for the support! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry ladies I wanted to update you real quick. Yesterday my beta (13 dpo) was only 8. I was basically told to prepare for bleeding soon.


----------



## krissie328

mrs.green2015 said:


> Sorry ladies I wanted to update you real quick. Yesterday my beta (13 dpo) was only 8. I was basically told to prepare for bleeding soon.

Well I am keeping my fx that it was just a late implantation!! 

Was that your first beta draw?


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Mrs Green I know how frustrating and upsetting it can be to put in all the work and not reep the reward Even though I'm having a breather off Clomid me and Dh are still going to BD in the hope it happens xx

Star e yes I've been exercising did 3.51 miles in 42Mins yesterday going running again tomorrow but took dogs out for a long walk today so I'm getting there with the fitness just need to keep it up xx


----------



## star_e

so sorry mrs. green. I hope AF does not show! is it possible the beta is low because it's too early? 

great Angela keep it up. that's an impressive time. I biked 6 miles on Tuesday and my legs were on fire. it took me forever to bike. I was panting and hardly made it. 

I've been doing some research and some people say they took bcps to make the cysts shrink faster. I'm going to inquire about that tomorrow at my appointment bc some people said they sat out a month and when they went back it was still there. I've read some horrible stories where it took several months and then when they did bcps it went away within weeks. I'm sure there must be some disadvantage to taking them otherwise she prob would have suggested it. gonna ask her about it and see what she says.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I developed cysts back in August and took birth control for a month and it went away. It was crazy painful and I would say within 1.5 weeks the pain was gone. Definitely worth asking about.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> Star- I developed cysts back in August and took birth control for a month and it went away. It was crazy painful and I would say within 1.5 weeks the pain was gone. Definitely worth asking about.

I'll ask about it. cause I've read conflicting things. I looked at some studies which found that bcps don't make the cysts shrink faster. it says they will shrink at same rate with or without. but so many people on many threads say it helped them. that they developed cysts after every cycle of injectables and the cycles that they waited naturally on always took longer to get rid of them when they used bcps. theres no harm in asking so I'll ask. I want to do anything I can to make them shrink. one of my cysts is 5cm which is 50mm!!!! when she did the us it was very uncomfortable! 

did you get your cyst from clomid?


----------



## krissie328

Wow that is just a crazy size!!

Well the whole story is... I took a left over round of clomid in August. It was expired by 4 months. I was being stubborn about finding a new doctor since we had moved since I got pregnant with DS. So I took them and hoped for the best. Well I didn't ovulate and I developed a painful cyst. Which required me to then find a doctor. :nope:

Turns out I found a good one and he properly prescribed me clomid in November. I had just had so many bad experiences with ttc and getting help so it makes me so nervous. 

I have two more rounds of clomid left since I used on in January. So I am hoping this next cycle works or at the very least the following. If not he wanted to change me to something else.


----------



## star_e

yes it is a crazy size. i have come to learn that as I do more research. the clinic didn't really emphasize the size or even use the word cyst to describe it. Ther are good things about the clinic but one of the things they could really improve on is communicating information to me. I am going to ask them at my appointment tomorrow what type of cyst it is and the likelihood it will be reduced in a month. gi mean given the size who knows. I hope it does not twist or rupture bc I've read it can cause severe pain. 


glad the process at least led to you finding a good doc. that's awesome. I hope clomid works for you. what would they put you on if it doesn't?


----------



## krissie328

He talked about femara or possibly moving to injectables.

I think since clomid has been so successful for me in the past if I do not get pregnant in two cycles I will ask to do one or two more before moving on to something else.


----------



## star_e

that sounds like a good idea. i think it's pretty common to develop cysts with injectables. have my appointment today. i know she will say it's same size. I'm interested in going because I want her to tell me what are the chances of it going away in a cycle. and ask about bcps.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope it all goes well for you today star e FX for you xx


----------



## star_e

today has been a looonngggg day.

as i expected, i'm out for a month. i wasn't disappointed all over again though b/c i anticipated it. she said the biggest one shrunk by about half, but they are still too big to safely proceed. she said that she is positive we will be able to start next cycle (though she did say if one was still there we would have to drain it, but she does not think that will happen). 

they still have not given me the medical records and i didnt ask b/c i didnt want to have another awkard reaction again. i guess i'll call them next week and tell them to mail them to me. one complaint i have of this place is that they don't share information. its hard to get info. they just want the appointments to be super fast.

anyway, im going to try to make the most of the month break. i will try to be as healthy as i am able, but i am going to allow myself the occasional glass of wine. trying to eat less candy is the tough part, but ive been working on that one for a while now.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello, quick question as this was my first round of Clomid.

I took my last dose for this cycle this morning and have been taking it in the morning for the last 5 days. I have had absolutely 0 symptoms. No cramping, no nothing.

Am I rushing it? Do the horrible cramping and symptoms I've heard about come into play later, when I'm actually ovulating? Do some people not have any worse symptoms? Or should I call my doctor?


----------



## star_e

mommyhopeful2 said:


> Hello, quick question as this was my first round of Clomid.
> 
> I took my last dose for this cycle this morning and have been taking it in the morning for the last 5 days. I have had absolutely 0 symptoms. No cramping, no nothing.
> 
> Am I rushing it? Do the horrible cramping and symptoms I've heard about come into play later, when I'm actually ovulating? Do some people not have any worse symptoms? Or should I call my doctor?

clomid did not make me ovulate. but the side effects from the clomid did not hit me until days after the last pill. like five days later. I felt nauseous and would have hot flashes. I also ovulated this cycle with injectables and didn't feel horrible cramping just mild cramping.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star that's great that it's shrunk so much already! Hopefully the month will do it and it won't need draining.

Mommyhopeful I didn't cramp until I was ovulating. I had no symptoms on the days I took the pills and I was on 100mg.


----------



## krissie328

Stat- I'm glad to hear it shrunk so much. Hopefully it is gone by next cycle. 

Mommy- the only symptom I had on clomid was hot flashes. And I ovulated twice on it. So I don't think side effects mean it's working or not.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mommy I didn't get any symptoms my first month on it but did O it made me O as soon as AF went, but month 2 & 3 I got bad cramps wen I Od and wen AF came so I wouldn't worry everyone is different and experiences different things on it Goodluck xx

Star e so sorry to hear it's not gone but it's great news that it has shrunk all on its own xx me and you could be partners buddy up through this health kick and keep eachother motivated and I'm the same as you candy is my downfall yesterday after my run all night I craved sugar like you wouldn't believe I caved in the end and ate two bars of chocolate and some strawberry laces xx


----------



## star_e

yes we should be partners in this. I caved and ate a pack of twizzlers then gobbled up some other fruity gummy strips. I just crave them and find candy to be super comforting. it's tough. 

I think this stretch of time is going to feel very long but I'm going to try not to think about it or to think about it in a more fun way like I get to have my wine. I had a cocktail the other day and it was a nice treat. but yea I also want to be healthier. I haven't exercised since the last time I told you all I did.


----------



## krissie328

My weakness is ice cream. I will say I have been way more active since I got a garmin vivosmart. I don't do anything like run or bike but I do walk way more. I even take DS for walks in the evening to help boost my steps and he enjoys them.


----------



## AngelaALA

I've got one of them too Krissie and I love it xx

Star e I know what you mean mines sweets and chocolate I'm murder when my sweet tooth kicks in xx

AFM called Dr yesterday even though I'm taking a break off Clomid she's still getting me in for a follicle scan this Thursday and also going to sit down with me and discuss all my questions in person so we shall see what happens, I'm going for a run again today I've been trying to stay healthy but working lates is not good my sweet tooth kicks in lol but I've still managed to loose 3 pound this week which is good real weighing day is Monday so let's see if I can loose another pound before then xx my FF is saying I should O tomorrow but my Opks are still neg and my temps are low I don't know why but I don't feel like I will O this month but we shall see xx the thing is off Clomid I don't feel like I'm under so much pressure and it's not consuming my every thought plus my skin is clearing up and my emotions are back under control I am secretly hoping I do fall pregnant in these next two months without Clomid but I know my chances are slim and if no BFP I will be starting my fourth round of Clomid in June just going to focus on getting healthy and loosing some weight till then Ice even signed up to do a race for life run in June to keep me motivated xx


----------



## mama10893

i definitely feel you all! losing weight and staying healthy is soooo difficult! i also have the garmin vivosmart and its done wonders for my activity level :)
afm i got fired from my job yesterday so that was not great...but im applying everywhere now so hoping i find something new quick! im on CD 9 and have started my OPKs! hoping to get a positive around CD 14 but we'll see!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to hear that mama. Fx you find something quickly.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear Mamma I hope a new job comes up quickly for you xx


----------



## mama10893

thanks guys! heres hoping!


----------



## star_e

sorry mama! good luck in your search! hope you find something very soon. and hope you get your +opk. you just have a few more days to go. catch that egg!

Angela congrats on the 3 pounds that's awesome. I've lost 1 and was so happy about it but I ate an ice cream sandwich today. at least I took off one of the cookies. I also went to the gym. did cardio for 15 minutes and weights for 30. I'm very unfit and sluggish so 15 mins is quite hard for me to do cardio. I wish I wanted to exercise. I know people who love it or maybe they don't love it but they need the results in some way. It's hard bc I want to be healthy but I'm tired a lot and it's hard to shake. well I'm just going to try and stay positive and try to do a little something tomorrow. oh and good luck at the appointment! hope u get your +opk!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean but I say if you can fight through it and keep it up for the first two weeks then it will get easier xx


----------



## star_e

if AF is so light that it's only a tiny bit is that considered light or spotting if it's already at the end of AF? I've been marking it as light but maybe it's considered spotting?


----------



## AngelaALA

I'd say spotting if you could get away with just wearing one pad all day not that you would as that's gross but if you could then it's spotting xx

Well I'm confused FF has said I Od on Friday my temps are rising but I haven't had a +OPK they have all showed two lines but none that are darker than the test line I guess I'll find out for sure on Thurs but I'm not too fussed this month to be fare we haven't really been BD either but if FF is right then we did BD on O day xx 

If it turns out that I have Od then all I can think of is that I missed O due to being on lates so I would test in morning around 9 then couldn't test again till around 11.30 at night so I may have actually missed my surge we shall see though xx


----------



## star_e

okay, then i'll mark yesterday as spotting for sure. now i'll know for future.

catching the surge is so tricky! i have heard other people mention that too, missing it if they didn't test at a certain time. well you did BD on O day, so you there's a chance. good luck and keep us updated.

afm, nothing new. this is going to be a long wait. going to try to exercise today and just live my life. a month is a long time if you think of it as waiting for something. given that ttc is definitely on my mind, its hard to wait it out. BDing for the fun of it is a nice shift though. it can get tough when we have to do it at this time or that. trying to just look at the positives.


----------



## wifeybby

hey girls. sorry to have been MIA, just disappointed and stuff lately. this cycle was a bfn, spotting at 13dpo and AF on 14dpo. Saw my RE yesterday for a baseline scan to make sure it was safe to start clomid again, and all is well. I start it tonight CD3-7, 100mg. We'll do the trigger shot and timed intercourse again. Hoping we catch it this time! :) I think all we can do is try to stay positive, as being down just makes a hard journey harder.

thinking of you guys often!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, a lot of waiting over here too. I am ready for the next two weeks to get over with. By then I should be getting af and onto a new cycle of clomid. I saw my family doc for a different reason and I got my progesterone so that should speed things up instead of waiting until May 2nd. I should be done with it on the 5th of May and I usually get af 5 days later. So I am figuring May 10th. :happydance:


----------



## star_e

wifey so sorry about the bfn. I totally understand being disappointed. but, yea staying positive is so important. that's what I'm trying to do. it's tough though but I'm trying. good luck with this cycle. keep us updated.


----------



## star_e

krissie. yea you can start in two weeks that's great! I hope the time passes quickly! so you must be starting the prometrium soon? do you do prometrium or provera? and you do TI right? do you have to trigger or does your egg release on its own?


----------



## krissie328

star_e said:


> krissie. yea you can start in two weeks that's great! I hope the time passes quickly! so you must be starting the prometrium soon? do you do prometrium or provera? and you do TI right? do you have to trigger or does your egg release on its own?

I do prometrium because it is a little kinder on me. Yes, we do TI without a trigger. Thankfully I have not had a problem releasing the egg. I am hoping we can get more bd in this cycle. The cycle with ds we only bd once and my chemical we only bd twice. So hoping to actually doing something similar to SMEP. But we shall see. DH and I work opposite shifts so it makes it difficult. :dohh:


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I knew FF was wrong tests have been getting darker and darker all day and it's just turned positive got a smiley face an a digi I only do digis wen the cheapies go dark just to confirm so I should O tomorrow or on scan day but we shall see so maybe without Clomid I may still be in with a slight chance xx


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> star_e said:
> 
> 
> krissie. yea you can start in two weeks that's great! I hope the time passes quickly! so you must be starting the prometrium soon? do you do prometrium or provera? and you do TI right? do you have to trigger or does your egg release on its own?
> 
> I do prometrium because it is a little kinder on me. Yes, we do TI without a trigger. Thankfully I have not had a problem releasing the egg. I am hoping we can get more bd in this cycle. The cycle with ds we only bd once and my chemical we only bd twice. So hoping to actually doing something similar to SMEP. But we shall see. DH and I work opposite shifts so it makes it difficult. :dohh:Click to expand...

SMEP so like a great idea. it must be tough with the shifts though! soon enough you will be back in the game!


----------



## star_e

Angela good luck! did FF say you already Oed? fx for you! keep us updated.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hello everyone. I was on here a while back. The doctor just prescribed me Clomid today. AF is due next week, so that will start my first cycle ttc with Clomid.


----------



## krissie328

TeacherLynn said:


> Hello everyone. I was on here a while back. The doctor just prescribed me Clomid today. AF is due next week, so that will start my first cycle ttc with Clomid.

Welcome back hun!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome back teacher xx

Yes it said I Od on Saturday but I knew it was wrong let's hope come tomorrow my temps start climbing and my scan shows a good follicle but I'm not going to let it consume me this month like I've said I'll enjoy my Bday wknd and remain with getting my fitness up again xx


----------



## star_e

welcome teacher!

sounds like a good plan Angela. let us know how the scan goes. have a great bday!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies. 

I'm back after my chemical pregnancy. Just started clomid last night and hopefully this cycle bring a sticky bfp.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry about your chemical mrs.green. 

I had to wait two full cycles before going back on clomid after my chemical. :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Krissie- I'm sorry. I wonder why? All my doc said was if the hcg was a lot higher they would want me to wait one month. But since it wasn't it was no big deal.


----------



## krissie328

They never checked my levels. I was 19 dpo. So still pretty early. They just said to wait. Which I guess has been okay. I was pretty raw after that and needed the time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I completely understand. I think it was not as hard on us this time because of our last loss. The last time I was 8 weeks, we had already seen the heartbeat and feel completely in love. This time when I took the test it was light and I just knew in my heart something was wrong. So I was prepared and I didn't tell DH until after my levels were confimed that it wouldn't end well.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, it was my first loss which I think made it harder. I knew as well. I found out at 12 dpo and my lines never progressed then got lighter. So by the time it started I was expecting it. 

We've already decided this time we are just going until we get our sticky bean. I'm so over waiting. And we have no reached the point where any due date would be fine for 7 cycles or so. (I wanted to avoid the beginning of the school year). And I'm certian we will be successful before then.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know how you feel. At first you think "oh this time will be the best or this time won't work" and now it's like idc just give me a baby! After over a year of trying I'm ready!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, we've been going at it for the better part of 18 months. We've taken a couple breaks. Once because I had a cyst and another time because of the chemical.


----------



## wifeybby

Green, so sorry to hear about your last CP. How heartbreaking </3 I really hope you get a BFP to keep soon.

I've never been through a loss - but my heart sincerely goes out to those who have. I can't imagine the pain of that being ripped away from you. Praying that I'll never know that feeling, but it's a very real possibility. It happens to just anyone, for an unknown reason it seems. I just truly admire you guys who can continue to TTC after that. It turns it into a whole new ballgame, I'm sure. No one should have to go through that. :hugs: Mucho respeto :D

^^ Not meant as a pity post. My heart just breaks for anyone going through this. <3

AFM; One week until my follie scan and trigger shot! (hopefully) Thinking the rest of this week and the weekend will go by quickly, but next Monday/Tuesday will drag on haha!


----------



## Vankiwi

Well, I got my BFP at 9dpo. 11dpo now and lines are darkening. I'm cautiously pregnant I guess! Been here far too many times to be excited unfortunately! Fingers crossed it sticks.


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:
 

> Well, I got my BFP at 9dpo. 11dpo now and lines are darkening. I'm cautiously pregnant I guess! Been here far too many times to be excited unfortunately! Fingers crossed it sticks.

Congrats hun! Fx it's a sticky bean. <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Van- congrats!!! Hope it's a super sticky bean!!


----------



## Inkedlady88

Mind if I join in? I'm currently on cd3 & will be starting my first round of 50mg Clomid cd's 5-9. I was diagnosed with PCOS this month after bloodwork and an U/S. Hubby's swimmers are a little on the lazy side, but our RE wants us to try several rounds of Clomid with timed intercourse before possibly having to do IUI.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome inked! My dh has low motility and we had success with timed intercourse and clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## star_e

mrs. green, so sorry about the cp. i cannot imagine how that would feel; my heart goes out to you. I know you anticipated it, but i'm sure it's still very hard. i really hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs: 

before DH and i decided to start, i was actually thinking it was not a good time and that it would be better like a month or two from that point. and DH is the one who said, well it could take a long time so shouldn't we just start. i was completely naive about this process. i honestly that i would get it within a couple of tries. i never anticipated that i would be 3 months in having not even had the chance. i though i'd take the meds and it would work. i knew i didn't ovulate, but i had read about pcos and clomid success so i assumed that would be me. at this point, i am going to be shocked when i actually have a chance. 

krissie - i feel the same way. i am just going to keep pushing through until this works. the waiting is so awful though. i still have another 3.5 weeks left and then i still have to do prometrium for 10 days! that's almost another two weeks! unless AF shows on her own, which i know won't happen. i wish time would fly, but it hasn't so far. its crawling.

van - congrats! :) that's amazing news! hope it sticks! keep us updated. fx for you!


----------



## star_e

welcome inked! i have pcos too. good luck with clomid!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, time was going alright up until April got here. Now it feels like I'm clawing through each day.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys! Will keep you posted and will keep following everyone's journey :hugs: 

Krissie I know I feel the pressure to provide a sibling too, it's rough!


----------



## AngelaALA

Congrats again Vankiwi amazing news xx

So sorry about the chemical Mrs Green I've had an MC too in past and it is heartbreaking Goodluck next cycle will be the one for you xx

Goodluck wifebby hope it'll goes well for you and the follicles are good to trigger xx

Welcome inkedlady and Goodluck FX Clomid works for you and it doesn't have to go to IUI 

Well today I went for follicle tracking they're not doing it next month with me not taking Clomid but it showed two dominant follicles one at 16mm on left side and one at 17mm on right side so I reckon I Od yesterday due to my temp rise today xx I discussed my fertility with her she basically said there is nothing wrong they can't find anything wrong with me or DH that's why it's unexplained infertility she said that she said that humans are bad at reproducing each cycle the average person only has,a 30% chance of conceiving so 70% it doesn't happen, we have only done three months on Clomid so are chances of conceiving are still good she did say though that there could be a chance that for some reason my egg and his sperm aren't balanced so they can't find eachother therefore don't meet but that is never found out until IVF treatment as they can't tell if that might be the case till then so we just got to keep going and hopefully it will happen xx


----------



## star_e

Angela hope this cycle they find a way to meet even if there is an imbalance. two eggs, better chance. who knows - maybe when you least expect it, it will work. sending you warm wishes. good luck.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e here's hoping but if I'm honest I'm not stressing over it this month this month is focusing on getting healthy if it happens it happens I won't be buying anymore hpts either I've got one digi and that's it so if AF is late then I'll test and till then I'll just get on with it xx 

How are you feeling at the mo star e xx


----------



## wifeybby

Thank you, star!

Angela, yay for two follies! Glad to hear you're relaxed about it this cycle. That's the way to be. I think we all tend to get caught up in overthinking constantly.

Inked, :hi: I have PCOS too and I'm from OH as well! Hope your TTC journey is short and sweet. How do you feel on the clomid so far?!


----------



## mama10893

so im on CD 15 and no +OPK yet...up until tonight my CM has been pretty dried up, but all of a sudden tonight i have very thin, creamy sort of CM...sorry TMI just not sure if that means anything lol, waiting for EWCM and a positive OPK!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

CD 18 and got my temp spike today so entering the dreaded TWW.... only got to dtd once about 12 hours before ov, so really hoping this one sticks. Good luck ladies :)


----------



## star_e

mama I think creamy ofte precedes ewcm so could be a good sign. try to test twice a day if you are near O - I've heard many people recommend testing twice. good luck. 

mommy hopeful - Gluck! waiting is awful. 12 hours before O is good hope this is your cycle. 

afm I've had stretchy cm for past two days but it's not clear and not slippery. it's somewhat thick and cloudy/ whiteish but it does stretch. I'm going to log this as creamy. does that sound right? I'm also very sick today. I woke up in the middle of the night with severe nausea - obviously not pg. I'm not sure if it's a bug or what. it's awful though. Im just chained to my bed feeling miserly. also crying bc nausea makes me feel so helpless when it's intense like this.


----------



## krissie328

Star- it sounds almost like a ewcm mixed with creamy. I get this a lot. I've only had clear ewcm once. It almost always has some creamy mixed in to it.


----------



## mama10893

star i hope you're right!!! and i've been going a bit over board and testing every time i pee hahaha oops :$


----------



## mama10893

also i actually just checked and im pretty sure i have EWCM! lots of it! and i was completely dry before last night...still no positive OPK but im really hoping they just dont work for me and that i am ovulating! so im gonna get to bd'ing! ill keep doing the OPKs and bd'ing EOD


----------



## star_e

krissie thanks for your reply. So maybe it is EWCM. I just don't know what this means for me. Because before TTC I never checked my CM ever. So I don't know if this means I could be about to o. Or if this is just something my body naturally does on its own. I had a huge temp spiked today but I really think it's because of how sick I was and how much tossing and turning I did. I guess I'll know more by tomorrow. just bedridden right now because I feel so sick. 

mama yeah it could be that they don't work for you. It does not necessarily mean that you aren't going to O. I think your BD plan sounds good. good luck!


----------



## krissie328

Star- it is hard to say. When I o I get excessive ewcm with some creamy. But I've also had cycles where I've had literally weeks of the ewcm mixed with creamy. It's so frustrating.


----------



## star_e

yea I have no idea. but even if I do O soon I haven't BDed. we've been exhausted and the nausea got me the entire day/ night. if I don't O then I guess I'll know that my cm can be creamy and stretchy and not indicate O. or perhaps it would need to be more excessive.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e if you Have Od that would still be great news as you have then Od on your own which is amazing news still FX for you xx

mommyhopeful good luck and FX that you catches that sticky egg xx 

Mamma I get EWCM for sometimes up to three days before I get a +OPK so good luck could be around the corner for you xx

AFM DPO4 and last three days I've been getting indigestion and heartburn it's weird as I never suffer with it ever but I'm not reading too much in to it at all if it persists I'm going to go the dr AF is due on MAY 12th and if AF is a few days late then I'll test then but not before as it's too stressful and consuming I'm not putting myself through that again I am a lot more relaxed about it this month but I think that's due to being off Clomid so we shall see if that has a positive effect xx


----------



## mama10893

thanks for the reassurrance angela!! its only a bit of EWCM right now so in hoping its just building up to O :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping mamma that you get your O xx


----------



## star_e

angela - i think your attitude this cycle is great. not being so invested must be freeing. glad you have been sticking to getting healthy. my fx for you. good luck and keep us posted. 

afm.... FF says that i have O. but i did not BD on any of the fertile days :(
i honestly did not think i would O b/c i usually don't. if AF does indeed start, does that mean i did for sure O? is there a chance that this O could be that one of the cysts broke? its just hard to believe i would O since i normally don't. unless the injections had some effect and my ovaries are confused into working properly. i don't know. DH wanted to BD on O day even though he was tired, but i foolishly said no b/c i felt so so tired. and i obviously had not idea that was O day. oh well, you live and learn i guess. i also couldnt control that i would get super sick on saturday. 

i also did not get the ewcm until the day of O! i thought it was supposed to come a few days after the ewcm. so when i got it on friday, i thought well it will happen in a few days so i can put off BDing. has this ever happened to any of you? how long do you get ewcm before O? the only thing i can think of doing for future cycles is to start BDing EOD starting around cd10. normally i would let the cm guide me, but this cycle it turned to ewcm on O day. and opks dont work for me b/c they read positive. unless i try another opk. the clear blues def don't work. do you all think a less sensitive one would work?

how soon after O does AF come? on my last cycle it took 16 days.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e my fertile CM varies from cycle to cycle this month I got it the day before O and day of O last month 5 days leading up to O and time before I got no fertile CM at all and had to use Preseed, I'd use the thought that as soon as you get fertile CM whether it's EWCM or watery always BD just incase. That's a strong solid line from FF so could be right just keep taking temps and if they stay up then you know it's O your LP never changes your lasts months O wasn't a solid line so from this one it will give you your exact LP I'd go with 16 days to be safe when was the last time you BD xx also tell your Dr see if they will take bloods or so follicle tracking to see if O has occurred xx Goodluck hun and FX for you but how amazing would that be if you have it means the injections helped somehow and worked xx


----------



## star_e

we BDed on Sunday - so two days after FF says i Oed. 

the thing is if i did O that is great, and i would normally be so so happy b/c it would mean i would be bumped up 10 days b/c i wouldnt have to take the prometrium. but this month DH has to take a work related trip at the end of the month (just for a few days) and that could interfere with next cycle. its tough b/c ttc makes it difficult to plan anything. and b/c we never know if i will get AF or how long it will take for follies to grow everyting is up in the air. we will just have to see.

how do i find out what FF says my LP is, just by looking at what day the chart says is the next cd1 day? looking at my chart it marks may 15th as cd 1.


----------



## AngelaALA

FF due to last month's LP will mark you down as having a 16 day KP hun but due to your lines being strong this month if AF comes then you will know your real LP but now take,16 days as your LP xx FX for you hun you could still be in with a chance as sperm can live up to 5 days waiting for an egg xx


----------



## star_e

probably low chance bc we missed all the fertile days. and we BDed two days after O and i don't think the egg lives for two days. it's still good news though bc if I did O maybe this means that my ovaries will start working. and I did learn something this cycle. start BDing even when it's wet or creamy cm. I don't have to wait till ewcm comes. I'll push though the tiredness next cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right sorry hun I thought you meant two days before O xx that might also mean your cyst might be gone too hun if you've Od xx


----------



## 2ducks

Hi girls! I posted in this thread before and then lost it even though I suscribed to it. For some reason, every single thread I post it is then linked to my subscriptions and I can't figure out how to change it! Anyway, I digress...

I am starting 50mg of Clomid CD 5-9 this evening for the first time. I am very excited and nervous at the same time. I do not ovulate on my own. The closest fertility specialist is 1.5 hours away from me so I am hoping i can work successfully with my OBGYN. Did any of you ladies have issues with EWCM on the 50mg dose?

Star_e, what dosage of Clomid are you on? In addition to ovulating on Clomid I would of course love to get a natural period!


----------



## krissie328

2ducks- I still get a ton of ewcm on clomid. But I know it can dry some women out. If that's the case preseed is really nice. We used it when we conceived ds.


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome duck one month clomid dried up my CM I had rely on pressed that month xx how you finding clomid any symptoms xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm seriously going crazy waiting for af. I am now 5 days since I stopped progesterone. I've never waited this long for af to show before. And progesterone has always worked. Eh...


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope it shows Krissie if it doesn't what is your next move xx


----------



## krissie328

I have no idea. Honestly I will probably just wait it out. I do get periods on my own. They are just irregular and long.


----------



## star_e

krissie I hope AF shows! I remember when I was taking Prometrium I really didn't think AF would show and I was so nervous about it but it did after three days. I think it could actually take up to 10 days to show from what I've read. fx it shows very soon!

welcome 2 ducks. I was found to be clomid resistant. I have to do fsh injections but I over stimmed last cycle so I'm currently on a break cycle. if clomid drys up your cm I'd recommend preseed as well. good luck this cycle. let us know how it goes.

Angela any updates? how you feeling?


----------



## krissie328

Star- I thought femara was suppose to be good for those with clomid resistance? 

10 days! Yikes. I've always got her within 5 so this is new for me. But I figure the longer she waits the farther away my fertile window will be from my inlaws visit. They are coming down on the 13th and staying 3 days so it's working out okay. 

I'm just impatient and excited and emotional so I'm not very rational.


----------



## star_e

I'm going to discuss femara w her. 
it is exciting bc u will start soon and if AF is late for you sounds like it might be more convenient timing for u. you'll get AF its just a small more wait. fx for you!


----------



## mama10893

krissie i love your updated picture of your DS! he's so cute&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

mama10893 said:


> krissie i love your updated picture of your DS! he's so cute&#9786;&#65039;

Awww thanks hun. He somehow was still long enough yesterday to get a good one. <3


----------



## AngelaALA

He is adorable Krissie 

AFM DPO7 nothing really to report if I'm honest got no symptoms really I don't think I am but we shall see AF due in a week on 12th if no AF by 13th then I'll take my digi hpts on 14th using FMU xx went running again yesterday I'm a little better as I shaved a minute off my time also I think I had a tummy bug as the indigestion heartburn and number twos have gone away now xx

How are you star e xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- that is great you are running and getting quicker!!


----------



## star_e

glad your tummy bug is gone Angela. I have a tummy bug. it was terrible Saturday and off an on bad right now. I forgot to log my temp this morning but will do so this afternoon. it got higher again. I was skeptical as to whether I O Bc I though my sickness was messing w the temps. I'll wait to see. I don't think I'm recording the cm correctly though. I mean I even had stretchy cm yesterday. but I recorded it as creamy. maybe next cycle I'll call it ewcm. but then I would be saying I had it even after O. I don't know why my cm the was stretchy even yesterday.


----------



## star_e

krissie such an adorable photo of DS!

how u doing?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks star. <3

I'm good, still waiting on af. But feeling much more patient today. I am traveling tomorrow for work so I'd rather not be cd 2. It is always a rough day for me.


----------



## 2ducks

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome duck one month clomid dried up my CM I had rely on pressed that month xx how you finding clomid any symptoms xx

Woke up with a mild headache but it went away, I have chronic headaches so that was nothing new. I took a benadryl last night so I wouldn't wake up feeling yucky. So far so good! I have pre-seed ready to go and I also have some expectorant to take.


----------



## wifeybby

Hey guys, I know I'm not on here as much as I was. Still feeling down and just keeping to my journal for the most part.. Hope I don't make you guys feel used.

Yesterday I had a follicle scan on CD12 and they're only 10mm (needs to be 20mm) so 100mg isn't working this time. 100mg worked last time so though I was totally upset. Going back Friday for another scan and to increase the dosage again probably. Bummed out, feeling defeated and like a failure. But I'll just keep pushing forward as its all I can do. I've heard of clomid not working, then working -- but never working then not working. I probably built a resistance/tolerance to it or something. Maybe 150mg will give. Any ideas?


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie glad your looking on positive side I'm sure AF will hopefully arrive soon and like you there would be nothing worse than it arriving whilst travelling worst time for it to come xx

Star e your Temps still look good they've stayed above cover line for over three days so I do think you have Od and in relation to CM I don't check it after O as there's no point however I can confirm that over past 8 days I have seen on toilet paper what appears to be creamy also EWCM type and sticky so I wouldn't worry to much I hope that helps xx also I hope the dreaded bug doesn't last long I think mines gone completely now which is good xx

2ducks FX for you sounds like your all prepared which is fantastic heres hoping you catch that sticky egg baby dust to you are you having any bloods drawn on CD21 or scanning are you also going to temp to confirm O xx

Wifebby please don't get down CD12 might just still be early on 1st round clomid I Od really early on CD11 but the other months including this one I Od CD16 so it could be that your follies just need a little more time to mature 20mm seems a lot though my Dr said 16mm and above is a good sized mature follicle xx but you are in the best hands and I'm sure they will figure it out and you will get your BFP in 2016 TTC is a hard long road for us all here and talking to people going through the same thing helps me as no one I know is going through it so they don't really understand the struggle or hardship xx we are here if you just want to vent or let off steam about how bad your feeling hun xx

AFM I had an awful dream last night my nephew has just had a baby to his GF last night I dreamt that my DH had an affair with her (which is impossible as he doesn't even know her as doesn't know her as he doesn't have anything to do with the nephew as well he's not a nice boy) and in the dream DH was the dad and I was screaming at him to get a DNA test and that it just proved that the issue was me not him I was crying and everything init horrid dream but I guess in dreams you dream about your anxietys not about the affair but I guess I worry about not being able to give my DH something that we both desperately want xx


----------



## wifeybby

Thanks, Angela! :) he said he didn't want to call it a failed cycle yet but will take another scan on Friday to see if they're growing or not. I really hope I just need a few more days but I don't want to get my hopes up. Last cycle, I was 12mm at cd12, stayed the same on CD15 so we stair stepped the clomid dose. I'm guessing that's what will happen this time too but I did respond beautifully to the stair step, so maybe I will again this time. It's just so disappointing and heartbreaking. I just want this to work and start a family with DH. I don't want to TTC anymore :( I know none of us do.

I hope we see some BFPs here soon. I feel like we've all been fighting this battle for too long and it's about time for something to give. I know you guys go through the same pain I do about TTC, it always helps to be on these boards. I hate to see others in this pain but it gives me strength and motivation to carry on. We will be mothers, or mothers again, and this struggle only confirms our love for our longed for LO's. Our babies are so loved and wanted before they even get here.


----------



## star_e

wifeybby- this journey is difficult and i totally understand feeling down about it at times. its just a tough process, so much waiting, so many ups and downs. i hope your follies do in fact grow. i am clomid resistant, i hope that the higher dose works for you. if not, you can ask for femara OR they might try some injections, but i will warn you that with the injections its easy to overstim. that happened to me. good luck with the next scan, keep us updated. my fx for you.

angela - sorry about the nightmare. its scary to have them. how are you doing today? you said your tummy bug has gone away, are you feeling a lot better now?

afm - so i really am thinking that my higher temps are b/c i was really sick. today i tested at around 3am, which is about when i usually test b/c i wake up around then naturally to go to bathroom and it was 97.86. but then when i woke up at 6:10, i decided to test again, i was just curious and it said 97.39. that temp would put be below the coverline. i haven't logged one in yet to FF b/c i dont know which one to log. i usually temp around 3-4am, so i might just enter that one in. i didn't have a chance for a bfp this cycle anyway. i guess i will know more with the temp tomorrow. it might be that the severe nausea caused this. im barely starting to feel better today. either way though, why would i get such different temps, i mean 97.86 vs. 97.39 is quite a difference.


----------



## krissie328

Wifey- ltttc is just awful. But it does help to have support here. 

Star- I would probably go with the first one since it's closer to your normal time.

So just to share with you ladies.. dh and I tried for over 8 years before becoming pregnant with ds. To say I was convinced it would never happen was an understatement. I tried various herbs and supplements since I knew i had pcos. We started seeking help in 2008 after 3 years, but my husband lost his job and so we had to put that to the side. Well in 2011 things were going well and so we sought help again and were denied help due to my weight. So then we waited the next year we found out dh had low motility and they wouldn't do anything for me to ovulate unless we did iui. So we started some supplements for dh. Then I found a new doctor and she got me the perfect combo and I got pregnant finally. 8.5 years later we got pregnant! I just wanted to share my journey to finally being a mom, I really felt I was never going to have a biological child.


----------



## star_e

oh krissie - I cannot imagine how hard that must have been! thank you sharing your journey with us. so happy for you that it finally worked. that is a long long time. I hope this next one happens very soon. fx that things go well. how are you doing now? any updates? are you still seeing that doc that gave you the combo that worked?


----------



## krissie328

No, unfortunately we moved so I saw a new doctor. Amazingly he gave me the meds based on my previous history. This time dh isn't on anything though.. but I got pregnant in January with him not using anything so I'm hopeful it will happen again. 

Tbh, I feel like the doctor that refused to help without iui was exaggerating his motility. She said it would be impossible to get pregnant without iui, yet we have twice.


----------



## AngelaALA

2ducks how are you feeling today anymore news xx

Wifebby I couldn't of said it better myself they are loved before they've even arrived and I do feel it will happen for us all sooner or later we just got to keep on fighting xx 

Krissie I've heard your story before on another thread but it still fills me with hope LTTC is awful but your story makes me want to keep fighting xx

Star e I agree with Krissie use the first temp with it being around the time you take it and look at mine hun I have had confirmed O and my Temps have dropped slightly too as long as they're above cover line or even if one goes under cover line I wouldn't worry too much xx

My tummy bug has gone thanks and I'm feeling much better just a little sore from my run yesterday but I'm okay thanks no real news here at DPO9 AF only 6 days away so not long to wait xx


----------



## Inkedlady88

Today's cd12. Went for my first follicle scan to see if the Clomid is working. My biggest follie was only an 11, so they want me to come back early next week for another scan as they said my follies are nowhere near ready. Hoping for better news next week!


----------



## krissie328

Don't give up home Inked!! I usually ovulate on clomid on CD 16. So it obviously takes my eggies a bit longer to grow. 

Angela- your chart looks good. Fx for a nice surprise in a few days. 

So I will be starting clomid tonight. I am excited and nervous. Even though I have taken it twice before I always worry. My projected o date is May 18-20th (Wed-Friday). I am a little nervous and hope we can get enough bding in during that time. We rarely do it outside of the weekends because of our work shifts. So I guess that week we will be putting in extra effort. :winkwink:


----------



## star_e

good luck inked! hope your scan next week shows big juicy follies.

krissie - that's exciting. all the waiting and you are finally here. more waiting will begin, but at least the ball is rolling again. g luck

angela - 6 more days, hopefully they pass quickly. you have a great attitude about this cycle. fx for you.

afm, temp dropped below coverline. DH does not think I Oed, he thinks the temps were high b/c i got really sick around the time FF says i Oed. im also going to take some meds for my stomach bug starting tomorrow. i'll just keep observing. if i did not O, then next cycle i'll start telling FF that i have this or that symptom b/c it might help it interpret the info better.


----------



## wifeybby

Don't worry, Inked! Clomid is trial and error. You could absolutely get better news next week. And if it's status quo, you can up your dosage and likely respond. Do not give up! I've been exactly in your shoes and have gotten the "not big enough" on CD12. It broke my heart and scared me to death about my future in TTC. But my RE increased my dosage and I had a wonderful 22mm follicle! Of course it was still a result in BFN, that's my luck, but it was a good shot. It was a fair chance. That's something us PCOS'ers don't usually have. So it was a success in my mind, just not a BFP success. Now see, even this round I've done the 100mg, and not sure if I O'd or not. I had a CD12 scan on Wed. that revealed a 11mm follicle, "too small" day, and it devastated me. I went back in today, two days later, and there's a possibility I O'd. It could have potentially grown to 15-16mm, which many say 16mm is mature - he saw no signs of O but I did bloodwork to determine. I'll find out tomorrow - and if I did I'm in the TWW, if not I get to up my dose of Clomid. I'll start 150mg, and I'm optimistic that it will work.

Don't think it's over. I have literally been in the same place and I know it's scary. You will be okay. I'm still in the same place, really lol keep me posted, sweetie!

Krissie - thank you for sharing your story. <3 <3 I hope this round of Clomid gives you a sticky BFP. If I start another round tomorrow we'll be almost cycle twins! I LOVE the new pic of miracle baby Christian, he is so adorable. Looks like a little ball of energy and laughs :)

Angela, your chart does look good! 6 days is not a long wait, but somehow TWW makes it feel like ages lol I'm hoping and praying this is it for you! :flow:

How are you, Star?

How is the Clomid treating you, 2Ducks? I'm excited you finally get to take it and have a chance! I hope you don't get the nasty side effects. So sorry, but refresh my memory here, are you being monitored?


----------



## mama10893

So im on CD 22 now...still no positive ovulation test...last week i did have a good anount of cramping and EWCM which i dont usually get, so now im not sure if i didnt ovulate, or if i did and just missed the surge, ugh this is so frustrating! so now i dont even know if im in the TWW...but AF is due next saturday on the 14th so if AF doesnt show up by then im gonna test...i just wish my body would work normally :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie not long now before your clomid journey has begun again soon you'll be taking the Meds and I really hope it works again

Star e FF will say you've Od as soon as three Temps are over coverline this cycle it said I had Od on CD12 which I knew I hadn't then it changed it to CD13 which was also wrong I Od on Cd16 after my +opk don't get down it could just be one drop that's all then go up again it won't be long till your journey starts again don't give up hope I know you'll get your happy ending I'm praying for you hun xx

Inked CD12 maybe too early for you I didn't O till CD16 there's time I really hope they grow FX for you

Wifebby I really hope your bloods come back positive and you have Od FX for you and my Dr says anything 16mm and over is a mature follicle I Od with a 16mm and q7mm this month so there is hope he may not see O as it may have only happened the day before meaning the follicle wouldn't be collapsing yet FX for you xx

Thanks guys about my chart but I'm not reading too much into it in Feb my BBT stayed high till CD12 I started spotting and it slowly decreased each day till AF came on CD15 in March my BUT stayed high all the way till CD14 I also had no spotting then come CD15 it dramatically dropped and AF came so I'm not reading in to it yet if by CD15 it stay high and no AF then I'll get my hopes up slightly till then I'm just going to try and put it to the back of my mind and get myself healthy xx My attitude has changed this cycle and I feel it's helping but I think it's more down to not taking clomid as that's extra pressure but I know I've got them three months of clomid in my back pocket as backup incase I stop Oing on my own so I think that has helped carm me down here's hoping it works and I get my BFP in the end xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey how is everyone today xx


----------



## krissie328

Just wanted to update you guys. I was suppose to start clomid on Friday. But when dh got to work he found out his hours had been cut. He's certian they will be back by July but I am not willing to chance it. 

Since I am highly risk I have higher med bills and we cannot afford any extra especially with the expense of ds surgery. So for now we are not using clomid until his hours are restored. :cry:

I just can't believe this happened after all our waiting the day I was suppose to start. I've decided to eat low carb and just see what happens. We won't prevent so we'll see.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Krissie I really am I really hope DHS time does go up soon and it's not long before your journey starts again xx if not I really hope you do get your BFP without help FX for you hun xx


----------



## star_e

krissie i am so sorry to hear that! it must be so difficult after all the waiting. i know i would be really down, and i am so so sorry this happened. :hugs: i very much hope that you get your bfp without clomid, and if not, that the hours for DH get restored as soon as they can. 

afm, my temp dropped very low. but the last three days or so my temp was the same as today when i took two temps, but i recorded the first temp that was closer to the time i normally take it. well today i only temped once. i have not thought i Oed this entire time though b/c last cycle when i did O, even when i had .5 degree drops, i was still always above the cover line. i think my temps were high at the point FF said i Oed b/c i was sick. my sickness coincided with it at the exact same time. if af does not show by cd35, i'll call doc and get the prescription for prometrium. so if i did not O and b/c of that af does not show, does that mean the cycle is anovulatory?


----------



## AngelaALA

Possibly hun if you did not O I wish I could answer your question star e I'm so sorry that you may not have Od but you get to hopefully start your journey again soon the with is nearly over and I really hope it works and you get your BFP I really do xx

AFM I'm DPO12 like you star e woke up around 2.40ish took temp it was 97.90 went back asleep and alarm woke me at my usual temp time 5 and it was 97.60 went made myself a coffee came back up took temp again and it was 97.90 I've just recorded the 97.60 instead of any others as that is my usual temp time I can't call it at all this month what I have realised though is in the first two weeks you can't tell if you are pregnant or not by comparing your charts as the past three months my patterns have been completely different each time I guess all the temping does is try to predict O by looking at higher Temps the only way you really know for sure is if your temp stays high after your LP is up and AF does not show its face the TWW is just that your body can't give you any answers about whether you are or not therefore there's no point in trying to over analyse anything in that time well that's my theory now anyway from looking at my last three months of TTC and also from when I did get pregnant last year as I had no symptoms at all until after the TWW xx I've only got three more days to wait now till I know for sure I don't think I am but I'll know either way soon enough xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I've started spotting so I know I'm out xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> I've started spotting so I know I'm out xx

So sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## star_e

sorry Angela! this ttc is really a numbers game. we will all get it eventually. at least that's what I tell myself. are you taking clomid this cycle or are you going to O on your own as you did this cycle with TI?


----------



## wifeybby

Hi, ladies.

Sorry about the :witch: Angela. Never fun.

Krissie, I'm so sorry about DH's work hours being cut. I know how you feel - I'm about to be off work for the summer since I work in a school, and DH may get his hours cut too. Only good thing is that they will come back eventually. But it's a horrible feeling. I hope he gets to add some hours in somehow.. Hopefully you get a surprise BFP and he gets his hours back - dream come true!

Star, I would say if AF does not come by CD35 then it was likely anovulatory. No O = No AF.. But.. Your chart is clearly biphasic, so I would really believe you O'd! If your gut is saying the temps are only d/t illness then always go with your instinct.

AFM, not much to report.. Day 3 of 5 on 150mg Clomid. Waiting, hoping and praying to O and have a chance this cycle. After last round being so rough I can not face another bad cycle. At least give me a chance with at least one good follicle! My scan is Monday, the 16th. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## krissie328

wifeybby said:


> Krissie, I'm so sorry about DH's work hours being cut. I know how you feel - I'm about to be off work for the summer since I work in a school, and DH may get his hours cut too. Only good thing is that they will come back eventually. But it's a horrible feeling. I hope he gets to add some hours in somehow.. Hopefully you get a surprise BFP and he gets his hours back - dream come true!

He told me 4-6 weeks, 8 weeks tops before they are back. Part of me wants to just say screw it and take the clomid. But the logical side is screaming at me. 

I am also off for the summer but thankfully I will get paid throughout. And I should be getting a bit of a raise come September so I figure if I did get pregnant in July my raise would probably be enough to cover things. 

Eh.. emotion vs logic is so hard.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello :) was wondering if anyone who has been on Clomid a while or at least more than my one cycle, could let me know if and how Clomid affects the leuthal phase?

I am currently on cycle day 27 and 11dpo. I took 50 mg cd 5-9. My boobs hurt like crazy, my cm hasnt dried up, if anything there is more of it, and I'm having a bunch of symptoms and my temps are rising. But I have no sign of a BFP anywhere, not even a thought of a line. I am currently testing with fmu. Should I switch to smu, or am I just poas- ing and should wait a few days?


----------



## krissie328

Hi mommy!! Your LP should stay the same. Mine only ever changes when I am pregnant. 

I would suggest trying again in the morning. Both of my bfp were at 12 dpo and your signs sound promising!! Many women say smu is stronger so maybe try that. 

Fx for you hun!!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Thanks krissie. 

I guess i'm just being impatient, but this past weekend would be perfectly rounded out with a BFP as it was DH's bday as well as mothers day and weve been through a rough couple months. I have 2 Clearblue digital and 2 blue dye tests, and 1 dollar store, and several wondfo to test with. I'm not sure which out of them is most sensitive, guess I'm back to googling.


----------



## krissie328

Wondfo caught both of mine at 12 dpo with a definite line. I had squinters at 11 dpo in the evening. So I definitely think they have a good sensitively.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

ok thanks I'll try one tonight and one and a clearblue plus in the morning, it says its 20miu and wondfo is 25miu so hopefully one will catch something :)


----------



## mama10893

mommythats so exciting im so hoping for you!!

so i was a big dummy and tested today and of course BFN lol..im not even sure i have ovulated, but even if i did O on CD 14 id only be 10DPO today so im definitely jumping the gun lol. feeling discouraged because i never had a +OPK so i dont even know if i ovulated, and not even sure if the clomid worked...plus i dont really have any symtpoms besides still having creamy CM and fatigue, as well as a bit of tummy troubles in the morning...but nothing that cant be explained away so im feeling out. thinking i'll wait til the weekend when AF is due, and if she doesnt show up i will test :)


----------



## mommyhopeful2

My AF is due Friday. Maybe i'll just wait it out with you? if you dont mind :)


----------



## mama10893

of course!!!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

I have a quick question about BBT. This morning I took my temp at the normal time and it was 98.60. I just took my temp again because I am not feeling well and wanted to make sure I wasn't running a fever, and my temp was 98.46.

Should I be worried?


----------



## krissie328

Was this morning's higher than your previous temps?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

it is still a degree higher than my coverline, but yesterdays temp was 98.66. I'm just confused because I thought the bbt was supposed to be the lowest all day.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

This is my chart. I'm just confused because my temp dropped almost .2 since this morning.
 



Attached Files:







5-10-16.jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Oh looking at your chart I wouldn't be concerned at all. I have taken my temp a lot during the day and it does weird things. I think when it comes to bbt the only one that really matters is that first thing in the morning one. Your chart looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma and mommy FX for you not long to wait till you know for sure my AF is due Thurs but I think I already know my answer as last two days I've had slight spotting but if no AF by FRI then I'll take a test Sat with FMU xx

How you doing Krissie xx

Also mommy I wouldn't worry about your BBT your charts looks good and Temps can fluctuate throughout the day going up and down dependant on your activity level like Krissie said the only time that matters is your usual time xx


----------



## krissie328

Doing alright Angela. I am very emotional with everything happening. I am not sure if it is just the major let down of not doing clomid or if my hormones are doing something weird. But I could literally just cry and cry.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God hun maybe it's a mixture of both I hope you can begin your clomid journey again I really do I hope DHS times get reinstated again or you get caught out FX for you xx


----------



## mama10893

im really feeling out this month...no real reason why, but i dont really have any actual symptoms or anything...ugh this is just such a tiring process. also this month marks one year TTC&#128546; i thought for sure id be pregnant by now


----------



## star_e

good luck mama and mommy! 

FF took away my O lines. so I guess I was right and it had detected so due to higher temps caused by my illness. I'll call doc for prometrium on cd 35


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e so sorry you didn't O but at least you are nearly there to start your journey again FX for you xx

Mamma don't get down wen I got pregnant last year I had no symptoms what so ever in the first two weeks symptoms don't really appear so don't get down also I know exactly how you feel we have been TTC since Nov 2013 I really thought by now it would of happened I really don't want to be getting to my three year anniversary for TTC xx


----------



## mama10893

aw angela thats awful :( i cant imagine going for that long...if it doesnt happen soon i think i may take a little break...although do we ever actually take a break? it's always there in the back of your mind :(


----------



## AngelaALA

No lol not really if I'm honest we just try to change our approach in the hope it works like me I'm taking a break from clomid and haven't bought any ICS HPTS therefore I won't test unless AF is late which in turn has carmed me down and made me less emotional, but I'm still on here and using opks and BBT so I am still trying. Last time I got pregnant I had started getting really healthy and training for a marathon so I'm taking that approach now in the hope it works getting really healthy and training again here's hoping it works xx

When is your AF due do you know your LP xx mines 15 days AF due tomorrow which I already know AF will show as I've had a little spotting the last three days which is normal for me before AF shows up xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Good luck with your training Angela :) 

AF for me is due anytime between now and Sunday as I have irregular cycles, but my temp went up again today so I'm keeping my fx'd because my cm still hasnt dried up either.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping hun FX AF doesn't come for you xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hi guys :)

Krissie, hope you're doing better today. It probably is just an overload of stress - DH's hours, no clomid, and everything else going on in your life. Hope you get a few days to relax and recoup. Always here if you need to vent!

Wishing it was Monday so I could go in for a FS lol I so desperately want this cycle to work. I want to go in and see that nice big follicle ready again. I'll just be so crushed if it's a failed cycle. Then we'd be on to bigger things, and I'm not ready for that financially. REALLY hoping this is it. I really can't take much more of this at this point. So tired of wanting to start a family and be parents, to be let down over and over again. No one should have to go through this.


----------



## mama10893

unfortunately i have no idea how long my LP is :( my period is sooo irregular...but this sunday would be exactly 30 days from my last af...so if i ovulated i should get it by then! its so hard when you just have no idea lol


----------



## star_e

wifey - ftx for you! monday is not too far away, but i am sure it is nerve wracking. i am sending you positive wishes for that fs. what would be the next step if it doesn't work? injections? 

angela - how you doing today? i can't imagine how frustrating lttc would be. i was frustrated having started trying in late january. you mentioned spotting, are you still spotting? 

mama and mommy - i think both of you might have mentioned that you would test this weekend, right? wishing you both the best of luck. may bfps be awaiting you!

afm, im just waiting for cd 35, then if the follies have shrunk i will be given 10 days of prometrium. so in about two weeks i can see if im ready to take pills for another 10 days, then usually wait like 3 days for AF to start and then go through AF. so basically, im in the waiting game for another long while. ive been keeping myself distracted, but im hoping that i dont get crazy bad news like the follies havent shrunk. that will be so crazy frustrating.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby FX that you have a nice sized follie good luck for Monday it is frustrating all this TTC business but you will get there and you will do it we all just need a little help in order to get our happy ending that's all xx 

Star e FX your follies have gone so you can start your journey again I'm so hoping they have for you xx 

Mamma and mommy not long to go now how are you guys feeling xx 

Yes I'm defo out Star e spotting is heavier today AF normally comes in night time and Temps have been dropping so AF is defo showing its ugly face but I'm okay with it bit gutted but not as bad as I have been in past plus having a JAN baby would have been a struggle xx roll on next month not that I have a chance at all next month as DH is away during my fertile time xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Discouraged but doing ok. My temps dropped this morning, but I'm still almost a full degree over coverline and today makes 14 dpo. Was thinking of sneaking a test today but now thinking I'm going to wait it out and see if my temps continue to drop or if they are stable now. I was sick the last 2-3 days, so maybe I was running a 'fever' and thats whats making it look like a drop. cm and position are still right on track so going to try to keep myself busy today and not worry about it.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

AF got me


----------



## mama10893

aw mommy im sorry :( no AF for me yet but its due this weekend...we will see what happens!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry mommy. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that mamma FX next month will be your month xx

Goodluck mommy really hope AF stays away hun xx


----------



## mama10893

angela you mixed us up! haha no AF for me yet! keeping my fingers crossed but i still am feeling out this month! we'll see i guess :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry guys your thread names are quite similar well FX AF does not come for you is this your first month on Clomid here's hoping it works mamma xx

Mommy sorry AF got you is this also your first month on clomid don't give up there is still time for it to work and I'm sure it will for you next cycle xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Thanks Angela :) Picking it up tomorrow so well be able to just jump right back in which will be nice after my last 58 day cycle.


----------



## mama10893

mommy at least you know the clomid works and does make you ovulate :) thats gotta be reassuring! i wish i got a +OPK at some point!!

angela, yes it's my first cycle! we'll see how it goes :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Are you guys getting monitored whilst on it like follicle tracking ultrasounds or bloods xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Ladies, I need your help!

So today is day 2 of a full blown AF (TMI WARNING) Clots and all. BUt my temps are still a full degree above my coverline from last cycle and never dropped!!!

Am I out? Should I call my doc? Should I wait till after the bleed and test?

I have heard that some women get a bleed but Im not sure because the temps and the clotting are confusing me. And im not getting my usual AF cramps either.

WTF is going on!!!!!!! :wacko::wacko::cry::cry::nope::nope:



UPDATE: (TMI ALERT) I went to take a shower to check my cervical position and it is still high and soft. Also, the "clots" that I mentioned before are more like severly ewcm mixed with bright red bleeding.



** Also just remembered that the evening before I started to bleed, I helped my older neighbor unload 3/4 of a ton of fertilizer for his crops out of his truck. Maybe that contribted?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

UPDATE- The bleed has completely stopped. So now I'm wondering whats going on. Im wondering if I ruptured something when I helped the neighbor the other night. FX and going to test on Sunday and Monday and call my doc again.


----------



## krissie328

That's pretty strange. I'm curious to see what your test says.


----------



## mama10893

wow mommy thats so weird! im also curious! and angela no monitoring for me! that would make things a lot easier at least id know if i o'd!! i think i'll ask my doc to monitor next cycle! afm sensitive nipples and cramping...im sure AF will make her appearance this weekend, although if she does, it means i ovulated! which would be the first time in at least the last year i've been TTC! so thats a positive sign :) maybe im just the kinda of unlucky person who never gets a +OPK, i think im gonna try temping this cycle! anyone have any tips for me?:)


----------



## Vankiwi

Mama get a BBT thermometer, use an app to track it - I use Fertility Friend - and take your temperature at the same time each day before you drink, move, or talk.


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> Mama get a BBT thermometer, use an app to track it - I use Fertility Friend - and take your temperature at the same time each day before you drink, move, or talk.

This!

Temping has saved my sanity. I wish I would have started sooner.


----------



## mama10893

thanks guys!! i think i'll definitely try it out this cycle if AF shows :) i've already downloaded fertility friend on my phone!! lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma I temp at 5am just set my alarm wake up take temp then go back asleep also don't alter temp if your not happy with the temp it gives you as it can throw out of balance your charts some people take Temps again as they're not happy and then average there temp from the two and use that which is wrong xx if you wake a little early than your usual temp time and know you can't fall straight asleep or need to get up and go loo and not enough rest time between taking your temp at usual time then take temp then and record that one xx Goodluck xx

I like BBT as if your not being monitored by Dr it's the only way you can assure O actually occurred I also now know my LP as well due to BBT which is 14 days long so it makes the TWW easier as I know exactly when AF is due xx also when did you start doing your opks in your cycle I only ask as my first round of clomid it made me O literally as soon as AF had gone meaning I missed my surge as didn't start opks till around CD12 but bloods confirmed I had Od that could have happened to you xx the following month I Od later at CD16 clomid can shorten and lengthen your cycle xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Van kiwi how's the pregnancy going hun xx


----------



## mama10893

hmmm strange! well i started OPKs on CD 9, and AF wasnt gone til CD7 but we did start BD right away on CD 7. i tested this morning and BFN...no sign of AF yet but still feeling out for this months...i have a few more FRERs so will probably test a few more times if AF doesnt show, but i doubt im pregnant :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela thanks for asking! My betas started out OK but haven't continued at a great rate although still rising. I have a scan on Monday but I'm not very hopeful about the pregnancy!


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God hun your not bleeding are you I really hope everything is okay I am crossing absolutely everything in the hope it all goes well hun xx


----------



## Vankiwi

No bleeding or spotting luckily!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Has anyone heard of or experienced decidual bleeding before? 

Starting to think that may be what I am having.


----------



## krissie328

Have you taken a test to determine if you are indeed pregnant mommy?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Van kiwi it's great news that your not bleeding hun keep us posted I hope everything is okay and all will be fine FX for you and I'm praying it sticks xx

Mommy I've never heard of that hun I agree with Krissie take a test then you will know for sure Temps can stay high when taking clomid especially during your period so it could be that but the only way of truly knowing is to take a test xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

I'm taking one in the morning, but decidual bleeding is kind of like implantation bleeding except it is when the placenta doesnt attach right away, and when it goes to implant the uterus sheds just a tiny little bit. So it's kind of like a mini period, but because the placenta isnt attached fully yet it wont make your hcg go up like normal, and Ive gotten 2 really really faint squinters right before this bleed that my DH saw too, I was waiting for them to get darker, but now I'm going to call my doc on monday for a quantitative blood test because it could still be another 3-4 days before my hcg is high enough to test if I am pregnant.


Apparently it happens in about 25-30% of pregnancy's and people mistake it for their AF.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FX for you let us know how the blood tests go xx


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Going to cancel them. Bleeding stopped, but temps dropped today so it was probably just the Clomid messing with my cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that mommy let's hope next cycle is your cycle have you taken clomid again for this cycle xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry to hear that mommy. :hugs:


----------



## mommyhopeful2

AngelaALA said:


> Sorry to hear that mommy let's hope next cycle is your cycle have you taken clomid again for this cycle xx


Yes I start tomorrow. cd 5-9 at 50mg. Not sure if were really going to try this month though. :shrug: I'm getting pretty discouraged, and so is DH. He barely wanted to try this month. Thinking about doing some weight loss and revisiting. Also need to see if we can get him in for a SA.


----------



## mama10893

good luck this round mommy!! i've had quite a bit of cramping the last few days, af was due this morning but no sign of her. tested and BFN but will probably test a few more times to be sure, and if AF shows up i will be doing a second round of clomid :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma here's hoping the witch does not show for you xx have you taken any tests xx

Mommy please don't be discouraged I am LTTTC 2 1/2 years this month with one MC we have unexplained infertility no real explanation as to why we can't but I know with tracking my cycles properly becoming healthy and fit and the help of professionals it will happen, it will happen for us all you only have to see people's stories on here and then they get there BFP to realise it can happen for you hun xx we are all here for support if you need a rant to get something off your chest, if you need an opinion or advice or if you just want to share your progress we're all here for support and all in this together xx


----------



## mama10893

yes i tested yesterday morning which was the day AF was due, thought i saw a super faint line at first but it soon disappeared so i assumed indent line! will be testing again later today once im done sleeping after my night shift!


----------



## star_e

Angela sorry AF showed even though you suspected it w the spotting. so you mentioned DH will be away during your O time? is it possible you will O at a different time or is it pretty consistent? how are you doing? 

mama I totally understand having irregular cycles. that's been my entire life w AF. I got it 1-4 times a year. usually twice. I don't O u less it's induced bc of the pcos. so I have about another week to wait and call me doc for the meds. did you end up testing this weekend?

mommy I have no idea what a temporary bleed would mean. have you called your doc? are you in pain? 

fx for all of you for this or next cycle!

afm. no news. just waiting.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I hope your wait isn't much longer you are nearly there and I really hope this time you just grow 1 or 2 follies FX for you xx

Yeah witch got me but I thought she would anyway I am in with a slight chance this month but only if I O late I O anywhere between CD10 - CD18 DH is away from CD09-CD14 so I'm hoping I O again around CD16 so we can be in with a chance that's why I'm not taking Clomid as don't want to waste a month with only having three months left xx I hope we are in with a shot as it would be interesting to see if all this healthier lifestyle does work and do the trick xx


----------



## mama10893

yea i tested this weekend! BFNs all around...UGH lol no sign of AF though and my cramps seem to have stopped...


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma are you normally regular if so if no AF in next few days request bloods from Dr's xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hi ladies, hope everyone is okay!

Went in for my follicle this morning and good news! I have one 19.5mm follicle on my R ovary. Received my hcg trigger shot and then going in for an IUI tomorrow morning. Hoping this is it! DH and I have been through so much emotionally lately we need this now more than ever. I hope we get to be parents and live life to the fullest like so many other people get to. I want us to be a family full of love.

So from what I've been reading, it's best to do an IUI 36-40 hours after the trigger shot.. Mine is scheduled for 22 hours after the trigger. That makes me nervous.. What do you guys think?! I'll ask around on an IUI board but you all are so informative.


----------



## krissie328

That is great news wifey!! I have no experience with IUI so I do not know. Fx this is your sticky bean!! 

Fx for you mama. 

Angela- sorry about this cycle. Fx you do o later and can still be in with a shot when DH gets home. 

No news here. Just waiting to see if I will o or not. I go back and forth between optimistic and trying to ignore the situation. I am back on my diet so I am really hoping to see some weightloss and hopefully o.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Talked to DH today and weve decided to do a month or two of ntnp, and work on getting back to us. Also, hoping to lose about 20 lbs, that journey starts tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

That sounds like a good idea mommy. 

I'm working harder to be more attentive to my dh. Having a toddler along with all the other stressors things have been lacking. :nope:


----------



## mama10893

angela sadly no im never regular :( thatd make life a lot easier! lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby from what I gather they say you O around 36 hrs after the shot but there shouldn't be any issues as sperm can live up to 5 days in the right environment speak to your Dr if you have any concerns hun and keep us posted how you get on FX for you I really hope this is your month xx

Mommy I'm in same boat me and DH are still trying but not putting ourselves under so much pressure this time plus I'm getting myself healthy and I too am trying to loose 26lb in total, I'm hoping the healthy lifestyle change may help matters for us, Goodluck mommy and here's hoping the new approach does the trick for you xx

Krissie I really hope you do O on your own and the diet does help FX for you and please stay strong we're here if you need to vent whilst going through this difficult stage xx

Mamma what is your next plan if no AF I would request bloods just to make sure also do you temp I find temping is a great thing let's you know when you Od and shows Temps falling if no BFP and remain high if there is a BFP xx I hope you get answers soon xx FX for you xx


----------



## mama10893

if AF doesnt show i will request bloods to be sure im not pregnant, and then will drink parsley tea to bring on a period (works for me) and take another round of clomid at 100 mg :)


----------



## mama10893

and no not temping but ive decided to try it this next cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

I thought it would be complicated but using temping along side FF is so easy and gives you a lot of insight into your cycle xx


----------



## mama10893

AF just made her grand entrance! im actually kinda happy she showed up because it means i did ovulate on the clomid! and its only been 31 days since my last AF started, and i never get a period that soon after! so it's exciting :) i'm going to temp this cycle and have already downloaded fertility friend! i also will be starting clomid on CD 3 which will be friday as im not counting today as CD 1 cause its just spotting :)


----------



## krissie328

Sorry af arrived mama but so happy clomid worked for you. 

Afm, I'm looking forward to tomorrow's temp. I'm wondering if I ready o'd or I am trying to. I had a temp spike today. All the tenderness in my left ovary is gone and I had a nearly positive opk on Sunday. Since then they have been getting lighter. My only concern is my cm was not fertile and it has just turned fertile. So I'm a bit confused. I normally have really good fertile cm so it would be out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## mama10893

hoping im successful this month!! and good luck this cycle krissie!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear AF got you mamma FX for next cycle xx

Krissie here's hoping you have Od FX for you xx


----------



## krissie328

My temp was still up this morning. So it's definitely looking promising.


----------



## wifeybby

That's great, Krissie! :D that's wonderful that you're ovulating without Clomid! Have you been BD'ing, or avoiding O for the reasons Clomid was cancelled?

I'm praying this IUI did the trick. 1DPO, 1DPIUI - this is going to be a killer TWW! Just trying to keep busy with work and life though, easier said than done!


----------



## krissie328

We bd Thursday and Sunday so if I did ovulate we are in with a good shot.

Keeping distracted is what helps me. But I also know the tww sucks no matter what. Thankfully it's my last two weeks of work before summer break so I have that to keep my occupied.


----------



## star_e

wifey - great news that you had big juicy follie! i know some people do back to back IUIs . if i ever get to the point where i am able to do the IUI i wont do back to back b/c i dont think it increases the odds by that much. i think ive read 24-36 hours later is when many people get it done. but i dont remember exactly. what did the people on the iui board tell you about that? i know by now you have already done the iui, so my fx it went well for you.

mommy - i completely understand taking time off from ttc. if that is what you and DH need, thats a great plan. I need to start working on trying to be healthier. that is what i was supposed to do with all my time off waiting, but instead ive actually been more unhealthy. but, today is a new day and ill start trying today.

mama - i have pcos and am irregular as well. while i have not found that opks work with me or that symptoms are something i can rely on, i have found that temping has worked for me. when i did O, it showed it and this cycle i have not O and it did not detect O either. great that you downloaded FF, its such a useful tool. and sorry AF arrived, but it is good that you know that you can O with clomid. thats helpful b/c the alternative of having to bring on O with injections is a big pain. fx that this is your cycle.

angela - wish your healthy kick would rub off on me, even a little! im going to try to make today a new day and be a bit more healthy. and it totally makes sense that you dont want to waste a clomid round this cycle since the timing might be a bit off for BDing. still, i hope you do O on the later end so that you have a shot this cycle. fx for you!

krissie - so great that you Oed, or that it looks very promising that you did. thats wonderful news! fx for you!

afm: today is cd31 and doc told me to call her if no AF by cd35. so maybe i'll call on friday (cd33) and set up an appointment for monday (cd36). then they will check to see if the follies have shrunk. she said if there was still one left that she could drain it, which i do not want to happen. she said it is extremely painful, but only lasts for a few seconds. the alternative would be to wait another cycle. my head will spin if the follie has not shrunk. this overstim thing is beyond frustrating. i'll know soon enough.

also, im thinking of buying the wondfo opks to see if they work on me, b/c the clear blues do not and its possible nothing will b/c of my pcos. i still want to give them a try just in case. are the O wondfos just called wondfo one step ovulation tests? i just want to make sure i get the right ones.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I get the wondfo one step opks off amazon. I have had a lot of success with them. But as I've learned more not all pcos is created equal. So I don't think I have naturally high lh.


----------



## mama10893

star: yes i believe OPKs dont work for me either! so im excited to start tenping so i can hopefully know exactly when/if i ovulate! are you able to tell me what im looking for? like how does temping work? is there a spike and then a drop after you ovulate? like what does each temp change mean? im sure fertility friend will help me but i dont have the slightest idea what im looking for lol&#128514;


----------



## krissie328

mama10893 said:


> star: yes i believe OPKs dont work for me either! so im excited to start tenping so i can hopefully know exactly when/if i ovulate! are you able to tell me what im looking for? like how does temping work? is there a spike and then a drop after you ovulate? like what does each temp change mean? im sure fertility friend will help me but i dont have the slightest idea what im looking for lol&#128514;

When you are temping you are looking for a thermal shift. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius. You typically have two phases the first phase is the follicular phase and you have lower temps (although temps may be erratic or higher during your period). Then ovulation occurs and your temperature shifts higher. Fertility friend confirms ovulation when you have had three days of sustained higher temps. Unfortunately its nearly impossible by temping alone to know if you are about to ovulate. 

I use opks and cm tracking to help confirm fertile times and bd appropriately. Putting that info in fertility friend also helps with data interpretation. 

If you are interest fertility friend offers temping lessons that are free.


----------



## wifeybby

thanks, Star! Its only 1DPO and I can NOT stop wondering! I can't get it off my mind! lol! The girls on the May IUI board just shared what times they had their IUIs in re: trigger shot, and how they felt about it. Once it was done I was happy I did it when I did because my RE said the main goal is to get it right before or at O time so those sperm were just waiting for the egg to come over! I read too that the success rates are rarely better with two IUIs, so we figured we'd save the money. I don't think I'll ever do two, just based on statistics.

I only have the curved FRERs, and IC's at home now too. I know for a fact the IC's I have are trash, they barely showed a line with my last trigger shot. I hate the curved FRERs too, like you guys said. The window is glossy and the curved design is just stupid. After ALL we go through with TTC, do they honestly think we care if we get a splash of urine on our hands?! I personally prefer to PIAC and dip the test anyways, but last cycle I hated those FRERs. I just remembered I do have a couple dollar store tests, but it was funny - the nurse at my RE's said specifically - "Don't use a dollar store test and call us in 2 weeks with a positive!" I saw some of the straight FRERs on eBay, might have to go with that as I can't find any around me, just the curved ones.

Hi, mama! Krissie is 100% right with the temping advice. It is a lot to take in all at once but the more you read about it the easier it will be for you! Good Luck! :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck wifbby FX for you I really hope this is your month and I lost faith in Frer find them unpredictable you can buy a load of IC one step one off amazon xx

Mommy I hope having a break works for you and you get your BFP after relaxing xx

Krissie are your Temps still good FX you did O

Mamma as per the others temping is really easy just make sure it's taken at same time everyday I take mine at 5am it has to be taken as soon as you wake up before you get up out of bed and log it straight away on FF xx

Star e here's hoping all the follies have gone FX for you xx I was same as you star e last month I promised to get fit and healthy I did a little but not much so this month wen AF came I vowed to give it a proper shot and I have so far xx


----------



## mama10893

thanks everyone&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## star_e

krissie - thanks for confirming the wondfo question i had. i will order those tomorrow.

wifey - i imagine the tww will seem very long, its tough with all this wating. my fx for you! good thing that you did the iui on the earlier side then since your doc says its better for it to be there early. hope you get your sticky bean this cycle.

mama - i agree with what krissie said about the temping. it seems overwhelming at first, but just read what FF sends you and you'll get the hang of it. good luck!

angela - good luck this cycle! also, i exercised today. very proud of myself b/c other than going for some bike rides around the park, i havent exercised at all. it wasn't that hard today because i was in the mood for it. but usually its the last thing i want to do, unfortunately.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's fantastic star e keep it up exercise is great for TTC and also for beating stress which can affect TTC xx


----------



## mama10893

round 2 of clomid starts today! wish me luck ladies!


----------



## wifeybby

Good luck mama!! All The best your way <3

3DPO/3DPIUI - is it May 31st yet?!?!?


----------



## krissie328

mama- Good luck this cycle!! 

Wifey- I am right there with you!! I am 4 dpo with af expected on the 29th. I am trying not to obsess to much about it but its sure hard. I have quite a bit scheduled for this weekend so hopefully that helps things go quicker.


----------



## wifeybby

Yay for cycle buddies, Krissie! :D I so hope we get BFPs!! It seems like no matter how busy I am it's always on my mind. I can be flooded with work, cleaning, errands and I'm always thinking about TTC during lol but hopefully it will pass quickly somehow! Feeling less crampy today but still some cramps. Bowel problems have started already lol How are you feeling?!


----------



## krissie328

I am feeling pretty good. My bbs are sore and my hips are hurting me. I was checking symptoms to my bfp cycle in Feb and they are identical. 

I realized how much I really wanted this today. Now I am upset because I am so scared it isn't going to happen quickly. Eh, I am so over the emotional toll ttc has taken. Both with my first and this time around.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma, Wifebby and Krissie Goodluck to you all I really hope you get you BFPS this month xx


----------



## star_e

good luck w clomid mama! fx for you!
wifey and krissie fx for you! this could be your month. I hope it is! 

sending you all positive energy and warm wishes!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Star and Angela!! 

Star- I am hoping everything goes great on Monday's scan and you can begin your next steps.


----------



## star_e

thank you krissie! I have my Monday appointment scheduled. will let you all know as soon as I can. I hope my head does not spin in frustration. I've done a good job being patient through this wait, but now it's time to move on. hopefully everything will be clear to go. I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Kaiecee

Round 1 of clomid started 3 days ago.


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Kalecee and Goodluck this cycle FX for you xx

Star e I really hope Monday goes well FX for you xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hope all is well Monday, Star, and you're back in the game!! :) Best wishes your way, dear.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks for having me in the group


----------



## AngelaALA

Your welcome Kalecee so is this your first time on clomid or did you use clomid for all your children xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 2 kids with my ex husband 9 & 15 I used it with my 9 year old and worked 1st month. 

With my now dh we have 3 kids with Riley we tried but didn't work but ended up conceiving on our own. 
Jacob was a surprised I had just had Riley 2.5 months before finding out I was pregnant with him

Mackenzie I used it again worked on the 3rd month so after 4 boys I finally got my girl and we want to try 1 more time before I'm too old and then we're done.


----------



## AngelaALA

My God sounds like you've got your hands full Goodluck xx


----------



## Kaiecee

My 2 older are under shared custody so I don't have them full time. 

And I have such a good dh that really helps out a lot so that really helps and having a good routine is a must 
Thanks.


----------



## krissie328

That definitely does sound busy. But I agree a partner that is fully committed makes a huge difference. I've struggled a lot with dh. I think he had his version of post natal depression and it took him awhile to come around. But he does much better now.


----------



## Kaiecee

I lucked out with dh he does pretty much all the cooking, or we do it together so that saves me time to do other stuff. 

It's actually him who wants another baby which some days I think he's crazy lol but if we're going to have another it's now or never.


----------



## AngelaALA

We'll I'm gutted OPKS are getting really dark done one this morning and not far off being positive digi is still negative but it will defo turn pos today meaning I'm out this month, I knew there was a big chance of that happening and that's why I didn't take clomid but still gutted about it oh well roll on next month so we can try again xx


----------



## star_e

welcome kaicee. good luck w clomid. 

How's are all of you doing today? 

I can't believe I've inched my way to my appointment tomorrow. if everything goes well I'll still have to wait about another two weeks bc prometrium is 10 days and then it takes about 3 days after that for AF to arrive. I don't really like prometrium bc it left me guessing as to whether or not af will show. w provera I just knew it was coming bc of the lead up of symptoms. I'll mention this to doc but she seems to like prometrium better. says it's more natural. well keep You all posted. hope everything is going well for you all today. good luck wherever you are at in your cycle!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Angela. Fx this month goes quickly for you. 

Star- good luck tomorrow. I hope it's all good news.

Afm, my temps are staying high so I'm feeling more and more confident that I did o. I'm still so shocked it was cd 12. So far I'm in no rush to test so this tww is so much better than normal. 

Next week is my last week of work until August so I'm hoping it keeps me busy and distracted.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd8 last pills of clomid today fx this is the month.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Star e for tomorrow 

Krissie FX your Temps keep staying high and you get you BFP xx

FX for you too Kalecee xx


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> We'll I'm gutted OPKS are getting really dark done one this morning and not far off being positive digi is still negative but it will defo turn pos today meaning I'm out this month, I knew there was a big chance of that happening and that's why I didn't take clomid but still gutted about it oh well roll on next month so we can try again xx

angela, just read your post. so so sorry about this. why are you out though? b/c DH is out of town? thank goodness you didn't waste the clomid on this round though and that you knew not to use it. will you take clomid next month?


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> So sorry Angela. Fx this month goes quickly for you.
> 
> Star- good luck tomorrow. I hope it's all good news.
> 
> Afm, my temps are staying high so I'm feeling more and more confident that I did o. I'm still so shocked it was cd 12. So far I'm in no rush to test so this tww is so much better than normal.
> 
> Next week is my last week of work until August so I'm hoping it keeps me busy and distracted.

krissie - glad your temps are high. and enjoy your summer! im sure the time off is much needed. fx for you this cycle! nice to know the tww is not already driving you crazy. keep us updated.


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry but at least you didn't waste a cycle of clomid...when's dh suppose to come back?


----------



## star_e

afm,

my appointment went well. my ovaries are all clear! so i can get started. this time i am taking something called endometrim (it's progesterone, 100mg) two times a day for ten days. they had extra so they gave them to me so i didnt have to waste time getting a prescription filled. so in ten days i'll have to wait for a few days, get AF and then call them on cd 1. so the countdown is on. not looking forward to the injections, but hopefully i will get a round with a real shot this cycle. i hope i am able to get to the point where i am able to do the iui, instead of getting held back with the steps beforehand.


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic news star! Not long at all to wait now.


----------



## wifeybby

Glad your appointment went well, Star! That's awesome :) FX Next cycle is it!! :D

So sorry Angela, that is disappointing but good thing you didn't go through side effects of Clomid for nothing. This cycle I got mad at DH and thought of cancelling the cycle, I know exactly how it feels to feel like you took the meds for nothing and wasting a chance. Hope time flys by for you somehow!!

Kaiecee, hope Clomid does the trick for you and fx! <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for your support I am a little disappointed but not too much as I knew it was a huge probability that this would happen DH isn't back till tomorrow and from my dip I Od yesterday so I know that I am completely out now, I'm still going to temp just so that I have a record of this month and also so I can see if any patterns emerge from my charts if I compare them xx

Star e that is amazing news so happy for you I really am I really hope it works well this time and you get to do IUI xx

Krissie I'm so glad that your Temps are still high that is amazing news I really hope you Oing on your own is a sign and you get your BFP xx

Wifebby how is everything going what cycle day you on xx


----------



## wifeybby

I'm doing okay Angela, thank you for asking! :) I'm 7DPO and trying to keep cool. I had cramps up until today, yesterday I had horrible back pain, and now today I have a scratchy throat/dry but snotty nose. It all sounds good but I just have such a hard time thinking I'll get a BFP. It just feels like it will never happen. I keep fighting off negative thoughts, but having never had a BFP it just feels like that's all there is for me, you know?

I want to test on the 30th but I almost don't want to either and just wait and see if AF shows. I can't stand to see another BFN. Just this cycle when I tested at 5DPO to test out the trigger and it was BFN -- it was upsetting even though it was just to test out the trigger and I was expecting it.. Just seeing it was irritating lol


----------



## krissie328

Wifey- I can relate. I was like that with ds. I was for sure I would never get pregnant. Now I am starting to feel that way with #2. I have pretty well convinced myself I am out this month. I guess it is just easier that way when I do get a bfn it doesn't hurt quite as bad.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby I'm the same it's now 2 1/2 yrs since we started TTC with one BFP that ended in a MC 9 months ago I should have a baby in my arms this month which makes it harder LTTTC does put a strain on a relationship especially with added pressure of fertility treatment I also feel like it will never happen for me and I've stopped thinking I could be now in the TWW and don't bother testing early anymore as the disappointment is awful plus I've had a few dodged frers that showed false positives but listening to everyone's stories on here especially yours Krissie fills me with hope that it could happen I just have to keep trying xx


----------



## star_e

I feel the same way as all of you. I don't even know what it would feel like to be in the TWW bc of my ovulatory dysfunction. it does seem like it's not going to happen it's easy to think that. 

I send all of you the warmest wishes for this or next cycle. 

also even though it seems like it's not going to happen, on other threads that's what people say too and then boom it happens.


----------



## star_e

does anyone have experience taking endometrium to induce AF? I take it vaginally twice a day and it seems to come out during the day. going to call doc tomorrow and ask. this is why I think these vaginal ones are weird. if I have to do it in morning and evening well the morning one is hard bc then it falls out as the day goes on.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Star e I've never used it but it does sound very awkward at the end of the day no offence to men but we're women we haven't got time to lie around all day until tablets have dissolved if you get me we've got stuff to do, work, house chores, shopping, visiting family and friends if your anything like me and my friends and female family members then your always on the go xx

Star e I really do hope it works this time and I hope the injections aren't as painful and you do not over stimulate just a nice healthy at most three follies that is it xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd9 after clomid watery cm opk neg but I don't trust the cheapies too much I'll just go with my body :) 

Fx for everyone.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I use prometrium vaginally, not sure if it's the same? I'm using it until second trimester currently.


----------



## AngelaALA

How's the pregnancy going Van kiwi everything going okay now last time we spoke you were worried about your hormone levels you been for your scan yet xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I had a scan last week, have another one this morning. Will see how it goes!


----------



## AngelaALA

Is everything okay Vankiwi I really hope it is is the foetus developing correctly xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx your scan does/went well vankiwi.


----------



## wifeybby

Best wishes, Van! Can't wait for a happy update! <3

Krissie, you're 9DPO, correct?! I'm thinking you're a day ahead of me. How are you feeling?! It seems like all my symptoms have gone away today, which I'm hoping is good sign of AF staying away. Last TWW I had so much cramping and breast sensitivity it was through the roof. This cycle, I felt crampy then had a horrible back ache at 6DPO then everything seems better now at 8DPO. I've felt out all along this cycle so I still am, but trying to be positive. I have the odds in my favor, it's just up to fate.. Just wondering if you're noticing any symptoms or feeling in or out.

GL & FX Kaiecee! <3

Angela, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so unfair beyond words.. I hope you get a sticky rainbow BFP soon <3 <3 :hugs:

Star, I felt the same way about not even knowing what a TWW feels like because of ov dysfunction. I ovulated in the past but it seemed so weak compared to a med induced ovulation. I felt nothing when I ov'd on my own and only knew by the calendar, then BBT confirmed I O'd on and off. But then my cycles were so long it makes me wonder if it was true O or not. But anyways, I know exactly the feeling. I've only felt true TWW's now that I'm on Clomid and expecting it to clearly be a 14 day affair rather than the latter. Waiting to O is just as bad as waiting after O in my opinion. Wondering if the meds are working, and if so how well, what's next if not -- it's so stressful during either phase of the cycle. BUT - seeing how you responded over the moon and back with the injections, I really believe your BFP is coming. If they could get the dosage right you could go with 3 follies per cycle and increase your odds of conception! I could totally see that happening for you. As long as this last cycle was between the overstim and waiting, I think it will be tamed down next time and avoided. :dust:

Star, I also have a question and forgive me if it's stupid or an obvious that I'm not getting. When you had the 12 follies, could they have retrieved those eggs and went for IVF or froze them? I don't mean it as in your personal decision, but technically could that have been an option? Or do eggs that get retrieved have to be developed differently, or do they want more than that? Sorry, just wondering and feeling dumb that I don't know lol :blush: What do you think? Did they mention anything of it?


----------



## krissie328

Wifey- I am 9 dpo. I am not sure what to think. I started spotting bright red about 2 hours ago. So I don't know what is going on. In the past when I o'd I have had an 11 day lp. So 3 days early to be af. But I did have a temp drop this morning below coverline. I retook it because that seemed wrong and it was a bit higher. So now I m not sure if maybe this is af??


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys! I got to see a heartbeat this morning, rate of 151. Yay! They even put the sound on so I could hear it. So far so good! Hopefully things continue this way.

Krissie that's confusing- with the below coverline dip I'd be tempted to say AF but that's early!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on a good ultrasound 151 is a strong hb


----------



## krissie328

Great news Vankiwi!


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys! It's a nerve wracking time that's for sure. I'm ready for some smooth sailing!


----------



## star_e

vankiwi I used prometrium last cycle and it never dripped out during the day. But this one seems to drip out. I was supposed to call the doc today but stuff gone in the way and I didn't have a chance so now I'm going to call tomorrow because it was just coming out. 

and yea Angela It doesn't dissolve quickly. if it was only once a day and I did it at night there wouldn't be a problem. But because they want one in the morning and one at night well the morning one it's just going to come out.

vankiwi how are you doing? everything with your go going well?

oh I've been temping but not putting the temp in bc I'm concerned that FF will think I have Oed. The progesterone makes my temps higher. I know these meds make AF come but I don't think that means that I did O. I think it means that I just shed the lining. I guess I don't really need to temp until I start AF cause I know I'm not pg. just waiting for AF to arrive. 

also what supplements do you all take? I mean I take prenatal vitamins and occasionally omega-3 fish oil. Is there anything else I should be taking?


----------



## Vankiwi

Star it's going well, successful scan today!

My vitamin regime was pretty full on. Prenatal, calcium & d3, Omega 3s, B complex, and CoQ10. I don't take CoQ10 anymore as that was for egg quality but I still take the rest.


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi that is amazing news I'm so happy for you I really hope that you can begin to relax now and enjoy the pregnancy xx

Star e I take pregnacare which is a multivitamin I only started taking it this month xx


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi- congrats on the successful scan! such wonderful news! 

Thank you both for letting me know what vitamins you take. As I mentioned, I take the prenatals and my omega 3 has vitamin D in it as well (but I haven't been taking that one as often). I'll start making sure I do it. 

Whats the B complex for? energy? or is it just good to have that one too? also, did you all ask your docs what to take or just do the research on your own?

oh and called the docs office and spoke with the nurse and she said the leaking is normal. she suggested that i wear a pantyliner. will try that.


----------



## Vankiwi

B Complex was to help with my luteal phase and energy too. My FS suggested the CoQ10, I researched everything else before I saw her and cleared it all with her. The prenatal I take is Pregvit 5, prescription only I think. Before that I was just taking the Costco one.


----------



## krissie328

Good morning ladies. I got my bfp this morning. I am in a bit of shock right now.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ahhhh congrats Krissie!! How exciting!!


----------



## mama10893

omg krissie!!!! i have my fingers soooo crossed that this is a sticky bean&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!! I am 10 dpo and even getting lines on my wondfo. I am feeling good about this little bean!!


----------



## wifeybby

Yay Krissie!! So happy for you!! Congrats girl!

Send some of that BFP dust my way!


----------



## Vankiwi

I tested positive with wondfos at 9dpo, they're great tests!


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> I tested positive with wondfos at 9dpo, they're great tests!

They really are!! I would say just slightly less sensitive than my frer. And I was using the old style frer so I am not sure about the new ones. Other than I am sure I hate them.


----------



## Vankiwi

I only had one FRER for this pregnancy. But about 30 wondfos haha! Are you due in January? There is a January due date thread!


----------



## krissie328

I am due February 6th based on ovulation. There isn't a Feb due date thread yet. And to be honest I just cannot be the one to start it. I feel like it would turn out bad if I did. I know it sounds silly.


----------



## mama10893

krissie!!! im just so full of happiness for you!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie so happy for you congratulations xx


----------



## star_e

OMG Krissie! What wonderful news! Congrats!!!! you must be over the moon. So happy for you! and glad I checked in. I'm going out of town for a few days and wouldn't want to miss hearing about your lovely BFP. it's so interesting how this all works. it's like Boom it happens. hopefully there will be more boom BFPs on this thread soon enough. Keep us updated on all that goes on! 

afm FF put CHs because of the progesterone I'm taking. I decided to log the temps even though I don't need to right now just because I e gotten into the habit of doing so.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean Star e I know for a fact that there's no point this month but I'm doing it out of habit and to keep in my routine hope your well have things settled down with the progesterone now xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Anyone have bad cramps, bloating during or around ovulation I'm on cd 14 I think I already ov'ed but feel like crap like someone kicked my insides I've taken clomid before but the last time I took it which has been a while (years) never had this


----------



## star_e

Angela this progesterone I'm taking, other than the leaking during the day, has no side effects. last time I took prometrium, I felt very sad and emotional. right now I feel fine. 

Wednesday is the last day of the progesterone. then I wait a few days for AF to show 

how are you doing? I know this cycle was a bust. but just in general. 

and kaicee - sorry I can't helps because I didn't O w clomid. hope your cramps subside.


----------



## Kaiecee

I already ov so this is a hyper ov but never was it like this,hope this is a good sign.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kalecee you can over stimulate on Clomid one month I Od three eggs and the bloating and cramps were unreal it could be that hun that you produced more than one egg FX for you xx

Star e that's good that this doesn't have them horrid side effects I really hope AF comes soon and this cycle goes a lot better hun no over stim for you xx

I'm good thanks for asking but had a wake up call today my diet has over last few weeks gone completely out the window tried on some of my my summer clothes and OMG none fit I really need to get back on it now so today is the start of a new me new diet time to loose the flab and look fab for summer xx


----------



## krissie328

Hey girls- I had another chemical. :cry: I'm going to try to see my doctor soon and see if we can figure out why it's happened twice now.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Hey girls- I had another chemical. :cry: I'm going to try to see my doctor soon and see if we can figure out why it's happened twice now.

I'm so sorry fx for next month hopefully you can get some answers


----------



## Kaiecee

So ff confirmed my ov as Friday cd12 and I'm feeling so much better today so I'm 3 dpo yay! 

AngelaALA
It would be crazy if it was more than one egg but I never felt like this before just happy it's mostly gone today now on to the tww let's hope 1st months a charm


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Kalecee xx

Krissie I'm so so sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you right now I really hope the DR can give you answers hun I really do xx


----------



## mama10893

aw krissie im so sorry&#128546;


----------



## Kaiecee

Killer lower back pain and still some cramping.


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! I'm back. Missed you guys! 

Krissie I am so sorry! I hope your doc will be able to help so that you get a sticky bean! big hugs! 

Hi Angela, hi star! I see some new ladies, hello! 

So I will pick up my Clomid tomorrow to start on Wednesday, I'm cd 3 today. My thyroid biopsy came back benign so no surgery needed. We'll see how this round goes. I'm trying to stay busy with work, school and family. I hope everyone is doing well! &#128522;


----------



## wifeybby

I'm so sorry Krissie :cry: that's awful.. So unfair. Hugs and love your way. Please let us know what your doctor says!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome back Lulu so happy that the lump was benign that must be a wait off your mind xx Goodluck hun this month taking clomid again FX for you glad to see you back xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- yes I'm so glad that I don't have to stress about that. And I'm actually pretty excited to start the Clomid again. How have you been?


----------



## star_e

krissie just read about the cp. so sorry! that's awful. heart goes out to you. I hope the doc can figure this out. sorry if this is a naive question. I just haven't ever researched this issue. but does this mean that at home tests don't work or can a blood test result in a cp? I have my fingers tightly crossed for you for next cycle. 

lulu welcome back! so good to hear from you. glad that the lump was benign. that's wonderful news. and you get to start tomorrow! good luck. tomorrow is my last day of taking progesterone to induce AF. then I should wait anywhere from 1 to 3 days typically for it to show. I am to call my doctor on the first day and I'll probably start the injections on day two or day three of my cycle

Angela I have been terrible w my diet for a long time. I've been gaining weight over the last few years. I had to buy new summer clothes. And it's such a pain. Shopping is fine when I don't need anything but shopping when i actually need the clothes because i can't fit into anything is a real pain


----------



## Vankiwi

Star you can still have a positive blood test and have a chemical pregnancy unfortunately. Chemicals most of the time are just down to egg quality (I've had 5 of them and run the gamut of tests!).


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e I hope AF shows soon for you FX and Vankiwi has answered the question for you hun xx

I'm good Lulu well apart from still being on here meaning pregnancy has not happened for me yet, I took three months of clomid which no BFP AND last two months I've Been having a breather from Clomid due to DH going away in my most fertile time this month, I'm more than likely out this month due to this but will be back trying next month again I'm thinking of staying off Clomid till August see if it happens naturally if not then clomid again for another three months and if no joy then roll on IVF xx


----------



## Kaiecee

5 dpo today, when do you start testing?


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Hey Star e I hope AF shows soon for you FX and Vankiwi has answered the question for you hun xx
> 
> I'm good Lulu well apart from still being on here meaning pregnancy has not happened for me yet, I took three months of clomid which no BFP AND last two months I've Been having a breather from Clomid due to DH going away in my most fertile time this month, I'm more than likely out this month due to this but will be back trying next month again I'm thinking of staying off Clomid till August see if it happens naturally if not then clomid again for another three months and if no joy then roll on IVF xx

Your chart seems good


----------



## mama10893

my temp dropped today to 36.4 and its usually in the 37s...not sure what that means! lol


----------



## mama10893

my house was pretty chilly...but i temp vaginally so not sure if thatd make a difference


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Kalecee but my Temps are normally always good till DPO15 wen AF arrives so I can't read them at all, I've already wrote this month off due to timing being bad roll on next month so we can at least have a shot xx I won't e testing at all unless AF doesn't show then I'll test due to me really not having much chance this month xx wen will you be testing Kalecee xx

Mamma I wouldn't worry too much at all dips can happen it also could be a good sign an implantation dip xx


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Kalecee but my Temps are normally always good till DPO15 wen AF arrives so I can't read them at all, I've already wrote this month off due to timing being bad roll on next month so we can at least have a shot xx I won't e testing at all unless AF doesn't show then I'll test due to me really not having much chance this month xx wen will you be testing Kalecee xx
> 
> Mamma I wouldn't worry too much at all dips can happen it also could be a good sign an implantation dip xx

I might start at 10 dpo I still think that might be early.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's when most people start DPO10 it maybe too early but you never know xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 8 cheapies and one good frer test


----------



## mama10893

sadly not implantation im sure! im only on CD 14 so waiting to O :)


----------



## Kaiecee

The tww is the worst.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right mamma well my temp always dips just before I O so it could be a sign that it's on its way xx

Kalecee FX for you how many DPO are you xx


----------



## mama10893

ou maybe!!! i hope so :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm now 6 dpo and had a temp spike so hope that's a good sign :)


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee said:


> I'm now 6 dpo and had a temp spike so hope that's a good sign :)

Sounds like a good sign. Fx or you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks but every symptom will drive me crazy


----------



## bdb

anyone on clomid around 1 dpo? would love a tww buddy!


----------



## LuLu15

Star- any news on af starting? 

Angela- fx for you. Even if it's a slim chance there still may be a chance! &#128522; But I know what you mean. I'm nervous for the Clomid to create cysts...also since my chemical I don't 'feel' ovulation anymore and I didn't test last month to see if I would get a positive ovulation test...so I guess it's good that the Clomid will make me ov. Tonight will be pill number 2.


----------



## krissie328

I'm thinking of switching to femara. Do any of you ladies have experience with it? I'm nervous it won't work as well as clomid.


----------



## wifeybby

I'm thinking of switching to Femara next cycle too Krissie - I don't know all that much about it but seems to work better for PCOS which may help me out then. Clomid has only worked half the time for me so I'm feeling over it.

I'm 16dpo and no AF and all BFNs. Has Clomid ever lengthened anyone's luteal phase on this board? I feel so in limbo. I don't believe I'll get a BFP this cycle but I don't know why AF isn't here.


----------



## krissie328

I've actually had a lot of success getting pregnant on clomid but I'm worried it has thinned my lining. I've heard femara is suppose to help it not so that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome bdb we are all at different stages this cycle but there is always someone in the TWW FX for you xx

Lulu FX for you this month xx

Krissie I was thinking same to ask them to start checking my progesterone levels and try femera as I feel like my lining may not be thick enough xx


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- any news on af starting?
> 
> Angela- fx for you. Even if it's a slim chance there still may be a chance! &#128522; But I know what you mean. I'm nervous for the Clomid to create cysts...also since my chemical I don't 'feel' ovulation anymore and I didn't test last month to see if I would get a positive ovulation test...so I guess it's good that the Clomid will make me ov. Tonight will be pill number 2.


today was my first day of no progesterone. hopefully AF starts soon. it should show about 3 days after not taking it. i really hope that happens. it sucks though b/c im just feeling very negative right now. here i am in a position i have not been in for almost 2 months - since i have just been waiting for the follies to shrink - and i am just thinking this will be impossible. i don't like getting into these slumps. but its almost like i can see the problems or that it won't ever be real. i know im just in a negative state and that i'll probably feel better tomorrow. but still. ive done a great job not thinking about it all for these last several weeks, but now i am just feeling a lot of anxiety.


----------



## star_e

wifeybby said:


> I'm thinking of switching to Femara next cycle too Krissie - I don't know all that much about it but seems to work better for PCOS which may help me out then. Clomid has only worked half the time for me so I'm feeling over it.
> 
> I'm 16dpo and no AF and all BFNs. Has Clomid ever lengthened anyone's luteal phase on this board? I feel so in limbo. I don't believe I'll get a BFP this cycle but I don't know why AF isn't here.



Code:

what are you testing with? ive heard some people say they get a response from wondfos, but not from frers.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome bdb we are all at different stages this cycle but there is always someone in the TWW FX for you xx
> 
> Lulu FX for you this month xx
> 
> Krissie I was thinking same to ask them to start checking my progesterone levels and try femera as I feel like my lining may not be thick enough xx


how thick should the lining be?


----------



## krissie328

Lining should be about 8 mm. Although 6 mm is minimum. 

I suspect mines not thick because this cycle, for example, I bled about med flow two days and I've spotted two days. I use to get med, heavy and then 3ish days of med to light flow. So it's definitely reduced a lot.


----------



## krissie328

I hope you feel better soon star. I've been feeling very negative too. I'm just trying to focus on ds and my projects. But it's so so hard.


----------



## star_e

thanks krissie. 

my last AF was super light. I didn't really know that the heaviness or lightness had to do with the lining. I'm still learning about all the stuff. so if my AF is light, does that mean the lining is thin? is over 8mm bad? I have no clue what my lining is. I think one time I heard the. say 6 and another time it was higher. I'll start making a mental note of the numbers.


----------



## mama10893

my heart rate has been weirdly fast today...not sure whats going onnn


----------



## star_e

mama hopefully it slows down. are you feeling okay?


----------



## krissie328

I think to thick is over 11 mm. But I'm not certian on that. 

If you are being monitored it's definitely worth asking about.


----------



## mama10893

im feeling more normal now...took a couple hours though, was a bit scary! maybe its just my body not being used to the hormone surges because i never ovulate..hmm


----------



## AngelaALA

Wiffbby so sorry your getting BFNs will you be going the Dr's for a checkup xx Goodluck to you I hope you get answers soon do you normally get AF every month if so it is strange your LP never lengthens but the days leading up to O can so you may have Od later than you thought xx

Star e and Krissie you must stay strong it's an awful thing that you are both going through, Krissie I hope you get answers and that you finally get a BFP that carries full term and star e I hope this month it goes well and there is no over stimulation FX for you both xx

Mamma hope you feel better soon but if your heart rate does it again or keeps doing it go get it checked out xx


----------



## star_e

well AF has not arrived yet. it usually shows 3 days after last day of progesterone. today is day 2. so hopefully it comes tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping it shows Star e FX for you xx

We'll I started slightly spotting yesterday so AF is well and truly on its way roll on next cycle so we can have a better shot at it xx


----------



## Kaiecee

8dpo and I got a dip on my chart this morning hope it's a good sign fx


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Kalecee FX for you 

Mamma how you getting on how many DPO are you xx


----------



## star_e

AF has not started. I'm feeling very anxious. I just don't think it's going to start. I really think I'm going to have to call her on Monday and ask for something else. this blows. i could have to take meds for another 10 days. I honestly don't think this is ever going to work out for me. I can't even start my period!


----------



## star_e

kalecc fx for you!

Angela a new cycle begins for you. fx for you! so hoping this is your month. keep us updated. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## mama10893

angela: i am on CD 18, no ovulation confirmed as of yet...my predicted o day on FF is tomorrow though so we'll see! temps have been low 4 days now


----------



## AngelaALA

FX mamma

Star e I don't understand what your going through and won't try to either as to offend you, your journey is one of the hardest that Ive seen on here. I do hope AF comes and you O and get your BFP as you really do deserve it xx FX for you hun try to stay positive even though it is hard your journey is long but it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Temp has shot up again today at 9dpo so I decided to test but knew it was too early,thought I saw something but bfn but I'm not surprised I never tested positive be fore 12-13 dpo still got my fx.


----------



## star_e

Angela thanks for your support. it is comforting just to know someone else hears me and gets how hard it feels. it's easy for me to get very discouraged because I know this process can be difficult even with a normal cycle. so this gateway issue becomes so frustrating. I'm going to try to focus on something positive today bc the last two days have been awful. I hope his cycle goes well for you! you definitely deserve it. has AF shown today?

kaiecc I'm sure it's difficult to resist testing. but it is early still. so you still have a good chance. fx for you! 

good luck mama. hope it comes tomorrow and that you have had some well times BD. fx for you!


----------



## Kaiecee

af is 8 days away I should have known the earliest I ever got was 12-13 dpo p,us I'm only using cheapies and I find it takes me even longer to see anything with those.


----------



## LuLu15

Star- you're in my thoughts! This journey is so hard and I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've got everything crossed that af shows! 

Kaiecee- fx for you!! Hope you get that bfp in a couple days!! 

Fx mama!! 

Afm: today is my last day of Clomid. In 3 days I will start using my opks in a few days. I haven't seen my re in awhile so hopefully he'll be there for the US. I O'd late last time and had to trigger, which I'm hoping that happens again for timing purposes. It's so hard to schedule these appointments around work and other things.


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Star- you're in my thoughts! This journey is so hard and I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've got everything crossed that af shows!
> 
> Kaiecee- fx for you!! Hope you get that bfp in a couple days!!
> 
> Fx mama!!
> 
> Afm: today is my last day of Clomid. In 3 days I will start using my opks in a few days. I haven't seen my re in awhile so hopefully he'll be there for the US. I O'd late last time and had to trigger, which I'm hoping that happens again for timing purposes. It's so hard to schedule these appointments around work and other things.


lulu - fx for you! will you be doing iui this cycle? or just the trigger? good luck and keep us updated.

afm - AF is here! i cannot believe it. she arrived all of a sudden. i experienced some cramps in the afternoon, but this morning, there was not sign at all. i am so grateful. i expected to have to do another 10 days. i will call my RE tomorrow and hopefully i'll get started on the injections soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Star- you're in my thoughts! This journey is so hard and I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've got everything crossed that af shows!
> 
> Kaiecee- fx for you!! Hope you get that bfp in a couple days!!
> 
> Fx mama!!
> 
> Afm: today is my last day of Clomid. In 3 days I will start using my opks in a few days. I haven't seen my re in awhile so hopefully he'll be there for the US. I O'd late last time and had to trigger, which I'm hoping that happens again for timing purposes. It's so hard to schedule these appointments around work and other things.
> 
> 
> lulu - fx for you! will you be doing iui this cycle? or just the trigger? good luck and keep us updated.
> 
> afm - AF is here! i cannot believe it. she arrived all of a sudden. i experienced some cramps in the afternoon, but this morning, there was not sign at all. i am so grateful. i expected to have to do another 10 days. i will call my RE tomorrow and hopefully i'll get started on the injections soon!Click to expand...

So sorry for af :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that is amazing news that AF came so happy for you roll on the next step xx

Lulu FX you get your positive opk FX for you xx and you get that BFP you need it after what you've been through xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I'm so glad AF arrived! Great news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is but I could eat everything and anything


----------



## krissie328

Great news af arrived Star! Fx this cycle is a good one for you.


----------



## LuLu15

Star- so excited for you that af arrived!! I really hope all works out this cycle!! We'll be doing IUI again. 

Angela- thank you! I'm so glad I have you ladies to go through this journey with...it's so hard on emotions and also physically! Fx for you! Hope you get that bfp soon! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

so grateful for all of you! thanks so much for all the support. it means so much to me! I am thrilled about AF. I hope the injections result in a proper O and that I have a cycle w a proper shot. I so deeply hope I do not overstim or that the follies don't grow at all. here's to hoping I have a chance!


----------



## star_e

hey krissie any updates?

vankiwi how are things?

Angela anything new?

good luck lulu w the iui!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star things are good, nausea is causing me some issues but hopefully just a few more weeks of that! My next scan is the 15th. Hoping things are still progressing in there!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm sure everything will be fine Vankiwi FX for you exciting times ahead xx

Star e I'm good thanks no news if I'm honest just waiting for AF to arrive tomorrow then roll on a new cycle I guess xx


----------



## mama10893

no confirmed O yet :( CD 20 today...super frustrated


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi said:


> Star things are good, nausea is causing me some issues but hopefully just a few more weeks of that! My next scan is the 15th. Hoping things are still progressing in there!

wishing you well for your next scan. hope everything is great for you. keep us updated. so sorry about the nausea. i've heard some people get it right away and for others it takes some time and then it starts up. hope it subsides soon.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine Vankiwi FX for you exciting times ahead xx
> 
> Star e I'm good thanks no news if I'm honest just waiting for AF to arrive tomorrow then roll on a new cycle I guess xx


yea, the waiting game. this entire ttc is a big wait. i wish it was a lot faster than it is. good luck next cycle angela. i hope you get your bfp. fx for you.


afm - went to see RE, everything looks good so far. i start the injections tonight. we are trying a different approach. very very low dose starting early and working our way up. hope it works.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX star e I really hope it does work hun and you also get your BFP 

Mamma I hope O does come for you what mg are you on if you don't O will your dose be increased xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx the lower dose works for you star. 

Mama- hopefully you o soon hun.

Afm, Friday I had my hcg checked since I was still getting positive hpts and it was 17. It was 0 today so definitely a loss. I took progesterone for 4 days do I have no idea how that will impact this cycle. :nope: definitely feeling deflated today.


----------



## Kaiecee

As for morning sickness I have it right away with all my kids and it stays till the end. 

Krissi 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie did you take the progesterone and then stopped when you started bleeding? It won't impact your cycle at all if that's the case.


----------



## krissie328

No I took it cd 5-8 since I got a positive blood pregnancy test on Friday, which was cd 5. It's a complicated story but I was hoping it was one of those cases of bleeding but still being pregnant. But obviously it was not.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah OK, I'm not sure about that then!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie so sorry to hear that are the Dr's going to run anymore tests xx


----------



## mama10893

oh krissie im sorry :(

im on 100 mg of clomid...i think if this month doesnt work out im going to take a break from TTC and try and lose some weight as im sure being overweight is not helping the whole ttc process...super discouraging :(


----------



## Kaiecee

mama10893 said:


> oh krissie im sorry :(
> 
> im on 100 mg of clomid...i think if this month doesnt work out im going to take a break from TTC and try and lose some weight as im sure being overweight is not helping the whole ttc process...super discouraging :(

Getting healthy is always good but I'm overweight and I've had 3 kids in the last 3 years do sometimes it has nothing to do with it but I'm sending you good vibes it happens quick for you


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie if you want to talk about chemicals anytime let me know. I can tell you what my specialist said, tests we've had etc. I've had 5 so I know what it's like!


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's where I'm at 11 dpo tested again :bfn: which I knew would happen! 

I'm having a lot of vivid dreams almost to the point when I wake up I'm exhausted, seems like some cramps today,peeing a lot, eating a lot 

I know this really all means nothing I just hope to get my :bfp: but I have a bad feeling :(


----------



## mama10893

thanks kaiecee :) im crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Kaiecee

mama10893 said:


> thanks kaiecee :) im crossing my fingers for you!

Thanks so much.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mamma don't get disheartened our journey is long but we will get there but I know exactly how you feel about taking a break from TTC I'm still trying but taking a break from clomid till August then I'll start my my last three months of clomid before we have to move to IVF I'm also focusing on getting healthy as there are studies that show that health and fertility go hand in hand xx Goodluck mamma I really do hope you O xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Here's my chart hope it's a good one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Krissie so sorry to hear that are the Dr's going to run anymore tests xx

No.. :growlmad: if I have another one then they will start looking into it.


----------



## LuLu15

Krissie- when I had my chemical, I was also on progesterone hoping that would help me progress more because my progesterone was at 4....anyway, when I stopped it, I got my af about 3 days later and had a normal cycle afterward. Not sure if this helps but I hope all works out! Hugs!!


----------



## star_e

so sorry krissie! i will you be able to ask your doc about the impact of the progesterone? my heart goes out to you. sending you the warmest wishes.

mama good luck with this cycle. i hope it works out for you soon.

kaiecee - sorry about the bfn. maybe youll get your bfp in a few days. fx for you.

angela - ive been reading about the connection between health and fertility too. i exercised today and it felt pretty good. i was oddly in the mood for it. ive tried to eat better the last two days as well. the thing is i get in moods where i have the energy to do all this stuff, but unfortunately it does not last. ill keep trying.

afm - did my second round of injections. so just waiting. have my next appointment on friday.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies! I am feeling much better today. I have decided to leave this cycle as it is, I am tracking bbt but that's it. I will probably start clomid or femara if my doctor thinks switching to that after my appt June 30th is better. 

But for now I'm focusing on eating right and enjoying my summer.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good for you Krissie and hopefully the chilling out will help and you never know you may get another surprise BFP that will go full term FX for you xx

Star e are the injections easier to deal with this time as they caused you pain last time FX they work hun and you get your BFP xx

AFM CD2 AF is in full swing I've decided to take clomid again I've had a two month break so took my first pill today if I'm honest though I don't think Clomid is working for me as Oing isn't the issue and if it did work I would expect multiple egg releases each time I think they're maybe other issues as to why we are struggling but before we can move on to IVF we have to do another 3 months with clomid I'm not hopeful though xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I o'ed every month without clomid but I have shitty eggs. So clomid gave me better quality eggs. Ovulating wasn't my problem either!


----------



## AngelaALA

We shall see Vankiwi I guess I'm not hopeful as my first three months of clomid were a failure but I guess we will see what was that q10 supplement you took Vankiwi xx I also can't believe your 9 weeks already that has gone so quick xx how you feeling xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I took CoQ10 - 600mg a day. It's supposed to increase egg quality.

I'm nervous for my scan next week. Hoping everything is still OK in there! I hate not knowing. I still have nausea every day for varying times, and my boobs are still aching so that's good I guess!


----------



## Kaiecee

Vankiwi said:


> I took CoQ10 - 600mg a day. It's supposed to increase egg quality.
> 
> I'm nervous for my scan next week. Hoping everything is still OK in there! I hate not knowing. I still have nausea every day for varying times, and my boobs are still aching so that's good I guess![/
> 
> Where do you get that tea? Is their another name for it?


----------



## AngelaALA

It's not tea Kalecee it's a vitamin tab but it you read up its for cell rejuvenation good for your body so I'm thinking of getting some see if it does help my egg quality I'm currently taking pregnacare post conception and I'm going to take that too xx


----------



## star_e

angela i think its great that you are starting with clomid again. i very much hope that you get your bfp with clomid and my ftx for you! if that should not work, then ivf sounds like a great plan as it would give you more information as to what the issue is. i hope the coq10 works for you! 


i want to take a supplement, but not sure which one i should take. i obviously have the O and release of egg issue, but i could have other issues beyond that too. i just don't know b/c i haven't been able to get over that hurdle. as for the injections, i know that most people don't think they hurt, but i'm pretty sensitive to things. the needle is really small so its not like the discomfort felt when giving blood, but it does sting with the medicine going in. it's not so bad at the beginning, but after a while that area becomes sensitive and the more injections I do, the more discomfort I feel. so i have done 3 so far, i imagine i'll be doing it for a while b/c im on such a low dose.


----------



## Kaiecee

So temp when down but thought I saw a line on a test today hope that temp drop foes t mean anything:(


----------



## LuLu15

Angela: I feel the same with Clomid. I never had an issue with O'ing and honestly never had an issue getting pregnant so the only way for us that Clomid has worked is adding IUI with it. It seems the problem is with my cervix or something because when they placed the sperm in my uterus bypassing the cervix I got pregnant again...it must have just been a bad egg or something since it ended in a chemical. I don't know...it seems to just be a guessing game. :nope: It can be so frustrating. Fx for you this month and that the clomid does work this time! 

Star- what kinda of injections are they? Do they go in the muscle or the sub cutaneous tissue? 

Kaiecee: Fx for you that that temp drop doesn't mean anything except that you will get your BFP!! :thumbup:

Afm: Still waiting to O :coffee: ...I got my IC OPK's in the mail today so that I can check more often. Hoping I get my positive on a day I am off. I work all weekend, and I'm off Monday so hoping that's when it happens! lol One thing we can't do is control when we O!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you Lulu xx

Star e FX to you too wen will you go in for your first tests xx

AFM I have purchased ICS 6 DAY Earlies ready I'm taking pregnacare conception and CQ10 100mg I'm also healthier working out eating more healthy tee total and caffeine free so I just can't see what else I can do now I have all my IC OPKS and digi opks ready at hand for O and will be starting them as soon as AF goes as first month on clomid last month I Od not long after AF went wish me luck guys xx


----------



## star_e

Angela I wish you luck and am sending you positive energy. my ftx for you!!!! excited you got that supplement. hope it has an effect. it's just fun switching things up a bit. good luck to you this cycle!!!

lulu I think the injections go into the tissue.

I just did my fourth dose. tomorrow is my appointment. I'm positive nothing will have happened as this dose is so low. and I'm concerned bc last time I took clomid 150 and then fsh 75 for like 6 days and it was too much. at first they said clomid didn't work at all and the. they said maybe it did have an effect. this round I'm on fsh 25 so much smaller dose but we as tarted cd 2 instead of mid cycle like last time. so I think the plan is to go low and for many days. last time though T 75 for five days there was nothing but then a day or two later it was overstim. so it gets very tricky w pcos bc it looks like nothing is growing then Bam - too many have grown. I'll post after my appointment tomorrow. but expecting to hear nothing has happened.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you star e I hope that's not the case I really do hun I hope your follies are on show and there's only a couple xx

Lulu I forgot to ask what CD are you xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Star fingers crossed! Bit of a guessing game with the dosage huh.


----------



## Kaiecee

Test negative again! 
Temp back up so I'm really confused,I know with most of my pregnancies I had to wait till I missed my period to test but still I think I'm out this month.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kalecee FX for you xx


AFM CD4 Clomid day 3 on my 4th cycle I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today if I'm honest another family member has just announced they are 6 weeks pregnant totally unplanned I've done the whole smiling thing and congratulations and I am truly happy for them but deep inside my heart is breaking I feel defeated already like at tho mo I'm just taking the clomid because I have to if I want further help but I have no faith in it or my body I just don't think it will ever happen now and I'm waisting my time xx I don't know maybe it's the clomid playing crazy with my hormones but that's how I feel.

I have my follicle tracking next Thurs which is very early I won't be anywhere near O date I don't think so if nothing shows I hope they bring me back in for another scan xx also I'm going to speak to her about having bloods taken to check my progesterone levels as I do think mine are low looking at the symptoms I have quite a few and my periods are getting lighter which can't be a good sign xx

I did want to ask has anyone taken pregnacare post conception my pee seems to have turned bright yellow that can't be good can it xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- I am CD 14 today. I usually O cd 15-16 but with Clomid we triggered on CD 17 and O'd on cd 18. So fingers crossed I can go in Monday to get checked and get the trigger And do IUI on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## star_e

lulu - good luck with the iui this cycle! keep us updated an all that happens.

kaicc- good luck. when is AF supposed to show? hope she does not show and that you get your bfp. fx for you.

angela - i totally empathize. i know several people who have gotten pg with no difficulty at all. you have been trying for a long time and its time for your bfp to happen. i greatly hope that you get it this cycle. please keep having hope. if clomid does not work, you have your ivf option and from what i have read the chances are a lot higher with that. but fx it doesn't come to that and that you get it with one of these rounds of clomid. 

afm - not feeling positive, feeling down. went to my appointment and all of them are still small. she said there was one at like 8mm and lining was at 5, which isn't good. but im only at cd6 (and at the time of the appointment today, i had only done 4 injections, i just did another right now, but earlier today i had only had the 4). she said we will probably do a 16 day stimulation so there is still a lot more time. im scared though. its this huge gateway issue that im not sure i can get past. i feel nervous. my next appointment is tuesday.


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> lulu - good luck with the iui this cycle! keep us updated an all that happens.
> 
> kaicc- good luck. when is AF supposed to show? hope she does not show and that you get your bfp. fx for you.
> 
> angela - i totally empathize. i know several people who have gotten pg with no difficulty at all. you have been trying for a long time and its time for your bfp to happen. i greatly hope that you get it this cycle. please keep having hope. if clomid does not work, you have your ivf option and from what i have read the chances are a lot higher with that. but fx it doesn't come to that and that you get it with one of these rounds of clomid.
> 
> afm - not feeling positive, feeling down. went to my appointment and all of them are still small. she said there was one at like 8mm and lining was at 5, which isn't good. but im only at cd6 (and at the time of the appointment today, i had only done 4 injections, i just did another right now, but earlier today i had only had the 4). she said we will probably do a 16 day stimulation so there is still a lot more time. im scared though. its this huge gateway issue that im not sure i can get past. i feel nervous. my next appointment is tuesday.


I had a shorter af last month which means I should have started already,but if I'm back on my 28 day cycle I'm due Sunday but I always start at least a day before so I'm just crossing my fingers


----------



## star_e

well good luck. you don't have too much longer till you know. fx for you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Trying to stay positive.


----------



## LuLu15

Well...I got my positive OPK this morning and we are headed to the RE. It's almost 8 and I have to be at work at 9, lol ahhh the stress. I work in the same hospital so in hoping I can sneak away after my dh's sample is ready for me. Keep your fx this works out today ladies!!


----------



## mama10893

good luck lulu!!!

i have EWCM today....hmmmm better get to bd'ing tonight! although its CD 25, seems pretty late for ovulation


----------



## Kaiecee

You never know,might just be a late ov


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks star e for your support I hope your next scan goes well they will grow I've got faith


----------



## star_e

LuLu15 said:


> Well...I got my positive OPK this morning and we are headed to the RE. It's almost 8 and I have to be at work at 9, lol ahhh the stress. I work in the same hospital so in hoping I can sneak away after my dh's sample is ready for me. Keep your fx this works out today ladies!!

good luck with the iui lulu. so the procedure takes about an hour? my ftx for you!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry,but you never know till af shows up. 

super nauseated this morning had a tiny dip in my chart but not too worried about it since I had dips near af with my other pregnancies,just hope it goes back up hoping the witch stays away.


----------



## LuLu15

star_e said:


> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Well...I got my positive OPK this morning and we are headed to the RE. It's almost 8 and I have to be at work at 9, lol ahhh the stress. I work in the same hospital so in hoping I can sneak away after my dh's sample is ready for me. Keep your fx this works out today ladies!!
> 
> good luck with the iui lulu. so the procedure takes about an hour? my ftx for you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! 
They usually do an ultrasound to check my follicles and I had 2 good sized ones on my left and none really on my right. So my husband got the sample and then they have to "wash" it. The washing process takes about 45min -1hr then the IUI takes like 5 mins. We will bd tonight and tomorrow. I could feel the ovulation last night and I'm still sore/bloated this morning. Fx!!


----------



## star_e

it's stressful to schedule these u/s appointments. I just wish there were some early morning or evening appointment times. 

lulu hope the iui leads to your BFP! fx for you! I have yet to feel what O pain is like. is it a sharp pain? or a dull one?


----------



## Kaiecee

LuLu15 said:


> Well...I got my positive OPK this morning and we are headed to the RE. It's almost 8 and I have to be at work at 9, lol ahhh the stress. I work in the same hospital so in hoping I can sneak away after my dh's sample is ready for me. Keep your fx this works out today ladies!!

Good luck keep s updated.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star for me it's like a cramp.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out!
The :witch: has showed up right on time I guess :( 

Onto next month


----------



## mama10893

i just had the faintest of brown tint on the toilet paper when i wiped...not sure whats going on as af is not due for 4-5 days and i have never gotten af early, its always either right on time, or late, or very late...hmmm


----------



## AngelaALA

It can be both star e or you may not feel it at all, how's the injections going xx

Lulu FX it all goes well and you get your BFP are you going to test the trigger out or wait xx

Kalecee any news has AF arrived xx

Mamma hope you have Od Clomid can lengthen your cycle so it is possible are you having any tests done to show O has occurred I. E. Scans or bloods xx

AFM CD8 already feeling bloated I've got a feeling it will be a few eggs again this month just with the way I feel already but we'll see follicle tracking on Thurs already started opks which are negative at the mo xx


----------



## mama10893

no im not being tracked at all sadly...if i ever take clomid again i will ask my doctor to monitor me as nothing seems to work to pinpoint ovulation for me. ive never had a pos OPK and my temps are all over the place lol. but for now if this cycle doesnt work out i will be taking a break and working on getting healthy while NTNP


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I would ask Dr for at least bloods as how will you know for sure if you have Od FX you get your BFP that spotting might be IB let's hope it is xx


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> It can be both star e or you may not feel it at all, how's the injections going xx
> 
> Lulu FX it all goes well and you get your BFP are you going to test the trigger out or wait xx
> 
> Kalecee any news has AF arrived xx
> 
> Mamma hope you have Od Clomid can lengthen your cycle so it is possible are you having any tests done to show O has occurred I. E. Scans or bloods xx
> 
> AFM CD8 already feeling bloated I've got a feeling it will be a few eggs again this month just with the way I feel already but we'll see follicle tracking on Thurs already started opks which are negative at the mo xx


I'm out!
The :witch: has showed up right on time I guess :( 

Onto next month


----------



## LuLu15

Star- my O pain is like a sharp dull ache/cramp. This time it started in the evening after the IUI and all the way until the next morning. How is everything going with you?

Angela: We didn't do the trigger this go around. Since I got the + opk int he right time frame they figured I would O on my own, which I'm pretty sure I did. Even the next day my OPK was negative...so I think my surge started during the night before I got my +opk. How is this cycle going so far?

mama: fx for you it happens this cycle!!

Kaiecee: Im sorry af showed her face!! :hugs: 

afm: 2dpo or maybe 3dpo...I felt the O pains the same night that I got the +opk so I think I O'd that night...I just hope the IUI timing was right...bd schedule was also a bit off but all I can do is sit and wait. We are going out of town this weekend for father's day/my birthday so I'm excited to get away for a bit. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mama10893

yea the spotting has completely stopped...it was just the faintest brown on the tp...itd be funny if this cycle worked as i was so sure it hadnt, me and my SO were not great at being consistent with bding, we stopped trying so hard cause i never confirmed ov so i felt for sure out...also ive relaxed a lot since i decided im taking a break after this cycle, itd be so hilarious if this is it lol


----------



## star_e

so my appointment is actually tomorrow. it was supposed to be today, but doc was sick and if i had gone in, i would have had to see another doc. so im going tomorrow. if my doc is still sick, then i'll still go in b/c i need to know what is going on with the injections. over time the injection sites feel way more sensitive and sore. not looking forward to the injection tonight. most people don't exerience pain with these injections and consider them painless, but for me over time the area is just sensitive and its not like sharp pain, its just like a bruised sort of pain. hopefully i get good news tomorrow. i mean, come on, 16 day stimulation. i need some good news.

lulu - fx for you! keep us updated and have a great bday!

angela - sounds good - more than one follie - so so hope you get your bfp!!! let us know how the monitoring goes.

kaicee cee - so sorry that AF arrived. better luck next time. 

mama - i feel you about not having anything tell you when you will O. i've had the same experience with that. i temp, so i will know if I have Oed, but nothing has been helpful in telling me if i am leading up to it - other than of course monitoring which i do do. but no at home test strips have worked for me. my fx for you for this cycle! 

vankiwi - how's it going? have you been getting m/s? or are things pretty mild?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck tomorrow star. Fx your doctor is in tomorrow.


----------



## mama10893

ya star my temps havent even told me that lol i think its because i work nights and sleep so randomly its hard to be consistant


----------



## star_e

thanks krissie. how you doing?

mama- sorry the temps aren't working either. are you still doing it or have you stopped bc they don't work well?


----------



## krissie328

Doing okay star. Thinking of doing another round of clomid in July. Not set in stone yet but it's on the table.


----------



## mama10893

star: yes still trying to temp lol

krissie: good luck if you do start back on clomid!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star good luck tomorrow! Hopefully the injections are doing their job!

I've had some ms but it is easing off a bit and just only tends to be in the mornings now which is better! I have a scan tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Star e at your scan tomorrow FX they see some follies

Goodluck Vankiwi at your scan too I hope your baby is developing well xx


----------



## star_e

good krissie. hope that round of clomid leads to a sticky bean. 

vankiwi glad the ms isn't too bad. some people say it's the entire day which wouldn't be good. also fx for you scan. hope everything is going well. 

mama good that your still temping. maybe it will eventually become more consistent. 

afm nervous about my us bc I don't have flexibility w work anymore. and sometimes the wait is long. I Called them to let them know the situation and they said they would try to get me in on time. I told them if they didn't I'd have to leave and come back tomorrow. I pray that doesn't happen. but I can't be waiting around forever.


----------



## wifeybby

Hope you get in quickly, Star!

Sorry AF came, Kaicee. That's such a bummer. I hope next cycle is it for you!

Happy 10 weeks VanKiwi! :yellow:

Krissie, I hope you get to start Clomid if you want to in July! You respond so well, I'm sure it will bring you a BFP. <3 How are you enjoying your summer break?!

AFM - great news! I had a follicle scan this morning. I have TWO follies! One on each side! I've only ever had one at a time, so this is huge for me. Keeping my fingers crossed and my legs open lol :rofl: Our BD is spot on this cycle too, so cheers to being in this cycle with great chances! Today they were 15mm and 16mm, I'm going back tomorrow to make sure they grew to at least 18mm and I'll get the trigger shot! IUI on Friday. PLEASE let this cycle be it! Pray for me, send positive vibes, whatever you believe in please send some my way! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats on your follicules 

Afm:
I'm actually having a heavier af which is good since coming off by it was just spotting so happy about that,tomorrow is first day of my 2nd cycle of clomid


----------



## star_e

will send you tons of positive vibes wiffey!!! fx for you! hope you get your bfp! congrats to two juicy follies!!!!! just curious but how long do your iui appointments usually take?

afm the news is that the follies have grown a little. there are 4 at about 10mm on the left and 3 on the right that are smaller. she said its progress and that this slow growth is what we are trying out. she said we could be ready to go w a higher dose if we were doing IVF. but that since we are not I'm going to have to be patient because it could be a 25 day stimulation. so she said progress has been made.

I had a horrible experience though. the first nurse stuck me twice to get the bloods to check estradiol levels. but couldn't find my vein. so she had another nurse try and that nurse stuck me like 8 times. and when I was stuck she had to move the needle around a lot every time bc she was looking for it. she even stuck me on my forearm. they couldn't find my veins! I was crying. one because it hurts so bad as they said they had to go in deeper to look for the veins and two because I was so cognizant of time bc I had to get back to work and it was taking so long. they were about to send me to a lab to get bloods bc they couldn't find the veins. and bc they said they needed the bloods bc the estradiol will tell the doc if we need to bump up the dose a tiny bit they just kept trying. so no joke when the nurse finally found the veins she dropped the blood tube that was like 1/4 filled w my blood on the floor. the Needle and everything just fell out. . she had to stick me again! then she finally got it. i have bandaids all over and they said I'd likely bruise badly.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh Star that's awful! I can't watch them taking blood and the tech today was trying to wave the full vials in my face! Glad the follies are responding though. 

Everything went well at my scan. Measuring 2 days ahead with apparently a very active baby! Had the Harmony test too so might know the gender as early as the end of next week!


----------



## krissie328

Star- that is awful. I'm so sorry they did that. But that's great you have some follies growing appropriately. 

Van- congrats on a lovely scan and lively bub.

Wifey- that's great your follies are growing so well. Fx for this cycle.

Afm, I'm enjoying summer very much. I've been working on my yard, reading lots and enjoying ds. I'm working hard not to focus on ttc or babies. It's actually been really nice given the stress of the last few months.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wiffbby FX IUI works this month I'll keep everything crossed for you xx

Star e that sounds horrific and so incompetent of the nurses but on the plus side the follies are growing so that is amazing news I hope the three on one side keep growing but the ones on the other don't so you are in with a chance you deserve it xx

Vankiwi that's amazing news that the baby is growing well so glad it's all gone good xx Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## LuLu15

Wifey- fx that the timing works out perfect for you!! 

Van- aw! Glad you had a great scan and can't wait to hear the gender of the babe!! 

Star- I am soooo sorry they had to stick you so many times and the bruises! And fx that your follies get to a great size and it works out this cycle! 

Afm: 3-4dpo...just waiting and I decided on trying pineapple core this cycle, which isn't so bad!


----------



## star_e

vankiwi - so happy your scan went well! I didn't know finding out gender was called a harmony test. that's so cute!

krissie glad you are taking the pressure off and living in the moment. enjoy your summer! 

lulu fx for you! does the beef it come only from the core of also the other parts of the pineapple? 

Angela - how's it going? any updates? have you finished your last clomid dose of this round?


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks everyone!

Star it tests for chromosomal disorders but the bonus is finding out the gender too!


----------



## Kaiecee

Starting first pill of my second round of clomid tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## wifeybby

That's lovely news Vankiwi! How accurate is it at determining gender?! I'm sure the Harmony test results will turn out beautifully <3

Thanks everyone for the well wishes everyone! You rock! I dont think I could do all this TTC stress without BNB.

Kaiecee - GL and best wishes for Clomid! What dosage are you on? I hope it does its magic and gives you 1-3 big healthy follies.

Star, I've only done one IUI but it was a fast appointment. We drop off his cup at 7am to the lab, fill out a couple papers; then I go back in for the IUI at 8. He brings in the washed sperm, has DH verify that is his sperm by checking label he initialed on the vial and he gets right to it. They ask me to lay down for 5 minutes after (I snuck in 10 last time as I read 15 was typical) and we're on our way. I could see how it could take longer, but I think they aim to get the washed sperm injected within 90 minutes of it being turned in so hopefully they prioritize properly.

I hope your luck picks up for you with these appointments, Star! I think your follies sound perfect, although I'm sure you'd love to be done with the injections at least it seems to be a great number and pace they're growing at. Im so sorry they couldn't get your blood drawn, what a nightmare. I have baby veins so it's always hard for them to stick me too, I know EXACTLY what you mean about them digging and trying to find it. One time I gave blood and getting stuck was impossible, once they did I say there and cried the whole time I donated lol embarrassing!


----------



## Vankiwi

Wifey it's 100% accurate for gender as its a blood test! Yaaaaaaayyyyy!


----------



## wifeybby

oh, nice! that's wonderful! can't wait to hear the results!! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Cant Swift for an up date.


----------



## Kaiecee

wifeybby said:


> That's lovely news Vankiwi! How accurate is it at determining gender?! I'm sure the Harmony test results will turn out beautifully <3
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes everyone! You rock! I dont think I could do all this TTC stress without BNB.
> 
> Kaiecee - GL and best wishes for Clomid! What dosage are you on? I hope it does its magic and gives you 1-3 big healthy follies.
> 
> Star, I've only done one IUI but it was a fast appointment. We drop off his cup at 7am to the lab, fill out a couple papers; then I go back in for the IUI at 8. He brings in the washed sperm, has DH verify that is his sperm by checking label he initialed on the vial and he gets right to it. They ask me to lay down for 5 minutes after (I snuck in 10 last time as I read 15 was typical) and we're on our way. I could see how it could take longer, but I think they aim to get the washed sperm injected within 90 minutes of it being turned in so hopefully they prioritize properly.
> 
> I hope your luck picks up for you with these appointments, Star! I think your follies sound perfect, although I'm sure you'd love to be done with the injections at least it seems to be a great number and pace they're growing at. Im so sorry they couldn't get your blood drawn, what a nightmare. I have baby veins so it's always hard for them to stick me too, I know EXACTLY what you mean about them digging and trying to find it. One time I gave blood and getting stuck was impossible, once they did I say there and cried the whole time I donated lol embarrassing!

In on 100mg its the only dosage That for me I've had less and up to 250 mg never worked.


----------



## star_e

thanks for the iui info wifey. I hope I am able to do it this cycle. 

my fx for you! I really hope this is your cycle. 

afm they told me that based on bloods they thought on Friday I just needed to come in for more bloodwork and not a scan. my doc is not there this Friday and I'd have to see this other one who I don't really like seeing. I like seeing my female doc. plus he was vey pessimistic about my chances last time I had to see him. he says I'll overstim all the time and so need to do IVF. 

so I was scheduled to just do bloods but I thought 5 days without a scan...I'm not comfortable w that. called them back and insisted on a scan. they said that they would do it but that they didn't think it was needed. I really don't want to waste my time but if i over stimmed I'd blame it on not getting a scan so I guess it's better to just do it. apparently they can tell stuff from just the bloods. maybe I'm reading too much into it but I get the impression that they seem frustrated when I call back to ask questions. but I have to. this is so important and many times I don't think of my concerns until much later after the appointment.


----------



## LuLu15

star_e said:


> vankiwi - so happy your scan went well! I didn't know finding out gender was called a harmony test. that's so cute!
> 
> krissie glad you are taking the pressure off and living in the moment. enjoy your summer!
> 
> lulu fx for you! does the beef it come only from the core of also the other parts of the pineapple?
> 
> Angela - how's it going? any updates? have you finished your last clomid dose of this round?


The core has the most but I like to eat the whole thing for taste. I cut a full fresh pineapple into 10 pieces and eat 2 pieces a day from 1dpo till 5dpo.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star good for you, you have to be your own advocate!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Star I hope the follicles grow nicely for you xx

Lulu what does pineapple do?

AFM had my follicle scan got two dominant follicles on left hand side one was 18mm other 16mm she said they'll grow more and I've got a few more days till O I'll O I think on Sunday xx had loads of EWCM today having a few twinges still negative on opks but I think come tomorrow I'll get my positive xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Great news Angela! Fingers crossed.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh I didn't say star good for you sticking up for yourself at the end of the day your paying them for a service and if you want a scan go and get one hun proud of you for putting your foot down xx

How is everyone else doing guys xx


----------



## LuLu15

AngelaALA said:


> Goodluck Star I hope the follicles grow nicely for you xx
> 
> Lulu what does pineapple do?
> 
> AFM had my follicle scan got two dominant follicles on left hand side one was 18mm other 16mm she said they'll grow more and I've got a few more days till O I'll O I think on Sunday xx had loads of EWCM today having a few twinges still negative on opks but I think come tomorrow I'll get my positive xx

Pineapple core is supposed to help with implantation when eaten on 1-5 dpo, I eat the whole pineapple because the core is pretty tough and doesnt have as much flavor as the rest of the pineapple. It has similar properties to aspirin I guess. I figured it can't hurt and its yummy too! &#128522; 

Those follicles sound great!! Fx you get your pos opk soon!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for that Lulu I'll buy some pineapple then as well as grapefruit juice xx

Oh and FX you get a BFP this month your DPO6 now aren't you when are you going to test xx

I bought a load of one step 6 day Earlies I'm planning on testing at DPO8 this month xx


----------



## Kaiecee

What's the best ic's ??


----------



## star_e

Angela two mature follies is great! fx crossed for you! did you end up getting that supplement? sending you positive energy and the warmest wishes for this cycle! 

and thank you so much for the support. it's so hard for me to put my foot down w them. I mean it's crazy how bruised up my arm is. and I didn't even really say anything to them. And they went back in to the very bruised vein today and could only fill it like 1/4 way bc blood was so slow and they kept digging. I'm so bruised. it hurt a lot. I've been frustrated w ttc but not until they stuck me like 15 times and left me w badly bruised veins have I been sick of it. I've been feeling bad since then. bad bc i feel hurt and also bc I don't understand why these nurses can't figure out how to find my veins. and I don't feel important there. they are always annoyed when I call back or ask questions. they never gave me my medical records I requested. and when I leave my appointments DH always has lots of questions that I can't answer bc they never tell me anything and I'm literally in a hurry to get out to go back to work. going to these appointments is so stressful. so lately I've told DH to call himself bc I don't have the time. apparently he called today and said they were annoyed. I wasn't surprised. it just makes me feel weird going in when they seem so frustrated w any inquiries. I mean they are the ones who bruised me. who even dropped the tube on the ground after having stuck me that many times. forcing me to have to do it again. And weird thing is is that when I went in today I had to see the other doc and he said the follies were less than 10mm. so I told DH I think it sounds bad. but when DH called they said they were between 10-12mm. but that's not what they told me. i don't know what to think. I'm so tired of having to give the blood twice a week. it's just awful.


----------



## krissie328

Oh star I'm sorry you're having such a rough go with this office. :hugs: would you be able to transfer your care somewhere else?


----------



## AngelaALA

Kalecee one step 6 day Earlies seem to be the best IC and really cheap to buy xx 

Star e that sounds awful so bad your Dr's seem incompetent when it comes to bloods would you not transfer to another clinic hun xx I know it's a pain in the bump as you have already transferred once before but it seems awful about how they make you feel about asking questions xx

AFM I'm CD12 and my opks are getting darker I think it will be positive by the end of today and O will be tomorrow we BD yesterday so will BD again possibly today and tomorrow as well xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm just drinking my glass of grapefruit juice my God it's awful I hope it works xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> I'm just drinking my glass of grapefruit juice my God it's awful I hope it works xx

Haha! Yea it leaves a lot to be desired. I usually plug my nose and chug it.


----------



## Vankiwi

I still drink the red grapefruit juice now, I love it! It's nice than the normal grapefruit one.


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Kalecee one step 6 day Earlies seem to be the best IC and really cheap to buy xx
> 
> Star e that sounds awful so bad your Dr's seem incompetent when it comes to bloods would you not transfer to another clinic hun xx I know it's a pain in the bump as you have already transferred once before but it seems awful about how they make you feel about asking questions xx
> 
> AFM I'm CD12 and my opks are getting darker I think it will be positive by the end of today and O will be tomorrow we BD yesterday so will BD again possibly today and tomorrow as well xx

Where do you buy them?


----------



## Kaiecee

How does the grapefruit juice work and when to drink ?


----------



## AngelaALA

Kalecee you can buy pink grapefruit juice not from concentrate from any supermarket it's meant to help with CM around O and you drink it around O time xx

Vankiwi your on your own there it tastes like vomit just done another opk it's nearly positive so I think it will be positive by tonight xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- yes 6dpo...I count it 6-7dpo only because I think I O'd the evening I got my positive opk. But I've already tested &#128514;&#128563;...bfn of course...we are headed out of town soon but I'm taking my ic's with me just in case I want to test again lol. You're getting closer to you pos opk!! Happy bd'ing and hope you get that bfp this month!! 

Star- I am so sorry you are having to go through all that. They should find someone who is sure when they poke you...I know it happens when you miss a vein or it blows but 15 is excessive and they should have just stopped and maybe sent you to a lab place or something. I hope this cycle works out for you and you get the happy ending you deserve! &#128522;


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol that is a little soon Lulu but I hope that second lines starts appearing for you xx

We'll I've just got my positive opk so yep we BD yesterday we will BD today and tomorrow to be on safe side xx


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- lol yes, very soon haha! 
Yay for the pos opk!!!! 
I'm a bit nervous because where we came to "camp" there are a ton of mosquitos!!! And I've been bit a few times...our state is a "low" Zika state but you never know &#128532;&#128533;


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Angela! Fx you catch that eggie!!


----------



## Kaiecee

We dtd do often I'm not too worried about catching the egg,so no more opks for me


----------



## AngelaALA

Not good Lulu but I'm sure you will be okay just lather yourself in repellent xx

Thanks Krissie here's hoping I get my sticky egg this time xx last night I'm not sure if the grapefruit does work or not but I seemed to have quite a bit of CM so I'm definitely going to keep up with it today xx


----------



## star_e

angela - fx for you! sounds like you have a great BD plan. so hopeful this is your cycle. maybe the grapefruit juice will help! it's always nice to add a little something to the process. you never know, maybe this will be the push in the bfp direction. fx!

lulu - good luck! enjoy the camping. and as far as zika, the good news is that from what i have read there has not been a locally transmitted case in the us yet. of course they predict there will be soon, but none thus far. use repellent in any case. and fx for you!

afm - i have noticed things that i don't like about this clinic since the first visit. the thing is, i have read reviews for other clinics and there are things that people mention that i would not be able to sustain - like extra long wait times. the clinic i go to has much room for improvement, for sure. but i can get to it from my workplace fairly easily. unfortunately i dont have that much flexibility during the work hours and these clinics don't have early morning or late evening appointments. so im kind of stuck. a lot of the other clinics are located too far away. if this blood draw thing does not improve though, i dont know what i'll do. i cant go through that another time. i mean sticking me and moving it around for a while once inside is not pleasant, but its miles away from sticking me like 15 times and then dropping the tube on the ground and having to do it again. my next appointment is tuesday. and now all i can really think about is the blood draw. for this one short week they had a hospital worker there and she got my vein right away and i commented to her, oh wow, usually it takes them a few times (its never been as bad as this past awful experience, but usually it does take them at least 2 sticks with some digging once inside). and she said, yea thats b/c im a hospital worker. wish she was still there. she's not though. 

i hope these follies are growing. and only time will tell if what they told me about the follie size is correct or what they told DH when he called them.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Star e I really hope they are growing hun I so hope you get good news xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Finished last dose of clomid hope it's my month will be starting pineapple soon hopefully and Brazil nuts.


----------



## AngelaALA

What does Brazil nuts do?

AFM I believe I am DPO1 today just waiting to see if my Temps keep rising over next three days to confirm it xx I'm planning on starting testing on 27th which will be DPO8 XX


----------



## Kaiecee

Helps with implantation


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right okay xx


----------



## star_e

Fx for you Angela! hope those temps rise and stay high!

fx for you kaicc. hope this is your month!


----------



## AngelaALA

How are you feeling star e how long now till your next scan how's the injections going xx


----------



## Kaiecee

This has to be a side effect from Clomid but dying of heat it must be hot flashes even with air conditioning I'm dying.


----------



## AngelaALA

It is clomid can cause hot flushes


----------



## Kaiecee

It was so bad


----------



## LuLu15

Kaiecee- I get them pretty bad at times from Clomid. They seem to go away after I'm done taking it.


----------



## Kaiecee

My last pills were last night so I got the flashes all day but seems to be ok now


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah the hot flushes will disappear once you stop taking clomid xx

Lulu how you feeling at the mo what DPO are you xx


----------



## mama10893

hey everyone! quick update: not pregnant. did a test the day AF wasdue and again today, both stark white. going to take a break! gonna enjoy my summer, my sister is leaving for england come the end of august, so we are going to camp and eat and drink, gonna be a blast! but st the same time i am trying to get healthier and lose some weight, and will revisit TTC in the fall once im down some pounds! i will keep in touch :) good luck to you all :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Goodluck for the future mamma sorry witch got you here's hoping you still get your BFP this year and you never know you may get it without help when you stop trying xx


----------



## LuLu15

Kaiecee- it seems each cycle I've tried Clomid I get different symptoms...such a weird medication but it does such great things! &#128522; Good luck this month!! 

Angela- I'm a bit nervous...I'm 9dpo and think i got a squinter...I'll post it.


----------



## LuLu15

mama10893 said:


> hey everyone! quick update: not pregnant. did a test the day AF wasdue and again today, both stark white. going to take a break! gonna enjoy my summer, my sister is leaving for england come the end of august, so we are going to camp and eat and drink, gonna be a blast! but st the same time i am trying to get healthier and lose some weight, and will revisit TTC in the fall once im down some pounds! i will keep in touch :) good luck to you all :)


Good luck mama!! Hope everything works out for you!! &#128522;


----------



## LuLu15

Here's this morning test...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Lulu- I feel like I see something. Fx it gets darker for you!


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks krissie!! I feel like I see it on my test but now I'm second guessing what I see...it looks pink but it's so light I'm not sure if it's that indent...I guess time will tell.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, it's hard to to tell with frer as the line is so thin.


----------



## Kaiecee

LuLu15 said:


> Kaiecee- it seems each cycle I've tried Clomid I get different symptoms...such a weird medication but it does such great things! &#128522; Good luck this month!!
> 
> Angela- I'm a bit nervous...I'm 9dpo and think i got a squinter...I'll post it.

That's definitely true


----------



## star_e

lulu good luck! oh I hope that liken gets darker! keep us updated. 

afm my appointment is today. nervous bc they need to be bigger today. also always just stressed about how long the appointment will take. my fx that I get some good news. I'm bruised bad at one of the injection sites and my poor veins will be poked again today. I hope they are competent today. last thing I need is another drama w that. even if they do it perfectly it will still hurt bc of the bruising. wish they could just find another entry point.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Star I hope it works out better for you today.


----------



## LuLu15

Good luck today star!! I really hope they get you on the first try! Let us know if those follies grew!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I definitely see something FX it gets darker hun I've had a bad experience with FRER so refuse to buy them now xx FX Lulu really hope this month is your month xx

Star e FX those follies have grown well and they get blood first time please keep us updated how you get on xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- I know, the new frers make me nervous because you never know if it's an indent!! I'll report when I test in the morning. &#128522; 

Any news yet star?? Hope everything went well!


----------



## star_e

so they got my bloods on first try. that was good. but my follies have not grown. They are still around 10 mm. So she said that we needed to increase the dose today and tomorrow by double. then on Thursday I'm going to go in just for blood so they can check my estradiol levels. she mentioned again that if we were doing IVF it would be faster but because we are doing IUI we have to be very careful and it's just going to be a long stimulation. I've been stimulated now with the injections for 16 days and she made it sound like we haven't reached the point that's bad yet. That we still have a chance for this cycle. I really hope that's true. I'm nervous. 

 I don't think you all will believe this but another crazy thing happened at the clinic. Well when I came in I sat down on the seat where they do the ultra sounds. anyway I didn't look when I sat down I just sat down. But then after the nurse drew my blood she told me as usual that I needed to change from the bottom down so I had to get back up and I noticed there was blood on the tissue. And she was still in the room and I said oh there's blood on the tissue and that's not from me because I'm not on my period and she was like oh sorry I guess somebody forgot to change it before you arrive. And she lifted up the tissue part and there was blood on the seat. so I sat on it! I mean this is totally totally crazy. it's shocking. I have this fear that if I do IVF or even the iui that they are going to put someone else's sample in me. 

and I'm super stressed when I am there bc I have to go back to work and so I almost left today without being seen bc it was taking so long. and at the point when I was about to leave the nurse poked her head in and said we're almost there and I said OK well I have really have to leave. And she said you always really have to leave. she said it in an not understanding way. I don't have the flexibility I used to have and they should be understanding and try to accommodate that. and I'm just shocked that she wasn't super nice given how incompetent it was that they didn't change out the room before I entered. The doctor doesn't know this. But I couldn't really tell her because the nurses in the room when she's there and I didn't want to start something up. But I just think that between this and the fact that they poked me so many times last time that their could be more errors than I even realize. as I mentioned though. I'm pretty much stuck. this place is close enough to go during my lunch break. the other places just wouldn't work. there is one that is close but I've read terrible things about it. 

going to increase dose tonight. geez. 16 days and still small follies. ugggggg


----------



## krissie328

How frustrating your follies haven't grown. I hope the higher dose helps them along!

Oh man that is so so gross that they didn't change it! It's so unfortunate you cannot switch. But I understand the closest fertility clinic to me is 2 hours so I am stuck with my obgyn who I don't think does much beyond 'protocol'.


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry about your follies hopefully they grow before your next apt. 

That's nasty they really should be more professional I would have the same worries as you 
Fx this cycle is your bfp


----------



## Vankiwi

Star your clinic sounds awful!! And I'm sorry your follies haven't grown. Frustrating all round!

Lulu I hope the line is darker tomorrow!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that's awful I really hope the next dose works your clinic sounds awful the nurses sound like they don't know what they're doing or care I don't know how your holding your tongue I would of flipped by now xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone today xx


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I am so sorry you had that experience. That is awful!! I hope your follies get bigger and you can do your IUI!!


----------



## LuLu15

I took another test this morning. I'm 10dpo. I'm nervous still because I had a loss and my tests got lighter starting at 17dpo. Won't be able to get bloods done until probably around Monday next week and then Wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Vankiwi

That's a great line for 10dpo! I know how nerve-wracking it is after a loss.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu stay positive hun this time your bean will stick I can Defford see a line hun can't wait to see tomorrow's xx wen is AF due xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks ladies!! Af due Saturday, FF says Sunday for af but I always start the day before FF prediction.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats lulu! Fx it's your sticky bean. <3


----------



## star_e

it is totally gross and shocking that they didn't change the room out. the only reason why I haven't flipped out and believe me everyone I have told has said they would flip out is bc I'm scared that if I do that they will treat me even worse. or be even more sloppy. maybe this approach is not right - maybe things would get better but I'm always confused as to what to do. im seriously petrified that they will label samples wrong when doing IVF or IUI. DH thinks I'm being too paranoid. but isn't it possible that could happen? I mean they don't change out the room. that's a huge error. I might tell the other nurse when I come in that the room had not been changed out so that both nurses are at least aware that I know of this blatant error. 

not to mention they always seem so annoyed w any questions. this sucks. but I'm unfortunately stuck. 

lulu good luck! so hopeful for you! 

and thank you ladies for the support! 

did my higher dose last night. will do again tomorrow and then blood test on Thursday. no scan. just bloods bc they said the bloods will show the spike first anyway.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX and Goodluck Star e that all goes well and your bloods show a spike xx


----------



## wifeybby

I hate how they're making this TTC Journey harder for you than it already is, Star. That's disgusting they didn't change out the room! That is so unprofessional and unhygienic..! And I'm so sorry the follies were 10mm.. I know the exact feeling of being told "everything is still too small, let's increase your meds now." It's a horrible, sinking feeling.. I hope that tomorrow you'll have the E2 spike and things will be looking better. I so hope you have an awesome chance this cycle, you so deserve it!

Lulu, that is a nice little line for 10dpo, congrats! I think it looks perfect for 10DPO!! FX it's your sticky rainbow baby. <3 Keep it comin' with the line porn! :haha:

AFM, I'm 5DPO, wanting to test already but I know I can't lol holding off until 12DPO, one week from today. Dying to know if this cycle is a bust or our life-changing moment.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck wiffbby for this cycle x


----------



## MiMi_38

This is my second round on Clomid this time my dr. up the dose to 100 mg and this time around I have had some really bad side effects, I really hope that this works this time. I did a follicle check on 6/21 and they were 13 & 14 which Dr says not ready yet so I go back on Fri. 6/24 for another follicle check. Hoping that they are both a good size so we can do the trigger shot and then the 2 IUI's. I'm hoping for the best. I got pregnant last month but it ended in a miscarriage so now this month I am so anxious for it to happen again.
This process is so stressful, some days I want to give up but I want to be a mother so bad that I can't give up. We have been doing fertility treatments since Dec 2015 and it has been an up hill battle since. Thru this process I have learned so much about the male/female body and how it works. 
I have been reading this forum for the pass hour and you ladies are so encouraging. I think having this helps to ease your mind a bit to know others are sharing in this experience with you.

Good Luck to everyone......


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Mimi thanks for sharing your story so sorry you had an MC I know your pain I had one in Aug 2015 been TTC since Nov 2013 started Clomid in Jan to Mar BFNS had two months off now back on it for next three months if no joy IVF on this page we are all at different stages and trying different things but we all have the same goal to get our sticky beans xx Goodluck with your next scan hun keep us posted how you get on xx


----------



## Kaiecee

All of a sudden I feel like throwing up,dizzy but I don't think I ov'ed yet I should Friday/Saturday, must be the clomid but wow this


----------



## star_e

thank you all for the support!

wifey- fx for you!!! so hope this is your cycle!

lulu keep us posted on the lines! good luck fx for you!

Angela how's it going? 

krissie any updates?

Mimi so sorry about your MC. I very much hope this second round of clomid works! maybe increasing the dose is all you need. will this be your first time doing iui?


----------



## krissie328

Welcome mimi. I am sorry to hear about your mc. Fx this is your cycle. 

Star- nothing new here. Just waiting until my doc appt.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star nothing much to report FF have put my lines in saying I'm 3DPO but I reckon I'm 4DPO but we shall see just playing the waiting game now xx


----------



## star_e

my appointment today was beyond terrible. they could not get the bloods. They went in through all the bruised places. and one of the nurses was extremely rude to me. when she couldn't get it at the first bruised point she went into the second one which was even more bruised and I told her oh is there any other entry point because that really hurts. and she said no there is no other entry point. And I said well it really hurts me a lot if you go in through this site it's so bruised. Then she belittled my pain and said oh come on does it really hurt that bad? she was shockingly insensitive and that was the straw that broke the camels back for me. I mean I am completely bruised up all yellow and blue from her repeated failure to get to my veins. and then adding to that that they didn't change the room The other day and I literally sat on someone else's blood! For me it's just shocking that she isn't super nice trying to make up for the fact of all the blatant errors. no instead she was rude! I told her you all need to be understanding that this is difficult for me and then she told me that I was difficult and that I don't know about her or what she has to go through. in my head I was like what is going on here?!? whatever she was referring to is irrelevant to the nurse patient relationship. I was just shocked that she told me that. she then said very aggressively well what do you want me to do. you keep saying it hurts. and I said I want to talk to the doctor. I was sick of staying 
silent and not saying anything. 

But instead of the doctor coming in, the embryologist came in and she was a super nice lady and was completely understanding and sympathetic and she tried to get the bloods going through a different area. She went in through the veins on my hand but she couldn't get them either but I was OK with that because she was so nice and understanding. I really liked her. I felt actually supported. 

then the doctor came in and I was crying because I was just in pain from when the mean nurse was with me and also just because of how rude she had been and I decided to tell the doctor about how the room had not been changed and she seemed really surprised and apologized but I did not tell her how rude that nurse was and I regret it. So I am going to call back tomorrow to let her know because I don't Think it's right for that to go unsaid. I cried all afternoon and for an hour straight when I got home from work. and now tomorrow morning I'm going to have to go to a lab to see if they can get the blood out of me. So I was unable to get any blood work done today. now going to another clinic is going to be really time-consuming. Fortunately I can go early in the morning before work but I'm just going to be really tired. this is so stressful for me. I am in pain, I'm tired, I've been treated rudely. I mean this is really getting to be too much for me. I had no idea that trying to conceive would involve this much pain with the blood draws. all the bruises. I can still hardly lift my arm it's so badly bruised.


----------



## Vankiwi

Wow Star that is SO crappy! Do you go in really hydrated and warm for your blood tests? That always makes such a difference to me.

I'm so sorry you're being treated that way. Good on you for speaking up. That nurse is a piece of work!!


----------



## star_e

The nurse is so mean. She just doesn't care at all. 

I'll try drinking more water. how much do you drink? is it important to be drinking like the day before or the day of? 

i've never had this problem before and it just sucks really bad because I have to do such a long stimulation and they have to do the bloods every time I go in and I go in two times a week and it's for several weeks. i'm really sad right now. totally overwhelmed and just sick of it all.


----------



## Vankiwi

TTC is hard enough without all that extra stress. I can tell you though, that if it works, every second will be worth it!

I just drink enough the hour or two beforehand. Like maybe a litre/quart or so?


----------



## Kaiecee

:hugs:That nurse is a piece of crap and deserves to get fired,who cares what's going on in her life she's their to do a job and to have some type of compassion especially the field she's in. 

Hope you get your blood drawn easier I never had that issue but I would go with what others say and make sure you are well hydrated 

Gl


----------



## LuLu15

Welcome Mimi! 

Angela- good luck on this cycle...do you know when you are testing? 

Star- I am sooo sorry again that you had to go through that!! That is not right they way she I talking to you and I agree you should call and let them know. Have they tried to put with blanket or something warm to help the vein pop a bit? I really hope it's better next time, it sounds like the other people there are very nice! 

Wifey-Thank you!!! I'll post today's test. 

Afm: I decided to call my RE today to get bloods done...there is a lab that opens super early, so I will go in the morning. I'm nervous because last time I got bloods the first result they told me the numbers indicated a chemical...


----------



## LuLu15

Here's this evenings test. 11dpo/maybe 12dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelaALA

That line is getting darker Lulu I'd say it's a definite BFP and I reckon it's a keeper FX for you xx

I'm planning on starting testing on Monday just see how I go xx

Star I agree with everyone else that nurse is disgusting and you have completely done the right thing standing up for yourself the doctor needs to hear about how incompetent they are the rudeness the unable to draw blood then dropping the sample and having to go again the dirty room and you sitting in blood it's disgusting your paying them for a service you are paying towards the running of that practice and they're wages and they need good reviews from customers in order to keep open and keep there jobs it's not like in my country were it's free so you should be given the red carpet treatment. I feel so sorry for you your TTC journey is hard enough without all this going on too I hope the lab draws blood easier hun xx I agree with others drink plenty of water, put something warm on your arm to make the veins pop and used a belt tight around top of arm to get the veins to pop out too xx my heart goes out to you star your journey is being made even more difficult than it needs to be and due to the length of time your in to your treatment you can't exactly leave as it will be back to square one I hope this cycle does work for you xx


----------



## krissie328

Lulu- that's a great line!

Star- I am so sorry the nurses are so awful to you. They shouldn't be making a difficult situation almost unbearable. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I think that a good strong line congrats again.


----------



## star_e

thank you all for the support. hardly slept bc of how awful it was. i can't wait to call and let the doc know about the parts I failed to mention like the nurses rudeness and dropping the tube on the floor midway through the draw. it will feel like I got something off my chest. I hope this morning they get my bloods. will drink Extra water. 

lulu- that line is so getting darker! fx for you!!!!! oh good luck a the draw results today!

for those of you waiting, I'm sending you tons of positive energy!


----------



## Kaiecee

Shouldn't I have had my ch's or do I still have to wait?


----------



## Vankiwi

Kaiecee you don't have a clear rise yet, that's why it hasn't given you them.


----------



## Kaiecee

Vankiwi said:


> Kaiecee you don't have a clear rise yet, that's why it hasn't given you them.

Thanks I checked and I know my temps will rise so it means ov today :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I agree with Vankiwi it's because your Temps were so high at the beginning x


----------



## Kaiecee

Isn't it weird my temps were high in the beginning.


----------



## AngelaALA

Clomid can do that increase your Temps whilst your taking it xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Clomid can do that increase your Temps whilst your taking it xx

Yep, my clomid day temps are always really high then they drop down when I'm done with the pills.


----------



## Kaiecee

1dpo and my ovaries are killing...can't wait till it goes away.


----------



## mama10893

anybody else seeing this?&#128563;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mama10893

i realized the quality has kinda gone down but its kinda obvious in person :/


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I do see somethings,congrats hope it gets darker :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I do see a line hun it's like a shadow but I see it how many DPO are you if it's a Frer wait a few days till you see colour but I can see it hun xx


----------



## mama10893

i dont know how man DPO as i never confirmed o! so no idea aha but its pretty late so im weary about it, will keep you all posted!


----------



## star_e

hope the line gets darker mama! 

lulu how you doing? line getting darker? 

fx for all of you this cycle!

afm blood draw at the lab this last Friday. lab meaning not the clinic. they basically from now on are going to be writing up an order so that I can go somewhere else. So it's going to be way more time-consuming this whole process having to go to a separate lab. But it has to be done because those nurses don't know how to draw my blood. the nurse at the lab got it on the first try but it did involve digging around a bit. I was only stuck once though. she had to move the needle around a lot once inside though. and that hurts. she said some peoples veins are more prone to bend and move around, avoiding the needle. and that's what mine do. I'm hoping tomorrow when I have to go back for another blood draw that she can get it without digging. she was really nice though. and so even if it hurts it makes such a difference. I get anxious everytime I think of the blood draw. here to hoping it goes well! I'll try to keep myself warm and will drink more water than usual in the morning. 

sending you all positive energy for this cycle!


----------



## krissie328

mama10893 said:


> anybody else seeing this?&#128563;

Me me! Fx it gets darker hun!


----------



## mama10893

thanks guys! im sooooo scared...this is my first time EVER seeing a second line at all&#128563;


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 7DPO BFN but it is extremely early to be honest even if I am 8DPO like I think I am xx

Mama I really do hope it gets darker xx wen is AF due x


----------



## mama10893

af was due on the 21 lol no sign of her, i had a tiny bit of brown spotting before af was due now nothing...but the test this morning was stark white negative&#128533; i dont know what to think!!! im gonna go for bloodwork soon to make sure :( ugh! whyyyyyy lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Star I really hope the bloods show progress FX for you keep us updated and I'm glad the lab were able to do it better I know it's more of a burden having to go there for your bloods but rather that than the mishaps and upset you felt at the Dr's with that vile nurse xx

Mama I really hope your bloods go okay are you regular does AF always show on time xx


----------



## mama10893

AF shows on time if its gonna show...but i miss months all the time, although i have never had any spotting and not gotten my period so thats a bit weird


----------



## AngelaALA

Kalecee yey for the CHS 

Oh right mama well FX for you when you planning on going the Dr's xx


----------



## star_e

Angela you are right it is still too early to see the bfp. when will you test next? my fx for you! so hope this is your month. 

good luck mama. hope AF does not show! I'm not too familiar w those frer tests. maybe u just need to wait a few more days for the line to get darker. 

afm the lab nurse drew the blood perfectly today! first try with no digging. it was perfect. so happy about that. 

my Estraildol level has gone up from 58 to 75. they want me to continue on the dose and get another blood test on wed. so far they have not requested that I do another scan. the bloods just need to keep rising. hopefully they will be higher on wed. 

I'm cd 23 right now. it's been a long stimulation. I'll be so disappointed if I don't get to the point where I have a chance. here's to hoping I get my chance.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'll be testing everyday with ICS I know they're not the best so may buy some different ones when I'm 10DPO onwards if I get the feeling that I maybe my Temps this month are really strange though they keep going to 97.90 I know it's not my BBT playing up either as I've been checking it by taking my temp at different times and my temp does change my nappies are still sensitive today as well xx

Star e that's amazing news that your levels are increasing and the lab got your blood first time so made up things are going better glad you finally spoke up xx did you end up calling the doctor and telling them everything have they took any action against the nurse xx FX your levels keep rising hun have they said what level they want them to be at how are the injections going xx


----------



## krissie328

Star- I'm glad your levels are going up! Fx you have a healthy eggie soon. 

Angela- strange about your temp staying the same. But it sounds more like it's fine.

Afm, two days until my appt. I'm really hoping my doctor is helpful.


----------



## Love2RunVA

Hi Ladies!

First time posting -- was just trying to do some research on people who have done Clomid that know they ovulate, and have had success. AF is very regular for me, every 28 days... but we've been TTC #1 for 18 months with no success. We've done all the tests and everything came back perfect (HSG/Blood/SA) so I was proscribed Clomid with Progesterone. I'm incredibly nervous and hopeful that this works because a specialist is not covered under our insurance. Today is day 6 and I will take my second dose this evening! Would love to hear from other women who have been in the same boat... What your experiences have been with Clomid, side effects, things I should look for... :) thanks ladies!

-A


----------



## star_e

Angela good idea about waiting to get the more expensive tests until you are still farther along. have no idea why your temps are staying exactly the same. that's not bad though is it? I mean it's still above the cover line. 

krissie what is being discussed at your appointment?

love 2 run - welcome! i was deemed clomid resistant after I didn't respond to the 150mg dose. I have pcos and do not O on my own. very much hope that clomid does the trick for you! good luck! 

afm We wrote a letter to the doc about the nurse and just recently received confirmation that she received it. she said she will look into it and get back to us shortly. so hopefully this issue will be resolved bc that nurse is so rude. I'm so glad I don't get my bloods done by them anymore. the doc needed to be aware of everything. I'm glad i stepped up and told her. 

injections are going okay. I have pain on the left side and I think it's an effect from the injections. cm is getting more plentiful. hopefully a good sign. not ew yet though. another blood draw tomorrow. so I'll know what the levels are by tomorrow. 

FF has give. me CHs but it's wrong. I think they got a bit higher when I started doing the increased FSH and this weekend I had wine w dinner bc my follies over the weekend were still small. so that raised the temps too. so we'll see what happens over the next few 
days. if still high then it must be do to the Higher FSH injections.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I'm glad you were able to get it all out and let the doctor know. 

I want to to talk about my two losses and possible continuance of clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I really hope it helps and you get some answers keep us posted xx

Star I'm glad you have done that the DR needs to know who they are employing xx keep us posted how your bloods go xx

Love2run welcome I am like you I O on my own and me and DH done all tests can't find anything wrong so put it down to unexplained infertility which is grim I'm LTTTC been TTC since Nov 2013 this is our 4th month on clomid 50mg taken CD1-5 no progesterone just clomid as they said my progesterone levels were fine the only side effects is 1st month I Od really early as soon as AF went near enough so I missed it 2nd month I over stimulated and released three eggs 3rd my CM dried up and I had to rely on preseed but 4th month everything seems to have leveled out I release around two eggs each time some people suffer from dizziness and flushes on Clomid. I also get very emotional I'm not a very emotional person but on clomid I am I cry over nothing it's weird and my skin explodes in spots and I put on weight as on Clomid I'm constantly hungry xx

Clomid has worked for a lot of people and I hope it works for you FX for you xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Love2Run I was the same, ovulate on my own, all tests clear. Clomid worked for me the first month, 100mg 3-7.


----------



## Kaiecee

Love2RunVA said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> First time posting -- was just trying to do some research on people who have done Clomid that know they ovulate, and have had success. AF is very regular for me, every 28 days... but we've been TTC #1 for 18 months with no success. We've done all the tests and everything came back perfect (HSG/Blood/SA) so I was proscribed Clomid with Progesterone. I'm incredibly nervous and hopeful that this works because a specialist is not covered under our insurance. Today is day 6 and I will take my second dose this evening! Would love to hear from other women who have been in the same boat... What your experiences have been with Clomid, side effects, things I should look for... :) thanks ladies!
> 
> -A

Some side effects suck but are worth it, the 1st time I used clomid I got pregnant first month I ov on my own and also have 8 day cycles the worst side effects I have was pain durin ov and hot flashes fx it works quick.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 9DPO BFN and my temp again is 97.90? Very strange I'm going to change the battery in it see if that helps even though I've took my Temps at other times and my Temps have been completely different xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So they changed ov date to Saturday so I think it's going to stick to that now the countdown begins


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies!! I've been MIA. I apologize.

Star- so glad your numbers are going up and that the nurses are able to get your blood easier now! Let us know what they tell you today! Fx

Angela- you're still really early! I hope you get that bfp in the next few days!! 

Krissie- I hope the docs can give you some answers. My docs finally drew more bloods to see if I have other issues going on. Maybe they can look into it more. Fx for you!!

Kaiecee- when are you going to start testing?


Afm: very long story... I got my bloods Done on 12dpo and they were HCG: 46 and progesterone: 53. I was sooo happy because my numbers prior were no where near this...I kept poas of course and went back Monday to get my repeat bloods she called me Monday afternoon and told me my HCG was only 58!!! &#128532; I was so sad, I cried on and off for the rest of the day. She told me if was probably a blighted ovum and that she will talk to the doc and see if they can do other tests to see if I need to start aspirin right after O or other things. I went this morning to get my labs drawn again to make sure the number is going down and for all the other stuff (they took 10 vials!!!) I haven't started to bleed yet and I actually still have a lot of creamy cm (sorry tmi) and also am still getting slight cramping in my lower back. I took another ic yesterday afternoon and the test was darker. I also took an OPK and it's super positive! I don't know what to think...all I can do it sit and wait for results. I'm just hoping I won't need any type of surgery or anything... I'm exhausted and feel like I need a break. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard.


----------



## krissie328

Lulu- big hugs hun. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh Lulu so sorry to hear that I really hope the bean sticks I do I feel for you and know how it feels I've had an MC for a week and half I was stuck in limbo 50 50 whether it would stick or not I felt so helpless and vulnerable we are all here for you wen will you find the results out about your last set of bloods xx


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks ladies!! Just got the call...my HCG is still going up and it's at 81. &#129300;&#128577; she said she still thinks this is a chemical but the numbers just aren't going down yet...which is weird. She said they want me to get blood work done on Monday again and if I start bleeding to give them a call. Also they want me to go in for an US to see what's going on. I'm just crossing my fingers that it's not an ectopic and I hope I won't lose a tube. That scares me the most. The nurse thought it is weird too that the numbers are still going up.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think not before 12 dpo

So one of my favourite hockey players was traded and I cried like a baby wow hormones suck


----------



## star_e

lulu - i am so very sorry to hear this news. is there a chance that the bean sticks and its not a chemical? i am very uninformed about what the difference is btwn a chemical and ectopic. i'll look it up. but why would you have to have surgery? and what tube would be lost? when will you meet with the doctor to find out more? my ftx for you! sending you warm wishes and hoping for the best.

angela - i think something must be up with the thermometer b/c for it to stay the exact same for so long? usually there are at least little variations. how are you feeling?

krissie - good luck at the appointment! i hope you get answers and good guidance on what to do. keep us updated.

afm - uggg, my estraidol levels went down! i had just reported they went up yesterday. they went from 75 to 71, but i didnt get to speak to the doc. the annoying thing that is happening is that b/c i am going to the lab to get the bloods drawn, i dont go to clinic as often as i used to; so i havent seen the doc in a while. doc is not having me do the scans until the estraildol level gets closer to where it needs to be. so the nurse called me today to tell me the results of the blood draw today (which btw the new lab nurse was able to get again first try no digging :) ) and i asked her if this was bad and she said no, we just need to increase the fsh dose for the next two days. im supposed to go in for bloods and a scan on friday. the nurse said it wasn't bad that the estraildol went down but i thought i had read one time that it is bad if it goes down. i have no clue. do any of you know? at any rate, im increasing my dose and hoping for the best. you know if i don't even get a chance again this cycle, i really don't know. i mean the bar is ridiculously low, it keeps getting lower and lower. i mean first its can i even get AF, lately its been can the blood be drawn? im worried, but im trying to stay positive. i'll wait till friday.


----------



## Kaiecee

Lulu
Fx it's note etopic or chemical

I think this symptom is too early at 4 dpo but had to run to bathroom to throw up,must be something I ate.


----------



## star_e

hope you feel better kaiecee. good luck this cycle.


----------



## lorra1986

Cycle 1 of clomid, currently 2ww. I'm dying to test..


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> hope you feel better kaiecee. good luck this cycle.

Thanks, it was so weird it hit me all of a sudden.


----------



## Vankiwi

Lulu sorry you're going through this uncertainty! 

Star I have no idea about the estradiol levels. Hopefully it's no big deal!

Angela good luck testing in the morning! With Zoe I didn't get a line until the evening of 10dpo despite testing that morning.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's good to know Vankiwi I'm only doing ICS at the mo which I know aren't good but I have other tests I just don't want to take them yet as there expensive maybe 12DPO AFM 10DPO and BFN still on IC using FMU xx

Kalecee hope you feel better soon xx

Lorra welcome what CD ARE you are you in your TWW now when do you plan on testing what mg Od Clomid are you and taken on what days xx

Lulu I so hope everything goes okay and it isn't an ectopic or Chemical I hope the scan shows more from my understanding you don't always loose a tube with an ectopic but let's hope and pray it doesn't come to that xx all this uncertainty must be driving you insane and your emotions must be on a knife edge to get your happy dance then for it to be blighted with all this my heart goes out to you it really does xx

Star e unfortunately I don't know anything about estradiol levels this cycle is your first cycle of just FSH and at present it's trial and error trying to find the best level for you that will work but no make you over stim please don't get disheartened it will work it just may take a little longer to get the best levels hun xx


----------



## Vankiwi

That was with ICs too Angela! I never touch blue dye tests, they're awful for false positives.

And you're right, you don't always lose a tube with an ectopic.


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I chemical is when you get a positive preg test but the egg doesn't 'stick'. It's considered a very early miscarriage and if someone wasn't testing they may have never even knew they were pregnant. An ectopic is when the egg implants in your falopian tube and can end up busting the tube if left too long...it usually causes very bad pain and can in turn be dangerous if left untreated. This pregnancy is just all out weird, I'm not sure what's going on.

And thank you all for the support...its been a weird ride and for some reason weird things usually happen to me and my husband. 

Star- are you increasing your fsh this week? 

Angela- how are the tests going?

Kaiecee- any other new symptoms for you? 

Van- how are you feeling? 

Afm: more weird things are happening...I decided to take one of my weeks indicator digi's...last Thursday it said 1-2 weeks...well I had my smu sitting there and decided to just dip the test...well it came back as 2-3 weeks... I won't have more blood tests done until Monday and my US is scheduled for Tuesday at 11:30...so no answers until next week.


----------



## krissie328

Lulu- that's just so hard being stuck in limbo. :hugs: I hope you have a good weekend inspite all this.

To add on a little more about chemical pregnancies they are pregnancies that end before anything can be seen in the uterus or a heartbeat starts. I had a chemical in Feb where af was a week later and another in May where she was a few days late. 

My doctor's appt is a little under 3 hours away. Eh, I'm so nervous.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck Krissie I hope all goes well xx

Lulu I hope that is a good sign and the HCG is going up FX for you xx

AFM 10DPO BFN caved and took a CB BFN I know it's very early days but I already think I'm out xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Good luck Krissie!

Lulu I'm feeling a bit better this week, nausea is dying off thankfully!


----------



## Kaiecee

Not too many symptoms for me felt sick even threw up last night today was just tired so dh let me sleep in while he took care of the kids


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- my appt went really well. Doctor suspects it's low progesterone coupled with bad embryos. He said when my labs were done this last time my progesterone was 0.7 (he said over 10 is ideal). Even with supplementation it was only a 7. So he is doubling my progesterone.

He wants me to do 3 more months of clomid and is optimistic we will get our sticky bean in that time. 

I'm currently on progesterone to bring on af then will start clomid again. 

He also did labs to check for clotting, thyroid and lupus just to rule them out.


----------



## Vankiwi

That sounds like it went really well Krissie! What dose of progesterone will you be on?


----------



## krissie328

He prescribed 400 mg. I had horrible fatigue with ds without supplemental progesterone so I'm sure this is gonna put me in a coma until 12 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Vankiwi

Welcome to my world! I'm on 400mg too and exhausted! I'm hoping when I come off it (about a week to go) it'll help with the exhaustion.

Hopefully that's the end of your chemicals - that was the reason I was given clomid, to increase egg quality.


----------



## krissie328

I am tempted to move on to 100 mg of clomid. So maybe I will do 50 this time and 100 next month if this month is unsuccessful. 

My exhaustion with ds ended right around 12 weeks. For the rest of my pregnancy I felt great. So hopefully you will too once you are done with the progesterone. 

Weird question, do you take it orally or vaginally? I was prescribed prometrium and it can be used either way.


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm on prometrium too, I think it's so weird that it can be used both ways haha! My family doctor prescribed it orally but then my FS and the recurrent miscarriage clinic both say to take it vaginally. It's a bit messy but I take it vaginally. 

100mg worked for me!


----------



## krissie328

He prescribed it orally but I think I will let take it vaginally if I get pregnant. My progesterone was insanely low.


----------



## Vankiwi

Apparently vaginally is more effective. I trust the specialists more than my family doctor on fertility stuff!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Krissie got everything crossed for you xx

AFM 11DPO BFN on IC I do think I'm out if I'm honest and weird thing with temp again back to 97.90 confused.com so weird I've changed the battery and took my temp at different times just to check and my BBT always gives different Temps each time but at 5am when I log it 97.90 everyone almost so strange I'm going to see what my temp is tomorrow if 97.90 again I'll buy a new BBT I'll also tell the DR about this an all wen I see her next xx


----------



## AngelaALA

*everyone almost I meant everytime almost


----------



## krissie328

That is so strange Angela. I'd probably get a new bbt thermometer for next cycle too.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm going to Krissie how are you feeling you started on provera yet xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's me that keeps putting my operation off it passes and I'm on my stomach Meds again just in case I get a gall bladder attack again. 

I find my chart is weird and nothing like last month 

Went to dollar store and forgot yo get some tests do won't be early testing phooey!


----------



## krissie328

Angela- tonight is day 4 of prometrium. I started before the doctor gave me the go ahead since I already had some and more getting impatient. 

Hope you feel better soon Kaiecee.


----------



## AngelaALA

And when does AF normally arrive Krissie xx

I'm thinking of asking Dr to check my progesterone levels as of next month to make sure that that isn't an issue for me xx


----------



## krissie328

I have no normal. She is all over the place. I'm figuring she will probably be here around July 10th.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping hun xx


----------



## star_e

welcome lora - good luck with the tww. hope you get your bfp.

lulu and krissie thanks for sharing info about the ectopic and chemical. there is so much that i did not know before starting this journey. 

lulu, i very much hope that it is not an ectopic and that you do not experience any physical pain. im so sorry you are going through this. and am sending you positive energy and warm wishes. i hope that your next appointment goes well. what will be learned at that appointment? whether or not its an ectopic? and what is a weeks indicator? is there any chance that its neither a chemical or an ectopic and you do have a sticky bean? i hope so! 

krissie - so glad your appointment went well!!! and that you have a great plan for moving forward! so the main problem was the progesterone? glad you can fix it with doubling up! fx for you!!!!

vankiwi- is the exhaustion like a sleepy exhaustion or is it just like an intense tiredness but not sleepiness? i didn't even know clomid increased the quality of the eggs. that's great, wish it had worked on me. i remember that one doc said i was resistant and the other doc said it had worked a little, or that is what he suspected when i overstimmed when i combined clomid with the fsh injections.

angela - so weird about the temp. its strange that the temp varies at different times of the day but that at 5am its always the same. that almost seems like its not a glitch b/c its reading different temps at different points. but then again, maybe its registering more noticeable changes vs. subtle ones. maybe better to just get another. my fx that you still have a chance this cycle. i mean 11 dpo is technically still kind of early right?

krissie does the exhaustion make everything a lot harder to be done? im so tired naturally, but i find it very difficult to go sleep even though im very tired. 

afm - went for another blood draw this morning. the nurse at the new lab is great! she got it again first try, no digging. i walk out so happy. even though i have to wake up early to go before work, i end up having a good morning b/c im so thankful that i am not in pain. and actually getting the bloods done at this lab is making my day time less stressful b/c the doc at the clinic does not have me come in for scans as much and when i do go, like today, its just the scan so the appointment is shorter. makes it less stressful with getting back to work. 

so the news is i have one follie at 12mm. the doc sounded happy and said she thinks we will have a chance to try with iui this cycle b/c this follie has responded. i was surprised when she sounded happy because 12 still seems small but she was very positive. she said for me to keep on the 75 dose of the fsh (they had me increase it the last two nights) and i am to go for a scan and more bloods on tuesday. my estraidol level went up to 126 so i am responding. here's to hoping this follie keeps growing.


is having one follie mature what happens to most people when they O on there own?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes star e anything over 19mm is what I've been told is good by my Dr so it's growing well good luck hun seems like your in with a chance I've got everything FX for you so happy right now for you I could break xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great news star! Fx you can do iui soon! 

Yes, the exhaustion was so hard. If literally come home after work and fall asleep. It was rough. But it does eventually go away and I felt pretty normal until the very end.


----------



## Vankiwi

Great news star!

The exhaustion - the only thing I can liken it to is when I've done long haul flights and been awake for 40 hours, and you get to the point you just can't keep your eyes open. That's what it's like for me! It makes the days very hard! Being almost in second tri I'm hoping it goes away soon - but second tri with DD was when the insomnia kicked in so you never know :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 12DPO took my 6 day early CB BFN with FMU so I'm not going to do anymore now just going to wait for AF another failed month only two months left of clomid I know it's not working for me but got to do it so I can move onto IVF but it is a waste of time I'm going through all this upset hormonal weight gain spotty skin for nothing every single month I hate it and just want to give in now the constant struggle feels too much now it's just getting me down I feel like throwing all my OPKS, HPTS, BBT and clomid in bin lying to DR saying I'm taking it when I'm not just to kill 2 months before she will refer us to IVF but the way I'm feeling I don't even think that will work either I'm just not meant to have kids it's never going to happen for me and I might as well face up to that fact and just stop


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Angela- I'm so sorry you are going through this. I do agree it's unfair your doctor is making you do do many rounds of clomid before moving on to ivf. But don't give up yet.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- big hugs!!! I'm so sorry you are feeling like this! This journey is one of the hardest to go through and you will get your bfp!! If you feel like taking 2 months off you can do that and then go in for IVF. I've heard so many good stories about IVF. We are all here for you through this time. I'm so sorry again. When is af due? I've also heard ppl don't get a bfp till after af is due. I've got everything crossed for you! 

Star- so glad your appointment went well!! And that's great about your follies!! The next plan they have is more blood work Monday and the an US on Tuesday. Not sure what they are expecting, although it sounds like they are excepting a nonviable pregnancy...also the clear blue digital with weeks indicator is a pregnancy test that tells your how many week from conception you are. It ranges from 1-2, 2-3, and then 3+. I think they are more frustrating than anything lol. 

Krissie- so glad the appointment went well and there is a plan set in place! Fx for you! 

Afm: I'm just waiting for Monday and Tuesday. No bleeding, no pain...just bloated and tired with tests that are slowly getting darker. ???


----------



## star_e

Angela I totally understand why you feel so frustrated. this journey is so hard and there are definitely those days when things seem hopeless. and where taking a break, somehow getting out of it is the only thing on the mind. I wish clomid was working for you but it maybe something clomid can't solve. I really really think IVF is going to be your solution. I just have that feeling for you and my fx are crossed that I'm right and that you will learn though the process what the issue is. it sucks tha you can't just move straight to IVF but it's just a little ways and who knows one of the rounds might work! if not just do everything you can to make the IVF round be the best possible chance. I read somewhere that there are fertility type of massages that really help with IVF and that it's good to do them In advance. and if that's not something that's true, I think I read eating avocados is helpful. just look into things to do to make IVF a sucess. I know you will get it. I hope you can get it as a surprise w clomid but if not I think IVF is going to work. I do. fx so tightly for you!


----------



## Vankiwi

I know how hopeless feels Angela. But, if it works, and you get your baby, I can tell you that it will be worth it a thousand times over! And the only way to know is if you keep trying. If you don't, you'll always wonder "what if...."


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for the support I'm just emotional always am around AF time due to the constant BFNS it can get you down plus clomid makes me even more emotional than I normally would be as well xx I'm glad I have you guys to talk to as no one in my life understands as I don't know one person who is going through this or has been through this before its so hard as when I try to talk to them because they ask all they say is you'll be fine it will happen eventually or well you got pregnant before so there's no issue really, yes I got pregnant but it wasn't a viable pregnancy and ended in a MC and it's the only time I've got pregnant in 2 yrs and 8 months of TTC they just don't get it, I guess the support also means more coming from you guys as well as I know you are all going through this too xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well AF is officially here I know FF was wrong and I'd Od the day before it said I had meaning that BD was timed perfectly again but no BFP contacted me DR so they can book me in for follicle tracking also requested to have my progesterone levels checked which they said shouldn't be an issue and will send out the blood request forms so we shall see xx roll on another month of clomid if my progesterone comes back low I'll be furious as that means I wasted four months well five including this month of clomid with no chance of a BFP due to it being low xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Sorry about AF Angela. Glad you have a plan in place. Looking at your charts I'd be surprised if your progesterone was low, so hopefully it's ok!


----------



## Kaiecee

Angela
So sorry about af


----------



## star_e

sorry about AF Angela. I hope the progesterone does not come back low. try out the clomid and if it does not work, are you already scheduled for IVF? not sure how NHS works. do you have to sign up early for it? my fx that it works with clomid! but if not you have a plan in place


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu I hope your tests go well I really do I'm here feeling woeful about AF but your going through worse I really hope there is a heartbeat and everything is fine that the baby is growing well my thoughts are with you right now xx

Star e no I do two more rounds of clomid then the DR will refer me to women's hospital in Liverpool to see a consultant I'm not sure how it fully works but I'll have to go to counselling sessions or something go through further tests and so will DH then get my IVF date and start taking the drugs in the hope loads of follies grow then hopefully some will get fertilised they will be implanted and hopefully atleast one will stick xx


----------



## krissie328

Ladies- I have a question. I've always done 50 mg clomid. I've always had success getting pregnant with that but I only kinda late 10-11 days after my last pill. 

I have enough prescribed to so a 100 mg round and I was wondering if anyone thought that would help bring o up or be a better quality egg? 

I don't want to mess anything up but I also want a good chance this cycle.


----------



## Vankiwi

I did 100mg, it did help with egg quality for me. Clomid is known to help with egg quality. You have to take both pills at one time. It didn't change my o date, still around CD19.


----------



## Kaiecee

I only got pregnant once on 50 mg the rest were on 100mg but anything over that doesn't work either so in my opinion I love the 100mg always seemed to work for me. 

Afm right foot is swollen I think my body is breaking.


----------



## LuLu15

Angela- I'm so sorry about af, she can be very dreadful and cause a lot of sadness when going through this journey! I really hope the next cycle will be your bfp cycle! I've got everything crossed for ya!! 

I've always taken 50mg but that has only been twice. I got pregnant both times but I feel like the eggs produced weren't good because they ended in mc or chemical. I wonder if upping to 100mg would help better. I'm going to have to ask. 

Arm- HCG came back at 174...so it went from 81 to 174 in 6 days. Not what they like to see. The US showed nothing! No gestational sac anywhere so they want me to go back Friday to get another us to make sure it's not ectopic. Still in limbo. I just want something to show in the uterus so I don't have to worry about the ectopic.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: lulu I'm so sorry you are still in limbo. Fx it's not ectopic.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I'm only on 50mg Dr won't put me on anymore than that due to me supposedly responding so well to it xx

Lulu that's awful so sorry to hear that I'm praying it's not an ectopic for you I really hope they find something in your womb I really do xx my heart and thoughts go out to you right now xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry that your dealing with this lulu hope you get answers Friday


----------



## Kaiecee

**TMI**
Went to bathroom when I wiped I had a lot of cm twinged with a very light pink wondering if it's implantation since I'm only 10dpo and got a tiny bit of cramps I hope this isn't a bad sign

What do you all think????


----------



## star_e

lulu I am so so sorry. I have you in my thoughts. I hope it is not an ectopic; I hope you find out what's going on very soon. are you in any pain? do you physically feel alright?

Angela I see so there is a process. I hope clomid works. I really do. fx for you. 

krissie - Did you decide to go to 100?

kaicc - sorry about your arm. hope it feels better. 

afm - the follie is 22mm. it grew a lot. the iui is scheduled for Thursday afternoon! she wants me to do one more fsh injection tonight bc she would like it to get a bit bigger. tomorrow I do the trigger shot. I have to call and find out when bc they told me 11am but that's when the doc thought I'd come in for the iui on Thursday at 11am. but my appointment is actually around 2:30 so I don't know if the nurse was considering that when she told me 11. I'll do some research to find out if it's better to do it a littler earlier than that. I also don't know where to stick myself. I've never done the trigger shot and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do it in same place as the fsh injections. 

I cannot believe I'm going to have a chance this cycle. when the doc told me it was at 22mm and that we'd do the iui on Thursday it didn't really hit me till this evening. so much is happening during the day and I'm always in a huge rush to get back to work. I'm so so thankful right now. I've waited for a chance since January. we have finally made some progress.


----------



## krissie328

Star- that's so fantastic! Fx this is your cycle hun. 

I have not decided yet. I'm leaning towards doing one round of 50 mg with asprin and progesterone. If it doesn't work moving to 100 mg next cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Star
Si excited for you this cycle fx for Thursday


----------



## Vankiwi

Star that's amazing news!! Do you have any male factor issues?


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that's fantastic news so happy for you FX you get your BFP you deserve it hun xx

Kalecee wen is AF due hopefully it is IB FX for you xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Yesterday when it happened I'm about a week away from af now about 6 days.


----------



## star_e

thanks for the support! 

vankiwi no male factor issues. from what we can tell at this point for me it's getting me to O. I'm deciding when to give myself the shot bc the clinic doesn't seem to think it makes much of a difference. they says O occurs 24-36 hours later. so don't know if I should play it on safe side and do it 24 hours before or take it even earlier bc people say on forums they usually do it more like 36 hours before.


----------



## star_e

I decided to give myself the shot. cause for me the difference was not big. it was between 24 and 27.5 to 28 hours. so that's not big enough to really worry. it's when people are deciding between 24 and 36 hours that's more of a question. anyway here's to hoping!


----------



## Vankiwi

Woohoo awesome Star! Make sure you BD after the IUI too to maximise your chances!


----------



## star_e

yes for sure! the plan is to BD tonight and after the iui. I've read that people BD even on iui day (like in the evening). apparently it's uncomfortable but will do to give myself the best possible chance. my fx!


----------



## star_e

do any of you think mucinex would help? I have ewcm right now but not sure if mucinex would help to thin it a bit more?


----------



## Vankiwi

It will help thin it, but you might not need it. Just make sure it only has guifenesin in it if you do use it. Grapefruit juice will give you more ewcm too.


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Star e that's fantastic news so happy for you FX you get your BFP you deserve it hun xx
> 
> Kalecee wen is AF due hopefully it is IB FX for you xx

Next Monday.


----------



## krissie328

I've used grapefruit juice and it's really helped before. I drank it a couple hours before dtd.


----------



## star_e

okay I'll try the juice. now I'm worried. no one told us to abstain from BDing before the iui and I've read online to abstain for like two days. well that's not possible bc we BDed yesterday and day before. my clinic didn't even tell me to abstain tonight and I was thinking we would tonight too. DH has no issues but people say to abstain anyway. I guess I can call the clinic but I've called a few times already today to ask other questions as they arise. people say to set BD after the iui but I didn't know about abstaining before the iui.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e you will be fine don't worry hun FX you get your sticky bean hun I really hope it works so excited for you xx also I drank grapefruit juice and that seemed to work for me too it gave me lots of EWCM I just drank a glass a day, also pineapple especially the core just two rings a day dpo1-5 is supposed to help with implantation xx Goodluck hun xx

Kalecee I hope the witch stays away you took any tests yet xx


----------



## star_e

well today is the day. hope it goes well. I'm super anxious about the procedure and doing it during work and it's just stressful. also my temp went up today but it must be from the hcg injection bc I'm supposed to O 24 to 36 hours after and it hasn't even been 24 and didn't feel any pains at all. hopefully temp rise is from that. otherwise we should have BD last night. not sure if they do a scan at all before the procedure. hopefully they do.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck star 

Afm:
Super sick this morning because of gallbladder even threw up hopefully that part was a sign of pregnancy,at least temp even higher so hope that's a good thing.


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Star.

Cycle buddies Angela! :happydance: keeping eveything crossed for us.

Kaiecee- have you tested yet?


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Fx for you Star.
> 
> Cycle buddies Angela! :happydance: keeping eveything crossed for us.
> 
> Kaiecee- have you tested yet?

No testing this month till I'm at least 1-2 days late,forgot to buy cheapies but since I haven't tested early I've had less stress 

I have 2 frers and don't want to waste them. :flower:


----------



## krissie328

That's a good way to do it Kaiecee. My doctor wanted me to start testing at 7 dpo so I can start progesterone asap.


----------



## Kaiecee

I would definitely test early if dr wanted but since I have no issues I need to save $$$


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what your saying Kalecee POAS can be so expensive especially if you've not got ICS I think I'm not going to test so early next time but for you Krissie testing early is important I so hope this is your month hun xx

Star e Goodluck I have absolutely everything crossed for you how did it go today I'm so so happy for you that you have a chance this month I'm praying you get your rainbow baby baby dust to you FX it's a sticky bean xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Definitely and if I had any issue I would definitely test early no matter how much it cost 

I'm starting to feel like these last couple days are going to take forever


----------



## AngelaALA

It's only 4 days away that will go quick FX for you xx


----------



## star_e

krissie - i think i missed something, why is it helpful for you to test early?

kaicee - good luck this cycle. fx for you.

angela - how you doing?


afm - so the iui went well. it's uncomfortable but it does not take long. i was able to do it during my lunch hour without any problems. was very happy about that. doc says i have an 8 to 10 percent chance. higher chance if more than one follie from what i've read. for some reason the doc wanted there to just be one. maybe clinics prefer one over multiples. who knows. if this does not work, im going to ask them if we can play around with the dose to get more than one follie for next round. 

i also asked the doc about taking progesterone since ive heard so many people say it has helped them. he didn't know if i needed it b/c my doc wasnt the one who did the procedure it was this other doc b/c my doc was not there. but he said it could not hurt, but might not help. i thought if it does not hurt, and it could help, might as well take it. he said i can start taking it tomorrow. when do you all take progesterone? (for those of you who take it or will take it). 

also temp went up today, but im sure it was due to the hcg injection, not b/c i actually O. cause after trigger i should O 24 to 36 hours later and it was already up by this morning. i did a search an other people seem to say the hcg made their temps rise too. apparently i need to wait the two weeks to test b/c due to the progesterone and the hcg shot a test will likely give me a false positive.


----------



## krissie328

Star- it is because he wants me to start taking progesterone as soon as I get a bfp. Since he is sure low progesterone is my primary reason for my chemicals he wants it started as soon as possible. I was kinda surprised he didn't want me to start it right after o. I am inclined to start it then on my own when ff confirms o.


----------



## AngelaALA

Some people use ICS and test out the HCG star e so they see it getting lighter so if after that it starts getting darker again then it's a BFP xx FX for you xx Krissie needs to know early so that if she gets a faint BFP she can start taking progesterone ASAP in the hope that the bean gets sticky xx

I've asked for my progesterone to be checked this time as I'm also wondering if mine is low, I'm okay by the way just going through the motions with the clomid waiting for it to not work for another two months so I can finally move on to IVF xx


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Angela it just kills me they won't let you try something else or move on to ivf. 

I forgot to mention all my blood clotting tests and lupus tests all came back normal. So those are not contributing to my chemicals. 

I cannot believe I'm already on day 2 of clomid. I'm hoping o is timely this month. I'm gonna try to do smep since I'm off work right now and it makes bd so much easier.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck to everyone this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

What does smep mean Krissie FX for you xx

I know it's really frustrating I think my issue is egg quality if I'm honest as I've never had an egg in the twenties on my follicle tracking but here my Dr says anything over 16mm is good but I don't believe it I believe that my progesterone is fine everything is working fine but it's my egg quality that's letting me down xx I guess we will have to wait and see if my theory is right xx


----------



## star_e

Angela what does the doc speculate is going on? my fx for you. wish you could just do the IVF sooner.

I think smep is sperm meets egg plan. which I think is eoD leading to O and everyday when positive opk?

krissie do you have the progesterone already? I need to do the research again but I thought that people usually take it after O? or is it more common to do it once bfp?

Angela I didn't know about the testing w hcg. I can check if it keeps getting darker. hmmmmm. 

hey do you all feel O pains? I haven't felt anything yet. if it's the 36 hours I still have another two hours to go. I hope I feel something because then I start to get nervous like is there a chance it wouldn't happen. I mean it's rare for the hcg to not work. it should work. just want to feel something.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm out wiped and saw the smallest amount of pink
:(


----------



## star_e

so sorry kaicee!

I'm doing some research and apparently taking progesterone before ovulation can delay or prevent ovulation. Since my doctor did not suggest to take it and there has been no determination that I even need it, I don't think I'm going to take it anymore. The only way I would feel comfortable taking it is if I could confirm O through a scan or blood tests. Doc only gave it to me because I asked. But I wish he had mentioned that it's not good to take it before ovulation. He just said it couldn't hurt but clearly it can hurt if you take it too early.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it's nothing but I doubt it,I might take a month off its so stressful.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star definitely don't take it until o is confirmed. It will stop ovulation if you take it beforehand! Glad the IUI went well.

Krissie my FS explained it really well for me and my situation. I always had a short LP, around 11 days.so I always thought progesterone was the issue. Even when I would take progesterone I'd still end up with chemicals.
She explained that bad egg quality = weak corpus luteum = low progesterone, which totally made sense for me.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks van, that makes sense.

Angela- star explained smep perfectly. 

Star- that is correct, you should only take progesterone after o. 

Kaiecee- sorry hun. Did I read that right and you are going to to take a break?


----------



## star_e

thank you all I'm def not going to take it. so glad I learned about this tonight before staring first dose tommorow morning. who knows I might O tomorrow. no pains thus far. 

The thing is I don't even know if I should take it even if ovulation is confirmed because my doc didn't prescribe it to me. The only reason why the male doc gave it to me is because I asked about it and said I wanted to take it. i was def influencing the course of treatment. and I didn't even know it could prevent O. 

so I can either take it after I confirm O (and ask for my doctors approval of me taking it bc she wasn't there today) or I can just not even bother with it at all. is it something that everyone benefits from after O? or is it the type of thing only people who need it should take?


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it's nothing I have nothing now and never spot before af but I feel like maybe one month off might get my mind off things then again doesn't really help by doing that I guess we will see if temp goes down tomorrow fx it's nothing but I doubt it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Star
Happy iui went well fx for you this month.


----------



## krissie328

Star- it's safe to take after o. I'm not sure there's any benefit to taking it if you don't need it. I do know you have to be on it until 12 weeks pregnant so consider that before starting it. 

Definitely ask your doctor on her opinion first.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee sorry spotting got you here's hoping she stays away FX for you xx

Star e Goodluck sounds like you have done absolutely everything you could I hope you get your sticky bean and I'm with Krissie ask your Dr first xx

AFM I believe that my issue is egg quality but they'll never find that out till IVF I feel it's my eggs as I've never had an egg over 18mm my Dr says anything over 16mm is good but I don't think so xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well peed off Dr's not doing follicle tracking clinic this month taking a break from it so told to call back next month on new cycle sending me for my progesterone to be checked at CD21 instead xx


----------



## star_e

angela when you had three were they all 16? I have heard that anything above 16 is considered mature. are there levels of maturity? I don't even know. so with IVF will they find this out only after eggs are retrieved or will they grow them bigger w the stims?

afm is there some way for me to know if I O bc my temps are higher but I'm sure that's bc of the trigger shot bc it had already raised by like 5am so not even 24 hours later. and FF gave me a message saying bc I took an hcg shot that I should manually adjust my O day according to what doc says. but my doc wasn't even there and the male doc didn't tell me. so not sure my temps are reliable bc of shot. I have no idea. 

do any of you get blood tests to confirm O?


----------



## Kaiecee

Chart still high let's hope no more pink,fx


----------



## AngelaALA

FX kaiecee xx

Star e ask Dr if they'll do bloods to check o but I reckon you will be fine you would have definitely Od after your trigger I don't feel any O pain most people don't so don't be worried xx FX you get that sticky bean xx

We'll my Dr says anything over 16mm is good but still I hear people on here with follicles 20mm plus and mine from memory have never been that big but I don't know we shall see xx


----------



## star_e

oh good angela, glad they will check out your progesterone this month. is cd 21 typically 7 days after O for you? or why do you go on cd 21?

i might ask doc about progesterone test just to check. i def did not feel any O pains, but you said you don't either so maybe i am just someone who does not feel O pain. 

im def fretting over all this though. i just want to know if i Oed. if i did, i am now in the tww. ive never been in the tww before.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I have only felt o pains twice. I know I have o'd ateast 5 times so it's not every time for me. With a mature follie and the trigger shot it's likely you have o'd. Try not to worry hun. :hugs: 

Afm, I'm so wishing this cycle away. I'm ready to to get going on dtd and testing. :haha: Thankfully it's summer break which has been flying by and in 3 weeks dh and I have a 4 day get away without ds so that should help me stay sane in the tww. I plan to take 1 test for each day so I can't test multiple times.


----------



## Kaiecee

No spotting today and temp still high hope it's a good thing we will see soon


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I only started feeling o pains after my daughter. I think it's more normal not to feel them! I think it's highly likely you ovulated with the trigger.

Krissie a getaway sounds amazing! DH and I have been out for dinner twice for a total of 6 hours since Zoe was born. That's the extent of our time away. I'm hoping we can get in a few more times this year!


----------



## krissie328

Keeping eveything crossed Kaiecee! 

Van- yea this will be our third overnighter without ds. I'm so grateful my mom offers to take him. We've been on a few dates alone without ds. It's always nice and helps me not be such a control freak!

My period was super light again this cycle. It makes me so nervous that it's not just progesterone. :(


----------



## Vankiwi

I wish we had family nearby to help out!


----------



## star_e

good luck kaiecc!

krissie is the period heavy on one day and light on the others? or all around light? I've noticed w mine it's like that. awesome that you are giving yourself a getaway. I think that's super important. have fun! and enjoy! 

vankiwi how's it going? any updates?


----------



## krissie328

Star- it has been light all days. Even my heaviest day barely requires more than a panty liner.

And it only lasted 3 days.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star, thanks for asking! Nausea has mostly subsided except for first thing in the morning. The last few days I have been SO hungry, she must be having a growth spurt! I'm still having my daily naps. I heard the hb on the doppler again yesterday, yay! Hoping I get some energy soon to get everything done that needs doing around the house.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie FX this cycle if you have low progesterone then that will affect womb lining won't it so taking progesterone after O should thicken it up nicely FX you get that sticky bean xx

Vankiwi glad it is all going well and your baby is healthy and growing well you got a name yet xx

Star e I agree with Krissie and also looking at your temp rise I would definitely say you have Od congrats your in your TWW if you want certainty ask Dr for bloods to be drawn that will confirm O FX you get your BFP and it looks like they've also found the correct dose for you when they increased it xx

Kaiecee FX the witch stays away only two more days till you'll know for sure xx

AFM 1 more clomid pill tonight then back waiting to O gutted I don't get follicle tracking but to be honest it doesn't really matter I guess as I know I O, I also don't think my progesterone is low either as my AF isn't light nor heavy just normal and Temps do go up after O but I'm glad I'm getting them done for peace of mind xx I'm not sure why they take them on CD21 Star e I think it's because by that point most people have Od xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's going to be the longest 2 days ever.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela we aren't 100% settled on a name yet, seems so early to pick one! But we do have a couple of favourites. Some of the ones I like but have discarded are Claudia, Saskia, Heidi, Rosalie.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was right to gave a bad feeling temp still high this am and when I wiped it's RED!

I feel like crap maybe next month if I decide to try :(


----------



## star_e

so sorry kaicee! I hope this next cycle works! 

krissie I don't know what the light period could mean. what does your doc say? very much hope the progesterone is helpful this cycle! fx for you! so glad you have something new to try. this just might be the little push to keep that bean. 

vankiwi- so glad things are going well! sorry about the exhaustion. that must be hard. I find it difficult to get the energy to do all the things I need to do without being pg. is it the progesterone that makes you tired or just being pg in general? so beautiful that you heard the hb again! 

Angela sorry about the follicle tracking. but glad you get to get the progesterone checked just to make sure. my fx for you! hope it works. 

afm - got up to go to bathroom today and forgot to temp. remembered after bathroom and took it. should I record the temp or just discard it? I went to bathroom real quick and then went to lie down again but it was already late so couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I would record it but maybe make a note of what happened. 

Hard to say if the progesterone is making the exhaustion worse or not! Pregnancy is exhausting, for me anyway, although normally the second tri is the easiest.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd1 for me I want to give up,but I shouldn't have expected too much since the 1st cycle of clomid I didn't have a good af not much blood do maybe next month fx.


----------



## star_e

I'm still learning so much about tthis process. kaicee why is having more blood good?


----------



## star_e

okay I'll record it and make a note. thank you. 

maybe you'll get less tired soon. does hunger go up in second tri? does hunger change in first tri at all?


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> I'm still learning so much about tthis process. kaicee why is having more blood good?

Well I was just off birth control and my periods weren't normal only spotting no real blood which isn't good when ttc especially when using clomid when you need a full blown period


----------



## Kaiecee

Not doing clomid this month just because my gallbladder is hurting so bad I'm scheduled to go into surgery August 5th I'll get that over with and start clomid the following month. 
I will still not use protection this month but we will see.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry kaiecee that the witch got you here's hoping your opinion goes smoothly and you get your BFP xx

Star e I would record it too better to have a temp than none at all also yey you got CHS so happy O is confirmed your officially in your first TWW exciting times ahead FX for you when did Dr say to test xx

Vankiwi I hope the tiredness passes soon for you xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hunger does change - either really hungry, food aversions, cravings - hard to know!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry the witch got your Kaiecee . :hugs:

Star- I'm afraid my light periods are a sign my lining isn't getting thick enough to allow for success implantation. Clomid is known to thin lining as well.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird no blood is on my pad and it's mostly pink now with a lot of cm I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## AngelaALA

AF can be weird sometimes have you took a test just rule that out I'd go buy a cheap one take that just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## krissie328

I would second what Angela said. Just rule out pregnancy.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll wait a couple days if nothing I have 2 frer's at home if not I'll try to get get one at dollar store Wednesday. 
Thanks,because if nothing is here by tomorrow that's very unusual the minute I have blood it's usually full on.


----------



## star_e

felt pains on Saturday so I thought maybe I was Oing then. BDed just in case. but who knows could have been unrelated. my bbs are tender. I think probably bc of the trigger shot. it prob takes a while for it to be flushed out. I'm going to wait the full weeks to test bc I don't want to see a false positive. 

how is everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

Star- your chart looks good. I know the trigger may have influenced it but it's sustained so that's great. And it's high!

What did your doctor say about progesterone? 

Things are going slow here. I always hate the wait to o. I'm sure the tww will be better as we are going away for 4 days


----------



## star_e

I ended up not asking her about it because I decided not to take it. She never told me I needed it so I probably don't. Plus all the side effects. only worth it if it's actually needed. 

bc the trigger initially raised my temp I do t actually know what day I Oed. maybe FF is right or maybe it happened Saturday when I felt all the pains. 

glad you will get your getaway during the TWW. that will be helpful to get through all this waiting. This is my first TWW. it's better then the time leading up to O bc for me I never know if I will O. it's nice to know it actually happened. 

is it natural to be tired after O bc of the progesterone that's being released?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, the wait to o is worst because I just never know when it will happen!

I'm usually tired after our. I know when I was pregnant with ds I had horrible exhaustion until at least 10 weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thinking of using pres seed next month I have cm but I heard good things about it, has anyone tried it ?


----------



## star_e

yea I have used it and used it this cycle too. I use it bc it's safe to use when ttc. it's been helpful.


----------



## krissie328

I used preseed the cycle we conceived ds and I am using it this cycle. I like it very much and I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Vankiwi

I used it this cycle with this pregnancy.


----------



## AngelaALA

I've used it too kaiecee it's worth a shot xx

Krissie hopefully you will O soon FX xx

Star e I think FF is right Sat seems far too long off taking the trigger for O to occur you've done absolutely everything right so here's hoping everything goes well and you get your sticky bean xx so when will test day be for you then xx


----------



## star_e

I tried to do everything right. I wasn't able to BD on what FF says is Onday bc that was the day before iui and everything I read online said not to BD day before. so iui is kind of hard to get the timing right. I did BD the two days before and two days after. if this cycle does not work I don't know if I would try anything different because everything says to abstain for 24 hours before the IUI. 

I will go in for a blood test next Thursday. I'm prob not going to test before that bc I don't want to see a false positive. I'm so hoping this worked. in any case I am very thankful to have the chance. 

how you doing Angela?

does anyone else have updates? 

It's nice to not have to wake up extra early for all the blood tests and not have to take that injection every night. a little break from all that.


----------



## krissie328

Enjoy your tww star! It sounds like you need the break. Fx this leads to your sticky bean. 

Afm, I've started opks. They are decently dark so hoping I o cd 14/15.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I think I will buy it and try.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e you will be fine sperm can live up to 5 days your egg after O lasts up to 24 hrs so I think you have covered all basis hun Goodluck on TWW xx

Krissie looks like we will be TWW buddies again my Cervix is high now and getting a second line on opks I reckon I'll O around CD12-13 xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great Angela! My temps are super high right now. I'm wondering if it'd lingering clomid. I'm hoping they drop down so I can can get a baseline before I o.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's strange as my Temps have been creeping up too but I'm hoping it won't affect FF guessing O date correctly as FF due to high Temps last month got it wrong by a day xx


----------



## star_e

good luck both of you! I'm cheering for you! BFPs for everyone!

no news here. Just waiting. but it's a nice nice break from it all so I'm enjoying it. I have been looking every now and the. for symptoms. don't have any yet. we shall see. temps high but I think temps stay high until right before AF, right?


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies! I'm back after dealing with another mc/chemical. I'm going to try 'natural' this cycle and then the doc gave me the option of Clomid, femara or look into IVF. We decided to try femara and see if that gives us better eggs since I keep having chemicals with Clomid. Here's to hoping. I'm still pretty down about this last mc. My HCG was 4 yesterday so I think it's 0 and even though it's CD5 I'm hoping I O at a reasonable time this mo th to give us some kind of chance. 

Good luck to you all this cycle and hope every gets a BfP!!


----------



## star_e

lulu I'm so sorry about the mc. I really hope femara works better for you. good luck this cycle. who knows - maybe the natural cycle will be the one. fx for you.


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks star! I hope the natural cycle works too. &#128522; I'm so excited for you this cycle!!! I have everything crossed for you! Did you decide on when you will start testing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu so sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you Goodluck this month though here's hoping you get a natural BFP FX for you and that it's a healthy sticky bean next time xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e yes your Temps should stay high till AF comes or should start declining just before AF xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Lulu sorry about the chemicals. With my chemicals o has still been at the same time so hopefully yours is the same!

Star I'm excited for you!


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## star_e

thank you all! I'm just waiting it out. starting to get anxious. my blood test is Thursday. I'm playing around w the idea of taking a hpt on Sunday. but if it is bad news, I will be so sad and if it is good news, I won't necessarily know if I'm supposed to believe it. 

I don't really have symptoms. the tenderness in my bbs has gone down a lot. after the trigger it was real intense. now it's just a very mild tenderness. 

no symptoms. wish I had a signal in the right direction.


----------



## Vankiwi

What kind of tests do you have at home?


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you star e you deserve it here's hoping you get your BFP in relation to symptoms you can't really tell anything in the TWW symptoms don't usually start until after the TWW unfortunately I've thought I've had symptoms but then BFNS and AF showed up on time when I did get my BFP I had no symptoms at all I only knew once AF was late xx in relation to the sore boobs HCG shot can do that but don't worry as if you are preggers HCG takes a while to build up in the body and only starts to build up after Implantation that's why they suggest not testing early xx I really hope it has worked hun but if not enjoy the break and feel happy that they have possibly found the right dosage for you and that you can O xx

AFM I'm just waiting to O haven't got a BFP on OPKS yet but thought I may have Od yesterday as got a bit of pain like O pain loads of EWCM and in a little bit of the EWCM there was a tiny streak of red blood confused about that thought it may have been slight O bleed which can happen from the follies bursting but my Temps have not increased so I'm unsure I'll keep an eye on that if anymore then straight to the Dr's I'll go as you can never be too careful when it comes to stuff like that especially when your taking Clomid.

I think from the EWCM and OPKS appear to be getting slightly darker I reckon I'll O around CD15-16 I'll get a BFP OPK about CD14-15, my bloods CD21 fall on a Sunday so I'll have to get them done on CD22 instead but I can't see that making too much of a difference xx I'm feeling like this maybe a big O like when I dropped three eggs due to the same discomfort I'm feeling as I did last time but I won't know if this is the case as I'm not getting follicle tracking this month as Dr isn't doing it xx me and DH also started BD EOD starting from CD8 just to cover all basis and will probably continue well after O is confirmed just to be on the safe side FX for me as only one more round of clomid to go now before we have to move to IVF xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM got my BFP Smiley on digi OPK so I'll officially O tomorrow as usual me and DH have been BD EOD which has been hard as we are on opposite shifts this week but we've done it we BD on Fri morning last and will BD Sunday morning and possibly Monday and Tuesday too just to cover all basis xx


----------



## LuLu15

Yay for bfp opks!!! Fx you catch that egg Angela!!! 

Arm just waitin to O. Will probably start bd'ing eod starting tonight as we are cd 8 right now. I guess we can try SMEP this go. It didn't work in the past but we will see! &#128522;


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi said:


> What kind of tests do you have at home?


i have the FRER. i really want to test, but i dont know if im 10dop or 8dpo. i think if i do test, i'll wait till wed, which is day before bloods test. its nail biting time. i was cool the first week and now that im entering the second week of the TWW, im all anxious. and trying so hard not to think about it.


----------



## star_e

AngelaALA said:


> FX for you star e you deserve it here's hoping you get your BFP in relation to symptoms you can't really tell anything in the TWW symptoms don't usually start until after the TWW unfortunately I've thought I've had symptoms but then BFNS and AF showed up on time when I did get my BFP I had no symptoms at all I only knew once AF was late xx in relation to the sore boobs HCG shot can do that but don't worry as if you are preggers HCG takes a while to build up in the body and only starts to build up after Implantation that's why they suggest not testing early xx I really hope it has worked hun but if not enjoy the break and feel happy that they have possibly found the right dosage for you and that you can O xx
> 
> AFM I'm just waiting to O haven't got a BFP on OPKS yet but thought I may have Od yesterday as got a bit of pain like O pain loads of EWCM and in a little bit of the EWCM there was a tiny streak of red blood confused about that thought it may have been slight O bleed which can happen from the follies bursting but my Temps have not increased so I'm unsure I'll keep an eye on that if anymore then straight to the Dr's I'll go as you can never be too careful when it comes to stuff like that especially when your taking Clomid.
> 
> I think from the EWCM and OPKS appear to be getting slightly darker I reckon I'll O around CD15-16 I'll get a BFP OPK about CD14-15, my bloods CD21 fall on a Sunday so I'll have to get them done on CD22 instead but I can't see that making too much of a difference xx I'm feeling like this maybe a big O like when I dropped three eggs due to the same discomfort I'm feeling as I did last time but I won't know if this is the case as I'm not getting follicle tracking this month as Dr isn't doing it xx me and DH also started BD EOD starting from CD8 just to cover all basis and will probably continue well after O is confirmed just to be on the safe side FX for me as only one more round of clomid to go now before we have to move to IVF xx



angela, my ftx for you! hope this was a three follie, as it increases your chances. sending you the most positive energy to get a bfp on clomid! and you'll get to rest assured soon whether or not you have a progesterone problem. glad you will find that out. not sure what the streak of blood could mean, have you had more?


----------



## star_e

good luck lulu! fx for you!

angela, O tomorrow! yea! fx for you!

afm - anxious. im going to test, i think, maybe on wed. but havent decided yet. its silly b/c i'll find out the next day (thursday) l b/c of the blood draw. trying not to think about it. so hard though!


----------



## LuLu15

Star- I'm getting so excited for you!! By your chart it looks like you are 10dpo. Did you feel O pain 8 days ago? Or why do you think you may be 8 dpo?
I think FRER are very sensitive. I had my last betas drawn for this mc and then I went home and took a test to see if there was still HCG in my urine..my FRER was a positive and not really a squinter...the next day I found out my HCG was at 4!!! So it picked up that small amount even though a 4 is considered 'not pregnant' so I think if you test between now and Wednesday you'll be good!! Fx can't wait for your tests!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lulu FX this cycle hope you get a sticky bean xx

Star e not long to go now till you test FX for you xx

AFM I have Od temp rise today so I'm officially in the TWW I think xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and no star e I haven't had any more blood it was weird tho xx


----------



## star_e

Angela glad you haven't had anymore blood. Good luck w the TWW. The first week was fine for me but this second week is soooo hard! Fx for you!

Lulu I think I may have O two days later than FF predicted bc I had cramps two days later. I have decided not to test wed. I'm going to test Thursday morning before the blood draw. I'm so nervous! I want to know! 

My bbs have gotten more tender the last few days and they don't usually do that before AF. But maybe the trigger shot is still having effects I don't know. If I am not pg I'll know for next time not to read into breast tenderness. I am so hoping this is my lucky cycle. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard. I can't wait till Thursday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Progesterone makes my bbs go sensitive after O too star e it's hard to symptom spot in TWW as the symptoms maybe a sign of AF it's confusing therefore I try to ignore symptoms xx

I really hope you get your BFP I can't believe you have stayed strong and resisted testing I think I would of caved by now xx

AFM I'm 2DPO should get my CHs tomorrow to confirm done EOD BD since CD8 so nothing more we can do now apart from wait xx was going to go running but decided against it as don't want to be unsettling anything if an egg is fertilised just going to chill, I am worrying now though as if this is another failed cycle then we only have one more round of clomid before we move on to IVF xx I'm just hoping it works and we don't have to rely on IVF as I want more than one child I would love three and if we can only have children through IVF well if it works in one of our free goes then that's it no help ever again we'll have to pay for it ourselves and IVF well very expensive thousands and thousands of pounds xx If IVF doesn't work in one of our free goes well that's it again nothing further for us unless we pay to continue trying IVF it's scary times at the mo xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - I completely understand how scary it must be. I've been feeling the same way about IVF. We don't have a free one so if we paid out of pocket for it what if it didn't work on first try? It's terrifying. And then what for the next child what if it happened again. It's just so hard this journey. I'm sending you warm wishes for a bfp with clomid! Ftx for you! 

Afm - I've stayed strong resisting to test bc Waiting till Thursday will likely give me an accurate read. But it's not as if it's saving me any stress. I'm still stressed. I really want to know. This is my first TWW and now I know first hand how worrisome it can be. I've tried not to get my hopes up, but of course they are up. I'm scared/anxious...


----------



## LuLu15

Angela: I really hope and have my fx that this cycle you get that BFP! This journey is so hard and I am so sorry you are going through all this. I've heard so many good stories about IVF if you do have to get there. The odds go up so much more! We are here for you if you need anything! 

Star- still super excited for you and have my fx for you that you get your BFP!

AFM: CD 10, OPKs negative so far, but that is completely normal. I've been keeping busy with school, work, kids, trying to buy a house and life in general. I hope this or next cycle works because the nurse at the RE said he might do 2 maybe 3 rounds of femara since clomid kept giving me bad eggs....Since we are changing treatments I feel like IVF is getting closer and closer and we would have to sit down and have a very long talk about that because the expense is so much. Glad I have you ladies to talk to and go through this journey with.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck lulu FX you get a good egg that's super sticky xx

Star e I feel your stress the TWW especially at the end is stressful but you've not got long to wait FX for you that it has worked xx

AFM no CHs yet from FF it'll put them in tomorrow I reckon hopefully not on the wrong date tho but we shall see xx


----------



## krissie328

Star- keep strong, you are so close! How many dpo is Thursday?

Angela- fx you get those ch soon! I'm pretty sure I am 2 dpo. So we can wait it out together. If my temp stays high tomorrow I will likely start progesterone. I'm just a bit thrown as I never got a positive opk, so my lh surge must have been short. I think I was testing to early in the day and not often enough. I was not expecting o until today or tomorrow.


----------



## star_e

I caved and took an IC test and BFN. Not even a shadow of a line. Blank. We were so sad this morning. Technically it's not over yet. FF says I'm 13dpo but clinic would say I was 12 and based on my cramps on the Saturday after the iui that's when I would suspect I Oed so that could make me at 10dpo. So it might still be too early. Maybe wishful thinking. My temps dropped a bit today. Not by much. If they keep dropping then I'm out. I'm so sad. I hope I have a chance but Im feeling negative now. All the drama w the blood draws, the 30 day stimulation! It was so so so long and hard this one cycle.

If this cycle is a bust, DH and I are going to tell doc we want a higher dose bc we want more than one follie to work with. But then we run the risk of over stimming. There is an option to convert the cycle to IVF which is cheaper than just doing IVF from the get go bc our insurance will pay for the initial scans if it's iui. 

Our insurance covers iui but not IVF. So iui is very affordable for us. We don't even have to pay for any of the injections. But we don't want to do several of them only to end up having to do IVF. It's so confusing and terrifying. The conversion method is less expensive but still very very expensive. Just wish there was a way to know how to get me to grow More than one follie. Like 2 or 3. So the odds are better. It's just a tricky process. Makes us so nervous. My heart feels very heavy right now.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e you still may not be out and the great thing is is that you finally got a TWW which is amazing news the average normal person with no issues takes 6 months to conceive so don't get disheartened the DR will now know you need the next dose up which made you produce one follie so if they use that dose next time you may produce more eggs hun the great thing is is that it is working for you now hun xx 

Lulu I forgot to say that I've heard good things about femera so stay positive I'm sure you will get a good egg xx

Krissie here's hoping your Temps stay up with OPKS I test twice to three times a day just to make sure that I don't miss my surge xx

We'll I got my CHs today I am 4DPO which I knew I was I'll probably start testing around 10DPO or maybe 8 not sure yet as I've got loads of tests I've gone a bit crazy and I'm now collecting them lol I've got about 30 ICS left one morrisons own brand two 4 day early asdas own a Frer a 6 day early CB and a digi CB definitely not buying anymore xx


----------



## krissie328

I got crosshairs today. I think I missed my surge on opks because I was only testing once in the morning. I will be testing at 7 dpo since the doctor told me to.


----------



## star_e

Took an frer and BFN. I'm out. Temps dropping too. Blood test tomorrow but I already know. I'm disappointed but it was a low chance. Got to keep trying. DH and I will and a consult w her once AF arrives as to next steps. We want to try for more follies and if too many just to convert to IVF. But we are t sure if converting gives you less of a chance than just doing IVF from the get go. So lots to discuss. 

Good luck krissie and Angela this cycle! Fx for you! Angela have you continued to eat pineapple core?

Krissie why does doc want you to test at 7 Dpo? have you started taking your progesterone?


----------



## krissie328

Star- he wants me to get blood work as soon as I get a bfp so I can increase progesterone if necessary. 

I forgot about pineapple core. Do you think it's to late to start at 3 dpo?


----------



## Kaiecee

Pineapple core from days 1-5 dpo so if your 3 it's not too late :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I'm so sorry to hear that please keep us updated about what happens at the clinic my FX for you hun xx

I haven't taken pineapple core this time and not really bothered with any vitamins either as well I just think now if it's going to happen it will happen whether I do all that stuff or not but maybe next month I'll change my mind we'll see I did use preseed on the last day we BD as I had Od by then and CM didn't look so fertile so I'm hoping that helped xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Since I. Getting my operation on the 5th of August I'm not trying but not preventing I'm suppose to start af the day of operation so I'll ask them to test me if she doesn't show but she usually does the day before. 

Not temping and I'm definitely sure I'll be ov'ing in the next 24h so whatever happens,happens it's a no stress month and feels sold not to stress.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck with your opinion kaiecee is it something that can be put off 9 months if you end up pregnant xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's for my gallbladder so if I am pregnant they can still do it baby will be extremely small so I don't think Thor is a risk but I doubt it will work this month anyways


----------



## star_e

Krissie I dont think 3dpo is too late. I'd say you are still good to go w it. Fx for you!

Good luck w the operation kaiceee

Angela fx for you! Keep us updated. 

Afm - blook test tomorrow but I know I'm out. will wait for AF and will have an appointment w doc at that time to discuss next steps.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well you never know kaiecee and it's good that they'll still be able to operate FX for you xx

Star e my FX still for you but I know what you mean if you was then you would have a BFP by now xx I was looking at your charts and the difference in your Temps this time has been amazing since you Od and high not erratic at all which I think is a good indication of progesterone so I think you will definitely get your BFP eventually I know it xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so I'm definitely ov'ing and it's really ewcm much more than when I'm on clomid,but I'm pretty tender which seems the norm since I had my last baby fx it's a Good sign if not I'll stil be ok


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you kaiecee xx


----------



## krissie328

Thinking of you today Star. 

Fx Kaiecee. 

Afm, my temp dropped today and ff took away my ch. Do I took an opk and it was really dark (not positive). So now I'm so confused. :cry:


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie just get BDING now and get some digi opks to see a smiley on clomid I can O as late as CD16 some people O up to CD21 so I reckon you will O tomorrow xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So dr wants me to use clomid for another 3 months but added metformin has anyone used this??


----------



## krissie328

I use metformin. I've heard the two together is great for pcos.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think I hVe pcos,I ov regular but I think she's having me use it incase I have any ovarian cysts from using clomid she wants me to use clomid for another 3 months then will switch to femara if clomid isn't working 

But thanks for your info.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry kaiecee I've never tried it Dr's only put me on clomid only xx

Star e I've been thinking about you today hope your okay xx


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. Kaiecee, I've never heard of that. I use it to increase insulin sensitivity which contributes to pcos. 

So, I don't think I'm oing. Pending tomorrow my temp goes back tomorrow I'm thinking it was just an estrogen surge. My cm today is very creamy to sticky. And my opks got light again when I retested. So I'm thinking it's cause I tested with smu. But we did bd just to be sure.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm ov'ing big time lots of ewcm maybe it will happen on its own we will see
Angela
I'm good just pain from my gallbladder everyday can't wait for surgery


----------



## star_e

Got a blood test today - BFN. I knew that considering the fact that I started my period this morning. DH and I met w doc today to talk about next steps. We talked about trying to do IUI and getting more than one follicle and she says it's very difficult because I have PCOS to get two or three that it's probably more likely to either overstimulate. She recommended taking the very conservative route of long and slow to get one. 

but she said she was up to the challenge and she would try for more follicles and we told her we don't want to overstimulate but it's just this long tricky process. so we got to talking more and we decided to take the plunge and do IVF this cycle. It was a big decision and definitely stressful but we're going to do it. I'm so scared that it won't work. And we will be out the money. But we just don't want to do iui for several months and then end up back here anyway. I don't understand why the insurance companies would rather pay all the costs for several months of IUI but not just give a free IVF. I mean it doesn't make sense technically they could end up losing more money in the long run if someone kept doing iui after IUI after IUI. 

Tomorrow I start my injections at the 75 unit dose. 

I'm totally winded from all the stress. From thinking about the money, to thinking about the meds, the procedure, how I'm going to manage doing it with work. It's all going to be so stressful.


----------



## star_e

Thank you all for your support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. It means so much to be to be able to come here and learn about your journeys and know you will understand. I'm feeling so totally depleted right now. And scared.


----------



## star_e

Krissie I hope you O soon. And hope you enjoyed your getaway. I think you mentioned you did something. Fx! Hope adding the progesterone to your cycle does the job. 

Angela - fx that the TWW goes by quickly and that you get your much deserved BFP. 

Kaicee i hope the surgery goes well. So sorry about your pain.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks star, we are leaving next Thursday.

Big :hugs: hun. I really hope the ivf works first try. I've seen so many successes on here so I'm really hopeful for you hun!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I'm glad you have a plan! IVF has a much higher success rate - and you'll likely have some Frontier so if the first transfer doesn't work, a FET cycle is MUCH cheaper. It's the fresh cycles that are expensive. Hang in there!


----------



## AngelaALA

What's an FET cycle Vankiwi 

Krissie does that mean your Temps have gone back up and you did O when you said you did xx could you put your chart up so we can see xx and I hope you really enjoy your break you deserve it maybe unwinding and distressing will help stick that egg xx

Kaiecee FX this cycle your Dr knows you best as they're dealing with your case so I'm sure she's trying you on it for a reason ask them I'm sure they'll explain xx

Star e my heart goes out to you hun it really does but the success rate for IVF is the highest you can get plus I'm following an IVF thread I dont comment on it just stalk it just incase I need to start IVF myself and virtually all of them have fell pregnant. If they're able first cycle get 20 eggs and all fertilise and freeze okay then then it makes other cycles much cheaper as they'll have the egg stock from you already so each time they'll unfreeze 5 eggs xx I really hope it works first time and you get your BFP you may even end up with multiples xx

AFM DPO6 my Temps have gone through the roof very unusual but that could be down to me catching DHs summer cold I'm full of it plus it's really warm over here at the moment we're having a heat wave I'll see how my Temps are over the next few days but I'm going to start testing on Sunday which will be DPO8 xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Star good luck hope it rocks first try. 

Good luck to Ll you ladies this month.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela a FET is a frozen embryo transfer - so they thaw a frozen embryo from a previous cycle and transfer it.

If you click on Krissie's ticker you can see her chart.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, my chart is in my ticker. 

So I'm annoyed. My temp is still low. So I got 3 days of high temps and now two days of low. So I have no idea if/when I ovulated.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for clearing that up Vankiwi and yes can see the chart now

That is confusing Krissie really strange here's hoping your Temps go back up xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - sorry you have a cold in the summer heat wave. I got over heated today. Having a cold can be very draining and add the heatwave. Hope it asses by very quickly. My Fx for you that this is your cycle! I hope those temps stay up! on the IVF thread you follow did it take them many cycles to fall pg?

Krissie - enjoy your upcoming getaway. I really have no idea what the temps mean. Have you been sick? Do yiu think it's possible you will O in a few days or would this be way past your usual O date? 

Vankiwi - the hope is to get many eggs so we can freeze them. I'm hoping that will be possible bc last time when too many grew I remember there being a lot of eggs but already forgot how many I would actually have to go back onto this thread and figure out but it was many. So hopefully it does work. If not FEt will be cheaper. I'm just praying it works. Took my first dose tonight and I'm going to be eating a lot of avocado as I've read it really helps w IVF.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I have no idea what's gonna happen. I don't have a usual o day but it would be late for a clomid cycle. So for now I'm gonna temp and try not to think about it. I've been so stressed the last two days so I need to chill cause I can't do anything to change it.


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie I didn't o til CD19 on Clomid!

Star fingers crossed it work out! My real life friends that have done IVF it's worked first go.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I follow a thread for Liverpool women's hospital as that will be the hospital I get sent to a few fell pregnant first time some are on the second time with an FET and one is just going through there second with FET at the mo I didn't know what FET meant but now I do it makes sense as I'm not commenting on that thread yet just reading it so I get a sense of what to expect and what the process is so I'm not totally clueless when I have to do it xx

AFM I knew that temp spike was due to my cold as I was at my worst yesterday think I'm coming out the other side of it now and my Temps have gone back down xx I'm still going to start testing tomorrow with ICS xx

Vankiwi how is the pregnancy going how are you coping on the heat xx


----------



## krissie328

So third day of low temps and no more crosshairs. So I'm counting this cycle as a bust and just waiting for a new one.


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie that is so frustrating!

Angela I'm good, been really busy, DDs birthday party is today, she turns 3 on Monday. Then we go on vacation on Friday. After we get back from vacation I have my 18 week scan. Fingers crossed for you this month!


----------



## star_e

Krissie that is super frustrating. I'm so sorry. I'm still hoping you'll O soon. I know you've never experienced this high low temp thing but has a cycle not worked w clomid before?

Angela fx for you! You are getting your progesterone tested this cycle right?

Vankiwiw I hope my story is similar to your friends!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I'm still hoping this cycle isn't a bust for you if it is what would be your next step xx

Vankiwi sounds like a busy schedule ahead I hope you enjoy your holiday away plus it helps keep your mind occupied have you got anything big planned for DDs bday xx

Star e here's hoping this cycle goes all to plan keep us posted about what your doing and going through as I'm interested for when I go down that route xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 8DPO BFN which is understandable as extremely early but if I'm honest I've not got my hopes up this month I don't expect to get a BFP at all as I really don't think Clomid is working at all I just want to get next month out the way with my last dose of clomid so we can move on to IVF xx

I'll still test everyday though and report back here with my results xx


----------



## krissie328

Sorry about bfn Angela. You're still so early though.

Afm, af arrived this morning. Since I o'd so early I'm considering taking clomid later. But I'm going to do a bit of research first. I'd like to increase my dose to 75 mg so that's definitely one thing I'm doing different.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry AF got you Krissie here's hoping the increase in clomid helps you must have Od really early meaning you probably didn't stand a chance this cycle xx

I know it's very early 8DPO so I didn't expect to see anything at all and I'm not getting my hopes at all this month to be honest I'm not taking any supplements this month not even folic acid I'm not trying out any wives tales like pineapple core etc I'm just going to just get on with things as normal and if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't xx


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like a nice low stress month Angela. At least only one month left of clomid for you.

Yes, I suspect o was cd 7. But I wasn't using opks until cd 8. But when I started they were super dark.


----------



## star_e

wow krissie, so you did ovulate, but super early. i didn't even know the follies could get mature so quickly. what dose are you on right now? sorry this cycle was a bust. what's the plan for the next cycle? you mentioned adjusting the dose.

vankiwi- hope DDs bday went well. and enjoy your vacation! fx for your next scan! keep us updated.

angela, so sorry about the bfn. but as you mentioned it is very early. my fx for you! i know seeing the bfn is tough and if it does not work this cycle, which i very much hope it does, it will be on to IVF soon where you will learn a lot more and hopefully get it on first try. 

afm - just learning about IVF right now. usually people who do IVF take some drug called menopor and they have to do this weird mixing of the drug that seems hard to me. but apparently i am not going to take that drug. maybe b/c i reacted so sensitively to the gonal drug the cycle i overstimmed. i'll have to ask. glad i don't have to worry about that drug for now at least.

i really hope that i don't overstim and that i have a chance with this cycle. and that i am monitored enough for them to accurately tell when retrieval should begin. cause apparently its possible to stim too long even if it does not lead to overstimulation. it seems so tricky. 

also it seems like even if many eggs are gathered, the number that gets fertilized is a lot smaller than the number of eggs collected and even smaller is the number that make it past the day 5 blast (not entirely sure what that is, but i'll read about it more later). im still in the learning phase. everything is new to me. i just hope that i have enough eggs that make it. ideally we would like to freeze some, but maybe that's wishful thinking. we could get nothing. here's to hoping.

my next appointment is tuesday.


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you star! I don't knew much about ivf. 

I didn't ovulate the cycle before so I'm wondering if I had an egg already maturing and the clomid was enough to ovulate it. 

I will be doing 75 mg instead of 50 mg this cycle. And moving my days to 3-7 instead of 2-6.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e FX you get plenty of eggs and they're all of good quality and take to the sperm and freezing process please keep us updated as I'm very interested in the process due to going down that route too xx

Krissie FX your next cycle is a better one and you get your BFP my first ever cycle on Clomid I Od very early I didn't start OPKS till CD10 and wasn't taking my BBT then but bloods confirmed O so Clomid can make you O early as well as late xx

AFM DPO9 using FMU BFN I don't feel any sadness this cycle though seeing BFNS as I really think IVF is the way forward for me I just have to go through the motions of Clomid before they'll allow me to move on I'll keep testing all the way up to DPO12 then I'll stop after that and wait for AF I'm only going to use ICS which I know aren't the best even the 6 day early ones like mine but refuse to use my more expensive ones if I'm getting BFNS on the ICS xx


----------



## Aphy

Hi all, I am starting Clomid 50mg for the first time on Thursday after being diagnosed with pcos earlier this month. Gynae didn't tell me much about it though so still researching where ever I can


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Aphy.


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Alphy Clomid isn't too bad you may get a few symptoms from it like hot flushes and a dizzy spell but they go away once you finish your last pill Goodluck are you being monitored at all and do you BBT I look forward to hearing your progress xx

AFM done another IC before bed BFN xx


----------



## star_e

Sorry about the bfn Angela. My fx for you. I'm hoping you'll get it in a few days. If not, you have a plan in place and I'm sending you all the warm wishes you get that bfp very soon. 

I'll keep you updated about the IVF process in case it's helpful. 
I'm still learning about it. So far no new news. Just using the gonal f injections to grow the follies. I've heard that stims usually last around ten or so days but who knows if mine will be longer. I'll see. I have a scan tomorrow but I remember when I over stimmed it nothing nothing and then too many. So we shall see. 

Krissie - glad you are switching up the process a bit. that might be all you need my fx for you! Keep us updated. im curious to know why you O so early. Maybe it's bc clomid could do that but maybe it's like what you said and you had one growing and clomid pushed it to O. Much of this ttc stuff is a mystery. Hope this next cycle works! 

Welcome aphy. Hope clomid works for you.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you star e here's hoping it works first time how much is it costing you to do IVF xx


----------



## star_e

i had my appointment today and nothing has grown yet. this happened on the cycle when i overstimmed too. it was nothing, nothing and then boom too many. i asked her if this was normal and she said "yes it will probably be a long stim, not as long as last time". last time my iui stim was 31 days! most people stim for 9 to 11 days with ivf. im already on cd6 (meaning i've taken the stims for 4 days already) and am worried that my cycle is going to be very long. sometimes i think she forgets that when i did overstim i had also taken clomid 150mg on the same cycle and b/c i was not responding she decided to add to the protocol the injections. she deemed me clomid resistant, but when this other doctor there had to scan me when she was out he told me clomid probably did have an effect and that contributed to the overstimming. i think clomid did have an effect so if she is thinking of doing 75 until we get something it could be a very long time of nothing. im just worried.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so sorry this is so much work for you star! I really hope you don't end up with a terribly long stem again! Are you guys hoping to do a fresh transfer this cycle or wait and do a frozen next cycle?


----------



## star_e

krissie we are hoping to do a fresh transfer and ideally we would like to freeze any extra. but who knows how many eggs i'll even get, if any that make it to blastocyst phase.

i have just heard so many stories of long stim vs. short stim and it seems like i've heard that people usually stim for a lot shorter length of time than what im speculating i'll do. im going to ask her on friday how long she thinks my stimming will be. if its longer than 11days, i'm just going to question why. i just want to know what the rationale is.

angela in terms of cost, the clinic charges about 7,000 for the basic ivf (meaning none of the extras that people do, like no icsi, or pgs, or the assisted hatching thing, etc. I'm not doing any of the extras we just wanted the basic). the price does not include meds or freezing.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star are you in the US? That's very similar to what it is in Canada too.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e FX it's a short stim for you as I remember how difficult it was for you with the long stim xx

Just a quick question though if you do only produce say three follies or less with it being possibly a long stim will you revert to IUI and give that another go as it's covered by your insurance or still go to IVF xx

AFM DPO11 still BFN my Temps are slowly dropping everyday too I don't think I'm pregnant at all I'll still do tests each day just because I have so many but I'm not holding out any hope that they'll change as they are stark white I'm only doing ICS and won't take any others at it will be a waist of a good test xx I've got one more month on clomid before I move on to the next phase of my treatment so I'll embrace it give it my best shot but I'm not holding out any hope xx


----------



## star_e

vankiwiw, yes i am in the US. how are you doing? did you say your next scan is somewhat soon?

angela - so sorry for the bfn. still hope you get it w clomid, but it couldn't hurt to just start learning about ivf just in case. 

and im very concerned. you bring up a great point. if its only 3 or 4 follies b/c of a long stim, then i will feel cheated out of a true ivf. they wont let us switch out of it. we paid in full already. this is what i am concerned about. i wont be able to accept getting 3 or 4 b/c why would they choose such a route when i know through experience that i can get up to 20 since that is what happened to me when i overstimmed. so i will be devastated if the time i pay the ivf price i only get 3 or 4. i feel a lot of pressure this cycle b/c of the cost. time is going by so slowly, more slowly than ever. 

my next appointment is friday.

krissie - any updates?


----------



## krissie328

No updates here. I've started clomid so just waiting to finish that and then o. I'm hoping now I o closer to cd 14 so we have a shot. 

Fx Star that you get enough follies to make the worth all the money.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I'm good, we go on vacation on Friday so I'm busy getting ready for that. Next scan is the 9th of August. 

My friend got 18 eggs I think from memory, so even if they did what they did last time, 20 would be amazing! I really hope it's more than 3 or 4, I would feel cheated too!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi hope you have a fantastic trip xx

Krissie FX for you this cycle xx

Star e I really hope you get a big number too and all goes well FX for you for your next scan xx

AFM DPO12 Temps have dropped right down I know I'm out now so just bring on my last cycle of clomid get it out the way so I can start my IVF journey now xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Angela! Sorry about this cycle, one to go before you can try IVF :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

I know thank God I'm not upset if I'm honest as I've already got my head around it that clomid isn't working and we'll be doing IVF so I'm just going through the motions now till I get there xx

DPO12 took another IC BFN stark white so I'm going to stop doing them now as I know for sure there should atleast be a faint line by now just waiting for AF to arrive on Sunday now xx


----------



## star_e

Krissie I'm hoping that you o at a good time and that the increased dose does the trick. You are on 75 this cycle if I remember correctly. Good luck!

Vankiwi enjoy your vacation and fx for that next scan! I'm hoping I get many like your friends. I will feel so so cheated if I don't. I'm all nervous bc of the money. This cycle has put a lot of pressure on me and time feels like it's crawling. 

Angela u r almost at the IVF. So just read up about it and learn. I haven't had a chance to do very much research bc I've been so busy this week and everytime I do d research I start to get worried. I'm actually very anxious and uncomfortable right now bc I'm so scared that the cycle I'm doing IVF is the cycle they are going to stim me too slow. I mean if they can give me 20 when I only wanted 3 for iui then they should not give me 3 on IVF when it's the time I want a very high number. We called them yesterday to tell them we hope to freeze some but I don't think we were explicit enough. I have an appointment on Friday but I have such a hard time asking questions. I just need to force myself. 

I think I'm going to just say how many follicles are we shooting for? And try to remind her that I got 20 at one point. And how long are we stimming for?


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes Star I'd come straight out and ask!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I would also after all your the one that is paying so you should get the cycle that you want Goodluck and FX xx


----------



## star_e

its so annoying that i feel scared speaking up for myself. im always so concerned that they are going to get upset or that they seem annoyed when i ask questions. this is my cycle, i am paying for this, i should not care if they are annoyed with me. 

appointment is tomorrow. i hope something has grown!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck today star e xx


----------



## star_e

so no growth yet either. pretty much the same as last time. i didn't ask her how long we would stim for. how i forgot to ask that i do not know. 

i inquired about uping the dose some to get more eggs and let her know that i wanted to freeze, if we had left over eggs. and she said something that i didn't really understand and didn't ask for clarification about. she said that the number of eggs was predetermined by the cycle and that uping the dose would not give us more eggs. then she went on to say that if we wanted to up the dose more we would have to do that at the beginning of the cycle. did not really understand that, especially given that we are uping the dose from 75 to 100. i was in a rush to leave b/c they were running way behind schedule so i couldnt stick around much to talk. i also asked her how many eggs she thought we'd get and she said ideally we would want 8 to 10. but she said pcos is tricky and that we could get like 20. she also told me that a higher number does not necessarily mean good. she said if i got like 30 eggs, its possible only 2 would be good eggs. she sort of made it sound like if there are too many that is not good b/c they are prob bad quality.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e here's hoping you do get a good number of good quality eggs your doing so well keep going hun FX all the way for you I've got absolutely everything crossed xx

AFM DPO13 so yesterday took my Frer just to be sure and it was stark white BFN so I know I'm a hundred percent out now I really do think it's going to IVF so yesterday I also bought a health package called the body coach - lean in 15 waiting for my plans to come through its a three month programme I've bought it as I know I'm overweight not by much but I am and due to us doing this on NHS I've read that before they will start the procedure the will want me to get my BMI down to 30 which is healthy which means I will be put down the waiting list till that happens. I don't want that so if I loose it now whilst I wait I stand a better chance in not waiting so long to begin IVF, I've also almost cut out all caffeine apart from my morning coffee and will be going alcohol free not that I drink much anyway unless I go out out so giving myself the best chance here xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oooppps I'm actually DPO14 AF due tomorrow xx


----------



## star_e

angela - so sorry about the bfn. still sending you positive energy for your last clomid cycle. if it does not work, well you have your plan and i think it is great that you are putting yourself in the best position for ivf. not only b/c it will increase your chances of sucess but also b/c of that waiting list thing you mentioned. i've read eating a little avocado a day has been shown to improve chances. acupuncture is supposed to be good too, but i haven't done that b/c it says you should start a few months before ivf and im not sure if i will benefit since im already in the cycle. i'll probably do it before retrieval and transfer just to calm me down a bit. 

afm - i am very worried about whether or not this cycle will work. the cost def adds a lot of stress and puts a lot of pressure on the cycle. its so sad that having a medical condition like pcos/infertility is not covered by my insurance in terms of ivf. only iui. its so stupid that they cover a less effective treatment. every day feels so long. i hope i make it to the transfer stage. i hope that this works...


----------



## AngelaALA

I think it's strange as well star e I get that IVF is more expensive but if the positive outcome is higher surely it works out cheaper in the long run as people will need less attempts xx

Please keep the faith I really believe it will work for you hun I really do there is still plenty of time for your follies to grow xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm defo out this month AF hasn't arrived yet but she will after work due to AF not coming yet took another different test complete stark white BFN so I am defo out she will show her head at some point through the night plus I got a bit of AF style cramping today and bloating xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## krissie328

When is your next scan Star? Fx it shows some follies.

Angela- I'm sorry hun. But I'm glad you are that much closer to a more effective treatment. 

Afm, just waiting. I started opks at cd 5 and no positive opk so I'm really happy o should be at a more normal day. I'm definitely having lots of cramps and twinge so something is going on in my left ovary.


----------



## star_e

angela- so sorry; totally agree with krissies, you are once step closer to ivf, where i have everything crossed that you are going to get it on first try. 

krissie- that's great news that you'll prob O at a good time. fx for you! so when should you O in like 5 days or so?

afm - went in for an appointment. still no growth. but estrogen level did go up a little bit. she said there are about 20 follicles that look nice (not sure what nice means though), but they are all <10mm. we are upping the dose to 125iu. as of today, i have been stimulated for 10 days (7 of those days i was on 75iu and 3 of those days were 100iu). my next appointment is wednesday and she says she really thinks we will start to see some in the 10-12mm range by then. its hard to tell when retrieval will be, but i guess if she had to guess, she thinks it would be by the end of next week. im worried though...long time to go without any growth. the stimulation has been long and im just hoping i have chance and if i do, i have good numbers to work with.


----------



## krissie328

Keeping everything crossed star! Sounds like things are starting to pick up. Hopefully Wed you get some growth!

I suspect o will bring in 3-5 days. My opk was considerably darker today so hoping that's a good sign. I'm hoping o doesn't come until cd 12 at the earliest.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you star e but that sounds great that you may get 20 meaning you get to freeze some and a good number to have hopefully good success my FX are well and truly crossed can't wait for your next update xx

Krissie FX O comes around CD12 for you xx

AFM AF came full swing today it's been weird as came a day late supposed to start Sunday but didn't start till Monday but was so so light could of got away with just one towel all day but today OMG it's full swing today and the cramps I've never had AF cramps this bad before they're awful xx


----------



## Kaiecee

No af still I'm really anxious for her to get here so I won't have to get the hospital to test me I already had sitting last month at this time saying af was on here way,I
Just got a lot of cm yesterday.


----------



## star_e

krissie hope O comes in a few days! fx! keep us updated.

angela - so so sorry about the cramps. i hear you on the pain. when AF came around this time i was in such pain, i couldn't talk to anyone. it lasted half a day and i was breathing very heavily b/c it hurt so much. it was crazy. and then i felt super emotional and all exhausted. it was so weird. much stronger than my AF's that were induced by provera. good luck. hope you feel better and they ease up soon.

kaiecee - why do you have to go to the hospital?


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> krissie hope O comes in a few days! fx! keep us updated.
> 
> angela - so so sorry about the cramps. i hear you on the pain. when AF came around this time i was in such pain, i couldn't talk to anyone. it lasted half a day and i was breathing very heavily b/c it hurt so much. it was crazy. and then i felt super emotional and all exhausted. it was so weird. much stronger than m.y AF's that were induced by provera. good luck. hope you feel better and they ease up soon.
> 
> kaiecee - why do you have to go to the hospital?

I have to get gallbladder removed on Friday I've had issues with it for over 2 years and 2 pregnancies just can't deal with the pain anymore


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Kaiecee. When are you expecting af?

I got some watery cm today and my opks are getting much darker so expecting o will probably be soon. Gonna try to get some bding in tonight.


----------



## star_e

Krissie that's great news. o is coming! So happy your OPKs are getting darker. Fx!

Kaicee. Good luck in surgery. so sorry about the pain. Hope the surgery goes well and you are relieved of the pain.


----------



## Kaiecee

Af due Friday but always get it here days before I have a lot of cm which can mean she's on her way.


----------



## krissie328

Star- how did your scan go yesterday?

Afm, cm is turning fertile so feeling optimistic I will o soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no af hope she shows soon,surgery tomorrow morning at 8:30 hope all goes well.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Kaiecee. I'm sure eveything will go great and you will start feeling better. 

I've got some really good ewcm today and we managed to bd this morning so I'm feeling really good about things. Still no positive opk tho so that's kinda bumming me out.


----------



## wifeybby

hi ladies, sorry I've just been a silent stalker for quite some time. :ninja: I've been following all along, haven't missed a thing! Mainly been sticking to my journal. I did my 6th and final round of Clomid, BFN/AF. I'm CD3 and going to my RE for a baseline scan tomorrow morning to start Femara. A bit nervous trying a new drug, but the stats are promising for us PCOS girls. I hope this does the trick for me. I'm just so over TTC and ready to be done with it and move on to pregnancy and parenthood.

Krissie, I hope the +OPK comes soon for you. It's so frustrating waiting to O, esp when on medication. I think the EWCM is a great sign though, I bet you will O soon! FX!

Star, hope IVF does you well and you get a sticky baby. I believe it will happen for your soon!! Sorry to see you're on a long stim again, but I hope it works out all for the better this time round.

Kaiecee, best get well wishes to you after surgery. I hope it all goes smoothly and your recover quickly.

Angela, sorry about the :witch:... I hate it. It's the worst when it's miserable and painful like that. It's hard enough to swallow not being pregnant again, let alone deal with feeling like crap. I've been having a rough AF too, hope she leaves tomorrow.

Just wanted to pop in and tell you guys I've been keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers. Hope we see a sticky BFP on this board so very soon. <3


----------



## krissie328

Welcome wifey- I'm glad you decided to post. I'm sorry clomid has not work for you. Fx femara does the trick and you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## star_e

hey i thought i had updated you all on yesterdays appointment but i guess i didnt.

apparently still no significant growth. there was one at 12mm, but all the others were under 10. my estrogen level is crawling up. its at 81 now. so still very low. nurse said she only sees five that look like they might grow. she said all the others are too small. all of them are on the right ovary, nothing seems to be taking off on the left at all. so i went from one appointment thinking i had 20 (granted thats the total, they were very small at that time too) to thinking i have five. hopefully we get something this cycle. i hope i make it to transfer stage. i was also told that i have brittle pcos and that they did not want to give me a very high dose to start off with b/c they were afriad my estrogen level would get too high too quickly and that that would impact the quality of the eggs. nurse also said that if too many grow at once it does not give the other eggs the space to continue to grow and that impacts the cycle as well. i'm not sure what to think though. when we were trying for iui and they overstimmed me, i had like 20. then when they did long and slow for another iui, i had 1. so it seems like they know how to control it a bit more than they think. they upped my dose to 150 and my next appointment is friday. 


krissie - glad you have that ewcm! i think O is approaching! very exciting. fx!!!!

wifey - great to hear from you :) please keep us updated on femara. i've heard great things about it in relation to pcos. i hope this works for you. fx!

angela - any updates?

vankiwi - how are things going?


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby so great to hear from you glad you kept stalking and thank you for the kind words FX femera does the trick for you I really hope it does xx keep us updated xx

Krissie really hope O comes soon FX for you sounds like you are close to it xx

Star e that is gutting news but on another hand sounds like you are in with a shot and there is growth so hopefully more development FX for you I really wish you all the luck in the world xx

AFM day two of clomid AF is on its way out started a new fitness programme I've signed up to getting healthy and loosing that little bit of weight for IVF I know I've still got this cycle left on clomid but I already know in my heart it won't work xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I'm glad you are at least in with a shot this cycle and have a plan if it doesn't work!

Star fingers crossed for some more growth! Are you going to do ICSI or not?

AFM I'm good, on vacation at the moment. Feeling little flutters now most days which is nice. We head home on Saturday, MIL will be coming with us to stay for 2.5 weeks, then MIL, DD, and I are flying to New Zealand for 3.5 weeks. So lots going on here! By the time I get back from NZ I'll be almost 24 weeks!


----------



## star_e

Angela - so great that you've continued with the health kick. Do whatever it takes to increase your chances. My fx for you. Are you now on the list for IVF?

Vankiwi- have a great time in New Zealand! Happy things are going well for u and u have those little flutters. Hope everything continues on wonderfully for you and your bean! Keep us updated.


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi that sounds like so much fun! Enjoy your trip. 

Star- I'm sorry things aren't as far as you'd like. I cannot imagine how frustrated you must me. 

Angela great job sticking to it. Since you already know ivf will require it that will help with your motivation.


----------



## Aphy

Kaiecee - good luck with surgery!

Vankiwi - enjoy your well deserved trip xx

AngelaALA - just keep positive, you never know when the sticky bean is going to happen. thinking of you and I believe it will happen soon xxx

Krissie - I'm sure O is just around the corner for you, get busy ;)

Sorry if I missed anyone, difficult keeping track of who is who on my phone


----------



## AngelaALA

You'll get use to it Aphy this is a busy thread but still small enough that we can all keep track of it each other this thread has amazing people on it that offer loads of support when you need it most xx

Thanks guys for your kind words I know I've still got this month but my hope for clomid working is gone I know I have to prep for IVF now don't know how long the waiting list is but been told on NHS no smoking drinking and have to be a healthy BMI of 30 to give you the best chance and also healthy eating and exercise and if I tick all them the waiting list could be as small as two months so that's why I'm starting now as would hate it if they told me to go away and diet first and put me at the bottom of the list I'm not massively overweight need to loose a stone to get in the healthy bracket xx

Vankiwi sounds like amazing holidays coming up for you hope you have an amazing time and create wonderful memory's xx

Krissie how are the opks looking now any progress on the O front xx


----------



## Aphy

Thanks AngelaALA!

I have some questions about the CD21 bloods if anyone can give advice. My gynae says to go CD21 but I have read that the test should be done 7 days post O which means if I O on CD14 which I doubt. Do I still go on CD21 no matter on which day I O or do I wait for the smiley face on OPK and go 7 days from then? Or do I wait for my temp to indicate O happened? And what do I do if my temp implies that I again didn't O this month?


----------



## AngelaALA

I would still go on CD21 as soon as O happens progesterone takes over and your levels will start to increase CD21 day bloods just show an increase in progesterone to confirm O that's all xx


----------



## krissie328

Aphy, as long as you o within a few days of cd 14 the 21 day test will show o. 

Afm, opks are still negative. I'm really surprised to be honest. With all my other signs I'm certian I should be oing today or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wifeybby

Hi Aphy! :wave: I think the CD21 blood test will detect O even if it wasn't on CD14. If your temps show you aren't Oing, I would call them ahead of time and see if they still want to do it. They probably will, but they might use that heads up to see if they want to test anything else. But I'm hoping you O and get in this cycle with a great chance! GL with Clomid! I did 6 rounds, O'd 4 out of 6 times. I didn't respond to 50mg but I did beautifully to 100mg. So even if this doesn't do the trick, don't lose hope. So many women conceive on Clomid, so just because we haven't, doesn't mean you won't! <3

Star, going from 20 follies to 5 is understandably disappointing. I do think five is a good number though, if they all do well I would think you stand a great chance. I'm sorry the stim has been long and stubborn -- your follies are like flower buds it sounds like lol they just all of a sudden blossom when you least expect it. I have my FX so tight for you that this works out. You've been through enough, my friend! I can't wait to see you pregnant! :) Keep your head up and I hope next scan shows some growth and healthy eggies. Sending bombs of follie pumping dust your way!!
:dust: :dust:

Krissie, that is annoying for you! I'm really hoping a blazing positive peaks for you soon. Even if it doensn't, keep BD'ing because EWCM don't lie ;) I know how Clomid is like that, it can make O late and it can make you crazy waiting to O. These meds aren't easy, that's for sure. But I think it will come up soon for you and you'll be in the TWW in no time!

Angela, I felt that way on my last round of Clomid too. I triggered with only a 16mm follie, and just knew it wasn't it. I was happy to squeeze that one last O out of the Clomid, but just knew before it started it was not my cycle. And for what it's worth, I was right :p lol FX you end up with a sweet surprise though, you never know! IVF is so successful but I get the stress and financial burden.

AFM, I went for my CD4 baseline scan. I have a teeny-tiny cyst on my L ovary that my RE said will likely be gone in a few days. They did BW to confirm I'm not pregnant and started me on 5mg of Femara tonight. I go back on the 15th for a follie scan. REALLY hoping this med works for me, I would love to get 2+ follies. I had two once on Clomid, but other than that it was always one follie per cycle. Wish me luck, ladies! They also changed my trigger shot from Pregnyl to Ovidrel, so that way we can better time the injection since Ovidrel is easier to self-admin; and its less expensive than Pregnyl. Score! :thumbup:


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Wifey! I'm just trying to stay sane through this whole process which isn't as easy as it sounds! I take my hat off to you ladies who have been at this longer,it's groups like this that really make day by day easier. 

How is the trigger shot thing working for you? I'm sceptical about being able to give myself an injection &#128534;


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's an update 
Gallbladder surgery went well even though I started af right after I woke up which sucks,still in a lot of pain but I have the best husband and kids that are all helping out even in laws came to help can't wait for this to be over with to start ttc again.


----------



## krissie328

To bad af arrived Kaiecee. That is definitely awful timing. But it sounds like you have a lot of great support. Will you be able to try this cycle or are you waiting another one?

Afm, I still have not had a positive opk. It's really starting to get me down. I've been testing three times a day so surly I wouldn't have missed it. I had really intense ovary pain yesterday and it's considerably less today so hoping I haven't got any cysts from the higher dose of clomid.


----------



## star_e

krissie, can you get a scan to see if you have a cyst? i'm surprised too that the opks have not shown anything when you have had ewcm. have you ever had a cyst before? im so hoping you O krissie. fx. 

angela - love the plan to get healthy and do all you can so that the wait is not any longer than it has to be. what have you been doing? have you been running?

aphy - good luck this cycle. i was deemed clomid resistant and have to move to injections. hope clomid is successful for you.

wifey - thanks so much for the warm wishes. i'm so hoping that femara works for you. when clomid did not work for me, i researched femara and heard so many positive stories about it. good luck with it! 

kaicee- so glad the surgery went well! but that does suck that af came right after. hope the pain subsides very soon.

afm - i had an appointment friday, still no growth. stubborn stubborn follies! but my e2 level did go up from 81 to 200 and my lining got thicker - its now at 10. so it looks like we should see some growth soon. im no longer focusing on the number of follies i have b/c every time i go in they tell me a different number depending on who i see. they kept me on the same dose. Im doing 150iu gonal-f. I started to feel cramps today. almost like AF cramps and some lower back pain. i have no idea if its related to this process. here's to hoping there is some growth on monday.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much I will see how I feel around Ov right now I'm still tended and it's still painful


----------



## Aphy

Still no positive OPK my side. The brief change in cm I had yesterday didn't seem to have lasted so still keeping an eye on it for now. 

Kaicee- speedy pain free recovery &#128536;

Good luck with everyone this cycle!


----------



## star_e

Good lucky aphy. Hope O comes soon!


----------



## krissie328

Aphy said:


> Still no positive OPK my side. The brief change in cm I had yesterday didn't seem to have lasted so still keeping an eye on it for now.
> 
> Kaicee- speedy pain free recovery &#128536;
> 
> Good luck with everyone this cycle!

I'm feeling ya today! Still no positive opk and my cm has turned creamy after 4 days of fertile. I'm so beyond annoyed at this cycle. I will probably do opks until Wednesday and then stop. If no temp shift by August 30th then I will probably start progesterone to bring on af. :nope:


----------



## star_e

Krissie that's so frustrating! I'm so sorry. can you ask your doc about it?


----------



## krissie328

Oh I could try but they are pretty useless. I wouldn't be able to get an appt for a month or more and his nurse is useless when I've called.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## star_e

Sorry krissie. Wish they were more helpful. I'm holding out hope that you do O. fx.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hun. I didn't ovulate until cd 18 in January so there is definitely time. My fertile cm was more abundant tonight so that's a good sign at least.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wifebby I have absolutely everything crossed for you that it all works on femera xx

Kaiecee I hope you have a speedy recovery and glad the surgery went well

Aphy and Krissie I still have my FX that you both O this month one month I didn't O till CD21 so there is still time xx 

Star e I really hope all that is a good sign and your next scan shows amazing growth xx

AFM started my health kick today my God did my first beginners hiit can't believe how unfit I am xx


----------



## Aphy

Finally got my +OPK last night but waiting to see if FF confirms O. Definitely feeling the joyous crampy bloated side effect of the Clomid...not pleasant! 

I hope your O come soon Krissie!

AngelaALA,you have more motivation than I do! I will go through a phase where I will start some or other exercise plan and then get too lazy to do anything. Eg: started a 30 day squat challenge on Thursday,did it for 2 days but haven't touched it since the weekend started &#128534; I am terrible with that!


----------



## krissie328

That's great news Aphy!! Fx for you now in the tww. 

I started back at work today so hoping that keeps me distracted and less obsessed with my cycle and ttc.


----------



## wifeybby

Aphy, I've never given myself the trigger shot before. The nurses have always done it for me, but this cycle they changed it from Pregnyl (a powder you have to reconsitute and give IM) to Ovidrelle (a pen type of injector with a fine needle, like you'd see with insulin given SC). I'm a nurse myself, so I have no issues doing the injection :haha: DH thinks I'm a weirdo but I'd rather do it myself who has done a million injections on people than he as a first timer! I'm looking forward to this new trigger though because now I can time it better by getting it at home. I hear a lot of ladies triggering at 11pm, 12am or even 2am! All depends on what the doctor says. What I do hate is that it is hcg so you can get positive pregnancy tests up until your period, which leads to a lot of wasted hope! I'm learning to not test and just wait out AF. Will this be your first trigger shot? Glad to hear you got a +OPK! :happydance:

Kaiecee, glad surgery went well hun! Hope you have a speedy recovery and aren't too sore for too long. If you end up taking a break this month, don't fret, I think it would be good to give your body time to heal. If you feel up to it though, go for it! ;)

Krissie, hope that blazing positive pops up soon for you. Waiting to O is worse than TWW for me! I O'd CD18 last round of clomid, you deffo still have time. kmfx!

Star, hope today's FS shows some growth! Hoping for the best for you and would love to see you in this cycle with a strong chance :) :hugs:

Angela, are you using OPKs this cycle? Or are you monitored with FS? I see you're CD8, hope AF is gone and you're feeling better. I hate when she's extra horrendous like that!

AFM, 2 nights (counting tonight) left on Femara. I dropped one pill down the sink (so mad!) and I called the RE to ask them to call me in a replacement pill, didn't think that was a big deal. The nurse told me, "no, don't worry about it, one pill won't make any difference" :shock: At first I was like, oh ok thanks bye.. Then thought about it, and that's so crappy. I deserve to be able to take all ten pills that were rx'd to me; that's knowingly a med error on their end now as I see it -- I'm going to go back to the pharmacy and see if they can help me by dispensing and recording it as one dropped or call the RE for approval. I don't want to take a half dose on the last day, it's just not fair. Don't they realize as expensive as seeing this specialist is, that someone would want to take all 10 pills prescribed?! That's the last time I refill my daily pill organizer on the kitchen countertop!! :haha: :dohh: and by the way, my whole order of femara was only 71 cents -- so much cheaper than Clomid was for me!


----------



## Aphy

I'm not using a trigger shot with my Clomid. Doc didn't even mention it to me. On Clomid,has anyone experienced anxiety? I never have anxiety but suddenly today along with the bloatedness etc I am experiencing bad anxiety. Feel permanently on the verge of an anxiety attack. I don't like it one it! 

Welcome back at work Krissie! Hope it distracts you xxx

So frustrating wifeyy! Good luck with femara!


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. I already have anxiety but I will admit this cycle on the higher dose of Clomid my anxiety has been a lot worse. I have no idea if it is a side effect or not. 

If we have to do another round of clomid I am going to stick with the lower dose. I hardly had any side effects and this cycle has been horrible.


----------



## star_e

krissie - that is definitely a great sign! you still have time and that's great. fx for you! i hope you have a big juicy follie just waiting to O. keep us updated. and im so sorry you are having more side effects that usual. that really sucks. if you don't think its worth it to be on the higher dose, then yea stick with the other dose where you didn't have to deal with the effects of clomid. 

angela - i am so unfit. i had to climb 6 flights of stairs today b/c the elevator stopped working and i was winded. good luck on the workouts!!! getting fit has so many positive benefits. love how motivated you are. its great!

aphy - hope your temps confirm O and that you get your bfp very soon. good luck! 

wifey - i totally agree. if it were me, i would really want to take the full dose that was prescribed. ttc is so time consuming and taxing in so many ways. the last thing needed is to worry, even if they are right and its not a big deal, about not taking the pill. i very much hope they will help you out! So glad femara is very cost effective for you! that's wonderful news. good luck! my fx for you! so hoping this your bfp month.

afm - finally seeing some growth. i have about 8 follies ranging from 12-14mm. so still underdeveloped, but a big improvement. my e2 is at about 1000. lining still 10. i started taking ganrilex (to prevent ovulation) and am being kept on the same fsh dose (150 iu) until my next appointment (wednesday). i tried to get some estimate as to when ER wil be and they said probably monday. i'm going to be taking ganrilex for the next five days. that injection really stings.


----------



## AngelaALA

Wiffbby I hope you get that extra pill if you don't though I'm sure it won't have any detrimental effect otherwise they would make you have it xx FX for you xx

Aphy yey on the TWW FX for you hopefully your anxiety will pass all this fertility stuff does add pressure and stress xx

Krissie I hope your not out this month and O comes soon for you xx

Star e that's amazing news 8 is still a good number you could if all survive still freeze four hun I've got absolutely everything crossed for you xx

AFM I'm not going to be monitored this month yet again saying she's on holiday for two weeks I'm a little annoyed as she said she will do it next month to call back at start of period told her I need to book an appointment to see the DR as this is my final month I'm then meant to be getting transfered to women's for IVF and I have questions and concerns because I don't know how it all works her PA said she would get her to call me today but she hasn't so will have to chase her up tomorrow xx I know they are very busy but atleast if your talking to me pull up my notes and see what my story is it feels like these last three months she can't be arsed with me as she knows it's a hopeless case xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela :hugs: it is ridiculous they are doing that to you!! At least it should be your last month and then onto something different. 

Star- I am so happy to hear that hun!! 

Wifey- were you able to get your last pill? 

Afm, I am so over this cycle. I feel like crap and my ovaries are hurting. The doctor doesn't have any openings for three weeks and by that point it won't matter. I am going to call back when af arrives and ask to be transferred to femara. He discussed it before so maybe I would have better luck with that.


----------



## star_e

Angela - that's so frustrating. I wish someone else in the office would do the scans and that you were able to speak to her. im so glad you are moving onto another option and another place. Keep doing the positive things you are doing to set yourself up nice for that procedure. I'm super hopeful and sending you so much positive energy for a much much deserved bfp. 

Krissie - ugggg so sorry this cycle was so annoying for you! I have read that people do not conisistently respond to clomid. Not sure what happened here. Wish the docs schedule wasn't so hooked up. I think trying femara sounds like a great plan. Hopefully your doc will have some good advice when you see him next. Fx and so sorry about this cycle.


----------



## wifeybby

Angela, I'm so sorry they make you feel that way. In reality, it's not the case -- you are their priority, their job, the reason they make so much money. Without their patients, they're nothing. They just don't see it like that, and that's why they get on their pedastool and treat people like that. You deserve to be listened to, advocates for, monitored, all of that. You're not a hopeless case that she's too busy to be bothered with. You're a strong, lovely woman who is trying with all her heart to make a baby and create a family. You deserve the best, most supportive care. I hope the Women's Center treats you better, and if not, have I got a speech for them! ;) I'm really hoping you end up with a sweet surprise BFP this cycle and can avoid moving on. Miracles happen when we least expect it. <3 hang in there, girl!

Krissie, if you don't O, try not to be too upset. Easier said than done, I know, but I've been there. Didn't respond to 50, responded to 100. Didn't respond to round 2 of 100, responded to 150. Responded to 150 two more times. The high dose is miserable for me side effects wise, I was ready to jump out a window some days (not literally) and I'm much happier on Femara now. Granted, I haven't seen a follie scan yet to see if it's working but I honestly believe it is. I've read so much success and positive things on Femara after Clomid. Esp with our lovely PCOS, it is supposed to be better for us than Clomid. Hang in there, don't give up on O yet but just know we're all here for whatever happens! :hugs:

Star! So happy to see you have 8 follies now :D that's a great number! And ER Monday?! Awesome!! Will be here before you know it. I'm so excited for you and hope it goes perfectly. So sorry the Ganrilex stings, that sounds awful. It will be worth it when you're pregnant here so very soon :baby:

Aphy, how is TWW treating you thus far?!

Hope you're resting and healing quickly, Kaiecee.

AFM, I did not get my replacement pill. I called the pharmacy and they couldn't give it to me without a doctors order, all that crap. I told them I talked to the nurse who feels like it's not important and it won't matter but I disagree as I'm seeing a specialist and if I'm only given 10 pills/5 days of meds I want to take it all. I know it's my fault I dropped one, but that shouldn't mean they can't fax over a stupid order for me. I was pretty ticked about it, but I got over it. Nothing I can do now, but I am going to tell the dr about it and let him know it was upsetting and I feel like this is a known medication error on their end and negligent. Don't mess with me, I'm a nurse too! :bodyb: also found out that I return to work Tuesday instead of the next week :shock: I'm happy to go back to work but it's thrown me in a tizzy trying to get everything done before school starts. I had so much planned before work started, and now that it's a week ahead, I'm flustered. It will work out somehow, it has to!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks wifey, that makes me feel better. I'm confident clomid is not the route I want to pursue anymore.

Are you a school nurse? I'm a school psychologist and headed back to work this past Monday.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks for checking in Wifeyy! How come you have to return to work a week early? I'm so glad you managed to get your missing pill - even though it took a fight to get it! One less stressor for you this cycle. When do you know if this worked?

For some reason I don't feel like I am in the TWW. Not cause its going fast but my head doesn't seem in it for some weird reason. I'm still experiencing the shortness of breath side effect but at least it is improving compared to the past 2 days. Was hoping FF would adjust my O day after this mornings temp but so far nothing so I am a little anxious that my chances might not be that good if I O'd earlier than my OPK says I did. Not quite sure whether I should use my +opk day to determine how many DPO I am or whether I should go with FF. Either way, I think I will only test around the 17th which should roughly be around 10DPO. I am a little worried that my temps aren't reliable as I get up 1-2 times every night to go to the toilet (often around 03:00am etc) which means I never have the full 4 hours restful sleep that is actually required. Like this morning for example, I woke up at 05:50 (took my temp anyway even though I always take it only at 06:40am) and it was at 35.8 or something very low but then I climbed back in bed and just dozed til my normal 06:40am time and took it again and it was then 36.8. 

I go for my CD21 on Saturday which will probably give me a final answer on whether Clomid worked or not. I just hope my gynae actually calls me with the results this time! Last time I saw him he gave me the script to go have the bloods done and then just said to make an appointment to see him when my period starts again the next cycle.

How are all the other ladies holding out this month?


----------



## wifeybby

Aphy, I had my dates wrong. I thought the first day of school was Aug 22nd, but my supervisor called and was telling me that another nurse will be with me the first two days of school, next tuesday and wednesday. :shock: I was like, oh okay! Tried to play it off like I didn't have my dates mixed up lol I'm sure TWW will hit you more once testing time comes about! Oh, and I did not get my last pill. :( I'll know if Femara is working for me on Monday! wish me luck!

Krissie, I am a school nurse :) I absolutely love it. Last year I was in a high school doing special needs only; this year I'm in an elementary school general ed clinic that does have some special needs students but it's mostly general ed needs. I bet being a school psychologist is awesome! I love our schedule lol I'm ready to go back but it just took me by surprise because I had one date in mind, a "to-do list" to accomplish by then, and it flipped on me.


----------



## Aphy

wifeybby said:


> Aphy, I had my dates wrong. I thought the first day of school was Aug 22nd, but my supervisor called and was telling me that another nurse will be with me the first two days of school, next tuesday and wednesday. :shock: I was like, oh okay! Tried to play it off like I didn't have my dates mixed up lol I'm sure TWW will hit you more once testing time comes about! Oh, and I did not get my last pill. :( I'll know if Femara is working for me on Monday! wish me luck!
> 
> Krissie, I am a school nurse :) I absolutely love it. Last year I was in a high school doing special needs only; this year I'm in an elementary school general ed clinic that does have some special needs students but it's mostly general ed needs. I bet being a school psychologist is awesome! I love our schedule lol I'm ready to go back but it just took me by surprise because I had one date in mind, a "to-do list" to accomplish by then, and it flipped on me.

Oooh my bad! I read like my ass about the missed pill, Sorry &#128532; Good thing your boss called,can you imagine if he hadn't?


----------



## krissie328

wifeybby said:


> Krissie, I am a school nurse :) I absolutely love it. Last year I was in a high school doing special needs only; this year I'm in an elementary school general ed clinic that does have some special needs students but it's mostly general ed needs. I bet being a school psychologist is awesome! I love our schedule lol I'm ready to go back but it just took me by surprise because I had one date in mind, a "to-do list" to accomplish by then, and it flipped on me.

That is awesome!! We have one nurse for our entire district and she does mostly care plans and training. I love being a school psychologist. I taught special education for 5 years before changing and it is a much better fit. I also love the schedule. I feel like it gives me the best sides of being a working mom. 

I did that one year, thought I went in a week later. It was so disappointing and made my summer feel stunted.


----------



## wifeybby

It's okay Aphy lol :) I misread stuff sometimes too! If she hadn't called, I would have been in for a surprise Monday to know tomorrow is the first day of school!

Krissie: Oh my, that would be a lot of work on one person! I think it seems like the ideal working mom schedule, however I may go full time SAHM when we have a LO. We don't have any family members (that we trust; funny, sad and true) to help with care so I don't really want to work just to pay daycare, my pay isn't that great lol I love special education :) I've worked with special needs infants to adults for the past 7 years professionally. They're the whole reason behind me becoming a nurse. <3 I'm glad you love your job too, we are lucky to have positions with so much time off! It's been stressful being wrong on the date, but it has to work out somehow.


----------



## krissie328

I have a really lucky care system set up. For DS's first year he went to my best friend and then my mom through the week. When he turned 1 I started sending him one day to daycare to help with language and social development. So I only have to pay for that so it really hasn't been that bad. I am hoping to do the same with our second and put DS into preschool. 

Unfortunately, I have to work so I am just glad I have something that I am comfortable with set up.


----------



## star_e

hey i have a lot to catch up on. but just want to give you this update. i had a long night and might have to catch up a bit later. still have stuff to do. tomorrow should be better.

i had my appointment today. so i had 6 on the right ranging from 14-18mm. and 14 on the left ranging from 14-17mm. doc said that if estraidol level stays at an apporpriate range then we will trigger sometime this weekend with ovidrel, but she said if my e2 spikes then we have to trigger with lupron to avoid OHSS. she said b/c of my pcos and other things that i meet all the markers that put me at a higher risk for OHSS. if we end up triggering with lupron, she advised me to do a FET a month later b/c lupron lowers the chances for pregnancy. she said if we get many good eggs, DH and I can decide to roll the dice b/c we would have some to do a FET later if the fresh resulted in a bfn, but if the eggs are bad quality and we don't get that many, she advises to just wait it out and do FET a month later. have any of you heard this about lupron? with lowering the chances? 

my next appointment is friday. hope the e2 stays in a good range. today it was at 1253. lining has been at 10mm for like a week.


----------



## star_e

Wifey - sorry you didn't get that last pill. I'm sure you will be fine, though I totally understand your desire to get it. And it's a bummer finding out you have one week less. But it's great you love your job. That's always helpful. When is your scan?

Krissie - sounds like your care system worked out beautifully. Hope you can recreate it with your next LO. How you doing?

Aphy - I do not temp regularly and FF has still managed to predict O. I was worried about it at the beginning but to my surprise it seems to work even w I consistency. I usually try to give it 3 hours of rest. I wake up to go to bathroom at night too. But sometimes it is tricky. Hope your cd 21 bloods confirms O. 

Angela and vankiw and kaicee i hope all is going well.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that's great news that you have progress but scary there is so many I've never heard of that drug so can't help you I'm afraid I really hope you have many good quality eggs FX for you but crazy how they've all just sprung into action so happy for you xx

Wifbby gutting you couldn't get that pill I hope it doesn't have any affect on you at all and you do still O FX for you xx

Krissie here's hoping femera is a lot better for you and does the trick and the DR listens to you and puts you on it xx

Aphy from looking at your chart you have definitely Od you have an extremely clear thermal shift and it won't matter that you keep waking up as it doesn't appear to have affected your chart i.e made it go all rocky xx

AFM CD11 not even started opks yet it's like I've already given up this month not even started BD which is bad I'll start opks today and BD I have to atleast still try xx exercise and fitness going well so far not as sore today got two more days of workouts before two days rest xx


----------



## star_e

angela - yes definitely try b/c you never know. better to try. glad the workouts are going well! whatever you can do to make sure you get your spot on the list.

aphy - i realized today that i had forgotten how wonky temps can be. i temped this morning a lot later than i normally do and my temp was .5 higher. i did not log it into FF b/c i am going to see if i can take it at the usual time tonight first and just disregard the other temp if the one tonight is very low so as not to confuse FF too much. i never really know what to do. maybe i'll put it in, i don't know. and the thing is i cannot temp at the same time b/c i wake up to go to bathroom like at 3am. thats usually the case but sometimes i don't and that is where i run into the inconsistency. 

also one time FF gave me cross hairs and i knew it was wrong and then it readjusted it later when i gave it more days of data. 

all in all, FF has worked for me despite the rocky temps. hopefully it will work for you and if it gets it wrong it will readjust.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Star. I am in the exact same boat as you with the inconsistency part. This will force me to have to become more confident in diagnosing CM etc and it helps using the OPK. Guess we can only keep temping and hope FF makes sense of it eventually. 

How you been doing otherwise? And the other ladies?


----------



## star_e

aphy - fx for you! hopefully FF does get it right and glad you are finding other things like cm to be helpful. i think cm is pretty helpful too.

afm - i had my appointment today. i had 2x23mm, 2x21mm, 1x20mm, a couple of 19s, 18s and more in the 15-16s. i was surprised that they still want me to do an fsh dose tonight b/c some of my follies are pretty big already. she said they want me to do it b/c it will give the 15-16s some room to grow more. unfortunately, i am not going to get to trigger with ovidrel. i was disappointed. doc says she highly recommends just doing retrieval this cycle and doing an FET next cycle. what sucks about that is that i would have to pay 5K for an FET. i wish i could have just done an ovidrel, but my e2 was like 3600 and given that they are still having me stim one more day, its going to be even higher so its too risky. we asked if she recommended at least doing a transfer and she said again that she doesnt b/c lupron lowers the chances of pg. i told her that i have heard of people getting bfps with lupron in part b/c they did progesterone injections and took estrogen during the luteal phase. and she said she does not do progesterone injections b/c they are too painful and not clinically proven to increase chances (yet everything i have read says that they do - that lupron only lowers chances if this is not done). she told me she does not give estrogen supplements b/c its not proven to work. again, the things ive read say the opposite. maybe i'm just being paranoid, but part of me is thinking that they just want me to pay an extra 5K for FET and thats why they are saying not to do the transfer. and maybe thats why they dont give people the support they need. im not paranoid in other areas of my life, but this is one area where i am.

i also am generally not feeling well b/c i hate how weak i am with the doctor and the nurses. i dont really advocate for myself and make everything worse. for ex, this morning i thought my doctor was out for the day (turns out i was wrong) and so i was scheduled to see this other doctor. he was late and so i said i had to have the nurse scan me b/c i had already been waiting for 30 mins. nurse did the scan, but i felt disappointed that i hadn't seen a doctor. the other doc walked in as the scan finished and asked if i felt comfortable with the scan and i said well you could do the scan too if you think thats best and he was like no im sure nurse did it okay. after i left i felt annoyed with myself for not just having some strength to say yes i want you to do the scan. anyway, i went to work and was all stressed about this. couldnt even work. i thought to myself this is a big deal, and the nurse did the scan, not sure if she did it right, especially b/c she told the doc the lead follie was 21mm wherease she definitely told me it was 23mm. so i called the office back and asked if i could go again since i found out my doctor would be there today. they said okay and i went, but the nurse and doc seemed annoyed. it just doesnt feel good to be around people that seem annoyed with me. we also had more questions tonight and called doc and again she seemed annoyed. i just wish that i had the experience that others have at their clinics where its more supportive. i read an article today too about how there are a lot of people who are confident in other areas of their life but not with doctors. so it seems to be something others experience too. im always scared that they are annoyed with me and that takes up so much of my energy.

anyway - so trigger saturday, retreival monday, and then i have to decide whether to take their advice about transfer. we can either freeze all or if there are many of them, roll the dice and do a transfer even though doc says its lower chances.


----------



## Aphy

Star,I am so sorry your doc is being so cold and unsupportive! Is there any chance of getting a second opinion or seeing a new doc all together who will actually care for you and your needs? Your current one does not sound supportive at all! This is a emotionally difficult thing you are going through and shouldn't have additional stress caused by your own doc!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I would say go with your heart research on everything you have enough eggs there to do a transfer and freeze for FET so go with your heart hun FX for you and praying all goes well xx I know what you mean about being unsupported by your Dr mine isn't supportive at all was at the beginning but not now I feel like she can't be bothered speaking to me as she knows my case is hopeless now on clomid I'm still waiting for my phone call since Monday and now she will be on holiday for two weeks so useless xx

AFM got O pains yesterday so started OPKS and it was positive last night so possibly Od early hours this morning I know I have Od as Temps slightly raised had EWCM yesterday and even though cervix is still soft and high today my cm is more watery and slightly creamy FF will give me my CHS for today being O day but I'm out DH hasn't wanted BD at all so far this month tried other night but he couldn't perform then last night we went for a lovely meal and everything but get back he's not interested at all feel like crying actually I have cried my last month on clomid gone without an attempt and a DH knowing it's my fertile time not wanting to touch me and another friend has just announced there pregnancy I'm sat here crying as I type this I just feel so low right now xx


----------



## krissie328

Star- personally if you have enough time to do a fet and fresh I would do the fresh this cycle. 

Angela- :hugs: I'm so so sorry hun. That is horribly frustrating.


----------



## wifeybby

Hey star and Angela, I didn't want to read and run but don't have much time for a proper response. Hugs to both of you. Angela, I've had that happen too, of course on Clomid and I was an emotional mess. I've been there girl and it sucks.

Will respond better when I get a chance - thinking of you guys and good luck this weekend star!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for the support xx

Me and DH have had a heart to heart he broke down crying and believe me my DH does not cry so it was real emotion he told me that he gave up this up as he felt it was hopeless there was no point and he couldn't go through another month watching me doing all these tests then getting heartbroken at the end of the month he said the BD is no longer enjoyable it's forced and I agree with him with that one he said he wants to get back to us enjoying it again doing it because we want to not because we have to.

He also said it's getting him down we want a baby so badly and every month that it doesn't happen he gets upset and feels like a failure he feels it's his fault that he can't give me a baby and I told him I feel the same like I'm the failure xx I'm glad we've had the heart to heart as we both have been harbouring the same feelings we're both ready to move on to IVF and I'm stopping all temping and opks and whilst waiting for ivf we're just going to enjoy ourselves and if it happens it happens I think that's what we both need to forget about it for the time being till IVF and if we get pregnant in the meantime then it was meant to be xx I'll still keep you guys updated and chat here just because I'm also still interested to hear about your journeys xx


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like you had a great chat Angela. I agree a break will be great for you guys.


----------



## star_e

aphy thanks for the support. can't really get a second opinion b/c there are only two docs there and they both pretty much have the same outlook. i really never know what to think. b/c when i research online there are so many mixed opinions about protocols, it all gets overwhelming. how are you doing?

wife and krissie - thank you for your feedback and support. 

angela - sorry about your doc. did she at least ever give you any insight as to what's going on with your? why clomid was not working? i know you will learn more soon enough, but just curious if she offered an opinion on it. and i am so so sorry about the bad night you had. :hugs: ttc is very stressful and it just gets thicker and heavier as the cycles pile up (at least that has been my experience). but, i am very happy to hear that you two talked it out and shared the strain of it all! sometimes that alone is enough to lift the weight. and i totally hear you - it is difficult to BD all the time, it starts to feel like a chore for sure. this is such and emotional process and you have gone through a lot so far. I am praying that things are set right by IVF for you. im all for you rejuvenating by taking a break and just doing the positive things you have been doing to prep for the IVF. if its interesting and not stressful, learning more about ivf could be good too. take it in slow little bits makes it less overwhelming. kmfx for you.

afm - tonight is my lupron trigger. last shot for this cycle. thank goodness. as for frozen vs. fresh, going to keep on thinking about it. collect some more info after the cycle and talk with doc. procedure is monday.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck star! I hope everything goes well and you get lots of good embryos. 

Afm, I have a near positive opk. I randomly decided to test since I have some perfect ewcm. I suspect it will be positive tomorrow. :happydance: I can't believe it to be honest.


----------



## star_e

krissie328 said:


> Good luck star! I hope everything goes well and you get lots of good embryos.
> 
> Afm, I have a near positive opk. I randomly decided to test since I have some perfect ewcm. I suspect it will be positive tomorrow. :happydance: I can't believe it to be honest.

Krissie that's great news!!!!:wohoo:

So glad you tested!!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks star e that was lovely to read thanks for all the support guys all of you xx

Krissie that's fantastic news I've Od as late as CD21 on clomid so I reckon you will O tomorrow I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx

Star e I can't believe you are nearly there to being implanted and how fast your follies have grown I've really got everything crossed for you and praying all your eggs are good and survive the procedure, how are you feeling are you scared excited xx I've got a good feeling about this for you xx can you believe we have both been on this site since January talking to each other it's crazy to look back and see how different but still how hard our journey has been and that goes for all of his guys ever one of us. How we are all coping just shows our determination and strength and I admire every single one of you for that keep up the fight as the results one day will be immense I know that for all of us xx

AFM me and DH did actually BD last night I Od yesterday and an egg can live up to 24 hrs before dying so I am in with a chance this month and my body kept hold of it if you get me sorry for the TMI but that showed I was still fertile but I'm not hopeful as it's not been successful so far I won't be doing any tests just wait till AF arrives and if she is late then I'll do one still not going to temp either I've taken the alarm off my phone to wake me up at my temp time xx


----------



## krissie328

So.... I'm fairly certain I ovulated last night. I got an almost positive opk that afternoon and a slight temp jump at my normal temping time. 1.5 hours later tempted again and had a significant rise. Plus I'm having my post o hot flashes. :haha: 

So while the doctor says it was a fail for the clomid at least it's not a wasted cycle. :happydance:

And if af arrives I can start femara next cycle as my fertile window will be the week before I go out of town. :happydance:


----------



## Aphy

Star- almost implantation time! So exciting! Fx for you,you of all people deserve a BFP!

Krissie,that's excellent news! Fx for you!

Angela- fx for you this cycle! TWW here you come!

Nothing much to report my side. Impulsively tested yesterday and naturally got my bfn as expected. I don't believe this is our month. Even my temps make me think this isn't our cycle but I'm ok with that. At least I seem to have O'd on Clomid


----------



## star_e

angela - glad you still have a chance this cycle. :) 

krissie - so so happy for you. seriously, you have a chance this cycle. fx.

aphy - it's not over till the :witch: shows. so my fx for you.

afm - so we have not decided whether or not we are doing the implantation part of it (which is the transfer part that usually occurs 3 to 5 days after egg retrieval). Tomorrow is the egg retrieval, where i am given general anesthesia and the eggs are collected. the next process is to see how many fertilize, then to see how many develop. ideally we want them to reach day 5 (they call them blastocysts, this means they have roughly 100 cells, and are considered good embryos with a good chance of implanting). sometimes if the embryos don't seem to be developing they will transfer at day 3 (but if they had stopped developing, there is less of a chance of implantation), and some clinics just have the practice of transferring at day 3 believing that the embryos have a better chance of making it inside the womb. depends on the clinic. 

But, b/c we used a lupron trigger instead of an hcg trigger, the chances of getting pregnant are a lot lower. the lupron does not stay in the body for very long like the hcg does, which lowers the chance of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, which can be life-threatening, so that is the benefit of using lupron. but the downside is that in the process it does not create a suitable environment for implantation (the hormones needed to created a good environment are not present with this protocol). to counteract this, the clinic would need to put me on aggressive hormone therapy afterwards with progesterone and estrogen. and my doc does not seem to subscribe to this protocol and prefers to let the ovaries go back to normal and do a frozen transfer the next cycle. DH and I will only do a fresh transfer if she will do the aggressive hormone therapy. otherwise we are just wasting the embryo. either way its a lower chance, but we are only willing to gamble if the aggressive supplementation is used. we are hoping to talk with her tomorrow about all of this.

im disappointed that we may have to wait and even if we didn't that its a lower chance, but it is what it is.

the other issue that came up today is that i researched the lupron trigger and noticed that it does not induce ovulation for some people (its rare, but happens). whereas, with hcg it almost always works. anyway, to counteract this, many clinics have their patients go in for a blood test after trigger (which for me was last night at midnight) to check LH and progesterone levels. if the levels are not in the appropriate range, then they do another lupron trigger. but my clinic did not mention this to me, so its obviously not part of their protocol.

i was debating on whether or not to call the doc to ask her about this b/c i fear that we have already annoyed her this weekend. DH has called her twice to ask questions. as you all know i am terrified of asking questions b/c for some reason i become very weak with doctors. im just so scared of upseting them. anyway, i overcame my fear somewhat and left an message earlier today (still haven't heard back from her) inquiring about bloodwork post lupron trigger. i felt i needed to do this b/c i will be devastated if it does not work and could have been prevented by calling her and doing bloodwork. of course, its getting pretty late and i have not heard back from her so might be a moot point if i cant find a clinic open to do a blood test.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie exciting news FX for you did you get some BD in in time xx

Star e maybe it would be better to do FET for instance if you have alot of good eggs to freeze then that would be cheaper using FET at a higher chance cycle than using some up at a cycle that is hit and miss but rule with your heart hun you know your body best do what is right for you FX for the extraction of the eggs hun hope it's amazing news xx

AFM yes I'm in TWW but still not going to temp or test just going to keep on with fitness and what will be will be me and DH seem closer now too since our talk I'm actually glad this cycle went the way it did as it made us open up and I now feel more connected to him than I have done in months xx


----------



## star_e

Angela really happy to hear that. It's so important to just get that quality time back. Ttc makes everything super stressful and chore like. Havimg this time and getting ready for the next step is going to be so good for you. We've been talking about our hopes and experiences w ttc since January and yea sometimes I can't believe it. so much has happened since then. It's such a tough journey and im so thankful that to have this thread that's filled w such supportive women. I pray that we all get our BFPs soon. We are all trying so hard. I feel like it's within reach for all of us. Like we are inching closer. Getting more information and inching our way. Sending everyone warm wishes. <3


----------



## Vankiwi

Loving the good news with all the Oing going on! Woohoo! 

Star I hope your ER goes well today. And that you get lots of 5 day blasts!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck today Star!! 

My temp did not go up today, in fact it dropped a bit. So hopefully tomorrow it goes up into post o temps. I am fairly certain I had an LH surge so just waiting for my temps to go up now. We were able to bd Sat and Sun so I feel like we have a shot.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Star e hope everything goes well

FX Krissie your Temps go up xx


----------



## star_e

Thanks for the support everyone! Means so much. 

Krissie I can't wait to see those temps go up. Kmfx!

Afm-survived retrieval. I have a low pain threshold so felt very uncomfortable after ER. They had to give me some extra pain meds via IV after the procedure. Took about another hour for the pain to be something Tylenol could manage. They got 22 eggs. That's a lot, but doc said there is an inverse relationship between quantity and quality. So the coming days will tell us more. We decided to do FET bc doc does not subscribe to the theory of aggressive supplementation with Lupron trigger. So it does not make sense for me to do a fresh without the hormone support. I'll have to wait it out. Give my body some time to rest. I'm totally wiped out. Apparently they had to give me more than the usual anesthesia bc I kept moving about. So I'm just really tired.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e 22 is a big number but I really hope from that there is a really high number of good eggs meaning if need be you can do a few months of FET to keep cost down but I really hope you only need the once FX for you everything X for you xx


----------



## star_e

So i found out today that out of the 22, 20 were mature and 17 fertilized. next update from the clinic will be on thursday where we find out the day 3 number. my fx. hoping for good news. i know the number will be significantly reduced bc thats usually what happens. i just hope we have a good number. 

and angela, the thing that sucks is that even the FETs are expensive. not as expensive as stim cycles, but still 5,000. so i am so hoping we get good news and that it works when we hopefully go through it next month.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean hun FX for you 17 is a good number to work off though you must be thrilled so excited for you xx


----------



## krissie328

17 does sound like a good number. Fx day 3 has some good numbers too. 

I cannot believe the cost! Hopefully you get your sticky bean first round. 

Afm, I dont know if I actually o'd. My temps are marginally higher, roughly 0.2 degrees. So I'm not sure. Seriously this cycle needs to end.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star that's great news! Hopefully the discomfort wasn't too bad today.


----------



## Aphy

Excellent news Star! Fx for you


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie looking at your chart it is hard to tell but that's due to your high Temps at the start of your cycle give it a few more days I'm sure you will be able to tell then FX that you have Od xx


----------



## star_e

thanks everyone for the support!

krissie my fx so so tightly! hoping you Oed!

and yea the cost of FET is ridiculous. im on pins and needles right now. cant wait till tomorrow to find out the day 3 numbers. 

the discomfort is getting better but it still hurts to go to bathroom and i was constipated for two days which was not good. all in all im okay. but feeling the discomfort ive felt, i cannot imagine what OHSS would be like. glad my clinic was conservative and we avoided that awfulness.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck for tomorrow star e got absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Star e great News


----------



## star_e

doc called today and said all 17 are dividing and doing their thing. so as of today, they've all made it. i was very happy to hear this. i read an article that said after day 3 many people lose around half of the day 3 number by day 5 (of course people can loose all or more or even less, thats just what this article said). so im just going to hope for the best. nothing i can do but cheer those embies on. doc said embryologist will come in on saturday to check them and freeze any blastocysts and that if some of them have not made it to that day, he or she will come in on sunday to see if there are any day 6s. no one will call me over the weekend. so i'll have to wait till monday to find out. my fx.


----------



## krissie328

Star that is wonderful news. Fx Monday is just as good of news.


----------



## star_e

krissie - how you doing? saw your chart and looks like your temp is really rising. thats great!


----------



## krissie328

Yea it was super high this morning. I hope it stays up tomorrow as well. 

I'm doing okay, I'm not sure if we have a chance since ff thinks o was Friday. Although I think it was Saturday.


----------



## Aphy

I am so happy for you Star, that is such excellent news! Wow! Keep yourself as distracted as possible the weekend ;)


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that is amazing news I really hope they all make it to d5 FX for you but positive so far hun bet your over the moon xx


----------



## wifeybby

Yay Star!! :dance: I'm so happy for you!! Those numbers are PERFECT right now! I think you deserve a nice weekend of relaxation and just being happy you've made it this far. That's so lovely that 17 fertilized! I bet you'll get a great number that make it to day 5. I can't wait to hear the news on Monday!! :hugs: SO happy for you!

Krissie, if it was Saturday you're in with a great chance! Still in with a chance if it was Friday, but I think Saturday looks better based on your chart. So happy you got to O on this dose of Clomid. I'm really hoping you catch a sticky BFP. If not, though, Femara is the way to go. I've had so much less side effects and just as good of results.

Angela, what CD are you on?! Sorry if I've missed anything!

Kaiecee, how are you doing? Healing up well after surgery? I hope!

AFM, 3dpo. I triggered on Monday with 1 18mm follie. We just did TI instead of IUI, we didn't have the money for IUI. I have a consult on the 30th to discuss what's next if 3 rounds of Femara don't result in a sticky BFP. I'm hoping for injections and IUI, but I have a feeling my doc may want to just go for IVF. If that's the case, we'll have to take a break to save up money and for me to lose weight. So needless to say, I'm hoping Femara helps me get that BFP.

Happy Friday ladies, hope you all have a great day and weekend! :) :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks wifey- My other app says o was Saturday. I am inclined to say it probably was too. I think I surged over the night between Friday and Saturday and o'd on Saturday. So I am counting myself at 6 dpo. I am going to wait until Monday or Tuesday to start testing. I am not feeling like we caught this cycle so not to eager to test. But the doctor did want me to test early so I can start progesterone right away. 

I agree if this cycle fails then I am going to take a cycle break and start femara the following cycle. 

Fx that you get your sticky bean with the femara and won't have to worry about injectables or ivf!! :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Wiffbby FX for you I really hope this cycle is the one and you don't have to worry about IUI and IVF xx

Krissie from your chart I would say Saturday too FX for you and we are on the same DPO xx

AFM I'm 6DPO Wiffbby I really don't think I'm pregnant but I've been focusing on getting healthy I've lost weight already started a diet called shift shape and sustain workout 5 times a week I want to shed my extra weight before I go in for IVF as that's my next step xx


----------



## krissie328

You are doing a great job Angela!! You definitely have the perfect motivation to keep at it.


----------



## AngelaALA

I think that's what's keeping me going if I want to be perfect for it then I need to be in tip top format one to give me the best possible chance of success and two to know they won't push me to the bottom of the list in order to get healthy/loose weight xx


----------



## star_e

you all are the best! after having a very long day, i cant tell you how happy and grateful to have these posts to read. this thread has really been a lifesaver; it means so much to have your support. <3

Ill be praying all weekend that the report on monday is good. FF has mistakenly given me crosshairs, but Im too lazy to figure out how to change it. ill just let it think what it wants.

wifey - i am so so hoping that you get it with femara. this fertility stuff is so expensive its just crazy. its a medical condition that i wish was covered by insurance. kmfx! have a great weekend!

krissie - glad you are in with a chance. fx. 

angela - i love your motivation. 5 times a week, that is amazing. youre getting yourself prepped for your next cycle. when do you get assessed for the list?

aphy - how are you doing? any updates? fx for you!


----------



## Aphy

Star,I am convinced that your report on Monday is going to be amazing! Try and have a relaxing weekend &#128521;

Angelala- I love how motivated you are and that you sound to be enjoying it as well!

As for me,still getting BFN every morning. Tmi- spotting became very thick brown (almost as if it's my lining) and volume increased a bit yesterday so I am concluding that AF will make herself known in the next few days


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I also think you will have great numbers not long to wait now for the results I'm praying all goes well xx

Aphy so sorry AF got you here's hoping next cycle is the one xx most people fall pregnant in the first three months so don't get disheartened the is cycle may have just been your body readjusting to the Meds FX for you xx

I am enjoying exercise again got more energy and can already see a change in my body shape I'm hoping that maybe relaxing and getting fit will bring on a natural BFP again xx I haven't heard anything at all back from my Dr so I'm waiting for AF then will be in touch for her to refer me to the women's to begin IVF and I will pester her everyday till I get there lol if that's what I've got to do xx


----------



## Aphy

AngelaALA said:


> Star e I also think you will have great numbers not long to wait now for the results I'm praying all goes well xx
> 
> Aphy so sorry AF got you here's hoping next cycle is the one xx most people fall pregnant in the first three months so don't get disheartened the is cycle may have just been your body readjusting to the Meds FX for you xx
> 
> I am enjoying exercise again got more energy and can already see a change in my body shape I'm hoping that maybe relaxing and getting fit will bring on a natural BFP again xx I haven't heard anything at all back from my Dr so I'm waiting for AF then will be in touch for her to refer me to the women's to begin IVF and I will pester her everyday till I get there lol if that's what I've got to do xx

It's still at only spotting at the moment so AF still has to come full force &#128532; Wish it would just happen already so I can move on


----------



## wifeybby

Star, we are all so happy to be here for you. Wishing and praying this continues to work out well and give you a sticky BFP and happy healthy 9
Months and delivery. :) hope you're relaxing this weekend and feeling better!

Aphy, so sorry about AF. I know it's not easy. Hope next cycle is the one for you. :hugs:

Angela, sounds like you're doing well with the weight loss and have the right motivation to keep you going! I found keeping a food journal/calorie and carb count helps a lot. Of course, I need to start doing so again, but in the past it's made a huge difference. 

AFM, 4dpo and just in the early TWW. Enjoying the weekend at home with hubby after a crazy first week back at work. It's been nice just being lazy in our pjs, watching Netflix and enjoying some fun intimacy without the TTC stress. Hoping this is my BFP cycle but not feeling one way or another honestly. I know it's too early but I always imagined I'd know right away.. I don't plan to test either but my cabinet is stocked with ICs and an FRER lol :winkwink: Not sure if I mentioned this here but RE scheduled me for a consult on August 30th to discuss what's next after femara. I hate to think ahead, this is just my first round; it actually makes me sick with stress to think about financially... But I understand we need a plan. TTC has just gone on long enough and I'm so ready to just be pregnant and move on. This LTTTC has been so hard emotionally.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm hearing you wiffbby LTTTC is difficult to cope with we'll be hitting the three year Mark in 3 months time we've even had the what if IVF doesn't work talk. Right now I'm prepping for the IVF but I still feel like a hopeless case like we can't have children I don't know I wish they could find what was wrong with us so we would know how to fix it as apparently unexplained infertility has the lowest chance of success which seems right to be fair as if you don't know to fix something then how can you fix it.

We will all get there one way or another as we all want it badly enough whether that be clomid, femera, IVF, IUI or even adoption we will do it xx


----------



## krissie328

I agree Angela. No matter what it takes we will all have a baby in our arms. 

Wifey, I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. I've found the last two weeks to be really hard. I know it will ease up as we get back into routine but until then it's just hardon't.

Afm, I haven't really been hopeful this cycle is the one. But today things just seem more like my past bfp cycles. So I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I will be 9 dpo Monday and plan to test.


----------



## star_e

Aphy - Sorry you are getting AF like symptoms. I hope the witch does not show her face. But if she does, I think Angela said it best. Could be your body adjusting to meds and also most people get pregnant in first 3 months so I'm hoping that your next cycle will be your bfp cycle. I totally understand wanting AF to show already if she is going to show. do you have to meet w doc at start of cycle or do u already have the meds?

wifey - I hope you get your bfp this cycle! Kmfx! If you have to try something else, then hopefully your doc will be supportive of trying another cycle w femara. If I'm not mistaken this is your first cycle with that specific medication. So it totally makes sense to try it again. I've read about success w that med and am praying you will be one of those sucess stories!!!

Angela - saying a prayer right now that you get a natural bfp. That would be so amazing. And so deserved. If you end up having to do IVF, I would think the chances are still favorable for unexplained also. There is a lot more they can do. maybe it's just sperm having trouble meeting egg. My Ftx that if you do have to do it that it's an straightforward fix and you get your sticky bean right away. Love your motivation w preparing for it and glad you are you are noticing changes in energy! So happy to hear that. 

Krissie - sorry this cycle has been a difficult one. I'm holding onto hope that it works out for you this cycle! Ftx. If you have to do another did you say the plan was to go back to lower dose of clomid or are you going to talk with your doctor about femara? sending the warmest wishes for a bfp for you. 

Afm - I hope tomorrow goes well. Anything can happen. I'd be devastated w a bad report. I did have a nice weekend though. managed to stay pretty focused on other things throughout the weekend except tonight.Going to try to stop thinking about it now as its time to go sleep soon but all I can think about is what the report will say. My fx.


----------



## Aphy

star_e said:


> Aphy - Sorry you are getting AF like symptoms. I hope the witch does not show her face. But if she does, I think Angela said it best. Could be your body adjusting to meds and also most people get pregnant in first 3 months so I'm hoping that your next cycle will be your bfp cycle. I totally understand wanting AF to show already if she is going to show. do you have to meet w doc at start of cycle or do u already have the meds?
> 
> wifey - I hope you get your bfp this cycle! Kmfx! If you have to try something else, then hopefully your doc will be supportive of trying another cycle w femara. If I'm not mistaken this is your first cycle with that specific medication. So it totally makes sense to try it again. I've read about success w that med and am praying you will be one of those sucess stories!!!
> 
> Angela - saying a prayer right now that you get a natural bfp. That would be so amazing. And so deserved. If you end up having to do IVF, I would think the chances are still favorable for unexplained also. There is a lot more they can do. maybe it's just sperm having trouble meeting egg. My Ftx that if you do have to do it that it's an straightforward fix and you get your sticky bean right away. Love your motivation w preparing for it and glad you are you are noticing changes in energy! So happy to hear that.
> 
> Krissie - sorry this cycle has been a difficult one. I'm holding onto hope that it works out for you this cycle! Ftx. If you have to do another did you say the plan was to go back to lower dose of clomid or are you going to talk with your doctor about femara? sending the warmest wishes for a bfp for you.
> 
> Afm - I hope tomorrow goes well. Anything can happen. I'd be devastated w a bad report. I did have a nice weekend though. managed to stay pretty focused on other things throughout the weekend except tonight.Going to try to stop thinking about it now as its time to go sleep soon but all I can think about is what the report will say. My fx.

AF did show in the end so at least its CD2 today. I have to see obgyn at beginning of cycle so have appointment to see him on Thursday but i already have prescription for the meds so not really sure why I need to go see him. Also, Thursday is CD5 which is when I should start the Clomid but I don't know if he is going to keep me at 50mg or up the dosage so now I don't know what to do since you should take it first thing in the morning and I am only seeing him the afternoon :shrug:

One good thing about AF coming 2 days earlier, at least I should then O just before I have to leave for that work trip so we will still have a chance this cycle :happydance: Now if only I can make sense of which days exactly DH and I should focus on...


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck today Star e have absolutely everything I possibly can crossed for you that you get good numbers can't wait to hear your result xx

Aphy so sorry witch got you xx you can take clomid anytime of day I use to take it at night so I slept through any side effects hope that helps xx as you go through this you'll become more in tune with your body so will be able to tell when your most fertile time is like checking your cervix and you cervical mucus you will get the hang of it plus you will find a pattern in when you O mine is always between CD12 and 16 earlier one month then next later on always like that so keep going and learning and before you know it you'll be able to tell also look out for slight pain like twinges around O I get them too xx Goodluck xx

AFM DPO9 nothing really to report I've lost 7lb though on this healthy eating and fitness programme in two weeks so well happy about that here's to another half a stone before end of month xx

I don't think I'm pregnant at all so not even tempted to test I'm due on Sunday so I'm waiting for the witch to show also me and DH are decorating the house over next few months so I've got that to keep my mind occupied too I'm hoping focusing on other projects will help keep me sane during the wait for our transfer to women's hospital xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- great job these last two weeks. I am looking forward to all of your positive changes. 

I plan to go to femara. 

Fx for you Star. I'm hoping you have many frosties waiting for you. 

Aphy- I'm so sorry af showed. Fx for this cycle hun. 

Atm, I have I plan to test today. My temps have been nice lately and I've just been so crampy. Which is unusual in this part of my cycle.


----------



## Aphy

krissie328 said:


> Angela- great job these last two weeks. I am looking forward to all of your positive changes.
> 
> I plan to go to femara.
> 
> Fx for you Star. I'm hoping you have many frosties waiting for you.
> 
> Aphy- I'm so sorry af showed. Fx for this cycle hun.
> 
> Atm, I have I plan to test today. My temps have been nice lately and I've just been so crampy. Which is unusual in this part of my cycle.

Any update on the testing? Fx for you!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie fingers crossed!!

Angela great job on the weight loss!

Aphy I used to take clomid at night too. As long as you take it at the same time every day.

Star - can't wait to hear how today goes!!


----------



## krissie328

Looks like bfn for today. Af is due on Thursday and to be honest I expect she will come. 

I am still debating if I want to try femara next cycle or give myself a break.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie it's still very early days that could change FX for you I know this time on Clomid has been awful for you so whatever you feel like doing we'll all be here for support for you xx

Vankiwi how's the pregnancy going xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela it's good! Feeling lots of movement now which is lovely. Zoe and I fly to New Zealand tomorrow so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## star_e

angela - so impressed by everything you are doing. you've already made significant progress. that's absolutely fantastic. so you do cardio? how has your diet changed? 

krissie - fingers crossed for you. this cycle was tough especially cause you didnt know if O came, then what day O really happened. im really sorry. we are all here for you, whatever you decide to do. i know you will get your bfp soon and am holding out hope for this cycle. 

aphy - i also took clomid at night. clomid didnt work for me, but i took it at night. and i have found cm to be extremely useful so maybe that will be a helpful guide.

vankiwi- have a great time in new zealand! im so happy things are going well for you and that you feeling your LO move around :) soooo cute!!!

afm - things went very well! i have 12 frosties! 12 out of the 17 made it to day 5 blasts. it took all day to find this out. i called them a couple of times and they were too busy to talk to me. tons of procedures and they just never had the time and kept saying they would call me back, but they never did. so i was in agony the entire day. finally i got them to take a moment to speak to me. i am very very thankful. feeling very happy right now! next step is to wait for AF to show. I am taking prometrium to induce AF. I still have a few more doses left, then AF should show within 2-3 days after last dose. Then I call doc, they do a scan to check for cycsts. if no cysts, they will put me on estrogen to build up my lining for two weeks and then schedule the transfer. but if when they scan me when AF starts i have cysts, then i have to wait another month to let them shrink down. so we shall see.


----------



## krissie328

Star! I'm so excited you had such great news. Fx you have no cysts when af starts. :happydance:

Afm, dh and I sat down and talked and agreed to keep trying next cycle. Both of us want this and figure we just need to keep trying because we will be successful. I feel much better now. I will definitely not be doing clomid though.


----------



## star_e

Krissie you will get it. <3 It's great you all are on same page and will be here to cheer you on. Kmftx!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star! Amazing news!! Fx for no cysts!


----------



## Aphy

Star, 12 frosties! Wow! That's fantastic! You must be relieved. Fx that there are no cysts and can go ahead with implanting!

Krissie, I am glad you are DH are on the same page and will keep trying. You will get your sticky bean!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that's fantastic news so happy for you I hope you can start next cycle have you any pain like symptoms that come with having cysts? I reckon you will be okay and next cycle you will be all popped up ooohhh twins could be on the cards lol xx so happy for you xx

Krissie I hope femera gives you better chances and better quality eggs your journey on Clomid has been so rough to get that happy dance BFP then have it taken away more than once I can't imagine how much pain that would cause I'm glad you and DH are strong together and can talk and get through this whole TTC journey together you will get there and you will give your baby boy the perfect sibling I've got faith in that xx FX for xx


----------



## star_e

Angela I don't have cyst pains but I've spotted everyday since retrieval. So I need to tell clinic about that. Not sure if that's bad. Or what it means. 

Thank you all for the kind words about fert report. Really means a lot.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I hope the bleeding is nothing and just some kind of shedding of the lining like AF type bleeding and it's normal for it to happen let us know how you get on xx

AFM so I caved and took a test stark white BFN I knew it would be anyway AF due Sunday so will contact Dr's on Monday and see what they say see how this whole transfer to women's works x


----------



## krissie328

Sorry about your bfn Angela. It was the same here. I am expecting af tomorrow so just waiting on that. So, after a lot of thought and consideration we have decided to start on Femara next cycle. We have had 4 months of breaks due to my losses and we just feel we need to keep pushing forward.


----------



## star_e

So sorry Angela. Really have everything crossed you get in quickly. And that you get your long deserved bfp. hope docs office is helpful on Monday. Let us know. 

Krissie - glad you came to a decision. Have you already talked w doc about femara? Really hoping it works. Fx. 

Afm - tonight will be last prometrium dose and then AF should start 2 to 3 days peter. So I'll be joining you two w AF soon. I already feel cramps. I'm also very tired. Today is my first acupuncture appointment too. Don't know if I told you all I'm starting that. Will do it once a week till transfer as I've heard good things about it. Never done acupuncture so don't know what to expect


----------



## krissie328

Star- I have heard wonderful things about acupuncture so I hope its the edge you need for your ivf! 

I have talked with my doctor about switching. I called his nurse so I am just waiting to for the prescription to be sent. CD 3 should be Saturday so I need to get that ordered soon. 

I have been really crampy too. I was surprised my temp was high this morning as I was getting chills last night. That always happens before af shows and usually with my temp drop.


----------



## star_e

krissie - i guess we are on the same page b/c i was getting chills too last night. i need to update FF b/c i've been temping just not recording. i am so crampy. its like my body is just waiting for this last dose tonight so it can start AF.

btw did my first acupuncture appointment today. i must say it was really uncomfortable. especially the one placed in one of my feet. i was laying there just waiting for it to be taken out. when i rolled over and she did the back side, that was all fine, but my foot was still aching. it was a throbbing ache. i felt a bit sad b/c i felt hurt. she set my expectations before beginning though and made me aware that i might feel discomfort and when she saw my reaction to the foot one she said it might hurt for a while, even until tomorrow. fortunately its much better now. lets just say i did not find it relaxing at all. I&#8217;m going to keep doing it, if it will at all help with transfer. i just wish it wasn&#8217;t so uncomfortable. i thought the acupuncturist was very nice and well informed. she gave me some advice about dieting due to my pcos. at first, i wasn&#8217;t that receptive, but it sunk in a bit later. she recommended that i cut out dairy, sugar and gluten due to my pcos. many people have told me that, including my obgyn (she mostly said cut out sugar) but I&#8217;ve always thought that was impossible. for me at least. when she said it could affect implantation, i thought maybe its something i should try, to some extent. I&#8217;m not going to cut anything out b/c i can&#8217;t do that. i&#8217;ll just try to limit it some, mostly the sugar. i do eat quite a bit of it. i&#8217;ll try to eat more veggies, protein and fruit. dieting and exercise are extremely hard for me to do. so the most i can attempt to do is be more aware and try to limit some things. 

oh she also said its pretty common to have cysts after that many eggs being retrieved. i will not be surprised if i have cysts. i hope i dont, but i wont be surprised.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I really hope you get better luck on femera my FX for you xx

Star e I'm going to try acupuncture too my friends sister has unexplained infertility she was going to start IVF she did acupuncture with a Dr that worked along side the fertility clinic I'll be going to and also had her tubes flushed and got pregnant she's sent me the details so as of next month I'm booking in with them, this diet I'm on cuts all sugar and bad fat out of your diet including caffeine it's full of fruit veg and protein so I'm hoping that helps too xx

FX for you hun that you don't have any cysts xx


----------



## Aphy

So frustrated! Obgyn appointment got cancelled so got no answers to my questions except that I did in fact O on the 50mg Clomid (level was 46 at CD21) so I stay on this dosage which I start tonight. Guess that's good news at least! So the waiting to O game starts again &#128528;


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Aphy. Fx you get your bfp this cycle.

Angela- I hope the acupuncture helps you as well. 

Afm, af is due today and she is still not here. Not even spotting. So I'm a little frustrated. I'm pretty crampy though so thinking she's just taking her time. Although, my temp was still high this morning.


----------



## krissie328

Decided to test and it was a bfn. So hopefully that wasted test encourages her to show.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie you taken anything to bring AF on this month xx

Aphy sorry your being messed about but atleast you found out you Od that amazing news FX your next cycle brings you a BFP xx


----------



## krissie328

No, if I ovulate I've always got her at 12 dpo. So this is pretty weird to say the least. I definitely had a temp shift so now it's just a matter if the first slight increase was o or the larger rise 4 days later. If it's that one then af is due Monday.


----------



## AngelaALA

That could be a possibility here's hoping AF comes soon then hun x


----------



## star_e

angela - let me know how acu goes for you, i hope you enjoy it.

aphy - its great news that you respond well to clomid! hopefully this next cycle is the one for you. fx!!!

krissie - i want AF to start for me too! i was sooooo cramps yesterday and now i am not. which is so annoying. i have been spotting every day since last monday b/c of the procedure. i just want the full fledged AF to show so i can find out if i have cyst. really hope AF starts for you krissie. i can totally empathize b/c Im just sitting around waiting for her to show too. i hope we both get it this weekend. 


in other news i tried eating healthy today. it was okay. i still ate my chocolate. i cant cut things out of my diet. its just not something i can do. but i did try to limit some stuff today and thats the most i can do.


----------



## AngelaALA

Haha Star e well atleast that's a start here's to attempting to be healthy xx I'm nearly a month into my healthy lifestyle thing part of me is enjoying it but another part isn't due to the dedication it takes but I'm hoping that once I start seeing actual changes in my body then I'll get more motivation back x here's hoping x even though my AF isn't due till Sunday I'm still in the same boat as you guys playing the waiting game till then xx


----------



## wifeybby

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well!

I've been lurking, just not much time or energy to update. Going through a lot with finances and adjusting to my new job has been so very stressful and exhausting. I had a really bad day yesterday, so many tears. I feel like the luckiest girl in the world to have my DH though, he is amazing. Anyways, I'm 10dpo, thought to test this morning before getting out of bed, then forgot lol but I know it's best if I don't. I've been so emotional it's out of this world. A BFN is the last thing I need at this moment. And I think being this emotional is PMS, which makes me even more weepy.

Star, I'm so glad everything is going perfectly with IVF. It really does sound right on track. I'm so happy to see you succeeding and can't wait to see this BFP! :) It's coming! Hope AF arrives this weekend to get it over with!

Krissie, I'm still holding on to hope for you! If this isn't your cycle though, I really hope you respond great to Femara (I'm sure you will!) and you get that sticky BFP. :hugs: The last days of a cycle are the worst.

Angela, I'll be stalking to see how acupuncture goes! I've heard a lot of good things about it. I hope next cycle is it for you too. :hugs:

Aphy, that's great news you did O on Clomid! That's half the battle! Here's hoping you catch that egg next cycle! :D


----------



## krissie328

Wifey- :hugs: I think we have all been there. I really hope you get some good news soon. Ltttc is so hard and so much of it is out of our control. 

Afm, af arrived today. I am relieved this cycle is over. I was hoping to start femara this cycle but I have not heard from my doctor's nurse and I would need to start Sunday.


----------



## star_e

Wifey starting a new job is stressful and add to it ttc and it can be overwhelming. I really hope you get your bfp soon. And so so glad you have great support from your DH. It makes all the difference. Kmfx for you. 

Krissie I hope the nurse gets back to you. can u call?

I still have t started AF and have no cramps anymore. Uggg AF please show!


----------



## wifeybby

Part of me is hoping that being emotional could be a good sign :winkwink: I was so happy all day then just got all teary just watching TV thinking about stuff. Of course I don't really think that it's a sign, I truly don't see a BFP in my near future -- but you know those little hopeful thoughts that come and go.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I did call and it was a good thing. My doctor's nurse was gone today. So another nurse sorted it for me. He prescribed 2.5 mg of femara. I really wanted 5 mg but hey we will start there. The only downside is that he wants to do 3 more months at that dose. So fx I o on it.


----------



## wifeybby

From what I've read, I think 2.5mg would be a good dose for you, Krissie. I think it's somewhat equivalent to 50-75mg Clomid. I only started with 5mg because I was on 150mg Clomid (yikes!) -- I wouldn't worry about the dosage at all. And no matter what, your first round is always a hit or miss anyways. I think it will work out nicely for you! :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Wiffbby I know that feeling being weepy and emotional it's normal in our predicament and I'm a great believer in letting it all out and not bottling it all up hun hope you feel better soon life in general is stressful and LTTTC can add extra unwanted stress and pressure too you have every right to feel emotional just let the tears flow then bounce back that's what we all do that's what we have to do to keep going forward and fighting xx

Krissie glad AF is here and you sorted out the femera hope you get your BFP this cycle my FX for you xx 

AFM AF came today two days early which is unusual always 15 days after O but this time 13 days so maybe I didn't O but I won't know as wasn't tracking will phone Dr on Monday find out how this transfer works xx


----------



## krissie328

How strange Angela. Hope guy you get your referral to women's soon.

I picked up my femara after work. It was so much cheaper than clomid. I really hope it works. I start on Sunday.


----------



## star_e

Krissie so glad you got your prescription! Yea! Don't know anything about the dosage but this is way better than waiting a cycle out. I hope you O! Fx!

Wifey - I was really weepy today too. I'm hoping it's a good sign that AF will show soon. My fx for you. I wish this ttc process wasn't so long and difficult. I'm sending you positive energy and warm wishes for a bfp for you soon. 

Angela I hope you get your transfer soon! When's the next update with that?


----------



## AngelaALA

I won't know anything further till Monday when I call my Dr but I'll keep you all updated x


----------



## star_e

Fx Angela!

Afm AF is here! So I'll call doc tomorrow morning and hopefully get a scan tomorrow to find out if I have any cysts.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I'm glad af finally arrived. Fx you have no cysts and can proceed with the FET. 

Angela- I hope they get you going quickly for ivf.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e yey for AF and FX there are no cysts xx

AFM I forgot it's bank holiday Monday today so will have to call Dr tomorrow x


----------



## star_e

angela - good luck with the call tomorrow. keep us updated. fx.

afm - tomorrow i go in for my scan. so hoping i dont have cysts.


----------



## krissie328

Aww that's a bummer Angela. Fx for tomorrow (well I guess it's Tuesday for you now.)

Star- good luck to you as well. Keeping everything crossed for ya. 

Afm, I've been sick today so hoping it clears up soon. Af seems to be gone so I guess the real fun gets to start soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Krissie that femera works wonders for you xx


----------



## star_e

Good luck w femara krissie! Do you start taking it today?

Angela so hoping your call goes well today. Fx.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I started on day 3. I'm having horrible night sweats. I'm hoping since it has a short life they won't stick around like my clomid ones did.


----------



## star_e

oh so sorry krissie - night sweats are not good. i hope it goes away soon! 

afm - got scanned, and im cleared to start this cycle! there is one small cyst, but doc says its so small and will not affect the FET. i was actually kind of shocked. i really expected id have several. but apparently not, just one tiny one. so im taking estrogen for two weeks, then we check the lining and then i take progesterone for one week and if everything looks good lining wise, we do the FET. im so so thankful that i get to do it this cycle. my ftx.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so so happy to hear that Star!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie here's hoping the side effects don't stick around too long and the night sweats go away soon xx

Star e that's fantastic news so happy for you FX that everything goes to plan and you get your BFP xx

AFM my Dr is useless called up spoke to her PA who was originally going to book me in for follicle tracking told her that I'm supposed to be getting transfered to the women's and she became abrupt with me saying oh your not happy with the care we're giving you and want to transfer so I had to explain the whole thing to her (which I shouldn't have to do as they have my file) to which she then said oh right she needs to refer you now okay leave your number I'll get her to call you left my number and guess what still waiting for that call she never calls me back so it looks like I'm going to have to call her PA everyday now till she does speak to me, why do they have to make this so difficult the journey is already hard enough without this added stress x


----------



## Aphy

So happy for you Star! I hope these next few weeks fly by!

Angelala- that's shocking service but sounds like not unexpected. I can't believe these people don't realize what they put us through


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I am so sorry you have yet another layer of problems with them. I hope you get the doctor soon and can get referred. :hugs:

Afm, I think I should have taken a break from meds this cycle. I am still just a mess. Last night I spent 30 mins arguing with DH for stupid reasons and just ended up crying. On top of that I am really struggling with hot flashes and horrible nausea. I really hope I ovulate on this and its all worth it in the end.


----------



## star_e

Angela that's so so frustrating! I know exactly what you mean. It's going to be hard especially bc people are often extra rude over the phone, but just call everyday bc otherwise you'll be waiting around. It totally sucks that you have to deal w this extra hassle. Really sorry. This is so important and wish they would just be efficient and responsive. Good luck.


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers guys for your support xx

Krissie I hope you do O and it is successful them side effects sound awful xx

AFM got back in touch with the DR they have done the referral today told me it's been quite quick lately show should have my first consultation in 4 - 6 weeks here's hoping xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great Angela- fx it's a quick journey for you.


----------



## star_e

Great news Angela! You're almost there and get to focus on prepimg in the meantime. How are the workouts going? I'm doing acupuncture today so here's to hoping it goes well and helps me with my FET.


----------



## Aphy

Krissie, I am also getting nausea this cycle of Clomid. Woke up with it this morning on CD12 so I haven't even O'd yet which means worse symptoms are probably still to come. I hope your side effects subside soon! What CD are you now?

Angela - I am so happy that your appointment is happening!

Star - good luck at acupuncture :)


----------



## krissie328

I'm cd 7 so still early days. The nausea comes and goes along with hot flashes. I've also had 3 days of spotting which seems to be common on femara.


----------



## star_e

I'm right there with you all. The estrogen I'm taking to build up my lining is making me nauseas and exhausted. I'm so so tired. And I feel very hot at times too. Which is weird bc I thought these were the side effects of progesterone but I feel them w estrogen.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e the side effects and acupuncture will all be worth it in the end I've got good vibes about this FET can't wait to hear about when you go and get all PUPed up how many are they going to use xx

Krissie and Aphy I hope the side effects are good signs for you two too I really hope this is your month guys FX for you xx

AFM the healthy eating and fitness is going well been doing it for a month now and I can already see a change in my body how ironic though I'm getting slim in order to get fat with a baby bump lol but I hope it's all worth it xx I'm going to book in for acupuncture next week I think and start doing it see if it helps xx


----------



## star_e

Great plan Angela. I've really read the acu helps and the longer you do it in prep for IVF the better. I've been doing once a week. 

The estrogen is literally taking away all energy. The plus side is I've been able to fall asleep no problem. But bc I have to take it in morning and mid day as well as night I'm basically ready for sleep the entire day. I hope this all works. Im doing what I can. This weekend I'll make bone broth bc I've read it helps w the lining.


----------



## krissie328

Oh that's unfortunate you have to take it so early and it makes you so tired. But like you said it will be worth it to get your bfp.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e here's hoping it will all be worth it in the end how long have you got to take that for xx

AFM got a letter in the post from women's hospital they've received my referral for NHS funded IVF they said at present there is no waiting list so I should move quite quickly the referral is with the fund assessment team and once they hear back from them they will be in touch in due course so it's just a waiting game now to see if we qualify I can't see how we wouldn't but it's in the hands of them now xx


----------



## Aphy

Excellent news Angelala! Happy for you!

For the ladies on Clomid,did anyone experience acne breakout? I am cd13 and since about yesterday or so I have seen some breakout over my face. Other than that,I just have the nausea on off and cramps and some bloatedness. Trying to do BD EOD but as yet my cm isn't showing anything encouraging. Hopefully I O similar to last cycle at cd15/16

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## AngelaALA

On Clomid my skin broke out something horrid I'm only just now getting it back under control and my emotions were all over the place so hormonal one day happy full of energy the next just cry for no reason at all its was crazy xx Some months especially the first two my CM dried up and I had to rely on preseed to help but I also found drinking two glasses of grapefruit juice a day also did the trick so you could try that xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - that's such good news. No waiting list! Im so happy for you! Yea. I know you have to wait for qualification check but I know you will meet it. Can't wait to here about when it all begins. so you will do acu next week? Let me know how it goes. 

Aphy I didn't get breakouts. So sorry that's happening. So many side effects to these meds we all have to work though. Hopefully we will get out BFPs soon!


----------



## krissie328

Aphy- I didn't have breakouts on clomid. I was on a horrible emotional Rollercoaster on the higher dose. It also caused a lot of bloating.

I seem to be feeling better finally. I still have a constant headache but not the nausea I had. My ovaries are very sensitive though. Now I'm cd 8 we are going to try eod.


----------



## Aphy

Star,I hope you start feeling more energized soon!

Krissie,I'm so glad you starting to feel better. You should be closing in on O day soon so fx!

Angelala,thanks for advice,been trying grapefruit juice on and off the past 2 months and it hasn't really done much for me but will keep at it especially since I like drinking it &#128519;


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies I'm back I'll be testing tomorrow or Monday I'm already 2 days late but want to make sure I don't waste any tests. 

My surgery went well and we decided this month to dtd without clomid and start next month hopefully we won't have to and I get my bfp


----------



## krissie328

Fx you get your bfp Kaiecee.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## star_e

Aphy have you tried mucinex? The one only w the guaffisin ingredient? That's supposed to help w cm. 

Kaicee - fx for you. Glad your surgery went well. Good luck!


----------



## Aphy

star_e said:


> Aphy have you tried mucinex? The one only w the guaffisin ingredient? That's supposed to help w cm.
> 
> Kaicee - fx for you. Glad your surgery went well. Good luck!

I haven't even heard of it,will look into it,thanks!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star and Angela, so glad you're both getting good news!

Star how many embryos will you transfer?


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee welcome back glad the op went well and FX you get your BFP xx cant wait to hear your results in two days time hopefully will be goid news xx


----------



## liz0012

Hello! I'm ttc #3. I had my 3 and 2 year olds naturally n no problems and now it's taking awhile for baby 3 so my dr have me clomid 50 mg. I'm hoping this is the month! I had horrible overy pains and bloating really bad so I'm hoping I don't have to use it again. What's the chance of twins on clomid? Also, I have a 27 day cycle n I always have positive opk on day 15 so y having such a problem??


----------



## Aphy

Morning ladies! I suspect I O'd Friday during the night but if that's the case,shouldn't my temps increase? It went up a little yesterday but today is flat lining. I don't know what to think


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Liz I hope clomid works for you FX you get your BFP x the body is a strange thing I have no children but I have unexplained infertility they cant find anything at all wrong with us or why we cant have kids it will be three yrs in November sonce we started this journey x Ive done Clomid for 6 months and unfortunately it did not work for me but there is a lot of success stories out there so dont let that put you off Im now awaiting to start IVF xx like you I have no issues with O Im regular every month like clockwork and always O Clomid is meant to assist with better quality eggs and can make you produce more eggs meaning more chance of one being fertilised I would produce between 1-3 a month as I had follicle tracking good luck I hope this has helped xx

Aphy sometimes after O temps stabilise then they shoot up dont panic just keep an eye on it for the next few days hun x


----------



## star_e

Hi vankiwiw! Hope you are having fun on your trip. How are you doing? 

DH and I have decided we will want to transfer two bc we would rather error on the side of twins vs it not working. We've read many stories of transferring two and only one taking. twins does put the pg at high risk; I've read of many complications that occur w a twin pg so we had to carefully consider all of that. Still we decided two will be our best chance of at least one taking. Of course we will be devastated if none take. I'd have to spend another 5k and well that would be awful. Here's to hoping this is my cycle. My ftx. Keeping my spirits up and just hoping for the best. I Will continue to take estrogen until my next appointment. So still another 8 days or so. Then we check lining. If it looks good then I take progesterone for 5 days and then it's transfer time. Have another acu appointment this week. 



Aphy - usually my temp does rise but I know temps can be tricky. Give it a few days and see if it does go up. good luck. Do you do day 21 progesterone bloods?

Liz - welcome! I think twins are higher w clomid than without it but I'm not sure what the percentage chance is. Good luck w it. Let us know how it goes. 

Krissie - any updates?


----------



## krissie328

No update here. I've been temping and tracking cm and nothing significant. I've also done the random opk and nothing on there either. I'm trying to stay positive but I really am losing hope this is going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie your only CD11 there is still time hun xx FX you O soon xx

Star e FX you only need them two little eggs and get yoyr BFP in relation to the other eggs if it is successful are you going to keep them frozen for the future incase you want more how long can they keep them for xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. It isn't so much that I am feeling down with this cycle, it is more the ttc in general I am frustrated with. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I am definitely planing to take next cycle as a medication break. I think these 3 cycles have really been messing with me and I want to focus on eating better for a month or two. 

I reactivated myfitnesspal account so I am going to be focusing on that right now. I just need to clear my head from ttc.


----------



## Kaiecee

6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie sometimes a little break can help you remember the meltdown me and DH had LTTTC is hard and takes its toll on your body physically and mentally and also your relationship, you will get there and get your BFP sooner or later hun I have everything crossed for that xx

Kaiecee you should just take a test you maybe scared but its better to know than not know either way goodluck FX its good news xx

AFM not heard anything back yet about IVF but it could take weeks before I hear anything Im still just focusing on my fitness for now and decorating the house we're not actively trying at the moment we're not using protection but Im not doing OPKS and timing BD and all that as weve done all that and its not worked so we're just waiting for IVF now and thats it xx


----------



## krissie328

I agree with Angela, you really should test Kaiecee.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. :hugs: I talked with dh about a break next cycle or even two and he was fine. I knew he would be so I'm pretty sure that's what we are going to do.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - so sorry it's been rough. I'm really hoping femara works and that you don't have to question whether you have Oed or not. I'm very familiar w how that feels and it's really hard. glad you and your DH are on same page. I'm sending you tons of positive energy. Kmfx. 

Angela - I can imagine administratively it probably takes a while. Glad you are positive and keeping up w your healthy lifestyle. Think it will make all the difference. So hopeful for you!

Kaicee - good luck! Fx!


----------



## star_e

I really wish all this ttc wasn't so slow moving. It feels like time just crawls. I'm so hoping that my lining looks good on Tuesday and that I can move on to taking the progesterone and doing the transfer. At least I had my acupuncture appointment today. Gave me something to do that makes me feel like I'm progressing somehow. It went a lot better today. The first two times were hard bc I had never done it before and didn't know what to expect. This time a heat lamp was placed over my stomach and it made me relax into it a bit more. And we didn't do the sensitive ones in my feet so that helped a lot. Anyway I hope it's working! my ftx.


----------



## Kaiecee

realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd 
But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive


----------



## Aphy

Suspected 5dpo but still no crosshairs on FF and my temps seem to be all over the show this month &#129300; This is so frustrating! It's ok to go for the CD21 bloods on cd22 isn't it? I don't think I can get to it on Saturday when I should &#128534;

Star,I feel your pain! This ttc thing is really dragging out now. Wish there was some way to make it happen faster!

Kaiecee,maybe you have a little bit of chaffing inside from all the BD? Hope the sensitive spot doesn't become painful. At least now you know what the spotting is potentially about!

Sorry I have been a bit quiet his week! I am away from home for work this week and they are keeping me so busy durin the day that I don't have a moment to myself and then in the evenings I am with my sister and niece and nephew. I am so exhausted at the end of the night and yet I struggle to sleep! Get hot cold throughout the night.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I might wait till Monday to test so I can get some cheapies at dollar store I only have one frer left I'll then be 11 days late wow


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee I would of took the frer by now but FX for Monday that you get a BFP xx

Aphy going on CD22 will be fine if you have Od it will show high progesterone levels still so dont worry ask your Dr if you can begin follicle tracking as that will give you a better picture too xx from your chart I would say day 14 you Od from the dip then increase sometimes with PCOS temps can be hard to read so get to know your body your CM any slight pains and twinges you cervical position that will help FX for your bloods xx

Star e it might be moving slow but you are nearly there hun and I really hope it all goes well and you get your BFP I have everything possible crossed for you hun and praying for great results xx who'd have thought when we both started on here in January with our different predicaments and different reactions to Clomid that we would both be in the same position of IVF I hope it works for us both xx

Krissie you will get your BFP but maybe with how your body is behaving it is telling you that it needs a break from the meds I hope the break helps you out and helps your body O again when you start back on femera xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's driving me crazy not testing lol


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee said:


> It's driving me crazy not testing lol

:test:

Not much going on here, I do have a lot of ewcm so just waiting to see if I o now. I took an opk and it was negative so trying not to be down by that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee test do it you know you want to lol xx

Krissie heres hoping its O time I had my ewcm yesterday and a temperature drop today so today might be O day plus we BD so who knows maybe in with a shot we'll see xx


----------



## star_e

Aphy - I am having the same sleep troubles. Exhausted but still hard to fall asleep. It's so frustrating for me. I agree w Angela going one day after is not a problem. Your progesterone should still be high. Good luck!

Angela - so true! We started in January w clomid and have been here supporting each other w different but very difficult ttc issues and now we are both doing IVF basically around the same time. I'm so hopeful and excited for you. My fingers are so tightly crossed that you get in very soon and that it works! Have you started the acupuncture? Good luck w this natural cycle. Fx!

Krissie - I got really excited when I just read you are getting ewcm! Yea that's such promising news! I'm sending so much warm wishes and positive energy that the opk shoes a positive soon. Fingers super tightly crossed that you are in w a chance this cycle!

Kaicee - good luck w the test! Keep us updated!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Star!! 

How long until your next scan? I was thinking it was soon.


----------



## krissie328

I have been praying a lot and I feel so much more at peace with our ttc journey right now. I have a strong desire to focus more on getting myself healthy and less on ttc. So while I am still hoping this cycle is it I am also looking forward to a break from meds. I have a small list of supplements I am going to start to help get my PCOS under control and hopefully be ready for meds in a month or two. I really started to hate the person I was becoming, ttc stress was so high last cycle. Thankfully I have been able to calm down for this one but it really showed me a break is needed.


----------



## Andyb

Hi, I started Clomid today for the first time.. any side effects I should look out for?


----------



## Kaiecee

Andyb said:


> Hi, I started Clomid today for the first time.. any side effects I should look out for?

I got crazy hot flashes and I could definitely tell when I was ovulating seemed like my ovaries felt fuller


----------



## krissie328

Andyb said:


> Hi, I started Clomid today for the first time.. any side effects I should look out for?

Hot flashes here too. And a bit of ovary sensitivity. This was on 4 cycles of 50 mg. 

On 100 mg though I was so emotionally crazy. I did one round and won't do that again it was awful.


----------



## Kaiecee

So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days late


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaicee sorry to hear that I hope next month is a better month for you I would say if you are never late to still test hun as if it is AF you could be having a chemical and its best to know xx

Krissie really hope the EWCM is a sign and you dont have to wait long but I know how hard being on all the meds can be it can wear you down xx

Andy I got really bad skin and was super emotional sometimes I felt like a crazy person one minute laughing the next breaking down in tears xx

Star e not long to go now before you might start I really hope this is it for you xx Ive not started acupuncture yet Im trying to find one close to me xx


----------



## Kaiecee

No red blood just pink spotting now of course there is nothing and it's a very small amount....will test Sunday idpf nothing more happens I'll b 10 days late. 

Lower back pain,throwing up,sore boobs,headache,

Is it's not pregnancy I'm be totally floored.


----------



## star_e

Kaicee - sounds like a lot of symptoms. I hope you get your bfp but if not talk to your doc about being late and what the symptoms could mean. Fx. Hope you feel better. 

Krissie - I really hope this is your bfp cycle. Fx! I'm glad though that the idea of taking a break and focusing on yourself is something that you're looking forward to. I think that will be very helpful in your prep for cycles to come if this one isn't the one. 

Angela - good luck finding an acu and let us know how it goes. 

Afm - my appointment is on Tuesday so just waiting until then. Been having sleep issues. I just can't fall asleep. It's so frustrating.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e FX for tomorrow cant wait to hear what happens next xx

Kaiecee I agree with Star e if its BFN and your very regular speak to your Dr xx

AFM it looks like this month was an annovulatory cycle which Im okay about as we're busy decorating the house at the mo from reading up on it and Drs its extremely common and women normally have two a year Im hoping by next cycle I hear something back from the hospital and we have our first appointment xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- bummer about your cycle being annovulatory. Fx you hear from the doctor soon about ivf.

Star- fx for your appointment tomorrow. I hope you can start your progesterone and move onto the FET at the end of the week. 

Kaiecee- Any update hun? I hope you have figured it out by now. 

Afm, still no o. I leave Wednesday at 4 am for my trip so looking like this cycle was a bust. I will be taking a month or two or even three to regroup and focus on other priorities. I think I will be doing my supplements (including lydia pinkham which helped me o in May). And if that doesn't work then come November/December I think I will do another round or Clomid since I have not responded to Femara.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie sorry this month was a bust hope getting healthy and fit works though for you xx

Star e todays the day you go for your scan cant wait to hear how you got on xx

Kaiecee any news xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - sorry no O this month. Really glad you've been doing so well w the fitness stuff. Going to make all the difference w IVF. Can't wait for u to get your first appointment. 

Krissie - I'm so sorry femara did not work. That really is so frustrating. We were all very hopeful it would. I totally understand needing to regroup and I very much hope you feel better soon. Please keep us updated on how you are doing. 

Afm - appointment went well. Lining is 9. I'm not 100% sure what is good or not good lining but she said that was good. I am also continuing to take the estrogen I've been taking so I imagine the lining will still continue to build. The only thing new is that I'm going to be adding progesterone starting Saturday night and then I'll be taking progesterone after that three times a day in addition to continuing the estrogen until my appointment next Thursday. So the transfer is next Thursday! The doctor didn't ask me if we were transferring one or two and I didn't even think to mention that we want to transfer two so I'm not sure if I should call and tell them just in case. I also forgot to ask them about sleep medications because I need something to help me. The sleep thing has been out of control. im desperate for something to make me sleepy that's safe to do w ttc. So anyways next Thursday! I honestly can't even believe it. My ftx.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e thats fantastic news so made up for you Thursday will come by so fast I really hope its completely successful first time and got absolutely everything crossed for you Im smiling right now for you from ear to ear xx

AFM it looks like I may have Od on CD18 which is very late for me but we shall see if temps keep rising. Even if I have Im in with no chance at all as we last BD on CD14 as we've both been busy with the decorating of the house and too exhausted afterwards due to work and busy in the home. Still no news from hospital Ill give it two weeks and if nothing Ill call them xx


----------



## Handsomesmom

I stayed clomid on day 5 per my doctors orders had an ultrasound on day 14 along with 10,000 units of hcg. Ovulated on day 15 and now 5 days out. All have a week of waiting and wondering if it worked...


----------



## star_e

Angela - thank you so much for the support. I'm so so hopeful that everything goes well Thursday. I can't wait till then. I think it might go by so slow though because the exhaustion i have from the lack of good sleep is making the day crawl. Fortunately i fell asleep yesterday. Hope tonight goes well sleep wise. I have everything crossed for you too. I am sending you warm wishes for a successful cycle. Hope they call you soon! How's the fitness stuff going?

Handsome mom - good luck w your cycle.


----------



## Aphy

@Star, I hope you managed to get some decent sleep in? 

@Handsome, GL this cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Handsomemom FX for you not long to wait to see if its worked xx

Aphy your chart looks good how long till AF and you test xx

Star e I hope you get some decent sleep soon all the hormones cant be helping and the stress of it all but you are nearly there and I have a good feeling about this cycle I hope you get your sticky bean or beans lol xx

AFM it looks like I may have Od on CD18 which is very late for me but we shall see if temps keep rising. Even if I have Im in with no chance at all as we last BD on CD14 as we've both been busy with the decorating of the house and too exhausted afterwards due to work and busy in the home. Still no news from hospital Ill give it two weeks and if nothing Ill call them xx Also fitness is going well I feel like Ive got more energy and Im loosing inches and weight so all is good with that Im on this plan for another two months but if all goes well I wont be finishing it as Ill be starting IVF as I wouldnt risk doing weights after transfer or any exercise as I wouldnt want to unsettle anything whilst its trying to implant xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol it pasted my old response apart from the fitness:


AFM well I have Od CD18 its wierd as I got my EWCM on CD13 & 14 a little on CD16 but by CD18 it was sticky so not sure what that is about and CD18 is late for me normally O around CD12-16 but it could be due to clomid no longer being in my system. We're not in with any chance this month so I wont be testing at all as we only BD on CD14 as we've been busy decorating hopefully by the time AF comes we would have heard back from the hospital here's hoping xx


----------



## Aphy

@Angelala, I am sure the hospital will contact you soon with the date. Fx its soon! Christmas is literally only 14 weeks from now so before you know it it will happen!

As for my chart etc, I don't think it looks great. Temps are suppose to stay high aren't they accept for a possible implantation dip if any. I am CD12 today and my LP is around 13/14 days so AF should make herself known this weekend. I tested on 10dpo but got BFN so now I am just going to wait around and see. If she doesn't arrive on Sunday then I might test again


----------



## AngelaALA

Heres hoping the temp rises back up Aphy but not got long to wait till you know for sure FX for you xx 

AFM got a form from hospital that I have to fill out hopefully it wont be long till they get back in touch with my eligibility Fx for me xx


----------



## Aphy

Pre-AF spotting has started so I know I am out this cycle. AF should be here by Sunday


----------



## Aphy

I am so confused &#128553; The spotting is picking up so now I don't know if it's spotting or AF! TMI- blood barely touching my underwear but it's very evident on toilet paper and it's bright red but I don't have any of the usual cramps and pain that I usually get,just have a bad migraine. I'm going to see what it does in the morning. If flow still like this then I will make today as cd1 on FF and book my obgyn appointment. Why can't my body just be straight forward?!


----------



## star_e

Angela - yea that a form came in. that has to be good. So hoping it gets moving soon and you are in. Very excited for you. 

Aphy - so sorry AF is coming. I know how hard and frustrating it can be. Really hoping your next cycle gives you a sticky bean. 

Afm - I'm at acupuncture. Just waiting for my appointment to start. Cannot wait till Thursday. I'm not even letting myself think about it not working; that will literally devestate me. Just going to pray and keep positive.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I have absolutely everything crossed for you I really hope it works and you get your BFP I really do xx

Aphy so sorry the witch got you it is hard when AF comes but hopefully next month will work FX for you hun xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I can't wait to hear how it goes! So exciting!


----------



## star_e

my transfer was scheduled for this coming thursday, but something at work came up, and so i switched it to friday. 

this process is way more important to me than anything else, and i would never move the date if there was even the smallest chance that it would effect my chances for successful implantation. but i remember when I initially set the date, they just asked me if there was any day that did not work for me, meaning all days were up for grabs depending on what they had available. so i called and asked if it could be switched and they said yes b/c i have not started taking my progesterone (i start tonight, but before i was supposed to start yesterday night and once that is started the date is locked and cannot be moved). i told them that i would definitely rather do thursday if there were any risks to moving it by one day and they said it made absolutely no difference to the chances, and if anything friday is better bc it allows my lining to get thicker (though i know its not good if it gets too thick). on tuesday (sep 13th) it was 9mm. i feel assured but yet sometimes i start feeling like maybe i should not have said anything. it was more the thought that if everything is equal, id rather do friday, but if thrusday was better then id definitely keep it hands down. hopefully everything goes well.

the other thing is i start my progesterone tonight. when i checked with my pharmacy they had an old prescription that they had given me when i did my iui for progesterone 200mg and another one for inducing AF for 100mg. so i did not know which prescription it was. called the nurse and she said either is okay as long as i take it three times a day. but between the two she said do the 200mg b/c more is better. so that's what im doing. i was just a bit surprised that she said either was fine b/c the 200 is literally twice as much.


----------



## krissie328

That's good you were able to switch to Friday. Keeping everything crossed from a successful implantation Star. 

Aphy- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Angela- hopefully your approval comes in soon for ivf.

Afm, I suspect I o'd Friday or yesterday. I found it to difficult to temp during my trip so I don't know for sure. But I had some ewcm those days and it was definitely cream last night. And today's temp was up. 

Funny enough I suspectyou period Sept 28th which was the lmp for my ds. 

I am still gonna take a break this coming cycle and I'm hoping to work on my diet and supplements and get feeling better. Then depending on my cycle do meds in November or December.


----------



## star_e

how is everyone doing?

aphy - very sorry about AF. i know its hard. my fingers are tightly crossed for this cycle for you.

krissie - how are you doing?

vankiwis - any updates? i think you are still traveling, but are you doing well?

angela - hope you get news from the hospital soon. fx. fx.

kaicee - are you doing alright?


----------



## krissie328

Star- we posted at the same time. I'm doing good. Like I said I'm sure I missed my chance that cycle since my temps have spiked and it's been well over a week since we bd. 

Still planning my break so just trying to prep myself for that. Not planning to do meds again until November or December.


----------



## star_e

Good to hear from you krissie. I hope the break is restful and calm and everything you need. I hope we hear from you too, but only if that works w your plans for the break. Hope the school year is going well. 

I decided to stop temping bc I'll be on progesterone by tonight and it will make my temp go up and stay up until I stop taking it and I won't stop until they tell me to so no need for me to temp.


----------



## krissie328

I will be around. I find bnb very helpful in my journey. 

Makes sense to not temp once you start progesterone. 

I am going to start my diet tomorrow and got all my food shopping done today. I also have most of my supplements so will be getting those going. Hopefully I start feeling better soon. I can really tell I've slipped.


----------



## star_e

Krissie glad you got all the health stuff started. And that you have a plan for great self care. That's so important and will no doubt contribute to the ttc process. What supps are you taking?


----------



## krissie328

I will be taking inositol, vitamin d and a b complex. When af arrives I will also be taking lydia pinkham until I see my temp shift.


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie glad you have a plan!

Star I have everything crossed for you for Friday!

I'm good, we got back yesterday, our flight was delayed by two days due to weather. My body clock is all out of whack, it's 2am and I can't sleep, despite having 5hrs sleep in the last 40 hours!


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm calling myself out on this cycle I was 3 weeks late and still bfn then has some red so I'm now on day 3 of clomid 
Fx it gets back on track


----------



## liz0012

I'm out this month. For period yesterday:( back on clomid tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry liz. 

Good luck Kaiecee. Fx this your cycle. 

Afm, I missed o so I am out this cycle. Figures I would o while on vacation away from dh.


----------



## Kaiecee

Doing pre seed and of course my pineapple core again this cycle


----------



## krissie328

I really like preseed. I used it with ds and when my cm is not ew now.


----------



## star_e

Sounds great krissie. Doing what you can to get healthy. And contribute to the process. It's tough to know what works and sometimes it takes just trying something. That's one of the reasons I decided to do acupuncture. I figured it was worth a shot. Who knows if it's actually helpful but it makes me feel good just knowing I'm trying something.


----------



## AngelaALA

Liz and Kaiecee so sorry the witch got you here's hoping the next cycle brings more luck xx

Vankiwi glad you had a good vacation and having a smooth pregnancy your due date will be here before you know it xx

Krissie I hope the break helps like you Im out this month as didnt expect to O so late so me and DH hadnt BD only 4 days previously so I have no urge at all to test xx

Getting healthy is also good Im still on my health kick which is going well started lifting weights now which is hard work but Im actually enjoying it to be honest xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and Star I really hope everything goes really well on Friday I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Aphy

Round 3 of Clomid started last night, lets hope third time is the charm! Good luck to all the ladies xxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Aphy I really hope round 3 is the one for you xx


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi - I feel you about the sleep issues. I have them and it's really bad. I just can't fall asleep. so happy you and your bean are doing well! Sorry about the flight troubles too. I've never been delayed two days. I hope you are able to rest well very soon!

Aphy really hoping this is your cycle! Good luck. 

Angela - glad the health stuff is going better. Any word from hospital?


----------



## Vankiwi

Star both DD and I slept til 10am this morning! I'm hoping that's the end of our jetlag and we will be back to normal tomorrow!

Baby is doing well, I'm measuring two weeks ahead already, wonder if I'll get extra scans this time too! I have my GTT next week, yuck!

How are you feeling about the FET?


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi glad the pregnancy is going really well so made up for you hun whats a GTT?

Star e cant believe you will be doing the FET tomorrow thats come around quick I hope it all goes smoothly how are you feeling xx

AFM no news from hospital yet but I know it can take a while so just playing the waiting game at the mo, Im DPO10 AF is due in 5 days Im not in with any chance at all this cycle due to poor BDing but Im okay with that, still doing my health kick and it is going well lost 4kg so far so Im happy with that xx


----------



## krissie328

Van- fx you get back into your routine and both of you start sleeping better. I can't imagine how exhausting that must be. 

Star- So excited for you!! I look forward to your update tomorrow. 

Angela- you have been doing so good!! Fx the hospital contacts you soon. 

Afm, had a good first day on my diet. Now just hoping to stay motivated. I plan to do another med cycle after my next one. So sometime in November likely. For now just working on losing weight and eating right. I already feel so much better and it has only been one day!


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys!

Angela GTT is the glucose tolerance test. Routine test for gestational diabetes. It's pretty gross :haha: I had no issues last pregnancy so hoping for the same again.


----------



## star_e

Angela - glad the Health kick is going well. You are doing such a great Job with that. And in terms of the hospital yeah I guess you just have to wait but I'm very hopeful that you'll know something soon!

Krissie that's so awesome that you are already feeling better! Getting healthy and feeling better can only help the ttc process. So next cycle you will take clomid right?

Vankiwiw - I had never heard of GTT either. Sorry you have to do it. Fx it goes well. 

Afm - tomorrow I'm doing acupuncture before my appointment and then I'm doing acupuncture again after my appointment. And I think like about an hour to 30 minutes before my appointment I need to drink a lot of water because you're supposed to have a full bladder for the transfer. I've had a really busy week. So tons of things that I wanted to do before the transfer I wasn't really able to do like drink a lot of water and eat really healthy food. But nothing I can do now but hope for the best. We are transferring two to increase the odds. I'm so hopeful and going to try to do everything I can afterwards in terms of being healthy and being calm to try to make it work.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I hope everything goes well tomorrow and that in another week you get a big flaming BFP!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! And maybe in 5-6 months you can do the GTT too :haha:


----------



## star_e

so i finished the FET! I had to drink a lot of water before the procedure which made the transfer a bit uncomfortable, but only because I really needed to go to the bathroom! we transfered two embryos. the doctor double checked that with us -- she really wanted us to make sure we wanted to transfer two. she said it is "aggressive" to transfer two especially b/c we had high grade embryos. she said there is a 60-70% chance of twins and as we all know that is a higher risk pg. although DH and i had already discussed this before the FET, i must say i got a bit anxious when she posed the question again. i had a chance to discuss it again with DH and we stuck with our original decision on transferring two. i feel comfortable with the decision and am really hoping for the best. 

i did acupuncture before and after the procedure. the first part of the one after the procedure was super relaxing, but then the second half was less relaxing because i really needed to use the bathroom again b/c of all the water i had drank.

i plan on spending the rest of the weekend relaxing and eating good, warming food.

i have officially entered the TWW!


----------



## krissie328

Fabulous news Star!!! Keeping everything crossed for your bfp! I am so so happy to hear it went well.


----------



## Vankiwi

Woohoo congratulations Star! So excited for you!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi I hope the GTT goes well FX for you xx

Krissie keep up the good work being healthy and fit can only help the process of TTC xx

Star e amazing news so so happy for you I really hope its good news at the end of your TWW I would love twins Im a twin myself. The water thing though OMG my bladder is the worst as it is so having to hold my pee would be impossible xx


----------



## star_e

Thank you all for the support!

And Angela - I needed to hear some positive news about twins. Of course I've been reading about all the risks and have some anxiety. It's just with ttc you never know what's going to happen. I've read about several people transferring two and only one sticking and of course there is the possibility that none stick. So we just wanted to increase our odds. Truth is no matter what I decided I'd second guess myself bc that's just how I am. Glad to know you would want twins and are one yourself. it just helps. Wish the doc had not said it was aggressive to transfer two. I think many clinics are pretty anti transfer of two though. Bc of the risks.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e Ive read some thread about the hospital Im going to and they have transferred 2 to 5 eggs so I wouldnt worry at all yes there is higher possibility of complications with multiples but technology is so advanced now that the risk is smaller twins hasnt skipped my family in three generations Im a twin mums a twin and gran had twins on her side of family so there you go I would love to get that news Im having twins and if it turns out one of each well that would just be the icing on the cake xx


----------



## Vankiwi

How are you feeling today Star?

My mum has twin brothers and my dad's mum was a twin. None of my cousins have twins though!


----------



## krissie328

If I'd has twins I'd definitely have wanted them first. 

My cousin had a single and two sets of twins. All ivf. I know she is incredibly happy and blessed.


----------



## star_e

I'm feeling much better today. And I was yesterday afternoon too. I developed some anxiety the night of the procedure and that really impacted my sleep. I had had a very busy week too prior to Friday so I felt very stimulated. Things are settling now and I had a full night sleep last night - super thankful about that. 

I have had this nagging cough though. Not sure if I told you all about that. It's been for seven weeks now and I saw an ENT but the meds she wanted to give me my RE told me not to take them. I didn't answer the phone when the REs nurse called so she just left a message and said doc said not to take them. So I don't know why I can't take them. They are pregnancy category B so I was surprised. I listened to them and didn't take them but this stupid cough is so bothersome and then I get worried that it could effect implantation since I'm coughing so much. I think I'm going to revisit the convo w my RE and ask if I can at least take the over the counter one that the ENT told me about. 

I think the TWW is going to be really hard! I need to know! I've got to distract myself though. My test is October 4. But I think I'll take a hpt Friday or Saturday. my ftx. 

Krissie - did your cousin get the singleton via IVF also or just the two sets of twins? Did she have to do multiple rounds or first try? And congrats on making progress w your health! I saw your adorable little ticket. So glad you are feeling better too.


----------



## krissie328

Star- her single was her first ivf and they transferred two but one implanted. All of her pregnancies were first try with ivf that round. Her first were fresh embryos and the next two were FET. So her fresh resulted in one baby and her FET in twins. :flower: 

Thanks, I'm feeling so much better. I discussed it more with dh and I'm leaning towards doing femara again as I had almost no side effects. So much better than clomid. And since I o'd around the same time as I was with clomid it seems it is a better option given the lack of side effects. 

Dh actually wants to do it this coming cycle. I told him I would pick up my prescription this week and think about it. I have until Friday to decide. But we both thought it was to perfect my lmp will be the same as it was with ds.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - that sounds great bc it gives you the option to do it if you pick up your prescription. We will support you on this thread whatever you decide! Hopefully I'll have the same luck as you cousin! I'm really anxious and looking for signs but of course have no signs at all. I transferred two 4aa embryos and at my clinic that is highest grade. We did assigned hatching too which was also expensive. It's been taxing financially and emotionally. I'm praying and hoping. The TWW has been so hard already. October 4th could not come soon enough. I need to know!


----------



## Aphy

star_e said:


> Krissie - that sounds great bc it gives you the option to do it if you pick up your prescription. We will support you on this thread whatever you decide! Hopefully I'll have the same luck as you cousin! I'm really anxious and looking for signs but of course have no signs at all. I transferred two 4aa embryos and at my clinic that is highest grade. We did assigned hatching too which was also expensive. It's been taxing financially and emotionally. I'm praying and hoping. The TWW has been so hard already. October 4th could not come soon enough. I need to know!

Hope time is speeding up for you! Can I ask what exactly is assigned hatching?


----------



## krissie328

I was also wondering about assigned hatching. That is great you had some wonderful egg quality. It really sounds like a positive cycle and transfer. I have everything crossed for you. I would definitely be testing early, I wouldn't be able to wait. :blush:

Afm, thanks for the support. I still don't know what to do. I go back and forth on doing the femara and doing natural. I can tell af is coming as I am so achy and I have been so crabby this weekend. I am leaning more towards just doing the femara since it was the side effects of clomid that were getting me so worked up. Femara is like a dream compared to clomid.


----------



## star_e

Aphy - I meant to write assisted hatching. And that means they poke a small hole on the zona of the embryo to help it hatch. Basically if the zona is thick then sometimes the embryo won't be released (it gets trapped) and can't implant. Given how much we want this to work and how expensive all this is we thought the extra expense of it was worth it. Honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through the the week. The other times I waited I didn't know for certain like I know this time that the embryo made it to fertilization and to blastocyst stage. I mean I even know the grade of it and that we helped it to hatch. Seriously this needs to work. I'm at work and can't concentrate. I'm also wishing I felt some sign. 

For those of you who have received a bfp were there any signs?


----------



## krissie328

Honestly, my only sign was my cm increased and I got some pinching pains (implantation?) the 1.5-2 days before my bfp. Since I was charting my temps I got a bit of a dip as well the same day I had the pinching.


----------



## Aphy

star_e said:


> Aphy - I meant to write assisted hatching. And that means they poke a small hole on the zona of the embryo to help it hatch. Basically if the zona is thick then sometimes the embryo won't be released (it gets trapped) and can't implant. Given how much we want this to work and how expensive all this is we thought the extra expense of it was worth it. Honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through the the week. The other times I waited I didn't know for certain like I know this time that the embryo made it to fertilization and to blastocyst stage. I mean I even know the grade of it and that we helped it to hatch. Seriously this needs to work. I'm at work and can't concentrate. I'm also wishing I felt some sign.
> 
> For those of you who have received a bfp were there any signs?

Ok,now I understand! Everything I can cross is crossed for you this cycle Star! I really hope this is it


----------



## star_e

I hope I get it! So so not able to concentrate and it's t early for me to be this focused on it bc I don't officially find out till next Tuesday. I have no symptoms at all though. So I hope it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e when I got my one and only BFP I had no signs at all my belly bloated out and boobs felt heavy a few days before I took a test but that was it xx I really have absolutely everything crossed for you hun only one more week to wait hun I hope it flies by xx

Krissie I hope femera works for you and you do get that sticky bean xx


----------



## star_e

Honestly I know I'm not supposed to look for symptoms but I have nothing and have read many posts of people who do this and end up still with nothing. Im feeling negative about everything right now. If this does not work....I have never felt like this before during the TWW. Most of that is bc I've only had one TWW and knew I was in w a low chance. But with this we have put so much money down and I know they inserted two fertilized embryos and even helped them hatch. What else after that can be done? Nothing other than genetic testing for abnormalities but that's too expensive. I know I have to just be patient and wait but this is way harder than I thought it would be. Also I keep imagining taking a hpt and seeing the result white as snow. I pray that does not happen.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Star! I am sure those are all normal feelings. After ltttc it is hard to be optimistic because our hope has been crushed. Try to find some peace and something to keep your mind busy the next few days.


----------



## Aphy

Oh Star,pls try keep positive! Try not stress yourself out. I know it's so difficult right now but it will happen! It's almost time that you can start testing and getting some answers...fx for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star be patient and keep positive try meditation its only one more week I wouldnt test yet as due to the drugs it could give you a false positive Ive got good vibes hun that this will work you need to try and relax take it easy and try to focus on something else you will know soon enough xx


----------



## star_e

Thank you all for the support. Means so much. I have to find something else to focus on. It's just at work I can't even concentrate and now am super negative bc of no symptoms. All of this sucks. But I'll try to keep positive. I definitely do not want a false positive. How long should I wait to avoid getting one? I'm on estrogen and progesterone three times a day.


----------



## krissie328

Star- did you do the hcg trigger shot? I think it's 10 days for that to be gone or so. If not then you shouldn't get a false positive. 

I've heard no symptoms this early is better than symptoms. Plus your estrogen and progesterone will likely mimic or hide any symptoms you would have as they are caused by rising progesterone which you are supplementing anyways. 

I think typically symptoms don't start until closer to 6 weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I should be ov'ing in the next couple hours I usually Ov 5 days after last pill but wow the ovary pain is so much even in my back


----------



## star_e

Krissie I did not take hcg trigger. I think I'll test Saturday. My ftx. 

Kaicee - sorry you are in pain! Hope it goes away soon. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks last cycle was way off and long so I'm hoping I'm back on track this month.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck kaicee hope you O soon xx

Star e really hope you get that BFP FTX for you not long to wait xx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck this cycle Kaiecee. 

Star- sounds like a good plan. I really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? Af didn't show today so I am figuring on probably tomorrow. I am feeling pretty icky so I am sure that is why. 

I have officially decided we will do femara this cycle. My main reason for not wanting to was the side effects I had with clomid, but femara was much kinder so not really a reason. I am hoping I o a little sooner this cycle too. I am going to start taking myo-inositol and restart my bee supplement. So hopefully those will help encourage a good eggie earlier in my cycle.


----------



## star_e

krissie - that's great news! this process is tough, and its hard to keep plugging away, but we have to. my fingers and toes x for you! hows the health kick going?

time is still crawling for me. but today i actually started focusing on other things again and so im doing a better job distracting myself. its hard though.

also i have gained weight since january due to all the fertility meds so its annoying right now b/c i dont fit well in my clothes. i just wish the fertility meds had not given me pre-pregnancy weight gain. 

and still no symptoms at all. i know everyone is different and that bfps are not dependent on symptoms, but still, i wish i felt something. well im going to continue to distract myself. i plan on testing on saturday.


----------



## krissie328

It's going okay, I have good and bad days. But I'm hoping to get a bit more tight with it once af shows. I think it's mostly pms cravings.


----------



## AngelaALA

Ive just been through my PMS slump and it is so hard to stay on track with zero energy and cravings of fatty sugary goods xx

FX for both of you krissie and Star e you both deserve BFPS I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## star_e

I know what you mean about the cravings for sugary foods! I have such a sweet tooth!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well yesterday I caved and ate so much rubbish but today Im back on track just got to keep going and not let one bad day ruin my week onwards and upwards xx


----------



## star_e

That's right Angela and I've actually heard that having one day off from a health regimen can assist people in sticking to it.


----------



## liz0012

Hi guys! I'm on cd 12 and this is my second cycle on clomid! I should ovulate this weekend so my fingers r crossed!!!


----------



## star_e

Good luck Liz!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Liz.


----------



## star_e

I think I might test on Sunday instead of sautrday. Been researching the issue and I think 9 days past transfer is better than 8 days. DH wants to test Saturday but I'm really feeling like Sunday will be better. Gives my body more time. I'm so sick of this TWW. Never imagined it would be this hard.


----------



## krissie328

Star- the tww is definitely hard. But you're getting closer. The longer you hold out the more likely you are to get your bfp. I hope either day gives you that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Liz hope you O soon xx

Star e not long now heres hoping for a BFP xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck Liz 

Got my ch so onto the tww


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Kaiecee!! 

CD 1 here. Gonna try femara again this cycle along with diet and supplements.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks my dr wants 3 more cycles with clomid then will change me onto femara


----------



## krissie328

I asked to be switched since the clomid was making me crazy the last cycle and bit of the one before. I do have more of it so I can use that once I run out femara but I am hoping I won't have to.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is femara just as good? 
I had the worst ovarie pain right before Ov this month with clomid but I have to wait 3 more cycles I'm also doing metformin


----------



## krissie328

I o'd about the same time, I think a day later than I did on clomid. I also had zero side effects. Which to me was a huge plus. Clomid always gave me horrible hot flashes and towards the end awful mood swings. Last cycle my temps were higher in the tww than I have ever seen and my period is already heavier on day one than at any point with clomid. So that tells me my lining is also better.


----------



## star_e

Krissie such great news you are on for this cycle! Hope it works!!!! So you start femara in a few days?


----------



## krissie328

Star- cd 3 do I will start on Sunday. I'm really excited.


----------



## krissie328

Star- still holding out testing until tomorrow?

This af is kicking my butt. But I'm happy about that since that means my lining must have been good and thick. I'm feeling really good about this cycle.


----------



## star_e

so i caved and tested today! i took two different hpts- clear blue digital and FRER digital and both were BFPs!!!

i had so much anxiety as I waited for the results. And was shocked and thrilled when the clear blue results came in and then a little later the FRER. This whole process has been anxiety producing, especially this past week. Thinking about the emotional and financial stress...so i'm really thankful and appreciative to have this moment of happiness. 

i know i have to wait for the OTD and am aware that anything can happen, but for now i will be cautiously optimistic. i pray that Tuesday's beta confirms the hpts. my ftx!


----------



## star_e

krissie - sorry AF has been tough. but super excited you get to start femara soon and try for this cycle. fx!


----------



## krissie328

Yay! So excited for you Star! :wohoo:


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah Star!!!!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!! You're 8dp5dt right? So that's like 13dpo. Now to figure out how many are in there!!!!


----------



## Aphy

Star,I am so so happy for you!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaicee and krissie FX for you both that you get your BFPS 

Star e my god so so happy for you hope OTD goes just as well you must have cried tears of joy seeing them lines your journey has been tough and you are my inspiration to carry on as miracles can happen xx so happy for you xx


----------



## wifeybby

Yay Star!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :dance:

So happy for you!!


----------



## star_e

Thank you all so much. Your support and words of encouragement have always meant so much. I did cry many tears of joy. For a while actually! I pray that OTD confirms. Fx fx fx. I'll find out prob end of day on Tuesday. 

How is everyone else doing? Any updates?


----------



## AngelaALA

No news here hun Im CD9 no news from hospital yet Im going to call them next week if I havnt heard anything by then I think, its looking like we will not start before xmas if this is how slow they are but Im okay with that as decorating and focusing on getting healthy xx We shall see though xx


----------



## Aphy

4dpo and not much to report, just waiting the time away. 

Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## star_e

Angela - i hope they get you in soon or that when you call you get some good info from then. Decorating can be a lot of fun! Good luck this week with the health routine. 

Aphy- my fx for you for this cycle! And I hear you about the waiting. The reward for waiting is more waiting.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- fx you hear something soon. 

Aphy- fx you get your bfp this cycle.

Not much to report here. I started femara last night so just in that lovely when will I o phase?


----------



## star_e

Today was my OTD. Just found out the results of the beta. BFP confirmed! HCG 797! My second beta is Thursday. gonna do some research as to how much the number needs to increase by for the second test?

So so happy!


----------



## Aphy

Huge congratulations again Star!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Star- that's a great number. It needs to double every 48-72 hours. I'm sure it will that number is awesome.


----------



## star_e

How often will the number need to be checked?


----------



## krissie328

My office only does the two unless the second one comes back lower than expected. As long as you have two and they are doubling in that time frame then it is fine. I think then about 6 weeks we get a follow up ultrasound to make sure the baby is in the uterus and if multiples are a concern.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e thats fantastic news I am so so happy for you I bet its not sunk in yet lol probably wont till you go your forst scan I am over the moon for you hun, hows DH reacted too when you told him xx


----------



## star_e

Thanks Angela! DH is very excited and relieved and thankful. He wasn't nervous about the OTD results like I was. For him the urine test was the answer. I was very nervous and honestly am still a bit bc I have to do another test on Thursday and the number apparently needs to be increasing. So while I am thankful and happy, I'm still worried about Thursday. But my fx and sending out positive energy for it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e goodluck for tomorrow but Im sure everything will be fine once you have confirmation just relax and take it easy enjoy your growing bump hun you deserve it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well guy's Im out this month and Im one hundred percent fine with that because I have the worst toothache in the world right now my final wisdom tooth is trying to come through but coming out at an angle and pressing against the tooth in front causing it to fracture and a cavity along with an infection Ive got to have it extracted but I have to be knocked out for it and if Im pregnant then I cant have it done. I really want a baby but this pain my god couldnt put up with it for nine months its unbearable so there will be no timed BD this month as I cant risk it I need this tooth out of my head x


----------



## star_e

Oh geez Angela that sounds painful! When tooth pain is bad it's definitely like must fix asap. When do you get it extracted? Hope it's soon and you can survive the pain until then!


----------



## krissie328

That's so painful Angela. My dh just had a tooth pulled because his wisdom tooth caused it to fracture. He was in so much pain. 

That's such a bummer though you won't be able to try. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

I have to be knocked out for it as due to the crack my wisdom tooth has done they cant just pull it out as the tooth will break so my regular dentist cant do it they've sent through a referal and the waiting list could be around 3-4 weeks Im on my second lot of antibiotics for it and living off painkillers to get me through the day its grim. I cant believe Im going to say this but I definitely do not want to get pregnant at all till this bad boy is out as like your DH Krissie the pain is unbearable Im just hoping my op comes through quite quickly xx

Star e goodluck for today by the way xx


----------



## star_e

Angela hope they get you in quickly so you can move on from the pain! So sorry you have to go through the pain w reg pain killers till them. I'm sure you are uncomfortable!

I did my blood test about an hour ago. But won't get results till end of day or at least close to end of day. I'm so nervous. Have a fluttery stomach.


----------



## krissie328

Keeping everything crossed your numbers come back great Star! (Which I am sure they will!!)


----------



## star_e

Im so relieved. Second beta strong. Hcg 1790. So it went from 797 to 1790 in 48 hours. Next step is an OB scan on the 17th to look for gestational sac. And that's the six week scan. So it's interesting how they measure how many weeks pg I am. Seems like they add two weeks. So as of today I'd be 4 weeks 4 days. going to research it more.


----------



## Aphy

Star,congrats! Excellent numbers!!! So happy for you! As for their measuring of weeks,they calculate it from the first day of your last period which means they will always technically estimate 2 weeks ahead of real date. So outdated but that's what they do!


----------



## krissie328

Those are fabulous numbers!! They do add two weeks. In a typical cycle they would count from day 1 of your cycle. Since you don't ovulate and get pregnant until CD 14 typically that is where the extra two weeks come from.


----------



## star_e

Okay so when people say they are 12 weeks pg they are really 10 weeks? When people get really excited when they pass the first trimester since that's like a milestone are they talking about that date including the two weeks that are added on? Meaning do you have to wait for 14 weeks to think you're past the first trimester or can you think of it as passing the first trimester at the 12 weeks? I'm probably needlessly getting confused but I was just really surprised that two weeks were added on


----------



## krissie328

Technically, but I just consider second tri 13 weeks with the 2 weeks since it's the standard practice..


----------



## Vankiwi

A regular pregnancy is 40 weeks. You get pregnant at 2 weeks. That's on a typical CD14 ovulation. 

If you ovulated on CD21 for example, they would date you a week different at your scan. 

From memory you transferred on a Friday? At that was a 5 day transfer? So your egg retrieval was on a Sunday? Is that right? Sunday Sept 18th? If that's the case, Sunday 18th would be your "ovulation date". So you'd add 2 weeks on to that, meaning you'd currently (as of Thursday Oct 6th) be 4 weeks 4 days. 

Your betas are great, on the high end, wonder if they're both snuggled there! You'll know in less than two weeks!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e that is amazing news I am so so happy for you congratulations I cant wait till your scan to see if its twins or not xx


----------



## star_e

Thank you for the explanation vankiwiw. I did a frozen transfer so the egg retrieval was aug 15th and the transfer was sept 23. I found and IVF calculator and it said the same thing as you did. As of yesterday I was at 4 weeks 4 days. Im hoping the high betas are good. At what point did you have your first scan? mine will be at exactly six weeks. 

How are you doing? Everything going well? Has your sleep been better?


----------



## star_e

Thanks Angela! I'll know pretty soon! has your tooth pain subsided a bit w the painkillers or still super bad? When do you get it extracted?


----------



## Vankiwi

Star yes I'm sleeping better thankfully! Been really busy with house hunting and volunteer preschool stuff so it's been crazy since we got back!

I had my first scan with this one at 6w1d. All they could see was a fetal pole. Second scan was 7w3d and you could see a little blob with a heartbeat. Then I had another one around 10 weeks, and 12 weeks. So don't panic if they don't see much at 6 weeks!


----------



## star_e

Glad you are sleeping better! It's so important to get a good nights sleep! 

I have my first scan oct 17 which is exactly six weeks. I'm actually thinking of pushing it back a few days. Instead of Monday maybe going on the Friday would be better or maybe even the following Monday. . I've done some research and some people get all worried bc they couldn't see anything at six weeks and when they go back a few days later or a week they see something. Might just be better. Gonna think about it.


----------



## krissie328

We saw the heartbeat at 6+2 with ds. But many women don't see anything until 7 weeks. 

Afm, I'm very sick today so I stayed home. My temp went way high as I have a low fever so now my temps are gonna be screwy. But I'm done with the femara do just waiting to o. :coffee:


----------



## star_e

Krissie so sorry you are feeling sick. Staying home is nice but only when a little sick and not very sick. Fevers are often very draining. I hope you recover quickly and rest up nicely today. Glad you finished your femara and that this med does not have too many side effects. Hopefully the fever will go down soon and not screw w the temps too much.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star I would still go the scan even if all they see is a sac atleast you will know how many are there lol and they will probably book you back in for another scan a week or two later where you will see the heartbeat like vankiwi take all the scans you can hun xx

Krissie I really hope its just a passing cold and not a full blown flu or something hope you get better soon and your temps level out xx

Vankiwi glad your sleeping is getting better hows the rest of the pregnancy going how big is your bump now xx

AFM I have Od possibly yesterday, I was really thinking about BD but then my toothache hit me in the face and immediately I was like nope not a chance so no scheduled BD so Im out of the running this month. I am gutted as it was a strong O this month plenty of EWCM and O pain. But the pain Im feeling in the right side of my face is so immense at times that I have to stop whatever Im doing and just close my eyes holding that side of my face in my hand till the pain passes and even though the chances of a natural BFP are extremely slim for me I just couldnt take that risk at all as I couldnt put up with this pain for 9+months its wearing me down now as it is xx

I havn't had an appt come through yet but I was only referred less than a week ago hopefully will hear something next week and the tooth will be out before O next month xx hopefully by then I would of heard from the hospital too Im going to call them next week as it would of been around three weeks since we sent the forms off xx


----------



## krissie328

I hope you hear back soon for both your tooth and ivf. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is well.

Afm, still super sick. I've never been sick like this and I'm so miserable. Just hoping I'm well enough to bd tonight. My fever seems to be gone so now I will be able to see a temp shift if it occurs.


----------



## star_e

angela - so so sorry to hear about the immense tooth pain. it sounds awful and im sure is present almost all day. i hope you get in next week! are you able to sleep alright?

krissie - so sorry the fever has not gone down! ugggg, i hope you get better soon! i hope this weekend has at least been restful.

afm - im going to call the clinic tomorrow and im still going to get the scan, but im just going to ask to push it back by four days. i know all we will look for is a sac, but i at least want to see a sac. im just scared they wont see anything. and actually, im just nervous in general. i feel no symptoms at all and its very difficult to feel that this is real. DH is totally worry-free and thinks its already been confirmed and that we are fine. but i dont feel that way at all. i have zero symptoms. only the smallest little cramps but super infrequently and more infrequent as time goes on. i wish i could just let go and enjoy and think positive, but i havent been able to do that.


----------



## krissie328

Star- try not to worry. Most pregnancy related symptoms don't start until after 6 weeks. Also, it didn't feel the real for me with ds until 24 ish weeks. Crazy right? My only symptom was exhaustion and some nausea through first tri. So really mild.

At 6+4 they should definitely see the sacs and I hope the heartbeat(s).

Afm, fever finally broke last night. I'm feeling much better and took ds to the park this morning. But I'm still trying to rest as I don't feel that great still. We did get some bding in so that was great.


----------



## star_e

Krissie so glad you got to BD and that you were able to do something fun w ds. Fevers are so draining. Happy the worst of it is behind you. 

Thank you so much for your post. I have heard symptoms don't really develop till later and yet I am still hoping multiple times a day that I develop a symptom. Just bc it would reassure me. 

Didn't realize how nerve wracking this would be. I never felt it to this extent before IVF. But doing IVF - knowing that I literally did everything I could other than pgs testing - transferring two embies and even paying extra for the hatching really makes the waiting more nerve wracking. It has been very costly emotionally and financially ....I'm praying this works. Fx fx fx. 

So what was keeping you from thinking it was real? And what happened at the 24 week mark to change things?


----------



## krissie328

Honestly we tried for 8 years for him. Then I was just a wreck with anxiety. I was sure we were constantly going to lose him. 24 weeks is called v day, or viability when they will attempt to save the baby if born. I think that was it, knowing he had a chance on the outside. Plus we knew he was a he and had a name and he really picked up his movements around 22-24 weeks. 

Don't get me wrong the anxiety was bad throughout the entire pregnancy and through his first months. I'm hoping with our next I can be a bit more clam. But with two losses now I'm not sure if I will calm down any, just different I guess.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I feel so much bigger this pregnancy! I'm measuring ahead already too so it's no wonder.

Krissie I'm still anxious now! I find pregnancy nerve wracking. When you've been through losses it's hard to be blissfully unaware!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e the symptoms will come the nausea over heating back aiche and swollen ankles and then you will be wishing them away lol I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx 

I know what you guys are saying due to the LTTTC and the loss Ive had I know Im going to be a nervous wreck when it happens for us xx

I havnt got any CHS yet but I think thats due to my high temps prior to O due to the antibiotics and toothache causing restless nights Im hoping it will still be able to detect it xx


----------



## krissie328

I got a positive opk today! :wohoo: 

It is just a tiny bit lighter but given my cm is also good I am guessing this is it. Which totally figures given how sick I have been and Dh is now sick. Gonna try to get one bd session in before he leaves tonight though. My temps are a disaster though so I won't be able to pinpoint exact ovulation but if they stay high I can at least assume I did o.


----------



## star_e

krissie - you certainly tried for a long time for your ds. i can imagine how nerve wracking it would be after suffering losses. i feel anxious and have not experienced that yet. its just how hard it takes to get to the point of being hopeful. Well all I can do is hope for the best. Oh and whhooooo for your positive opk!!! Fx fx fx!!!!!!!

vankiwi- how are you doing? Are your symptoms manageable? Still really busy?

angela - anyword on getting an appointment for the tooth pain?

afm - still have anxiety, but manged to not totally fixate on my fears today. had a lot of stuff to do so that helped. i pushed my scan back by a few days. its now going to be next friday. fx.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie so happy you have Od FX for you xx

Vankiwi thats good that your measuring ahead means youve got a big healthy strong baby in there xx

Star e I cant wait to hear back from your scan I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx Im sure everything will be okay xx

AFM well called the hospital they recived my paperwork they sent it all off to my own hospital as the fertility one is in another county (not far) for it to go to a board for there approval as it will be my county that have to pay for it via there NHS budget that was sent on 24/09 and can take 56 days so I wont hear anything till end of Nov more than likely we will start IVF in Jan which is good really as at present we're doing house up and we get xmas out the way before we start x


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie that's great! Hope you got that BD in!

Angela glad you got to talk to the hospital! The new year isn't far away now.

Zoe was measuring ahead too but not until over 30 weeks. It was because she had really long legs!

Star I'm fine, no real symptoms now, apart from a huge belly :haha: and a bit of heartburn now and then. 

Still really busy, can't remember if I said we've bought a townhouse and will be renting our current place out. We move in just under six weeks. Then baby comes six weeks after that! So much to do!


----------



## star_e

Vankiwiw - congrats on the townhouse. Moving is stressful, but also exciting. Hope it all goes well! you LO gets to arrive to the excitement of a new place :)

Angela - glad you heard from the hospital. Nice to know what the schedule is. This gives you time to fix your tooth. I hope you are t in too much pain still. 

Krissie - fx! fx!


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi- moving is terribly stressful but so worth it (at least after it is done!!) I cannot believe you are already 3rd tri!! I am glad to hear you are doing well though. :flower:

Star- I am so excited for your scan. I should be testing about then so something for both of us to look forward to! 

DH and I didn't get to bd last night. He was so busy with other stuff that needed to be done. So hoping to at least try tonight. We did bd Sunday so still in with a good shot.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm on 15dpo no af so wondering if my cycle is still screwed up or maybe my pre seed and clomid worked


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee said:


> So I'm on 15dpo no af so wondering if my cycle is still screwed up or maybe my pre seed and clomid worked

:test:

I can't wait to hear how it turns out. Fx for your bfp!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks but not getting too excited just yet


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks but not getting too excited just yet

I understand. Af can do such cruel things. A couple cycles back she was a day late, drove myself mad.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was 28 days every month till my surgery in August I was just spitting in September so I'm hoping it was just off that 1 month


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee FX cant wait to see your test we need some line porn xx

Vankiwi congrats on the new home my god that will be stressful but worth it just make sure you dobt over do it dont want an early arrival xx

Krissie FX you have caught a sticky bean xx

Star e not long now hope youve been able to get your anxiety under wraps how you feeling xx


AFM so made up had a call from the Dentist surgery they had a cancellation go in for my consultation tomorrow so hopefully by next week my toothache will be no more x


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela glad you get your tooth sorted sooner rather than later!

Thanks guys, it is a bit of a stressful time, that's for sure! But it'll be worth it. We get close to double the space and a third bedroom, as well as our own yard which will be lovely for the kids.

I can't believe I'm third tri either, this has gone so much faster than with Zoe!


----------



## star_e

Vankiwiw - having a yard sounds so so very nice! Good luck w the move. Hope you are getting restful sleep. 

Krissie - so you will be testing next Friday? That's when I have my scan. So yea we will both be looking forward to it! Fx!

Kaicee- goodluck!

Angela- so super thrilled you have an appointment and can end the tooth pain misery. It sounds so so hard. Good luck w it! It will be over soon. 

Afm - still anxious but been focusing on other things a bit better. hope this weeks passes quickly and that next week does not crawl.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e just one more week to wait FX everything goes well Im sure it will hun its exciting to find out if its one or two xx

AFM my tooth is booked in but for 22nd Nov which is a long way off not great but the antibiotics have worked not in constant pain still get a little pain now and then when I eat but its manageable thank god xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd2 for me back to clomid tmr again with pre seed and meformin


----------



## krissie328

What a bummer it's so far out Angela. 

Sorry af arrived Kaiecee. :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

I would like opinions on whether I should start my Clomid (cycle# 4) today or not. I had 1 incident of spotting on Monday,then nothing on Tuesday,then (tmi) dark brown spotting and a clot like mass on Wednesday then AF with cramps on Thursday for an hour in the morning and Only minimal brown spotting again today. I usually take Clomid cd5-9 but don't know if I should consider Thursday as CD1 now or what?


----------



## Aphy

I would like opinions on whether I should start my Clomid (cycle 4) today or not. I had 1 incident of spotting on Monday,then nothing on Tuesday,then dark brown spotting and a clot like mass on Wednesday then AF with cramps on Thursday for an hour in the morning and nothing since then. I usually take Clomid cd5-9 but don't know if I should consider Thursday as CD1 now or what?


----------



## krissie328

Aphy- I would consider today cd 2.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Krissie!


----------



## star_e

Aphy have you ever had a clot like mass before? Could you run it by nurse or doc?


----------



## star_e

Angela so sorry the tooth appointment is so far away. But glad the pain killers are helping you!

Krissie - how you doing?

Sorry about AF kaiceee!

Afm - just waiting. it feels like forever. One week is so long to me right now. But I'm glad I pushed it. Hopefully I get some encouraging news.


----------



## krissie328

Star- fx it goes quickly and you see a beautiful heartbeat or two next week.

Angela- sorry your appt is so far out but fx your tooth continues to feel okay.

Afm, it's going well. Feeling more confident that I did ovulate. I'm gonna test Monday since it's my due date for my first miscarriage. Then gonna try to wait until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## star_e

Krissie I hope the week flys by for both of us!


----------



## Aphy

star_e said:


> Aphy have you ever had a clot like mass before? Could you run it by nurse or doc?

No,nothing like this before. I have an appointment with my obgyn on Wednesday so will ask him then. I want him to investigate my lining to make sure it isn't too thin and also I am going to demand an hsg. I am thinking to try go see another obgyn for a second opinion if he refuses to do it. Only negative is that there is a long waiting list to go see a new one,up to 6 months wait. Going to call on Monday for an appointment to see when they could see me.


----------



## krissie328

That's a good idea to ask about the clot. I hope they get you some further testing. No need to take clomid if you're tubes are blocked.


----------



## star_e

Aphy I've heard hsg is painful but definitely important to do. I'm surprised my RE did not have me do one bc she mentioned it wheni first met her but it seemed to slip through the cracks. I pray that everything goes well for me next week. Cause one thing I never told her was one time ine of my other docs told me I have a uterus that was shaped in some way (don't remember what she called it). I would have to look through my paperwork to see if I can find it. Anyway I never told me RE about that. 

I hope everything is well with you and that you get to do the test to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I hope everything goes smoothly for you FX you get the heartbeat and dont worry about the shape of you uterus the Dr will see if anything is strange with your uterus when you go for your scan plus if it was anything of concern your old Dr wouldnt have put you on Clomid FX for you xx

Krissie FX the TWW goes quickly and you get your sticky bean xx

Aphy I hope you get the tests you want done I agree with star e and Krissie tell them about the clot FX it all goes smoothly xx

AFM my tooth appt is ages away but the antibiotics have worked so Im not in constant pain only when I bite down hard do I feel pain still its made me eat less and chew slower so theres always a positive today I learnt how to wallpaper took me all day to do a small room but feeling quite proud of myself I feel like Im finally making progress on my house hopefully will all be done for xmas xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- at least the pain is manageable. 

Afm, things are good here. I got a blazing positive opk today and a ton of ewcm so I figure I'm actually oing now. I think my illness is what caused my false ch for cd 10.


----------



## star_e

Good luck krissie!

And Angela that's so awesome that you learned how to wallpaper! Super cool. Hope you get it all done by Xmas! It will feel so good to have that done and your tooth cleared and then IVF! Fx for you.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie FX you get your CHS xx

I know Star e I have so much to look forward too and cant wait for 2017 now to start IVF Im actually glad its not starting sooner as I know paint fumes are not supposed to be good when pregnant plus all the stretching and bending this house needs to be finished before I join the bump crowd.

Star e not long now till scan day just a few more sleeps and it will be here xx


----------



## star_e

my scan is actually on Thursday! I'm so nervous. Still seems so far away bc each day feels like forever if you focus on it. I've been trying not to think about it but it's hard. I still don't have any strong symptoms. I'm more tired before bed and yesterday I had some nausea but I think that it was a result of food not sitting well w me bc I'm fine today. I'm going to keep hoping for the best but I am nervous. I wish my scan was tomorrow. My ftx.


----------



## krissie328

Star- exhaustion is a good sign!! That was really my major symptom along with nausea here and there. Fx Thursday shows lovely little heartbeat(s). 

Angela- I am glad to hear you are keeping positive. January will be here before you know it!!

Afm, I switched to ff to opk interpretation and it set my o day for Sunday. My temps are just too erratic I think. Plus I was sick again last night so apparently this bug has not worked its way through. I am fairly certain I have o'd so now just in the tww!


----------



## star_e

That's great krissie! Fx for you! Are you testing this week? Or next?

Aphy- did you speak w your doc? How's it going?

Angela - so glad the schedule of everything is working out for you. It's really the best when that happens :)

Vankiwiw - always wishing you and your bean well. 

Kaicee - any updates?


----------



## krissie328

I won't be testing until next week. Probably the 25th just because Oct. 25th was the day I got my bfp with my ds. :cloud9: And that would just be really special I think.


----------



## star_e

Fx krissie!


----------



## Aphy

My appointment is tomorrow morning so will update with whatever info he deems me worthy of knowing (my patience with him is running thin). I called the other obgyn that specializes in infertility to get an appointment for a second opinion but they say I must call on 03 Nov for an appointment in November. Hopefully my current obgyn agrees about the hsg...hope there isn't a waiting list for it since I will be cd7 tomorrow already which leaves me only 6days (2 of which is weekend) to safely have the hsg this cycle. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

Fx Aphy that you are able to move forward for this cycle. It sounds like seeking a second opinion would be a good idea. 

I wish we had more options locally. We only have the one hospital and all the ob/gyns are located there. The closes non affiliated clinic is 45 mins away.


----------



## Aphy

Obgyn appointment was yet again not the most informative but I eventually got my HSG referral (though you could see he was doing it strictly because I was making a fuss and he was humoring me, making comments about how I need to be patient etc). He wanted me to only go for it then after my next AF but I pointed out to him that since I am only cd7 this morning, why must I wait?? Also spoke to him about my period that only lasted for half a day and the clot I passed the day prior to AF. He was not concerned at all. He says that the clot was my lining (tmi- lining that is shed apparently looks like liver which is how you know its lining) so I asked how I could be shedding my lining a day prior to actual AF bleeding, he didnt have an answer. All he said was that I must count my CD1 as the day I get the shedding of the lining (so even if I dont get red flow it seems). So from now on I will be counting cd 1 as the day I get my first spotting. That means I have actually been taking the clomid on later days than cd5-9 (oops! either way I still ovulated). I mentioned I was worried that the very short AF meant my lining was thinning due to Clomid and he looked at me as if I am stupid and said that Clomid thickens your lining, it doesnt thin it...this goes against everything I have read! Anyhow, the plan is to go for the HSG on friday (cd9) and then decide further from there...

He gave me no info whatsoever about the HSG, only to say I am going to have discomfort. Any suggestions on how to prepare for it? Should I drink pain meds before etc? How long afterward can one BD? 

Sorry for the long post...I hope everyone else is having a good day and feeling positive!


----------



## star_e

Aphy that's great you can do the hsg and get some answers. I'm not sure what to make of your docs answer that clomid thickens lining bc I've heard the opposite too. As far as prep goes, I've never taken it but I've heard people say that mentally knowing it is going to hurt helped. Sorry to tell you that. I hope that you are lucky and it does not hurt as much as I've heard. But just be aware that it might be painful. It is supposed to be short lived but some people say they felt discomfort for a while after. If you can have someone present with you that would be good;so you are not alone. I think it's great you are getting this done. I'm surprised I didn't have it done. Oh well. Good luck. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks so much Star :) I have also heard that it is potentially painful, I really hope it isn't too bad but too be honest, I will be very surprised if I do not have a blockage after all the abdominal surgeries I have had. Unfortunately no-one will be able to go with me so I will brave it alone and then come and debrief myself here with you ladies :D


----------



## Vankiwi

Aphy I went by myself for mine first! I was nervous but it only hurt for 2 seconds. I did take Tylenol an hour beforehand. And you can BD that night!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star how are you feeling?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Aphy. I am glad he isn't making you wait.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks vankiwi and krissie &#128512; I will take pain meds an hour before just in case. How is everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

I am having another frustrating cycle. I got a darn near positive if not positive opk on CD 10, another one on CD 16 (with beautiful ewcm) so I figured that was it. Well still no temp rise and that was on Saturday. So just feeling discouraged. I am getting more ewcm today but no positive opk. So yea.. just over it to say the least.


----------



## Aphy

I'm sorry O is playing hard to get Krissie,that's so frustrating when you just want to get on with it! Does this happen often?


----------



## krissie328

No, I have never had a false positive opk. I have always o'd so this is strange. However, the patches of fertile cm and late o are common.


----------



## star_e

Vankiwiw - im feeling fine but that makes me nervous bc I'm wishing I had clear symptoms! My scan is tomorrow and I'm really nervous. I honestly cannot take hearing anything but good news. I hope this lack of symptom thing is just bc it's still early. I mean I've had some mild mild symptoms but they can be explained by other things. Nothing as a clear symptom. I pray that it goes well for me tomorrow. im so so so hopeful. But almost wanting to cry just bc of my fear. 

krissie - opks don't work for me bc of pcos. But I know that's never been a problem of yours. Do you think in this case that maybe that happened to you that the pcos made it read positive even though it might not of been? And I know this might be not possible but is there anyway that you can get a scan when you get a positive OPK to see if the follicle is actually almost ready or is that not an option?


----------



## Vankiwi

Star having no symptoms isn't unusual this early on! Hoping for positive news tomorrow! 

Krissie sorry you're having a rough cycle! How frustrating!


----------



## star_e

Good news. I'm so relieved. Baby is on track measuring 6 weeks 4 days. I got to see the heartbeat! So amazing! We are so thankful. 

The other embie didn't take. She showed us what looks like it trying to implant though she said we can't really know what that thing is. Could be a small blood clot. She said I might have some bleeding at some point. But might not and it won't affect anything. We have one more appointment next week and then if everything goes well at that point we will graduate from the fertility clinic.


----------



## krissie328

That is fantastic Star!! I am so so happy for you.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star that's amazing news!! Congratulations! Bet you're relieved and great call on transferring two!


----------



## Aphy

So So happy for you Star!!! You must be so relieved :D


----------



## Aphy

Hsg done and all is clear! Was not painful at all despite doctor keep telling me it's going to hurt. Said it was the fastest one she has ever done cause everything flowed so easily. So relieved! Let's hope the problem isn't then with DH, but that we will only investigate from January


----------



## krissie328

Great news Aphy. I'm glad it was not very painful and all is clear.


----------



## star_e

Aphy that's great news that it didn't hurt at all! So you are all set to continue with this cycle right? Fx for you.


----------



## Aphy

Yes,all set! Due to O on Wednesday so BD time coming up soon. I feel a bit raw and sensitive and a constant burning sensation (think that's from the antiseptic they used) but other than that all ok.

Can I just vent quickly about something totally unrelated to ttc? Just when I felt like I finally have nothing to worry about,DH comes home to tell me he lost his flash drive that has all our personal information on. I mean our identity documents,salary slips,bank statements, marriage certificate,proof of address,tax numbers...everything! Now I am terrified somebody finds it and commits identity fraud or worse (crime is horrendously bad in our country). We have driven around looking and asking but so far nothing. I'm the type who has tendency to imagine worse case scenarios non stop in my head...can't describe how worried I am.

sorry about offloading. Trying my best (poorly) to not bite DH head off currently


----------



## krissie328

Oh Aphy I am so sorry you are dealing with that. I would be so sick with worry. 

Afm, I have great ewcm today. So fx that means o is finally coming. Tomorrow is cd 23 and the same day I o'd last cycle on the same dose of femara.


----------



## Kaiecee

Should Ov any day now I really hope this is my month


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie so sorry this cycle is so confusing over O lets hope this is O now FX for you and if you do O thwn atleast you can see a pattern wuth femera that you O later on with it xx 

Aphy I had an HSG and it was slightly uncomfortable for a minute but thats it glad everything went well here's hoping this month is your month and I also find it strange that your Dr would say it thickens your lining as it even says it on the side effects that in some cases it can make your lining thinner and in my case it dried up my fertile CM I had to rely on preseed for a few months xx

Kaiecee fx you O soon hun and you catch that sticky bean xx

Star e I knew everything would be okay so so happy for you and cant wait for your next scan you deserve this so so much Im over the moon for you and super excited all that emotional rollercoaster, time, effort and cost has all been worth it xx

AFM so sorry not been on here of late I stupidly scratched my eyeball right across the pupil which made me blind for a goid few days I couldnt focus on computer screens or drive so Ive not been able to check in xx Im getting better now vision is still slightly blurry but its healing xx On a positive note though got a letter from the hospital the other day our 3 nhs funded cycles of IVF have been approved and they will be in touch with me shortly with my appountment date for my consultation I cant believe how quickly they have approved it due to my last conversation with them I wasnt expecting to hear anything till the end of Nov so happy I could end up starting next month wish me luck xx


----------



## star_e

Aphy - so sorry about the loss of the flash drive. That is something I would be very worried about too. I guess going forward the thing to do, which of course I know you will be doing, is to monitor your accounts, etc very closely. And act on it immediately if something happens. I wish that had not happened. And fx that you find it. 

Krissie - I have everything crossed for you that you O soon and that this is your month. Hope you get a lovely temp rise. You deserve it. Fx!!!!

Kaiceee - good luck this month!

Angela - yikes the scratch sounds like it must have been scary! I'm so glad you are recovering! I'm sending you the warmest wishes for a quick transition back to decorating, driving, reading, etc. also what awesome news that NHS got back to you!!!! You had a beautiful attitude about waiting, but how sweet is it that it could be sooner. Oh I have everything crossed for you that it all goes well!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Star e Im just more relieved that Ive been approved it was lying heavy on my mind the not knowing the stress of if we're not approved what will we do how will we afford treatment and if it doesnt work first time do we pay out for another go or leave it, you know what I mean hun as you've been there xx my IVF is funded all the way up to the age of 40 yrs old so there is no time limit but I want to start immediately looking at my chart I could start next month as AF will be due around 21st Nov so could start the meds then and in all honesty that would be great timing as my decorating will all be complete, my tooth will be taken out on 22nd Nov and to get good news just before xmas and tell the family would be amazing xx

How are you feeling anyway Star e you excited about your next scan hopefully on the next one you will hear a heartbeat xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - it must have been a huge relief knowing you got approved. I'm sure it was nerve wracking. Now you can soon start the process! We will be here to support you along the way. I have my ftx for you!

Afm - I had tiredness as a symptom before the scan but blamed it on the progesterone. Which I'm sure the progesterone is causing part of it. But now the tiredness has noticeably increased. I go to sleep much earlier and by bed time Im exhausted. my bbs are a more tender this week and I feel lightheaded when my stomach is empty so I eat more frequently. I feel mild nausea after taking vitamins but no morning sickness. 

I have my next us this Thursday and if all goes well I graduate from the fertility clinic and will be released to my obgyn.


----------



## Aphy

Got my smiley face (+opk) tonight right on time...DH going to have to perform the next few days &#128514;


----------



## star_e

Good luck aphy!

I also forgot to mention in my earlier post that I've had tooth pain the last four days. I'm completely sure I have a cavity or two. I have an appointment next week I believe. I don't think they can figure out where the cavity is without an X-ray. Not sure. I'm going to research it and maybe if I really need it done I can wait for the best time to do it. If doing it during the early weeks is not good I can wait till a bit later.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Aphy!! 

Star- that totally sucks about your tooth! Hopefully it feels better soon or is an easy spot to see. I was in third tri when I went to the dentist and they did not do x-rays because I was pregnant.


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy FX you catch a sticky bean enjoy the BDing xx

Star e tomorrow is your scan thats come around so quick cant wait for your update xx I hope the toothache eases off nothing worse than toothache Im back the dentist today the infection has come out my tooth and caused an absess right next to it lovely cant wait for it to be taken out nothing but agro hoping my spell of bad luck is ending now and nothing but up up up from now on xx

How arw you doing Krissie have your temps increased xx


----------



## krissie328

Oh Angela that really sucks. I hope it's not bothering you much. 

Yes! My temp shot up today. So I'm quite sure I o'd Monday. I'm having horrible cramps. I've read it's likely caused by the fluid released by ovulation irritating the uterus.


----------



## star_e

oh Angela your tooth pain sounds awful. Hope these next few weeks before your appointment go as well as can be. 

Krissie - such great news about your temps! Kmftx!


----------



## star_e

Had my appointment today. 

The baby is doing great. Measuring on track. Strong healthy heartbeat. She said the position of the sac is perfect. All is perfectly well right now. So normally I'd be on cloud 9. 

But that second embryo that didn't implant properly is still there. Not sure if it got bigger or what but it is either going to pass through me or get absorbed by my body. Doc said again it shouldn't affect my sticky bean. I pressed her on it though bc I'm concerned. She said it really shouldn't affect it but that she can't say it could never affect it. She said it's possible that when it comes out it could push this one out. But do to the location of the sac, she does not think that would happen. She told me not to worry bc it's pointless as it could just get absorbed and we can't do anything about this anyway. she also warned me that if it does pass through it will likely freak me out. I guess cause of the blood and all. I'm nervous and now am wondering at what point can I not worry about this. Bc she said this could happen at the 14 week mark and used that as a reason for me not to worry bc I could be worried for weeks. 

I wish i could not worry but I am worried now. Does anyone know anything about this type of scenario? I have another appointment next week so I'll ask her what are the chances of something bad happening. But I doubt she can even tell me that.


----------



## krissie328

Oh Star!! Do try not to worry. I do get it though. But most likely it will be fine. I have seen numerous twin pregnancies that one of the babies did not make it. Most of the time it is absorbed or the other one causes bleeding and is lost that way. From the sounds of it either way should be okay to your remaining embryo. 

I had two cases of bad bleeding in first tri with DS. But he turned out okay. We don't even know why I had it actually. So at least you will have a little peace knowing what it is if it happens. :hugs:

Afm, I got my crosshairs today. :happydance: I am feeling so relieved knowing that I did o. And I have my typical nightly hot flashes that I get after o. Gonna try to hold out until 10 dpo to test. That seems to be the day I get my bfps. But I will likely start with cheapies at 8 dpo just to get the urge to pee on things out of the way. :haha:


----------



## star_e

Krissie - so happy for you! I have everything crossed for you. Sending you warm wishes for a bfp. 

I've done a lot of reading just now and it does seem like most are absorbed. Some do pass it through and bleed and the other embie survives just fine. I guess I now wish I hadnt pressed her for the info bc otherwise she would have just said don't worry it shouldn't affect anything. Which is what she said last time. It's just now in my mind and until a scan shows it's gone. I'm going to prob be worried :(


----------



## krissie328

Well fx it is absorbed just fine by your next scan. You said you will get an additional one to check next week?

I told Dh that if I get pregnant before Christmas I want an early gender scan as my gift. We have a place locally that does them at 16 weeks and gives you a recording of the heartbeat and a cd of pictures.


----------



## star_e

My next appointment is one I would have anyway. It's my last one at the clinic and then I graduate from the fertility clinic and am released to an OB doc. From what I've read it seems like it most often gets absorbed sometime in first trimester. So might take several more weeks. I just pray it gets absorbed. 

Krissie - that sounds like a lovely idea. I really hope this works for you. Ftx!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie yey for the CHS here's hoping you caught a sticky bean FX for your TWW to end in a beautiful surprise xx

Star e I can understand why you would be worried as it has took you a long time and alot of emotional, physical and financial struggles to get here to this point of course you would be worried but Im sure if it was anything to be concerned about then your nurse wouldn't have been so fine about it try not to worry hun and I really hope it absorbs naturally xx

AFM got a letter through from hospital go for blood tests on 03/11 and DH has to give another sperm sample xx also had to watch a DVD about the whole process which has left me feeling nervous and quite anxious about it all apparently IVF is only 50 50 whether it will work or not thats it. All my tests are over 12 months old so they will want to do them all again which are bloods for infection like hep b c hiv, check my FSH levels around AF time and check another hormone around O time which measures the levels of liquid around follicles which tells them all about my egg reserves and how they are xx also check my uterus aswell and my DHS sperm quality this all has to happen before we can even begin IVF, the only test they will not be re-doing is checking my tubes as they dont need to as they bypass the tubes stage by extracting the eggs straight out of the ovaries xx then once we begin it could turn out that I have poor quality eggs we'll also have to sign a mound of consent forms and attend counselling sessions its all alot to take in right now. Im not sure when our IVF will actually start I guess we just have to go with the flow and see what happens I dont know why Im feeling low about it I guess this is it last chance saloon and Im terrified that it wont work for us xx


----------



## krissie328

Star- you are so close to being done there! I'm so happy for you. 

Angela- that is a lot of information to process. But I really hope this leads to your sticky bean. 

Afm, 4 dpo and my temp shot up again. I really think I had a good strong o.


----------



## star_e

Angela so NHS pays for three rounds of IVF? I was told that the chances of success were higher than 50%. It's even higher if you transfer two but that comes with its own risks and is a personal decision. I know it's a lot that you have to do with all the tests etc. but all that info will be so worthwhile in helping them figure out what to do. If you have extra embies do they let you freeze them?


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Krissie that this is the one for you xx 

Yes Star e they will freeze them and can keep them in storage for up ro ten years for us to use again or donate we have already decided that if it works then I wont be usibg protection after the baby is born and if we get pregnant again then thats great but if we dont we dont we will allow them to be donated after a few years as we may change our mind later on and want to try IVF again xx

How are you feeling Star e xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM been for first round of tests at hospital took bloods checking Im immune against Rubella and also check a hormone that can tell them about my egg reserves and DH gave his sperm sample so just wait for results to come back then we go for our first consultation how is everyone else xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Good news Angela! Great to get the ball rolling.

Star how are you feeling?


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Vankiwi xx

AFM I'm a little bit worried about the result if they come back and say my reserves are low but Im trying to stay positive as how can I really worry about something I dont know the result of just yet xx I think Im Oing today had EWCM for three days and my temp dropped today so we shall see were in for a chance as we BD a few days ago and last night xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e how are you how did your last scan go I hope everything went okay xx


----------



## krissie328

Thinking of you Star. 

Angela- I hope things go quickly for you and things get going. 

Afm, af is due tomorrow and my temp dropped to the coverline this morning. I'm not sure what my next steps are but I have one round of femara and a doctor's appt on Dec 7th. Still working on getting my mind around these last few months.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean Krissie its so hard Id say give femera one last go since you already have the meds hun and then discuss options with Dr on 7th thinking of you right now xx


----------



## sarah2211

Have any of you ladies been suggested to take Vitamin C or Prednisone with Clomid?


----------



## AngelaALA

No sorry Sarah what are they meant to assist with xx


----------



## krissie328

I haven't heard of those either Sarah. 

Af is due today.. she still hasn't shown but took a wondfo and got a bfn. So I guess just waiting on her to show now.


----------



## star_e

Hello everyone! I've been away from b&b bc weve been out of town the last few days and are going back home tomorrow night. I'm exhausted. Rushed trip with lots of things keeping me very busy. I've been wanting to log on and just check how everyone's doing! 

Angela - so glad you got those tests done; the process is starting! I totally understand your fear about reserves but didn't your last doc check that? Like amh levels? My fx that the issue is something else and easy to fix. 

Krissie - so sorry AF might be on the way. Ugh. I really hope the next round with femara is successful. Fx. If not, def discuss with doc what next steps could be. Do you think a combo clomid femara cycle would work? 

Vankiwiw - how you doing? Are you feeling okay? Hope you and your LO are getting some good sleep. 

afm - my scan went well. Baby was measuring on track. Strong hearbeat. Doc showed us what were the hands and feet forming. It was a special moment. It was also surprising to me bc I really had the feeling I was going to hear bad news. I was so relieved when we left. We graduated from the clinic and I have my first OB appointment next week. I'm really tired all the time and wouldn't say I have morning sickness in the sense I've read about (like severe nausea and vomiting). I just don't feel well. It's more like a chronic mild nausea. And I get sad pretty easily. Lots of emotions. In all I'm just really grateful and praying things keep progressing.


----------



## krissie328

Star- sounds exactly like my first tri with ds. I'm glad to hear everything is going well with little bean. 

Afm, af did arrive. To be honest I'd really like to use either femara or clomid with the trigger and TI. I think that would rreally help since I'm ovulating so late I'm wondering if poor egg quality is a factor.

I'm feeling a bit better today but very sensitive.


----------



## star_e

Krissie that sounds like a good plan. have you ever used a trigger?


----------



## krissie328

No, I have not. I've always ovulated at a reasonable time on clomid. But since switching to femara it's been cd 23 and 25.


----------



## Aphy

Glad everything went well at the scan Star! I hope the chronic mild nausea fades soon :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e Im so happy things went well and everything is going the right way so happy for you hun cant wait to see a scan picture xx

Krissie so sorry the witch got you I hope the next cycle is better and whatever you decide works xx

Aphy when is AF due have you tested yet xx

AFM still waiting for results back and no star e I didnt have that test on Clomid my reserves have never been checked before xx I have Od but not in with a chance as we haven't done much BD at all what with the decorating we are nearly finished now which is great just one more area to do Ill be so happy once its all done so we can start focusing on the IVF and Xmas xx


----------



## Aphy

Thanks for checking in AngelaALA. According to FF AF is due today but she might show tomorrow. My temp dipped this morning so I'm assuming its another negative month. I tested at 12dpo and got BFN so didn't bother testing again. I can't imagine there is a chance of a bfp if my temp is almost to the cover line :cry: so basically just waiting for her to show up so I can start yet another cycle. 

Excited for your ivf process to start though! Just around the corner for you!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Aphy. 

Angela- that's great you're almost done decorating!


----------



## star_e

Angela w the holidays coming up I'm hoping time flys by for you and before you know it you will be starting IVF. So hopeful for you. fx for good news from test results. And super cool you are almost done w decorating!

Aphy so sorry that AF is due soon. Ugh. Ftx that next cycle is the one. Fx!


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy I really hope you get success soon and you Krissie heres hoping Clomid works its magic again for you will you be doing progesterone shots xx

Star e Im going to be honest when you went quiet I was so so worried as you had your scan I actually couldnt sleep one night thinking about you so Im over the moon everything went well so so happy for you xx

Well I received a call today from the clinic we go for our first consultation next Friday at 8:30 we have to fill out some consent forms there sending out, take photographic ID and also a passport photo for them to keep on file the consultation can take up to an hour and we have to do blood tests for viruses which they make you take every three months the shocking thing is she said we make couples take the blood tests on consultation if theyre starting IVF right away which shocked me as its sounds like theyre not going to make me take all the tests again and we could be starting by the end of this month or next month. I will also find out our results next week to but I guess they must be okay if we're going to be starting ASAP xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## krissie328

That sounds great Angela! Things are sure moving along for you. 

I will not be taking progesterone shots. I've been taking it orally starting on 3 dpo.


----------



## star_e

Angela - thank you and everyone else on this thread for thinking about me. I would have thought the exact same thing and was planning on getting on b&b when I landed. I left out of town the same day as the scan and then the trip didn't go as expected. At all. I can't thank you enough for the concern it means a lot. im so sorry that I worried you though. I felt bad when I logged on the first time to update bc the last update had been me awaiting the scan. It was just bad timing with the trip. 

I'm so so excited for you! I can't believe it. IVF soon! Potentially at the end of this month! How are you feeling? I guess you'll learn more about all the steps next week. I honestly can't wait for your update. So looking forward to going through the journey with you. My ftx!!!!! How's the tooth?


----------



## star_e

Oh and I forgot to say I have my first OB appointment. I graduated from the fertility clinic last week so now I'll be seeing a new doc at a new place. Not sure if they do a scan at that session. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Aphy

Star,that is so exciting!!! Can't wait to see scans!

For ladies who are good at temping,can I get some guidance pls? I slept really badly last night,waking almost every hour. Usually take my temp between 05:20-05:40am but eventually took it at 04:20 before going to bathroom and it was 36.2 but I know this is unreliable due to me waking up so often. I tried sleeping again and eventually fell asleep around 05:00-05:20 (during which I had a nightmare) then took my temp again since it was my normal temp time and then it was 36.7 took it again an hour later and it was 36.8. Which temp do I add to FF and how does discarding a temp work?

Still no sign of AF so according to FF I am now 1 day late. My AF last cycle was really strange so I may have my days wrong by 1 so giving her til tonight to show up,if nothing then I will test again


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out again this month starting to take a toll


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: I'm sorry Kaiecee. I totally understand. I've been so emotional today about it all.


----------



## Aphy

I got my :bfp: tonight! A lovely "pregnant 1-2"


----------



## Kaiecee

The whole symptoms spotting sucks it really plays with my head next month not going to dwell on anything but kind of getting tired of BFN


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry kaiecee :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Aphy.. what did you do this cycle?


----------



## Aphy

Thanks kaiecee! Didn't do anything different from previous cycles so all I can think of was maybe it's due to having my hsg done just before O. Even though it came back all clear,maybe it oiled the way? We have both been taking staminogro for a few months but nothing else besides me taking folic acid. I just hope it sticks...


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea I've heard that hsg often lead to bfp. That's awesome though!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congratulations Aphy! Amazing news!! How do you feel?


----------



## star_e

Congrats aphy!!!! That's so awesome! You were expecting AF and got the lovely bfp! so so happy for you!

Kaicee - sorry things have been hard. Have my fx that this next cycle is the one. Fx. 

Afm - first OB appointment went well. Got to see the baby again. Strong hearbeat. Heard it for first time bc my OB doc has a better machine so we could hear it not just see it. Also got to see the baby move quite a bit. Hands moving and feet moving. So amazing. 

I'm always a bit stunned by it all. with all the emotions and everything I'm worried at each appointment that I'll hear bad news. I'm so thankful that things are still going well. Doc also said the other embie that didn't take won't affect this pg bc of the location of the sac. Since it's underneath the LO it will either just get absorbed or pass but will not cause harm to the pg. she did say if it does pass it will cause me to freak out w all the blood but not to worry bc it's harmless. So next steps are to do genetic counseling so that we can get our insurance to pay for the screening tests. I have to call and book an appointment in like two weeks. My next OB apt should be in two weeks but bc of the thanksgiving holiday it will likely be pushed back by another week. Going three weeks without a scan will feel like a long time.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks you Vankiwi and Star!

Vankiwi- I feel excited, shocked and anxious. My temps are not doing what they should (though dont know how reliable they are since I took it this morning only after going to bathroom and talking) but bloods confirmed it this morning so holding onto that for now!

Star - hearing the heartbeat must have been such a moving experience and I am so happy to hear the other embie isn't going to cause any problems!


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee I feel your pain dont give up hope I really do hope it works for you but there are so many options and routes available out there that you will get your sticky bean FTX for you xx

Krissie how are you feeling with Clomid this time around any bad side effects this time xx

Star e that's amazing news so happy that it is all going the way it should and to hear the heartbeat and see the baby move must have been such an amazing feeling and given you an overwhelming feeling of love for her/him already, I would love to see your Scan pic on here xx

Aphy thats absolutely amazing news I am so so happy for you congrats cant wait to hear about your first scan its about time we had some BFPS here and it just goes to show that not everyone will get a BFP before AF is due xx 

AFM sorry been MIA been rushing to get the house finished before floor goes in on Monday xx not really got much to report if Im honest just waiting for Friday to come along xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- clomid is going fine. I'm a bit flush but overall no side effects I've noticed. I've been super emotional but that started before af arrived so probably hormone related. 

I'm not super hopeful this cycle so just hoping we manage to bd enough this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know how you feel Krissie I thought I would get preggo easily when that didnt happen I thought Clomid would be my wonder drug and work immediately and that didnt happen so now I just go through the motions Im not excited about IVF and not very hopeful if it works I will be absolutely ecstatic but the way this whole LTTTC has got me Ive lost faith, Im more worried than hopeful now as this IVF is like last chance saloon after that well it will be adoption for us xx


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I'm unsure what our options are if oral meds don't work. Fertility treatments here are ridiculous so money is a huge factor.


----------



## star_e

I thought clomid would work for me too but then it didn't even get me to O. It's crazy that most insurance companies don't cover IVF. bc it is so expensive. And is a medical issue. i have my fx for both of you. I totally can understand the worry too angela. I also felt like that. With how many eggs will develop, how many will they collect, how many fertilize, do they make it to blast stage,etc, etc. and all the waiting. And whether any of those stages are even possible. Praying for a good result for you. And also good news for your results on Friday. 

Krissie sorry things have been so tough. I'm hoping this cycle works but if not maybe your doc will have a good suggestion on what else to try. Fx.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I know I am extremely fortunate to have a national health service and alot of areas have stopped funding IVF on NHS due to budget cuts so I am extremely lucky that my area isn't one of them and I dont know whatI would do if it wasnt covered as we wouldn't be able to afford it we would have to get out a loan to pay for it xx I really hope the meds work for you Krissie and Star e I really hope Im the same as you it works first time xx

Thanks everyone for your support it does mean alot and Im hoping this flurish of BFPS continues on this page as its been a long time coming xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM AF has arrived 5 days early Ive only had one loss Krissie but since coming off Clomid my body clock has been off normally I have a clockwork LP every 15 days after O but since coming off Clomid Ive had a 13 day LP a 15 day LP but my post O temps were all rocky which is strange and now a 10 day LP I will bring this up in my consultation on Fri. I started spotting yesterday and today woke up in the morning and I was heavy sorry for the TMI but my temps are still high so they should plummit come tomorrow but it's still really odd, I also took a hpt today just to make sure and it was stark white BFN so Im definitely not preggo just hope its not a sign of any underlying problem got me a little worried xx

How is everybody else doing xx


----------



## krissie328

How weird Angela. Definately worth mentioning. Fx it's nothing serious. 

Star, how are you doing? How far along are you now?

Afm, feeling better even after one counseling session. I'm still struggling but don't feel so lost. My doctor's appt is in 3 weeks so hoping that leads to continued peace in our next steps.


----------



## star_e

Angela - definitely bring it up with doc. Hopefully it's not serious and if it would be a complication normally it might not be for IVF. Good luck w Friday! Keep us posted. 

Krissie - so glad the session helped you. I hope they continue to help and that you get the answers you deserve and info of next steps T your upcoming docs appointment. are u doing femara this cycle?

Afm - went to a genetics counseling appointment today and they did a blood draw to check for chromosomal abnormalities. I am 10 weeks three days right now. The results will also show gender and I asked my counselor how accurate it should be. She says it's normally 98% accurate but because I inserted two embryos that if the embryo that did not end up fully taking was a boy there could be Y chromosomes in my blood so it may pick that up even if the baby is a girl. She said there are thresholds for how much it has to have so that only a handful of cases are misreads but she just wanted to let me know. 

I have my NT scan coming up next week. 

I've already gained 5 pounds and add to that the 7-8 pounds from all the meds for all those months leading up to the IVF. I'm very hungry. I've read about so many people that lose their appetite the first trimester. Nothing could be further away from how I feel! Everything is going well so far though. I mean I'm exhausted and have the chronic mild nausea. Can't wait till my next appointment bc I want to see the baby. I might get one of those home dopplers to hear the hearbeat.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star 10 weeks already!! Wow that's gone quickly. I have the sonoline B doppler which is good.


----------



## krissie328

I also have the sonoline b, I would highly recommend it. It saved my mind a lot!

I took clomid this cycle with black cohosh.


----------



## star_e

Thank you both for the recommendation! 

Krissie is that an herb? I think I've heard of it. 

Vankiwiw- how you doing? Any updates?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, it's an herb. It's suppose to help counteract clomid side effects like thinned lining. It also boosts pregnancy rates on clomid by 60%.


----------



## star_e

That's sounds great. Fx!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie FX this cycle hope it goes well and you get a BFP xx

Vankiwi how are you doing xx

Star e thats amazing news so glad its all going well and who cares about the weight right now your preggo hun as long as baby is healthy thats all that counts xx

AFM had my consultation today and did mention about myearly cycle he said its more than likely caused by the clomid and no to worry as they will be regulating/manipulating my cycle with drugs and putting me on progesterone after the insertion of the egg but I think its still wierd since that one day of heavy bleeding all Ive had is slight spotting and thats it but Ill not stress too much as Dr seemed fine about it xx

Well my egg reserves are fantastic a score over 5.5 is considered good and I got 12.4 so Im happy with that, they have found an issue with DHS sperm though he has low mobility so that looks like our issue which is odd as his first test 3 yrs ago didnt pick up on that but these guys now are the specialists and due to that we have to have the more intrusive IVF called ICJS where they physically inject his sperm into the egg. Due to me already having AF we cant start till next cycle so theyre sending all the drugs out then I go back on 16th Dec to go through all the drugs and a test as due to me having an op 12 yrs ago to remove pre cancerous cells they need to make sure that there is no scar tissue causing a blockage. At the appt they will tell me when to start the drugs and hopefully if all goes well by beginning of Jan I should be all pupped up xx


----------



## star_e

Angela that's great news. Your egg reserves are great and you now finally know what the issue is. And there is a specific procedure to help with exactly that. This is promising news for sure. My ftx. So will you do a fresh cycle? Is that what they anticipate?

Afm - have a scan coming up on Monday. Excited to see the baby again. Going to order a home Doppler today. I've been super busy though. Can't wait till things slow down.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- that's great news! Fx for a quick bfp.

Star- how lovely you get to see baby again.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys Ive still got a month to wait till we start but heres hoping it goes quickly xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx it flies by for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM AF has started now at usual time still wierd having that heavy morning bleed but could be due to not eating enough and stress with working 9-10 hrs a day then also working on house too xx house is nearly done now not much left and there's no rush now just as long as all complete before xmas thats all xx I spoke to work aswell today as I work shifts 8am-6pm and 1pm till 11pm as if I didnt Id have to take my hormone injections at work as they have to be taken around the same time in the evening, they have been really good and said I can when the time comes change my evening shift to a 10am-8pm to assist, I also get special leave for all the IVF appts which doesnt come out of my normal leave balance which is also good and can take up to a week off after implantation so Im feeling a little more relaxed about it knowing work will support me xx


----------



## star_e

Angela that's great news. so wonderful that you already cleared it with work and they are supportive. not long until you are prepping for egg retrieval. Fx that it all goes well! And congrats on getting the house almost done. Sorry you've been stressed hopefully your schedule gets less busy now that house is almost ready and you can some relaxation time after work. Fx.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd1 for me but having the worst cramps from ovulating can't wait for that to stop


----------



## star_e

Good luck with this cycle kaicee and so sorry about the cramps. I have found that pamprin really helps with cramps. Hopefully they pass soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah Star e its nice to be able to actually chill out a little rather than rushing around it means I can now focus on getting healthy in time for IVF and just focus on that xx

Goodluck kiacee hope this cycle is the one xx


----------



## star_e

My scan went well. so relieved. All the measurements they took were normal so we passed the tests yea :) it's so nice to get to see the baby. moving around so adorable :cloud9: 

ive still been taking estrogen and progesterone three times a day and remembered my doc had said to take it up until 11 weeks or through 11 weeks, i couldnt remember. since im at 11 weeks i decided to call and ask and they said i could go ahead and stop now since im at 11 weeks. progesterone is really messy so im glad to be stopping it, just hope everything continues to go well. fx. 

ive been having strong mood swings for the past week and half. so im going to try to remember that its just the hormones and i really should try to chill a bit. 

how's everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic star! I'm also glad you put up a ticker for me to stalk. :haha:


----------



## liz0012

Hi guys! Congrats on ur positives!!!! How many cycles did u take clomid? I did it 2 n hen one month off and now I just did it again. I'm due to ovulate next weekend. Ugh I'm so over taking it. I feel fat n bloated in it and terrible overt pain. Grrrrr. 2 babies back to back with nothing and here I am having issues with baby 3.


----------



## liz0012

Forgot to ask. I read that people take mucinex to help with cm. When do u take it and how much??


----------



## star_e

I'm happy to have a ticker up :) I bought the sonolime b Doppler today! I should get it next week hopefully. Is it hard to use? Will it pick up my heartbeat? How do I distinguish mine from the baby's?


----------



## krissie328

Watch a few youtube videos. It really helped me figure out which one was the baby's heartbeat.

You can hear your own heartbeat but it's much slower than the baby's. You can also hear blood pumping but that's much lower slower. I always thought the baby's heartbeat sounded like riding on a train.


----------



## star_e

Liz I was clomid resistant so it didn't work for me. I had to move to other fertility methods. Hope this cycle works for you and sorry clomid is having side effects.


----------



## star_e

Krissie what a great recommendation! Thanks. Glad there is stuff up on YouTube. Will def check it out.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star yay you have a ticker! Glad the scan went well!

Definitely check out YouTube. You need to know how low down to find it and how to distinguish it from everything else. It sounds like a train or galloping horse. Then there's a swooshing sound which is blood pumping around. And your own heartbeat is slower. At 12 weeks it could still take 10-15mins to find so try not to panic. They're still so tiny then!


----------



## Aphy

Star, I am so happy everything is on track for you and loving the ticker! Enjoy using the doppler

Liz, I fell pregnant on my 4th cycle of Clomid 50mg. I hope yours is also a short wait!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Liz unfortunately Clomid didnt wotk for me but I know it does work for alot of people goidluck mucinex you start from the beginning to help your body get use to it I think I never used it instead I used preseed if required and also drank grapefruit juice around O time which seemed to work xx

Star e my god nearly 12 weeks nearly out of the first trimester that has gone so quick hun xx

Aphy any symptoms yet xx


----------



## Aphy

AngelALA - queasiness started on off early last week and my bbs have been consistently sore since 3dpo, also increased appetite and energy. Then all symptoms except the bbs disappeared for the past 3 days until this morning when I woke up so dizzy and disorientated. Even now at work I swear I must look drunk cause my balance is off and my head feels like it isn't working straight. I even manged to get lost on the way to work after having to drop DH off :haha: 

I see you are patiently waiting for O... not too much longer now!


----------



## star_e

Vankiwiw - thanks for letting me know it can take a while to find the hearbeat. I'll watch the videos and practice. It took me a while to feel comfortable enough to add a ticker. I was so scared at every appointment that I'd get bad news. And of course that can still happen but I'm feeling more comfortable with it now. Hence the ticker being up. I pray that everything continues to go well. Fx. How are you doing?

Angela - things have passed pretty quickly. and you are almost ready for ivf. It will come soon. Ftx. 

Aphy - good luck w the queasiness. Ivebhad that too. 

Krissie - how you doing?

Kaicee - hopenyour cramps have gone away!


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I'm good, bit stressed at the moment, DD has been sick since the weekend, we move on Sunday, and there's so much still to do!


----------



## krissie328

Star- things are going slow. Still waiting to o.


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi my god you do have a lot on dont over stretched yourseld though as you dont want an early arrival mond you saying that only just over a month left before you meet your beautiful bundle xx hope the move goes well hun xx

Star e Im sure it will all be okay and hopefully your pregnancy is a smooth and happy one same goes for you too Aphy xx

Krissie I hope O comes soon and your BD is timed perfectly FX for you xx

Me I just wish I could start right now to be honest feels like its dragging my AF is finally going away but now dependant on when I O I will have to postpone my appt for another week as I dont think AF will have come by the time of my appt but we'll see xx


----------



## star_e

Vankiwiw - moving is so stressful! I hope your DD is feeling better and can't believe soon you will meet your LO. I so hope the move gets itself over quickly!

I'm moving at the start of the new year. It will be stressful. I'm moving to Canada and I'll be without insurance for the first two weeks. Hopefully everything goes well and i don't need to see a doctor. And well moving is super stressful. 

Going to get maternity pants already this weekend bc my jeans are bugging me. I need an eastic band. 

Angela - I totally hear you about feeling like it's dragging on. You're ready to start. So time must crawl a bit. I hope the time passes quickly! After this AF you have to wait to get the other AF and the. You start the meds correct? Are they the injections?


----------



## star_e

Also just wanted to say thank you all for always being so supportive. Its so nice to have a place to come to and learn and share.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e wow moving to Canada I hope it all goes well for you xx


AFM Sorry been MIA but not had anything to really report to be honest just waiting to start IVF xx Ive paid for my drugs they get delivered tomorrow, my drug appointment and Catheter test have been moved to 15th Dec as AF is due possibly 16th or 17th and they want to see me prior to AF as I will start meds first day of new cycle. I have to have a catheter test which is where they inflate a small balloon inside you as due to me having a small operation years ago to remove bad cells they need to check there is no scar tissue causing any blockages xx so yeah all goes well I begin my IVF journey on 16th or 17th Dec x oh and yes star e it is injections xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- you are so so close!! Fx the time flies by for you. 

Star- how are you feeling? Moving will be quite the change. What has you guys moving up there?

Afm, I believe I finally o'd. My temp was higher yesterday and definitely in my post o range today. So it is looking like o was Sunday.


----------



## star_e

wow angela, ivf basically starts in like two weeks! i really hope the time flies quickly! and will be following your journey! please keep us updated with any info - that goes to all of you as well!

krissie - yea you Oed; that's great. my ftx! hope that you were able to get the BDing timed well and that it works this cycle. fx fx. we decided to move b/c DH got a job up there, so we shall see. oh and i really like your updated profile pic by the way, your LO is adorable!


afm - my nausea has gotten worse. i thought it would get better over time, but it has def been worse lately. im feeling dizzy too at times and always hungry. my sonoline came in!; will try it out soon, though i do have a scan on friday. hoping that all goes well.


----------



## krissie328

How exciting star! Pay attention to where baby is located, it will help you find it when you look with your doppler. 

I think we did time bding okay. We only got 2 days before but that was the same as ds so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela that's not long to wait now! Yay!

Star where in Canada are you moving to? I'm in Vancouver. 

Krissie good luck this month!

We moved on Sunday and I'm exhausted! Boxes everywhere and I'm feeling overwhelmed! So much to do and 4.5 weeks til we have a baby in the house aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh!!


----------



## star_e

krissie - thank you for the tip! ill certainly pay attention. usually it always seems like its on the right hand side that they place the little probe. ill pay closer attention on friday. good luck with this cycle!

vankiwi- ill be east coast in toronto. i love vancouver! Ive never lived anywhere with NHS. do you find it to be easy to navigate and pretty good for the most part? oh my you are a superwoman - moving and doing it all with baby on the way so soon. i guess i cant complain (but of course i will!) because ill be doing it next month - the boxes and all. it is overwhelming! good luck!!! hope you can still rest, but i know how hard moving can be. sending you warm wishes that it goes well.


----------



## krissie328

star_e said:


> krissie - yea you Oed; that's great. my ftx! hope that you were able to get the BDing timed well and that it works this cycle. fx fx. we decided to move b/c DH got a job up there, so we shall see. oh and i really like your updated profile pic by the way, your LO is adorable!

I just saw this... I swear my brain was mush yesterday. 

Good luck with your move. We've talked often of moving to Canada. I hope someday we can. 

Thanks, he is such a beautiful boy. <3


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats,on all the happy news I missed. 
Af will be here Saturday feeling nervous and I'm trying not to test tmr at 12dpo. 
I just don't feel good about this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

FTX Kiacee hope AF doesnt show xx

Krissie yay for CHs FTX for you too

Star e from your timeline your now into the second trimester my god that went quick goodluck on the move xx

So I have more than likely Od today which means I am on track if my LP doesnt mess up to start my meds on 17th as thats when AF is due Im beginning to get a little nervous about it all to be honest xx Ive also been reading up on low motility and its not great to be fare the chances of us ever having a natural pregnancy are slim and the Clomid was a complete waste of time, I wont be going on contraception if we are lucky to conceive and if after baby hits 2 we'll have to make the decision of whether to remain with one or possibly go down the IVF route again paying for it, it's all future plans but due to me being 33, 34 next year its something we have to think about and cant take time on xx


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> Vankiwiw - having a yard sounds so so very nice! Good luck w the move. Hope you are getting restful sleep.
> 
> Krissie - so you will be testing next Friday? That's when I have my scan. So yea we will both be looking forward to it! Fx!
> 
> Kaicee- goodluck!
> 
> Angela- so super thrilled you have an appointment and can end the tooth pain misery. It sounds so so hard. Good luck w it! It will be over soon.
> 
> Afm - still anxious but been focusing on other things a bit better. hope this weeks passes quickly and that next week does not crawl.


Thanks I hope she doesn't show


----------



## star_e

I hear you Angela. I'm 34 and that's why we decided to move on w ivf as well. Also if you get blastocysts to freeze which I am so hoping you do then the cost will be a lot lower bc all you have to pay for is the transfer not the entire ivf process. So glad you af is on time and all and wish you best of luck come mid December. Will be following. Fx fx. 

Kaicee - good luck! Fx AF stays away!


----------



## Kaiecee

So far no cramping which I usually get but that's not a great sign to go by anyways lets just home she doesn't come 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Kaiecee. 

I don't blame you Angela. We stopped preventing when DS was 4 months old and 2 years later we are still trying to get pregnant. I am a bit younger as I am only 30 but with PCOS I feel the pressure to have our last before much longer. Clearly it will only be getting more difficult. 

I am confident now that I o'd. My temps have been beautiful and I am 5 dpo.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks 
Still no af which would have been here really today but I'll wait till tmr I still think the witch is coming


----------



## krissie328

Keeping everything crossed Kaiecee!


----------



## Kaiecee

Still nothing I'm super surprised lets home nothing tmr morning


----------



## star_e

Kaicee fx!

Krissie gladnyou oed! Fx!

Afm scan went well. Baby's heart beating nice and strong.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I usually get af 14dpo which I am now,I have a cycle of 27-28 days 
Today is 14dpo but only cd25 so am
I considered late or still have to wait 2-3 days but ff says af is due today 

Feeling confused.


----------



## AngelaALA

Take a test Kiacee FX for you xx

Krissie your chart looks really good FTX for you xx

Star e thats amazing news so so happy for you it must have been a relief xx


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee- where you ovulated early your cycle would be shorter. You'd be late tomorrow. Definitely take a test.


----------



## Kaiecee

When I take clomid I always Ov on cd13


----------



## Vankiwi

Star do you mean the Healthcare service? I find it great. Normally there is a 3 month standout period though when you move to Canada until you'll be covered. And hopefully you'll get work benefits too which will cover you for dental, opticians, massages etc. You'll want to get a doctor asap with being pregnant!


----------



## Vankiwi

Kaiecee this month it looks like you o'ed CD11 though.


----------



## Kaiecee

Vankiwi said:


> Kaiecee this month it looks like you o'ed CD11 though.

Ur right. Does that mean I have to wait longer it I'm more late?


----------



## Vankiwi

Kaiecee said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Kaiecee this month it looks like you o'ed CD11 though.
> 
> Ur right. Does that mean I have to wait longer it I'm more late?Click to expand...

If you're already over your normal LP, you're late. Take a test.


----------



## Kaiecee

My LP is when I usually get my af....well I always get af 14dpo I'm now 15dpo even tho I have a feeling af is just screwing with me.


----------



## AngelaALA

Take a test Kiacee its the only way you will know for sure xx


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi - i guess I'm curious about how national healthcare works. I'm used to working w insurance companies and just how they do it here in states so I'm curious about the differences. My DH was born and raised in Canada so he thinks the insurance here in the states is confusing and time consuming like when you have to figure out if the lab your doctor sends your bloodwork to is covered or not. Fortunately we will have private health care during that three month period. Something specific for people moving to Canada and some work health care during the wait. Except the first two weeks. But I think I need to look into booking an appointment w a doc before we move so I have stuff set up. I'm kind of nervous about figuring out how to navigate everything. Maybe it won't be so different. But I don't know the city well either so it's going to be hard for a while but eventually I'll adjust.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star I found it super easy. Bloodwork is always free, the only ones I have had to pay for was the AMH and Panorama. It definitely sounds simpler than the US, I always think it sounds really confusing there too!


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no af at least 1-2 days late but feeling a little crampy I'm sure the witch is on the way. 

Won't take a test till mon-Tuesday just in case


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi - I'm hoping it will be easy. Fx. I made an appointment w a general practioner bc I have to do that first and get referred to an OB. Wish it didn't work that way because a lot of the OBs I called today at the hospital I want to go to are already booked. And because they won't except a referral from my doctor here because it has to be a doctor from over there there's nothing I can do because I'm not moving there till a few days into the new year so hopefully by that time they aren't all booked. Fx. 

Kaicee - good luck! Fx!


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes you need a referral - the other thing that is different to the US is that you don't use a pediatrician for kids unless there is a special reason - your family doctor needs to refer you for that too!


----------



## AngelaALA

It sounds similar to our healthcare system here everything goes through your own family Dr here unless its some kind of specialist treatment to which your Dr will put in a referral and when you move to another area you have to sign up to your new surgery which can take a few weeks for it to process xx

All the insurance stuff seems so confusing to me I like the fact that we get a national health service over here everyone is entitled to care old or young poor or rich you all get treated the same xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Cycle day 28 17dpo always get af on 14dpo don't know what's going on. 
Checked temp today was high and still no af and I don't see much on an ic 

But those tests never work on me so kind of frustrating being in limbo like this guess I'll wait a couple more days and test with a ic and frer

I thought I saw something but I think it's just line eye.


----------



## ttcbabyK

I am starting my 3rd round of Clomid 100mg tonight. My husband had low morphology on hi SA but it's been 4 1/2 months of diet, lifestyle changes and lots of vitamins so I have tried to stay positive and optimistic that maybe this month it will happen! Not sure what the next step will be but prayinh for our BFP!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck ttcbaby!!

Kaiecee- Seriously how have you not taken a frer!? I am pretty sure it would be your bfp.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Good luck ttcbaby!!
> 
> Kaiecee- Seriously how have you not taken a frer!? I am pretty sure it would be your bfp.

I only have 1 left and the last time I was sure it was a bfn so I'm holding out just a little
Longer because it's very weird I'm not on time when I have been for months.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, that is very weird. I hate cycles that do that. I had one awhile back where I was one day late. Never had a hint of a line. Just af messing with me!! 

Afm, I am having the weirdest cycle. So not a single symptom until today. I have tons of ewcm and my temp spiked this morning. I have been crampy most of the day. Which looking at older charts I tend to be pretty crampy all through the tww so it is odd for it just to start now. But who knows, definitely could be af as I am due Saturday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I so hope its good signs FTX for you hun xx

Ttcbabyk so sorry to hear that I really hope Clomid works for you I did 6 months but it didnt work turned out DH has low motility now we are moving on to IVF now xx

Kaiecee I so hope you get good news too FX AF doesnt show xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## star_e

Krissie so hoping it's a bfp. Fx. 

Kaicee good luck!
Ttcbaby - hope all the vitamins do the trick and you get your bfp. 

Angela - getting closer each day till your ivf. Fx. 

Vankiwiw - hope all is well and moving into your new place is going well. 

Afm - nauseas and not sleeping well. I wake up in middle of night and can't fall back asleep. And feeling overwhelmed with the move coming up.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out just started bleeding...I'm not sure if I'll be taking clomid again this month 
I'm pretty fed up.


----------



## Kaiecee

Big question ladies:

Do u take clomid on days 3-7 or 5-9? 
What has more success? I'm taking mine 3-7 but seems like I'm ov'ing too early 11dpo


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie when are you testing?

Star when are you moving? January? It's a lot to organise!

We've been snowed in the last couple of days. So it's been good to get stuff unpacked a bit more! 3.5 weeks til baby is here eeeeeeekkkkk


----------



## krissie328

I'm testing in the morning!

Kaiecee- :hugs: 3-7 has more success.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> I'm testing in the morning!
> 
> Kaiecee- :hugs: 3-7 has more success.

But isn't it not good to Ov on cd11 so weird I'm not pregnant, whenever I did clomid it's never taken this long.


----------



## krissie328

I believe o on cd 11 is within the average range. However, your lining not being thick enough is a real possibility. 

Maybe switch to femara? I ovulated later on femara than clomid.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> I believe o on cd 11 is within the average range. However, your lining not being thick enough is a real possibility.
> 
> Maybe switch to femara? I ovulated later on femara than clomid.

I asked dr but told me I had to see her first and can't until the new year,I have 2 cycles left of clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee any O over CD10 is considered okay so dont worry TTC is so upsetting and stressful when I was on Clomid I had to take a breather after 3 months as I was just an emotional wreck no one would judge you if you did take a break, you will get your BFP eventually hun it just takes time xx

Star e Im sure you will settle right in to your new home a whole new start for your family it will be amazing xx

Krissie goodluck with testing tomorrow I really hope you get good news xx


----------



## krissie328

Bfn this morning. So I guess it's onto the next step for us. I have no idea what the doctor is going to suggest.


----------



## AngelaALA

So so sorry to hear that Krissie you must be devastated dont give up now though xx have you considered IUI xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- yes, I am kinda hoping that's what he suggests. But I have no idea what his office is capable of doing before referring to a specialist.


----------



## April12016

Hey there! I'm new to this journey with Clomid. I will be starting 50 next cycle. With my reading I've decided to couple it with Royal jelly, black cohosh, Mucinex, and preseed to give my lining and CM as much help as possible! I hope it works!


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Kaiecee any O over CD10 is considered okay so dont worry TTC is so upsetting and stressful when I was on Clomid I had to take a breather after 3 months as I was just an emotional wreck no one would judge you if you did take a break, you will get your BFP eventually hun it just takes time xx
> 
> Star e Im sure you will settle right in to your new home a whole new start for your family it will be amazing xx
> 
> Krissie goodluck with testing tomorrow I really hope you get good news xx



I'll use up my last 2 months of clomid I'll see what that does maybe I'll have luck. If not I see my sr and I've asked to be put on femara, 

When this happens I get paranoid that the tied my tubes in my last c section lol which I know they didn't but freaks me out.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - so sorry about the bfn. Seriously my heart goes out to you. Iui could be a great next step. It's usually best if there is issues w sperm motility. We decided to try that too and I believe we could have gotten pg that way but we didn't want to wait and were scared of overstimulate again bc I have brittle PCOS is what my doc said. When do you meet with doc?

Kaicee - so sorry AF showed. It's really devastating. And frustrating how long this process can take. Maybe trying femara as krissie suggested could be a good next step? Sending you big hugs and warm wishes for a bfp soon. 

Vankiwi I move second week of January most likely. We will have lots to do. It just takes so long to get settled in but oh well. All I can do is hope for best. I can't believe your baby will be here so soon! So exciting!


----------



## krissie328

Star- my appointment is at 4 today. My dh did have some motility issues when we were ttc ds. But we've had 3 pregnancies (2 chemicals) with no iui so my doctor thought it was okay. But I think it would be one more layer that will help us. 

I've never had a problem with over stimulating thank goodness! 

I'm so anxious about my appointment. I hardly could sleep last night between that and testing.


----------



## Kaiecee

star_e said:


> Krissie - so sorry about the bfn. Seriously my heart goes out to you. Iui could be a great next step. It's usually best if there is issues w sperm motility. We decided to try that too and I believe we could have gotten pg that way but we didn't want to wait and were scared of overstimulate again bc I have brittle PCOS is what my doc said. When do you meet with doc?
> 
> Kaicee - so sorry AF showed. It's really devastating. And frustrating how long this process can take. Maybe trying femara as krissie suggested could be a good next step? Sending you big hugs and warm wishes for a bfp soon.
> 
> Vankiwi I move second week of January most likely. We will have lots to do. It just takes so long to get settled in but oh well. All I can do is hope for best. I can't believe your baby will be here so soon! So exciting!

Any time I used clomid it's worked with 1st month longest was the 3rd month this really sucks


----------



## krissie328

I'm in a similar boat Kaiecee. Clomid worked 1st round with ds and in Jan, first try for #2. Now 3 rounds later and 2 femara and nothing. I'm getting so discouraged.


----------



## krissie328

I had my doctor's appointment today. I was expecting the news.. so basically the hospital I am at is all tapped out. I now have to be referred to a fertility specialist. Our closest one is 2 hours away! With work and everything I can really only manage to go during the summer when I'm off. So I'm aiming to get our first visit over spring break and pursue probably injects and iui in the summer. 

In the mean time my doctor gave me 3 more rounds of femara to try. 

I'm really just so over this. I'm thinking instead of femara taking my lydia pinkham and low carb diet to lose weight so that's not an issue at the fertility clinic.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> I'm in a similar boat Kaiecee. Clomid worked 1st round with ds and in Jan, first try for #2. Now 3 rounds later and 2 femara and nothing. I'm getting so discouraged.

Let's hope this is our month it really sucks this waiting game


----------



## star_e

Krissie - so sorry. It sucks that the place is so far away. I'm sorry you have to wait till summer to do it. Still holding out hope that you'll get it during the wait. Did the doc have thoughts on why this is happening?

Kaicee - good luck w the next few rounds of clomid. I know it must be so frustrating. I have my fx for you.


----------



## krissie328

Star- no he seemed stumped too. He said most likely from the late o. So I guess that's possible.


----------



## Kaiecee

Let's hope this month is my month I'm almost feeling like throwing in the towel


----------



## AngelaALA

Dont theow in the towel guys you need to keep going and I think thats a great idea Krissie to get healthy in prep for the fertility clinic hopefully you will get a nice surprise before then xx

Kiacee just speak to you Dr about options and give the last 2 months a go as you never know xx


----------



## Kaiecee

AngelaALA said:


> Dont theow in the towel guys you need to keep going and I think thats a great idea Krissie to get healthy in prep for the fertility clinic hopefully you will get a nice surprise before then xx
> 
> Kiacee just speak to you Dr about options and give the last 2 months a go as you never know xx

I'm sure she will switch me to femara in 2 months I had 3 kids in 3 years so I know dh has good sperm it's just so weird it's taking so long.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee things can change and for some reason its not worked so far but heres hoping it does work got everything crossed for you hun xx

Star e how is everything going how are you feeling xx

AFM one week left please hurry up just want to start now xx I am getting nervous though feel like there is a lkt of pressure on me for this working DH is an only child and his parents are desperate for grandchildren even discussed about making a baby room in there house its crazy xx


----------



## star_e

Angela my ftx for you. I am very hopeful this will work. There is a good chance and will be praying it's successful first try. One week! Hope it passes quickly. 

I'll be out of town come Monday for a vacation but I'll be checking in. I found out that the baby is a boy! It was very exciting to find out. We did the cake reveal thing and it was fun :) 

Unfortunately I'm still very nauseas and it's been a real downer on my mood and energy levels. I'm feeling awful almost all the time but especially at night. and it got worse starting 11 weeks and has stayed bad. I'm so hoping it will go away in a few weeks. So thankful to have this amazing opportunity and that's what I try to focus on but when I'm in the bathroom crying I get sucked into the moment of feeling sick :(


----------



## Aphy

Star,congratulations on it being a boy! I think you will make such a good boy mom and I am glad you had fun with the reveal idea. Enjoy your vacation! I really hope your nausea subsides since you saying goodbye to first trimester xxx

AFM, my nausea is still constant and feels like it is getting progressively worse. I really wish there was no such thing as morning sickness!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's my birthday and got woken up this morning with news that dr will be giving me femara and I won't have to wait 2 months to see her yay!


----------



## Aphy

Yay Kaiecee, thats great news! Happy Birthday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Kiacee thats an amazing Bday present goodluck hun xx

Aphy so sorry MS is being awful I really hope ot passes soon have you tried the pressure point wrist bands they're meant to work xx

Star e amazing news a boy is that what you secretly wanted and also I hope the MS doesnt stick around for much longer hun xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks it was too late to use it in this cycle but will next month if nothing happens which I'm sure won't. I'm


----------



## Little Fish

Guys, how do you get Clomid on NHS?


----------



## Kaiecee

Is femara stronger than clomid? I was on 2 pills a day on clomid 100mg but with femara I'm only on 1 pill of 2.5 mg?


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee- my doctor said they work differently so the doses are not a 1 to 1 comparison.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Kaiecee- my doctor said they work differently so the doses are a 1 to 1 comparison.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AngelaALA

Little Fish you need to go see your Dr they will transfer you to you local hospital who will perscribe you with femera or clomid forst of all though they may make you TTC withput assistance for up to 2 years, however if you start temping, OPK sticks tracking your cycle on FF then this may be reduced to only 6 months. The hospital will make you and your partner do tests to see if any problems can be found then you will be perscribed Clomid Id say from start to finish i.e. getting perscribed Clomid it took around 6 months due to having tests done, you then have up to a year to start the drugs otherwise you get taken off their register xx Goodluck in your journey, unfortunately Clomid didnt work for me as it now transpires that my DH has low motility but thanks to NHS we get three goes at IVF xx

AFM Ive started spotting as I always do before AF so AF is on schedule to start Friday my drug appointment is tomorrow so here goes nothing my IVF journey is finally beginning xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry about the spotting xx


----------



## star_e

Aphy so sorry you are having bad morning sickness too. I've had a cold lately and noticed that when I sucked on a cough drop it helped my nausea some. So I'm going to try peppermints to see if that helps. I hear you though bc I've been struggling with it too. 

Kaicee - such great news about femara. So glad you don't have to wait. 

Angela- good luck at your appointment!!! My ftx for you! It's finally beginning. Sending you warm wishes and lots of luck that it works first try. 

Afm I'm on vacation but am super sick so it sucks. I got a terrible cold and hurts so much when I swallow. Not sleeping well at all. Totally congested. Also burned my tongue from eating way too much citrus fruits and drinking juices and eating candy so my tongue hurts like it's been burned badly. I really hope at the very least that goes away quickly bc it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e I hope the nausea does pass soon and your tongue gets better xx


AFM had my drug appointment yesterday and she went through all my drugs which carmed my nerves a bit, AF came today so I start my tablets which I take 3 times a day on 31st Dec that brings on a fast AF cycle take them for ten days then on 13th Jan I go for a base line scan then I get my date for starting the injections so hopefully if all goes well I should be pupped up by end of Jan. They also went through all our tests as I had questions and they confirmed that it is a male fertility issue and Clomid was a waste of time for us, that our original hospital didnt read into DHS sperm test correctly as if they had then they would have seen that ICSI was the only way (thats the more intrusive IVF where they physically inject one of his good sperm directly into one of my eggs) and also the chance of us conceiving naturally ever is slim to none so if we want more children then ICSI is the only way so if we can and it works for us we'll be keeping some eggs frozen to use in a few years time xx

Its a little upsetting knowing that we have waisted our time over the past three years and also knowing that we cant have children the natural way but I love DH and what will be will be. If I cant carry his child then I wont carry any and we'll go down the route of adoption xx DH has said he wont mind if I use a sperm donor as he wants me to be a mother and have my own child but Ive told him no, that will never happen and an adopted child will still be my own as Im the one bringing them up, giving them memories and teaching them how to live xx


----------



## Aphy

Angela,I am so glad you finally got closure on what the real problem has been. So upsetting that your previous doctors wasted so much of your time! That's so wrong! But I am glad you are on the right track now and I am so confident that this whole procedure will give you and DH your own bundle of joy. I can just feel the amount of love you have for your DH through your message,it's really wonderful! GL with this whole months things! Thinking of you!

Star,hope you starting to feel better!

Nausea is giving me good days and bad days currently. Just woke up and today is looking like a bad one &#128532;


----------



## star_e

Angela - so sorry that the other place didn't figure it out. I wish they had bc you were putting your heart and best efforts into it when all the while the problem was overlooked. I'm so glad this new place has found the problem and that there is a treatment plan for it. Icsi is supposed to ne very effective and so o really think it will work for you. I will pray for that. My ftx. and since the problem is not your egg supply or quality then hopefully you will also get some frosties. you and your DH deserve this so much. Fx. 

Aphy - hope your nausea gets better! On your good days do you. It have it at all? 

Krissie - How's it going? 

Kaicee - hope you are doing well!

Vankiwi - you are getting so close to being w your LO. Awwww. Hope the house organizing is going well! 

Afm - tongue got better thank goodness. going to stay away from citrus fruits and certain types of candy for a while. also it took me a very long time to find a doctor in Canada. I totally did not understand the process at all but managed to find someone who would accept a referral from my OB in the US. i actually lucked out finding someone at the hospital I want to deliver at. So I'm thankful. Don't have any appointments till the end of the month.


----------



## Aphy

Star,on some good days I feel 100% normal,others I have very very mild nausea,more like I am more aware where my stomach is but it doesn't actually affect me at all. Wish I had more good days than bad!

Hope you are doing good Star! So glad you found a doc who would accept that referral. Don't know why they have to make it so difficult.

How is everyone else getting along?


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela how frustrating for you! Glad you at least have answers now though and know what needs to happen. 

Aphy & Star hope you're doing well! And that the nausea doesn't last long. With both my successful pregnancies it went about 14 weeks.

Star no it's not long now, less than two weeks. I can't believe it! Think she dropped yesterday as I've been super uncomfortable since, even walking hurts. Still trying to get the house organised but we are getting there!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is doing good 
Lost heart 2 days ago and now almost 2 days no water hope to get that fixed tmr stupid owner does nothing when things go wrong. 

Took clomid later in cycle so just waiting to Ov any day now. 
Fx I get a better eff since now I'll be ov'ing after cd12


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaicee FX things do work out for you hun and the Clomid works this time hope your water is fixed too xx

Vankiwi my god so she could come anytime now thats crazy I hope she holds out for you till your all settled in new place and unpacked xx

Star e and Aphy I really hope your MS doesnt last much longer I bet its driving you both crazy xx


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee- I hope you get your water and heat back on soon!! I cannot believe people would drag their feet this time of year! 

Star- I am doing okay. Just plugging along and waiting for o. I am hoping for an earlier o this cycle so we are in with a chance. How are you doing?

Aphy- I hope you feel better soon. 

Vankiwi- Wow, I didn't realize you were so close. Not long before you are holding your new little girl.


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi - can't believe how close you are. So hoping most of the house is done so you don't have too much left after your LO arrives. Fx it all goes well and that the discomfort gets better or at least does not get worse. So exciting you are almost there! 

Krissie - fx for you this cycle. were you taking femara this cycle?

Kaicee - sounds awful about the heat and water. I so hope that's been fixed!

Angela - not long before you start! Ftx!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I'm hoping she hangs on til the 30th! We don't really have anything organised for emergency childcare haha!

This pregnancy has just flown by, much faster than with DD. Life is busier these days I guess. We have managed to get the house a lot more organised the last few days which is great.


----------



## krissie328

Star- I'm not doing femara. I'm taking lydia pinkham. Back in May I took it and o'd cd 12 and ended up having a chemical. I figured I'd give it another go.


----------



## Kaiecee

so took clomid later this month an I ov'ed on cd14 instead of cd11 let hope it's my lucky month fx


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Kaiecee.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Kiacee goodluck lets hope we get a BFP xx

Krissie FTX for you too lets hope it does the trick xx

Vankiwi I hope she does hold out for you and glad your more organised now xx


----------



## Kaiecee

4dpo so happy I ov'ed on cd14 instead of 11 let's hope this is my belated Christmas gift.


----------



## star_e

I hope so kaicee! Good luckk!

And krissie hope the Lydia does the trick this cycle!!!!


----------



## star_e

hey everyone! how's it going? 

lately all we've been doing over here is preparing for the move. and last night we were disgusted to find that in the storage space that we have located above our bathroom, that all of our stuff was covered in black mold! we had to throw everything out, except for some of the stuff that was in the storage space on the other side of the mold, but im tempted to throw it out too b/c it smells so bad. DH did not clean the moldy storage space b/c it would be too hard to do/ and it does not make sense for him to do it given how deep the space is. so he took everything out and threw it out and sealed the space with plastic and tape. still felt so sick b/c it smelled so bad. i had never noticed mold or smelled it until he went in there to move the stuff out. 

we had told our landlord that we noticed a lot of condensation in the bathroom and that it was dripping from the sealing, but of course he said that just happens and its fine. we told him many times for several months but he refused to investigate it further. i honestly never thought it was damaging the storage area and for some reason did not think that all of that was most likely producing mold (pretty sure that behind the walls and floor of the bathroom there is prob a bunch of black mold as the condensation has caused the walls to sag - and drip from the ceiling). 

i'm really concerned b/c im pg and not sure what the effect of mold exposure is. researched it and got mixed articles. some say its really bad, some say its probably not going to affect the baby. i have an appointment with doc on thursday so i'll ask, and mention this nasty cold that i still have to see if its related to the mold at all. we move out of this apt on saturday and are staying with sister from then till jan 4th when we leave for toronto. so its just a few more days. i could leave now and let DH finish everything else. but, unfortunately ive been exposed to it this entire time :( the dripping from the ceiling in the bathroom has been going on for months, so im sure the mold has too. uggggg. if doc suggests leaving asap, i absolutely will. otherwise its just until saturday. 

i slept super poorly last night given that im so worried about whether this is/has affected my pg. ive been sneezing a lot more too since last night when we discovered the mold. 

as for everything else, i have an appointment tomorrow, a scan at the hospital so hopefully that goes well. fx. fx. then the doc appointment on thursday.


----------



## krissie328

How scary Star! Try not to worry until you talk to the doctor. I've discovered our bodies are designed to protect the little beans so it's most likely fine. 

I'm so glad you guys will be out of there soon though. 

Will you be finding out the gender? You are at the perfect gestation. Which I cannot believe you are already 16 weeks. 


Afm, I'm ovulating today. Lydia pushed up my o day so I'm very excited. We've had great timing so just really hoping for a new year bfp. Af is due January 9th and I'm gonna work hard not to test before 11 dpo. The last few cycles have been too disappointing.


----------



## star_e

Krissie glad Lydia had a positive effect in pushing O date earlier :) My FTX! 

We did a blood test to find out gender at the 10 week mark and it came back as boy. But the genetics counselor did tell me that if it came back as a boy there is still a chance that the results could be off because I inserted two embryos and not one and the one that did not take could still be in my blood. I believe the test will be accurate but if they can confirm it tomorrow I'd like to know. I just want a healthy baby. Fx for that! Can't wait to get out of the moldy apt.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry Star I remember all that now. Boys are great. While I truly would be happy with any gender, part of me wants another boy.


----------



## star_e

So called docs office but called a bit too late so had to have call returned by the on call doc and she advised me not to go back to the apartment. I'll have to go back at least once to pack my bag for the next few days of stay at my sisters apt and my stuff for my flight next wed. It's just so sad and frustrating that the landlord never listened to me. We are moving in a week and DH is going to have a hard time doing everything plus still working his job.


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry to hear that Star. But it's definitely for the best not to go back.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah Star what a pain! Best to be cautious though, black mould is nothing to be sneezed at! Glad you're getting out of there.


----------



## star_e

Yea it's best not to be there. DH came by and dropped off a bag with some stuff to get me through the next few days. Of course I forgot to put some stuff I would have wanted on the list but I'll be fine. I'll head back just for an hour or so on Friday to pack my bag for the plane but other than that I won't be there.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie FX you get a new year surprise xx

Star e thats awful but better to be safe than sorry and so glad everything is going well in your pregnancy not long till your move I hope that all goes well too xx

AFM nothing to really repirt to be honest start meds on 31st so just enjoyed xmas think Ive Od but due to alcohol late nights and different times takung temps my chart is all over the place xx


----------



## Kaiecee

So here are my symptoms 
Nauseous for 3 days now threw up once 
Boobs a tiny bit sensitive
Tired
Emotional 
But I bet it's just my body screwing with me.


----------



## star_e

Quick update. Scan went well. Will update more later. Long day and lots of frustrations dealing w the landlord.


----------



## star_e

yesterday i had my early anatomy scan. and thankfully everything is going well. and it was confirmed that the baby is a boy - and wow has he grown since the last time i saw him. it was super cool this scan to be able to see bones and much more movement. so heart warming. also, we had a mold expert go to the apt today to test the mold. apparently he does not think it is mold, but he took many samples and is going to run tests. so we will find out what it is very soon. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Star- that is great about your scan. 

Did he say what he thought it might be? 

Afm, I had a temp rise today so I am 2 dpo. I hope this tww goes quickly. I'm not feeling very patient.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck for all u ladies this month looking for a bfp xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Kaiecee. How are you doing?


----------



## star_e

He said it could just be water damage. I don't think so. What may compromise the findings though is that the landlord dumped a bunch of kitty litter into the space and left a glass of Clorox in there. He was trying to remove the substance to protect the building I guess and maybe bc he saw we weren't staying there. mold man did take air samples and samples of what was there but who knows. 

I hope the tww goes by quickly for you krissie and that you get a bfp. That would be so amazing. Really hope it works. Fx.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Thanks Kaiecee. How are you doing?


I'm pretty good. 
Just so stressed about Jan 2 when af is due. 

Not sure if I should drink New Year's Eve?
I just know that this cycle will be the same even tho I did IV a bit later to have a better egg quality.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kaiecee FX for you I really hope you get a BFP and the witch stays away xx

Krissie FTX I really hope you get good news too xx

Star e well here's hoping it isn't mold so it will put your mind at ease but better to be safe than sorry and stay away congrats on it being a boy so happy for you and everything is going well xx

AFM start meds tomorrow so my IVF journey is about to start now I think I Od yesterday due to temp increase today so me and DH lay off BD as even though it would be very unlikely still cant risk getting pregnant when I start taking meds xx


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Angela. I hope it's a quick journey for you. 

Kaiecee- I personally wouldn't drink bring so close to when af is due. 

Afm, I got solid crosshairs today so I am 3 dpo. :happydance:


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela that's exciting!

Our daughter arrived this morning! Hazel Chloe, 7lb 5oz, we are both doing well!


----------



## Kaiecee

Vankiwi said:


> Angela that's exciting!
> 
> Our daughter arrived this morning! Hazel Chloe, 7lb 5oz, we are both doing well!

Congrats love her name. 
Hope your doing well


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Vankiwi! What a beautiful name! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Took a test today and bfn I'm sure af is on her way right on time


----------



## star_e

Oh my goodness congrats vankiwiw! So so exciting. I've stalked your parenting journal a bit. Read the first 100 pages or so and learned much about what to expect - all the adorable cuddles with Your LO and the lack of sleep ;) and for your new LO yes what a beautiful name! And she arrived about when you wanted. I think i remember you saying the 31st. Congrats!!!!!

Krissie - yea for 3dpo. So sending prayers your way. How lovely it would be. Fx!

Angela - yes! You're starting! Awesome news. I'm praying that you get it this round and have high hopes for it. Fx! So right now you are taking meds to induce AF correct? Then you start injections like cd 2 or 3?

Kaicee - so sorry about the test! That must have been hard to see. Really wish af would not show. 

Afm - the movers moved our stuff today. So DH had to deal w that. Took the entire day. Then we move on Wednesday. 

In other news I still have my cold. But nausea is def better bc it's not all day everyday. So that's awesome. Also doc called me and said my thyroid is off. She said the tsh levels are low and I need to see and endocrinologist for monitoring hyperthyroid. Need to look into that bc she didn't explain it clearly to me.


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi again a massive congratulations so made up for you what a way to bring in the new year xx

Krissie again got absolutely everything crossed for you xx you deserve a BFP and hopefully I will be following suite xx

Star e Im sure everything will be fine I know a few people who had that issue during pregnancy they where given meds and all parties went through pregnancy happy and healthy dont worry too much xx and exciting on the move Weds new start with a new edition to your family amazing times ahead xx

Kiacee so sorry on the BFN I feel your pain it is heartbreaking and doesnt get any easier as the months of TTC go by please dont loose faith it will happen xx

AFM started meds yesterday and yes Star e they are the ones to induce AF so my IVF journey has now officially started heres hoping 2017 is the year for me xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela good luck with the meds! Can't wait to hear how it all goes. 

Star I was diagnosed with thyroid issues during my pregnancy with DD1. I've been on synthroid ever since. Not a big deal, just one pill every day and they monitor you with blood tests.

And you read my late night ramblings! :haha: I thought I'd remembered how exhausting it was but I don't think I did! I'm completely wiped out.


----------



## Kaiecee

Af due tmr let's hope she stays away. I bet she won't.


----------



## krissie328

Fx she does stay away Kaiecee. 

I'm 5 dpo and surprisingly at peace with not testing this cycle. I'm hoping to make it until next Saturday. I'm feeling overly optimistic so I don't want to deal with disappointment.


----------



## star_e

Kaicee - hoping she does not show!

Krissie - great for waiting to text. I have everything crossed!

Angela so exciting. do you start the injections this week too? I'm so praying 2017 is a great one for you! 

Vankiwi - I've enjoyed reading it. I wake up in the middle of the night and several nights a week it takes me about 2-2.5 hours to fall back asleep. Some of those nights I turn to the journal and even learned about NZ desserts :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm trying not too hard to think anything since I'm sure af will show just like she does every month tight on time.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star, that made me laugh! I had awful pregnancy insomnia with DD1. I'd wake up at 2am every night and take 3-4hrs to go back to sleep. It was awful! Will you be working in Canada?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sure af is on her way I'm so bitchy today lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Started pink spotting right on time into next cycle


----------



## star_e

Kaicee - so sorry af showed. That's so frustrating. 

Vankiwi - yes the insomnia is terrible. I wake up so many times a night. and it was def hard going to work feeling tired and sick. In terms of the move to Toronto I'm not going to look for a job. We don't have family there so w paying for child care we figure it makes sense for me to hold off on work. So that's the plan right now. 

Cant believe I'm leaving on wed. Today has been an exhausting day. Lots of loose ends to take care of. Going to go to bed now and pray when I do wake up to go bathroom that I just fall back to sleep. 

And vankiwi - How are you doing? 

Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## Vankiwi

Star we are in the same position, no family here so I stay home. Hard work but it's amazing to be there to watch her them grow. Although there have been days I think going going to work would be a lovely vacation :haha:

I'm exhausted but it's going well. Cluster feeding was in full swing last night and my milk came in today so it paid off! 

Are you flying or driving up? I'm not sure which state you're in!


----------



## Kaiecee

So tiny bit of spotting then nothing then I was throwing up tonight but I'm sure af is here


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi - What's cluster feeding? So the milk takes a few days to come in? I feel so unprepared for all of this bc I know nothing. Were you a blank slate before Zoe? I've never changed a diaper not even seen someone doing it. I'm sure its easy to do, it's more that I know nothing. And I've been meaning to ask you since I read your journal, for all those night feeds did you have to change the diaper everytime? Is it obvious when that needs to be done? I'm thinking of enrolling in a class of some sort when I get to Toronto so I can feel more knowledgeable. 

Krissie - got my fx for you! 

Kaicee - so sorry about the throwing up. That's awful. 

Angela - any updates? 

Afm - flying out tomorrow early morning tomorrow. my sleeping was terrible last night. Woke up at 4:30 and didn't go back to sleep until like 8:30. Then slept one more hour. I just woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Totally sucks. Oh well. Hopefully will get better.


----------



## star_e

oh also, still don't know the update on the mold. but we had to stop by the apt yesterday to check mail one last time and we saw a mold man from the same company there. i was waiting outside, but he came outside and told us that there was mold but we had to wait for the test results to find out what type. i was just annoyed b/c the landlord of course didn't tell us about this and kept insisting that it was water damage even though it was very clearly mold. praying that the mold is non toxic.

and still wondering if the terrible cold that i have has lasted this long b/c its related to the the mold.


----------



## Kaiecee

Like I thought full blown af 
First month of femara but wondering if I should just do a cycle of no mess.


----------



## krissie328

I did back to back clomid to femara and really didn't have any problems. But I can definitely say now that I'm off meds I really needed a break! 

Star- you should go post in the parent forums something like things I wish I knew.... I bet you'd get a ton of great advise. 

My big one- invest in coconut oil. I use it for diaper rasges, dry skin, (baby) yeast infections, scrapes, chap stick, ect. I also let ds eat it. 

Also, as a new mom something that caught me by surprise was the first poops. It's pretty much tar and impossible to get off! After I had experienced that I found out a thin layer of Vaseline will help it come off easily. But I'm gonna try coconut oil next baby. 

Also, pampers swaddlers have a wet indicator and let you know when baby is wet. I found that very helpful as a new mom. Now I am an old pro. :haha:

If you start that thread let me know and I will post as I think of it. 

Also, take a birthing class, breast feeding class (if you plan too), baby first aid and anything else you can. The hospital probably will offer them.


----------



## star_e

Krissie thanks for the great advice and tips!!! Maybe I should start a thread. I hadn't even checked the parent forums there might already be some good ones. Just never looked. I'll look into it after the move. I'll let you know for sure if I start one. I'm saving your tips so thank you! I'll def look into taking those courses bc I know nothing. And that will make me feel much better.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star they will show you about diapers in the hospital if you don't know! Agree with Krissie, the ones with the strip that turns blue when they're wet are really handy. We use Pampers Swaddlers for the first year or so.

As for when to change them, in the early days it's pretty frequent. Breastmilk is very easily digested so goes through them quickly! And I echo what Krissie said about the Vaseline during the first few merconium days. It's sticky like tar and hard to get off!

In the beginning you produce colostrum, until your milk comes in. Babies tummies are super small in the beginning. Colostrum is packed full of nutrients and so good for them. Then your milk comes in, normally anywhere from day 2-5. When baby is getting your milk to come in or increase your supply they will feed more frequently, or cluster feed. Hazel fed for 6hrs straight the other night - but my milk came in that day so she did her job! Normally each feeding would be 20-40mins long every 2-4hrs. 

Baby will lose weight when they're first born - they like to see it under 10% though. Then they work on gain it back. 

Definitely attend a birthing class and breastfeeding class. Both will help you feel more prepared! But feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star Im sure all mums feel like you but your natural motherly instincts will kick in and everything will be fine exciting times ahead big move today I hope it all goes well hun and cant wait for an update xx

Kiacee so sorry AF made an appearance I really hope you do get that sticky bean soon please dont give up hope xx

Vankiwi sounds hectic and exhausting but really rewarding how is your eldest coping with not being the only one is she okay xx

Krissie glad you feel more chilled this month and taking it all in your stride heres hoping for happy news soon xx

AFM sorry been MIA I have been reading the thread keeping up to date but been so busy xmas and other things work etc.. plus nothing really to report yet Im halfway through tablets finish them on 9th they stop you from bleeding then start AF within a few days of stopping them.

I have noticed that they make me slightly hormonal like I want to cry but for no reason at all and also Ive had a bad skin outbreak of spots on my chest and back which is grim but heres hoping it clears up once the meds have stopped xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx the move has gone smoothly star! 

Angela- great to hear from you. I'm confident this will bring your bfp. So hopefully all the side effects are worth it.


----------



## star_e

Vankiwi many thanks for all the tips and info! I really appreciate it. :)

Angela - glad you are almost done with the meds. I usually started AF three days after last pill. Then injections on cd 2 or 3. I had to do incredibly long stims bc of my brittle pcos so hopefully hours won't be too long. FTX for you! 

Krissie - hoping Lydia gave you that little extra push toward the bfp. 

Kaicee - good luck w this cycle. 

Afm - the move has been very stressful. Well first when we picked this place back in November it was that time i told you all I had a rushed trip that was unexpected and everything did not go as it should. That was because we had two days to find a unit and all the units we were interested in either closed by the time we got there or closed on our way to visit them. Then we got haggled into paying more than the asking price for the unit that was not on our original viewing list because the people knew we were from out of town and we were on our way to the airport and we didn't have a unit selected yet. So this unit wasn't What we were hoping for but we didn't have time to come back to look for something else. So going into the unit again yesterday made me aware of the problems I had seen with it at the beginning. 

Additionally the unit was not cleaned and the walls were all scuffed up and not freshly painted. The inside of the fridge dirty, bathroom dirty, etc. So I had to contact the landlord and they're going to paint it this weekend and clean it after painting but it's very inconvenient because all of our stuff is going to be there. I always thought it was standard practice for them to do this before the move in date because that's how it's been for me every time Ive rented a place before, but I guess this particular landlord thinks that that should've been requested in the offer. Nonetheless he will do it but it's a pain and I'm probably going to have to stay in a hotel because I don't think I'm supposed be breathing in paint. Not to mention I stayed in a hotel tonight. I'm at a hotel right now because the movers didn't come on time they came really late and there was nowhere for me to sit and I was exhausted and really sick with the cold. I honestly think I must've caught another bug because it got really bad yesterday super sore throat, totally congested, have to whisper to talk, just as bad as it was on the first week of this three-week cold. I have my OB appointment in the morning so will mention my sickness. But I bet I just have to wait it out. Wish there was a strong numbing agent to use for throat. 

I went to sleep at 9pm and woke up at 1am and can't fall back to sleep. I had taken 2 Tylenol pms and wish I could take two more but the bottle says only two pills in a 24 hour period so I can't. I've never been a good sleeper. Before ttc I had taken prescription medicine for sleep for years. I know that's terrible but it was the only way I could go to sleep. But usually my problem was falling asleep not staying asleep. now my problem is staying asleep. Usually it's because I have to go to the bathroom, but sometimes I wake up and I don't really even have to go to the bathroom. I think my body is just used to waking up and so it just does that. 

Hopefully things will get better. At the end of the day baby is healthy thus far and that's what's most important.


----------



## Aphy

Star, though it isn't ideal regarding paint fumes, apparently the new paints these days aren't supposed to be harmful. I was exposed to paint fumes daily for the past month at my work and house and though it made me nauseas, it wasn't harmful. But if you can afford to stay at a hotel, it is best rather play it safe. Sorry your whole life is disrupted by it though, that really sucks.

Angela, I have everything crossed for you!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e it sounds like a nightmare I hope it all carms down soon for you and all the issues are resolved as you dont need this stress right now xx

Aphy how are you doing xx


----------



## Aphy

Been having a really rough time recently Angela...the nausea and vomiting has been really bad the past 2 weeks and I had a bowel obstruction today as well which was also very painful. All in all feeling terrible with no end in sight &#128532;

I hope you doing ok?

How did your appointment go Star?


----------



## Vankiwi

Aphy can't believe you're 12 weeks already! Are you on diclectin?


----------



## krissie328

Star- I am sorry things have been a rough start. I hope they look up soon. 

Aphy- I hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, 10 dpo and a bfn today. I am really starting to lose any hope this is going to happen.


----------



## Aphy

Still feels like time is dragging so slowly for me! I've never even heard of Diclectin...if it's for ms then my obgyn didn't mention it. All he said was its normal and should start fading soon...he isn't the most helpful of obgyn


----------



## Vankiwi

Ugh Aphy that sucks! Yes it's medication for ms. Totally safe and makes a huge difference if it's that bad.


----------



## star_e

aphy - i am so sorry you are feeling bad. lately the nausea has been a lot better for me, so my heart goes out to you as i know how terrible it can be. and add to that the pain from the bowel obstruction...oh heart goes out to you. i hope Tylenol helps for that. and that you can get some good rest.

krissie - bummed about the test result. maybe it just needs a few more days to pick up though. my ftx. if it is still negative, i understand why you feel the way you do, but i really believe it will happen. it just might take going to the clinic you mentioned that was far away during the summer to find out what is happening and how best to proceed. and get the tests run. i can&#8217;t remember what you told me your doc said last time - what were his or her thoughts on what's going on? still holding out hope that you will get it before having to try something else. ftx!

vankiwi - hows it going? any differences so far from what you remember the first week to be like? 

angela - how are the meds treating you right now?

afm - so it turns out i do not have a cold, i have a sinus infection. went to see my OB yesterday, but he would not prescribe me meds as he said he can&#8217;t diagnose the problem. so i saw a doc after him and he prescribed pregnancy safe antibiotics and a prescription mouth gargle and congestion spray. the mouth gargle has been hugely helpful. glad i figured out what was going on b/c i was so incredibly uncomfortable. tomorrow the painting will be done and I&#8217;m thinking of not staying in a hotel anymore, but just being gone while they are painting. DH will be here and said he&#8217;d have the windows open so its ventilated and hopefully not too strong in scent when i get back.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star good plan with the painting. It'll be nice to get settled in to your new place! 

I thought I remembered what the lack of sleep was like but turns I didn't fully :haha: plus DD1, DH, and I all have colds at the moment so that's not great timing! We are settling in well though and Hazel is pretty easygoing really! She's one week old today but I can't imagine her not here already!


----------



## star_e

I hope you all get over the colds soon. When a cold is really bad it sucks up all of my energy. So I hope yours is not too bad. I'm sure the sleep isn't too great right now but I'm sure she's precious!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi I hope she gets in a routine quickly for you x

Star e that sounds awful I hope the antibiotics help and make you better xx

AFM last day of the tablets my skin is awful feom them emotions high and I feel so sluggish and bloated its unreal I know it will all be worth it in the end but I cant wait to not have to take these meds anymore role on the injections xx Dh is at the Drs at the mo too he's in co stant pain in his sides and thinks he may have seen blood in his urine so Im concerned about that also his gran has been taken into care she collapsed and was found asleep on her bedroom floor been there for 16 hours not able to get up plus Ive had a huge fall out with my mum all this stress and worry I could do without right now if Im honest xx


----------



## Drgonzo82

Hi girls, hope I can join you. Just started 50mg clomid 3 days ago. TTC baby number 2 after ectopic and removal of one Fallopian. 

Hoping we all get BFPs this month! 

Gem xx


----------



## Drgonzo82

Hi! Me!! On cycle one of 50mg clomid. On day 3 of it today. How are you feeling? Not sure if I'm imagining it but I've been pretty moody! 

We are TTC number 2. Had ectopic last year and removal of Fallopian. Hoping clomid boosts my ovaries! I am ovulating but dominant one of my tubeless side. Xx


----------



## krissie328

Drgonzo82 said:


> Hi girls, hope I can join you. Just started 50mg clomid 3 days ago. TTC baby number 2 after ectopic and removal of one Fallopian.
> 
> Hoping we all get BFPs this month!
> 
> Gem xx

Welcome hun. Fx clomid works quickly for you. 

Angela- fx you go back to feeling better now that the pills are done!

I'm sorry about all your stress. Fx it's nothing serious with dh or his grandfather.

Afm, expecting af today. My temp dropped dramatically so she will be here anytime. :cry:


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy are you still feeling rough or has everything calmed down now I hope the MS does pass xx

Welcome Dr Gonzo I have my fingers tightly crossed for you what CD are you have you ever taken it before my advice take just before bed that way you dont really get any side effects xx

Krissie Im so sorry the witch is coming I really hope you do get lucky soon keep your chin up hun and try not to loose faith you need to let off steam we are all here for you xx


----------



## krissie328

Welcome drgonzo. Fx for a short journey ttc #2.

Af arrived this morning. Gonna continue with the lydia and diet. It worked well last cycle. I'm gonna work more on the diet as I think that will help.


----------



## star_e

Angela - medication side effects just make everything worse. So I'm very glad that you are starting or have started a new medication - the injections. I had side effects from the injections. Mostly weight gain from the entire process but i was doing it for a long time. Even though I did ivf only once I was on all the meds for a long time pursuing a Bfp via iui. Hope your skin clears soon. And so sorry about your DHs gran. Gosh that's rough and scary. Sending prayers she recovers quickly and that your DHs blood in urine is easily treatable. My ft for you. What a joy it would be for you to get it this round. Fx. 

Krissie - I'm rooting for you! The Lydia pushed your O forward so that's good. Keep on trying I know a bfp will come. Fix!!! 

Gonzo welcome! And good luck with this cycle


----------



## Aphy

Angela, no luck my side, still have the nausea and vomiting. Compared to last week I guess it is mildly improved but I still get sick regularly and have the constant nausea

How is your skin feeling now? Any improvement? 

Krissie, sorry about AF pending :hugs:

Star, I hope you are doing well!

Anyone I have missed, I hope you are all doing good and hope to see some more BFP's very shortly!


----------



## Kaiecee

Been super sick these couple days now kids are sick. 
Took 1 pill of femara then decided to take this month off since I felt like crap. Maybe this will be a good thing I'm also not temping fx if not will try femara next month


----------



## krissie328

Kaicee- I hope your month off helps. Feel better soon. :flower:

Af arrived yesterday. I had a snow day so I spent it nurturing myself and DS. I also called and made an appointment at the fertility clinic for Feb. 20th. I looked up my charts for the last year and I have ovulated in 9 our of 12. I have had two chemicals. I think it is finally time to take that next step.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela how are you doing? AF here?

Star hope.you are settling in and out of the hotel! Did you get put on thyroid meds?


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e hope your feeling better and your now moved in your house xx

Aphy I hope thats a sign that its starting to ease off for you xx

Kiacee so sorry your all sick I hope you get better soon and maybe a month off will help xx

Krissie sorry the witch got you I hope you dont need to take the next step but keep us posted on what that will be xx

Vankiwi hows your little cherub doing xx

AFM no AF yet got baseline scan tomorrow so should find out when I start the injections xx my skin is still awful but hoping it will improve soon and DH has been for all kinds of tests everything has come back normal no infection or possible cancer no kidney stones they think it might be muscle or nerve danage which will heal on its own just to take painkillers to help with the pain hes got a CT Scan in 2 wks so we'll wait for that too xx


----------



## star_e

Angela - what a relief that DHs tests have come back normal. Sucks he's in pain but at least it's something painkillers can take care of. It usually took me about 3 days after the pills for AF to come. Have you already got the meds for the injections? You'll be starting so soon! Fx!

Aphy - I'm so sorry you have constant nausea. Gosh I know how that feels and it is awful. I had it like that up until about 17 weeks. I just started having a better time with that. I stil get it but not as bad lately. I hope it doesn't take as long for you for it to lessen. Have you tried sucking on peppermints? That kind of helped me. 

Krissie - I think taking the next step is a good idea. I know it's prob inconvenient bc the place is farther away but getting answers will be very useful. I hope with everything you get it before that feb appointment but if not im glad you have something upcoming that will get you to that bfp that you have long ago deserved. My ftx always for you. 

Kaicee - so sorry everyone is sick! Hope you get over it soon and taking a month off sounds great esp since you have not been feeling well. Good luck. 

Vankiwi - how's hazel doing? How are you doing? What's it like having a newborn and raising DD at same time? Hope everything is going well! 

Afm - been totally consumed with setting this apt up. It's been one problem after another but things are coming along. Will take some time for it to be finished. it took time just to install ceiling fixtures. We had to light everything w out lamps bc the unit had no lights. Which I thought was weird. We were going to get a car but have decided to rent for another few weeks bc we just don't feel like dealing with that. DH starts work this coming week so I'll be here to chip away at it some more. And the bigger things can get done together on the weekends. It will be nice when things get more normal so I can think of something other than setting this place up.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e it sounds like a nightmare but sounds like it will look lovely once you are all done I hope it doesnt take much longer to finish xx

AFM CD1 for me today like you said AF came 4 days after stopping the pills Ive already got all my meds so Im all set to go on that front wish me luck xx I am glad they havnt found anything serious with DH but still really worried about his constant pain at the moment but we shall see what happens in 2 weeks when he has his CT Scan xx How long was you stimming for star e before you had your eggs taken xx Im worried that the egg removal will fall on the same day as DHS CT Scan xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Been for my baseline scan everything looks good so start injections on 15th Sunday then start another injection along with the first one on 20th then scan on 24th and should find out when I go in for my egg retrieval should be around 25th-26th DH goes for his CT Scan on 26th so he has to go next Thursday to give his sample to be frozen just incase its not before his scan as once he's gone for his CT Scan they cant use any sperm for 80 days after it due to radiation so we'll more than likely using frozen sperm they prefer to use fresh but beggers cant be choosers xx wish me luck xx


----------



## Aphy

Angela,I'm so glad you have the dates and everything now! It's feeling more real by the minute I imagine? I doubt there is any difference with frozen vs fresh sperm so I am sure this is going to be it for you!


----------



## star_e

Angela - I stimmed for 21 days. That's not the norm though. I have brittle PCOS and they had to do a very long slow stim so as not to overstimulate some of them too quickly. Because the goal was to get as many eggs as possible and if they shortened the stim and gave me higher dose injections then we probably would've gotten fewer eggs because some of them would've grown really quickly but the others would've been trailing behind. 

What dose are you on?


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela how exciting to have dates now!

Star thanks for asking! We are doing well, last night was a bit rough so we are tired today! There is definitely more juggling with two kids. With keeping the older one entertained and getting her to activities etc, and when you do have a bad night you can't just sleep during the day like you could when it's your first! But, the learning curve isn't steep like it is the first time and I'm more confident in myself as a parent now!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys and thanks for all your support I will be on 225 iu of Merional then start alongside it 25 iu of cetrotide on 20th xx I am nervous and anxious about it all but if I want a baby its what Ive got to do xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well took my first injection today I have to mix 3 bottles of 25 iu of Merional which is a bit fiddly but Im sure it will get easier the injection wasnt as bad as I thought it would be but here goes nothing Ive started now Im hoping the next few weeks goes quickly xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx for a successful stim Angela! 

Vankiwi- good to hear from you. I worry so much about the transition from one to two.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela great you're underway! 

Krissie I worried too and got quite emotional about it towards the end of the pregnancy. It had been just DD1 for so long! But, it hasn't been as bad as of an adjustment so far.


----------



## star_e

Angelela - totally understand why you're nervous. I was too. there is a lot riding on it and it's a laborious process. The injections ranged for me. Some left me with bad bruises and some stung more than others. But I don't think DH and I were that good at inserting them bc it varied so much. How many days do you stim before your first scan?

Vankiwi - I'd imagine it would be tough with two but it sounds like it's going pretty well so far. I hope that continues and you are able to get some rest in where you can. So great that you're over that steep learning curve too since you have experience. 

I hope everyone else is doing well - any updates?

Afm - have a scan on Friday. Am still sick from the sinus infection so now going on a month of having cold symptoms. Really tired and just getting used to the new setting. I know things will eventually settle as they always do.


----------



## star_e

Hey all how's it going? Updates?

Afm - DH started work this week so I let myself rest up the past two days and it's been very helpful. My knees have been hurting a bit and am thinking it's prob bc of the extra weight. Going to go for a walk today since I have a bit more energy. I enrolled in a class at the hospital but it doesn't start until April. I might look around for another course of some sort bc it's easier for me to learn stuff if I have a dedicated time for it. Im actually interested in a course on what to do after the birth. Though I do need to learn about the birthing process which hopefully I'll start doing sometime soon through reading. 

Anyway just wanted to say hi. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## krissie328

Ina May's guide to birth is suppose to be a great book. 

Afm, just kinda going with the flow right now. Not really feeling this cycle. I'm not even started opks yet. Maybe this weekend I will. I'm not expecting o until late next week anyways. 

I'm playing with doing one last clomid round next cycle. Nothing decided yet. Just kinda thinking of trying something before we go all in with fertility treatments.


----------



## star_e

Krissie thanks for the book recommendation. And good to hear from you. Yea I think trying something before your fertility appointment sounds great. I'm sending warm wishes that it works out for you. And if not you have a plan going forward. Fx. Did you do Lydia again this cycle?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Star. I did 4 days because my order (was suppose to be here a week ago) didn't arrive until today. I've been doing black cohosh which I think is the main ingredient. So hoping it works.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie the fact you are having a cycle on this stuff is still really promising though and I was exactly the same wanting to give things one last shot before moving on to IVF goodluck hun got everything crossed for you xx 

Star e sounds like you are settling in well I hope your knees get better and the courses do sound like a good idea to keep your mind occupied xx

AFM on day 5 of injections and yhey aren't too bad so far no pain or bruising just Ovary pain and stomach swollen up also feel a little nauseous aswell but it did say they can be side effects so Im taking them as a good sign that they're working. Start my morning injections alongside the evening one tomorrow then go for my scan on day 10 which is the 24th xx

Star e Im guessing Im only stimming for 10 days as Ive only got enough stuff to last up until the 24th so if all goes well on 24th they will give me the time and date of when to take my HCG and the time and date of egg retrieval which should be between 25th and 27th xx


----------



## star_e

Krissie - hoping the black cocosh has same effect of pushing O an bit later and increasing chances. Fx. 

Angela - glad you aren't bruising. And hope you've got many juicy eggs growing! 10 days sounds good. Mine was unusually long bc of the brittle pcos. They didn't let me do an hcg trigger bc there were too many eggs and they said I'd overstimulate. So I did a Lupron trigger and doc said bc I used lupron and not hcg that we should do a frozen embryo transfer instead of fresh. So that's what happened w me. If you get to do hcg then you don't have to wait a month before transferring them which is nice. At least that's how i interpreted it through my cycle. I'm so hopeful for you. My ftx! looking forward to your next update. And good luck w that scan. Fx.


----------



## Aphy

Angela,it's almost retrieval day! Getting excited for you and keeping fx!

Star,I hope you are doing well and keeping busy?

Krissie,good luck with the black cocosh!

AFM,not much going on. Nausea etc still comes and goes


----------



## star_e

Hope the nausea passes soon aphy! 

Afm - scan went well. Got to see my LO again and that's always so special. Didnt get to speak w doc bc my appointment is next week. So he will review the scan at that time. Other than that no new news. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e so glad your scan went well keep us posted about your Dr Appt xx

Aphy Im glad it seems like nausea isnt as bad cant believe you are 14 weeks already that has flown by xx

AFM sorry Ive been MIA but not had much to report and its been hectic the injections have been okay actually not as bad as I thought but my belly is feeling a little tender now after 10 days worth of injections 5 of them days twice a day its also swollen and get pain like period pains which is normal xx had my scan today and all is good my womb lining is perfect I have 19 follicles in total but 8 that are of good size so 8 will be taken which they said is a good number to have xx I take my HCG tonight at 22:00 hrs then go for egg retrieval on Thursday 26th at 10:00 am and if all goes well I should get pupped up on Monday so all going to plan so far.

It is scary though I know that its been a long time coming but its crazy to think that its actually happening now its mental xx


----------



## star_e

Wow Angela it's happening! Egg retrieval on Thursday! Been thinking of you and am praying for the best. Super hopeful that you get your bfp. Ftx. Ive been talking w you here since I joined bnb and I remember speculating at the beginning about ivf not knowing if I'd have to do it or what it would it entail. The beginning part of it is hard but Once the retrieval is done the hard part is over. The rest is waiting. Transfer part is pain free, easy. Just take it easy that entire day and be careful for the next few days to increase chances of smooth implantation. Fx. Fx.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know its crazy Star e we both joined this site Jan last year both super hopeful that Clomid would work who knew a year later we would both be going down the IVF route its been a long hard journey and I just hope I get the same result as you this time tomorrow Ill be getting up to go for egg retrieval Im not trying to get my hopes up I hope it works I really do but we will just have to wait and see xx

Work have been great though I cant falt them theyre allowing me to have a week off after transfer put down that Im working from home that week but not allowing me to work just to rest so that I dont use any holidays up for it which is nice of them xx I know Ill test early I dont know whether I want to test out the hcg or leave it till a few days before I go back we shall see xx


----------



## Aphy

I am so happy your work is being so accommodating and understanding Angela! You don't often find that and it definitely is the best thing for you! Can't believe its tomorrow...fx!


----------



## star_e

Angela I hope with all my heart you get your bfp. I will continue to pray and send out the best possible energy for you. I'm so so happy your work is being great and giving you the time bc that can only help you. You need to take it easy. Keep warm and comfortable and create a little cozy place for the embie to make a home. I understand not getting your hopes up. I felt the same way. You are putting your best foot forward and now we keep our fx and pray for the best. Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Fx fx fx.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- that is great work is being so good with everything. It will definitely give you a good opportunity to rest and let that baby implant!!


----------



## Aphy

Good luck Angela!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys retrieval went well they collected 12 eggs in total which they said was a really good nimber I'm just in a bit of uncomfortable pain now which should go away over the course of the day just got to rest up today and take it easy.

They will call me tomorrow and let me know how fertilisation went and how many and give me the time of when I go back next Tuesday for implantation xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## star_e

Angela that is excellent news! 12 is great! Take it easy and relax. Keep us updated on the fert report. Ftx! i remember I had discomfort too and trouble going to the bathroom for a few days. Tylenol helped.


----------



## AngelaALA

They've told me to take paracetamol only so Ive had some of them which does help slightly hopefully the pain doesnt last too long and wears off by tomorrow had a little spot of bleeding too which they said os normal I started taking htps cheapies yesterday as decided I want to test them out the sooner I find out the better in my eyes xx


----------



## star_e

i hear you on wanting to find out soon. i actually waited and didn't test till 9dpt of a 5dblast, so essentially 14dpo. not sure how i made it that long! and i didn't feel any symptoms except a bit of discomfort toward the end only when i was trying on jeans - the lifting of my leg repeatedly felt weird. but other than that i dont remember feeling anything. 

ftx, sending out prayers for a great fert report. fx. fx. fx.


----------



## krissie328

That is great Angela!! Fx you get a good report tomorrow and can transfer a healthy embryo next week. Hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys Just had the call from the hospital 9 have fertilised which is a good number transfer is 1.30pm on Tuesday however that could change they could call me on Sunday before 11 and I go in Sunday afternoon but if no call then Tuesday is still going ahead also said if good quality then they will transfer 1 only but if medium quality then they'll transfer 2 keep fingers crossed for me xx

Krissie have you Od yet xx


----------



## star_e

That's great Angela!!!! Fx. Fx. Will they give you a call to tell you how many reach blast stage or whatever stage they need to be? Fx. Fx.


----------



## krissie328

Great news Angela! Fx for some great quality blasts. 

So no o for me. My cm went back to creamy. So feeling very frustrated. I'm gonna start progesterone to bring on af next week, I was thinking the Feb 1st.


----------



## AngelaALA

Gutted for you Krissie I hope you do O but sounds like a plan bringing on AF rather than dragging this cycle out xx

Star e Im guessing they will tell me how they have done when I go in for transfer xx started taking the progesterone suppositories they're wierd its a strange feeling not sure about them at all xx


----------



## star_e

Yea my progesterone suppositories were pink! Which is so stupid bc if I had spotted I'd never be able to tell. They were really messy and def did not like them. Can't believe you transfer on Tuesday!!!!! Ftx! Ftx!

Krissie so sorry O did not show! Bringing af does sound like a good plan. Do you meet w doc soon?


----------



## krissie328

Wow, my progesterone doesn't seem so bad when I do one tab. I'm sure two would be messier. My are a pale yellow. I started last night so af should be here in 11-12 days. 

Suppose to have an appointment on Feb 20th. Been talking with dh about holding off until summer. But we're still undecided.


----------



## Classic Girl

First month on Clomid. I ovulate but am old and we've had 2 losses last year. My cd21 test last month showed progesterone at 6.9. At 10dpo with our last loss my HCG was fine..prog. at 8.8. My OB did nothing. I fired him after 12 years :rofl:

Ok so this month I took Clomid cd5-9 and my progesterone level on cd21/5dpo was 28.9! I'm currently 9dpo. Have no idea what to think of that number.


----------



## Kaiecee

2days late started to get tiny bit of cramps but nothing else. 
Was the first month I didn't temp or take any fertility drugs. 

Let's hope I get bfp just I've been thru this before.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I would say keep the appointment just so you can atleast discuss options and prices xx

Classic Girl goodluck got my fingers tightly crossed for you, how old are you if you dont mind me asking you dont have to answer that if you dont want also have you been diagnosed with any issue or is it unexplained infertility xx

Kiacee here's hoping its a good sign when will you be testing we need some line porn xx

Well tomorrow is the big day guys I'm anxious and worried I just hope it sticks Ive been taking htps cheapies and they have now turned stark white so I now know any positive will be correct and not a false positive wish me luck xx star e and krissie my suppositories are milky white and shaped like bullets they are taken rectally which is not fun at all cant wait to stop them I do one in the morning and one in the evening xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Im also refusing to test till I'm pretty sure it's not coming. 

I'm really hoping af stays away finally. 

I have run to bathroom to throw up 3 times in the last week so I hope that's a sign.


----------



## krissie328

Fx Kaiecee. 

Angela- the only reason I'm considering not going is because the consultation feel is $325. Just makes me nervous to spend so much money.


----------



## star_e

Angela - fxtx for tomorrow! Been thinking of you and am so very hopeful it sticks. Can't believe it's transfer time! Fx fx. Sending you the warmest wishes for success! Let us know how it goes!

Krissie - why is the consultation so much? That's really high. My clinic offered a free consultation so I lucked out. But usually when I hear of a fee it's more like 150. Anyway you can call and ask if they ever offer reduced rates for the consultation? Is there another clinic or is that the only one? 

Kaicee - good luck! Sorry about the vomiting. 

Classic girl - welcome and good luck with this cycle!


----------



## Aphy

Transfer tomorrow Angela!!! Got absolutely everything crossed for you. Tomorrow you enter your tww!

Krissie,that's a hectic price tag! No wonder you are hesitant

Star,I hope you are doing good!

Kaicee,hope the vomiting is for a good reason


----------



## star_e

Angela fx! how did it to? 

Aphy hope you are doing well. Is nausea any better?

Vankiwi havemt heard from you in a while. How goes it?


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie that is alot of money and Im not surprised your thinking of leaving it for a bit keep us updated what you end up doing xx

Kiacee I hope thats a good sign xx

Aphy I hope your nausea has gone now how are you feeling xx

Star e how are you doing xx

Transfer went well 5 developed one has been transferred and four have been frozen so its just a waiting game now xx


----------



## krissie328

That is great news Angela!! I hope you can rest up this week and we get to see a bfp soon!!! 

Thanks ladies. There is another fertility clinic that is a little further. I was going to give them a call in the next week or so and find out. Their website does not have any info so I am not sure. DH seems fine waiting until summer so who knows. 

To further complicate things I am not sure I can even proceed yet. My blood pressure has been really high lately. I have had two dizzy spells and one I ended up fainting. I got my blood pressure checked and it was really high today. So I need to set up an appointment to discuss that with my GP. It actually has me freaked because of how unwell I get with the dizziness. Last night I had to lay down for over an hour. I don't know if it is blood pressure or not but I suspect it probably is.


----------



## Aphy

Krissie,that doesn't sound good at all. I hope the GP can sort it out!

Thanks Angela and Star! My nausea has been quite good most days except for today which was bad again. Also the typical first trimester exhaustion seems to have hit me a bit later than expected cause often I feel so drained all I want to do is lie in bed. Have so much going on though currently with getting the new house fixed up so we can move in end of the month. Another thing to look forward to is our scan tomorrow morning...hopefully we find out gender!

Angela,I am so glad the transfer went well! You are officially in the tww now...I'm feeling the suspense already on your behalf!


----------



## star_e

Angela - so excited for you! Glad things went well and you have some frosties for later. Ftx!!!

Krissie - you fainted?! That's so scary. I hope you didn't hurt yourself. Glad you have an appointment coming up bc that can be dangerous - the fainting. So sorry that you are going through that. I hope it can get resolved soon. As for the other clinic, hope they have a better consultation fee. But first things first, get the blood pressure issue resolved. Keep us updated. Hope you are okay right now. 

Aphy - my exhaustion came late too. It can be overwhelming. So I feel you. I hope you get the house set up soon as that will free up some time for relaxing. And good luck at your scan!

Afm - baby has been kicking away this week :) Lots of movement yesterday and a bit calmer today. I'm also creating a list of things I'll need to prepare for baby. It's a bit tedious so I'll be glad when it's done.


----------



## krissie328

Star- yes it happened on Christmas eve. I woke that night and didn't feel well so I went to check my blood sugar. I tripped/fainted something in the hall. Smashed my face up when I fell into the mirror at the end of the hall. I'm so thankful my dh woke up and came out. I was scared I had low blood sugar and I was gonna die there. But that was actually perfectly fine. 

Since I've never had anything like that happen I forgot about it. Until Monday when I got super dizzy and then the high blood pressure at the dentist. I've had some other high readings throughout the last time 6-7 months but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie its definitely worth getting your blood pressure sorted first sounds awful I hope its nothing serious and can be easily sorted xx

Star e and Aphy sounds like both your pregnancies are going well apart from the side effects exhaustion and sickness amazing your feeling the baby move around now Star e thats fantastic and Aphy I hope your scan goes well xx

Me I'm just taking it easy and chilling out I'm eager to test but know there is no point yet so just going to keep myself busy I think xx


----------



## star_e

Krissie - whenever I hear about someone fainting it often coincides with injury sometimes very bad injury. I'm sure your fall was painful. So sorry you had that happen. Fainting is scary. glad your DH was there when it happened and that a doctor will help you with it soon.

Angela - I'm sure the waiting is tough but you'll get through it. I tried to keep myself distracted and held off from testing as I was terrified I'd test too soon. it was hard though! stay warm and comfortable and just take care of yourself is all you can do. Fx!!!

afm - going through a pattern where I wake up early in the morning and am up a few hours then go back to sleep. I wish I'd just sleep through the night and early morning but I'm just uncomfortable bc I'm supposed to be sleeping on my sides and with the extra weight my shoulders really start to hurt. So I have to prop myself up with pillows so I can be on my back and take a break. My knees and back also hurt. I might get a pregnancy pillow. Maybe that will help but haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e Ive heard them pregnancy pillows are amazing you should really get one everyone I know who got one said it was a godsend I hope the sleep gets better hun xx

Thats what Ive been doing trying to keep busy Im off to get my haircut today so that will keep my mood up xx


----------



## star_e

Great Angela. Just find things to do and take it easy. I should get a pillow! I'll research it soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM took a test today I know Im only really 10 DPO but it was stark white BFN I just really dont have a good feeling about this I dont think it's worked, my official testing date is 11th Feb next Saturday I have to take one then and call the hospital with the result I have put on ao much weight I feel awful all my clothes are so tight whilst on the medication I just couldn't stop eating. I hate the progesterone suppositories can't wait to stop taking them Ive started taking them vaginally now its a bit messy have to wear a pad but taken the other way I was so gassy and my stomach felt off all the time sorry for the TMI. Other than that Im just the same nothing to really write about at the mo I know its going to break me if this is a bust but I also know its out of my hands just a waiting game just wish the TTW would go quicker feels like its dragging xx


----------



## star_e

Angela I know it's nervewracking but I'd suggest holding off until at least 14 dpo. that's what I did (or I might have waited even longer don't remember exactly but it was a few days before they had me come in for the official test) bc I feared so much that it wouldnt be enough time to show up. I used an frer and one of those clear blues that tell you how far along you are expected to be. I pray that it shows positive soon. 

Re the weight. I know exactly what you are talking about. Even though I'm pg I am way bigger than I should be at this point and a good 10 pounds of it is bc of all the meds and ivf and stuff before getting pg. I'm much over the weight limit I should be and it makes me sad. It's also so freaking cold here that I don't move much. All I can say about the weight is it does suck and I'm sorry. Those mess made me super hungry and that hunger continued through first trimester. 

This one that they inserted was it a blastocyst? And are the ones frozen blasts? Did they tell you any info about that? I have everything crossed for you and am so so hopeful it works. I know it's easier said than done but don't get down bc I think 10 dpo is too early to test.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean Star e I just want to know now one way or another its been such a stressful journey I just dont think it will ever happen xx It was at blastocyst stage the one they transferred said it was really good quality the other where frozen at blastocyst stage too but didnt say what quality I should have asked more questions but being new to all this its so daunting xx

I'm 2 and half stone over my ideal weight and it makes me feel so uncomfortable right now if Im not pregnant and they want to hold out a few months till my cycles regulate again then Im definitely working out and dieting in that time xx

How are you anyway Star e xx


----------



## star_e

Angela I didn't ask about the rest of my frosties grade either. I knew the two we transferred were the highest grade but didn't ask about the others. I know they are blasts though. Also I really think it's too early to think it didn't work. I'd wait as long as you can but at least another five days. I've read so many stories of people who got bfn at 10 but bfp by 14 or 15. I'm praying that's the case. 

As for me, everything is going well with the pg and that's wonderful. 

Aside from that I'm just having a tough transition. I was coming from a place with cold winters so I was already annoyed with the cold there and it's even colder here. Of course I knew that before we moved but it's still hard. Feeling down and isolated. Lack of physical activity. No family here. And coming up with my baby registry list is def overwhelming. I also feel clueless about most baby related things and have not been able to focus on it bc the move and the things that come with it and the list take up alot of my time. I think things will settle with time. It's just tough right now.


----------



## star_e

Btw what kind of tests are you using?


----------



## AngelaALA

Things will get easier Star e just give it time xx

Just cheapie one step ones theyre left over from my Clomid days Ive also got a store own brand one and two clearblue digital ones again all left over from Clomid days not using the digital ones till near test date and on test date xx


----------



## star_e

Okay good plan. Fx. I know the next few days it will be tough to get through but you can do it. Ftx.


----------



## krissie328

I am sure your transition has been very difficult. When DH and I moved away from my hometown I struggled to adjust. It was about 6-9 months before I started to get comfortable and not feel so isolated. I hope you are able to meet some new people or at least get situated before baby. :hugs:

Angela- keeping my ftx for your bfp!! 

Afm, af arrived today in full force. I think I will do the clomid this cycle. DH wants to do our fertility appointment this months so we will likely keep it. But we will be on a break either way for March/April. We talked more about not trying for another one this weekend. I think we are both kinda on the fence so I guess we will see what the consultation has to offer and go from there.


----------



## AngelaALA

IVF's not worked digi clearblue not pregnant I'm absolutely heartbroken right now cant stop crying I'm a wreck why me what is wrong with me


----------



## star_e

Angela - I'm so sad for you right now. Seriously heart sunk when reading your post! There is nothing wrong with you. At all! My heart goes out to you. When is the official test date - the 11th? I'm still hesitant to think it did not work. I just want it to work so much. And if that's the case then let's def discuss next steps with the frosties, but I'm still holding out hope for OTD. Fx. 

Krissie - thank you for the support. Moving is so tough and I hope that with time I feel settled as you eventually did too. Also I support you with whatever decision you and DH come to regarding trying. I'm interested in what the consult offers too so keep us updated. Did you say it's in late feb? Good luck with clomid this cycle. 

Afm - tripped over a ledge in our doorway and fell down yesterday onto a carpeted floor. Not plush carpet but still carpet. The fall did not hurt at all. You know how when you fall sometimes you limp afterwards because it hurt so much. This was not like that. It didn't hurt at all. Fell onto knees and then onto wrists. So not stomach. Left a message on the docs voicemail because he wasn't there. But everything I've read online says I'll be fine. It takes a very serious injury/fall to harm the baby. Plus found his heartbeat on Doppler and have felt him move so pretty sure things are okay. Nonetheless I was initially very scared and wish it hadn't happened.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I am so sorry hun. Like Star said there is nothing wrong with you. But I know nothing we say will really help this emotional ride. I hope your fertility specialist can help you with the next steps. 

Star- I am glad everything is okay. Like you read it takes a really major fall to harm the baby. 

Yes, my appointment is Feb. 20th. So not too long now.


----------



## KamiAnn

May I join this thread ladies? I was here as another user then for some reason I got locked out of my account and can't log back in or recover my password. I was Sweetmama26 before this. This is my fourth round of clomid.


----------



## star_e

KamiAnn said:


> May I join this thread ladies? I was here as another user then for some reason I got locked out of my account and can't log back in or recover my password. I was Sweetmama26 before this. This is my fourth round of clomid.


of course you can! welcome and good luck with clomid this round!


----------



## KamiAnn

Thank you I test tomorrow as I'm 8DPO today and I have a good feeling about this cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Fx for your Kami.


----------



## star_e

Angela how are you doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

AF arrived today


----------



## star_e

Angela I'm so sorry. That's really hard. Will NHS cover ivf again should you decide to use the frosties? I'm really sorry. When we transferred two one did not take. Could be so many reasons like chromosomes not right, trouble implanting, in my case body just rejecting the second one, who knows. I think you said you had three or four frosties. Although I cannot know anything for sure, I think there should be at least one that works. And the great thing about having frosties is all you have to do is the transfer part and the hormonal prep. But not the injections and retrieval again. I know that's not in anyway comforting right now and It's a very hard time. But if you need to vent or discuss anything come on here and we are all here to support you. Sending you a big hug and some heartfelt wishes for the energy to get through it.


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry to hear that Angela. If I remember right you mentioned you had 3 rounds of IVF on the nhs. I hope when you are ready you can do a second round with success. :hugs:


----------



## KamiAnn

Angela I'm sorry to hear about AF. That really sucks. Hopefully the next round works for you.


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? It's been kinda quiet around here. 

I'm thinking of you Angela. :hugs:

Star- I hope you are settling in more.

Afm, after a lot of soul searching and talking with dh, I think we won't be pursuing fertility treatments. We will probably ntnp until Nov/Dec and then I'll either get an iud or dh will get the snip. I feel really at peace with this decision and know it's what's best for us.


----------



## KamiAnn

I'm honestly frustrated my temp went way below cover line this morning so I'm out this cycle I just know it.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - I support you in whatever you decide. I really do hope you get your bfp while ntnp. That would be truly amazing. It must feel relieving to have a plan. I'm glad you and DH disused it and that you feel at peace. have you stopped clomid?

Angela - thinking of you!

I'm doing alright. A bit stressed out with stuff but I'll get through it. 

It has been quiet on here! Please keep me updated everyone.


----------



## krissie328

Star- yes, I stopped clomid.


----------



## star_e

Angela - how's it going? You doing okay?

Krissie - I'm sure it much be nice to be off clomid. I wasn't on it for long but the side effects from it and the other meds I eventually took were not good. 

Afm taking a break from all the admin stuff I've been doing lately and just relaxing a bit. This weekend the weather is supposed to be warmer (the 40s Fahrenheit). Not warm for real but in comparison to how it's been, a definite improvement.


----------



## krissie328

Star- it swear I feel worse.. :haha: I think it's probably my body detoxing. At least that's how I feel. I've stopped temping and tracking and I'm just trying to ignore my cycle. I think mentally I'm just done and to be honest I feel really happy. I'm trying not to make any hurried decisions but I feel done. But it feels like we went from full force ttc to stopping so fast that I don't want it to be something we regret. I figure I'll have been able to process it and if by June/July I'm done then I'll get an iud until dh gets the snip and if we want to try again then we can. Dh says he's completely with me so it seems like we both agree. 

Almost v-day star! Are you feeling your little guy move more?

Thinking of you Angela.


----------



## Kdaniely

4th medicated cycle 2 round of clomid 100 mg cd 3-7 trigger shot on cd 13 now cd 18 and 3 dpo.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - sorry going off clomid has made you feel temporarily worse. I bet it just takes time for it too go back to normal. soon it will be better. Enjoy the mental respite you have. I'm so happy to hear you are feeling happy. That's great. I also think you have a very strong approach bc you are not trying to rush anything and giving yourself time to process your decisions which is great. Just enjoy the moment and still play it by ear. If, like you said, you still feel this way at whatever date you determine is best, then do what feels right at the time. Giving yourself a good amount of time to fully process is a good idea. I'm glad you are doing well :) 

Thinking of you Angela!


----------



## KamiAnn

Angela - Thinking of you

Krissie - I like your mental approach to this whole TTC thing. I really want a baby before I'm 35 but it seems so hopeless right now.


----------



## star_e

Kami Ann - I hear you. This process is so frustrating. I didn't even ovulate with clomid. I had to do injections and went through ivf. i think you mentioned doing four rounds of clomid. Give it a few more rounds and if it's still not working ask your doc for some more suggestions and feedback. I hope it works for you soon.


----------



## KamiAnn

star_e said:


> Kami Ann - I hear you. This process is so frustrating. I didn't even ovulate with clomid. I had to do injections and went through ivf. i think you mentioned doing four rounds of clomid. Give it a few more rounds and if it's still not working ask your doc for some more suggestions and feedback. I hope it works for you soon.

She suggested trying Femera next or upping my clomid dose, I'll know more on friday where we're heading


----------



## AngelaALA

Kami sorry this cycle was a bust I hear you about hoping to get pregnant before 35 Im fast approaching 34 and feel like it wont work I hope femera works or they up your clomid next cycle also ask for follicle tracking too xx

Kdaniely welcome I hope it works FX for you xx

Krissie I dont think I could ever cut all cords i.e. snip etc.. not until atleast in mid 40's just loosing that slight bit of hope I think would break me xx but getting off Clomid was the best thing ever for me it sent crazy.

Sorry Ive been MIA, yes we have two more goes of IVF, DH and I have already started looking at adoption if these two lots of IVF dont work then that will be our next step Ive already got the information pack and phone number with the agency to book an appointment we've even said as we want more than one child if IVF works we will adopt our second and if IVF doesnt we would consider taking on siblings xx

Sorry Ive been quiet this failed IVF really took it's toll on me my emotions are all over the place Ive requested counciling through the clinic too to help me cope with this LTTTC journey my next consultation is on 16th March so Im just chilling till then. 

Also wierd thing happened last night sorry in advance for TMI but my AF happened last weekend yesterday a week later Ive started getting bad cramps and AF has started again which is strange I was having lots of EWCM over past few days as if I was going to O then this has happened its strange really heavy with clumps thinking about calling the Dr's about it x


----------



## star_e

Angela - good to hear from you. I totally understand how hard this has been and think the councilng is a great idea. Having a space to discuss it with a professional will be helpful in managing all the emotions that come with this process. I'm really glad you have two more rounds of IVF covered and am kmftx for you. Sending all the warmest thoughts and wishes for success in the next round. As far as AF staring again, I don't know. Def call doc. Maybe the injections and the progesterone support and all of that messed with the cycle a bit.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I think coulseing will be a great step for you. I hope it helps you with this process.

Yes, I known it's a drastic decision but I think if we don't get pregnant within the year then it's the right one for us. I've been blessed with one and if that's all we have then I believe I will find my peace with it. 

But... I think I ovulated yesterday. I randomly took an opk on Sunday (cd14) because of how I was feeling and it was nearly positive. But I didn't think anymore of it. Then my sex drive was through the roof Sun/Monday. And this morning I woke up feverish with sore bbs. Which following previous cycles are all my typical o signs. I'm not sure about cm as I wasn't checking. I did take my temp this morning to see and it was in my typical post-o range as well. 

So I'm fairly certian I did o yesterday on cd 15. Which would be just amazing since it's the earliest I've o'd since my chemical in May! 

I'm gonna try not to go crazy with testing though. I don't want to be optimistic as the last few cycles have been crushing.


----------



## star_e

Krissie I hear you about wanting to keep your emotions in check given that this journery has been hard and long. I'm kmfx. The thing is you never know and sometimes it's when people stop trying that eventually a bfp comes. I will be hoping that for you each and every cycle with the greatest hope that it comes soon.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks star. There's always that bit of hope. I'm excited I seem to have o'd which is the bulk of my issues.


----------



## star_e

Krissie I didn't realize that Oing was a big issue for you. I remember you saying you had pcos but since some people still O a lot with it I didn't realize. So for the past cycles youve has to take progesterone to O? 

I only O once or twice a year so I had to take progesterone.


----------



## krissie328

Star- yep that is the primary problem is the lack of o. I haven't had to take progesterone. But I've done multiple rounds of clomid and femara. I do o on both but it's been pretty late in my cycle. 

However, dh also has low motility. And I believe I have a thin lining (possibly low esteogen). So multiple things going against us. 

With ds I ovulated my first cycle of clomid and got pregnant right away. So it's been very confusing why it hasn't happened this time.


----------



## star_e

I think I may be getting confused. I would take progesterone to induce AF bc I don't get it on my own but then I took clomid to help me O but it never worked. When you are not on clomid does AF still come? Or does clomid induce O and thus AF for you?

Cant they give you estrogen to thicken the lining?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I have taken progesterone to bring on af. I would get af on my own 2-3 times a year. But they were super heavy so most likely a bleed from to much lining.

I asked for estrogen patches and to have my lining checked but was told no. I've been working on some natural ways to improve lining so maybe that will help.


----------



## star_e

I think I read bone broth is good for lining. I drank some during my tww but it was so gross I stopped. Too bad they won't give you estrogen and check your lining. I bet I would get af 2 times a year just bc my lining was thick too. Well I'm hoping that things work out for you. Keep me updated.


----------



## KamiAnn

Krissie - I hope whatever you do works and you get the babe, I also read something about broth

Angela - If it worries you then you should call.

AFM - Day 4 of 5 of Clomid for this cycle and my gosh is it having a toll on my emotions, I hate side effects.


----------



## krissie328

I'll have to look into bone broth and maybe make a soup with it. I hadn't heard that it could help with lining.


----------



## AngelaALA

Kami my emotions were awful on Clomid like I was bipolar it was awful I hope it works for you FTX for you hun xx 

Krissie so glad you have Od how are you feeling xx

Star e you settled in now hows the pregnancy going xx

Sorry I've been MIA not really much to report if Im honest our follow up appt is 16th March so I will know more then my councilling is also on the same day I havnt got a clue when I O this month due to having two AF cycles a week apart Im not taking OPKS or BBT AF is either due the 9th or the 16th so we will see xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I hope they have a good plan on the 16th with how to proceed. :hugs:

Afm, I definitely did o. I am right around 8 dpo. I am not overly excited since we weren't trying I didn't both to wait after bding before getting up. AF is due Sunday and considering I want an entire pan of chocolate brownies for myself I am pretty sure she is gonna show. I am also insanely emotional and weepy. The only think odd about this tww is the fact I am crazy hot! But, just seems like a strong o with high progesterone more than anything.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I've still got everything crossed for you hun not long to wait xx

16th seems like such a long way away to be honest but at the same time I needed the break off all this TTC its been such a long emotional hard journey I'm feeling apprehensive about it all especially the counselling as never done it before but I know I need to do it x I've got two more goes at IVF but I dont feel hopeful at all we shall see though xx I've also looked at adoption we will be looking at it straight away at adoption to start the process quickly if both IVF fail xx


----------



## krissie328

What kind of wait time do you have for adoption?

I wouldn't mind being able to adopt. But I am so overwhelmed by the entire process.


----------



## AngelaALA

It can be around a year to 18 months from start to finish, we have adoption charities hear you choose one and they help you through the whole process including finding your child and help and support aftwards too, you call them up and they come out do an assessment and look at your house you then fill out a large application form send that off and attend counselling sessions with other couples in the same pisition. Your also assigned a social worker who works with you and also writes a report too and puts your case towards the governing body who accept or deny your application if your successful then your sent reports about children they think are suitable for you the younger the child the longer the process as everyone wants a young child it is also quicker when you want siblings too. You pick one but other couples may also be looking at the same child if thats the case then they look at all applicants and choose what they believe is the best fit if your not successful the whole process of searching starts again, if you are successful then the process of visits to the child starts then sty overs then eventually move in then within first 10 wks you go to court and make the adoption official its a long process but Id rather spend 5 to 6k and have a child than throw constant money at IVF and it never works xx

Whats the process like over there xx


----------



## krissie328

It sounds pretty similar to over here. We have agencies that you would go through and they do the applications, home studies, ect. Then once those are all approved you are placed on a list and when an available child comes up then you can choose to pursue it or not. I am not terribly sure much past that. But I know it can be from 6 months-a couple years before placement. It really depends of you are picky on gender, age, ect.


----------



## AngelaALA

It does sound like the same process but it would be so worth it not only will I have a child to love nuture and share my life with I'll be giving a child or children a life they deserve filled with love and happy memories, teach them right from wrong help them grow I may not have given birth to them but they will be me it will have memories made by me and DH take on our personalities and attitudes it will be us through and through and we will give it a life that it may never have had otherwise. We've even discussed that if we are lucky the IVF works then because I want more than one we will still adopt xx


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I think adoption can be such an awesome thing! My DH has an adopted cousin (after her parents had a bio son) and to be honest she fits in so well. Aside from the fact she is from South Korea you would never know she wasn't their bio child. I definitely think love for a child whether bio or adopted doesn't change.


----------



## AngelaALA

Exactly I know a few people who have gone through adoption and they also say its the best thing that they have ever done and the love they feel for the child is maternal just because they didnt grow them and give birth that maternal instinct kicks in right away xx DHs friend is adopted he's always known but loves his mum and dad and very protective over them he's says being adopted was probably the best thing that ever happened for him that if it weren't for them he wouldnt of had the amazing upbringing he did and he never felt adopted he knew his mum and dad loved him and he never wants to know his bio mum or dad as they're not his parents they didn't raise him. When you see him with his dad they are so alike the way they talk and move and laugh you would never guess they weren't blood xx


----------



## krissie328

That is so sweet!! I definitely love hearing positive adoption stories. I am sure if that is the route you pursue that you guys will be blessed with an amazing family. I think the struggle to have DS made it all the more special and enjoyable because I knew how special of a miracle it was to have him. I think now as we have struggled so much more this time that it makes it even more special.


----------



## star_e

I love hearing the adoption stories too. So beautiful and equally meaningful to build a family through adoption. 

I'm very hopeful that the ivf does work for you Angela. When you say you have two more rounds does that include gathering more eggs? Or is that the frozen embryo transfer?

krissie - got my fingers crossed for you. Fx. I have also felt like eating brownies really bad for a week now but have been too lazy to get off my bum and make them. I should just buy ingredients and do it. I love homemade brownies. I've been eating lots of cookies. 

Things are going well with the pregnancy. Everything moving along as it should. Baby kicks a lot and it's very cute. Def have backaches and all the usuals but it's worlds better then the nausea I used to get. So glad that's over. I'm settling in here but still miss things. It's colder here and I think it will take a long while to get used to the fact that many consumer goods are more expensive. But there are def pros to living here too. I'm going to need to give it an entire year before I can honestly make a real comparison.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so happy to hear things are going well with the pregnancy, Star. 

I'm sure it's an adjustment but hopefully you will get acclimated soon.


----------



## krissie328

How are all you ladies doing? I hope everyone is well.

Not much going on here. Just going with the flow and trying to survive the busy bit of the school year at work. I'm still pretty indecisive if we will be actively trying anytime soon. But for now we aren't preventing either.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys it has gone very quiet on here I guess we are all either pregnant or in limbo on here at the mo xx

Youre in the TWW aren't you Krissie, what are your thoughts about still having your tubes tide or do you think you will try IVF now xx

AFM I havn't really got anything to report just waiting till 16th for the consultation, I had another AF really heavy one lasted 9 days thats 3 AFS in less than a month so I called the hospital they said it was normal and common due to all the hormones they had been pumping into my body thats why they always leave it three months till trying again so your body can return to normal so Im guessing I wont be starting an FET cycle till around April/May time. If thats the case then in the meantime Ill be doing my counselling but also joining the gym and maybe slimmibg world to help loose some weight and get fit.

Its been hard the past few weeks another colleagues is ready to pop with their third child, bumped in to an old colleague yesterday he's got a 7 week old son and an aquitance one of DHS friends partner has just announced on Facebook that they're expecting, I know its getting harder to pretend to be happy for them I burst into tears when I get on my own.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- how frustrating your hormones are all over the place. Hopefully it settles down soon. 

:hugs: it's so frustrating when everyone seems to be getting pregnant at the same time. Hopefully counseling will help you sort through those emotions. 

Afm, af ended up showing up on March 3rd. To be honest I wasn't all that upset. I just don't know if it's me becoming numb to all this or if I'm really okay with not trying. I do know that I'm not ready to take permanent measures yet. So for now I think we're falling in ntnp. We have no intentions at this time of doing any fertility treatments.


----------



## star_e

I've been meaning to reply but every time I tried the app wanted me to enter my password which for some reason wasn't saved even though it usually is saved. I finally got around to get a new password to be sent to me bc I forgot my old one. 

Anyway, Angela - the 16th is not far. I'm so curious to know what they say. I'm really hoping that the second round works. Please keep us updated on what they say. Has the counseling started? 

Krissie - I'm glad you are taking your time with the decision. I think that's wise. I will continue to send out positive energy for a bfp for you. Both you and Angela are in my thoughts. 

Afm - everything is well with the baby. So I'm happy about that. That's what's most important form me right now. As an aside, things have been hard for me. I'm very emotional and life just happens and it's okay but it's been a lot to deal with. Anyways will update more later. I'm so sleepy right now!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie sorry it was a BFN I hope NTNP does work for you xx

Star e your going to be emotional thats the preggo hormones we're here if you need to let rip let the emotions out hun how are you settleing in now xx

So sorry Ive been MIA but had nothing to say Ive struggled hard this time with the IVF failure. My heads all over the place again since my consultation we are now back in unexplained infertility section with a secondary cause being a male fertility issue. The doctor showed us everything and explained my DHs SC better he is just under normal thats it so they would expect a couple to get pregnant they've done all the tests they can to do anymore would be far too time consuming and not feesible i.e. daily blood tests for three months checking all kinds of hormone levels and even if they did do that it may still not show any issues. They said all my eggs were goid quality I have on paper I have no issues at all and thats why its unexplained.

We are going to go for a natural FET meaning they work off my own body clock no hormone replacements at all as my O cycle is really good my body has already gone back into sync its not taken 3 months hence why I had three bleeds in the space of a month. We can start the next round next cycle but its ourcall whether we want some time first to do counselling and acupuncture work on us all Ive got to do is call them on the first day of my cycle and the ball will start rolling, Im undecided yet as to whether I wish to start next month or if I want some more time off we shall see.

The counselling was hard we went together and opened up which was good she told me to start a journal in that journal Im to write down exactly how I feel about stuff about people getting pregnant around me how I feel about what people say to mewhat I see. She said of course I feel happy for people but Im also grieving for what Ive lost and not got and its okay to feel bitter and angry and sad too and I should write it down as that will help me release some of everything that Im going through so I'll give it a go. We have our next counselling session on 27th March I'm hoping it will help me through this.

How is everyone anyway x


----------



## krissie328

Well that is some good news that you can do a natural FET. Maybe your body will be more able to accept the embryo without all the other hormones. I really have everything crossed your FET works. 

Afm, thanks. It has been such a draining process. I am pretty sure my body has been detoxing from all the medication over the last year. I am finally feeling better and hoping I get back on track. I have an appointment tomorrow and I want to discuss birth control options. I remember when I was first looking to try the RE I saw had recommended birth control for 3 months and then clomid. I was kinda thinking maybe if I did that and reset my body it might help as we start thinking about possibly trying in the summer. But I am not sure if I am even able to take birth control with my recent bouts of high blood pressure. 

Then there is the whole DH thinks he is about 95% sure he doesn't want to pursue having another. To be honest I am not so sure either. It just sucks being in such a limbo. I am hoping if we possibly give it a break and some time we will both reach a decision we are happy with.


----------



## star_e

Angela - unexplained infertility - so they have no idea what's going on? Could it be your lining? Cause obviously the egg and sperm didn't have an issue. So it seems like it's with implantation? My mind just immediately searches for some explanation. I think the natural FET could be a great thing. I cannot tell you how titular crossed my fingers are for you. I want so badly to read a post from you saying you have your bfp. Seriously my heart would skip a beat for you and krissie. This is hard. And I think it is completely natural to feel sad or bitter or whatever when you hear of other pregnancies. Things are always shades of grey. Of course you can simultaneously be happy for the other person and also sad. It's entirely natural. I think the journal thing is a good idea. I might do that for issues in my life too. Just to release some emotions. I did acupuncture for my ivf. I did it once a week leading up to it and immediately before the transfer and right after the transfer. Also during implantation I followed the advice I read online about only eating warm food and staying real warm. Maybe it's all silly and not real but I did it anyway. I drank none broth too. It was awful and I only did it twice bc it tasted so bad to me. 

Krissie - I'm so hopeful that whatever strategy you choose works. If going on birth control and then coming off cleans the slate a bit and gives you any advantage I'd say go for it. So praying it works. Does your DH not want to try bc it's too emotionally draining? How are you feeling about it all? I know limbo sucks and the process is just draining bc it's not a casual thing. You have to at the very least know when are the fertile days and then there is the hope and testing. It's hard. if you decide to keep trying, I hope that you can do so without getting too drained. I don't know what to suggest for that. But I'll send out all positive energy toward it. What does your doc suggest?


----------



## mama10893

Hey guys! Not sure if you'll really remember me, but I was here last year and had taken a break from TTC! Well we got back to it in October, and no luck unfortunately. I just do not ovulate! We were sooo bummed out that nothing was working. Then, a blessing in disguise, my sister, who does NOT want children, now or ever, found out she was pregnant. It was a one night stand while she was travelling in Europe, and she doesn't know anything about the dad to get in contact with him, so she was freaking out. Now she had no idea how hard we were TTC these last few years, but I guess my mom explained it to her, and she has decided to have me adopt the baby!! I am SO excited! She's coming home from England next week, and she is only 9 weeks at the moment, so I will get to be at every appointment with her. It is amazing and I'm so happy :)

Hope everyone on here is doing well!


----------



## krissie328

Mama- what an interesting turn of events. I hope it all works out well for you both. 

Angela- thinking of you. :hugs:

Star- how are you feeling? Not too much longer for you. 

Afm, nothing much going on here. I am currently on birth control and still undecided what we will do. But for now I am happy and content going in the direction we are.


----------



## star_e

Hi everyone! It feels like forever since I've last been on here. Its mostly because I like to get on bnb via my phone, but every time I try to log on my phone, the website appears and then immediately goes white. not sure if its something with my phone or what (it only happens with the bnb site though), but given that i feel so much of my day to day is dealing with these types of admin issues, i just feel to exhausted to figure it out. so im using the computer today b/c i wanted to see what was going on.

angela - how are you? 

krissie - how long will you be on birth control? are you still meeting with your doc? 

mama - congrats! 

afm - pregnancy is going well. of course i'm feeling the symptoms that come along with the third trimester. but, really i have been struggling with the move, it has been very isolating. its hard to meet people. ive also really noticed that the weather has such a strong impact on how i feel. this past weekend, the sun was out and it was 53 degrees Fahrenheit and i was a lot happier b/c its such an improvement from how its been. i have been longing for some sunshine and warmth. so im feeling much better today after getting better weather this weekend. i've been decorating the nursery and that's going well. im nervous about the delivery and what's to come, but i also realize that this must be how many ftm's feel. i can't prepare for everything, i have to accept that i'll learn things a long the way. i have a hospital class coming up this week. where i will learn about the delivery, etc. i am looking forward to that b/c i need to know that info. it would also be nice if i could find classes for what to do after the baby comes. something that teaches people the basics. i've had trouble finding anything like that. most classes are about delivery. 

there is still a lot left for me to do to prepare, but things are finally starting to come together a bit more.


----------



## krissie328

Star- definitely all ftm feel that way. It is such a steep learning curve, but you got this! Don't underestimate how much of it is really instinctual. The best parts really are the prepping and excitement as you prepare for the baby to come home. 

Afm, I plan to do one more round of bc after this cycle. I should get af sometime in mid May. After talking with DH about everything we decided to try from May-October. If it doesn't work out in that time frame we are going to be done trying. 

I am not currently seeing a doctor for fertility. I am undecided what we will do in terms of trying. We both agree probably not through a fertility specialist. I was thinking between my low carb diet and lydia-pinkham I should ovulate.

For now I am spending the next two months really working on eating low carb and hoping to prep my body the best I can. If this doesn't work then we both decided to are okay moving forward as a family of 3.


----------



## star_e

Krissie - good to hear that you and DH are on the same page and you are going to give it another go. I think that time frame is good bc it gives you many cycles to work with. I'm very hopeful that it will happen for you. may is just around the corner but still far enough away to give you the time you need to do the low carb stuff. So hopeful it works for you!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks star. I am on day 4 of my diet and so far it has gone well. I am hoping to keep the momentum up and for the next couple of months.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

Thinking of you Angela. :hug:


----------



## star_e

Hi krissie!

My feet and ankles are really swollen! Got a pedicure done and the ladies there were shocked because I had indents on my ankles from where my socks were. I can't fit into any shoes except for my sneakers. I'm exhausted and that part is frustrating. Today I didn't feel like I was awake until the late afternoon. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and will tell him about my swollen feet. Also I know myself well and bc I have a low pain tolerance will ask for an epidural come delivery day. But I don't know if having bulging discs in my back will effect anything. So I'm going to tell my doc a about that. I'm curious though, after you had your DS, were you as tired as you were during third trimester (assuming you were super tired) or were you more tired? I'm so hoping that I won't feel this exhausted! 

I managed to cook dinner tonight. But don't do it nearly as much bc of tiredness. And I am so so craving a cheesecake. I could just buy one but it's fun tomakenthings myself. Oh well. I'll have to buy one soon! 

How are you doing? summer is approaching so I take it you'll have the summer off since I think you mentioned working at a school? Hopefully you do and can enjoy the summer!

This is your last month in birth control, right? 

Hope everyone is doing well! Angela - any updates?


----------



## krissie328

Star- I found myself way more exhausted after I had him. The exhaustion was different than during pregnancy, more deep to my bones. I guess it's common for newborns to have flip flopped days and nights and I found that true. It was very hard for the first 3 months. But ds didn't sleep well until he was over 2 so it was rough until then. Now he sleeps like a dream. 

I would recommend prepping some freezer meals for after baby is arrive. Those first weeks are just a blur. I'd do crockpot freezer meals and quick, simple things dh could throw together. 

Yes, I have 2.5 more weeks of birth control. I'm leaning towards using the last two rounds of clomid I have. I was never monitored by my doctor so I don't see the being any different. 

I have 5 more weeks until summer break. I cannot wait! It has been a crap year and I'm ready to just do some of my projects and play with ds. He turns 3 this summer and I just love this age.


----------



## star_e

Krissie my doc said same thing about the exhaustion - that it will be way worse when baby comes. I cannot imagine. I'll find out soon though. I'm very much looking forward to meeting the little guy! I don't have many clothes on hand bc I really don't know what he will like. It's very confusing. Some people say don't get things over the head and stick with the kimono style bodysuits. And some say different things. I guess I'll just have to figure it out slowly. Plus not sure if he will be newborn size or bigger. 

Have you decided on the clomid? I think your reasoning makes sense since you were not monitored before. I am hopeful that the birth control cycles will have helped your process and that it's a fresh start w clomid. Ftx. 

So glad you get the summer off! You deserve it and so does your little one. I'm sure he will be so happy to have fun with you this summer. 

Thanks for the advice on the food. We do need to figure something out and plan as I already can't cook as much bc of the exhaustion. 

Angela - been thinking about you. Are there any updates?


----------



## krissie328

Star- my son lived in onesies for the first year so. The best thing about them is if they throw up or spit up on themselves you can just roll them over the shoulders and down instead of up over their head. I found it they were super easy just a pair of the jacket and pants when it was cooler and just go by themselves when it was warmer. That's definitely my plan for if we get pregnant of the second one.

I think I am going to do Clomid next month. The more I thought about it the more I'm pretty sure I want to give this the best shot and getting pregnant because it will likely only have five or six cycles.


----------



## star_e

Hi everyone! Any updates?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys sorry Ive been MIA it's been a crazy time lately and I needed a big break from all the TTC stuff I haven't been back to do anymore IVF yet as I need time off it all and Im focusing on getting healthy and fit we are looking at going back to do the other cycles at the end of this year so nothing to really report at the mo xx

Star not long now hun its crazy to think your little buñdle could be here any day now xx are you all set how you feeling xx

Krissie how are you doing xx

How is everyone else xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- it's great to hear from you. I hope this year you can accomplish all you want before going back to ivf. 

Star- oh man you are at the home stretch! I hope you are doing well. 

Afm..... I got a bfp yesterday. We weren't even trying but I did know when I ovulated cause my sex drive went through the roof so I did a few opks. After so many failed medicated cycles I cannot believe it. Im wondering if the birth control really was what my body needed to reset. Now this little bean just needs to hold on for the next 8 months.


----------



## AngelaALA

Star e any news xx

And Krissie yet again I am so made up for you I really hope the first trimester goes smoothly for you what a wonderful surprise xx


----------



## star_e

Krissie - so sorry I missed your post with the amazing news! wow!!!!! Congrats! You must be over the moon. I'm so so happy for you. Truly happy for you. What a way to bring on the summer vacation! seriously. Relax and enjoy. You so greatly deserve this. 

Angela - I will be following your story and want you to know that im thinking of you and wishing you well before the start of the next cycles. Always have my fx. I know this journey has been so so difficult. I pray that the next ivf works for you. 

Afm - sorry for the late update. I have my bundle of joy. He came into the world on may 25th. 16 days early. I was in the hospital for 10 days. One week prior to being induced. And the two to three weeks prior to that I was in agonizing pain and hardly able to walk. I was admitted to the hospital very early due to extreme and severe swelling. My legs were three times their normal size or more. They were unrecognizable. And when I would get up to try to walk I was practically brought to my knees in horrific pain as the blood rushed to my feet. It was severe pain. The hospital treated me for an infection just in case but my legs never improved and I was in agony. By that point I had been mostly immobile for 3 weeks. So they decided to induce me. I labored for 20 hours and unfortunately the epidural did not work. There were blocks in many places. They tried the epidural again. Still didn't work. They then pumped me via ivf with very strong drugs. Still didn't work. It was awful. And of course they had never really encountered someone who was so resistant to pain meds. I have no idea why that was the case but it was terrifying. Nothing was working. And I wasn't winning the battle. I had hardly progressed in the 20 hours and by the end I couldn't control myself and was letting all my emotion out very loudly. I just couldn't contain the pain with any dignity anymore. They rushed me for an emergency c section. 

I could elaborate about what happened afterward. Maybe I will later. It was still more pain. And other things. But the swelling went down pretty quickly after giving birth. 

In terms of health both baby and I are fine and I love this little guy more than I can articulate.


----------



## krissie328

Star- congrats on your little guy! How exciting he is here. It sounds like you had quite the ordeal. I hope you are recovering well now.


----------



## Vankiwi

Star congrats! That's my birthday! Hope you're enjoying your snuggles!

Krissie congrats! What great news! How are you feeling?

Angela I'm looking forward to following you on your journey!


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> Krissie congrats! What great news! How are you feeling?

Hey Vankiwi! How are you doing? 

I'm definitely picking up on the nausea these last few days. And I'm so tired. I'm just so happy I'm off for the summer so I can nap and rest through first tri. It's seriously kicking me and I'm only 5 weeks. :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e so made up for you cant wait to see a picture and what is his name xx

Krissie how is the pregnancy going xx

Vankiwi how are you too xx

ATM still not going back to IVF yet but doing really well with my fitness lost nearly a stone now so Im hoping that will help at we are not preventing so hopefully with the fitness we may get a surprise who knows we have a holiday booked in September so once back we will call the hospital and begin IVF again xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Star e so made up for you cant wait to see a picture and what is his name xx

Krissie how is the pregnancy going xx

Vankiwi how are you too xx

ATM still not going back to IVF yet but doing really well with my fitness lost nearly a stone now so Im hoping that will help at we are not preventing so hopefully with the fitness we may get a surprise who knows we have a holiday booked in September so once back we will call the hospital and begin IVF again xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone on here anyone still on this thread xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- lovely to see you around. I hope everything is good on your end. Great job on your weight loss! 

Star- I hope you've transitioned well into mommyhood. Those first weeks are rough. 

Afm, things are going well here. I have a scan on August 2nd so I'm really nervous/excited for that. It's the 12 week one so pending it goes well we plan to start telling people then. I go back to work August 7th so I'm glad the worst of it should be behind me then.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats good Krissie I really hope the scan goes well not long to go now got everyrhing crossed for you xx


----------



## star_e

Hey! I've been meaning to respond here since the day Angela sent the update. I've been so busy and mostly exhausted. My little guy is colicky. Really it's gas that's the problem. I told the doc that and he gave us some anti reflux meds for it but I dont think he actually has reflux. Anyway we are trying that and if that doesn't help then I might have to try eliminating dairy from my diet to see if it's that and then if it isn't that we'll then apparently it's just colic. I haven't researched this but I'm wondering if there are any prescription gas meds bc otc stuff like gripe water etc does not work. He just seems uncomfortable and he's like that for a long time during his waking hours. i just wish I knew what to do more. He is comforted by eating but I get nervous sometimes and think am I over feeding him. Maybe it makes the gas worse and sometimes he wants to eat every hour. Hes a sweet little guy and I just wish I knew how to get the gas out better! Or how to read his cues better. Hopefully w time. Other than feeling lost about how to bring him comfort during the fussy periods, things are going well! We adore him. And are so thankful everyday that we have him. I'm going to start looking into things for us to do. Would be fun to take a class of some sort. 

Angela - hope you have a great time on your trip In sept. When do you do IVF? You mentioned you would be doing it when you got back are you having to do the egg collection process again? My ftx for you! How are you doing?

Krissie - how did the scan go? Was it today? Hope e erything is well!


----------



## krissie328

Lovely to hear from you star! I'm sorry your little guy is having problems with gas. I wish I had some sort of advice. I hope it passes soon. Those first months are hard, but you'll figure it out!

Afm, my scan was on Wednesday. It went well. We saw the little guy in there measuring right on track.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies!! 

Star- I hope your little guy has settled down and is not as colicky. 

Angela- I hope your fitness and diet have been going well. Are you still planning to start IVF soon?


----------



## star_e

hey krissie I went seen your last post till now. I don't remember getting notified. My guy is still colicky so it's been tough. But he is often consolable he just wants constant attention and sometimes the fussiness is the entire day. He's so sweet though and I love him sooooo much. We started a water babies course and he likes the water. I think we will enroll in music classes soon

How's your pregnancy going? Is it tough since you have a LO. I hear the second pregnancy is always tougher. I want to know! Give us an update. I'm super happy for you that it worked out. 

I seriously am still so thankful I had this thread to rely on when I was going through clomid and IVF. It really meant so much to me. 

Angela - how are you? Going through IVF? Please keep us updated.


----------



## krissie328

Star- its great to hear from you. Im sorry ds is struggling still. :hugs: my ds loves swimming! Definatley keep it up. We skipped a season and saw a total regression. :(

Well I hate to admit it but this pregnancy has been worse. I don't think it has to do with having a toddler so much. But I've struggled with dizziness/lightheadedness from about 7 weeks, heart palpitations, chest tightness, shortness of breath, ECT. Plus I'm so achy and tired. Plus im still having terrible food adversions. The one saving grace is it's flying by! I'm almost half way and we will find out the gender in 10 days!


----------



## star_e

I'm so sorry to hear it's been tough. I had a difficult pregnancy too. And at times I thought the pain would never end. Thank goodness it's flying by though! Omg you find out gender soon! Awwww so exciting. Please let me know! Doing anything for the reveal? What does DS think about his upcoming siblings arrival?


----------



## krissie328

We aren't doing anything too special. I was thinking of DS opening a box or appropriately colored balloons. 

I don't think DS really understands. He seems excited but he has so little reference to what a baby really is.


----------



## star_e

yea that makes sense. right now I cannot imagine being pregnant while looking after this guy. He still is very fussy. Today he was very cranky.  I cut out dairy from my diet and it seemed to help for like two weeks but this week has been hard and today very hard. Poor guy cried and fussed the entire day. I'm so exhausted. None of the otc things work for gas - I'm suspecting it's gas. I've taken him to the doctor and he is fine otherwise. It's hard though. I so badly want to see him content more often. When he's in a good mood I literally experience true bliss. Im so happy. I hope I get more of those moments soon!


----------



## krissie328

I hope so too. It's such a different experience when they are happy. <3


----------



## puma1986

Hello ladies! My friend Belle, who I met on another thread,mentioned that it might be time to move over here! :) Do you mind if I join? I am 30, my DH is 34, and we have been diagnosed with MFI. My Doc wants me to to try a couple rounds of Clomid with the trigger shot and IUI hoping this might produce a few more targets for our limited swimmers. 

I hope I'm accepted into your group and if so, I look forward to sharing in this journey with everyone! :)


----------



## krissie328

Hi puma. I hope you find success with clomid in the coming cycles.


----------



## star_e

Good luck puma! I hope the iui works for you. I know how nerve wracking it can be to go through all this. I had to do ivf.


----------



## krissie328

I just wanted to quickly update and let you ladies know that the baby is a girl and everything looked good at our anatomy scan.

Angela- I hope we hear from you soon and that you are soon doing your fet.


----------



## star_e

Krissie a baby girl! You will have one of each - that's my ideal. I would love to have a baby girl. So cute. Glad the scan went well!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks star! We are definatley excited to have one of each. I think it will be fun getting to know both sides.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys hope you are all well and sorry not posted in a while as Ive had nothing to report well Im in my TWW had a lovely holiday we went to Menorca its in the Baleric Islands Spain now back to reality and work. My next cycle should start around 13th October once it starts we'll call the hospital and inform them then one the witch is gone I'll take OPKs once I get a poitive I'll call the hospital inforn them then 2 days later will be the transfer it's going to be a natural FET no drugs wish me luck, this November will mark our 4 year anniversary of TTC I just hope we get good news xx

Krissie sorry to hear your pregnancy is difficult but its amazing that everything is going well and its a girl amazing news one of each that would be my dream too xx

Star e so good to hear from you my family and friends have had Colic babies and it's hard but it will wear off and get easier just enjoy the good moments and remember your doing a good job xx

Welcome Puma I hope Clomid and IUI works for you me and DH have unexplained infertility he has a slightly low motility issue but Dr said it's not enough to cause us issues if we didn't want a child she would tell us to use protection, the issue with unexplained infertility is that its harder to treat as they dont know what the issue is so fertility treatment is less likely to work so your lucky to know in that respect xx we got a natural BFP 3 years ago this month but it was a chemical pregnancy miscarried at 6 wks then went on Clomid 6 months all failed BFNs throughout then started IVF had a fresh cycle which failed BFN, we have 2 goes of IVF left then if they fail we'll be looking at adoption xx


----------



## liz0012

puma1986 said:


> Hello ladies! My friend Belle, who I met on another thread,mentioned that it might be time to move over here! :) Do you mind if I join? I am 30, my DH is 34, and we have been diagnosed with MFI. My Doc wants me to to try a couple rounds of Clomid with the trigger shot and IUI hoping this might produce a few more targets for our limited swimmers.
> 
> I hope I'm accepted into your group and if so, I look forward to sharing in this journey with everyone! :)

I just read your posting. we just found out too after having 2 natural easy babies that my husband has male fertility problem. i just got done doing my 2nd round of climid and iui. how about you??


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome liz there is another thread im on which there is quite a few people on it going through all different stages its called starting clomid in February buddies everyone is lovely on it.

How is everyone anyway goodluck by the way liz002, well I did my FET on Friday and currently in my TWW they want me to test on 5th Dec but I caved today and did a cheapie Im sure I got a very very faint BFP but cant be sure Im going to break out a FRER on Friday wish me luck xx


----------



## liz0012

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome liz there is another thread im on which there is quite a few people on it going through all different stages its called starting clomid in February buddies everyone is lovely on it.
> 
> How is everyone anyway goodluck by the way liz002, well I did my FET on Friday and currently in my TWW they want me to test on 5th Dec but I caved today and did a cheapie Im sure I got a very very faint BFP but cant be sure Im going to break out a FRER on Friday wish me luck xx

Wow! So u r 7 dpo?? They want me to test dec 7 n Im 5 dpo. I tested but I know its way to early. I got my 2 kids positive on 9 dpo.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah 7 dpo I know its too early yet for a real positive yet I did have a little brown spotting only very slight the other day which Im hoping is implantation I had IVF a frozen embryo transfer on Friday I transgerred a 5 day blastocyst it was good quality and just starting to crack through the hard outer casing xx

We've been TTC since Nov 2013 done all test and even though DH is diagnosed with very slightly low motility its only under standard so not enough to cause infertility I got the all clear cant find anything wrong so we have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility which is hard as there is obviously something they just dont know what.

We had one MC at 5wks did 6 months clomid all unsuccessful then moved onto IVF they retrieved 9 eggs fertilised 5 successfully. We did a fresh cycle in Jan 2017 which was unsuccessful and took some time out before going back. We've just done a frozen embryo transfer (FET) on Friday they defrosted one and it came out well they where happy with the progress they monitor it for 2 hrs after defrost and they said it was a catogary A egg which is the best quality, we did a natural cycle so no drugs/hormones I just really hope it worked xx

So did you do just clomid this cycle or an IUI how you feeling did you do a test x


----------



## liz0012

AngelaALA said:


> Yeah 7 dpo I know its too early yet for a real positive yet I did have a little brown spotting only very slight the other day which Im hoping is implantation I had IVF a frozen embryo transfer on Friday I transgerred a 5 day blastocyst it was good quality and just starting to crack through the hard outer casing xx
> 
> We've been TTC since Nov 2013 done all test and even though DH is diagnosed with very slightly low motility its only under standard so not enough to cause infertility I got the all clear cant find anything wrong so we have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility which is hard as there is obviously something they just dont know what.
> 
> We had one MC at 5wks did 6 months clomid all unsuccessful then moved onto IVF they retrieved 9 eggs fertilised 5 successfully. We did a fresh cycle in Jan 2017 which was unsuccessful and took some time out before going back. We've just done a frozen embryo transfer (FET) on Friday they defrosted one and it came out well they where happy with the progress they monitor it for 2 hrs after defrost and they said it was a catogary A egg which is the best quality, we did a natural cycle so no drugs/hormones I just really hope it worked xx
> 
> So did you do just clomid this cycle or an IUI how you feeling did you do a test x

I 19 months ago when we first started I did 6 months of clomid and famara and the one cycle I did natural I miscarried. For the iui I did do clomid. We did one iui last month but sperm count was 2 mil and this time 11.5 mil and 85% mobility or whatever its called. Its just weird that we had 2 kids super easy back to back and now this. Ill do one more iui next month but I wont do ivf. I want to ask for famara next month though cuz clomid makes me gain weight so bad! I swear thinking about clomid puts weight on me


----------



## AngelaALA

I hated clomid my hormones were completely all over the place one minute emotional crying the next really happy and energetic then really irritable I was like a crazy lady it really didnt agree with me at all and I put on weight too. We got told that our next step had to be ivf so we took it we had ICSI which is where they physically implant a good sperm directly into a good egg Im just hoping it works this time.

I have everything crossed for you only 7 more days to go in your TWW AF is due for me on 3rd Dec which is only 4 days away so I should know soon enough it would be nice to get a BFP before xmas but then theres the dreaded 1st tri I know every slight twinge Ill panic due to having an MC in the past.

It must be as frustrating for you struggling with the third as it is for me not knowing what the issue is I hope we both get good news soon

It has helped coming on here though and speaking to others that are in the same boat as everyone I know finds it so easy to get preggo no one understands and its hard to talk to them as they dont know what to say.

They all say the same thing it'll happen when your ready I've been ready for 4 yrs, well you got pregnant before so it'll happen again well it hasnt and that was 2 yrs ago. The whole thing also puts a strain on your relationship as you both feel like your the one to blame and are both suffering failure. Its crazy how some people can just get pregnant so easy and others cant and it does hurt when you hear about somebody else getting pregnant out the blue.

I went off on one a few weeks back on a friend of my DHs Im tired of putting on fake smiles he came around complaining about his misses getting pregnant I asked him well was you using any protection did you discuss starting a family he said no they weren't using any and yes they were planning but he didnt think it would happen so quick. I told him the how dare you come around here and complain when you know what we are going through thats completely insensitive of you and you need to stop and dont come round here complaining he should be grateful he just looked sheepish after that didnt apologise just went quiet.

Are you going to test early x


----------



## liz0012

AngelaALA said:


> I hated clomid my hormones were completely all over the place one minute emotional crying the next really happy and energetic then really irritable I was like a crazy lady it really didnt agree with me at all and I put on weight too. We got told that our next step had to be ivf so we took it we had ICSI which is where they physically implant a good sperm directly into a good egg Im just hoping it works this time.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you only 7 more days to go in your TWW AF is due for me on 3rd Dec which is only 4 days away so I should know soon enough it would be nice to get a BFP before xmas but then theres the dreaded 1st tri I know every slight twinge Ill panic due to having an MC in the past.
> 
> 
> It must be as frustrating for you struggling with the third as it is for me not knowing what the issue is I hope we both get good news soon
> 
> It has helped coming on here though and speaking to others that are in the same boat as everyone I know finds it so easy to get preggo no one understands and its hard to talk to them as they dont know what to say.
> 
> They all say the same thing it'll happen when your ready I've been ready for 4 yrs, well you got pregnant before so it'll happen again well it hasnt and that was 2 yrs ago. The whole thing also puts a strain on your relationship as you both feel like your the one to blame and are both suffering failure. Its crazy how some people can just get pregnant so easy and others cant and it does hurt when you hear about somebody else getting pregnant out the blue.
> 
> I went off on one a few weeks back on a friend of my DHs Im tired of putting on fake smiles he came around complaining about his misses getting pregnant I asked him well was you using any protection did you discuss starting a family he said no they weren't using any and yes they were planning but he didnt think it would happen so quick. I told him the how dare you come around here and complain when you know what we are going through thats completely insensitive of you and you need to stop and dont come round here complaining he should be grateful he just looked sheepish after that didnt apologise just went quiet.
> 
> Are you going to test early x

Is this your first? Its really hard cuz I have now been on both sides of this. For the first 2 babies boom pregnant. We literally had sex once in that whole Month and had my son so this is a whole new world! Its been sooooo stressful in our marriage. My husband is done with kids and Im not so this male fertility problem has been hard. I get mad and say its not diarrhea its been 19 cycles when his sperm are not there. And then he says well I dont care cuz Im done anyways. He know agreed to be supportive cuz he saw how sad I have been every month. 

Now clomid didnt make me emotional or feel crazy but man he weight gain! I run 60 miles a week and even with hat I gained weight. It sucks!!! Starting tomorrow Im going on a strict diet with my running and losing this all. Ill do one more iui next cycle if this doesnt work and Ill ask for famara. I did famara after clomid last yr and it didnt make me gain weight. It actually made me not want to eat. Is your husbands sperm good? I hear you about the miscarriage. I never worried once with my first 2 pregnancies but after having the miscarriage after trying for so long I was devistated. Can I ask what did u pay for ivf? My dr total charge is 20,000 and theres not a money back or anything like that if you dont get preg. Id this was baby one or 2 I would do it but baby 3 I feel is a big bonus. I started hubby on all threes sperm supplement so Im hoping hat helps and we can do it on our own after our last iui if need be. Ugh so frustrating! Yeah my period is due dec 7. I will be testing early. Bought a ton of the cheap tests so I have like 100 lol I cant help but keep testing every month like crazy but after 19 months jeez its crazy!! You got a faint positive???? Mine wIts both kids was faint at day 9 n for darker each day.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Ive got a BFP at 11dpo on FRER Im so happy I hope it has attached x
 



Attached Files:







20171130_063249.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

I'm so happy for you Angela.


----------



## AngelaALA

So just to male sure I took a CB later on in the morning and a clear line showed on that one too AF is due on 3rd Dec which is Monday I just really hope its not a CP keep everything crossed for me guys. Ive attached pics now its daylight so you can see the colour better Im over the moon right now and so is DH :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20171130_091258.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6









20171130_104743.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## liz0012

AngelaALA said:


> Well Ive got a BFP at 11dpo on FRER Im so happy I hope it has attached x

yahoooooo!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## liz0012

AngelaALA said:


> So just to male sure I took a CB later on in the morning and a clear line showed on that one too AF is due on 3rd Dec which is Monday I just really hope its not a CP keep everything crossed for me guys. Ive attached pics now its daylight so you can see the colour better Im over the moon right now and so is DH :happydance:

those are both totally positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks hun I am so over the moon so glad I bought some FRERs now I still habe to wait till 5th Dec to call hospital but I am overwhelmed and so relieved its worked. In relation to all the fertility treatment Ive had including IVF Im very fortunate to live in the UK and we have a national health service due to the fact that neither me or DH have any children and we are in a long term relationship all my fertility treatment has been covered by the NHS, the only thing I have had to pay for is pregnancy and ovulation sticks, folic acid and a perscription fee for all the drugs I know I am very fortunate. I got 6 rounds clomid on NHS plus all the fertility checks and 3 goes at NHS. If this is successful and I carry full term then I dont get the final go to take another time xx

I really hope you get your BFP too hun I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Took anpther test today used up the final FRER took it this afternoon, no hold and had drank plenty of water before hand and the test couldn't get any darker Im so made up xx
 



Attached Files:







20171202_153519.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Fantastic progression! :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie lets hope it keeps going I really hope this is my sticky bean and end my LTTTC journey which has been 4 yrs last month x


----------



## AngelaALA

Well my latest test below I had to take it as contact hospital today and gave them the news I have my first scan on 28th Dec at 12pm, Ive also informed my Drs surgery and my midwife has alrwady been in touch she seems nice from speaking to her on the phone*

How is everybody else doing xx
 



Attached Files:







20171205_074448.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Aww such wonderful news Angela. It looks like a strong one based on your tests. Hopefully your scan will show a strong little bean.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey is this thread still active? Looking for other people taking clomid :)


----------



## krissie328

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hey is this thread still active? Looking for other people taking clomid :)

Most of us pop on from time to time but I don't think anyone is still taking clomid. 

You're welcome to hang around and ask questions and share experiences though. :flower:


----------



## star_e

Krissie it&#8217;s been so long! How&#8217;s it going now that you have two little ones?!

Angela how are you? Haven&#8217;t heard from you in so long?


----------



## star_e

Omg just looked at the previous pages. Had not looked. Angela you are pregnant!!! I am so so so so so happy for you!!!! How&#8217;s the pregnancy going! Yes for IVF!!!!!!! Such amazing news. Wish I had checked much early. Things have been hard still. My little guy is very fussy and sensitive. He&#8217;s almost 11 months. He went though a phase for about three weeks of being more content and t was bliss. Then switched back to be grumpy. I&#8217;m enjoying the good moments. There are good moments. And I believe that once he gains more independence things will get better. Crawling helped some. But hopefully walking will help. Anyway I&#8217;m so happy for you. I miss you all and am so thankful I had you along for the ride. 

We are starting to think about when to do the next ivf. Do you all have siblings? How many years apart are you. We are thinking 2-3 years is good and leaning toward three. Bc I can barely keep up with one right now!


----------



## GirlShawn

Hello. I am 42 and have a 21, 10 and 2 year old and have had a miscarriage when last baby was 7 months old and again in December. I'm thinking about starting clomid. Anyone my age taking clomid?


----------



## krissie328

Hey star!! I am sorry you are still struggling with fussiness with your little guy. I hope as he does get older and more independent that will help. 

I am 22 months older than my sister. My mom says it was very difficult. My son and daughter are 3.5 years apart and I think it is a good age gap. My son has a lot of independence and understands he sometimes needs to wait. I do find it challenging right now because she is so little and he still does want a lot of attention and things done for him. I think I would have really struggled any closer than 3 years. I hope though that as they get older and start playing together that it will get easier for me. My daughter is very whiny and spends a good part of the evening crying, it has really been wearing on DH and me. She requires near constant attention when she is awake which is so opposite of my son who has always been easy going. 

GirlShawn- I was in my late 20s when I did clomid so I cannot comment on the age thing. I think talking with your doctor will definitely help as they will know more about your case and be able to help you with the best course.


----------



## star_e

Krissie- good to hear your feedback! My sister and I are two years apart but my mom doesn&#8217;t seem to remember if things were hard and she had a lot of help. I&#8217;m here in Toronto alone and I can hardly keep my head above water. By son has been fussy since birth. I can hardly even go on walks with him because he resists being strapped into a stroller :( and his default is to whine. It&#8217;s super draining. I pray that things get better. If we had another baby with this temperament it would be next to impossible. I hope we have a second one that was easy like your first. Most people I talk to that have had a fussy child say that their second one or the other one wasn&#8217;t as hard or even easy so that gives me some hope. 

The only reason why I had initially wanted to try for a two year gap is bc I thought they would be close enough in age for it to be easy to entertain both at same time. But another year shouldn&#8217;t change that much and honestly I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s remotely realistic to think I could handle sooner. Even 3 years is going to be a real challenge. I can&#8217;t imagine. Just bc things are hard right now. M

How old is your daughter? 

Girl Shawn- so sorry about your miscarriage. I took clomid when I was 34 and it didn&#8217;t work. I had to do ivf.


----------



## krissie328

Star- Alice is 12 weeks old right now, so just shy of 3 months. 

My mom was alone as well with both of us. To make it even worse we lived in a very remote area so she didn't even make friends to help support her. I can't say my sister and I were that close anyways, even with being close in age, we were just so different from each other. We are closer now as adults as we have our boys close in age. 

I definitely think three years is still a good age gap. My Dh and his brother are 3 years apart and he really liked that spacing growing up.


----------



## star_e

Love hearing good feedback on a 3 year spacing. And you are so right in that just because kids are close in age doesn&#8217;t mean they will be any closer than kids a little further in age. The thing is I have no idea if the next FET will work but I&#8217;m not going to schedule doing one prior to when I would be ready to have a child because it could work. I&#8217;m thinking January. At least next time around it&#8217;s just the transfer and I have frosties to work with should the January one not take. So I won&#8217;t have to take all those awful shots again. Which is good. 

Love the name Alice!


----------



## krissie328

That will definitely help the process. I think it's wise not to do the fet until you're ready. 

I was so nervous when we started ttc again. I definitely wasn't ready for another one but I was scared we would struggle and end up with too big of a gap. While we did struggle and end up with a gap bigger than we wanted I do think it's worked out for the best.


----------



## star_e

Hey all!

It’s been so long!

Krissie how is you a baby girl doing? And what’s it like with two kids?

Angela - update on the pregnancy?!

Afm we are ttc for baby 2. I couldn’t go through the process without at least updating this thread. This thread was instrumental in getting me through the uncertain and anxiety producing process of ttc. 

This time around I’m hopeful it won’t be that way and it hasn’t been yet bc I already have a kid and so it feels less all consuming. Plus the reality is I’m afraid about the challenge of managing two. Anyway I get my period occasionally now which I really didn’t before. So the ivf process isn’t a just pick a date sort of thing. We just started to ttc this month and if it doesn’t work naturally this month (I’m in my tww) we will do a frozen embryo transfer next month. I wish we had been able to try naturally for longer than one month but we didn’t try bc we knew we just couldn’t handle being pregnant while managing a very active little boy. He’s still active and it will be tough but we are ready to try. We are doing the ivf though next month bc I don’t know on any given month if I’ll ovulate so trying naturally is very uncertain bc I can skip two months in a row or more. and we have the frozen embryos so it makes sense for us to do Ivf. So anyway I just wanted to say a thank you all again for helping through the first one. It was a much different time. Now I can’t focus too much on it bc I’m always so busy with my boy. I don’t have mug hope for this cycle bc it’s first time ever trying naturally and we BD two days before ovulation bc with pcos it’s so hard to tell when it will happen so it was the best we could do. I gave up on O happening and the. It did.


----------

